# Sony Unveils HT-CT 500...



## mich3210

I searched through the forums and didn't see anything, so I apologize if this is old info. I know the CT100 has a large following here so I thought it was worth mentioning:

Sony unveils HT-CT500 soundbar/subwoofer combo 


Courtesy of _Crave_ - CNET News:










_"When CNET reviewed the Sony HT-CT100 in the spring of 2008, we hailed the $300 single-speaker audio system as one of the best values in its class. For 2009, Sony will be offering a step-up version, the HT-CT500. The $500 system retains the same basic two-part design (soundbar plus subwoofer), but supersizes it with a wider speaker unit and more powerful onboard 400-watt amplifier. The overall system delivers a 3.1 effect, thanks to the left/center/right speakers mounted in the soundbar.


Unlike the HDMI-only HT-CT100, the 500 supplements its three HDMI inputs with two component jacks and several audio inputs as well--and those analog inputs can be upconverted to HDMI output, so you'll need just a single cable running to your TV. Other niceties include an icon-based onscreen menu system and the ability to wirelessly transmit audio to other products that utilize Sony's S-AIR feature. Look for the HT-CT500 to hit stores in June 2009."_


I was seriously considering purchasing the CT100 when I get my new 120Hz 46" Samsung in a few weeks. Now the question is... do I wait a few months for the new CT500?


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mich3210* /forum/post/15954130
> 
> 
> I searched through the forums and didn't see anything, so I apologize if this is old info. I know the CT100 has a large following here so I thought it was worth mentioning:
> 
> Sony unveils HT-CT500 soundbar/subwoofer combo
> 
> 
> Courtesy of _Crave_ - CNET News:
> 
> _"When CNET reviewed the Sony HT-CT100 in the spring of 2008, we hailed the $300 single-speaker audio system as one of the best values in its class. For 2009, Sony will be offering a step-up version, the HT-CT500. The $500 system retains the same basic two-part design (soundbar plus subwoofer), but supersizes it with a wider speaker unit and more powerful onboard 400-watt amplifier. The overall system delivers a 3.1 effect, thanks to the left/center/right speakers mounted in the soundbar.
> 
> 
> Unlike the HDMI-only HT-CT100, the 500 supplements its three HDMI inputs with two component jacks and several audio inputs as well--and those analog inputs can be upconverted to HDMI output, so you'll need just a single cable running to your TV. Other niceties include an icon-based onscreen menu system and the ability to wirelessly transmit audio to other products that utilize Sony's S-AIR feature. Look for the HT-CT500 to hit stores in June 2009."_
> 
> 
> I was seriously considering purchasing the CT100 when I get my new 120Hz 46" Samsung in a few weeks. Now the question is... do I wait a few months for the new CT500?



Woah....

Hold the phone!

I never heard anything about this?!?! Davyo! This is probably why the CT100 is so dicounted and being sold out at alot of websites and stores. This is the new model of Sony's CT family!

I'm so psyched! I have no idea how I'm going to convince my wife to let me have this!

Excellent find mich3210, I know this is going to make alot of people happy who were upset that the CT100 wasn't loud enough! 400 Watts! Wow! I already think the CT100 is loud enough but the CT500 is going to be even louder!

Davyo, What's your thoughts, you think you'll grab it!

It's going to be really hard to convince my wife







!


----------



## YOTR

Wow, this changes my thinking a bit







. I knew they would be bringing something out new this year but I didn't expect it to be this big of an upgrade (at least on paper). I am still getting a ZVOX for our secondary room but I will definitely be following this new model closely.


----------



## mich3210




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/15954459
> 
> 
> Woah....
> 
> Hold the phone!
> 
> I never heard anything about this?!?! Davyo! This is probably why the CT100 is so discounted and being sold out at a lot of websites and stores. This is the new model of Sony's CT family!
> 
> I'm so psyched! I have no idea how I'm going to convince my wife to let me have this!
> 
> Excellent find mich3210, I know this is going to make a lot of people happy who were upset that the CT100 wasn't loud enough! 400 Watts! Wow! I already think the CT100 is loud enough but the CT500 is going to be even louder!
> 
> Davyo, What's your thoughts, you think you'll grab it!
> 
> It's going to be really hard to convince my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



HAHA... That was the reaction I was hoping for! I think I'll wait a few months and make due with the speakers on the TV until this hits the stores.


----------



## davyo

I will sooooooo be getting the CT-500 the second it gets released !!!!!!!!!!!


Im sure I will be doing a pre-order once that option is on the table.


Not only do the up-grades look nice but it also has "on-screen menus",,,,WOW,,,,, I am truly happy.


Words cannot express how much I am looking forward to grabing one of these !!!!!!!!!!


Very very cool.


(Many thanks "Mich3210" for posting this find)

(And thanks again "Writer" for PM'ing me the info)


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/15955803
> 
> 
> I will sooooooo be getting the CT-500 the second it gets released !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Im sure I will be doing a pre-order once that option is on the table.
> 
> 
> Not only do the up-grades look nice but it also has "on-screen menus",,,,WOW,,,,, I am truly happy.
> 
> 
> Words cannot express how much I am looking forward to grabing one of these !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Very very cool.
> 
> 
> (Many thanks "Mich3210" for posting this find)
> 
> (And thanks again "Writer" for PM'ing me the info)
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Geeze,, Im so excited about the up-coming CT-500 I have to reply to my own post.


Perhaps a bit of my excitement was pre-mature,, with reguards to the Sony press release that mentions "Icon based on-screen menus",, would that mean on-screen menus displayed on ones display (ie:,,plasma, LCD ect) or does that mean the menus are displayed on the subwofter same as the CT-100.


Idealy, the menus would be displayed on one's plasma or LCD ect., that would be most cool and not many companys offer that feature and usually call that feature "OSD", (on-screen display).

However if "Icon based on screen menus" just means just mean's displayed on the sub that wouldnt really be anything to be excited about.




Ok, now that's going to bug me as to what Sony/the press release means.


Opinions ???


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## ickysmits

FYI, it's a GUI on your TV screen:











You can go to sleep after you finish running every bit of kanji through google translate







:
http://www.sony.jp/CorporateCruise/P...0903/09-0302B/


----------



## rault

I actually saw this back in January at the Sony Booth in CES.


Soundbar is slimmer compared to the CT100. When I inquired about the unit, I got the "We are not sharing info at this time".


----------



## mich3210




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/15956236
> 
> 
> FYI, it's a GUI on your TV screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to sleep after you finish running every bit of kanji through google translate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> http://www.sony.jp/CorporateCruise/P...0903/09-0302B/



Nice find ickysmits... the OSD looks like a nice added feature, as do the additional inputs. Looks like the release date is planned for June 25th (at least in Japan).


----------



## da1writer

I'm as excited and intrigued as Davyo when it comes to Sony's CT500! Can't wait for this to come out, I'll find some way to get this despite what the wife want, lol







! This is too good to pass up! Makes you also wonder, they don't give out too much details in regards to sound beside 400watts. What's under the hood? Could this be Sony's answer to the people who thought the CT100 was too "quiet" or is this something to counter Yamaha's later soundbars ie will the Sony CT500 be the First soundbar with TrueHD and DTS-MA support?

I know I'm jumping the gun on that, we really need a spec sheet because They don't give out too much detail in regards to the CT500. What is written at the bottom of the CT500's sub? I can't really make it out, but I'll just be happy for a new unit to try and I'm sure I'll like it as much as my CT100, maybe even more!


I'd like to add that the onscreen menu does look pretty cool, thanks ickysmits for the find! I also noticed that it says multiple composite inputs so that answers a few peoples issues (some people don't have devices that are HDMI). This looks like a great successor to the CT100 totally, can't wait for it's realease hopefully in June!


----------



## Marauder

Hmm, so this is being offered at $499? I wonder, is this replacing the CT100 or just expanding the line? I was waiting for the CT100 to come back down to $199 or so to pull the trigger, but this makes me want to wait and see if an upgrade is worthwhile.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marauder* /forum/post/15959354
> 
> 
> Hmm, so this is being offered at $499? I wonder, is this replacing the CT100 or just expanding the line? I was waiting for the CT100 to come back down to $199 or so to pull the trigger, but this makes me want to wait and see if an upgrade is worthwhile.



You may be interested in this thread then, I also sent you a PM







!
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1126247


----------



## Marauder

Thanks for the note. I saw that on fatwallet the other day at $199, but it had sold out. Now at $169, it's a great deal......... but shipping is $65 to Northern California, which kind of kills it. Especially for a "Used/Demo" unit, I'm still not sold yet.


----------



## da1writer

Would like to thank joecap for this, it's a translation of the CT500 announcement.
http://translate.google.com/translat...istory_state0= 
_

Sorry about that Marauder, I did just add another post to my created thread though... may just need to wait for the CT500







!_


----------



## Marauder

I appreciate the heads-up anyways. I'll keep my eye out for more deals.


I was comparing the dimensions to the CT100 and came up with this:


CT500 spkr inches 33.7 x 2.0 x 2.0

CT500 sub inches 8.3 x 14.7 x 14.3


CT100 spkr inches 31.5 x 2.7 x 2.6

CT100 sub inches 9.7 x 6.3 x 14.2


So it looks like the speaker bar is slightly wider and the sub is about twice as wide. I took the CT100 specs from the Best Buy website.


----------



## jokerfish

I am very excited about this unit as well!


Not sure how I'm going to afford this unit since I already have the excellent CT100, but I just want to upgrade so bad!


I can already see Da1 writing up instructions







.....


----------



## spellitlikethis

Same here jokerfish. I have no clue how I'll be able to afford it. I honestly doubt that it'll cost a whole $500, and I really hope for all of our sakes that it doesn't. I guess the 150 watt increase and increase in features and inputs justifies a price increase. I myself am still inside my 30 days of buying the CT100, so I'm still trying to decide if I should return them and wait for the new ones or just keep the CT100 and try to sell it for 150 or so in June when the unit comes out. What are you all gonna do? I know da already said he was upgrading no matter what. Joker, you sound like a for-sure as well. I really want the upgrade, but $500 opens up a whole new price range of products we hadn't considered seeing as how we all paid about $300 for the CT100. Who knows what kind of HTIB or soundbar combos we could get for that much... Something to think about.


----------



## gomo657

 http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...0151&langId=-1 


Add more dynamic sound to your TV without the clutter of a traditional surround sound system. The HT-CT500 sound bar and subwoofer is a simple surround sound solution for your bedroom or small footprint apartment. This 3.1-channel speaker system comes with a built-in A/V receiver, 5 HD inputs (3 HDMI™ and 2 component) and icon based GUI with video upscaling to 1080p from analog standard definition sources. This sound bar is also equipped with S-AIR™ wireless technology for multi-room listening.


Icon based GUI

Icons appear on-screen and give simple feedback on use and set up features.


Analog Video Upscaling to 1080p via HDMI

This type of technology is usually only found in A/V receivers, gives customer the same benefit without the traditional receiver. Better image = more enjoyment and new life to standard definition sources.2


3 HDMI inputs ( 5 HD inputs total)

Offers simple solution for consumers to access, connect and manage HD sources


S-AIR – Multi-room listening ready

Add on accessory simple to use and inexpensive allows people in other rooms to listen to music from the system


Analog upconversion to HDMI

Only need one HDMI cable to connect to the TV. Without this feature any non HDMI connected devices would have to have additional cables sent to the TV i.e. component2


TV stand mount – W series only

Display the sound bar with TV, reduces footprint


400 W power

Plenty of power to support movies, video games and music


HDMI blending

Access or adjust system setting while watching movies or TV


Digital Media Port control on screen

On-screen navigation and control gives the user additional versatility when using digital media port.


BRAVIA Sync

Dimensions (Approx.) : 37.7" W x 3.5" H x 2" D (957 x 90 x51mm)

Weight (Approx.) : 2.86 lbs (1.3kg)


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gomo657* /forum/post/15963031
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...0151&langId=-1
> 
> 
> Add more dynamic sound to your TV without the clutter of a traditional surround sound system. The HT-CT500 sound bar and subwoofer is a simple surround sound solution for your bedroom or small footprint apartment. This 3.1-channel speaker system comes with a built-in A/V receiver, 5 HD inputs (3 HDMI and 2 component) and icon based GUI with video upscaling to 1080p from analog standard definition sources. This sound bar is also equipped with S-AIR wireless technology for multi-room listening.
> 
> 
> Icon based GUI
> 
> Icons appear on-screen and give simple feedback on use and set up features.
> 
> 
> Analog Video Upscaling to 1080p via HDMI
> 
> This type of technology is usually only found in A/V receivers, gives customer the same benefit without the traditional receiver. Better image = more enjoyment and new life to standard definition sources.2
> 
> 
> 3 HDMI inputs ( 5 HD inputs total)
> 
> Offers simple solution for consumers to access, connect and manage HD sources
> 
> 
> S-AIR - Multi-room listening ready
> 
> Add on accessory simple to use and inexpensive allows people in other rooms to listen to music from the system
> 
> 
> Analog upconversion to HDMI
> 
> Only need one HDMI cable to connect to the TV. Without this feature any non HDMI connected devices would have to have additional cables sent to the TV i.e. component2
> 
> 
> TV stand mount - W series only
> 
> Display the sound bar with TV, reduces footprint
> 
> 
> 400 W power
> 
> Plenty of power to support movies, video games and music
> 
> 
> HDMI blending
> 
> Access or adjust system setting while watching movies or TV
> 
> 
> Digital Media Port control on screen
> 
> On-screen navigation and control gives the user additional versatility when using digital media port.
> 
> 
> BRAVIA Sync
> 
> Dimensions (Approx.) : 37.7" W x 3.5" H x 2" D (957 x 90 x51mm)
> 
> Weight (Approx.) : 2.86 lbs (1.3kg)





That's a really good sign that it is already up on the sonystyle site. Who knows, we may see this before June in the US. Looks even more promising after reading the specs.


----------



## maxrider

Look good. Problem is what should I do with my CT100?


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxrider* /forum/post/15963578
> 
> 
> Look good. Problem is what should I do with my CT100?



CT100 is going to be sold to a friend or I'm going to ebay mine. Problem is that I don't have the original box... it's going to be hard to find one that fits this too.

Maybe use the box that the New CT500 will be in (ie sell CT100 after getting CT500).


----------



## jokerfish

I want to do something similar. I have the original box as well, so that should be a plus.


Don't know if I can get this new one though......I want to see if the sound is improved and if the bass remains the same.


----------



## spellitlikethis

I'll probably sell mine when this one comes out. I hope it comes out sooner than June though.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/15963768
> 
> 
> CT100 is going to be sold to a friend or I'm going to ebay mine. Problem is that I don't have the original box... it's going to be hard to find one that fits this too.
> 
> Maybe use the box that the New CT500 will be in (ie sell CT100 after getting CT500).



Yea "Writer" you should ALWAYS keep the box's, I have an area in my garage dedicated to storing original box's











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/15963161
> 
> 
> That's a really good sign that it is already up on the sonystyle site. Who knows, we may see this before June in the US. Looks even more promising after reading the specs.



The fact the the CT-500 is already on the Sony site is a very good sign that it might be coming out sooner than June.

I have seen that happen before in reguards to Sony products.


I'm sure we all signed up with the the "notifiy when this product is available" on the Sony site but dont just wait for that email notice as I have see Sony products in the past that were in-store's, being sold, while still not listed as available on the SonyStyle site.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/15964135
> 
> 
> Yea "Writer" you should ALWAYS keep the box's, I have an area in my garage dedicated to storing original box's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact the the CT-500 is already on the Sony site is a very good sign that it might be coming out sooner than June.
> 
> I have seen that happen before in reguards to Sony products.
> 
> 
> I'm sure we all signed up with the the "notifiy when this product is available" on the Sony site but dont just wait for that email notice as I have see Sony products in the past that were in-store's, being sold, while still not listed as available on the SonyStyle site.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Aww... come on Davyo, I live in a apartment, space is already cramped







! I do keeps some of my boxes (packed down) but the CT100... I have no clue what I did with the box. Aw well, I'll most likely use the CT500 box, stripping the outside and packing a bit more inside.


I did do the notify thing though, hopefully with it showing up early on sonystyle.com, this means it may be coming out early for the US







!


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/15964302
> 
> 
> Aww... come on Davyo, I live in a apartment, space is already cramped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I do keeps some of my boxes (packed down) but the CT100... I have no clue what I did with the box. Aw well, I'll most likely use the CT500 box, stripping the outside and packing a bit more inside.
> 
> 
> I did do the notify thing though, hopefully with it showing up early on sonystyle.com, this means it may be coming out early for the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Hey Writer (and others) if you need a CT-100 box check the Wal-Marts or BestBuys,, sometimes they will just let you have the empty box that the display/floor model came in.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/15964417
> 
> 
> Hey Writer (and others) if you need a CT-100 box check the Wal-Marts or BestBuys,, sometimes they will just let you have the empty box that the display/floor model came in.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Cool, I'll check that out when the time comes, and thanks for the PM Davyo







! I'm really excited about the CT500!


----------



## blue comet

Being a toy train collector, boxes are important.. besides , if you have a warranty issue the original packing is the easy way to get the item off ..


I was ready to pull the trigger on the yammie 1100 but now I'll likely wait as I'd prefer this kind of tecmology over bouncing the sound due to the shape of my listening area.. IMO this S force technology need mucho power to be impressive .. hopefully theres enough out of the 500 .. what I'm leary about is that the ad states in so many words "good for a bedroom or small footprint area"


My thoughts are this thing will be released sooner than June.. Too long a delay in release would put a freeze on sales awaiting this thing.. folks see this and they ain't going to buy the 100...


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/15965198
> 
> 
> what I'm leary about is that the ad states in so many words "good for a bedroom or small footprint area"
> 
> 
> My thoughts are this thing will be released sooner than June.. Too long a delay in release would put a freeze on sales awaiting this thing.. folks see this and they ain't going to buy the 100...




I wouldnt be leary over being able to use the CT-500 in a large room as the CT-100 does pretty good in a average sized room.


The up-coming release of the CT-500 might hurt CT-100 sales a bit but not much, the CT-500 is $200.00 more than the CT-100.


Also the general public wont really know about the CT-500 until its out,,only us AVS junkies and AV geeks that spend our lives on our PC's and Mac's for hours upon hours reading and researching new toys to buy know about the CT-500 at this time.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/15963768
> 
> 
> CT100 is going to be sold to a friend or I'm going to ebay mine. Problem is that I don't have the original box... it's going to be hard to find one that fits this too.
> 
> Maybe use the box that the New CT500 will be in (ie sell CT100 after getting CT500).




I would just craigslist it. Even if you kept the box it would be a pain to ship.


----------



## mich3210

It's only been a few days since I found it on CNET and it's already hit SonyStyle. I hope they release it before June. That would be an awfully long time to have it on a website, but not have the item available. The waiting is going to kill me...


----------



## TheDan666

Man, this really changes things for me. I was all set on the ZVOX 425 but now this looks like my number one seed. For whatever reason when I saw the original CT100 in the store it just didn't do it for me. It just seemed flimsy for lack of a better word. But now I know how happy people are with CT100 on this board, the thought of a vastly improved version of that is really appealing. I guess its good to be soundbar consumer right now. So many good choices.


--The Dan


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDan666* /forum/post/15965896
> 
> 
> Man, this really changes things for me. I was all set on the ZVOX 425 but now this looks like my number one seed. For whatever reason when I saw the original CT100 in the store it just didn't do it for me. It just seemed flimsy for lack of a better word. But now I know how happy people are with CT100 on this board, the thought of a vastly improved version of that is really appealing. I guess its good to be soundbar consumer right now. So many good choices.
> 
> 
> --The Dan




I am still going to get a Zvox 325 for the family room regardless but yes this does change things for me also. I have the CT100 right now and love it but I am very excited about this update. I already have someone lined up to buy my CT100!


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mich3210* /forum/post/15965822
> 
> 
> It's only been a few days since I found it on CNET and it's already hit SonyStyle. I hope they release it before June. That would be an awfully long time to have it on a website, but not have the item available. The waiting is going to kill me...




Yea, the waiting thing does suck !!!!!!!!


But I really really think the CT-500 will be coming out much sooner than June, for the reasons you said and also from my past experience buying Sony products.


If it does not come out till June I will revisit this post and delete it,,,,, so I dont look like a dumbass










Cheers

Davyo


----------



## blue comet

I was told by Sony Style that it should be out by the end of the month or very beginning of April ..


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/15969712
> 
> 
> I was told by Sony Style that it should be out by the end of the month or very beginning of April ..



That's awesome news! Hopefully they'll keep to their word







!


----------



## mich3210




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/15968659
> 
> 
> If it does not come out till June I will revisit this post and delete it,,,,, so I dont look like a dumbass



HAHA!! Now that would be funny.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/15969712
> 
> 
> I was told by Sony Style that it should be out by the end of the month or very beginning of April ..



That would fit perfect with my time line... My home renovations should be complete and I'll be getting my 46" 120Hz LCD around then.


----------



## scupking

OH man this is great! Now I have to find a way to sell one of my CT-100s (keeping the other). If this one cranks out more volume then the CT-100 then this will hands down be the best sound bar.


My wish list:

1. More volume

2. Better surround effects in a larger room.



This is the list of specs from Sony:

============================================================ ============

DVD, VCD, CD Player


*

Video Features

o HDMI™ Upscaling : Yes


Amplifier


*

Audio Features

o A/V Synch : Yes

*

Inputs and Outputs

o Analog Audio Input(s) : 2 (on Sub)

o Coaxial Audio Digital Input(s) : 1

o Component Video Input(s) : 2 (On Sub)

o Composite Video Input(s) : 1 (On Sub)

o Digital Media Port (Input) : 1 (On Sub)

o HDMI™ Connection Input(s) : 3 (On Sub)

o HDMI™ Connection Output(s) : 1 (On Sub)

o Optical Audio Input(s) : 3

*

Equalizer

o Night mode : Yes

o Portable Audio Enhancer : Yes

*

Audio

o Audio Power Output : 100W x 2 + 100W + 100W (400W)

o Digital Amplifier : Yes

o S-Master™ Amplifier : Yes (24 bit)

*

Audio Formats

o Dolby® Digital : Yes

o Dolby® Pro Logic® II : Yes

o LPCM : Yes

o dts® Decoding : Yes


Wireless


*

S-Air

o S-Air Ready : Yes (Multi Room only)


Subwoofer Speaker


*

Weights and Measurements

o Dimensions (Approx.) : 8.3" W x 14.7" H x 14.3" D (211.2 x 374 x 364mm)

o Weight (Approx.) : 4.8 Lbs (1.9kg)

*

Audio

o Impedance : 4 Ohms

o Speaker Type : Bass reflex


General


*

Speaker

o Speaker Dimensions : Main Speaker: 37.7" W x 3.3" H x 1.9" D (957 x 85 x48.8mm); Subwoofer:

o Speaker Unit : CENTER: Bass Reflex, Magetically Shielded

o Subwoofer : Bass Reflex, Magnectically Shielded

*

Video Features

o 24p True Cinema Technology : Yes, 1080/24p capable

o x.v.Color™ : yes

*

Audio

o Digital Signal Processor (DSP) : Sharc

o Equalizer : Bass, Trebble

o Sound Fields : STANDARD; MOVIE; DRAMA; NEWS; SPORTS; GAME; MUSIC; JAZZ; CLASSIC; ROCK; POP; LIVE; P.AUDIO


Center Speaker


*

Weights and Measurements

o Dimensions (Approx.) : 37.7" W x 3.5" H x 2" D (957 x 90 x51mm)

o Weight (Approx.) : 2.86 lbs (1.3kg)

*

General

o Rated Impedance : 4 ohms

o Speaker Unit : 50mm x 2

o Supplied Cable : 9.8' (3M)

o Type : Accoustic suspension


System


*

HDMI™ Features

o Deep Color : Yes


Tuner


*

Audio

o Station Preset(s) : 20 FM 10 AM


Power


* AC Power : 120V, 60Hz


* Power Consumption : 110W


* Power Consumption (in Standby) : 0.3Watt


Audio


* Bravia_Sync : Yes


* Sub Woofer Crossover : Fix 200Hz

============================================================ ===========


----------



## da1writer

Wow, that's alot of soundfields, more than the CT100! Now my one question is... what's with all the crossover and wireless talk? Is the subwoofer wireless...


----------



## jokerfish

The wireless talk may have to due with sony's new S-air technology thingy.....


----------



## Davecraze

Some odd things about the specs:


1) I think that the "subwoofer speaker" (whatever that is - weird reference) will weigh more than 4.8 pounds.


2) Sony's putting "DVD, VCD CD Player" at the top of the specs implies the unit has an optical disc player, which I don't think it does.


Also, S-Air is sony's audio over wireless technology. Additionally, I have read that the unit has a Faroudja DCDi scaler to upscale all content to 1080p over HDMI. I guess to ask Sony to include an HQV Reon or Realta scalar would be asking for too much (haha).


This unit seems like a real upgrade over the already very good CT-100.


----------



## imabanana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scupking* /forum/post/15980596
> 
> 
> S-Air
> 
> o S-Air Ready : Yes (Multi Room only)



That's a shame, I was hoping this would do 5.1 with the WAHT-SA10 as a single piece wireless rear. It's so close to being perfect for space and wiring-challenged rooms...


----------



## edik

Look on this CNET video. It is possible to see that the CT500 sound bar has two center channel drivers. They are also much larger compare to CT100 speakers.
http://cnettv.cnet.com/2001-1_53-50005387.html


----------



## jokerfish

This may mean that the low centers that some people had complained about on the CT100 might be a thing of the past










Want to upgrade!!


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edik* /forum/post/15992438
> 
> 
> Look on this CNET video. It is possible to see that the CT500 sound bar has two center channel drivers. They are also much larger compare to CT100 speakers.
> http://cnettv.cnet.com/2001-1_53-50005387.html



What is this CT-HT500 she is talking about... I have to wonder sometimes about CNET...

It looks like the new CT500 soundbar fits perfectly under 47" screen TV's this time around as opposed to CT100's soundbar fitting perfectly under 37" screen TV's.


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/15993660
> 
> 
> What is this CT-HT500 she is talking about... I have to wonder sometimes about CNET...



Also did you notice that TV display shows "Volume -" as she tries to "crank volume up".










I see just one bad thing with CT500 - I will not be able to put it under my 40Z4100. My TV stand has only 37 3/8 " wide window.


----------



## blue comet

When I spoke to the rep at the Sony Store she mentioned that it was a completely upgraded model as some of the specs show.. not just power added .. hopefully her telling me it will be out the end of the month is accurate .. My KEF kit 100 is great with dvd's but only gives me prologic 2 with blu rays due to limitations in the dvd / amp head .. its like wearing a pair of sneakers with a $1000.00 suit ....


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/15993660
> 
> 
> What is this CT-HT500 she is talking about... I have to wonder sometimes about CNET...



CNET is the worst,,,, I check them out for entertainment purpose's only.


Their reviews are often wrong and incomplete.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## gigaguy

I want to go to there!


I happened to see this on sstyle a day or so ago.

It also has AM/FM tuner. I think the TV mount feature is cool too (but only for the Sony W series TVs).

I have my 100 raised up on coasters as I did not like the reflections when it sat flush on my AV cabinet.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/15996705
> 
> 
> CNET is the worst,,,, I check thme out for entertainment purpose's only.
> 
> 
> Their reviews are often wrong and incomplete.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



I agree, CNET is often wrong when it comes to reviews, they did give a good thumbs up to the HT-CT100. Hopefully the same reviewer does the CT-HT500... I spelled it like that on purpose. Sorry CNET...


----------



## mummer43




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/15965622
> 
> 
> I would just craigslist it. Even if you kept the box it would be a pain to ship.



I 2nd that. I was going to pick up the CT-100, but now I am torn.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mummer43* /forum/post/16021734
> 
> 
> I 2nd that. I was going to pick up the CT-100, but now I am torn.



With the release of the CT-500 so very close I would'nt even consider getting the CT-100 at this point in time,, dont be torn, just wait a few more weeks.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## mummer43




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16022215
> 
> 
> With the release of the CT-500 so very close I would'nt even consider getting the CT-100 at this point in time,, dont be torn, just wait a few more weeks.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Well the only thing that has me torn is the price difference.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mummer43* /forum/post/16022231
> 
> 
> Well the only thing that has me torn is the price difference.



Price was going to be high due to many reasons.

New product; all company's jack up the price when it's first release.

The CT100 has 250watts of power and the sub had a screen that did showed the settings adjustments. Also, the sound bar (with only 1 center speaker and L & R speaker) fits under 37" TV's perfectly and the Sub is TALL but not THICK. The CT100 has only HDMI, optical, RCA Audio, and a coaxial ports. As for the CT500, it pumps out 400watts of power now and the sub not only has an ON-(TV)screen display but the sub still shows you what the settings are (ie that's why there is a black screen in the middle of the sub). The soundbar is also longer (with 2 CENTER speakers this time around with a L & R speaker) with it fitting under 47" TV's perfectly and sub may be shorter this time around but it is PUDGY (THICK). The CT500 also is going to have a broad back with composite inputs (audio AND video), HDMI, optical, RCA, and coaxial ports, more ports than the CT100.


Take into consideration that the CT500 is still the most Affordable soundbar that tons of options for it's consumers (no soundbar is this cheap with this many inputs!) and the only soundbar on the market with 5.1/7.1 LPCM uncompressed sound support. $500 may seem like alot but what you get with the CT500 should make it cost alot more, like Yamaha YSP prices more...
_

P.S. If you want, if the CT500 costs too much, alot of us will be selling our CT100's for the CT500 upgrade. Just check up on Ebay or Craigslist..._


----------



## mummer43




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16023539
> 
> 
> Price was going to be high due to many reasons.
> 
> New product; all company's jack up the price when it's first release.
> 
> The CT100 has 250watts of power and the sub had a screen that did showed the settings adjustments. Also, the sound bar (with only 1 center speaker and L & R speaker) fits under 37" TV's perfectly and the Sub is TALL but not THICK. The CT100 has only HDMI, optical, RCA Audio, and a coaxial ports. As for the CT500, it pumps out 400watts of power now and the sub not only has an ON-(TV)screen display but the sub still shows you what the settings are (ie that's why there is a black screen in the middle of the sub). The soundbar is also longer (with 2 CENTER speakers this time around with a L & R speaker) with it fitting under 47" TV's perfectly and sub may be shorter this time around but it is PUDGY (THICK). The CT500 also is going to have a broad back with composite inputs (audio AND video), HDMI, optical, RCA, and coaxial ports, more ports than the CT100.
> 
> 
> Take into consideration that the CT500 is still the most Affordable soundbar that tons of options for it's consumers (no soundbar is this cheap with this many inputs!) and the only soundbar on the market with 5.1/7.1 LPCM uncompressed sound support. $500 may seem like alot but what you get with the CT500 should make it cost alot more, like Yamaha YSP prices more...
> _
> 
> P.S. If you want, if the CT500 costs too much, alot of us will be selling our CT100's for the CT500 upgrade. Just check up on Ebay or Craigslist..._



Thanks for the response. I know that it will have better feature, but since I live in a apartment will I ever really be able to use all 400 watts? I am going to wait until it comes out at see if the price drops at all. I think it will be easy to get a good deal on a CT100 once this comes out, if I decide to go that route.


----------



## feisty1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mummer43* /forum/post/16023557
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. I know that it will have better feature, but since I live in a apartment will I ever really be able to use all 400 watts? I am going to wait until it comes out at see if the price drops at all. I think it will be easy to get a good deal on a CT100 once this comes out, if I decide to go that route.



NY Times, Thursday edition, Circuits (within the Business section):


VIZIO Soundbar VSB210WS. "Four three inch midbass drivers and two three-quarter-inch tweeters. The subwoofer is 15.5 pounds, wireless, and provides a bass response from 35Hz to 80Hz. The Soundbar also incorporates SRS Labs Truvolume, which helps prevent volume extremes when channel surfing or watching commercials. It analyzes the signal and adjusts the volume.


The $350 Vizio soundbar with wireless subwoofer is available this weekend from Sears and Dell.com. The soundbar without subwoofer is $200, available in May."


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *feisty1* /forum/post/16025067
> 
> 
> NY Times, Thursday edition, Circuits (within the Business section):
> 
> 
> VIZIO Soundbar VSB210WS. "Four three inch midbass drivers and two three-quarter-inch tweeters. The subwoofer is 15.5 pounds, wireless, and provides a bass response from 35Hz to 80Hz. The Soundbar also incorporates SRS Labs Truvolume, which helps prevent volume extremes when channel surfing or watching commercials. It analyzes the signal and adjusts the volume.
> 
> 
> The $350 Vizio soundbar with wireless subwoofer is available this weekend from Sears and Dell.com. The soundbar without subwoofer is $200, available in May."




But it doesn't stream Dolby TrueTD and DTS Master Audio. Plus no HDMI switching. CT100 still better option and it cost less.


----------



## jokerfish

The only problem I see with this unit is having all your components hooked up to the back of it. With only one HDMI output going to your TV that means you can't calibrate the PQ to each individual equipment.


But I would hook everything up like with the CT100 so it shouldnt be a big problem


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *feisty1* /forum/post/16025067
> 
> 
> COMPETITION!/And your wait maybe over!
> 
> 
> NY Times, Thursday edition, Circuits (within the Business section):
> 
> 
> VIZIO Soundbar VSB210WS. "Four three inch midbass drivers and two three-quarter-inch tweeters. The subwoofer is 15.5 pounds, wireless, and provides a bass response from 35Hz to 80Hz. The Soundbar also incorporates SRS Labs Truvolume, which helps prevent volume extremes when channel surfing or watching commercials. It analyzes the signal and adjusts the volume.
> 
> 
> The $350 Vizio soundbar with wireless subwoofer is available this weekend from Sears and Dell.com. The soundbar without subwoofer is $200, available in May."



I dont think I would consider the Vizio "COMPETITION" to the CT-500 and for that matter the CT-100, when compared to the Sony's (on paper) the Vizio does not really seem to offer much in the way of any features.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edik* /forum/post/16026732
> 
> 
> But it doesn't stream Dolby TrueTD and DTS Master Audio. Plus no HDMI switching. CT100 still better option and it cost less.



Agreed !!!!!!!



Cheers

Davyo


----------



## blue comet

I dont think I would consider the Vizio "COMPETITION" to the CT-500 and for that matter the CT-100, when compared to the Sony's (on paper) the Vizio does not really seem to offer much in the way of any features>>


On top of it all the Vizio has only analog inputs, no DD 5.1 or DTS output .. its outdated, IMO, before its released ..


----------



## feisty1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16027936
> 
> 
> I dont think I would consider the Vizio "COMPETITION" to the CT-500 and for that matter the CT-100, when compared to the Sony's (on paper) the Vizio does not really seem to offer much in the way of any features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



I am no advocate of VIZIO. Do not own any of their products! But I have to give them credit for posting ANY frequency response of the subwoofer. Did not see anything on SONY. Of course it does not include a frequency response curve. But 35 to 80 is pretty good. And for all the posters on here who espouse the different audio connections-can you really HEAR the difference?? It brings to mind those that would not listen to CDs-not the same sound as vinyl LPs. Or those who would not listen to solid state amplifiers-only tubes will do!


For $350 (or less once Walmart and COSTCO get involved), it's worth a listen.


----------



## blue comet

And for all the posters on here who espouse the different audio connections-can you really HEAR the difference?? >>


Without a doubt DD 5.1 sound is VERY distinguishable from the analog stereo sound a bar like the Vizio bar outputs,,,,


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *feisty1* /forum/post/16030018
> 
> 
> I am no advocate of VIZIO. Do not own any of their products! But I have to give them credit for posting ANY frequency response of the subwoofer. Did not see anything on SONY. Of course it does not include a frequency response curve. But 35 to 80 is pretty good. And for all the posters on here who espouse the different audio connections-can you really HEAR the difference?? It brings to mind those that would not listen to CDs-not the same sound as vinyl LPs. Or those who would not listen to solid state amplifiers-only tubes will do!
> 
> 
> For $350 (or less once Walmart and COSTCO get involved), it's worth a listen.



As far as Vizio I personaly like their products,, I purchased their new 55 inch LCD recently and gota say its a great LCD TV, the speaker attached to the bottom of the TV aint that great but the TV itself,, very impressive picture.


As to your statement of : _And for all the posters on here who espouse the different audio connections-can you really HEAR the difference?? It brings to mind those that would not listen to CDs-not the same sound as vinyl LPs. Or those who would not listen to solid state amplifiers-only tubes will do!_,, that whole rant really has nothing to do with much of what is of concern as far as connections,, as in, the Vizio is very very limited in the availabilty/options for connections.

For example, the Vizio does not have all the HDMI connections that the Sonys have, its not a matter of how either system sounds, its a matter of which system offer's the best way's to connect a BluRay, HD DVD, HD cable box and any thing else that can be connected with HDMI's.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## spellitlikethis

Hey guys. Anyone heard any updates about the release of this bad boy? I know someone mentioned earlier in the thread that it might be released by the end of the month or early next month or something like that. I just returned my ct100 to amazon for the full price.







not sure yet, but I'll probably go and get another ct100 from walmart or bestbuy and exhaust another 30-day trial. Hopefully the ct500 will be out by then.


----------



## gigaguy

spellitlikeFRAUD wrote - "*I'll probably go and get another ct100 from walmart or bestbuy and exhaust another 30-day trial.*"


hey, way to screw companies (and other consumers) by buying, using, and returning products you have no intention of keeping. these return policies will start shrinking due to abuse, and have already (Costco).

the rest of us pay for 'consumers' like this. be responsible.


----------



## spellitlikethis

In case you haven't noticed, big companies have been screwing common folk for decades by selling over priced products you can get online cheap like on amazon or newegg. It's their own fault and my right to buy and return as I please. I'm not breaking any rules and unless I'm hurting you directly in any way, you should keep your opinions and namecalling to yourself. I don't shop at Costco; in fact, I've never even been there. Plus, you make it seem as though I'm the only person on the entire forums who does or talks about this. In fact, I was advised these kinds of things by several members here. So back off dude.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spellitlikethis* /forum/post/16045877
> 
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, big companies have been screwing common folk for decades by selling over priced products you can get online cheap like on amazon or newegg. It's their own fault and my right to buy and return as I please. I'm not breaking any rules and unless I'm hurting you directly in any way, you should keep your opinions and namecalling to yourself. I don't shop at Costco; in fact, I've never even been there. Plus, you make it seem as though I'm the only person on the entire forums who does or talks about this. In fact, I was advised these kinds of things by several members here. So back off dude.



Big companys are screwing the common folk because they charge more for products than Amazon and NewEgg,,,, REALLY ????


Did you ever take the time to think about all the bill's these big companys like BestBuy, C. City, Ultimate Electronic's and Fry's have to pay ????

They have to pay for the building they are in, they have to pay their power bills, they have to pay their employee's, advertising, tax's, insurance, phone bills and a whole list of things I have not even included in order to keep their doors open.


Online dealers are able to sell cheaper because they dont have all that overhead,,,,,, big companys are NOT screwing anybody,,, they are paying their bills and overhead to keep their stores open and try and make a profit while doing so.


And YES, you are hurting all of us directly by returning products.


Costco had killer return policys but because people abused and took advantage of those policys Costoc had to stop being so nice to there good customers,, that hurt all of us directly.

Ohhh I forgot, you have never been to Costco so you could care less about that.


No, you are not "the only person on the entire forums who does or talks about this" there are a few others here on AVS who also dont understand or care,, and that really sucks that a few people like you, can, and have, ruined it for everyone else.


Those are my opinions,,,,,,dude !!!


Davyo


----------



## imabanana

Yep, the few people who abuse return polices like this spoil it for the majority.


----------



## spellitlikethis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16046004
> 
> 
> Big companys are screwing the common folk because they charge more for products than Amazon and NewEgg,,,, REALLY ????
> 
> 
> Did you ever take the time to think about all the bill's these big companys like BestBuy, C. City, Ultimate Electronic's and Fry's have to pay ????
> 
> They have to pay for the building they are in, they have to pay their power bills, they have to pay their employee's, advertising, tax's, insurance, phone bills and a whole list of things I have not even included in order to keep their doors open.
> 
> 
> Online dealers are able to sell cheaper because they dont have all that overhead,,,,,, big companys are NOT screwing anybody,,, they are paying their bills and overhead to keep their stores open and try and make a profit while doing so.
> 
> 
> And YES, you are hurting all of us directly by returning products.
> 
> 
> Costco had killer return policys but because people abused and took advantage of those policys Costoc had to stop being so nice to there good customers,, that hurt all of us directly.
> 
> Ohhh I forgot, you have never been to Costco so you could care less about that.
> 
> 
> No, you are not "the only person on the entire forums who does or talks about this" there are a few others here on AVS who also dont understand or care,, and that really sucks that a few people like you, can, and have, ruined it for everyone else.
> 
> 
> Those are my opinions,,,,,,dude !!!
> 
> 
> Davyo



you make it seem as though amazon doesn't have a ****-ton of employees to pay or bills for their warehouses. i'm sure their people still wear uniforms just like the ppl at best buy. plus, they have a larger consumer base because of all the assortments of things they sell. point is, is that if best buy can afford to sell their product at the correct prices every other week on "sale", they should be able to afford it year round. you know no one here including yourself likes to get jibbed on something. plenty (not just a few) save hundreds buying online.


i don't disagree with you entirely davyo. i respect u cuz you've helped me out a couple of times here on the forums. but it's not like i do this all the time. there are even ****** employees there who've told me to get things to "try them out" or "think it over". and trust me, i've spent lots and lots of cash there too. but as i admit that you have good points, i do too. while it's not a good practice, it's not a habit i have or anything.


so while you say that i don't care, you're shoving implications about me which isn't cool. i'd hate not having the option or convenience. circuit city had a restocking fee on practically everything which is why i never shopped there, and bestbuy is getting there with some of their stuff as well. that's why it's not a habit. so for the record, sry to all those offended.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spellitlikethis* /forum/post/16047971
> 
> 
> you make it seem as though amazon doesn't have a ****-ton of employees to pay or bills for their warehouses. i'm sure their people still wear uniforms just like the ppl at best buy. plus, they have a larger consumer base because of all the assortments of things they sell. point is, is that if best buy can afford to sell their product at the correct prices every other week on "sale", they should be able to afford it year round. you know no one here including yourself likes to get jibbed on something. plenty (not just a few) save hundreds buying online.
> 
> 
> i don't disagree with you entirely davyo. i respect u cuz you've helped me out a couple of times here on the forums. but it's not like i do this all the time. there are even ****** employees there who've told me to get things to "try them out" or "think it over". and trust me, i've spent lots and lots of cash there too. but as i admit that you have good points, i do too. while it's not a good practice, it's not a habit i have or anything.
> 
> 
> so while you say that i don't care, you're shoving implications about me which isn't cool. i'd hate not having the option or convenience. circuit city had a restocking fee on practically everything which is why i never shopped there, and bestbuy is getting there with some of their stuff as well. that's why it's not a habit. so for the record, sry to all those offended.



First off,, let me say sorry if my post seemed a bit harsh towards you, I went back an re-read what I posted and I could have phrased it nicer,, my bad.

And Yes, you do have some valid points.


As far as re-stocking fee's, I to NEVER buy from stores that have them,, I return stuff on a regular basis,, so much so I got banned, 86'ed from Ultimate Electronics by the managment a few years ago.

They even asked me is I was a tester or a reviewer for a electronics magazine when they asked me not to buy from them anymore.

My response, I told them there is no way to know if something is going to be what I want until I take it home and try it out and test it (camera's and audio systems mostly) so belive me, I am the KING of returning stuff.


I just get a bit cranky on the subject of buying something and returning it just for the purpose of using it, sorry for coming off like an ass*&$e.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## kxlexus

The generous return policies are not for people to abuse the way you are. You can try and justify it all you want but in the end ask yourself if that is the way you would want a customer treating you if you owned the business.


----------



## spellitlikethis

wow davyo. that's intense. lol.


----------



## da1writer

@Spellitlikethis: Wow, this has kinda flown off-topic ! To round it back in, Sony Service reps have told me to be on the lookout of a release date of April. June is still the scheduled date but it's only "Projected", which means if it comes out sooner, April may very well be true







!


@Blue comet and fiest1:

And yes you can hear the difference between 5.1/7.1 LPCM Uncompressed sound and Dolby Digital/DTS on a Soundbar. The people who say otherwise

1) Have owned a CT100 but not set up in a room it's meant to be in.

2) Own a Soundbar like the Yamaha YSPs (for example), and defend their purchase because those other soundbars do cost a pretty penny (I don't know about Vizio)

3) Are Non- Soundbar users who have a Full blown system and deny anything to even come close to their units. They MAY purchase a soundbar in the future for a smaller room and like the sound, acknowledging/accepting it does Simulated surround well.

4) Are ANTI-Soundbar users who are almost like Non-Soundbar users but are at a high degree, they will absolutely not buy a soundbar because they believe no matter what that soundbars are "crap". They believe it can't produce good surround no matter what and aren't even close to even cheap sound systems.


Don't believe any of these people and make the judgement for yourself. People can try to convince me all they want that a Full blown system is the way to go, but I choose to not follow the crowd. "Alot of People" have Ipods because Apple has a strangle on the mp3 player market (and trying their hardest to monopolize too) and also because "Everyone" has one, I guess I better too". I grabbed a Cowon S9 and haven't looked back since. So with that example, since everyone buys a full blown system and don't mind the wires (and finding ways to hide them) and speakers needing to be set up properly in the room (with possible holes in the wall), I choose to be different and grab a soundbar to avoid the wires and have a simple sound system. In my book, surround is surround, a soundbar does do good surround (even if simulated) just like a full blown sound system does good surround.


----------



## ccotenj

any new scuttlebutt on a release date?


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16094164
> 
> 
> any new scuttlebutt on a release date?



I second that. It is getting close to April







. I really hope it comes out soon as I already have someone at work lined up to buy my used CT100.


----------



## TheDan666

I have a question. Does anyone know if the remote for this new CT500 will be able to control your cable box and/or DVD player? It just seems that if you are sending all your video sources through the unit that you would want to be yourt main control device. Did the CT100 allow for that by chance?


Thanks,

The Dan


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDan666* /forum/post/16119231
> 
> 
> I have a question. Does anyone know if the remote for this new CT500 will be able to control your cable box and/or DVD player? It just seems that if you are sending all your video sources through the unit that you would want to be yourt main control device. Did the CT100 allow for that by chance?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> The Dan



The CT100 remote controls Sony TV's and DVD only.


----------



## Pete C

I have a question for the hardcore CT-100 fans or upcoming CT-500. It seems like you guys have tried several soundbars. I am wondering why these Sonys are better than having a separate receiver that decodes TrueHD paired up with something like a Polk Surroundbar 50 or Mythos SSA-50. Is it price/performance ratio? Are the other soundbars just not that much better sounding to justify the price difference?


I already have a nice Paradigm 10" sub, but I sold all my Paradigm bookshelf speakers and an outdated receiver because I am tired of all the wires, clutter, etc. The Polk would pair up nicely with my existing sub and then I would need a receiver. Or, I could sell the sub also and just get the CT-500.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete C* /forum/post/16121286
> 
> 
> I have a question for the hardcore CT-100 fans or upcoming CT-500. It seems like you guys have tried several soundbars. I am wondering why these Sonys are better than having a separate receiver that decodes TrueHD paired up with something like a Polk Surroundbar 50 or Mythos SSA-50. Is it price/performance ratio? Are the other soundbars just not that much better sounding to justify the price difference?
> 
> 
> I already have a nice Paradigm 10" sub, but I sold all my Paradigm bookshelf speakers and an outdated receiver because I am tired of all the wires, clutter, etc. The Polk would pair up nicely with my existing sub and then I would need a receiver. Or, I could sell the sub also and just get the CT-500.



A passive soundbar with a TrueHD or DTS-MA capable receiver are actually pretty good, if not better than HTIB Sounbars. Passive soundbars however cost abit more than HTIB soundbars and the economy isn't helping anything. Some of us are being money smart now and the CT100 gives you great Bang for your Buck. The CT500 is no different as it's WAAAY more powerful than the CT100 and includes even more features than the CT500's predecessor plus it's still affordable. Yamaha Soundbars are of course still king and produce the most realistic surround especially rear unlike some passive soundbars. The CT100 does a great job as well but only a few are able to hear the surround (due to room size or what is connected to it) and it's affordable.


----------



## Pete C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16122018
> 
> 
> A passive soundbar with a TrueHD or DTS-MA capable receiver are actually pretty good, if not better than HTIB Sounbars. Passive soundbars however cost abit more than HTIB soundbars and the economy isn't helping anything. Some of us are being money smart now and the CT100 gives you great Bang for your Buck. The CT500 is no different as it's WAAAY more powerful than the CT100 and includes even more features than the CT500's predecessor plus it's still affordable. Yamaha Soundbars are of course still king and produce the most realistic surround especially rear unlike some passive soundbars. The CT100 does a great job as well but only a few are able to hear the surround (due to room size or what is connected to it) and it's affordable.



Thanks for your input. I think I am going to sell my Paradigm sub and get this system to save money rather than spend a grand on other options. I wonder what they are doing with all that extra power? The soundbar itself is minimally larger. I guess it's for volume when not in LPCM, or perhaps for more power to the sub. I also wonder if the sub has a larger cone or will deliver more bass. I didn't want the CT-100 due to no component inputs, but now I can hook up my non-HDMI Xbox 360 as well as my HDMI-capable DVR.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete C* /forum/post/16131829
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input. I think I am going to sell my Paradigm sub and get this system to save money rather than spend a grand on other options. I wonder what they are doing with all that extra power? The soundbar itself is minimally larger. I guess it's for volume when not in LPCM, or perhaps for more power to the sub. I also wonder if the sub has a larger cone or will deliver more bass. I didn't want the CT-100 due to no component inputs, but now I can hook up my non-HDMI Xbox 360 as well as my HDMI-capable DVR.



The reason for the soundbar of the CT500 being bigger/longer is because it now has TWO Center speakers this time around. It will in a sense broaden the surround field even further AROUND the room and the extra power the CT500 has (bigger sub) is to push the sound further INTO the room. In other words, the CT500 quite possibly will address all the issues the CT100 had...


----------



## tji

The 500 looks great, but I am leaning towards grabbing the 100 because it's available now and a bargain (well, if I can find it cheap somewhere.. I have found it for $250, but can't find any sub $200 deals others are talking about).


I just need to HDMI switch between my Blue Ray player and my Mac Mini HTPC, so the CT-100 would work for me. The CT-500's features make it more future proof, but I can do without most of them.



Anyone know the release date for the 500, or any raging deals on the 100?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tji* /forum/post/16150133
> 
> 
> The 500 looks great, but I am leaning towards grabbing the 100 because it's available now and a bargain (well, if I can find it cheap somewhere.. I have found it for $250, but can't find any sub $200 deals others are talking about).
> 
> 
> I just need to HDMI switch between my Blue Ray player and my Mac Mini HTPC, so the CT-100 would work for me. The CT-500's features make it more future proof, but I can do without most of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the release date for the 500, or any raging deals on the 100?




I see the CT-100's on eBay for around the $200.00 price every so often,, as a matter of fact, I have mine currently listed on eBay for a "buy it now" of less than $200.00







.


Try Amazon as well.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## zewone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16161132
> 
> 
> I see the CT-100's on eBay for around the $200.00 price every so often,, as a matter of fact, I have mine currently listed on eBay for a "buy it now" of less than $200.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Try Amazon as well.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Mind posting a link?


I've been in search for a CT-100 in the $200 range.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zewone* /forum/post/16167882
> 
> 
> Mind posting a link?
> 
> 
> I've been in search for a CT-100 in the $200 range.




Just to let you know though, when I say I'm selling my CT100 for under $200.00, the "buy it now" is only $1.00 under that price










The link be below, (I do hope that is Ok to post my eBay link here on AVS and it does not break any forum rules)










Cheers

Davyo

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sony-CT100-Sound...3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Vinyl Rules!

Sony has the specs for both posted on their Japanese website. When I ran the specs for both through a translation program, I found the following:


HT-CT500:


4 50mm Cone Speakers: Total speaker area = 7,854 square mm

1 130 mm woofer

Weight of subwoofer/amp = 9.1 kg


HT-CT100:


3 40mm x 70mm Oval Speakers: Total speaker area = 8,400 square mm

1 160 mm woofer

Weight of subwoofer/amp = 10 kg


So, the older CT100 has more soundbar speaker driver area, a bigger woofer, and the subwoofer/amp weighs about 2 lbs. more than its replacement.


And the newer CT500 has less soundbar speaker driver area, a smaller woofer, and the subwoofer/amp weighs less than the one it replaces.


As for the increased power of the CT500, both are spec'd at a 10% distortion level so it's unknown what they really put out at a more reasonable distortion level of under 1%.


I've been associated with the audio business for a long time, and it is my observation Sony always puts their best engineering efforts in the first product they make in a new category, then they start finding ways to lower its cost. Is it possible they have begun this process with the CT500?


I guess we won't know until the HT-CT500 actually starts shipping and people can listen to one. The extra hookups and the upconversion are nice additions to the CT500, but for me, the key question is:


Will the HT-CT500 actually sound better than the HT-CT100, or is it a step backwards in sound quality? You cannot change the laws of physics and a speaker with a smaller driver area cannot move as much air as a speaker with a larger driver area.


----------



## feisty1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vinyl Rules!* /forum/post/16178019
> 
> 
> Sony has the specs for both posted on their Japanese website. When I ran the specs for both through a translation program, I found the following:
> 
> 
> HT-CT500:
> 
> 
> 4 50mm Cone Speakers: Total speaker area = 7,854 square mm
> 
> 1 130 mm woofer
> 
> Weight of subwoofer/amp = 9.1 kg
> 
> 
> HT-CT100:
> 
> 
> 3 40mm x 70mm Oval Speakers: Total speaker area = 8,400 square mm
> 
> 1 160 mm woofer
> 
> Weight of subwoofer/amp = 10 kg
> 
> 
> So, the older CT100 has more soundbar speaker driver area, a bigger woofer, and the subwoofer/amp weighs about 1 lb. more than its replacement.
> 
> 
> And the newer CT500 has less soundbar speaker driver area, a smaller woofer, and the subwoofer/amp weighs less than the one it replaces.
> 
> 
> As for the increased power of the CT500, both are spec'd at a 10% distortion level so it's unknown what they really put out at a more reasonable distortion level of under 1%.
> 
> 
> I've been associated with the audio business for a long time, and it is my observation Sony always puts their best engineering efforts in the first product they make in a new category, then they start finding ways to lower its cost. Is it possible they have begun this process with the CT500?
> 
> 
> I guess we won't know until the HT-CT500 actually starts shipping and people can listen to one. The extra hookups and the upconversion are nice additions to the CT500, but for me, the key question is:
> 
> 
> Will the HT-CT500 actually sound better than the HT-CT100, or is it a step backwards in sound quality? You cannot change the laws of physics and a speaker with a smaller driver area cannot move as much air as a speaker with a larger driver area.



Title says it all!!!


----------



## mummer43

Anyone hear anything about a release date?


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mummer43* /forum/post/16193252
> 
> 
> Anyone hear anything about a release date?



Reps have told me and few others that the projected date is June but MIGHT possibly be coming out THIS MONTH! Highly excited for it, crossing my fingers in hoping my wife lets me grab the upgrade (from the CT100).


----------



## mummer43




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16193635
> 
> 
> Reps have told me and few others that the projected date is June but MIGHT possibly be coming out THIS MONTH! Highly excited for it, crossing my fingers in hoping my wife lets me grab the upgrade (from the CT100).



Ok, thanks! I am so glad I waited on the CT100.


----------



## YOTR

I wish they would hurry up! LOL! It has been on sonystyle's site for a month







. I am selling my CT100 to a coworker on Monday. I called sonystyle yesterday and the rep said preorder in April with a May release day. Grrr.........I hope she was wrong as I was really hoping it would come out this month.


----------



## davyo

I sold my CT100 a few days ago in preperation for getting the CT500.


Might I suggest that others that plan on up-grading to the CT500 sell their CT100's sooner than later.

Me thinks it will be much easier to sell a CT100 before the CT500 comes out.


Ebay, Craigslist, AVS classifieds or a friend,,, now is the time to sell,,, (in my opinion that is).


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## KingLion

quick question, since the CT500 will have S-Air technology, I could get some sony speakers and have them behind me "wirelessly" aright?


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KingLion* /forum/post/16197085
> 
> 
> quick question, since the CT500 will have S-Air technology, I could get some sony speakers and have them behind me "wirelessly" aright?



The CT500 will not support "Surround" S-Air profile. It will only support "multi-room" S-Air.


----------



## KingLion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edik* /forum/post/16200610
> 
> 
> The CT500 will not support "Surround" S-Air profile. It will only support "multi-room" S-Air.



Dang! and Thanks


----------



## cleeky85

I bought the ct100 yesterdy online but canceled my order after reading the new ct is coming out....







Hopefully it has 220v cuz im thinking about moving to europe in the near future


----------



## Pete C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vinyl Rules!* /forum/post/16178019
> 
> 
> 
> HT-CT500:
> 
> 
> 4 50mm Cone Speakers: Total speaker area = *7,854 square mm
> *
> 
> 
> HT-CT100:
> 
> 
> 3 40mm x 70mm Oval Speakers: Total speaker area = 8,400 square mm



How did you calculate this? The drivers of the CT-100 are only 10mm larger per driver since the CT-500 drivers are 50mm x 50mm vs 40mm x 70mm. I don't see how that minuscule difference in extra driver size of the CT-100 can make up for the extra 4th driver of the CT-500. Maybe I just suck at math and I am not bothering to look up how to calculate areas of a circle.


----------



## Vinyl Rules!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete C* /forum/post/16214702
> 
> 
> How did you calculate this? The drivers of the CT-100 are only 10mm larger per driver since the CT-500 drivers are 50mm x 50mm vs 40mm x 70mm. I don't see how that minuscule difference in extra driver size of the CT-100 can make up for the extra 4th driver of the CT-500. Maybe I just suck at math and I am not bothering to look up how to calculate areas of a circle.



1. Calculation for the 50mm circular drivers in the CT-HT500


Fact #1: In audio specification, the size specified for a round driver is the diameter of the driver. The diameter of the new round drivers in the CT-HT500 is 50mm


Fact #2: The formula for the area of a circle:


Area for a Circle: A=pi (3.14) x the radius squared (the radius is

1/2 the diameter of 50mm, or 25mm)


Area = 3.14 x 25mm x 25mm = 1,962.5 square mm


Fact #3: 1,962.5 square mm is the area of one of the 4 50mm drivers in the new HT-CT500, so,


4 x 1,962.5 square mm = 7,850 square mm total driver area for

the 4 50mm drivers in the soundbar of the HT-CT500



2. Calculation for the 40mm x 70mm driver in the CT-HT100.


This driver is almost rectangular-shaped, though technically it would be considered an oval. Using the formula for calculation of the area of a rectangle will *slightly* overstate the area of this driver, but this was easier than using differential calculus to compensate for the sharp angles of the 4 oval corners of this driver.


Fact #1: Area of a Rectangle = Length x Width


40mm x 70mm = 2,800 square mm


3 x 2,800 square mm = 8,400 square mm


Fact #2: 8,400 square mm is 7% greater than 7850 square mm.


Fact #3: The sound bar in the CT-HT100 has approximately 7% greater driver surface area than the driver surface area in the newer CT-HT500.


3. We cannot leave out the small woofer in the so-called subwoofer amplifier control unit for each unit.


Fact #1: The Sony Japanese website specs the CT-HT500 woofer as 130mm in diameter. The area for a 130mm diameter speaker is 13,266.5 square mm.


Fact #2: The Sony Japanese website specs the CT-HT100 woofer as 160mm in diameter. The area for a 160mm diameter speaker is 20,096 square mm.


Fact #3: The woofer in the HT-CT100 is 51.5% greater in surface area than the woofer in the HT-CT500. This is a significant difference.


4. If you total the total driver area from both Sony units, you get:


HT-CT500 Sound Bar Driver Area = 7,850.0 square mm

HT-CT500 Woofer Driver Area = 13,266.5 square mm

HT-CT500 *TOTAL* Driver Area = *21,116.5* square mm


HT-CT100 Sound Bar Driver Area = 8,400 square mm

HT-CT100 Woofer Driver Area = 20,096 square mm

HT-CT100 *TOTAL* Driver Area = *28,496* square mm


5. 28,496 is 35% larger than 21,116.5


Therefore, the older HT-CT100 drivers will move more air than the newer HT-CT500 drivers because they are 35% larger than the drivers in the newer unit.


6. Sony specs the weight of the woofer/amp of the HT-CT100 at 10 kilos, and they spec the weight of the newer HT-CT500 as 9.1 kilos. A kilo is approximately 2.2 lbs., so the newer HT-CT500 woofer/amp weighs 2 lbs. *less* than the older HT-CT100 woofer/amp. The smaller woofer with a less-powerful magnet could account for the 2 lb. weight reduction.


7. So where does that leave us? I previously noted Sony tends to put their best engineering efforts in their very first design of a new product, then they look for ways to cheapen it.


A perfect example is Sony's first FM stereo tuner, the ST-5000W. It was their first one, and their best one: All the subsequent tuners that followed it were not as good as the original ST-5000W. When the ST-5000W was reviewed, the reviewers of the time said it was as good or better than the McIntosh and Marantz tuners it was built to compete against.


Same thing with Sony's early turntables. They were belt drive, they were better than the Linn Sondek's they competed with, and the early Sony's now sell for crazy money on eBay.


My expectation is that the HT-CT500 will not sound as good as the HT-CT100 because it has less driver area and it has a lighter woofer/amp.


Of course, we really won't know until the HT-CT500 becomes available, but if it were me, I would not be rushing to dump my HT-CT100 unless I needed the extra connectivity and upscaling the HT-CT500 offers.


As always, YMMV, of course.


----------



## jokerfish

Thanks for the math lesson


----------



## steve1022

Vinyl Rules,


You really know your stuff, Sony could probably use you. Also something that just crossed my mind, is there any way that the japanese site the comparison specs came from could have had the the info flip flopped accidently? Proabably not but you never know.


----------



## YOTR

When is this thing coming out??!!! LOL!







Seriously every time I call customer service I get a different answer. I just called and they said end of June or beginning of July!


----------



## blue comet

Yotr - nobody up there at Sony knows whats going on re: the CT500. I gave up and bought the YSP1100


----------



## DragonlordP

Does anyone have any idea whether this is gonna come to Europe or not? AFAIK the HT-CT100 never came, but I'm really interested in this. Should there be any problems with PAL/NTSC and voltage if I buy one from the US?


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/16340763
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea whether this is gonna come to Europe or not? AFAIK the HT-CT100 never came, but I'm really interested in this. Should there be any problems with PAL/NTSC and voltage if I buy one from the US?



It is possible that CT500 will have the same power requirements as CT100 (120V AC, 60 Hz). In this case you will need a power inverter to use it in Europe, plus I'm not sure if HDMI will work well for you.


----------



## DragonlordP

Sorry if this has been posted before, but if anyone is too impatient (like me) and wants to know more, the manual has been posted.


----------



## DragonlordP

Can't post the url before I have three posts, go to sony support site and search.

Edit: actually, here it is:

htt p:// esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-documents.pl?mdl=HTCT500 

just delete the space after htt.


----------



## DragonlordP

 http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/mod...pl?mdl=HTCT500 

(sorry, couldn't post links before I had 3 posts)


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/16359297
> 
> http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/mod...pl?mdl=HTCT500
> 
> (sorry, couldn't post links before I had 3 posts)




Great find! Hopefully that's a good sign that it will be out sooner than later







.


----------



## gelocks

Darn that Vinyl Rules! post was extremely informational!!









I recently bought the CT-100 but I wouldn't mind buying this one too and testing it when it comes out!


----------



## Vinyl Rules!

Test post so I can post a more informative post with URL's.


----------



## Vinyl Rules!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gelocks* /forum/post/16362135
> 
> 
> Darn that Vinyl Rules! post was extremely informational!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought the CT-100 but I wouldn't mind buying this one too and testing it when it comes out!



The data on the American sites for the specs of both are identical to the data on the Japanese site.


HT-CT100 Specs: http://www.docs.sony.com/release/HTCT100_EN_ES_FR.pdf 


HT-CT500 Specs: http://www.docs.sony.com/release/HTCT500_EN_ES_FR.pdf 


As previously noted, you are getting 35% less driver area with the HT-CT500 than you are getting with the HT-CT100, and the HT-CT500 subwoofer module is 2lbs. lighter than than the HT-CT100 subwoofer module.


Also, even though the soundbar of the HT-CT500 is 6 1/4" longer than the soundbar of the HT-CT100, the HT-CT100 sound bar weighs 3 oz *more* than the sound bar of the HT-CT500.


I cannot imagine that given:


(1) The smaller total driver area of the HT-CT500; and

(2) The smaller and lighter woofer of the HT-CT500; and

(3) The lighter sound bar of the HT-CT500


That the HT-CT500 will sound better than the HT-CT100.


As always, YMMV, but I think Sony's accountants have really cheapened the HT-CT500.


----------



## Quatre

man I really need something by the end of May. i hope this comes out soon cus i'm holding off on the ct100 for this to come out. i guess i can just settle with tv speakers in the meantime but sony really needs to push this out early.


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vinyl Rules!* /forum/post/16374919
> 
> 
> The data on the American sites for the specs of both are identical to the data on the Japanese site.
> 
> 
> HT-CT100 Specs: http://www.docs.sony.com/release/HTCT100_EN_ES_FR.pdf
> 
> 
> HT-CT500 Specs: http://www.docs.sony.com/release/HTCT500_EN_ES_FR.pdf
> 
> 
> As previously noted, you are getting 35% less driver area with the HT-CT500 than you are getting with the HT-CT100, and the HT-CT500 subwoofer module is 2lbs. lighter than than the HT-CT100 subwoofer module.
> 
> 
> Also, even though the soundbar of the HT-CT500 is 6 1/4" longer than the soundbar of the HT-CT100, the HT-CT100 sound bar weighs 3 oz *more* than the sound bar of the HT-CT500.
> 
> 
> I cannot imagine that given:
> 
> 
> (1) The smaller total driver area of the HT-CT500; and
> 
> (2) The smaller and lighter woofer of the HT-CT500; and
> 
> (3) The lighter sound bar of the HT-CT500
> 
> 
> That the HT-CT500 will sound better than the HT-CT100.
> 
> 
> As always, YMMV, but I think Sony's accountants have really cheapened the HT-CT500.



so your saying your thinking the ct100 is actually better soundwise then the ct500? hm, but some of the new features of the 500 are compelling. I guess i have to see if i will actually need any of those and if not then the 100 will be the better buy.


----------



## DragonlordP

For anyone interested in Europe: after a little research, I found out that the HT-CT100's european brother is called HT-FS1 and it's a 2.1 system (with the same subwoofer/amp). However, I need the more inputs and 1080p upscaling on the HT-CT500, so I'm waiting for the unit that replaces the HT-FS1. The HT-FS1 was released about 6 months after the HT-CT100, hopefully the next one will be out sooner after the HT-CT500.


----------



## gelocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vinyl Rules!* /forum/post/16374919
> 
> 
> The data on the American sites for the specs of both are identical to the data on the Japanese site.
> 
> 
> HT-CT100 Specs: http://www.docs.sony.com/release/HTCT100_EN_ES_FR.pdf
> 
> 
> HT-CT500 Specs: http://www.docs.sony.com/release/HTCT500_EN_ES_FR.pdf
> 
> 
> As previously noted, you are getting 35% less driver area with the HT-CT500 than you are getting with the HT-CT100, and the HT-CT500 subwoofer module is 2lbs. lighter than than the HT-CT100 subwoofer module.
> 
> 
> Also, even though the soundbar of the HT-CT500 is 6 1/4" longer than the soundbar of the HT-CT100, the HT-CT100 sound bar weighs 3 oz *more* than the sound bar of the HT-CT500.
> 
> 
> I cannot imagine that given:
> 
> 
> (1) The smaller total driver area of the HT-CT500; and
> 
> (2) The smaller and lighter woofer of the HT-CT500; and
> 
> (3) The lighter sound bar of the HT-CT500
> 
> 
> That the HT-CT500 will sound better than the HT-CT100.
> 
> 
> As always, YMMV, but I think Sony's accountants have really cheapened the HT-CT500.



Yeah but the big problem for me with the CT-100 is the "muffled"/bassy tones. The new one WILL have equalizing control (or at least BASS/Treble controls) and that customization SHOULD make the CT-500 sound better even if it doesn't necessarily sounds louder.


----------



## davyo

I see some on this thread speculating that the CT-500 will not sound as good or beat the CT-100,,, personaly, I dont think that going to be the case.


Everyone can talk about how much lighter the sub is or the main speaker bar itself is, whats going to define how the CT-500 sounds will be in its electronic inards and how the sound is processed (did I spell "processed" rong), Oh'well.


Anyhow, I really dont think Sony is going to drop the ball on the CT-500.


I for one will be getting one the day it gets released (to replace my recently sold CT-100).


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## lessblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vinyl Rules!* /forum/post/16374919
> 
> 
> The data on the American sites for the specs of both are identical to the data on the Japanese site.
> 
> 
> HT-CT100 Specs: http://www.docs.sony.com/release/HTCT100_EN_ES_FR.pdf
> 
> 
> HT-CT500 Specs: http://www.docs.sony.com/release/HTCT500_EN_ES_FR.pdf
> 
> 
> As previously noted, you are getting 35% less driver area with the HT-CT500 than you are getting with the HT-CT100, and the HT-CT500 subwoofer module is 2lbs. lighter than than the HT-CT100 subwoofer module.
> 
> 
> Also, even though the soundbar of the HT-CT500 is 6 1/4" longer than the soundbar of the HT-CT100, the HT-CT100 sound bar weighs 3 oz *more* than the sound bar of the HT-CT500.
> 
> 
> I cannot imagine that given:
> 
> 
> (1) The smaller total driver area of the HT-CT500; and
> 
> (2) The smaller and lighter woofer of the HT-CT500; and
> 
> (3) The lighter sound bar of the HT-CT500
> 
> 
> That the HT-CT500 will sound better than the HT-CT100.
> 
> 
> As always, YMMV, but I think Sony's accountants have really cheapened the HT-CT500.



I think this is probably correct. Sony is going to make us think we're getting more but those specs certainly should make one skeptical. It costs much more and has more "power" but sound quality should probably suffer if the driver area has been reduced, the sub is even lighter and the bar itself is lighter as well (asssuming specs hold). If you really need a simple soundbar, I'd get the CT100 when they get clearanced, otherwise I'd step up to a Yamaha YSP. I guess we'll know more when the reviews come out.


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16377587
> 
> 
> Everyone can talk about how much lighter the sub is or the main speaker bar itself is, whats going to define how the CT-500 sounds will be in its electronic inards and how the sound is processed



You forgot about how much smaller the speakers are in the specs. Good luck relying on electronics for sound.


----------



## Samsunging

Dam I'm struggling to hold off. I was going to buy the CT-100 a month ago, decided to wait for the 500.


Any new release news?


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/16379553
> 
> 
> You forgot about how much smaller the speakers are in the specs. Good luck relying on electronics for sound.



Davyo is correct on his last post. People totally didn't understand how the sound from the CT100 could sound so good with it being so small and being a soundbar. Peoples opinion's changed though once they got the CT100 inside their home, the CT100 can sound pretty phenomenal in the right room and set up well. Let's not bring judgment on an item that hasn't been tested yet, and to that not even released yet. As the saying goes... big things come in small packages and Sony very well could surprise us all yet again.


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16390614
> 
> 
> Let's not bring judgment on an item that hasn't been tested yet, and to that not even released yet.



100% agreed.


----------



## Samsunging

What exactly is going to be the improvements or differences from the HT-CT100 to the 500.


Simply put why am I waiting for the new 500. The current 100 sounds great.


----------



## mwnold

The CT500 will have a Faroudja video upscaler. What knid of upscaler does the CT100 have? Will they both upscale to 1080p? How would you guys rate the video upscaling performance fof the CT100? Will the CT500 be any better?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Samsunging




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnold* /forum/post/16394710
> 
> 
> The CT500 will have a Faroudja video upscaler. What knid of upscaler does the CT100 have? Will they both upscale to 1080p? How would you guys rate the video upscaling performance fof the CT100? Will the CT500 be any better?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Umm what are you talking about? This is a sound bar and subwoofer.


What does video upscaling have to do with it.


----------



## mwnold

Video sources such as the SD/HD cable and DVD's will be passed thru the CT500. The video signal will be upscaled if they are not 1080p. This upscaled video will then be passed via HDMI to the TV. Video performance will be effected - good or bad. The CT500 is acting like a upscaling DVD player.


----------



## Samsunging




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnold* /forum/post/16394871
> 
> 
> Video sources such as the SD/HD cable and DVD's will be passed thru the CT500. The video signal will be upscaled if they are not 1080p. This upscaled video will then be passed via HDMI to the TV. Video performance will be effected - good or bad. The CT500 is acting like a upscaling DVD player.



So all sources you want the soundbar to be using has to run through the soundbar FIRST?


I'm not sure I like that. I don't want to be losing blu ray PQ at all. (Is that possible?)


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16395017
> 
> 
> So all sources you want the soundbar to be using has to run through the soundbar FIRST?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I like that. I don't want to be losing blu ray PQ at all. (Is that possible?)



When it comes to Blurays, the soundbar is merely a pass-through (no upscaling, no loss in Picture Quality). mwnold is referring to DVD's which are actually 480p and the CT500 will upscale them to 1080p/720p (if your TV allows it).


----------



## Samsunging




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16391691
> 
> 
> What exactly is going to be the improvements or differences from the HT-CT100 to the 500.
> 
> 
> Simply put why am I waiting for the new 500. The current 100 sounds great.



I'm going to repost this cause I really need a soundbar very soon. I Got the new Samsung Luxia LCD. Love the TV hate the sound.


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16397142
> 
> 
> I'm going to repost this cause I really need a soundbar very soon. I Got the new Samsung Luxia LCD. Love the TV hate the sound.



The CT500 is going to have (compare to CT100) more power, Sd to HD upconversion from SD sources, on-screen menu, more sound fields, multi-room sound (S-Air) and bass/treble adjustments. It is up to you if you want to pay extra $200-250 for the update.


----------



## Samsunging




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edik* /forum/post/16397419
> 
> 
> The CT500 is going to have (compare to CT100) more power, Sd to HD upconversion from SD sources, on-screen menu, more sound fields, multi-room sound (S-Air) and bass/treble adjustments. It is up to you if you want to pay extra $200-250 for the update.




Thanks Edik, sounds like I'm going to have to wait for it.


Any word on a release date?


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16397442
> 
> 
> Thanks Edik, sounds like I'm going to have to wait for it.
> 
> 
> Any word on a release date?



End of May, first week of June according to few sources.


----------



## Samsunging

I was just at BB and checked out the 100.


I'm a little confused with the set up.


I see multiple HDMI inputs but only 1 output.


Let just say I got a Blu-ray player and a Motorola HD cable box to it.


Do I lose my separate source settings I have set up for each one of these on the TV.


It seems I will only have 1 HDMI going to the TV? Is this right?


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16398855
> 
> 
> I was just at BB and checked out the 100.
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused with the set up.
> 
> 
> I see multiple HDMI inputs but only 1 output.
> 
> 
> Let just say I got a Blu-ray player and a Motorola HD cable box to it.
> 
> 
> Do I lose my separate source settings I have set up for each one of these on the TV.
> 
> 
> It seems I will only have 1 HDMI going to the TV? Is this right?



Each HDMI input will pass the signal from the video source to the HDMI output without any conversion. You don't need to change any settings. When CT100 is off, it will pass-through the video signal from the last selected input.

Check the settings from da1writer here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post15172017


----------



## Samsunging

I don't think I explained it clearly enough.


Currently I have on my LCD different setting for each source all connected with separate HDMI's (1. in HDMI slot 1 second in HDMI slot 2, etc). So as I change the source within the TV my settings also change that I have set up to my liking.


Now if I only have 1 HDMI running to my TV from the Soundbar, how can I have take advantage of these separate settings?


I appreciate you taking the time to explain.


Thanks


----------



## Vinyl Rules!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edik* /forum/post/16397419
> 
> 
> The CT500 is going to have (compare to CT100) more power, Sd to HD upconversion from SD sources, on-screen menu, more sound fields, multi-room sound (S-Air) and bass/treble adjustments. It is up to you if you want to pay extra $200-250 for the update.



Electronically, the forthcoming HT-CT500 has a lot going for it with these additional features, including the Faroudja video upscaler that is *not* included in the less expensive HT-CT100.


My biggest concern is the woofer in the HT-CT100 is 51.5% greater in surface area than the woofer in the HT-CT500. This is a significant difference, and all the electronic magic in the world cannot overcome the laws of physics: Larger size woofers move more air and all the fancy ports and equalization modes cannot compensate for this kind of size difference between a 5" woofer and a 6 1/2" woofer.


For some here the additional electronic features of the HT-CT500 will make it a better buy for them.


For others, the simplicity of the HT-CT100 makes it a better buy for them.


IMHO, I *think* the HT-CT100 will sound better than the HT-CT500, but then we really will not know until the HT-CT500 is finally released and we can get some opinions of its sound quality posted here.


As always, YMMV, of course.


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16399423
> 
> 
> I don't think I explained it clearly enough.
> 
> 
> Currently I have on my LCD different setting for each source all connected with separate HDMI's (1. in HDMI slot 1 second in HDMI slot 2, etc). So as I change the source within the TV my settings also change that I have set up to my liking.
> 
> 
> Now if I only have 1 HDMI running to my TV from the Soundbar, how can I have take advantage of these separate settings?
> 
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to explain.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Most LCD TV's have multiple configurable picture settings (Movie, Sports, Custom). Set the HDMI input to the setting you will watch the most (cable?), and when you will watch the DVD/BD change picture mode to Movie. I configured my Sony LCD the same way.


----------



## jb137

I have downloaded the manual of CT500. It wants us to connect the optical output from the TV to CT500. I am bit confused here. Since the inputs [blue ray player, dishnetwork vip722 etc] are already connected to CT500 through HDMI, don't you think that there will be a signal degradation by taking it from TV? I feel the audio signal is already there with it and it does not need it again from the TV.


Pl advise.


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jb137* /forum/post/16405363
> 
> 
> I have downloaded the manual of CT500. It wants us to connect the optical output from the TV to CT500. I am bit confused here. Since the inputs [blue ray player, dishnetwork vip722 etc] are already connected to CT500 through HDMI, don't you think that there will be a signal degradation by taking it from TV? I feel the audio signal is already there with it and it does not need it again from the TV.
> 
> 
> Pl advise.



The optical output from TV is for the OTA programming. If you will not use, don't connect it.


----------



## DragonlordP

Well, for any europeans out there: It just appeared in the greek sony site, so this should be released in Europe soon as well! Can't wait for the first reviews.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16399423
> 
> 
> I don't think I explained it clearly enough.
> 
> 
> Currently I have on my LCD different setting for each source all connected with separate HDMI's (1. in HDMI slot 1 second in HDMI slot 2, etc). So as I change the source within the TV my settings also change that I have set up to my liking.
> 
> 
> Now if I only have 1 HDMI running to my TV from the Soundbar, how can I have take advantage of these separate settings?
> 
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to explain.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Unlike the CT100, the CT500 will have a "Per Setting" when it comes to each of the HDMI IN ports, so you should be able to save your settings to the CT500 itself. Also, what you are referring in regards to you "Per Settings" on your TV, the CT500 will also have an option to Pass-Thru just like the CT100 (if else fails, most people merely plug an optical port from the device to the CT100 and have the video directed/plugged into the TV). If you are worried about Picture Quality loss, the CT5000 will be having a very good upscaler this time around in regards to SD sources (HD Sources will Pass-Thru).


@Vinyl Rules!: So you are telling me that the CT500's 400 watts (150 more than the CT100) comes out of nowhere, it's just Sony pumpin air in our ears? Smaller doesn't always mean worse, none of us know of the internals of the Soundbar/subwoofer itself, internals can TOTALLY make a sound system sound even better than normal/original/past equipment (people are still surprised with how much sound comes out of the CT100's small soundbar). Mitsubishi's soundbar is UNBELIEVABLE but that's due to the speakers that are in it (forgot who made them) but the soundbar is TINIER than the CT100 soundbar (I know it's not as long though). With that example out the way, It still stands that we should not judge the CT500 still because it's not out yet...


----------



## Samsunging

NICE sounds great. The CT-500 cannot be released soon enough!


----------



## jb137




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edik* /forum/post/16405484
> 
> 
> The optical output from TV is for the OTA programming. If you will not use, don't connect it.



Thanks. it does make sense.


-JB


----------



## DragonlordP

From sonystyle: Pre-sale item available on or about 07/01/2009.

I also got a quote from sony greece for August, but that's for Europe.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/16418002
> 
> 
> From sonystyle: Pre-sale item available on or about 07/01/2009.
> 
> I also got a quote from sony greece for August, but that's for Europe.



It's great to have a pre-order available but I am disappointed by the release date. Now it's possibly a full month later (depending if you thought it would make it at the beginning of June) than originally planned. I really hate having to wait almost 2 more months for it. I already sold my CT100 though so I guess I will have to wait for it out or buy something else. I kind of wish I had that Polk Surroundbar still to tide me over







. Oh well, I guess I have to play the waiting game now.


----------



## edik

Here is a 3D image of CT500 from the German Sony site: http://www.sony.de/product/hcs-cinem...erview/type/3d 


Both sub and soundbar have own IR receivers (Sony learned the lesson). But it looks like that soundbar has fabric mesh, not metal.


----------



## DragonlordP

Well, to give some good news too, it seems that the street price will be well below $500: http://www.provantage.com/sony-htct500~7SNY90LE.htm


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/16419109
> 
> 
> Well, to give some good news too, it seems that the street price will be well below $500: http://www.provantage.com/sony-htct500~7SNY90LE.htm



Nice Find, Someone better jump on that before Sony sights them, that is WAAY below the price Sony is Dropping the CT500.


@edik: ... and what's wrong with Fabric Mesh, maybe it allows it to produce broader surround (or to some finally surround) or louder volumes more easily...


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16419822
> 
> 
> ... and what's wrong with Fabric Mesh...



I just don't like fabric speaker covers that are not removable







, they are getting old look too quickly. I know, they may cause less possible sound distortion, but don't look good.


----------



## pclark24

I searched Sony Style and this forum but I could not find if the HDMI connections are 1.3? You would think so but Sony does some strange things. I am not sure it is a big deal but my Samsung TV manual says you could have issues if not connected thru 1.3 ports. I don't have any issues now using the CT-100 but it would be nice to have 1.3 HDMI ports.


----------



## DynamicM3

Does anyone know if they upscaling can be turned off?


I think I am going to toss the S6100 for this.


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclark24* /forum/post/16428549
> 
> 
> I searched Sony Style and this forum but I could not find if the HDMI connections are 1.3? You would think so but Sony does some strange things. I am not sure it is a big deal but my Samsung TV manual says you could have issues if not connected thru 1.3 ports. I don't have any issues now using the CT-100 but it would be nice to have 1.3 HDMI ports.



The specification for CT500 shows that it supports x.v. Colors. Only the newest version of HDMI (1.3a) has this ability.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DynamicM3* /forum/post/16431324
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they upscaling can be turned off?
> 
> 
> I think I am going to toss the S6100 for this.



I don't know that exactly but I do know you'll have more options/settings to play with this time around compared to the CT100's limited options (also, Blurays' are pass-thru, no upscaling is used) The upscaling is used for DVD's or other sources actually, not blurays. There is no picture quality lost actually and no sound quality when plugged in the device directly.


Check you PM box by the way...


----------



## DragonlordP

I have posted the url to the user manual some posts above, so for technical questions you can look there.


----------



## Samsunging

Any recent news on a release date?


----------



## Bob Fugger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsunging* /forum/post/16450119
> 
> 
> Any recent news on a release date?



The Sonystyle USA site states that they will be taking pre-orders for July 1. As for other retailers, only the HTC100 is listed as being for sale.


----------



## Quatre

yeah


"Pre-sale item available on or about 07/01/2009. We will email you when your product ships. "


this blows.


I needed it for Memorial day weekend for our tv at the shared family beach condo.


now what am I going to do for sound there. luckily my pch a-110 can decode dts but still really need something for sound for that location but couldn't spend a lot on it. this sound bar with 3 hdmi inputs was perfect and I didn't want to get the old one.


my brother already got that one and I wanted to wait for the ct500 which i thought was coming in May. ugh


if i get it now, its too soon to be able to return it in july when the new one comes out. ugh. I'd have to wait till like June sometime to get it and hope the store has a 30 day return policy.


any other soundbar have the hdmi inputs , decode dts and cost similiar to the ct100 and ct500? my research has shown me that there are better sound bars like the Yamaha but they are more expensive and dont come wiht a subwoofer or they are inferior (like the Philips one i have which matches the tv and is ok but no hdmi inputs) or the crappy samsung one which matches their new thin touch of color led lcds (which is what i need the soundbar for) but has a wireless subwoofer that drops out all the time so even though it will look nice and match tv the sony one is way better.


maybe i can wait till beginning/mid june or so at which point i'll be within 30 days to return it for the ct500 when that comes out July 1st? that or just wait and have no sound till then?


----------



## iatacs19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnold* /forum/post/16394710
> 
> 
> The CT500 will have a Faroudja video upscaler. What knid of upscaler does the CT100 have? Will they both upscale to 1080p? How would you guys rate the video upscaling performance fof the CT100? Will the CT500 be any better?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Can the video scaling be defeated? I have other better means of upscaling if needed.


I would much rather have the option to just do pass-through for 100% of my sources.


----------



## DragonlordP

AFAIK, you only get upscaling to composite and component inputs. HDMI inputs are just pass-through.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quatre* /forum/post/16464061
> 
> 
> yeah
> 
> 
> "Pre-sale item available on or about 07/01/2009. We will email you when your product ships. "
> 
> 
> this blows.
> 
> 
> I needed it for Memorial day weekend for our tv at the shared family beach condo.
> 
> 
> now what am I going to do for sound there. luckily my pch a-110 can decode dts but still really need something for sound for that location but couldn't spend a lot on it. this sound bar with 3 hdmi inputs was perfect and I didn't want to get the old one.
> 
> 
> my brother already got that one and I wanted to wait for the ct500 which i thought was coming in May. ugh
> 
> 
> if i get it now, its too soon to be able to return it in july when the new one comes out. ugh. I'd have to wait till like June sometime to get it and hope the store has a 30 day return policy.
> 
> 
> any other soundbar have the hdmi inputs , decode dts and cost similiar to the ct100 and ct500? my research has shown me that there are better sound bars like the Yamaha but they are more expensive and dont come wiht a subwoofer or they are inferior (like the Philips one i have which matches the tv and is ok but no hdmi inputs) or the crappy samsung one which matches their new thin touch of color led lcds (which is what i need the soundbar for) but has a wireless subwoofer that drops out all the time so even though it will look nice and match tv the sony one is way better.
> 
> 
> maybe i can wait till beginning/mid june or so at which point i'll be within 30 days to return it for the ct500 when that comes out July 1st? that or just wait and have no sound till then?



You could buy the ct100 at walmart, 90 day return policy. Return it then purchase the ct500 when it comes out in july.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16485528
> 
> 
> You could buy the ct100 at walmart, 90 day return policy. Return it then purchase the ct500 when it comes out in july.



Not cool to do at all !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Davyo


----------



## SleeperSupra

"400-watts of power"










ROTFLMFAO!!!!!


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SleeperSupra* /forum/post/16488782
> 
> 
> "400-watts of power"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMFAO!!!!!



I don't get your logic?

The CT100 has 250-watts of power and can get really loud if I max out the volume, deafening even and annoying the heck out of the neighbors (I live in a apartment). The Bass is so loud I have to literally drop it into the lowest negatives, so to tell you the truth, my CT100 get really loud and it's only 250 watts. What makes you think it would be "quieter" at 400watts? Least likely not and it's most likely going to be at lower volumes anyway due to me not wanting to go deaf. My ears adjust to low volume and can't really take loud volumes too much.


I see where you are coming from though (and your previous posts) and I'm sorry these don't reach 500watt sounds (or higher) from your AMP in your car. I have a 500watt amp and Rockford Fosgate Punches Class 3 and I pretty much don't know why anymore. I cared when I was younger and didn't care too much about my hearing. Things have changed though as I have a family now, grown tired of car sound equipment, and try not to use my subs at all now due to my little one.


This doesn't mean sound systems can't sound great in a home and this 400watts is going to be plenty loud on the CT500, most likely the loudest soundbar there current is on the market. It's also been mentioned before that it's best not to judge this item because it's not even out yet...


----------



## SleeperSupra

Huh, what are you talking about? Car amp? I never talked about any car amp...



I was just laughing at how the manufacturers today are throwing out these HUGE system power ratings to catch the uninformed buyer looking at getting equipment with the highest numbers. Most of the HTIAB systems would be lucky to put out 1/10th what they are rated at.


No disrespect meant to anyone.


I just think it's funny that a HTIAB may say that it outputs 125wpc but due to the nature of it's small size, small power supply, small storage caps, low power draw from the mains, that it may really only have 12.5wpc. Now nothing is wrong with having a 12wpc receiver. My neighbor has a 30 year old 15wpc Sansui that will get VERY loud on efficient speakers. His 15wpc Sansui will play just as loud through a pair of Sansui SP-2000 speakers as my 450wpc Behringer EP-2500 amp through a pair of Carver Amazing Loud Speakers.


The thing is, unless it's a class-D or Class-H amplifier there is no way to cram a 400 watt amp in a little sound bar.


Now I am sure that the sound bar sounds very good but it really doesn’t matter what Sony has the system advertised at. There is no law to keep them from stretching the truth. There is just NO WAY that sound bar really puts out 400 watts...


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SleeperSupra* /forum/post/16492546
> 
> 
> Huh, what are you talking about? Car amp? I never talked about any car amp...
> 
> 
> 
> I was just laughing at how the manufacturers today are throwing out these HUGE system power ratings to catch the uninformed buyer looking at getting equipment with the highest numbers. Most of the HTIAB systems would be lucky to put out 1/10th what they are rated at.
> 
> 
> No disrespect meant to anyone.
> 
> 
> I just think it's funny that a HTIAB may say that it outputs 125wpc but due to the nature of it's small size, small power supply, small storage caps, low power draw from the mains, that it may really only have 12.5wpc. Now nothing is wrong with having a 12wpc receiver. My neighbor has a 30 year old 15wpc Sansui that will get VERY loud on efficient speakers. His 15wpc Sansui will play just as loud through a pair of Sansui SP-2000 speakers as my 450wpc Behringer EP-2500 amp through a pair of Carver Amazing Loud Speakers.
> 
> 
> The thing is, unless it's a class-D or Class-H amplifier there is no way to cram a 400 watt amp in a little sound bar.
> 
> 
> Now I am sure that the sound bar sounds very good but it really doesn't matter what Sony has the system advertised at. There is no law to keep them from stretching the truth. There is just NO WAY that sound bar really puts out 400 watts...



Didn't mean to trigger anything with last post mind you but I do hope you know that the CT500 houses it's equipment in the Sub right? The soundbar is merely used to project the sound....

400watts is easily able to come out the soundbar with help of the internal components of the Subwoofer (that is included with the purchase).

You can EASILY get a passive soundbar like the Definitive Technology Mythos SSA-50 hooked up to an amp with a 1000watts or even higher.

Same can be said with the CT500, it's amp is IN the sub itself, just like the CT100. The CT500 can easily pump out 500watts, just like the CT100 can pump out 250watts. Wish I could bring you over to my house, I'll put on a bluray movie like Die Hard and put you in the room at the highest volume of the CT100. Not only would you be deaf, ears bleeding, but you would understand that Soundbars shouldn't be judged as little petty equipment...


Have you ever owned a GOOD soundbar (like the Yamha's, Sony's, Polk, etc.)? Don't knock it until you have tried it...


----------



## SleeperSupra

Yup, I have an Onkyo PHC-5 sound bar with an external sub that I use with my computer. The sub draws 64 watts from the wall, so it's probably around 50 watts max and the bar it's self has it's own amplifier and draws 75 watts from the wall, so it's about 60 watts max. The sound bar will get VERY loud and sounds clean and clear.


I am sure you do know it's impossible to continuously put out more energy than you take in.


Some of the power from the wall is wasted as heat; no amplifier is 100% efficient. The amp MAY be able to put out 10 - 20% more power for musical peaks but there is no way it will put out many times more than it takes in. Some really well built and expensive amplifiers can doulbe down on musical peaks, but those are usually amplifiers like Krell, Threshold, Bedini, and a few others.


I have a pair of Soundcraftsmen MA5002A amplifiers in my living room that draw 9 amps or 1,080 watts from the wall and put out 250wpc and will peak at almost 400wpc @ eight ohms. Each amplifier weighs 55 pounds and has a huge power supply and four capacitors the size of soup cans.


My EP-2500 pulls even more from the wall and is on it's own breaker...


What does it say the power rating is on the back of your sub by the wall cord?


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SleeperSupra* /forum/post/16493617
> 
> 
> Yup, I have an Onkyo PHC-5 sound bar with an external sub that I use with my computer. The sub draws 64 watts from the wall, so it's probably around 50 watts max and the bar it's self has it's own amplifier and draws 75 watts from the wall, so it's about 60 watts max. The sound bar will get VERY loud and sounds clean and clear.
> 
> 
> I am sure you do know it's impossible to continuously put out more energy than you take in.
> 
> 
> Some of the power from the wall is wasted as heat; no amplifier is 100% efficient. The amp MAY be able to put out 10 - 20% more power for musical peaks but there is no way it will put out many times more than it takes in. Some really well built and expensive amplifiers can doulbe down on musical peaks, but those are usually amplifiers like Krell, Threshold, Bedini, and a few others.
> 
> 
> I have a pair of Soundcraftsmen MA5002A amplifiers in my living room that draw 9 amps or 1,080 watts from the wall and put out 250wpc and will peak at almost 400wpc @ eight ohms. Each amplifier weighs 55 pounds and has a huge power supply and four capacitors the size of soup cans.
> 
> 
> My EP-2500 pulls even more from the wall and is on it's own breaker...
> 
> 
> What does it say the power rating is on the back of your sub by the wall cord?



I'd rather not get into the technical aspect of sound systems, I take sound systems for what they are worth and said on the box, personally liking sound bars. If they say the CT500 is 400watts and if my CT100 is pretty freakin loud at 250watts, I believe the CT500 is going to be WAAAY louder than the CT100. Again, I'd rather not get into technical aspects when it comes to all sound systems because ALL manufacturers specs are flat out no where near what they advertise. While Some people take it seriously (going beyond what normal sound system users enjoy and like to dabble in deeper thoughts and tests like saying 500watts is really only 2watts, blah, blah, blah), some people enjoy that aspect that newest model being more feature filled and louder than it's prior model. With that I bid out this thread...


----------



## SleeperSupra

I am sure it will sound great regardless of the claimed power output.


----------



## DragonlordP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16493880
> 
> 
> If they say the CT500 is 400watts and if my CT100 is pretty freakin loud at 250watts, I believe the CT500 is going to be WAAAY louder than the CT100.



Actually, I think that double the wattage means +3db, which isn't "WAAAY louder". SleeperSupra does have a point, I've even seen portable hi-fis boasting "1000 WATTS!", it's ridiculous. 100 real watts should already be deafening.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16493291
> 
> 
> Wish I could bring you over to my house, I'll put on a bluray movie like Die Hard and put you in the room at the highest volume of the CT100. Not only would you be deaf, ears bleeding, but you would understand that Soundbars shouldn't be judged as little petty equipment...



We must own different CT100s.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/16503878
> 
> 
> We must own different CT100s.



It all depends on the room size (I have a small room , 10x10), equipment hooked up to it (my CT100 is mostly hooked up to my PS3), and the source material (I chucked all my DVD's for Bluray versions). The CT100 can get very loud with one or all aspects I mentioned...
_

If you don't think my CT100 can get loud, I'll happily post a pic of a recent letter (I was given today) from my Landlord saying she'll evict me because people are complaining about my apartment being TOO LOUD at times (and that's not at max volume either!)_


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16507677
> 
> 
> It all depends on the room size (I have a small room , 10x10), equipment hooked up to it (my CT100 is mostly hooked up to my PS3), and the source material (I chucked all my DVD's for Bluray versions). The CT100 can get very loud with one or all aspects I mentioned...
> _
> 
> If you don't think my CT100 can get loud, I'll happily post a pic of a recent letter (I was given today) from my Landlord saying she'll evict me because people are complaining about my apartment being TOO LOUD at times (and that's not at max volume either!)_



Room size is the key factor whether the ct100 sounds great or sucks imo. When i had mine this nice looking little sound bar was simply too underpowered to fill my 15x15 lliving room with decent sound, i do miss it at times.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16508983
> 
> 
> Room size is the key factor whether the ct100 sounds great or sucks imo. When i had mine this nice looking little sound bar was simply too underpowered to fill my 15x15 lliving room with decent sound, i do miss it at times.



Here's to crossing our fingers that the CT500 resolves that







!


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16507677
> 
> 
> It all depends on the room size (I have a small room , 10x10), equipment hooked up to it (my CT100 is mostly hooked up to my PS3), and the source material (I chucked all my DVD's for Bluray versions). The CT100 can get very loud with one or all aspects I mentioned...
> _
> 
> If you don't think my CT100 can get loud, I'll happily post a pic of a recent letter (I was given today) from my Landlord saying she'll evict me because people are complaining about my apartment being TOO LOUD at times (and that's not at max volume either!)_



12x12, standard ceiling. MAX volume, DRC disabled, triangle-menu bumped PS3 Blu-Ray audio is not enough for me and seems artificially limited.


----------



## jokerfish

The HT-CT100 was plenty loud for me. I have a room that opens up and it still sounded loud. I was worried because I just bought V for Vendetta on blu and was watching it and thought, why is it so low?


Turns out I was watching it with Dolby Digital instead of DolbyTrueHD (forgot to switch audio options Doh!) and once I made that switch (halfway through the movie!) it made a huge difference in clarity and volume.


Hopefully the CT500 would be better for people looking for more oomph.


----------



## DynamicM3

I am going to be moving to a new apt. where my couch will be directly against the wall. Therefore I think I will be parting with my S6100 as having 4 speakers in such close proximity causes you to hear only what is coming out of the closest speaker unless you are sitting directly in the center, making it unpleasant when there are multiple people on the couch.


Will a soundbar such as the CT-500 be able to simulate surround that will be enjoyable for all listeners or will I still be faced with the same problem?


Regardless, I most likely will still get the CT-500 because I also will no longer have anywhere to run the wires. If the simulated surround will not work in my situation as well, does the CT-500 have a "stereo" option (at least I will have enhanced clarity and a sub).


Thank you.


----------



## Joel802

Wow, very impressive system. I knew it would only be a matter of time before they would top the CT-100. I am going to pass on this one as I just purchased a new tv and I am buying a house. With owning a house I will now have the capability of having a true 7.1 system. The CT-100 has served its purpose and will still be used in my gaming. I think the CT-500 is a viable option for those that don't want to run cable and don't want speakers laying around. I see it has upscaling with analog sources which is a plus. Just be sure to check if the Faroudja chip set agrees with your display. I have dlp sets and Faroudja doesn't agree with them. I look forward to hearing peoples end user feedback on this new system. I have steered quite a few people to the CT-100 and if this new system holds well I will recommend it as well.

My CT-100 has served me well. Sony really nailed it with a nice compact system that has robust connections and decent sound.


Cheers,

Joel


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/16513541
> 
> 
> 12x12, standard ceiling. MAX volume, DRC disabled, triangle-menu bumped PS3 Blu-Ray audio is not enough for me and seems artificially limited.



My half-open living room is 22x12 and with the same settings as yours I cannot watch Bluray movies with volume above 30, it is getting very loud.


----------



## Swiftks

Just curious, given the choice which would you suggest, the Sony RHT-S10 soundbar or the new HT-CT500. I know the RHT-S10 wasn't really advertised a lot, but I have seen a few threads for it. I was just curious, the RHT-S10 doesn't have all the new bells and whistles that the new HT-CT 500 will have, but it does have 2 HDMI inputs (which is all I need) and a built in sub, and has 350 watts vs the 400 for the newer system. However, the one thing I do like and think would be an advantage for the bigger soundbar is that it has an optional bass output, so if I got a kick ass powered sub, I'd actually have a built in sub and an additional powered sub. So I need some input here, if I'm not to worried about the costs, which would you get? The RTH-S10 with an additional powered sub, or the new HT-CT500?


----------



## DragonlordP

I really think it's too early for comparisons, since nobody has even seen the bloody thing in real life.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/16518289
> 
> 
> I really think it's too early for comparisons, since nobody has even seen the bloody thing in real life.



Agreed, here's to hoping that it get's released to the world next month, otherwise the beginning of July is the time to judge







!

_Sadly, I won't be getting the unit right away, That month I'm moving to the other side of Texas for a Job opening. Need to save cash for the move... So no review from me (or settings), Davyo or the few other CT100 users (future CT500 owners) are the people ya'll have to turn to







!_


----------



## edgorme

Anything new on when the CT-500 comes out?


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgorme* /forum/post/16617722
> 
> 
> Anything new on when the CT-500 comes out?



Patience (muhhahaha), 3 weeks and counting to launch







!


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16617960
> 
> 
> Patience (muhhahaha), 3 weeks and counting to launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !




Ok,, Writer,,, which one of us will get the CT-500 first







,,,,,,,,,, (sorry, couldnt resist)










(EDIT TIME) Opps,, I just posted the above comment,,,, and afterwards I saw your post on the other page about moving and having to wait to get the CT-500,,, that sucks !!!!!!!!!


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR

This wait is killing me







. I sit at home with my new Pioneer 60" plasma and two cheap HTIB speakers my friend let me borrow so I at least have sound for now. I really hope it comes out July 1st but my gut feeling is that it's a placeholder date. I hope that isn't true but something tells me we won't be seeing it until late July.


----------



## edgorme

Hey guys, while we're waiting on this thing to arrive, we are moving to a home that has a cathedral ceiling, and is open to the kitchen. In other words, there really isn't a back wall that's anywhere near the furniture. Since we're renting the place we don't want to be messing with drilling and installing rear speakers, so I've been thinking that one of these systems like the CT-500 would be best. It sounds like, from reading past threads, that the CT-100 is not only much more economical than the YSP-4000 (or the Yamaha 1100, which it sounds like has about the same sound quality as the YSP-4000 for a lot less), but most of you think it either sounds better than the YSP-4000 (or about the same). Is that right?


Assuming the CT-500 is an improvement on the CT-100, will it be good in a room that doesn't really have a back wall and that has a cathedral ceiling (or a great room)? Or should I spend more for a Yamaha? Another option is to buy Kef wireless for back speakers, but I really don't want to have to mess with outlets.


One thing I liked about the YSP-4000-- I'm not sure if the Sony has it-- is the ability to press a button and have the sound relocate to where you are. It is a good feature to use at night, for example, to keep the sound level down and yet still hear the TV.


----------



## pabad

Hi guys,


I can't wait till this comes out too! Looks like the average price will be $499 from most places but a few online sites are offering it for about $100 less. If you do a search on Google Shopping for Sony HT CT500 you can see the results. Do you think it would be ok to purchase the system from the online retailers offering it for less or should I purchase it from a local retail outlet and pay full price? Would you purchase the extended warranty?


Thanks for your replies!


----------



## jibbyjeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgorme* /forum/post/16621916
> 
> 
> Hey guys, while we're waiting on this thing to arrive, we are moving to a home that has a cathedral ceiling, and is open to the kitchen. In other words, there really isn't a back wall that's anywhere near the furniture. Since we're renting the place we don't want to be messing with drilling and installing rear speakers, so I've been thinking that one of these systems like the CT-500 would be best. It sounds like, from reading past threads, that the CT-100 is not only much more economical than the YSP-4000 (or the Yamaha 1100, which it sounds like has about the same sound quality as the YSP-4000 for a lot less), but most of you think it either sounds better than the YSP-4000 (or about the same). Is that right?
> 
> 
> Assuming the CT-500 is an improvement on the CT-100, will it be good in a room that doesn't really have a back wall and that has a cathedral ceiling (or a great room)? Or should I spend more for a Yamaha? Another option is to buy Kef wireless for back speakers, but I really don't want to have to mess with outlets.
> 
> 
> One thing I liked about the YSP-4000-- I'm not sure if the Sony has it-- is the ability to press a button and have the sound relocate to where you are. It is a good feature to use at night, for example, to keep the sound level down and yet still hear the TV.




i just sold my ct-100 for a yamaha ysp 1100. there's no way the ct-100 sounds better than the ysp 1100. big difference in sound quality, surround effect, and overall volume.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jibbyjeep* /forum/post/16633403
> 
> 
> i just sold my ct-100 for a yamaha ysp 1100. there's no way the ct-100 sounds better than the ysp 1100. big difference in sound quality, surround effect, and overall volume.



This depends on what size of the room you had it setup in and how you had it set up. If the CT100 was always displaying Dolby Prologic II all the time for everything, of course the sound is going to suck! If set up properly, the CT100 can get REALLY LOUD and sound great. Mine does (and is setup properly), if you go to max volume in the room mine is set up in (10x10) you'll go deaf and probably be bleeding out your ears. I also have the CT100 hooked up to a PS3/bluray player and Blurays sound SOOOO much better than DVD's, it's like night and day. I can't even raise the volume over 30 without the neighbors complaining...

The CT500 is going to be even louder than before and give us even more options to tweak and play with!

_Note to myself and others:If I could go to these peoples houses who say the CT100 sucked and set it up the way I have mine set up, their minds would be changed no doubt about it. I have to agree a bit with jibbyjeep that the Yamaha YSP's sound pretty extraordinary but I won't budge on any of their soundbars until they at least allow LPCM above 2.0, Blurays have spoiled me







_


----------



## blue comet

i just sold my ct-100 for a yamaha ysp 1100. there's no way the ct-100 sounds better than the ysp 1100. big difference in sound quality, surround effect, and overall volume.


----------



## edgorme

1. Does the CT100 or the forthcoming CT500 have Yamaha's ability to press a button on the remote and have the sound directed to where the remote is? I like that idea for viewing later at night.


2. Has anyone heard if Yamaha is coming out with updated models? I think the YSP4000 is a few years old.


3. We live in a home where where there is no back wall in the family room. It seamlessly transitions to the kitchen and so the "back wall" is about 30' from the TV. Would the YSP4000 or the CT100/500 be preferable? It sounds like neither of these is going to be optimal in a room like this, but would one be better?


----------



## Insomniac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgorme* /forum/post/16621916
> 
> 
> Hey guys, while we're waiting on this thing to arrive, we are moving to a home that has a cathedral ceiling, and is open to the kitchen. In other words, there really isn't a back wall that's anywhere near the furniture.



I have the same "design" to my family room. Would love to know if this (or any sound bar) is effective in these types of rooms.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgorme* /forum/post/16639137
> 
> 
> 1. Does the CT100 or the forthcoming CT500 have Yamaha's ability to press a button on the remote and have the sound directed to where the remote is? I like that idea for viewing later at night.
> 
> 
> 2. Has anyone heard if Yamaha is coming out with updated models? I think the YSP4000 is a few years old.
> 
> 
> 3. We live in a home where where there is no back wall in the family room. It seamlessly transitions to the kitchen and so the "back wall" is about 30' from the TV. Would the YSP4000 or the CT100/500 be preferable? It sounds like neither of these is going to be optimal in a room like this, but would one be better?



1. The CT100 doesn't but I don't know too much about the CT500 due to it not being out yet. I love my CT100 but if your interested in that feature, go for the yamaha...

2. Wait... I could have sworn this was the CT500 thread... maybe we need to change the thread title to something else because it's getting invaded by Yamaha owners...

3. There are people in the CT100 thread who have no back wall and still really enjoy the unit. As stated in answer one, if you have the money, just go buy the Yamaha 4000, it has HDMI inputs. Man, I really thought this thread was about the CT500, maybe I'm in the wrong thread....

_On a side note: If you go for the Yamaha, don't bother with a bluray player, your not going to use it to it's full ability. Stick to a DVD player because NONE of the Yamaha YSP's can do HD Audio tracks or 5.1/7.1 LPCM. Only the CT100/CT500 can bring out the full potential of blurays and are the only soundbar that can output the HD audio tracks (via PCM). Not many prior CT100 owners have heard HD Audio tracks from it because they never owned a Bluray player, thus saying the sound sucked because they were using a DVD player, You can really hear the difference between the two players. Bluray players really make the CT100 standout/shine and it's HD Audio tracks are way louder and room filling then old audio tracks (DD 5.1, DTS). People like to argue over this fact but this time I will bow out though people, sorry._


----------



## yahoojames

Can anyone tell where the subwoofer speaker placement within the box is? I was wondering if I could lay this on it's side on a shelf inside my media console. Obviously not a good idea if it's side firing.


----------



## blue comet

On a side note: If you go for the Yamaha, don't bother with a bluray player, your not going to use it to it's full ability. Stick to a DVD player because NONE of the Yamaha YSP's can do HD Audio tracks or 5.1/7.1 LPCM. Only the CT100/CT500 can bring out the full potential of blurays and are the only soundbar that can output the HD audio tracks (via PCM). Not many prior CT100 owners have heard HD Audio tracks from it because they never owned a Bluray player, thus saying the sound sucked because they were using a DVD player, You can really hear the difference between the two players. Bluray players really make the CT100 standout/shine and it's HD Audio tracks are way louder and room filling then old audio tracks (DD 5.1, DTS). People like to argue over this fact but this time I will bow out though people, sorry.>>


All I know is that when I tested the CT100 and the Yammie.. a blue ray sounded WAY better bit streamed from the PS3 coming out of the Yammie than outputted from pcm to the CT.. more fuller, clearer and powerful sound .. plus we had handshake problems with the CT that were unimaginable with the Yammie... connections mean nothing .. sound quality does .. this time I will also bow out


----------



## imabanana

Wow, Blu-Ray doesn't support Dolby Surround?


I don't think any soundbar can use any type of surround sound to it's full ability, can it? They do their best, but they're in front of you.


----------



## jortiz82

I live in a apt. was looking for a sound system to go with my samsung 750 direct tv and ps3 system in my living room that is 20x13 rectangular shaped and my tv set up is placed in corner. i was looking into the *ct 500* and the *is 100* any opinions?


----------



## lazura

Has anyone heard if the CT500 will support headphones? A major limitation to me of the CT100 is the complete inability to utilize headphones on the unit (no audio out connections). If the CT500 has an audio out connection (and maybe even supports the Dolby Headphone spec like a lot of receivers do), this would be a sure purchase for me.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazura* /forum/post/16663022
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard if the CT500 will support headphones? A major limitation to me of the CT100 is the complete inability to utilize headphones on the unit (no audio out connections). If the CT500 has an audio out connection (and maybe even supports the Dolby Headphone spec like a lot of receivers do), this would be a sure purchase for me.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post16664104


----------



## edgorme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16642033
> 
> 
> 1. The CT100 doesn't but I don't know too much about the CT500 due to it not being out yet. I love my CT100 but if your interested in that feature, go for the yamaha...
> 
> 2. Wait... I could have sworn this was the CT500 thread... maybe we need to change the thread title to something else because it's getting invaded by Yamaha owners...
> 
> 3. There are people in the CT100 thread who have no back wall and still really enjoy the unit. As stated in answer one, if you have the money, just go buy the Yamaha 4000, it has HDMI inputs. Man, I really thought this thread was about the CT500, maybe I'm in the wrong thread....
> 
> _On a side note: If you go for the Yamaha, don't bother with a bluray player, your not going to use it to it's full ability. Stick to a DVD player because NONE of the Yamaha YSP's can do HD Audio tracks or 5.1/7.1 LPCM. Only the CT100/CT500 can bring out the full potential of blurays and are the only soundbar that can output the HD audio tracks (via PCM). Not many prior CT100 owners have heard HD Audio tracks from it because they never owned a Bluray player, thus saying the sound sucked because they were using a DVD player, You can really hear the difference between the two players. Bluray players really make the CT100 standout/shine and it's HD Audio tracks are way louder and room filling then old audio tracks (DD 5.1, DTS). People like to argue over this fact but this time I will bow out though people, sorry._



It is the CT-500 thread. I'm 90% sold on the CT-500, mainly because I don't want to spend so much for the YSP-4000 when it has the Blu Ray issue. I'd rather spend less now and wait until something worth splurging on comes out, then the CT-500 can go to the bedroom. Basically, the main thing I want is to get for now is decent surround sound without rear speakers in a family room that is open to the kitchen area. The back wall is 35' away. It was my understanding that the Yamaha NEEDS that back wall to give you anything approximating surround sound, whereas I wasn't sure about the CT-500. I knew some of you guys have used the Yamaha's and compared them closely with the CT-100, thus the questions here.


The only thing keeping the YSP-4000 in the game is the ability to localize the sound to one area, but I'm guessing it might not work without the back wall. That's probably a topic for another thread.


----------



## tuan209

A friend of mine is offering to sell me his almost new YSP-900 for 350, so I am kind of torn if I should wait for the CT-500.


I was planning to mate the YSP-900 with the PA-120. Any input guys? Should I pass on the Yamaha and wait.....


----------



## Captfluoro

Does anyone know if the CT500 can be hooked directly to the bottom of a 52" XBR6, or do I have to either put it on a table top or hang it directly on the wall under the TV? I'd love to get one of these for the TV, but I have a feeling the wife won't go for it if its sitting on the table under the TV.


----------



## jibbyjeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuan209* /forum/post/16702011
> 
> 
> A friend of mine is offering to sell me his almost new YSP-900 for 350, so I am kind of torn if I should wait for the CT-500.
> 
> 
> I was planning to mate the YSP-900 with the PA-120. Any input guys? Should I pass on the Yamaha and wait.....



i've got the same set up, but with the ysp 1100. you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jibbyjeep* /forum/post/16704276
> 
> 
> i've got the same set up, but with the ysp 1100. you won't be dissapointed.



I won't deny that the YSP's sound amazing but the CT100 sounds great as well. The CT100 thread doesn't have over 2000 posts for no apparent reason. The CT100 is loved by many and only a few (you are one of them) who had a bad experience with it due to certain reasons . The CT500 is suppose to be louder and have alot more options this time around, so I'm most definitely getting the CT500 whenever my move is over. Please... can we keep this thread from deviating from the main title.


I know you love your YSP but this thread is about the CT500. Just because you had a bad experience with the CT100 doesn't mean others have or will. My CT100 is super loud [I only watch Blurays in HD Audio Format], room filling [10x10 room], and I love it and the CT100 thread reflects that so do many others. Back on topic please, yamaha invaders are the reason I try to not stop in this thread...


----------



## irrerno

I have a SONY KDL-46XBR2 without a surround sound system. Would a bar like this or the CT100 improve my sound quality significantly? I am really curious how much better the sound quality is compared to the tv's speakers.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irrerno* /forum/post/16705929
> 
> 
> I have a SONY KDL-46XBR2 without a surround sound system. Would a bar like this or the CT100 improve my sound quality significantly? I am really curious how much better the sound quality is compared to the tv's speakers.



I'm sure your XBR's speakers sound good for tv speakers, the ct100 will only improve the sound imo. I have it in a 14x14 bedroom, and it sounds very good with dvd's or ota HD channels. I don't have a BR player in the bedroom just a standard sony dvd player, but i'm sure it sounds great with blu-rays too. You will not get true surround sound with it, what you will get is a wider louder expanded stereo soundstage. Depending on your room size, the sound it outputs ranges from good - great.


----------



## blue comet

The CT100 thread doesn't have over 2000 posts for no apparent reason>>


Hey Da .. 1000 posts are from folks who can't get it to function properly and the other 1000 are your kind and I must say, patient. replies to fix it...


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16707139
> 
> 
> The CT100 thread doesn't have over 2000 posts for no apparent reason>>
> 
> 
> Hey Da .. 1000 posts are from folks who can't get it to function properly and the other 1000 are your kind and I must say, patient. replies to fix it...



lol, I know....


----------



## Chhuong

where are the inputs for the ct500 are they on the sub like the ct100??


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16707139
> 
> 
> the ct100 thread doesn't have over 2000 posts for no apparent reason>>
> 
> 
> hey da .. 1000 posts are from folks who can't get it to function properly and the other 1000 are your kind and i must say, patient. Replies to fix it...



So true, good one! :d


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chhuong* /forum/post/16708162
> 
> 
> where are the inputs for the ct500 are they on the sub like the ct100??



Yes. All inputs are on the sub.


----------



## Milt99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16645166
> 
> 
> All I know is that when I tested the CT100 and the Yammie.. a blue ray sounded WAY better *bit streamed* from the PS3 coming out of the Yammie than outputted from pcm to the CT.. more fuller, clearer and powerful sound .. plus we had handshake problems with the CT that were unimaginable with the Yammie... connections mean nothing .. sound quality does .. this time I will also bow out



The only problem with your statement is the PS3 doesn't bitstream lossless, i.e., Hi-Def audio data.


----------



## blue comet

The only problem with your statement is the PS3 doesn't bitstream lossless, i.e., Hi-Def audio data.>>


It doesn't BUT the DTS or DD 5.1 outputted by the 1100 sounded better than the LPCM sound on the CT100.. more spacious.. perfect decoding .. clear and powerful .. the CT ain't bad . but I have a much larger room than it can handle.. Da has a 10' x 10' room and says its more than enough.. iI believe him.. for my room the 1100 is a perfect fit..


----------



## billips1002

I just wanted to mention that I ordered my CT500 from Provantage.com a few days ago for a very reasonable price (around $380 shipped). I'm anxiously awaiting its direct shipment from Sony.


My new Panasonic 54" V10 is coming this Friday and I can't wait to use it with the CT500!


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billips1002* /forum/post/16714451
> 
> 
> I just wanted to mention that I ordered my CT500 from Provantage.com a few days ago for a very reasonable price (around $380 shipped). I'm anxiously awaiting its direct shipment from Sony.
> 
> 
> My new Panasonic 54" V10 is coming this Friday and I can't wait to use it with the CT500!



Great! Give us a detailed review once you get it, you may very well be the first to own it and tell the tale







!


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billips1002* /forum/post/16714451
> 
> 
> I just wanted to mention that I ordered my CT500 from Provantage.com a few days ago for a very reasonable price (around $380 shipped). I'm anxiously awaiting its direct shipment from Sony.
> 
> 
> My new Panasonic 54" V10 is coming this Friday and I can't wait to use it with the CT500!



I saw Provantage.com had the best price on Google Shopping results including tax and shipping. I'm considering buying the CT500 from them as well. Did you or were you able to purchase the extended warranty? I know its offered directly from Sony. Not sure if its worth getting.


----------



## YOTR

It's in stock on sonystyle.com now! Woohoo! I called sonystyle to confirm and it is indeed in stock to purchase. Now I have to decide if I want to take a chance on provantage (quite a bit lower than sony's site) that doesn't have it in stock right now or just order it directly from sony. I have ordered from provantage before (about 2 years ago with no issues) but I noticed they have had quite a few average to bad experiences on reseller ratings lately. I am sure I would get it without any issues but it is strange they are that much cheaper than what other stores have it for. It would be great to save a benjamin but I think I might just order it from sonystyle







.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16715758
> 
> 
> It's in stock on sonystyle.com now! Woohoo! I called sonystyle to confirm and it is indeed in stock to purchase. Now I have to decide if I want to take a chance on provantage (quite a bit lower than sony's site) that doesn't have it in stock right now or just order it directly from sony. I have ordered from provantage before (about 2 years ago with no issues) but I noticed they have had quite a few average to bad experiences on reseller ratings lately. I am sure I would get it without any issues but it is strange they are that much cheaper than what other stores have it for. It would be great to save a benjamin but I think I might just order it from sonystyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks for the PM! Now it's time to pop the champagne! It's here people, time to celebrate! Buy them up people, we need some reviews up and a new thread a goin up







! Davyo, pull out that VISA, it's time to buy!


Surprisingly, this page allows you to ADD to CART:
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921644629897 

but the CT500 main page is still doing preorders?

_

(Hopefully I'll join you guys in a few weeks or months, my move is kinda numero uno)_


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16716000
> 
> 
> Thanks for the PM! Now it's time to pop the champagne! It's here people, time to celebrate! Buy them up people, we need some reviews up and a new thread a goin up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Davyo, pull out that VISA, it's time to buy!
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, this page allows you to ADD to CART:
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921644629897
> 
> but the CT500 main page is still doing preorders?
> 
> _
> 
> (Hopefully I'll join you guys in a few weeks or months, my move is kinda numero uno)_




No problem! I am just glad it's finally out. I am taking the plunge as we speak and ordering it







. That's strange, it shows in stock for me even on the main page.


----------



## YOTR

Well I just ordered it







. I was going to wait but realized it's the only thing I needed to complete my setup with my Pioneer 600m. Plus I am really growing tired of the two cheap HTIB speakers I was using for sound on the set..........lol. I just hope it's quite a bit better than the CT100 as I have high hopes for this model. The main issue I had with the CT100 was the volume but admit that it honestly got plenty loud for me most of the time (dialogue volume gave me issues though). I was almost ready to pull the trigger on another CT100 but realized I would be regretting not picking up this updated version.


Also, it looks like the subwoofer grill is below the display on the front now. Is that correct? If so, I guess it doesn't have one on the side like the CT100? That would be great news for me as I have a space that I could put the sub into and not have to worry about blocking the grill on either side if it does indeed have it located on the front now.


----------



## Lkr

I don't see any reason to upgrade my CT-100 to this, especially at the high price after only 6 months. Please post a detailed review though, I really don't see any benefits besides some more inputs.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16716000
> 
> 
> Thanks for the PM! Now it's time to pop the champagne! It's here people, time to celebrate! Buy them up people, we need some reviews up and a new thread a goin up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Davyo, pull out that VISA, it's time to buy!
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, this page allows you to ADD to CART:
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921644629897
> 
> but the CT500 main page is still doing preorders?
> 
> _
> 
> (Hopefully I'll join you guys in a few weeks or months, my move is kinda numero uno)_



Hey Mr Writer,,,,,, thanks much for the link.


It is ordered and paid for,,,,, website says the CT500's ship on the 26th, free ground shipping, average 5 to 7 business days to take delivery.


I almost paid for the faster delivery ($60.00 extra) but have no idea where it ships from,,, being in Vegas I have done ground shipping and have had stuff in days if it ships from So. Calif,,,,, as I recall Sony has a shipping wharehouse in LA so who knows,,,, so if it ships from LA I should have it in a few days,,,,, that would be mondo cool !!!!


Now here is my biggest fear,, I walk into a WalMart or Best Buy and see them in stock, and for a lower price, and cant buy one cuz Im waiting for mine to be shipped,, and then mine take's forever to arrive,,,, would'nt that be a ball buster,,,,,,,,, Ok, I will just have to think positive.


As far as ordering from "Provantage" that sure was tempting to say the least, but in the end I figured I would spend the extra money for the peace of mind,,,, now watch, everyone that ordered from "Provantage" at the sale price will get theirs sooner than those of us that ordered from Sony,,, would'nt that be a ball buster as well,,,,,,,, Ok,, think positve, think positive.


Speaking of thinking positive,, I am very much looking forward to hooking up the CT-500 and seeing if its all Im hoping it will be.


I must admit I do have high hopes for it and personaly feel its guna sound much better than the already impressive CT-100.


One thing I can say for sure that I'm going to like, the on-screen user menu's.


When I get it all hooked up I shall make sure and chime in with my personal thoughs and opinions of the long awaited CT-500.


Cheers

Davyo


P.S.,, Writer, dude,,,Im so bummed your not going to be able to get your's right away,,, that sucks,, you of all people should be the first one to get one,,,your the Sony soundbar guru my friend,, it just dont seem right !!!!!


Hummm,, perhaps I will write Sony a little email and tell them of your guru-ness,,,, yes, me thinks I will do that.


----------



## blue comet

Now here is my biggest fear,, I walk into a WalMart or Best Buy and see them in stock, and for a lower price, and cant buy one cuz Im waiting for mine to be shipped,, and then mine take's forever to arrive,,, >>>


Several years ago Master Replicas announced a studio version of Disney'e Nautilus from 20,000 Leagues under the Sea .. everyone ran to the website and ordered this at list price only to find out down the road that the Disney on line store was getting theirs first with the lower numbers ( this was a limited edition item ) and was discounted a good few dollars and further subject to the many Disney discount coupons that are out there..... ...


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lkr* /forum/post/16716677
> 
> 
> I don't see any reason to upgrade my CT-100 to this, especially at the high price after only 6 months. Please post a detailed review though, I really don't see any benefits besides some more inputs.




The CT100 has been out for over a year. If I had just bought the CT100 or had it for a few months, I doubt I would be upgrading. I sold mine to a coworker a couple of months ago so for me it was a no brainer. It actually does have a few things that I wanted on the old one. I like the analog to HDMI upconversion/upscaling feature. I like the fact that it has more power and the speaker seems to be a little bigger. The main issue I had with the CT100 was how quite dialogue was at times depending on what you were watching. Even with the correct settings I still played the up and down game with the volume at times. That is one issue I really hope the CT500 fixes. I never had issues with how loud the CT100 was because we have a small living room. I almost decided to re-purchase the CT100 but realized that if I was going to spend close to three benjamin's again, I might as well get the upgraded one. I will definitely post a detailed review when I get it. I am sure we will be flooded with reviews in a week or so from other users.....lol







.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16716933
> 
> 
> Hey Mr Writer,,,,,, thanks much for the link.
> 
> 
> It is ordered and paid for,,,,, website says the CT500's ship on the 26th, free ground shipping, average 5 to 7 business days to take delivery.
> 
> 
> I almost paid for the faster delivery ($60.00 extra) but have no idea where it ships from,,, being in Vegas I have done ground shipping and have had stuff in days if it ships from So. Calif,,,,, as I recall Sony has a shipping wharehouse in LA so who knows,,,, so if it ships from LA I should have it in a few days,,,,, that would be mondo cool !!!!
> 
> 
> Now here is my biggest fear,, I walk into a WalMart or Best Buy and see them in stock, and for a lower price, and cant buy one cuz Im waiting for mine to be shipped,, and then mine take's forever to arrive,,,, would'nt that be a ball buster,,,,,,,,, Ok, I will just have to think positive.
> 
> 
> As far as ordering from "Provantage" that sure was tempting to say the least, but in the end I figured I would spend the extra money for the peace of mind,,,, now watch, everyone that ordered from "Provantage" at the sale price will get theirs sooner than those of us that ordered from Sony,,, would'nt that be a ball buster as well,,,,,,,, Ok,, think positve, think positive.
> 
> 
> Speaking of thinking positive,, I am very much looking forward to hooking up the CT-500 and seeing if its all Im hoping it will be.
> 
> 
> I must admit I do have high hopes for it and personaly feel its guna sound much better than the already impressive CT-100.
> 
> 
> One thing I can say for sure that I'm going to like, the on-screen user menu's.
> 
> 
> When I get it all hooked up I shall make sure and chime in with my personal thoughs and opinions of the long awaited CT-500.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo
> 
> 
> P.S.,, Writer, dude,,,Im so bummed your not going to be able to get your's right away,,, that sucks,, you of all people should be the first one to get one,,,your the Sony soundbar guru my friend,, it just dont seem right !!!!!
> 
> 
> Hummm,, perhaps I will write Sony a little email and tell them of your guru-ness,,,, yes, me thinks I will do that.





I was most bummed about having to pay tax on sony's site.....lol. Anyway I highly doubt you will see it in any store before you receive it from Sony. I remember that BB took forever to get the CT100 in stock in my area. Walmart even had it in stock before BB. I to was temped to order for provantage but to many negative reviews really swayed me. Plus I found out that you aren't guaranteed that price on their site. That's just a estimate and they can choose to raise it if they want depending on the MSRP of an item when it is released. Even if you preordered, your price is not guaranteed which to me is crazy. I saw the info on a couple of forums so I called them up last night and sure enough a customer service rep and manager at provantage stated the same. I am not saying they aren't a good place to order from but I don't want to worry about a price hike and the fact that their review scores lately have been average to really bad. I am sure there will be some deals on the CT500 but look at the CT100 a year later. It is still selling close to the retail price from a year ago. Yes you can sometimes score one for a cheaper price but not by much ($50-$60 less than retail).


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16717588
> 
> 
> I was most bummed about having to pay tax on sony's site.....lol. Anyway I highly doubt you will see it in any store before you receive it from Sony. I remember that BB took forever to get the CT100 in stock in my area. Walmart even had it in stock before BB. I to was temped to order for provantage but to many negative reviews really swayed me. Plus I found out that you aren't guaranteed that price on their site. That's just a estimate and they can choose to raise it if they want depending on the MSRP of an item when it is released. Even if you preordered, your price is not guaranteed which to me is crazy. I saw the info on a couple of forums so I called them up last night and sure enough a customer service rep and manager at provantage stated the same. I am not saying they aren't a good place to order from but I don't want to worry about a price hike and the fact that their review scores lately have been average to really bad. I am sure there will be some deals on the CT500 but look at the CT100 a year later. It is still selling close to the retail price from a year ago. Yes you can sometimes score one for a cheaper price but not by much ($50-$60 less than retail).



Just found it on Amazon for $454.94


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pabad* /forum/post/16717849
> 
> 
> Just found it on Amazon for $454.94


 http://www.amazon.com/Sony-HTCT500-S...5940089&sr=8-2


----------



## coolowl

I'm one who is really looking forward to reading some reviews by you folks. I just bought a Sony V5100 TV a month ago and love it. The sound is good but I'm wondering if this CT 500 will be that much of an improvement.


I'd like a real surround sound system but don't relish the idea of spending at least a thousand dollars or more. In fact, I just don't think it's worth it. I'm hoping this sound bar product is going to suit my needs.


Thanks in advance to those who write some reviews.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pabad* /forum/post/16717875
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-HTCT500-S...5940089&sr=8-2




That's why I could never find it on Amazon! They have the model number listed differently than most sites. That's a good deal but it's not in stock yet. That is also about the price I would assume most people would pay if they got a deal on it. I don't see it dipping below that mark by much from a reputable site (unless you want to take a chance with provantage). Still that would of saved me some cash if it had been in stock. Amazon usually gets stock in within a week or two of release so they are a safe bet (I got my CT100 from them).


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/16718160
> 
> 
> I'm one who is really looking forward to reading some reviews by you folks. I just bought a Sony V5100 TV a month ago and love it. The sound is good but I'm wondering if this CT 500 will be that much of an improvement.
> 
> 
> I'd like a real surround sound system but don't relish the idea of spending at least a thousand dollars or more. In fact, I just don't think it's worth it. I'm hoping this sound bar product is going to suit my needs.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance to those who write some reviews.



I will definitely post my impressions when I get it. Honestly though even the CT100 is a huge improvement over tv sound. I think you would be happy with either one.


----------



## lazura

I pre-ordered mine from ProVantage a few weeks ago. They sent me an email saying it was 'sent to our warehouse partners', whatever that means. You can't beat their three-hundred-eight-two dollars price shipped! The reason I chose the CT500 over the CT100 was actually because of the included radio (tuner). Now I can use the CT500 as a complete receiver and speaker package in my den/office. I'll post my experience if ProVantage ever actually ships my unit.


----------



## YOTR

When I ordered last night on Sonystyle the estimated ship date was today. Well now I looked at my order and it states the estimated ship date is July 1st! It still states it is in stock on their site and that it will ship tomorrow if you order it today plus I confirmed they have them when I called. I really hope it's a estimate and that it ships quicker than that! I am going to give Sony a call and see what's up.



UPDATE: I called Sonystyle and spoke to a customer service rep. He stated to give it another day and that it should update with a newer date as he also confirmed that they definitely have them in stock now. He thought the date was weird and thinks that it is showing the July 1st date to reflect the old release date when you could preorder it. I really hope I don't have to wait until next week for it to at least ship. Plus it's kind of misleading to have a ship date when you order only to have it change to a week later after the fact.


----------



## davyo

So I sent Sony an email asking about the promised 6/26 shipping date and my reply back was my order is "Processing",,, the email also said the 6/26 shipping date was an "estimated" shipping date,,,, thats funny, the FIRST time the "estimated" word was used was only in that reply email after it did not ship.


Sony did not say "estimated" shipping date when I ordered the CT-500.




Cheers

Davyo


----------



## coolowl

Sounds like they really aren't quite ready to move out, doesn't it?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/16727835
> 
> 
> Sounds like they really aren't quite ready to move out, doesn't it?



Yea, it is kinda odd,, they list it as being IN-STOCK and give a specific shipping date, then after you order it they cant ship it.


Makes me wonder if the folks that order it are going to be the Sony beta testers.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## davyo

My email from Sony

_Dear Davyo,


The Estimated Ship Date is the date that we expect to be able to place your item with a carrier for delivery. Please note that this Estimated Ship Date may or may not be the actual date that the product will be placed with a carrier for delivery.


Your order is currently in the final stages of the shipping process, and it is possible that it could be picked up by a carrier this evening. Please check your Order Status page tomorrow for any updates.


We apologize for the confusion with the web site.


Please let me know if you have any further questions.


Thank you for choosing Sony Style!

Nicole M

Sony Direct Customer Care
www.sonystyle.com_


Yea, I guess the confusion with the website was the fact that Sony did not say "estimated" shipping date and the fact that they gave a specific shipping date of the 26th and listed it as IN-STOCK.


I checked again today, my ordered, paid for, spose to ship on the 26th, in-stock CT-500 is still "processing"


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## peashooter

Hi folks,


My first post here. I just want to confirmed that Sony Style is shipping this out. I just got mine today. Didn't expect to get it until next week but surprisingly the FedEx man show up at the front door today. I'll get it hook up later today and I'll be glad to answer any questions here.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16731916
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> My first post here. I just want to confirmed that Sony Style is shipping this out. I just got mine today. Didn't expect to get it until next week but surprisingly the FedEx man show up at the front door today. I'll get it hook up later today and I'll be glad to answer any questions here.



Review, Review, Review... and maybe some pics







!


Oh crap, I just realizd something. We may need to make a new thread







!

How about you start it peashooter







! It can be called *Sony CT-500 Info, Reviews, Etc.*


----------



## Lkr

da1writer, when you get yours, I look forward to see if you honestly find it much better than the CT-100, which still works great for me.


----------



## peashooter

Here are some photos.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/ 


(Copy and paste the URL to your browser as I'm not allowed to post URL yet)


I haven't had time to play with it too much but my first impression is that the sound is crisp, clear, and loud. I'll try to write more when I come back from a family dinner.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16731916
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> My first post here. I just want to confirmed that Sony Style is shipping this out. I just got mine today. Didn't expect to get it until next week but surprisingly the FedEx man show up at the front door today. I'll get it hook up later today and I'll be glad to answer any questions here.




Please do!


----------



## YOTR

Woohoo! I just got my shipping notice from sonystyle. I should have it Tuesday which is honestly about when I expected to get it even when it was supposed to ship last Thursday. I will post impressions once it arrives. It's going to feel good to finally have proper sound with my new 60" Kuro







.


----------



## puckfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16732384
> 
> 
> Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> " http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/ "
> 
> 
> (Copy and paste the URL to your browser as I'm not allow to poster URL yet)
> 
> 
> I'm haven't had time to play with it too much but my first impression is that the sound is crisp and loud. I'll try to write more when I come back from a family dinner.



Great pics!


What size TV is that?


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16732384
> 
> 
> Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> " http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/ "
> 
> 
> (Copy and paste the URL to your browser as I'm not allow to poster URL yet)
> 
> 
> I'm haven't had time to play with it too much but my first impression is that the sound is crisp and loud. I'll try to write more when I come back from a family dinner.




Thanks peashooter! That really helps me as it confirms that the subwoofer is on the front so you can effectively place it anywhere now. That will benefit me greatly as I am trying to conceal it from my 1 1/2 year old







. I really like the look of the subwoofer and the speaker itself. Please post impressions later. Thanks again!


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16732384
> 
> 
> Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> " http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/ "
> 
> 
> (Copy and paste the URL to your browser as I'm not allow to poster URL yet)
> 
> 
> I'm haven't had time to play with it too much but my first impression is that the sound is crisp and loud. I'll try to write more when I come back from a family dinner.



Thanks for the pics!

My guess was right that it looks like there is TWO Center speakers this time around to widen the surround field.

It also looks like they ditched the PC-Serial cable that was part of the CT100 soundbar. Unless someone can prove me wrong but it looks like the only way you can lengthen the cables is by unwraping that twisty tie... there is no available extension cord that would work with the cables (CT100 just needed a PC-Serial cable.)

I do like the smaller footprint of the Sub ^ ^!


@Lkr: Thanks, I'll write a large review too with a settings post like the CT100







!


----------



## peashooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *puckfreak* /forum/post/16732446
> 
> 
> Great pics!
> 
> 
> What size TV is that?



That's a Sharp 52" LCD.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16732595
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> My guess was right that it looks like there is TWO Center speakers this time around to widen the surround field.
> 
> It also looks like they ditched the PC-Serial cable that was part of the CT100 soundbar. Unless someone can prove me wrong but it looks like the only way you can lengthen the cables is by unwraping that twisty tie... there is no available extension cord that would work with the cables (CT100 just needed a PC-Serial cable.)
> 
> I do like the smaller footprint of the Sub ^ ^!
> 
> 
> @Lkr: Thanks, I'll write a large review too with a settings post like the CT100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



You can extend or shorten the cable by using speaker cords. The supplied connectors can be reused.


----------



## davyo

Congrads "peashooter",, looks like your the first one to get the CT-500 !!!!


Myself, "da1writer" and many other's here are very envious,,, we shall be robbing your house later tonight.


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the CT-500.


Cheers

Davyo


(Mine shipped today, I should have it Monday or Tues,,,, me hopes.)


----------



## jokerfish

Whoa....cant wait til you guys get in on the dirt on this bad boy. Really would like to see if they improved the surround field, especially on the weaker DVD sounds that the 100 was producing.


----------



## peashooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16733096
> 
> 
> Congrads "peashooter",, looks like your the first one to get the CT-500 !!!!
> 
> 
> Myself, "da1writer" and many other's here are very envious,,, we shall be robbing your house later tonight.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the CT-500.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo
> 
> 
> (Mine shipped today, I should have it Monday or Tues,,,, me hopes.)





Thanks for the kind words but since I'm a newbie at this stuff, I'm going to pass on the review of this product to someone else with more experience. I'll try to answer any questions anyone might have though.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16733711
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words but since I'm a newbie at this stuff, I'm going to pass on the review of this product to someone else with more experience. I'll try to answer any questions anyone might have though.



We were all newbie's at one time, and being a newbie does not mean your opinions do not matter as much as someone with more experience.


As a matter of fact some folks with more experience will nit-pick the hell out of a system and be over critical of something they are posting opinions about.


Its always welcome to hear the opinions of newbie's and non-newbies.


So since your the first one to get the CT-500 the entire weight of the AVS forum now rest on your shoulders,,,, (had to throw that in










Any opinons or thoughts you care to share are very welcome.


Also, as "da1writer" suggested you should start the offical "Sony CT-500 owners thread" since your the first to get it you have earned that right.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16733744
> 
> 
> We were all newbie's at one time, and being a newbie does not mean your opinions do not matter as much as someone with more experience.
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact some folks with more experience will nit-pick the hell out of a system and be over critical of something they are posting opinions about.
> 
> 
> Its always welcome to hear the opinions of newbie's and non-newbies.
> 
> 
> So since your the first one to get the CT-500 the entire weight of the AVS forum now rest on your shoulders,,,, (had to throw that in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinons or thoughts you care to share are very welcome.
> 
> 
> Also, as "da1writer" suggested you should start the offical "Sony CT-500 owners thread" since your the first to get it you have earned that right.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Agreed, I was a noob with the CT100 when I came on this forum, I was actually looking for help. Turns out, I learned so much about the CT100 that I became the one giving out advice







! Noob one day, expert the next, you can be the same way. Just give it a try and start a new *Sony CT-500 Owners* thread. Just post your pics and your opinion so far on the unit with multiple sources (DVD, PS3, Cable, etc.) and how you feel about the sound/surround. It get's pretty easy once you get the hang of it







! You've earned the right of starting that thread because you are the first one who has one







!


----------



## davyo

Hello "peashooter" I guess we should have explained that as the first one to get the CT-500 you now have duties and responsabilities, and those are to report back to us ASAP with opinions and such, and not leave us hanging.


Hello "peashooter",,,, dont disapear on us now.


Remember the weight of the entire AVS forum now rest on your shoulders !!!!


Hello ???????



Cheers

Davyo


----------



## gigaguy

wow, nice pix, have fun.

but I'm really not! liking the wire coming out the side of the soundbar instead of the middle of the back...


The whole point of soundbars is inobtrusive and clean, and now there is a large visible wire you can't hide on the top of your av cabinet.

what am I missing here???


----------



## AUGYZ

How compatible would my Samsung LN 52B750 be with the CT 500? I really want it!!! THANKS


----------



## gelocks

Guys, I think you scared him away!!!! hehehehehe









Still enjoying my CT-100 (when using the PS3...) but I would love to hear more about the 500 also!


----------



## tjtripp

I am also planning on getting the ct-500. I almost bit the bullet and got the 100, but noticed this was coming out. I also agree with one of the above posters and am a bit disappointed that the wire comes out the side. It's not a deal breaker but I do think it would look cleaner if the wire came out the back. Looking forward to hearing some reviews. Thanks guys!


----------



## jortiz82

the ct-500 dose not have the wire coming out the side thats bull.... if you take another look at the photos you'll see that there's one photo with the connection to the bar right smack in the middle of the bar. so don't hit the big red button just yet.


----------



## peashooter

My Setup:


Room size is 12'x20' with no back wall and it opens up to the kitchen. Plaster wall and ceiling with tile floor.


PS3 --(HDMI)--> CT500 --(HDMI)--> 52" LCD TV (All settings are at their default)



AC3 Test: Dido Live at Brixton Academy with AC3 Audio


Music reproduction is excellent. I can hear instruments that I couldn't hear from the TV's speakers. Vocals were crisp and clear even at higher volume. There's noway any built in TV speakers can sound this good.



DTS Test: Predator with DTS Audio 5.1


Somewhat disappointed here. I have to constantly up the volume just to hear the voice and lower it when the bullets are flying. Other than the voice issue everything else sounded loud and clear. I played with the various sound field settings and the only one that seems to make a big difference is "NEWS". Changing the sound field to "NEWS" improved the dialog volume considerably but makes the movie sounded like the evening news.



TruHD Test: Casino Royal with TruHD Audio 5.1


Results were similar to the DTS test.




For those who are wondering about the surround effects. It was very weak, almost non-existing. Hopefully, some tweaking will improve this.



In short, is it worth the $500 price tag? I don't think so. It has many features that I don't really need or use. I probably would have been just as happy with a CT100.


----------



## peashooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjtripp* /forum/post/16737561
> 
> 
> I am also planning on getting the ct-500. I almost bit the bullet and got the 100, but noticed this was coming out. I also agree with one of the above posters and am a bit disappointed that the wire comes out the side. It's not a deal breaker but I do think it would look cleaner if the wire came out the back. Looking forward to hearing some reviews. Thanks guys!



The wires does not come out from the side of the sound bar. The connectors are located in the middle of the sound bar. All the connections for the sub are in the back of the unit. Take a look at the photos.


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16737669
> 
> 
> In short, is it worth the $500 price tag? I don't think so. It has many features that I don't really need or use. I probably would have been just as happy with a CT100.



Hmmm,

So may be it's too early to retire CT100







. It will be interesting to see a review from someone who got both CT100 and CT500 side by side.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16737669
> 
> 
> My Setup:
> 
> 
> Room size is 12'x20' with no back wall and it opens up to the kitchen. Plaster wall and ceiling with tile floor.
> 
> 
> PS3 --(HDMI)--> CT500 --(HDMI)--> 52" LCD TV (All settings are at their default)
> 
> 
> 
> AC3 Test: Dido Live at Brixton Academy with AC3 Audio
> 
> 
> Music reproduction is excellent. I can hear instruments that I couldn't hear from the TV's speakers. Vocals were crisp and clear even at higher volume. There's noway any built in TV speakers can sound this good.
> 
> 
> 
> DTS Test: Predator with DTS Audio 5.1
> 
> 
> Somewhat disappointed here. I have to constantly up the volume just to hear the voice and lower it when the bullets are flying. Other than the voice issue everything else sounded loud and clear. I played with the various sound field settings and the only one that seems to make a big difference is "NEWS". Changing the sound field to "NEWS" improved the dialog volume considerably but makes the movie sounded like the evening news.
> 
> 
> 
> TruHD Test: Casino Royal with TruHD Audio 5.1
> 
> 
> Results were similar to the DTS test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are wondering about the surround effects. It was very weak, almost non-existing. Hopefully, some tweaking will improve this.
> 
> 
> 
> In short, is it worth the $500 price tag? I don't think so. It has many features that I don't really need or use. I probably would have been just as happy with a CT100.





Well I admit I am kind of disappointed to hear that the voice issue might still not be resolved. That was my one and only complaint about the CT100. The voice dialogue was never loud enough and I definitely had to increase/descrease the volume quite a bit during movies. Hopefully this can be fixed with settings as this would be a big issue to me. I was able to configure the CT100 to sound better but I definitely had issues even after that. It wasn't a dealbreaker as many home theater systems have this issue with voice dialogue but I was hoping it would have been improved.


Oh well, I will try it out tomorrow and hope for the best. If it still does have this issue and there isn't much difference sound/power wise compared to the CT100, I will think about returning it. I definitely couldn't justify the extra money for just upconversion and a couple more options. Again though, I am still hoping it is a jump from the CT100 regardless (and holding judgement until I can fully test it). Plus I don't want to send it back and have to pay return shipping to Sony







.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edik* /forum/post/16738518
> 
> 
> Hmmm,
> 
> So may be it's too early to retire CT100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It will be interesting to see a review from someone who got both CT100 and CT500 side by side.



That's what I was thinking. I sold mine over 2 months ago so I might be in a market for a new one if the CT500 doesn't impress.


----------



## davyo

I should have mine today or Tues, or Wen at the latest.


Hopefully "peashooter" just needs to tweek his more to like it.


It took a bit of tweeking to get my CT-100 dialed in to were I was happy with it.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## da1writer

Few tips for ya peashooter.


Level Mode: On the CT500 remote, there should be a button called LEVEL MODE, have you played around with this yet? Upping the Center by +1, etc. might help with dialogue.


TruHD Test: Are you sure you were listening to TruHD? Use my settings in the link in my sig below. Only certain settings should be used to achieve better audio when it comes to certain media (DVD needs certain settings and Blurays need certain settings - along with games). Also, some Bluray movies will still default to DD 5.1 or DTS despite your settings due to most people in the world are still not using PCM/HD Audio systems. The Harry Potter Bluray movies are a good example, it defaults to DD 5.1/DTS, not PCM/HD Audio. The only way I was able to get my PCM/HD Audio working on the Harry Potter movies was by pressing Triangle and pressing Audio (note symbol) once and then it was the right audio. You can find out what audio a DVD or Bluray is producing while watching the movie by pressing select (PS3 users, sorry everyone else).


Placement: Depending on where you place it will determine how well your surround will be. What determines this a bit is if the soundbar is at "ear level". If the soundbar is below hitting you at the knees or waist, you won't be able to hear surround at all. My TV stand goes below my knees and I was in the somewhat same boat as I couldn't hear the surround that well. When I placed the soundbar on top of my TV (Trust me the soundbar isn't heavy enough to crush it), it made the world of a difference. With the soundbar now at my "ear level" the sound AND surround was more pronounced and alot better.


DVD's: Some people don't know this but some studios who make DVD's sometimes do a horrible job when it comes to re-recording the audio. Take Terminator for example, was originally a Mono sound movie but was upmixed to stereo on DVD- sound was so horrible, MAX volume was almost not enough until I turned DRC to Standard on the CT100 (which I advise doing). So be ready to have OLD DVD's (Time frame= VHS and DVD were coexisting at the time) maybe not sounding very well. The newer DVD's (VHS doesn't exist anymore) are alot better in my opinion.


Dolby digital vs DTS: Despite what people tell you, I found DTS to sound like crap compared to Dolby Digital (exception goes to the HD Audio track versions). DTS has no environmental effects and the surround is subdued, higher quality sound doesn't equal better sound. Dolby Digital is so much better, you can hear the difference. Going into your DVD Audio/language/Setup Menu (or game setting like Uncharted), you can choose which audio you want. Be sure Dolby Digital is the only box checked on your PS3 Audio settings and is set to Bitstream via Video Settings on PS3. Blurays require to be in LPCM via Video Settings, Games and DVD's need to be Bitstream.


Hopefully these tips will give you a better second round







!


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16738667
> 
> 
> I should have mine today or Tues, or Wen at the latest.
> 
> 
> Hopefully "peashooter" just needs to tweek his more to like it.
> 
> 
> It took a bit of tweeking to get my CT-100 dialed in to were I was happy with it.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo




That's what I am also hoping. Once the CT100 was configured, it was a very impressive system especially for the price.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16738750
> 
> 
> Few tips for ya peashooter.
> 
> 
> Level Mode: On the CT500 remote, there should be a button called LEVEL MODE, have you played around with this yet? Upping the Center by +1, etc. might help with dialogue.
> 
> 
> TruHD Test: Are you sure you were listening to TruHD? Use my settings in the link in my sig below. Only certain settings should be used to achieve better audio when it comes to certain media (DVD needs certain settings and Blurays need certain settings - along with games). Also, some Bluray movies will still default to DD 5.1 or DTS despite your settings due to most people in the world are still not using PCM/HD Audio systems. The Harry Potter Bluray movies are a good example, it defaults to DD 5.1/DTS, not PCM/HD Audio. The only way I was able to get my PCM/HD Audio working on the Harry Potter movies was by pressing Triangle and pressing Audio (note symbol) once and then it was the right audio. You can find out what audio a DVD or Bluray is producing while watching the movie by pressing select (PS3 users, sorry everyone else).
> 
> 
> Placement: Depending on where you place it will determine how well your surround will be. What determines this a bit is if the soundbar is at "ear level". If the soundbar is below hitting you at the knees or waist, you won't be able to hear surround at all. My TV stand goes below my knees and I was in the somewhat same boat as I couldn't hear the surround that well. When I placed the soundbar on top of my TV (Trust me the soundbar isn't heavy enough to crush it), it made the world of a difference. With the soundbar now at my "ear level" the sound AND surround was more pronounced and alot better.
> 
> 
> DVD's: Some people don't know this but some studios who make DVD's sometimes do a horrible job when it comes to re-recording the audio. Take Terminator for example, was originally a Mono sound movie but was upmixed to stereo on DVD- sound was so horrible, MAX volume was almost not enough until I turned DRC to Standard on the CT100 (which I advise doing). So be ready to have OLD DVD's (Time frame= VHS and DVD were coexisting at the time) maybe not sounding very well. The newer DVD's (VHS doesn't exist anymore) are alot better in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Dolby digital vs DTS: Despite what people tell you, I found DTS to sound like crap compared to Dolby Digital (exception goes to the HD Audio track versions). DTS has no environmental effects and the surround is subdued, higher quality sound doesn't equal better sound. Dolby Digital is so much better, you can hear the difference. Going into your DVD Audio/language/Setup Menu (or game setting like Uncharted), you can choose which audio you want. Be sure Dolby Digital is the only box checked on your PS3 Audio settings and is set to Bitstream via Video Settings on PS3. Blurays require to be in LPCM via Video Settings, Games and DVD's need to be Bitstream.
> 
> 
> Hopefully these tips will give you a better second round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !





Great advice da1writer! I am hoping he just hasn't set the level mode like you suggested. That would explain the issue he is having. For me the CT100 was always a 3.1 system. I know what sony claims but the surround sound effect is minimal at best (at least from what I have noticed). I admit I haven't tried putting it on top of my tv as the speaker is normally sitting on my tv stand. The stand is not quite ear level, maybe a few inches below though. Regardless it still produced amazing sound that was very wide to me and immersive. I just read up on the manual online and it sounds like the settings are the same compared to the CT100 so hopefully peashooter will report back today with his findings. I need to order some new HDMI cables for placement (very happy about being able to place it on the left or right side of my stand now with the sub located in the front) but may hold off a day or two to make sure I am happy with the CT500.


----------



## tjtripp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16737685
> 
> 
> The wires does not come out from the side of the sound bar. The connectors are located in the middle of the sound bar. All the connections for the sub are in the back of the unit. Take a look at the photos.



I did notice that after I posted. This is great news.


----------



## davyo

So I got a shipping notice from Sony on Friday thats says CT-500 shipped but also says "Initiated".

I checked my order status today and it still list my order as "Initiated" with no other info on the FedEX website.

Does not even show it as being picked up yet.


Just wondering what the order status was for anyone else here ?


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16741354
> 
> 
> So I got a shipping notice from Sony on Friday thats says CT-500 shipped but also says "Initiated".
> 
> I checked my order status today and it still list my order as "Initiated" with no other info on the FedEX website.
> 
> Does not even show it as being picked up yet.
> 
> 
> Just wondering what the order status was for anyone else here ?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



...in the Back of my mind in my "Want" list







!


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16741354
> 
> 
> So I got a shipping notice from Sony on Friday thats says CT-500 shipped but also says "Initiated".
> 
> I checked my order status today and it still list my order as "Initiated" with no other info on the FedEX website.
> 
> Does not even show it as being picked up yet.
> 
> 
> Just wondering what the order status was for anyone else here ?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo




My order states "completed" and is scheduled to be here tomorrow. Did you receive a tracking number? I know when I look on the fedex site it shows that the info was sent to FedEx from Sony last Thursday when my order was supposed to ship. It seems like sony's website doesn't update for a few days after you order so I think my order was actually picked up on Thursday. I guess I will find out tomorrow if it arrives.



Now I see what you are talking about with the initiated comment. Mine says the same thing so I assume they just sent the label to FedEx and scheduled a pickup. Who knows if it actually shipped though. If it doesn't come in the next day or two, I am really going to be angry with sonystyle. Let me know if you noticed any updates and I will do the same.


----------



## peashooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16738750
> 
> 
> Few tips for ya peashooter.
> 
> 
> Level Mode: On the CT500 remote, there should be a button called LEVEL MODE, have you played around with this yet? Upping the Center by +1, etc. might help with dialogue.




Thanks for the tips "da1writer". The CT500 remote is almost useless to me. I use like 3 functions on this remote. The volume, GUI menu, and Sound Field. There's no LEVEL MODE button. Most of these sound functions are in the GUI. Anyway, I'll give your suggestion a try.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16738750
> 
> 
> TruHD Test: Are you sure you were listening to TruHD?



I'm pretty sure it was TruHD but I'll double check anyway.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16738750
> 
> 
> MAX volume was almost not enough until I turned DRC to Standard on the CT100 (which I advise doing)



I'm not sure about this DRC setting. The PS3 has it and the CT500 has it. Do I turn it on only in the CT500 or both the CT500 and PS3 or just in the PS3?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16738750
> 
> 
> When I placed the soundbar on top of my TV (Trust me the soundbar isn't heavy enough to crush it), it made the world of a difference.



Since I can't raise the bar above the TV, I'll just lower myself onto the floor and see how that goes.




Update:


After making the adjustments recommended by "da1writer", I was able to increase the dialog volume but it was just not enough. I still find myself constantly adjusting the volume during the movie. On the other hand, TruHD did sound better then DTS this time around. It was louder and clearer, like there was more fidelity in the sound. I played with the various sound bar positions and still did not notice any improvement in the surround effects. I'm thinking maybe it's the way the room is configured. So as it stand, the sound coming out of these speakers are terrific but definitely not worth the $500 price tag.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16742465
> 
> 
> My order states "completed" and is scheduled to be here tomorrow. Did you receive a tracking number? I know when I look on the fedex site it shows that the info was sent to FedEx from Sony last Thursday when my order was supposed to ship. It seems like sony's website doesn't update for a few days after you order so I think my order was actually picked up on Thursday. I guess I will find out tomorrow if it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see what you are talking about with the initiated comment. Mine says the same thing so I assume they just sent the label to FedEx and scheduled a pickup. Who knows if it actually shipped though. If it doesn't come in the next day or two, I am really going to be angry with sonystyle. Let me know if you noticed any updates and I will do the same.



My order says "completed" as well, but does not list a scheduled delivery date.


I re-checked the Sony and FedEx websites when I got home this evening and it still just shows as "Initiated",, going by those websites and the lack of any info that leads me to belive that the CT-500 has not even been picked up yet by FedEx from Sony.

Me thinks Sony is stalling and that the "in-stock" status Sony listed might not be %100 true.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## blue comet

I re-checked the Sony and FedEx websites when I got home this evening and it still just shows as "Initiated",, going by those websites and the lack of any info that leads me to belive that the CT-500 has not even been picked up yet by FedEx from Sony.>>


We had similar on an item my wife ordered.. Before it even hit Fedex's website it was at my door .. you mau want to leave a note on your door as they likely won't deliver without a signature


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16743416
> 
> 
> My order says "completed" as well, but does not list a scheduled delivery date.
> 
> 
> I re-checked the Sony and FedEx websites when I got home this evening and it still just shows as "Initiated",, going by those websites and the lack of any info that leads me to belive that the CT-500 has not even been picked up yet by FedEx from Sony.
> 
> Me thinks Sony is stalling and that the "in-stock" status Sony listed might not be %100 true.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Davyo,


I got an update late last night before I went to bed. My tracking number now states "in transit" and has a delivery date of July 2. It kind of makes me angry and honestly I am tempted to call Sony back for a credit or discount (that is what the customer service rep stated she was looking into as she also felt it should of shipped out last week). Oh well, at least I have a concrete date now. I would check again as I bet your tracking number states the same thing now. I am with you though, I honestly think it shipped out Saturday which is kind of ridiculous. Had it shipped out last week when I ordered it, I would of received it today at the latest.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16744522
> 
> 
> I re-checked the Sony and FedEx websites when I got home this evening and it still just shows as "Initiated",, going by those websites and the lack of any info that leads me to belive that the CT-500 has not even been picked up yet by FedEx from Sony.>>
> 
> 
> We had similar on an item my wife ordered.. Before it even hit Fedex's website it was at my door .. you mau want to leave a note on your door as they likely won't deliver without a signature



Thanks for that info. That definitely explains it. At least I will be getting it this week.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16743399
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips "da1writer". The CT500 remote is almost useless to me. I use like 3 functions on this remote. The volume, GUI menu, and Sound Field. There's no LEVEL MODE button. Most of these sound functions are in the GUI. Anyway, I'll give your suggestion a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was TruHD but I'll double check anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about this DRC setting. The PS3 has it and the CT500 has it. Do I turn it on only in the CT500 or both the CT500 and PS3 or just in the PS3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I can't raise the bar above the TV, I'll just lower myself onto the floor and see how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> 
> After making the adjustments recommended by "da1writer", I was able to increase the dialog volume but it was just not enough. I still find myself constantly adjusting the volume during the movie. On the other hand, TruHD did sound better then DTS this time around. It was louder and clearer, like there was more fidelity in the sound. I played with the various sound bar positions and still did not notice any improvement in the surround effects. I'm thinking maybe it's the way the room is configured. So as it stand, the sound coming out of these speakers are terrific but definitely not worth the $500 price tag.




That definitely worries me. The dialogue issue isn't a deal breaker for me but if it doesn't have a wider or louder sound field compared to the CT100, I will be returning it and going back to the old one. It's always hard to repeat success especially with electronics equipment. Sometimes things are changed that are not for the better. I worry sony noticed that the CT100 was basically a steal at the price it sold for (look at the sales let alone the huge thread there) and I are thinking they can release a new version with minor updates for a couple benjamin's more. I really hope that's not the case though. I guess I will see on Thursday.


----------



## coolowl

Is the "low voice" an issue on the CT 100? I've only listened to one home surround sound system and had the same kind of difficulty hearing what the people were saying. The whole surround sound experience was nice but if you can't easily hear what the people are saying it's not for me.


----------



## DragonlordP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16744535
> 
> 
> she also felt it should of shipped out last week



Off topic, but I can't help but ask: why do americans write "should of" instead of "should have"? I've seen it countless times, it's wrong, isn't it?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16744535
> 
> 
> Davyo,
> 
> 
> I got an update late last night before I went to bed. My tracking number now states "in transit" and has a delivery date of July 2. It kind of makes me angry and honestly I am tempted to call Sony back for a credit or discount (that is what the customer service rep stated she was looking into as she also felt it should of shipped out last week). Oh well, at least I have a concrete date now. I would check again as I bet your tracking number states the same thing now. I am with you though, I honestly think it shipped out Saturday which is kind of ridiculous. Had it shipped out last week when I ordered it, I would of received it today at the latest.



I just re-checked my shipping info (on the FedEx site), it has been up-dated, says it shipped on the 29th and delivery date is today the 30th.

So I should have it this afternoon.


I will post back when I get home from work-o-rama and update as to if I indeed recived the CT-500.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/16744866
> 
> 
> Off topic, but I can't help but ask: why do americans write "should of" instead of "should have"? I've seen it countless times, it's wrong, isn't it?





Yes it is. I rarely proof read my posts so I am sure I have many more instances where I did this







.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16744951
> 
> 
> I just re-checked my shipping info (on the FedEx site), it has been up-dated, says it shipped on the 29th and delivery date is today the 30th.
> 
> So I should have it this afternoon.
> 
> 
> I will post back when I get home from work-o-rama and update as to if I indeed recived the CT-500.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo




Good news Davyo! Mine said the same thing last night until it was updated again with the new date of July 2nd instead of today. Perhaps you are getting it quicker because you are closer to their shipping facility? That is an amazing turn around time if you do get it today (considering it shipped on the 29th). I live in Texas so that might be why. Please report back if you get it as I am on the fence about keeping it or not when it arrives. The impressions haven't been to positive so far so more users opinions would definitely help.


----------



## pjflaherty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16732954
> 
> 
> You can extend or shorten the cable by using speaker cords. The supplied connectors can be reused.




Does that apply to the remote connector as well? I've had Sony speaker systems in the past with these speaker connectors. They easily come off and are reattached, but that remote connector looks permanent.


I guess i could always splice a section into the middle of the cord


----------



## davyo

Good news,, got the CT-500 today.


Even though I have not got it hooked up yet and its still in the box, here are my thoughts so far.


The box it comes in is very nice, it seems to be made of cardboard.

It has much blue and black writing on almost all sides of the box.

Sony did not include a handle on the cardboard box,, I shall call them and complain.


Anyhow, thats my review so far, I will post back later after I get it hooked up, but I figured I would post now with the important information reguarding the box and the packing of the CT-500 as Im sure everyone was very interested in that information and could not wait to hear about the box the CT-500 is shipped in







.


Back in a few hours with a review and pictures.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16749640
> 
> 
> Good news,, got the CT-500 today.
> 
> 
> Even though I have not got it hooked up yet and its still in the box, here are my thoughts so far.
> 
> 
> The box it comes in is very nice, it seems to be made of cardboard.
> 
> It has much blue and black writing on almost all sides of the box.
> 
> Sony did not include a handle on the cardboard box,, I shall call them and complain.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, thats my review so far, I will post back later after I get it hooked up, but I figured I would post now with the important information reguarding the box and the packing of the CT-500 as Im sure everyone was very interested in that information and could not wait to hear about the box the CT-500 is shipped in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Back in a few hours with a review and pictures.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



I totally lol'd with this post, thanks for the info - can't wait for the rest of the review and pics. Make sure to have your Ex you "stuffed" in the picture again like the CT100







(that'd be a major lol!)


----------



## edik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16749640
> 
> 
> Good news,, got the CT-500 today.
> 
> 
> Even though I have not got it hooked up yet and its still in the box, here are my thoughts so far.
> 
> 
> The box it comes in is very nice, it seems to be made of cardboard.
> 
> It has much blue and black writing on almost all sides of the box.
> 
> Sony did not include a handle on the cardboard box,, I shall call them and complain.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, thats my review so far, I will post back later after I get it hooked up, but I figured I would post now with the important information reguarding the box and the packing of the CT-500 as Im sure everyone was very interested in that information and could not wait to hear about the box the CT-500 is shipped in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Back in a few hours with a review and pictures.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Pictures of the box please







.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16749640
> 
> 
> Good news,, got the CT-500 today.
> 
> 
> Even though I have not got it hooked up yet and its still in the box, here are my thoughts so far.
> 
> 
> The box it comes in is very nice, it seems to be made of cardboard.
> 
> It has much blue and black writing on almost all sides of the box.
> 
> Sony did not include a handle on the cardboard box,, I shall call them and complain.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, thats my review so far, I will post back later after I get it hooked up, but I figured I would post now with the important information reguarding the box and the packing of the CT-500 as Im sure everyone was very interested in that information and could not wait to hear about the box the CT-500 is shipped in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Back in a few hours with a review and pictures.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo





Thanks God! I was worried the box was going to have to much red on it like the CT100!!!











I should have mine Thursday so this will be great hearing your impressions tonight.


----------



## peashooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjflaherty* /forum/post/16746263
> 
> 
> Does that apply to the remote connector as well? I've had Sony speaker systems in the past with these speaker connectors. They easily come off and are reattached, but that remote connector looks permanent.
> 
> 
> I guess i could always splice a section into the middle of the cord




No, it doesn't apply to the remote connector. The remote connector is a 3.5mm stereo male on both end. You can extend it by splicing your own if you're good with the soldering iron or just use a 3.5mm stereo headphone extension cord.


----------



## davyo

Ok, here be my thoughts.


I only got to play the CT-500 for about a half hour tonight,,(had some other things I had to do that I could not get out of).


I only hooked up my BluRay player and not my HD DVD or my HD cable yet,, so this is just the impressions with the BD player and playing some of my favorite audio test scenes from "Iron Man".


So far,,,very impressed, the build quality feels much much better than the CT-100, as in the overall build feels more high end.

The on-sceen menus,, very cool and so nice not to have to read the tiny display on the sub.

The speaker bar itself feels like around the same weight as the CT-100's even though its bigger and longer.


Now to the important stuff, it accepts the LCPM from my BD player just fine and displays it on the sub's screen,,,,, LCPM and other stuff like HDMI stay displayed on the screen and dont go off like on the CT-100.


Now the really really important thing's,, how do it be sounding !!!!!!!!!


In the last month or two I saw more than a few posting's were some were saying the CT-500 would not sound any better than the CT-100 because of the smaller sub, and some even saying the sub would not even sound as good as the larger CT-100' sub,,,,,, well guess what,,, you were wrong.

The bass/sub sounds cleaner, tighter, punchier and more defined than the CT-100 ever did.


Ok, the surround sound effect,,,,,WOW,,,, big improvement,, a much wider, fuller, room filling, crisper sound than the CT-100.

In "my" living room the CT-500 kicks the CT-100's ass.

I would even venture to say the CT-500 is firmly in Yamaha YSP territory, and as Im sure many of you know, I have owned more than a few YSP's.


I know "peashooter" said the surround effect was not good if even there at all.

Me thinks he needs to do some tweeking and check his source as the surround effect Im getting is impressive to say the least.


Some random info/thoughts:

I have the CT-500 sitting on top of my 55" Vizio LCD about 2 or 3 feet above ear level.

The on-sceen menu is a bit slow to come up on the TV screen, perhaps some better batteries for the remote will fix that.

Someone told me Michael Jackson was sick or died or something, is this true ?

The CT-500 is much cooler looking than the CT-100.

Im keeping the CT-500,,, this is not a return item for me.

Is the CT-500 worth the upgrade over the CT-100,,,, YES !!!!!!!


To all the CT-100 fans and "da1writer", I think you will all be very happy with the new CT-500,,, I know I am.


By tommorrow night I should be able to spend some more time with the new toy and make some further adjustments and get it more dialed in, but so far I am very happy.


I will be posting some pictures in the next few minutes.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## davyo




----------



## davyo




----------



## tjtripp

Thanks for the write up and pictures Davyo. I'm sold!


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjtripp* /forum/post/16750997
> 
> 
> Thanks for the write up and pictures Davyo. I'm sold!



You are welcome.



And please everybody, excuss all the wires laying around,,, what a mess,, I will re-post some new pictures once I get the CT-500 properly installed and the wires are all nice and hid and stuff.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16750942
> 
> 
> Ok, here be my thoughts.
> 
> 
> I only got to play the CT-500 for about a half hour tonight,,(had some other things I had to do that I could not get out of).
> 
> 
> I only hooked up my BluRay player and not my HD DVD or my HD cable yet,, so this is just the impressions with the BD player and playing some of my favorite audio test scenes from "Iron Man".
> 
> 
> So far,,,very impressed, the build quality feels much much better than the CT-100, as in the overall build feels more high end.
> 
> The on-sceen menus,, very cool and so nice not to have to read the tiny display on the sub.
> 
> The speaker bar itself feels like around the same weight as the CT-100's even though its bigger and longer.
> 
> 
> Now to the important stuff, it accepts the LCPM from my BD player just fine and displays it on the sub's screen,,,,, LCPM and other stuff like HDMI stay displayed on the screen and dont go off like on the CT-100.
> 
> 
> Now the really really important thing's,, how do it be sounding !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> In the last month or two I saw more than a few posting's were some were saying the CT-500 would not sound any better than the CT-100 because of the smaller sub, and some even saying the sub would not even sound as good as the larger CT-100' sub,,,,,, well guess what,,, you were wrong.
> 
> The bass/sub sounds cleaner, tighter, punchier and more defined than the CT-100 ever did.
> 
> 
> Ok, the surround sound effect,,,,,WOW,,,, big improvement,, a much wider, fuller, room filling, crisper sound than the CT-100.
> 
> In "my" living room the CT-500 kicks the CT-100's ass.
> 
> I would even venture to say the CT-500 is firmly in Yamaha YSP territory, and as Im sure many of you know, I have owned more than a few YSP's.
> 
> 
> I know "peashooter" said the surround effect was not good if even there at all.
> 
> Me thinks he needs to do some tweeking and check his source as the surround effect Im getting is impressive to say the least.
> 
> 
> Some random info/thoughts:
> 
> I have the CT-500 sitting on top of my 55" Vizio LCD about 2 or 3 feet above ear level.
> 
> The on-sceen menu is a bit slow to come up on the TV screen, perhaps some better batteries for the remote will fix that.
> 
> Someone told me Michael Jackson was sick or died or something, is this true ?
> 
> The CT-500 is much cooler looking than the CT-100.
> 
> Im keeping the CT-500,,, this is not a return item for me.
> 
> Is the CT-500 worth the upgrade over the CT-100,,,, YES !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> To all the CT-100 fans and "da1writer", I think you will all be very happy with the new CT-500,,, I know I am.
> 
> 
> By tommorrow night I should be able to spend some more time with the new toy and make some further adjustments and get it more dialed in, but so far I am very happy.
> 
> 
> I will be posting some pictures in the next few minutes.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo




Awesome post Davyo! That makes me feel better about my purchase now as I know you have a huge history with the YSP's and the CT100 itself. Mine will just be sitting on a tv stand below my wall mounted Kuro (similar to peashooter's setup). I thought about wall mouting it above the tv but I don't know if I want to mess with that or if it will look strange being that high (your setup does look really good though so it has me thinking







). I will play with it when it arrives as I know it was very easy to wall mount the CT100 if you wanted to. Keep the impressions coming!


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16751201
> 
> 
> Awesome post Davyo! That makes me feel better about my purchase now as I know you have a huge history with the YSP's and the CT100 itself. Mine will just be sitting on a tv stand below my wall mounted Kuro (similar to peashooter's setup). I thought about wall mouting it above the tv but I don't know if I want to mess with that or if it will look strange being that high (your setup does look really good though so it has me thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I will play with it when it arrives as I know it was very easy to wall mount the CT100 if you wanted to. Keep the impressions coming!



Hey YOTR, I will be very interested to hear your opinions of the CT-500 when you get yours on Thursday or before (finger's crossed).


Having played around with soundbar mounting it seems to me that they mostly sound better when mounted higher than lower.


I recently sold my wall mounted 60" Kuro but I know it has a nice flat bezel on the top that is perfect for putting a speaker bar on,,, when I had my CT-100 I just used a few peices of velcro to secure the speaker bar on my Kuro.

Since you have a Kuro,,, thats perfect.


Im guessin "peashooters" comments got you a little worried,, dont be.

Like I said in my other post, I just think he just needs to work on his set-up to get the sound I have found the CT-500 can put out.


And yes, I will post more impressions, thoughts, and opinions after I get to spend more time with the new toy.

Tonight I plan on playing all my favorite test BluRay's and then hooking up the HD DVD and HD cable box,,,, that should give the CT-500 a proper run thru.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## cleeky85

Has anyone bought this unit from Provantage? keep the reviews coming!


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cleeky85* /forum/post/16751391
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought this unit from Provantage? keep the reviews coming!



I think a few did buy from Provantage,, I do hope it all goes well for them,, Im sure we shall see soon enough.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## coolowl

I'm interested in two things I hope to see addressed by the reviews:


1. Is the 500 significantly better than the 100.

2. Can the settings be adjusted well enough so that the voice is loud and clear or does one have to keep adjusting the volume?


Thanks.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16751330
> 
> 
> Hey YOTR, I will be very interested to hear your opinions of the CT-500 when you get yours on Thursday or before (finger's crossed).
> 
> 
> Having played around with soundbar mounting it seems to me that they mostly sound better when mounted higher than lower.
> 
> 
> I recently sold my wall mounted 60" Kuro but I know it has a nice flat bezel on the top that is perfect for putting a speaker bar on,,, when I had my CT-100 I just used a few peices of velcro to secure the speaker bar on my Kuro.
> 
> Since you have a Kuro,,, thats perfect.
> 
> 
> Im guessin "peashooters" comments got you a little worried,, dont be.
> 
> Like I said in my other post, I just think he just needs to work on his set-up to get the sound I have found the CT-500 can put out.
> 
> 
> And yes, I will post more impressions, thoughts, and opinions after I get to spend more time with the new toy.
> 
> Tonight I plan on playing all my favorite test BluRay's and then hooking up the HD DVD and HD cable box,,,, that should give the CT-500 a proper run thru.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo




Thanks Davyo. I am definitely going to try mounting it above the tv first to see how it sounds. Yes I was a little worried after reading his comments as I thought the upgrade might not be worth it. I guess I will find out tomorrow but so far it sounds good.


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cleeky85* /forum/post/16751391
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought this unit from Provantage? keep the reviews coming!



I ordered from Provantage... still no invoice on their website or firm shipping date for my equipment. I did save quite a bit of money but the wait gets more difficult each day.


----------



## pabad

Did you guys also purchase the extended warranty from Sony Style?


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pabad* /forum/post/16751944
> 
> 
> Did you guys also purchase the extended warranty from Sony Style?




I didn't. I figure if it is going to have issues, it will most likely be in the first year when it is still under warranty. Now when I got my new Kuro, yes I decided to get a MACK warranty







.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billips1002* /forum/post/16751676
> 
> 
> I ordered from Provantage... still no invoice on their website or firm shipping date for my equipment. I did save quite a bit of money but the wait gets more difficult each day.





That was the main reason I didn't order from them (and the fact that they have quite a few negative reviews lately on resellerratings). When I called they stated they didn't have an exact date and that the price could be raised even after I preorder it depending on the MSRP (I found a few other comments on the net where people had this problem after they ordered from provantage but it might be different now). Still if you receive it for that price, that's a great deal. Even if you have to wait an extra week, it will be worth it.


----------



## elviso33

Davyo,


Thanks for the great review. I've been following this thread, but haven't had a chance to post anything due to a new baby. I would like to ask a question about ports. Would someone tell me what the port is next to the HDMI out? I was really hoping it's a usable USB even though Sony does not mention USB in the specs.


Thanks all and looking forward to the reviews.


Elviso


----------



## blacksnakeball

Great review Davyo.


Sounds like the ct500 is an upgrade worth owning. But do you have to mess around constantly with settings to improve dialogue? Is this easier/better than ct100? Is there noticeable difference? I would assume that once you get you components setup that you will have to adjust dialogue for each and perhaps tweak at the begininng of each program. But do you find yourself constantly adjusting as the blu-ray or TV program plays out? Does the soundtrack sometimes pop too loud on these same settings?


Sounds like a keeper but would love to hear your response before I pull the trigger....


----------



## TheDan666

So...no one is going to mention the sex doll next to the TV in those pictures? Did she, too, enjoy the surround sound effect?


----------



## lazura

I pre-ordered mine from ProVantage. I just received an email today that it is shipped. I'll update this thread when it arrives.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazura* /forum/post/16752660
> 
> 
> I pre-ordered mine from ProVantage. I just received an email today that it is shipped. I'll update this thread when it arrives.




That's an awesome deal!










You got one heck of a discount compared to what sonystyle has it for.


----------



## YOTR

Just a heads up, Amazon.com has it in stock now. Same price as sonystyle but no tax (still stinks I had to pay that). I honestly didn't think Amazon would have it in stock this quickly but it seems other stores are now getting it (had I known that I might of waited to order it from Amazon to save the tax). As lazura stated above, it seems that provantage are now shipping them which is the best deal by a mile! Oh well mine will be here tomorrow and it would be a hassle to return it (pay shipping back) and then reorder it again from provantage.


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazura* /forum/post/16752660
> 
> 
> I pre-ordered mine from ProVantage. I just received an email today that it is shipped. I'll update this thread when it arrives.



Did they provide a tracking number or charge you a different price than what was advertised?


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16751996
> 
> 
> That was the main reason I didn't order from them (and the fact that they have quite a few negative reviews lately on resellerratings). When I called they stated they didn't have an exact date and that the price could be raised even after I preorder it depending on the MSRP (I found a few other comments on the net where people had this problem after they ordered from provantage but it might be different now). Still if you receive it for that price, that's a great deal. Even if you have to wait an extra week, it will be worth it.



Well after I posted this morning, I got an email from Provantage stating that my HT-CT500 is shipping from the manufacturer's warehouse as of 7/1. I don't have a tracking number yet but it seems I should probably be getting my unit approximately 1/2 to 1 week after those who preordered from Sony with a pretty sizable discount. They also didn't change my preorder price. So far it seems like I made a good choice.







I'll let you know when it arrives...


----------



## YOTR

Well that was unexpected







. I called sonystyle to inquire about the status of my case I opened on Thursday regarding my CT500 not shipping on that date. The rep I talked to offered a credit for my troubles and stated it definitely should have shipped out on Thursday. It wasn't huge but it doesn't make me feel as bad seeing the awesome price at provantage now







. I am shocked they even agreed to give me a credit so props to Sony for that.


----------



## wco81

Where does Provantage ship out of?


Are they charging sales tax for out of state purchasers?


How much are they charging for shipping?


----------



## Dreamfan34

After debating between the CT 100 and the CT 500 I pulled the trigger on the CT 500 based on the positive reviews from Daveyo. The guy seems to be the authority on soundbars. Not to mention all of the others posters on this board who are very informative on the subject.


I placed my order (my Birthday gift to myself







) via Provantage based on their significant price savings. I ended up getting HT-CT 500, the S-Air 10 (wireless speaker for another room) and the Iphone/Ipod interface (TDM IP50) for only $50 more than what Sony Style was charging for the HT-CT 500.
























Based on Lazura's feedback she has already received an e-mail that hers has shipped. So I will keep my fingers crossed that mine will not be to far behind. I just have to be patient which is never easy...


I really appreciate the excellent feedback on this site and that was the major reason I decided to pull the trigger.


I am getting mine for my playroom (guest room converted into my gameroom). I actually have a old Panasonic 5.1 surround sound system in the room currently (which my Pioneer 43 Plasma is connected to along with my XBox 360 and Wii). I always wanted surround sound for my PS3 and I think I have now found it with this Soundbar. It will allow me to keep my current system and have an upgraded sound system when watching Blurays and playing the PS3 games.


I am looking forward to Daveyos detailed feedback along with the other posters that are getting their HT-500s in the coming days. I can't wait till I get mine. Thanks again...


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billips1002* /forum/post/16753466
> 
> 
> Well after I posted this morning, I got an email from Provantage stating that my HT-CT500 is shipping from the manufacturer's warehouse as of 7/1. I don't have a tracking number yet but it seems I should probably be getting my unit approximately 1/2 to 1 week after those who preordered from Sony with a pretty sizable discount. They also didn't change my preorder price. So far it seems like I made a good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know when it arrives...




That's great news! I was lucky and just received a small credit from sony (see above) so at least my price is closer to what you payed (but you still got me beat by a little bit







). Provantage seems to be the place to beat as long as it arrives safely.


----------



## Dreamfan34

I just placed my order from Provantage and they did not charge me sales tax. The shipping for mine came to about $35 but I also ordered the Sony S-Air 10 (Wireless Speaker) and the TDM-IP 50 Iphone/Ipod interface.


Seems like a great price they have it listed for. Best I have seen on the web for the HT-CT 500.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/16753499
> 
> 
> Where does Provantage ship out of?
> 
> 
> Are they charging sales tax for out of state purchasers?
> 
> 
> How much are they charging for shipping?




Not sure on where they ship from but I just did a prelimary order and it stated no tax and shipping was $25 for me (I live in Texas). I ordered from sonystyle though.


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/16753499
> 
> 
> Where does Provantage ship out of?
> 
> 
> Are they charging sales tax for out of state purchasers?
> 
> 
> How much are they charging for shipping?



Provantage's listed address is in Ohio. I was not charged sales tax in Michigan. My shipping came to about $21 and I'm pretty sure my item is shipping directly from Sony's warehouse.


----------



## JerseyCardWorld

I have a question on this system can I use the S-air wireless to put speakers in the back of my bedroom thats where i would be using this or is there no point in doing that with this system?


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerseyCardWorld* /forum/post/16753620
> 
> 
> I have a question on this system can I use the S-air wireless to put speakers in the back of my bedroom thats where i would be using this or is there no point in doing that with this system?



If you mean adding wireless speakers in the back of the room the unit's in to get a surround effect, no. I don't believe that's what this feature is meant to do. I believe the S-air wireless speakers function as stereo speakers playing the input format such as FM radio in another room, separate from the room in which the simulated surround/subwoofer unit is located.


----------



## JerseyCardWorld

oh ok I see now but is the surround sound on this unit really sound like true surround sound. Im really on the fence btween this or a true 7.1 Blue ray HTB like the ones sony is suppose to be releasing soon.


----------



## DragonlordP

If you want "true" surround, get a true surround system. This is a system that imitates surround sound, and imitation can't be like the original when it comes from one direction versus 5 or 7. Soundbars are for those who can't or don't want to put several speakers in their room.


----------



## coolowl

Pardon my ignorance but how does the video signal work with these? Does an HDMI cable go from my cable box to the soundbar and then another HDMI cable from the soundbar to the TV?


If that is correct, is there any picture degradation? Currently, my HDMI cable goes straight to the TV from the cable box so I'm getting as pure a video signal as possible. I'm just wondering if things get worse having to go through a secondary set of plugs and stuff.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDan666* /forum/post/16752563
> 
> 
> So...no one is going to mention the sex doll next to the TV in those pictures? Did she, too, enjoy the surround sound effect?



Lol.... I asked Davyo to put that there for his CT500 pics because he did in his CT100 pics, I literally lol'd when I saw that, great pics again Davyo







!


@ JerseyCardWorld: As stated by DragonlordP, ALL soundbars try their best to give you a surround feel/dome via simulated surround. Imagine it like Dolby Headphones (Creative soundcards do this a few others), t tries to produce a feeling of 5.1/7.1 sound around you when there actually isn't any speakers to do so. It tries to push/bounce sound off the walls in your room to give you your surround. That's why we mention to have your soundbar at ear level, not only so you can hear the surround better but the soundbar is hitting less objects when it's trying to push/bounce the surround off your walls. So it tries it's best to trick your ears into thinking there is sound coming in different places in your room. Is it like True surround sound, no - soundbars create a "surround like" experience that is labeled into a different kind of category. Surround is surround in my book, a soundbar alleviates the clutter, wires, needed speaker placement and simplifies it in one box and produces a simulated surround that sounds great. In regards to the Sony Soundbar's though, it's the only [good] soundbars on the market that can output HD Audio (Dolby TruHD, DTS- MA) from Blurays (and Games







!) via PCM along with support of the old audio format (Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS 5.1/6.1, Dolby Prologic II).


@ DragonlordP: Thanks for providing that info, I posted a bit more info







!


@ coolowl: If it's like the CT100 (which it most likely is), there will be no degradation in regards to picture especially since the CT500 has an upscaler built in this time. So you may either get the same exact picture quality or better, you will ABSOLUTELY NOT get a worse picture in other words. Often times, it will just pass-thru the video...


----------



## DragonlordP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/16754271
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but how does the video signal work with these? Does an HDMI cable go from my cable box to the soundbar and then another HDMI cable from the soundbar to the TV?
> 
> 
> If that is correct, is there any picture degradation? Currently, my HDMI cable goes straight to the TV from the cable box so I'm getting as pure a video signal as possible. I'm just wondering if things get worse having to go through a secondary set of plugs and stuff.



Nah, I think it's hdmi pass-through, which means no alteration to the signal. HDMI transfers digital signal, so it doesn't matter if you use cheaper or longer cables, if it transfers the signal correctly, it's the same signal.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billips1002* /forum/post/16751676
> 
> 
> I ordered from Provantage... still no invoice on their website or firm shipping date for my equipment. I did save quite a bit of money but the wait gets more difficult each day.



Dont mean to bum you out, but you should never order ANYTHING from any company that could be suspect and also has bad reviews or feedback.

When ordering from any company online price should not be the main concern, I saw the Provantage site and it was tempting, but I paid the extra mony for peice of mind and also knowing if there was any problems it would be resolved.

If I were you I would call or email Sony and see if "Pro" is an authorized seller.

I would also be on the phone with "Pro" asking why it has not shipped yet when clearly Sony is shipping them.

You should also call your credit card company and find out where you stand,,,better to be safe than sorry.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pabad* /forum/post/16751944
> 
> 
> Did you guys also purchase the extended warranty from Sony Style?



I did not, like "YOTR" said, if there going to be issues, it most likely going to happen in the first year,,,,besides, in a year it will be time to upgrade to the CT-800.



Cheers

Davyo


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDan666* /forum/post/16752563
> 
> 
> So...no one is going to mention the sex doll next to the TV in those pictures? Did she, too, enjoy the surround sound effect?



The "Sex Doll" has not heard the full surround effect yet as her seating position was not optimim for hearing said effect.

I do plan on sitting her on the couch later tonight for the BluRay movie testings (I will be feeding her popcorn and getting her all buttered up for after the movies),,, _if ya know what I mean !!!!_


After she gets a chance to hear the CT-500 I will ask her opinions as well and perhaps even let her type a few words on one of my post as to her impressions of the new Sony.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## coolowl

LOL!!! I kept staring at that picture for the longest time trying to figure out if she were real or not. At first I was 100% sure she was a doll. Then, I kept looking at her face and...damn...she looked real. Funny stuff.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16750942
> 
> 
> Ok, here be my thoughts.
> 
> 
> I only got to play the CT-500 for about a half hour tonight,,(had some other things I had to do that I could not get out of).
> 
> 
> I only hooked up my BluRay player and not my HD DVD or my HD cable yet,, so this is just the impressions with the BD player and playing some of my favorite audio test scenes from "Iron Man".
> 
> 
> So far,,,very impressed, the build quality feels much much better than the CT-100, as in the overall build feels more high end.
> 
> The on-sceen menus,, very cool and so nice not to have to read the tiny display on the sub.
> 
> The speaker bar itself feels like around the same weight as the CT-100's even though its bigger and longer.
> 
> 
> Now to the important stuff, it accepts the LCPM from my BD player just fine and displays it on the sub's screen,,,,, LCPM and other stuff like HDMI stay displayed on the screen and dont go off like on the CT-100.
> 
> 
> Now the really really important thing's,, how do it be sounding !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> In the last month or two I saw more than a few posting's were some were saying the CT-500 would not sound any better than the CT-100 because of the smaller sub, and some even saying the sub would not even sound as good as the larger CT-100' sub,,,,,, well guess what,,, you were wrong.
> 
> The bass/sub sounds cleaner, tighter, punchier and more defined than the CT-100 ever did.
> 
> 
> Ok, the surround sound effect,,,,,WOW,,,, big improvement,, a much wider, fuller, room filling, crisper sound than the CT-100.
> 
> In "my" living room the CT-500 kicks the CT-100's ass.
> 
> I would even venture to say the CT-500 is firmly in Yamaha YSP territory, and as Im sure many of you know, I have owned more than a few YSP's.
> 
> 
> I know "peashooter" said the surround effect was not good if even there at all.
> 
> Me thinks he needs to do some tweeking and check his source as the surround effect Im getting is impressive to say the least.
> 
> 
> Some random info/thoughts:
> 
> I have the CT-500 sitting on top of my 55" Vizio LCD about 2 or 3 feet above ear level.
> 
> The on-sceen menu is a bit slow to come up on the TV screen, perhaps some better batteries for the remote will fix that.
> 
> Someone told me Michael Jackson was sick or died or something, is this true ?
> 
> The CT-500 is much cooler looking than the CT-100.
> 
> Im keeping the CT-500,,, this is not a return item for me.
> 
> Is the CT-500 worth the upgrade over the CT-100,,,, YES !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> To all the CT-100 fans and "da1writer", I think you will all be very happy with the new CT-500,,, I know I am.
> 
> 
> By tommorrow night I should be able to spend some more time with the new toy and make some further adjustments and get it more dialed in, but so far I am very happy.
> 
> 
> I will be posting some pictures in the next few minutes.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Great review thanks, please let us know how the ct500 sounds with music when you get a chance.


----------



## JerseyCardWorld

Hey guys if anyone wants this unit for 421.99 shipped UPS ground I have a website that you can get it from thats a pretty good company based in CA about 100 dollars cheaper then sony.com and like 80 cheaper then amazon just PM and ill give you the Website. Im on the fence on getting this I dont want to get it and be disappointed so im doing my homework its either this or buying components but I dont want all the wires so ill have too see =/


----------



## awholelottalumps

How did you get the sound bar to stay put on top of your tv?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awholelottalumps* /forum/post/16755229
> 
> 
> How did you get the sound bar to stay put on top of your tv?



If your tv is wide enough to sit a sound bar on top, some velcro strips should do the trick.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awholelottalumps* /forum/post/16755229
> 
> 
> How did you get the sound bar to stay put on top of your tv?



Velcro.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16755456
> 
> 
> If your tv is wide enough to sit a sound bar on top, some velcro strips should do the trick.



Yep, been doing the velcro trick for years, started with my first 5.1 system and a 70" RPTV.


The CT-500 soundbar is not very wide so it should not be any problem mounting it on the top of most flat panels.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## jortiz82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16757341
> 
> 
> Velcro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, been doing the velcro trick for years, started with my first 5.1 system and a 70" RPTV.
> 
> 
> The CT-500 soundbar is not very wide so it should not be any problem mounting it on the top of most flat panels.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



davyo you never got back to us regarding music sound for the ct500.

i was also wondering if you had a choice between the onkyo 6100 or the ct500 would you stick with the 500. im debating on those two i like the 6100 but since i live in a apt. i dont think i need all that power and speaker wire all over the place but it would be nice if i owned my place. where i can hide the wires behind walls but i dont so.. i was wondering if the ct500 does a great job and mimicking that surround sound?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jortiz82* /forum/post/16757464
> 
> 
> davyo you never got back to us regarding music sound for the ct500.
> 
> i was also wondering if you had a choice between the onkyo 6100 or the ct500 would you stick with the 500. im debating on those two i like the 6100 but since i live in a apt. i dont think i need all that power and speaker wire all over the place but it would be nice if i owned my place. where i can hide the wires behind walls but i dont so.. i was wondering if the ct500 does a great job and mimicking that surround sound?



Sorry for not getting back with any more impressions yet and the music question as well.

I had a very long day at work and got home last night to late to turn on the CT-500 and do the planned run thru,,,,, the drawbacks of apartment living, having neighbors that will get pissed and complain about noise levels.


For tonight Im just re-wiring my DVD players and cable box into the CT-500 and hiding all the wires.

I will have to wait till early tonight to crank it up and see what it can do.


As far as the Onkyo vs the CT-500 question, the are both so different its hard to compare,,,,, Onkyo does make some GREAT systems though and I have owned a few.

I think the question should be more like,, soundbar vs full surround system.


Personaly I like soundbars more than full on surround systems, reasons being, I HATE wire's, running wires, looking at wire's and everything related to wiring,,,I live in an apartment and cant hide the wiring inside the walls, even if I felt like doing all that.


I also like the sound from a good soundbar more than a full system, reason being, a 5.1 or 6.1 system is very directional, you can hear and tell which sound is coming from which speaker and to me it almost sounds kinda fake,,,( I know some will disagree).

With a good soundbar the sound is all around you, and to me, in a way, sounds more natural,,,, its like being in a big sound bubble.


Hope that all made a little bit of sense.


Anyhow, I prefur a good soundbar over a full-on surround system.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## awholelottalumps

So do you know the exact brand of velcro straps that you use as that would really help,thanks?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awholelottalumps* /forum/post/16757689
> 
> 
> So do you know the exact brand of velcro straps that you use as that would really help,thanks?



I dont use velcro "straps",,,, just 3 or 4 well placed one inch velcro pads will do the trick.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## davyo

Ok,some up-dates.


Got everything all hooked up, BluRay, HD DVD and HD cable.

Been playing with the settings and levels and now that I have played with the CT-500 a bit more, and dialed it in a bit, I have to say I am even MORE impressed with the sound.


The surround on the CT-500 is really exellent, Im wathcing BD movies and HD cable and trying to recall if any of my YSP's sounded this good, I am very very impressed with the surround sound effect of the CT-500.

It truely is a big jump in the surround sound over the CT-100.


Im playing some of my BD disc's while keeping myself from looking around at my own side walls for extra speakers,, it is quite convincing.


The words,, WOW,, and very cool,,,,come to mind while watching and listening,,,, really,,,,, I am just so impressed,,,, this be a killer soundbar !!!!!


Ok,,, now that I got the good stuff out of the way,,, the bad.


The GUI menu system, very slow, and I mean painfully slow.

When switching between video inputs I just get a blue screen and the no signal display on my flat panel,, this can last for 5 or 10 seconds to even longer, and when I say longer, sometimes it does not switch at all, the menu system is pretty un-responsive,, not fun at all.


Im using all BRAND NEW HDMI cables, just purchased from MonoPrice so I know its not a weak HDMI cable signal.


Im hoping I am doing something wrong or need to tweek the settings to get the menu system to be more responsive,,, and I am really hoping I did not get a bad CT-500 and have to ship it back for a replacement,, what a pain in the ass.


I think for now I will wait till a few other members here get their CT-500's so I can see if I am the only one having this issue.


I do hope my negitve comments dont worry anyone,, this really is a GREAT system,,, like I said, it could be something I am doing wrong, but so far I have not thought of anything.


"YOTR", you should be getting yours today, check out the speed or lack of speed of the on-screen menu (GUI Menu) and let us all know if you have the same issue.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16758257
> 
> 
> Ok,some up-dates.
> 
> 
> Got everything all hooked up, BluRay, HD DVD and HD cable.
> 
> Been playing with the settings and levels and now that I have played with the CT-500 a bit more, and dialed it in a bit, I have to say I am even MORE impressed with the sound.
> 
> 
> The surround on the CT-500 is really exellent, Im wathcing BD movies and HD cable and trying to recall if any of my YSP's sounded this good, I am very very impressed with the surround sound effect of the CT-500.
> 
> It truely is a big jump in the surround sound over the CT-100.
> 
> 
> Im playing some of my BD disc's while keeping myself from looking around at my own side walls for extra speakers,, it is quite convincing.
> 
> 
> The words,, WOW,, and very cool,,,,come to mind while watching and listening,,,, really,,,,, I am just so impressed,,,, this be a killer soundbar !!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok,,, now that I got the good stuff out of the way,,, the bad.
> 
> 
> The GUI menu system, very slow, and I mean painfully slow.
> 
> When switching between video inputs I just get a blue screen and the no signal display on my flat panel,, this can last for 5 or 10 seconds to even longer, and when I say longer, sometimes it does not switch at all, the menu system is pretty un-responsive,, not fun at all.
> 
> 
> Im using all BRAND NEW HDMI cables, just purchased from MonoPrice so I know its not a weak HDMI cable signal.
> 
> 
> Im hoping I am doing something wrong or need to tweek the settings to get the menu system to be more responsive,,, and I am really hoping I did not get a bad CT-500 and have to ship it back for a replacement,, what a pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> I think for now I will wait till a few other members here get their CT-500's so I can see if I am the only one having this issue.
> 
> 
> I do hope my negitve comments dont worry anyone,, this really is a GREAT system,,, like I said, it could be something I am doing wrong, but so far I have not thought of anything.
> 
> 
> "YOTR", you should be getting yours today, check out the speed or lack of speed of the on-screen menu (GUI Menu) and let us all know if you have the same issue.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Will do Davyo. When you stated it was slow switching between inputs, do you mean that when you switch from say the tv input to your blu ray one, it crawls? That would definitely be a step back from the CT100 as the input switching was always pretty fast from what I can remember.


----------



## billips1002

Due to the fact that I have different picture settings for each device, I'd prefer to use my tv to switch between inputs rather than the CT500. Other than losing on screen programming, would there be any other tradeoffs if I just used an optical toslink for audio out from the tv directly to the CT500?


Would I have to adjust the signal delay to sync with the picture?


Is the optical cable capable of carrying all audio formats that the CT500 can decode?


By the way, I just got an email from Provantage.com with a UPS tracking number. My system is scheduled to arrive on 7/7 (shipped from CA to MI)... approximately 1 week after those who ordered directly from Sony's website. I'd say the savings were worth the wait, but I'll save final judgment until it's in my house hooked up and pumping sound.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billips1002* /forum/post/16761266
> 
> 
> Due to the fact that I have different picture settings for each device, I'd prefer to use my tv to switch between inputs rather than the CT500. *Q1)* Other than losing on screen programming, would there be any other tradeoffs if I just used an optical toslink for audio out from the tv directly to the CT500?
> 
> *Q2)* Would I have to adjust the signal delay to sync with the picture?
> 
> *Q3)* Is the optical cable capable of carrying all audio formats that the CT500 can decode?
> 
> 
> By the way, I just got an email from Provantage.com with a UPS tracking number. My system is scheduled to arrive on 7/7 (shipped from CA to MI)... approximately 1 week after those who ordered directly from Sony's website. I'd say the savings were worth the wait, but I'll save final judgment until it's in my house hooked up and pumping sound.



A1) Yes, expect quieter sounds because you'll be downmixing/downgrading sound by having the original device (let's say a Bluray player) "run around" different devices. You can do it the way you said but don't post about having quieter sound, the reason was explained. Also, don't expect to utilize HD Audio whatsoever on your Bluray Player if you have one, it can't pass-thru Optical whatsoever. Also, some TV's just won't pass-thru a devices outputted audio. In other words, if your DVD player (yeah it switched) is supposedly outputting Dolby Digital 5.1, if your TV can't pass-thru that 5.1 audio (ie it doesn't have the feature), expect the CT500 to output Dolby Prologic II 2.0 sound. It's ALWAYS best to hook your devices directly to your sound system (soundbar or not) to get better overall sound anyway.


A2) A/V Sync on the CT500 might solve the issue with sync in regards to say Cable but everything else the [delayed] sync of audio and video won't be noticeable unless you try to have you TV speakers on at the same time. I don't advise that because then you are going to go bonkers over the echo, it's either one or the other. Also, If you have HDMI Control ON the CT500 (if you don't have a Bravia or are Bravia synced), when you turn "OFF" the CT500 it will go into Standby mode and then you can use your TV speakers (ie Pass-thru).


A3) No... It actually can only output OLD Audio formats like Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS 5.1/6.1, and Dolby Prologic II. So if you have a Bluray Player and you want to hear it in all it's glory, HDMI is the only way you will be able to enjoy HD Audio (via PCM).

_(Due take note that this info is from me owning the CT100, I do not at this time have the upgrade, the CT500. I'm pretty sure nothing about these settings and tips have changed due to the new unit but who knows







!)..._


----------



## YOTR

Okay I just got done setting up the CT500. I had to run all of my cables again which was not fun. I hate trying to hide cables







. I was pretty worried when I got home as my box had a nice hole in it. Nothing to deep but I was still worried. Everything was ok inside but the foam packaging surrounding the subwoofer was demolished. It literally crumbled into pieces. Otherwise the packaging was good and it looks like it was made to take some abuse during shipping. The setup was about the same as the CT100 and I agree with Davyo in that the quality of the entire package is definitely better. It feels heavier and the bar itself is a big improvment from a visual standpoint over the old CT100.


Davyo, I definitely noticed a slight delay when switching inputs (tv to bluray or dvd to xbox, etc.). It's not super slow but I would say a couple seconds slower than the CT100 which is disappointing but not a deal breaker. The GUI menu is slow but again nothing horrible. Just a 1-2 second delay between screens. I haven't had much time to test many movies but I did pop in Ghostbusters on Bluray tonight and it sounded really good. I noticed the settings are almost identical to the CT100 so I just set it up like that. I will mess with the settings more tomorrow as well as test the "quite dialogue" issue that the CT100 had. The sub has been a little disappointing so far but I am sure it's because I haven't been able to crank the volume over 20. I have the sub set to +3 and honestly it's not that impressive. I guess I expected some thumping even at low volume but there is very little. Davyo you commented on your review that the sub was cleaner and tighter compared to the CT100. I definitely agree but at the same time I don't feel the same rumble from the sub that I had with the CT100. Did you also notice this? I just want to make sure I don't have a bad speaker or that I am setting something up wrong. I can hear the sound/bass coming from the sub but it's just not as pronounced as the old model. Again though I am sure I just need to play around with the settings as it is responding. I will experiment tomorrow when I can crank it up louder. I think it has some genuine improvements and the sound bar definitely sounds better than the CT100. The CT500 almost seems like the sound bar that Sony wanted to release originally as it can hold it's own in a good sized living room where as the CT100 is best suited for a small one.


----------



## BoomVang85

Never used a sound system before and just received the CT500.


We have a sony 52inch on top of a corner cabinet. The cabinet has room for the soundbar in a center space with a fold down with a grill. Also, has room for the sub underneath but has glass doors.


1. Is it alright for soundbar and/or sub to be placed in the cabinet? Or does 1 or both need to be outside?


2. If not does the sub have to be next to the tv or can I hide it behind the cabinet? I saw in the manual there is a connector from sub to center so remote can work for either. Is it alright to hide the sub or should it be out in open?


3. I know its very very early but ill ask anyway. Please post your settings once you have them tweaked. I know it will vary somewhat but I could really use the help as a starting point.


4. And finally, I also need help with the changes to the settings I need to make on my PSP3.


Sorry for the rookie questions. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Platfinger

One of my questions is the same as the last poster. I'm wondering how safe it is to put the sub in an enclosed cabinet. I assume that heat build up might cause a problem? I have about a 3 inch hole in the back of the cabinet (where you normally run wires), but I'm assuming that is not enough airflow?


----------



## YOTR

Well I have to say I am even more impressed with the CT500 after using it more and changing some settings. The subwoofer problem that I reported about above is a non issue now. Once I turned the volume above 20, the the subwoofer came alive. It is definitely a different beast than the one in the CT100. It is tighter, cleaner, and punchier like Davyo suggested. It blends way better with the sound bar and sounds more natural. It won't shake the pictures off your walls but it definitely holds it's own if you turn up the volume. I am also happy to report that the dialogue issue is much less a problem with the CT500. I still have to play with the volume at times but it isn't the up and down fest that the CT100 was. The CT500 is also way louder than the CT100 and I can honestly recommend it for a medium (even large in my opinion) sized room. As I stated above I have the settings about the same as the old CT100 and I usually use the movie surround mode. I haven't been blown away by the surround sound by it does sound great even as a 3.1 system. I will try and play with the surround sound more tonight. I will say that IROBOT sounded amazing especially the clear loud dialogue and great bass from the sub







. All in all I believe the CT500 is without a doubt worth the upgrade. The analog to HDMI connection is awesome and the upconversion works great on my old dvd player. The CT100 is still an impressive sound bar but if you have the means, the CT500 is worth the price. This is coming from a previous CT100 owner who payed retail for the CT500. I think it's a great deal at retail price and a steal if you can find it cheaper (pointing to all of the lucky provantage people







). More impressions to come.


----------



## greg97ut

I was reading the product manual from Sony's Website. Have any of your played music on the CT500 using your Ipod or other MP3 player. How did you hook it up and what kind of cable did you need to use?

I have an Ipod Touch 2nd Gen and was wondering if there would be an easy way to play music on this thing.


Thanks.


----------



## porchy316

First post ever! I would first like to thank YOTR, da1writer, and davyo for their input on the ct100 and ct500. I am very picky with my electronics and can tell the 3 of you know your stuff and are trustworthy. I went online today with full intentions on buying the ct100 after reading the cnet review. I normally go to cnet for my research, but I think AVS will be my first stop for now on. I had no idea the ct500 even existed up til about 2 hours ago, and after reading this thread, I was convinced. I just ordered the ct500 from Provantage. I will update all you potential buyers on how my provantage experience is, as well as my thoughts on the ct500. I grew up with 5.1 systems, and this will be my first soundbar. Me and the wife just bought a house, and the living room is open in the back and has vaulted ceilings. 5.1 isn't ideal with the layout. Thanks again to all you "experts", you help out more people than you even know.


----------



## jokerfish

Will be keeping my eyes open for a good price on this. I would love to upgrade especially with the promise of better sound.


----------



## billips1002

Just to ease the minds of those who were still unsure about ordering from Provantage... my credit card was charged the originally quoted amount. Looking forward to receiving my system on Tuesday!


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porchy316* /forum/post/16767715
> 
> 
> First post ever! I would first like to thank YOTR, da1writer, and davyo for their input on the ct100 and ct500. I am very picky with my electronics and can tell the 3 of you know your stuff and are trustworthy. I went online today with full intentions on buying the ct100 after reading the cnet review. I normally go to cnet for my research, but I think AVS will be my first stop for now on. I had no idea the ct500 even existed up til about 2 hours ago, and after reading this thread, I was convinced. I just ordered the ct500 from Provantage. I will update all you potential buyers on how my provantage experience is, as well as my thoughts on the ct500. I grew up with 5.1 systems, and this will be my first soundbar. Me and the wife just bought a house, and the living room is open in the back and has vaulted ceilings. 5.1 isn't ideal with the layout. Thanks again to all you "experts", you help out more people than you even know.



Hey 'porchy" welcome to the forum,,, and thanks for the kind words.


A note about CNET,, kinda take what you read on CNET with a very big grain of salt,,, the user reviews are mosly good to read,, but the CNET reviewers are sometimes I think on crack cocain and or meth when they write their reviews.


I have seen the CNET reviewers/editors write great things about some of the worst products ever made,,,, and then slam great products with bad reviews.


I read CNET as well, but for mostly entertainment value only, or to find out about a new product that I might not know about.


But you are right,, AVS is the BEST place to find out about anything that has to do with electronics or movies and all that other related stuff.


Enjoy the CT-500 when you get it, and feel free to ask for any advice getting it set up and dialed in.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16766269
> 
> 
> Well I have to say I am even more impressed with the CT500 after using it more and changing some settings. The subwoofer problem that I reported about above is a non issue now. Once I turned the volume above 20, the the subwoofer came alive. It is definitely a different beast than the one in the CT100. It is tighter, cleaner, and punchier like Davyo suggested. It blends way better with the sound bar and sounds more natural. It won't shake the pictures off your walls but it definitely holds it's own if you turn up the volume. I am also happy to report that the dialogue issue is much less a problem with the CT500. I still have to play with the volume at times but it isn't the up and down fest that the CT100 was. The CT500 is also way louder than the CT100 and I can honestly recommend it for a medium (even large in my opinion) sized room. As I stated above I have the settings about the same as the old CT100 and I usually use the movie surround mode. I haven't been blown away by the surround sound by it does sound great even as a 3.1 system. I will try and play with the surround sound more tonight. I will say that IROBOT sounded amazing especially the clear loud dialogue and great bass from the sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . All in all I believe the CT500 is without a doubt worth the upgrade. The analog to HDMI connection is awesome and the upconversion works great on my old dvd player. The CT100 is still an impressive sound bar but if you have the means, the CT500 is worth the price. This is coming from a previous CT100 owner who payed retail for the CT500. I think it's a great deal at retail price and a steal if you can find it cheaper (pointing to all of the lucky provantage people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). More impressions to come.



Hey YOTR,, glad to hear your liking your CT-500, and I was also glad to read your comments about the improved bass coming from the smaller sub,, I now know that Im not the only one that noticed the better bass sound.


I remember reading a few past post here from some that were guessing the bass would not be as good because of the smaller sized sub, its nice to know they were wrong.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porchy316* /forum/post/16767715
> 
> 
> First post ever! I would first like to thank YOTR, da1writer, and davyo for their input on the ct100 and ct500. I am very picky with my electronics and can tell the 3 of you know your stuff and are trustworthy. I went online today with full intentions on buying the ct100 after reading the cnet review. I normally go to cnet for my research, but I think AVS will be my first stop for now on. I had no idea the ct500 even existed up til about 2 hours ago, and after reading this thread, I was convinced. I just ordered the ct500 from Provantage. I will update all you potential buyers on how my provantage experience is, as well as my thoughts on the ct500. I grew up with 5.1 systems, and this will be my first soundbar. Me and the wife just bought a house, and the living room is open in the back and has vaulted ceilings. 5.1 isn't ideal with the layout. Thanks again to all you "experts", you help out more people than you even know.





Welcome to the forum! I think you will be very happy with the CT500. I used to have a 5.1 system (quite a few actually) but have been using a sound bar of some sort over the past few years. Having kids changed a lot from a audio perspective for me (less wires and things to knock over is always good







).


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jokerfish* /forum/post/16767948
> 
> 
> Will be keeping my eyes open for a good price on this. I would love to upgrade especially with the promise of better sound.



Provantage seems to be the deal to beat. It's not much more than the retail of the old CT100. I wish I would of taken a chance on them to save some money but the credit/refund Sony gave me on my CT500 helped







.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16768011
> 
> 
> Hey YOTR,, glad to hear your liking your CT-500, and I was also glad to read your comments about the improved bass coming from the smaller sub,, I now know that Im not the only one that noticed the better bass sound.
> 
> 
> I remember reading a few past post here from some that were guessing the bass would not be as good because of the smaller sized sub, its nice to know they were wrong.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Yes you hit the nail on the head with your original impressions. At first the sub sounded weaker and not as pronounced. Once you turn up the volume though, you realize they made a smoother and tighter sub that doesn't just thump when it does come on. It truly blends with whatever source you use. I think that's why I thought I had a bad sub at first as the CT100 one would definitely thump at low volumes. Once you turn the volume up in the 20's though, the CT500 sub let's it's presence be known







. They definitely went for quality in trying to produce a sub that sounds more natural.


----------



## peashooter

Hi davyo and YOTR. I'm glad to see that you guys are loving your CT500. I have to agree that the sound quality that this thing pumps out is excellent. The deal breaker for me is the weak surround effects I'm experiencing and the low dialog volume. I would love to enjoy my $500 investment just like you guys. I only have the PS3 hook up to it. Please post your settings on the PS3 and CT500. And does room setup like no back wall or tile floor affect the surround sound coming from the CT500? Thanks.


----------



## peashooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greg97ut* /forum/post/16767271
> 
> 
> I was reading the product manual from Sony's Website. Have any of your played music on the CT500 using your Ipod or other MP3 player. How did you hook it up and what kind of cable did you need to use?
> 
> I have an Ipod Touch 2nd Gen and was wondering if there would be an easy way to play music on this thing.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




I have an 80GB ipod and it works great with the CT500. I used a 3.5mm stereo to RCA cable. The 3.5mm goes into the ipod's headphone jack and the RCA goes into VIDEO1 on the CT500. The problem with this poor man's approach is that you have to pump the volume on the ipod to near it's maximum and if you forget to lower the volume when switching back to headphone, get ready for an audio shock. A better way is to use a dock with audio out or a cable that plugs into the bottom of the ipod and has RCA connectors at the other end. This cable goes for about $15 on Amazon.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16770024
> 
> 
> Hi davyo and YOTR. I'm glad to see that you guys are loving your CT500. I have to agree that the sound quality that this thing pumps out is excellent. The deal breaker for me is the weak surround effects I'm experiencing and the low dialog volume. I would love to enjoy my $500 investment just like you guys. I only have the PS3 hook up to it. Please post your settings on the PS3 and CT500. And does room setup like no back wall or tile floor affect the surround sound coming from the CT500? Thanks.



You can try my settings in the link in my Sig, but due to me not having a CT500 (yet), these settings might not be that accurate anymore







...


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16770024
> 
> 
> Hi davyo and YOTR. I'm glad to see that you guys are loving your CT500. I have to agree that the sound quality that this thing pumps out is excellent. The deal breaker for me is the weak surround effects I'm experiencing and the low dialog volume. I would love to enjoy my $500 investment just like you guys. I only have the PS3 hook up to it. Please post your settings on the PS3 and CT500. And does room setup like no back wall or tile floor affect the surround sound coming from the CT500? Thanks.



Not having a back wall should not really be a big deal, _in my opinion_ the Sony soundbars depend more on side walls for bouncing sound.

I have a fairly square shaped room but with a huge opening on one side wall, so my room is not the best shape for a soundbar but with that being said, Im very much getting the surround effect even with a big chunk of

side wall missing to reflect off of.


As I mentioned in another posting, I personaly feel soundbars do their best work mounted in a higher position than in a lower one.

Where you place "any" soundbar will greatly affect the results you get.

Also, the less stuff you have on your walls the better, fabric curtains, paintings and other stuff will kill the reflection of the sound needed to create the surrond effect,, my wall's are intentionaly very bare just for that reason.

All soundbars need some good flat surfaces to bounce the sound off of.


How high off the ground do you have your CT-500 ?

Anything blocking the path of the sound ?


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## greg97ut

Thanks for help peashooter. I'll check out Amazon to see what they have. I've been reading that there are a lot of folks having trouble finding compatible cables for the 2nd gen Itouch and 3g Iphones, both which use a slightly modified plug that likely won't work with the older cables/docks. I'm starting to believe I will have to buy the $49 component cables from Apple to make this work...


----------



## YOTR

I watched a couple of movies last night and am liking the CT500 more each day. It's a great update to the already awesome CT100. I did have a little bit of a scare this morning. My son was watching cartoons (Handy Manny because I know everyone wants to know







) and the screen went black. The signal came back and then it did it again about 15 minutes later. Of course I was worried about a possible HDMI handshake issue. I never had a single HDMI issue on the old CT100. I think it was just the channel or satellite box as I have had a few blackouts/sound stuttering issues at times on my Dish DVR HD receiver no matter what channel I am on. Plus I have watched three movies and played the PS3 quite a bit without a single handshake issue. I guess I am just a little paranoid now..........lol.


----------



## peashooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16771756
> 
> 
> Not having a back wall should not really be a big deal, _in my opinion_ the Sony soundbars depend more on side walls for bouncing sound.



After reading your post, I'm beginning to think that my room and the placement of the TV is affecting the performance of the surround effects. My TV room is rectangular in shape and the TV is in the corner. I'm thinking that the surround effects are bouncing off the side wall but most of it are bouncing away from me and that's why I'm getting very little surround sound. I'll see if my thinking is correct by relocating the TV away from the corner.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16771756
> 
> 
> The GUI menu system, very slow, and I mean painfully slow.
> 
> When switching between video inputs I just get a blue screen and the no signal display on my flat panel,, this can last for 5 or 10 seconds to even longer, and when I say longer, sometimes it does not switch at all, the menu system is pretty un-responsive,, not fun at all.



Yes, the GUI is a bit sluggish but I have not experience the slow input switching you are seeing. There's a 1-2 sec delay when switching between sources or sound fields. I find that the GUI is cumbersome to use so I prefer to use the remote to switch between sources and sound fields.


----------



## YOTR

I mentioned about having a few blackouts/HDMI handshake issues today but though it was just the station. Well it happened again a few minutes ago when I was just doing a little more cabling in the back. What I found out was the the HDMI out port does indeed have a HDMI handshake/defect issue. If I barely (and I mean barely) wiggle or push the cable down (I am talking barely touching it) the signal is lost and the input goes blank. If I release my finger the signal eventually come back. That would explain my issues earlier. I checked the other connections and none of them have this problem (nor have I ever had this type of HDMI issue before). I am really bummed right now as I never had this problem with the CT100. So I will be generating an RMA and sending it back. I still have to pay return shipping back to Sony which really stinks. I am thinking about just getting the credit and reordering it from Provantage or Amazon. Hopefully this is just a fluke as I love the CT500.



UPDATE: Well I decided to make sure the HDMI cable I was using for the output was not bad. I replaced it with an extra HDMI cable I had and sure enough it works without any drops even when I wiggle the cable up and down. I also tried a second HDMI cable and it also worked flawlessly. Here is the problem though. When I tried the so called bad HDMI cable on other devices (XBOX 360, PS3, HD DVR) they all worked perfectly! No dropouts at all which is really strange. So I am left wondering if the output port on my CT500 is just picky (How can 2 cables work flawlessly yet the bad one doesn't show the same dropouts on other devices?) or that there still may be an issue but only select HDMI cables show a problem (or maybe I just got lucky?). Worth an RMA still? I really don't know at his point.


----------



## moncher44

Hey All,


This is my first post as well and I've been looking for a soundbar for the bedroom. Thank you as well to YOTR, davyo, and da1writer for your expertise. I look forward to the setting or tweeks the three of you recommend.


Also can anyone that ordered from Provantage let me know if you received your CT-500 yet. And if you have how long did it take to receive, what were the shipping costs and what was the final unit price. Thank you as I'm bitting at the bit to purchase but would obviously like to find the best deal I can.


Great forum everyone and thanks for the help.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moncher44* /forum/post/16776186
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> 
> This is my first post as well and I've been looking for a soundbar for the bedroom. Thank you as well to YOTR, davyo, and da1writer for your expertise. I look forward to the setting or tweeks the three of you recommend.
> 
> 
> Also can anyone that ordered from Provantage let me know if you received your CT-500 yet. And if you have how long did it take to receive, what were the shipping costs and what was the final unit price. Thank you as I'm bitting at the bit to purchase but would obviously like to find the best deal I can.
> 
> 
> Great forum everyone and thanks for the help.



Hi, and welcome to the forum.


Yes, do wait to see if those that ordered from Pro get theirs before you order from them, as far as I know no one has gotten one yet from Pro but I have seen were several here are waiting for delivery.


If Pro does deliver, its the best deal online "at the moment" for the CT-500.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR

Wow, what a nightmare. Read a few posts back about my issue. It is working now after a cable swap but the so called bad HDMI cable works on everything else I have so I would rather just swap the system to be sure. Plus I have had a few HDMI ports go bad slowly in the past so I don't know if this is a sign of things to come. I definitely won't be buying from Sonystyle again (I should have known with the TV problems I had with them a few years ago). Well I called customer care and tech support wants to fix my 3 day old CT500 HDMI port issue. They want me to ship it off and it will take a minimum of 2 weeks to get it back! LOL! They stated an exchange on a 3 day old item is not an option! So basically I was told either send my brand new CT500 in for repair or get a refund (I would have to pay for shipping back, no prepaid label!). I then got transferred back to customer care and the nice agent stated it should be returnable and he authorized it. So basically I will get a prepaid label today in my inbox. Once I ship it, I have to call back SonyStyle with the tracking number. They will then send out a new CT500 to me at no extra charge (or so they say







). If this goes smoothly from here on out, I would be shocked.......lol







.


As long as I get a new one I will be happy. I am done with Sonystyle though after that. I was tempted to return it and order from provantage but that might be a bigger hassle as I have a feeling sonystyle would try to charge me a restocking fee.


----------



## coolowl

Wow, this makes me want to order from Amazon or wait until a local store like Wal-Mart carries it.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/16776649
> 
> 
> Wow, this makes me want to order from Amazon or wait until a local store like Wal-Mart carries it.





Honestly I would get it from Amazon as it might be weeks before BB let along Walmart has it in stock. I bought the CT100 from Amazon originally because they have an awesome return policy. If you have an issue with Amazon, you can simply print out a prepaid label and return it. There are no issues or red tape. If I didn't have to pay return shipping and the possibility of a restocking fee, I would return it and buy from Amazon. Hopefully it will go smoothly. Now I get the joy of packing it back up which should be great fun......lol







. I thought about just dealing with it as mine seems to be working now but I don't want to take a chance if the issue comes up again.


----------



## lazura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moncher44* /forum/post/16776186
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> 
> This is my first post as well and I've been looking for a soundbar for the bedroom. Thank you as well to YOTR, davyo, and da1writer for your expertise. I look forward to the setting or tweeks the three of you recommend.
> 
> 
> Also can anyone that ordered from Provantage let me know if you received your CT-500 yet. And if you have how long did it take to receive, what were the shipping costs and what was the final unit price. Thank you as I'm bitting at the bit to purchase but would obviously like to find the best deal I can.
> 
> 
> Great forum everyone and thanks for the help.



I pre-ordered my CT500 from ProVantage and finally received my UPS tracking number today. It is scheduled to arrive in 2 days, and then I will finally know if this much cheaper price at ProVantage is legit.


----------



## YOTR

Well it looks like Sonystyle is just going to credit my card when they get the package. With that in mind, I can order from anywhere now which is a relief. I will be following this thread closely to get updates on people that purchased the CT500 from provantage. I would like to get a replacement by Friday but if people receive their order from provantage without any issues, I feel like I would be crazy not to buy from them (even if it means waiting until next week to get it). The only other options would be crutchfield or amazon and they might still arrive on Monday as it is to late today to have an order ship.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16778652
> 
> 
> Well it looks like Sonystyle is just going to credit my card when they get the package. With that in mind, I can order from anywhere now which is a relief. I will be following this thread closely to get updates on people that purchased the CT500 from provantage. I would like to get a replacement by Friday but if people receive their order from provantage without any issues, I feel like I would be crazy not to buy from them (even if it means waiting until next week to get it). The only other options would be crutchfield or amazon and they might still arrive on Monday as it is to late today to have an order ship.



Just to let you know, I am thinking about ordering from Provantage today as well, and I called to verify the shipping date, and I was told twice that the current orders will be shipped by the end of this week, and new orders will be another 1 - 2 weeks after that. So that wouldl be about 2 - 3 weeks wait time. I'm now weighing the options is $135 worth 2 - 3 weeks? Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16778798
> 
> 
> Just to let you know, I am thinking about ordering from Provantage today as well, and I called to verify the shipping date, and I was told twice that the current orders will be shipped by the end of this week, and new orders will be another 1 - 2 weeks after that. So that wouldl be about 2 - 3 weeks wait time. I'm now weighing the options is $135 worth 2 - 3 weeks? Just thought I'd let you know.




Wow, that is quite long actually. So if I ordered tonight, I would be waiting 2-3 weeks? Honestly, I would just get it from Amazon at that point. I hate not saving that much if I have the option but 2-3 weeks is to long for me. Thanks for the update by the way.


----------



## Swiftks

Well crap, I just pulled the trigger on Crutchfield. I would have gone Provantage, but I called to triple check... if I order from Provantage today, 2 - 3 week wait time, and that doesn't include the actual ship time, that's just the time till Provantage will get more in stock. Actually, I'm not a big fan of Crutchfield, but if you use *3A172* for coupon code, you will get $20.00 off; so you'll get it for $479.99 & free shipping, better than sonystyle & Amazon. Plus, then you're only talking about a $92 difference from Provantage, and I'll take that for the amount of wait time; my order placed today, shoud ship today as well from Crutchfield. Anyway, just thougt I'd give a little FYI.


----------



## lazura

For those that have received their CT500's already, are there any audio OUT jacks on the sub or the speaker? I just want to determine if I will be able to send audio out from this unit to a headphone amp or another audio box. Thanks.


----------



## blue comet

Crutchfield is an EXCELLENT store.. yes their prices are high but they stand by their sale 1000% In the case of the CT 500 with everyone selling it for basically the same price ..with the one exception.. I'd without a doubt buy from them.. with Amazon sometimes their supplier can be slow.. not everything ships direct from their warehouse..


----------



## jortiz82

just wondering from people that already have and listened to there ct500 what kind of hdmi works best.( 1.3 cl2 etc. )


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16779245
> 
> 
> Well crap, I just pulled the trigger on Crutchfield. I would have gone Provantage, but I called to triple check... if I order from Provantage today, 2 - 3 week wait time, and that doesn't include the actual ship time, that's just the time till Provantage will get more in stock. Actually, I'm not a big fan of Crutchfield, but if you use *3A172* for coupon code, you will get $20.00 off; so you'll get it for $479.99 & free shipping, better than sonystyle & Amazon. Plus, then you're only talking about a $92 difference from Provantage, and I'll take that for the amount of wait time; my order placed today, shoud ship today as well from Crutchfield. Anyway, just thougt I'd give a little FYI.




Thanks for the code! I also just ordered it from Crutchfield. Amazon ran out of stock so that was not an option. It seems like it is starting to sell out at a lot of stores online. I had also called Provantage after reading your earlier post. They told me the same thing. It is not worth it if I have to wait 2-3 weeks to get it. I think it took me almost an hour to package up my defective CT500 tonight. I will be sending that off tomorrow after work. I just hope Sonystyle refunds my money quickly.


----------



## Morbeas

Great thread. I already own the CT100 and was wondering if the 500 is worth the difference in price. For those of you in the know, can you tell me what exactly are the differences between the two units please?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## scupking

I really want to get this but I have 2 CT-100s. I have to find away to sell one of them. I will keep the CT-100 for the bedroom and the CT-500 will be for the living room. To this day I'm still impressed with the CT-100.


----------



## peashooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazura* /forum/post/16779291
> 
> 
> For those that have received their CT500's already, are there any audio OUT jacks on the sub or the speaker? I just want to determine if I will be able to send audio out from this unit to a headphone amp or another audio box. Thanks.



There is only one HDMI out on this unit and it's for the TV. There are no other output jacks audio or video. There's the DMPort that one can connect the Sony BlueTooth module to but I think that's only for streaming music to the CT500. I don't think you can pair it with a BT Headphone. That would be awesome if it's possible.


Take a look at the images here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/3985927...7620651816812/


----------



## NoviceARS

Thanks for all the info guys, I've been following this thread.


I'm trying to get this shipped to Canada, and the only solution I've come up with is to ship it to a friend's address in the US and bring it back to Canada. It's not available on the Sonystyle Canadian website and I've sure if it was, it would be overpriced (The HT-100 is $500 CDN!!!)


For the people that have received the package, can you tell me the dimensions of the package?


Thanks!


----------



## lazura

I just received my CT-500 today from ProVantage and it arrived in great shape. No damage to the box at all. So, it looks like ProVantage is 'legit'. Unfortunately, I have decided I'm going to go with a more full-blown surround sound system in my den including a receiver, sub and 5 speakers. I just found out my neighbor is selling his Home Theater system (Denon) at a price I can't turn down! Therefore, I'm going to offer this unit for sale to anyone on this forum. The box has not been opened yet, so you would be buying it brand new. I'm selling it for four-hundred, including shipping (within reason, of course). This will save you one hundred dollars off the Sony price (and not have to wait two weeks for ProAdvantage) and comes with the full warranty and my receipt. Send me a personal email or to my AVS email and first person gets it! If you pay via PayPal, I will ship out immediately.


----------



## lazura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazura* /forum/post/16786801
> 
> 
> I just received my CT-500 today from ProVantage and it arrived in great shape. No damage to the box at all. So, it looks like ProVantage is 'legit'. Unfortunately, I have decided I'm going to go with a more full-blown surround sound system in my den including a receiver, sub and 5 speakers. I just found out my neighbor is selling his Home Theater system (Denon) at a price I can't turn down! Therefore, I'm going to offer this unit for sale to anyone on this forum. The box has not been opened yet, so you would be buying it brand new. I'm selling it for four-hundred, including shipping (within reason, of course). This will save you one hundred dollars off the Sony price (and not have to wait two weeks for ProAdvantage) and comes with the full warranty and my receipt. Send me a personal email or to my AVS email and first person gets it! If you pay via PayPal, I will ship out immediately.



Also, I have pictures of the boxed CT-500 I received today I can send to your personal email address for those who are interested.


----------



## YOTR

Well I dropped off my defective CT500 with Fedex. It was a relief to get it sent off. My replacement already shipped from Crutchfield and is scheduled to be delivered on Friday. I don't think I will be home from work to accept the package so I might have to wait until Monday to get it







. Props to Crutchfield for the quick shipping though







.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazura* /forum/post/16786801
> 
> 
> I just received my CT-500 today from ProVantage and it arrived in great shape. No damage to the box at all. So, it looks like ProVantage is 'legit'. Unfortunately, I have decided I'm going to go with a more full-blown surround sound system in my den including a receiver, sub and 5 speakers. I just found out my neighbor is selling his Home Theater system (Denon) at a price I can't turn down! Therefore, I'm going to offer this unit for sale to anyone on this forum. The box has not been opened yet, so you would be buying it brand new. I'm selling it for four-hundred, including shipping (within reason, of course). This will save you one hundred dollars off the Sony price (and not have to wait two weeks for ProAdvantage) and comes with the full warranty and my receipt. Send me a personal email or to my AVS email and first person gets it! If you pay via PayPal, I will ship out immediately.




I probably would have taken you up on your offer had I seen it last night before I ordered a replacement from Crutchfield







. That's a great deal though and still saves someone a nice chunk of change







.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lazura* /forum/post/16786801
> 
> 
> I just received my CT-500 today from ProVantage and it arrived in great shape. No damage to the box at all. So, it looks like ProVantage is 'legit'. Unfortunately, I have decided I'm going to go with a more full-blown surround sound system in my den including a receiver, sub and 5 speakers. I just found out my neighbor is selling his Home Theater system (Denon) at a price I can't turn down! Therefore, I'm going to offer this unit for sale to anyone on this forum. The box has not been opened yet, so you would be buying it brand new. I'm selling it for four-hundred, including shipping (within reason, of course). This will save you one hundred dollars off the Sony price (and not have to wait two weeks for ProAdvantage) and comes with the full warranty and my receipt. Send me a personal email or to my AVS email and first person gets it! If you pay via PayPal, I will ship out immediately.



Crap... I wish I wasn't moving, I'd take you up on your offer







!


----------



## bk.secret23












You see the soundbar?


----------



## jortiz82

what are the best hdmi cables that will work for the ct500 that will give best picture and sound but without that "monster" price.


----------



## tjtripp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jortiz82* /forum/post/16791156
> 
> 
> what are the best hdmi cables that will work for the ct500 that will give best picture and sound but without that "monster" price.



I get all my cables from monoprice. They have great prices and their cables are all great quality.


----------



## Milt99

Bluejeans or monoprice.


----------



## jortiz82

is there a specific hdmi cable from monoprice you would recommend?


----------



## bk.secret23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jortiz82* /forum/post/16791278
> 
> 
> is there a specific hdmi cable from monoprice you would recommend?



28AWG HDMI 1.3a Category 2 Certified Male to Male Cables will do you good. As long as it's a 1.3a then you're fine.


----------



## tjtripp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jortiz82* /forum/post/16791278
> 
> 
> is there a specific hdmi cable from monoprice you would recommend?



Not necessarily. HDMI cables are as dependent on shielding and insulation as coaxial cables because they deal with digital signals as opposed to analog. Just get any HDMI cable from them and you should be good.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjtripp* /forum/post/16792623
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. HDMI cables are as dependent on shielding and insulation as coaxial cables because they deal with digital signals as opposed to analog. Just get any HDMI cable from them and you should be good.



Agreed and thanks bk.secret23, the pic greatly showpieces the soundbar nicely. Can't wait to get my CT500, hopefully with it being so long it doesn't topple off my tv (it's a 47")...


----------



## billips1002

Just wanted to note that I got my CT500 from Provantage yesterday. I'm still playing with the settings. I think the sound is good with a surround sound source. It's just ok with a stereo source such as Tigers baseball on FSN Detroit. I'll see if I can make it better of course...


One thing I am a little unsatisfied with, when I pull up the GUI to adjust settings while watching tv through my Comcast HD DVR the screen goes black with no sound, comes back with sound, and then goes black again before it comes back on so I can change the settings.


Does anybody have suggestions for settings yet? I haven't found dialogue to be too quiet so far. I've watched a Tigers game and an episode of The Closer, both in HD.


----------



## da1writer

@ billips1002: I'll most likely do another settings post whenever I get my CT500, glad everyone is liking them so far - I am a bit envious though







!

Darn move....


----------



## NoviceARS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billips1002* /forum/post/16793559
> 
> 
> Just wanted to note that I got my CT500 from Provantage yesterday. I'm still playing with the settings. I think the sound is good with a surround sound source. It's just ok with a stereo source such as Tigers baseball on FSN Detroit. I'll see if I can make it better of course...
> 
> 
> One thing I am a little unsatisfied with, when I pull up the GUI to adjust settings while watching tv through my Comcast HD DVR the screen goes black with no sound, comes back with sound, and then goes black again before it comes back on so I can change the settings.
> 
> 
> Does anybody have suggestions for settings yet? I haven't found dialogue to be too quiet so far. I've watched a Tigers game and an episode of The Closer, both in HD.



Billips,


I just placed my order last night from Provantage. Can I ask how long it took from order to your door? Currently Provantage say 5-8 business process time.


Also, there is a a bracket for wall mounting? Do you know if it's universal?


THanks again!!!


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoviceARS* /forum/post/16795667
> 
> 
> Billips,
> 
> 
> I just placed my order last night from Provantage. Can I ask how long it took from order to your door? Currently Provantage say 5-8 business process time.
> 
> 
> Also, there is a a bracket for wall mounting? Do you know if it's universal?
> 
> 
> THanks again!!!






You might be waiting quite awhile as they are currently awaiting stock. I called on Monday and they stated that they were expecting more in 2 weeks (plus the time it takes to ship it). I didn't want to wait 2-3 weeks so I ordered it from Crutchfield. It wasn't quite as cheap but at least I will get it tomorrow. You might call them to get another update but as of Monday evening that was what I was told. If you don't have a problem waiting, then I would stick with them as it's still the best deal by a large margin.


----------



## bk.secret23

Here's another one:


----------



## NoviceARS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16796252
> 
> 
> You might be waiting quite awhile as they are currently awaiting stock. I called on Monday and they stated that they were expecting more in 2 weeks (plus the time it takes to ship it). I didn't want to wait 2-3 weeks so I ordered it from Crutchfield. It wasn't quite as cheap but at least I will get it tomorrow. You might call them to get another update but as of Monday evening that was what I was told. If you don't have a problem waiting, then I would stick with them as it's still the best deal by a large margin.



Actually, Provantage called me today because they couldn't verify my Canadian AMEX, so in the process, I asked if they had an ETA. She talked to their purchasing dept. and the next shipment is supposed to arrive at their warehouse on 29/07/09. Much too late for me, so I guess I'm gonna order from Crutchfield.


----------



## streyle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoviceARS* /forum/post/16798055
> 
> 
> Actually, Provantage called me today because they couldn't verify my Canadian AMEX, so in the process, I asked if they had an ETA. She talked to their purchasing dept. and the next shipment is supposed to arrive at their warehouse on 29/07/09. Much too late for me, so I guess I'm gonna order from Crutchfield.




Look over at amazon! It's now on sale for $452, so you can save a little bit...


----------



## NoviceARS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *streyle* /forum/post/16798724
> 
> 
> Look over at amazon! It's now on sale for $452, so you can save a little bit...



Thanks for the heads up, but it's actually $486 - $30 if you sign up for the Amazon Visa card...unless I'm missing something?


----------



## streyle

Sorry, it was at $452 earlier today and up to $480 now....


I was going to bite this morning, but waited too long....Hopefully it comes down again soon....


----------



## Platfinger

Anyone else order this from Provantage and actually receive it yet? Mine still has not shipped, and I feel like I'm being strung along here.


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoviceARS* /forum/post/16795667
> 
> 
> Billips,
> 
> 
> I just placed my order last night from Provantage. Can I ask how long it took from order to your door? Currently Provantage say 5-8 business process time.
> 
> 
> Also, there is a a bracket for wall mounting? Do you know if it's universal?
> 
> 
> THanks again!!!



Sorry but I don't really remember. I think it was about 2 weeks but I ordered a few days before Sony started shipping and it shipped direct from Sony so it really doesn't say much about the actual lead time.


The included bracket isn't for wall mounting. It's actually made to mount the soundbar on a Sony W-Series tv. According to the users manual, you can hang the soundbar on the wall using two 1"+ screws, 265mm apart center to center.


----------



## bk.secret23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billips1002* /forum/post/16799622
> 
> 
> The included bracket isn't for wall mounting. It's actually made to mount the soundbar on a Sony W-Series tv. According to the users manual, you can hang the soundbar on the wall using two 1"+ screws, 265mm apart center to center.



As you can see on the picture I posted above, the sound bar is connected to the television (W5100-US, F5-Japan).


----------



## wmarkw

Just an FYI but Vanns now has this in stcok. Got an email alert. Looks like a good price too: http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/it.../sony-ht-ct500 


I have been following this thread and I think I'm gonna purchase one of these bad boys. I sold off my montior audio silver series speakers on Craig's yesterday and got a good price for them as they were 10 years old and have been boxed up for the last several months. I'm gonna miss them but I hate having cables laying around and I have a 3 year old and a 9 month old boy who would find away to eat my speakers and have it fall on him. Anyways I know I'm not going to get a true HT experience but I'm ok with that and will get back into HT when I have more of a dedicated room and when the kids are older.


I'll be bugging you Da1 soon enough to help me fine tune this thing!!


----------



## streyle

Have there been any reviews comparing this and the 100 model? I'm still debating whether it's worth the extra $200 over the 100 model


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *streyle* /forum/post/16802764
> 
> 
> Have there been any reviews comparing this and the 100 model? I'm still debating whether it's worth the extra $200 over the 100 model



User Reviews, yes - you will have to go a few pages back though in this thread. Look for Davyo, Peashooter, and YOTR - they received theirs and really like it and believe it's a worthy upgrade from the CT100.


----------



## ffareed

Thanks for the great input so far by everyone. I have pulled the trigger and I found that J and R has it for $449.00


I do not have enough posts to link the url. Just search for CT500 at jandrdotcom.


I ordered mine from B&H, yesterday. They did the price match for me and I have my UPS tracking number. I went with B&H based on past experience and I prefer the customer service (so far).



Thanks everyone.


----------



## ffareed

I have 3 posts now. Here are the links.

http://www.jr.com/sony/pe/SON_HTCT500/ 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...SOUND_BAR.html


----------



## theBajaneye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16776265
> 
> 
> Hi, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> Yes, do wait to see if those that ordered from Pro get theirs before you order from them, as far as I know no one has gotten one yet from Pro but I have seen were several here are waiting for delivery.
> 
> 
> If Pro does deliver, its the best deal online "at the moment" for the CT-500.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



re: ProVantage - they are legit. I ordered my HTCT500 on June 29, 2009 and received it on Tuesday, July 7, 2009.


----------



## theBajaneye

I just joined this forum. I have been monitoring for approximately two weeks. I want to express my thanks to all those who have shared their hints, tricks and reviews, particularly the gurus of this thread (da1writer, davyo, and YOTR).










Though I've had my soundbar since Tuesday, I've only used it once due to the busy work week. I look forward to someone posting a technical review with tweaking specs as I am a novice to home audio.


----------



## erick883

I ordered from ProVantage on July 1st after seeing some of the other posters' impressions and just received notice today (10th) that it has shipped. A little bit more lead time than some other stores, but worth it to me for the savings. Looking forward to getting this.


----------



## YOTR

Well the return facility received my defective CT500 yesterday which is good. I am just waiting on UPS to deliver my new one from Crutchfield today







.


----------



## steve1a

The price at Amazon keeps yo yo-ing up and down today it hit $440.03 w/ free shipping:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._ya_os_product 


I had ordered it a few days ago @ $457 -

I called customer services and was told that Amazon is "officially not doing price adjustments" on any already shipped items (which it just did today) but they did issue a credit for the difference that I can use for a future purchase as a "courtesy"










BTW: _Amazon also has an additional promotion tied to this - You get $5.00 worth of MP3 downloads when the product ships._


----------



## NoviceARS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve1a* /forum/post/16805911
> 
> 
> The price at Amazon keeps yo yo-ing up and down today it hit $440.03 w/ free shipping:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._ya_os_product
> 
> 
> I had ordered it a few days ago @ $457 -
> 
> I called customer services and was told that Amazon is "officially not doing price adjustments" on any already shipped items (which it just did today) but they did issue a credit for the difference that I can use for a future purchase as a "courtesy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: _Amazon also has an additional promotion tied to this - You get $5.00 worth of MP3 downloads when the product ships._



Thanks for the heads up! I placed my order @ Amazon...estimated shipping date is July 15th!


----------



## YOTR

Well I got my new CT500 from Crutchfield yesterday. I haven't had a chance to set it up but Sony already credited me for the return (pretty impressive as they just received it on Thursday evening). The frustrating thing is I still haven't been refunded the $50 credit they gave me almost two weeks ago! They gave me a small adjustment when the CT500 shipped a few days later than they stated. Because of those adjustments, they were not able to refund the entire amount right away as those were still processing. I knew that was going to be an issue and sure enough it looks like it will be. I think they see the return and just assume the credits won't matter anymore because I will be getting a refund for that. Hopefully I can get it figured out in the next few days as Sony is checking on it.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16807905
> 
> 
> Well I got my new CT500 from Crutchfield yesterday. I haven't had a chance to set it up but Sony already credited me for the return (pretty impressive as they just received it on Thursday evening). The frustrating thing is I still haven't been refunded the $50 credit they gave me almost two weeks ago! They gave me a small adjustment when the CT500 shipped a few days later than they stated. Because of those adjustments, they were not able to refund the entire amount right away as those were still processing. I knew that was going to be an issue and sure enough it looks like it will be. I think they see the return and just assume the credits won't matter anymore because I will be getting a refund for that. Hopefully I can get it figured out in the next few days as Sony is checking on it.



Hope you have better luck with this one, i've odered many times from crutchfield over the years. They may not have the best prices, but the free shipping on most items quick shipping good in stock and no sales tax is a plus imo. Let us know how you make out, once you get the ct500 set up.


----------



## coolowl

Why would the "no sales tax" be an incentive? You still have to list that on your taxes in the Use Tax area. At least in Kentucky we do. Maybe not all states have that.


----------



## Captfluoro

I bought a 52" XBR6 for a new room in my house and bought a CT500 mostly for its HDMI and component inputs (will have Directv, Blu-Ray and a Wii hooked up). Got the CT500 from Crutchfield yesterday and since the XBR is still in its box (new room isn't finished yet) I hooked it up to a Samsung UN46B6000 just to hear it. I'm hoping someone will list some settings for it because I was quite disappointed, especially on HDTV shows. I get the surround sounds but dialogue is non-existent. I watched Underworld on Blu-ray and some scenes were good, but in others again the main dialogue could barely be heard. I'm hoping its just set up incorrectly and I don't have a faulty unit. IMO, the guys here are the experts and I always check AVS before I buy a piece of equipment. Thanks.


Reid


----------



## scupking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captfluoro* /forum/post/16808537
> 
> 
> I bought a 52" XBR6 for a new room in my house and bought a CT500 mostly for its HDMI and component inputs (will have Directv, Blu-Ray and a Wii hooked up). Got the CT500 from Crutchfield yesterday and since the XBR is still in its box (new room isn't finished yet) I hooked it up to a Samsung UN46B6000 just to hear it. I'm hoping someone will list some settings for it because I was quite disappointed, especially on HDTV shows. I get the surround sounds but dialogue is non-existent. I watched Underworld on Blu-ray and some scenes were good, but in others again the main dialogue could barely be heard. I'm hoping its just set up incorrectly and I don't have a faulty unit. IMO, the guys here are the experts and I always check AVS before I buy a piece of equipment. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Reid



Just like a normal surround sound there should be an option to raise the volume of the center channel. I would put my CT-100 to +3 on the center channel and that would solve the dialogue issue for me.


----------



## Captfluoro

I had it up to +4 and still was minimal dialogue. I was just testing it out "Bee Movie" on HBOHD, just background sound and music, Zero dialogue. I'm wondering if its due to the 5.1 sound.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captfluoro* /forum/post/16808628
> 
> 
> I had it up to +4 and still was minimal dialogue. I was just testing it out "Bee Movie" on HBOHD, just background sound and music, Zero dialogue. I'm wondering if its due to the 5.1 sound.



Sometimes turning off the DRC helps, at least it did with my ct100 not sure it will help with the ct500. I have my center at +2 or +3 depending on the content ie: blu ray ota etc., i'm surprised the ct500 is having dialogue issues with some of you being that it now has two center speakers.


----------



## Captfluoro

Um...DRC? Hate to sound ignorant (I'm usually pretty good at this stuff) but what is DRC?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captfluoro* /forum/post/16808904
> 
> 
> Um...DRC? Hate to sound ignorant (I'm usually pretty good at this stuff) but what is DRC?



Dynamic Range Control.. you'll find it in the amp menu..


----------



## YOTR

Well I officially have really bad luck. I opened up the CT500 from Crutchfield to test it today. I noticed the front subwoofer grill was caved in on the left side. I was able to push on the right side and almost even it out. When I turned it on though the subwoofer would occasionally crackle so either it got damaged in shipping (box was perfect though) or it was just plain defective from the factory. Only bright side is that Crutchfield was great about it and stated they would have a new one shipped out Monday morning. They never pressured me into giving it more time and stated that just for cosmetic reasons, I should return it for a new one. I like customer service like that







. Maybe I am not meant to have a working CT500







.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16809170
> 
> 
> Well I officially have really bad luck. I opened up the CT500 from Crutchfield to test it today. I noticed the front subwoofer grill was caved in on the left side. I was able to push on the right side and almost even it out. When I turned it on though the subwoofer would occasionally crackle so either it got damaged in shipping (box was perfect though) or it was just plain defective from the factory. Only bright side is that Crutchfield was great about it and stated they would have a new one shipped out Monday morning. They never pressured me into giving it more time and stated that just for cosmetic reasons, I should return it for a new one. I like customer service like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe I am not meant to have a working CT500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That blows man sorry to hear that, one of the reasons i hate mail order sometimes.







Hope you have better luck with the next one, this is why i bought my ct100 at walmart 90 day return + if it's damaged when you get it home you can always run back and exchange it.


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captfluoro* /forum/post/16808628
> 
> 
> I had it up to +4 and still was minimal dialogue. I was just testing it out "Bee Movie" on HBOHD, just background sound and music, Zero dialogue. I'm wondering if its due to the 5.1 sound.



I hate to say it but you may have a defective system. I've been watching HD sports, HD television programs, blu-ray movies, etc. during the past few days with the center channel set at -1 or 0 and I've never had a problem hearing dialogue.


I have all of my components (Wii, cable box, Blu-ray) going through the CT500 with component/HDMI cables and then on to my Panasonic TC-P54V10 with an HDMI cable.


I hope you get your setup to work for you but it sounds to me like there must be a problem.


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16809073
> 
> 
> Dynamic Range Control.. you'll find it in the amp menu..



The CT500 doesn't have any settings for DRC in the GUI menu. It does have "dynamic range compression" which I have set to OFF. It also has "Video Direct" which I have set to ON. This means the system does not process HDMI video signals before relaying them on to the television.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16809328
> 
> 
> That blows man sorry to hear that, one of the reasons i hate mail order sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have better luck with the next one, this is why i bought my ct100 at walmart 90 day return + if it's damaged when you get it home you can always run back and exchange it.




That is very true. If I could have found it locally I probably would of just payed more to do that. At least Crutchfield has a great return policy. I called them and had an email with a prepaid label before I even got off the phone. That is great customer service!


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billips1002* /forum/post/16809422
> 
> 
> The CT500 doesn't have any settings for DRC in the GUI menu. It does have "dynamic range compression" which I have set to OFF. It also has "Video Direct" which I have set to ON. This means the system does not process HDMI video signals before relaying them on to the television.



Try turning the dynamic Range compression to Standard...


----------



## Captfluoro

I tried every combination, still very quiet dialogue. I'm just going to ship it back to Crutchfield and get another one. Thanks for all of the input.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Hello, new to board here--but I've been getting lots of great info off it for weeks. Thanks for all the great posts.

I'm seriously considering a sony HT-CT500 soundbar to match with my 52 inch XBR9 that is to be delivered soon. What I have read seems to indicate that it is a decent option without having to worry about running a bunch of wires and mounting speakers all over my odd shaped living room.

What I need to know is am I limited to only the soundbar and subwoofer for my living room sound? Can I install some other brand (bose maybe??) of flush mounted ceiling speakers and connect them through the soundbar as I am not using a receiver other than the CT500?







Would they play at the same time as the soundbar and subwoofer, or only on dedicated separate channel by themselves? Maybe I'll decide I don't need them once I hook up the soundbar and subwoofer, but I'd like to know if I would have that option....


Also, has anyone had any problem wall mounting the CT500?


----------



## scupking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anynamewilldo* /forum/post/16811026
> 
> 
> Hello, new to board here--but I've been getting lots of great info off it for weeks. Thanks for all the great posts.
> 
> I'm seriously considering a sony HT-CT500 soundbar to match with my 52 inch XBR9 that is to be delivered soon. What I have read seems to indicate that it is a decent option without having to worry about running a bunch of wires and mounting speakers all over my odd shaped living room.
> 
> What I need to know is am I limited to only the soundbar and subwoofer for my living room sound? Can I install some other brand (bose maybe??) of flush mounted ceiling speakers and connect them through the soundbar as I am not using a receiver other than the CT500?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would they play at the same time as the soundbar and subwoofer, or only on dedicated separate channel by themselves? Maybe I'll decide I don't need them once I hook up the soundbar and subwoofer, but I'd like to know if I would have that option....
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone had any problem wall mounting the CT500?



No you can't hook up other surround sound speakers to the these sound bars.


----------



## localnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anynamewilldo* /forum/post/16811026
> 
> 
> Hello, new to board here--but I've been getting lots of great info off it for weeks. Thanks for all the great posts.
> 
> I'm seriously considering a sony HT-CT500 soundbar to match with my 52 inch XBR9 that is to be delivered soon. What I have read seems to indicate that it is a decent option without having to worry about running a bunch of wires and mounting speakers all over my odd shaped living room.
> 
> What I need to know is am I limited to only the soundbar and subwoofer for my living room sound? Can I install some other brand (bose maybe??) of flush mounted ceiling speakers and connect them through the soundbar as I am not using a receiver other than the CT500?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would they play at the same time as the soundbar and subwoofer, or only on dedicated separate channel by themselves? Maybe I'll decide I don't need them once I hook up the soundbar and subwoofer, but I'd like to know if I would have that option....
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone had any problem wall mounting the CT500?



To do what you want to do you will need to purchase an AVR. If their is a self powered bar out there that will handle rear surrounds, I don't know of one. And as far as the Bose, there are much better speakers out there for less money, trust me. Don't fall for the Bose marketing.


Mike


----------



## steve1a

Anyone familiar with any of the Sony S-AIR products ?


The HTCT500 specs list -S-AIR multi-room audio capability-


Specifically would it pair up with the :

Sony WAHT-SA10 S-AIR Wireless Surround Speaker Kit-
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-WAHT-SA10...=3MRS8BQNL4VYG 


could this work as a rear surround speaker ?


----------



## loganx3d

Two questions about the CT500:


1) Would it be a problem to NOT pass video through? So, run HDMI video to my TV from PS3, Mac Mini, etc., and run the optical audio directly into the CT500? Do you lose settings or quality?


2) How is the input lag with this? Has anyone tried using it with a video game like Rock Band, where audio and video lag is really important?


Thanks!


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steve1a* /forum/post/16811703
> 
> 
> Anyone familiar with any of the Sony S-AIR products ?
> 
> 
> The HTCT500 specs list -S-AIR multi-room audio capability-
> 
> 
> Specifically would it pair up with the :
> 
> Sony WAHT-SA10 S-AIR Wireless Surround Speaker Kit-
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-WAHT-SA10...=3MRS8BQNL4VYG
> 
> 
> could this work as a rear surround speaker ?



No, you will not be able to use S-AIR Wireless Surround Speaker Kit to help you with rear speakers. S-Air is meant to be used to have sound in another room, in other words you would have sound in 2 rooms instead of one (the same type of sound). A soundbar is suppose to eliminate THE NEED to have rear speakers (ALL soundbars advertise this). The CT500 will try to push the "Rear Effects" behind you and in my room is does it pretty well and often.

Soundbars were meant to alleviate the headache of having to place speakers all over your room, in certain places of your room, and having wires all over the place. So you should NEVER expect ANY soundbar to accommodate to you wanting to add rear speakers because it's suppose to alleviate the need for them. AS someone has mentioned, a soundbar might not be good for you, you are most likely better off buying a wireless sound system if you are worried about rear speakers...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loganx3d* /forum/post/16812540
> 
> 
> Two questions about the CT500:
> 
> 
> 1) Would it be a problem to NOT pass video through? So, run HDMI video to my TV from PS3, Mac Mini, etc., and run the optical audio directly into the CT500? Do you lose settings or quality?
> 
> 
> 2) How is the input lag with this? Has anyone tried using it with a video game like Rock Band, where audio and video lag is really important?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



A1) You can have it pass-through audio, and when you get the CT500 we can give you steps in how to do it. In regards to the other question, YES, you WILL lose sound quality if you hook it up the "easy" way (ie have everything hooked up to the TV and then plug an optical cord plugged into the CT100.) Not only will you lose out on HD Audio (via PCM) your PS3 can provide but also because of that optical cord you are causing your devices to run through 2- 3 devices instead of directly (ie you are now downmixing/downgrading the audio.) It is ALWAYS best to plug your devices DIRECTLY to the CT500 itself, as mentioned before - it does pass through audio/video with no problems and you can also enjoy HD Audio (via PCM) on your PS3 which the optical cord will NEVER provide.


A2) I can't entirely speak for the CT500 because I have the CT100 but I don't notice/experienced any lag whatsoever, so in other words, NO, there is no lag.


----------



## steve1a

Thanks, soundbars work fine for me - I am already using the CT100 - which I just added the TDM-BT1 Digital Media Port Bluetooth Adaptor to http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._ya_oh_product works great paired with my Vaio laptop. Took me awhile to decipher Sony's specs to know that I needed that one.


----------



## edgorme




> Quote:
> PSN- da1writer
> 
> My Sony CT-100 Settings (& PS3 Settings) *UPDATED 1/10/09*
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post15172017



Do the settings listed here for the CT100 hold for the CT500? Any changes to them for the CT500?


----------



## Mr Prom

hey there... 1st post... i had a question about the remote... can i use it to run my comcast cable box?.. or can i use my comcast cable remote to run the subwoofer?..


----------



## imabanana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16812559
> 
> 
> S-Air is meant to be used to have sound in another room, in other words you would have sound in 2 rooms instead of one (the same type of sound).



And, to quote Sony: "S-AIR technology also delivers audio wirelessly to rear surround speakers".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16812559
> 
> 
> No, you will not be able to use S-AIR Wireless Surround Speaker Kit to help you with rear speakers.



Where does Sony say the CT500 doesn't work with a rear S-Air surround kit, like the WAHT-SA10 mentioned by steve1a? The question remains open.


Actual speakers in the rear always beat front speakers trying to fake it. Wireless surround would be a great option for the CT500.


----------



## gigaguy

Anyone have info on which Sony TVs this soundbar can physically connect to? I just ordered a 52W5100TV and now I'm checking on this.










I'm downloading the manual, and I also see an access. compatibility chart there too, and it shows some S-Air products for the 500.

S-AIR info--

it's even at the front of the manual--


The system is compatible with the S-AIR function,

which allows transmission of sound between S-AIR

products wirelessly.

S-AIR receivers can be used with the system. You can

enjoy system sound in another room.

S-AIR products can be purchased as options (the S-AIR

product lineup differs depending on the area).


TV INFO- comes with a bracket to extend the TV pedestals of the XBR9 and the W5100 sets! BUT only mentions the 40/46" models, not the 52? Would be ideal for me, hopin.


----------



## loganx3d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16812559
> 
> 
> A1) You can have it pass-through audio, and when you get the CT500 we can give you steps in how to do it. In regards to the other question, YES, you WILL lose sound quality if you hook it up the "easy" way (ie have everything hooked up to the TV and then plug an optical cord plugged into the CT100.) Not only will you lose out on HD Audio (via PCM) your PS3 can provide but also because of that optical cord you are causing your devices to run through 2- 3 devices instead of directly (ie you are now downmixing/downgrading the audio.) It is ALWAYS best to plug your devices DIRECTLY to the CT500 itself, as mentioned before - it does pass through audio/video with no problems and you can also enjoy HD Audio (via PCM) on your PS3 which the optical cord will NEVER provide.



Sorry, I didn't make myself clear. I meant that the PS3 would be hooked up to the TV via HDMI, and directly to the CT500 with an audio cable. I will need to do the same thing with my Mac Mini (Mac->HDMI->TV, and Mac->Optical->CT500).


Would there be a problem with this configuration? Since sending the audio through the TV degrades its quality, I assumed the same would be true for sending video through the speakers (or it would at least add a small amount of lag).


----------



## peashooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Prom* /forum/post/16814439
> 
> 
> hey there... 1st post... i had a question about the remote... can i use it to run my comcast cable box?.. or can i use my comcast cable remote to run the subwoofer?..



You can use it to control your cable box. You can download the manual and see if your cable box is supported. Look on page 77. Get the manual here: http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/mod...pl?mdl=HTCT500


----------



## peashooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loganx3d* /forum/post/16814734
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't make myself clear. I meant that the PS3 would be hooked up to the TV via HDMI, and directly to the CT500 with an audio cable. I will need to do the same thing with my Mac Mini (Mac->HDMI->TV, and Mac->Optical->CT500).
> 
> 
> Would there be a problem with this configuration? Since sending the audio through the TV degrades its quality, I assumed the same would be true for sending video through the speakers (or it would at least add a small amount of lag).




You can hook up any device to the CT500 using HDMI and turn on "Video Direct" which will pass the video signal to the TV without any kind of processing. Off course, this will prevent the GUI Menu and Volume Bar from appearing on the TV screen. You will have to use the LCD screen on the Sub module for setting adjustments. (CT500 Manual Page 83)


There's also an "A/V Sync" setting. Adjustment can be made from 0 ms to 200 ms in 10 ms steps. (CT500 Manual Page 79)


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imabanana* /forum/post/16814660
> 
> 
> And, to quote Sony: "S-AIR technology also delivers audio wirelessly to rear surround speakers".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does Sony say the CT500 doesn't work with a rear S-Air surround kit, like the WAHT-SA10 mentioned by steve1a? The question remains open.
> 
> 
> Actual speakers in the rear always beat front speakers trying to fake it. Wireless surround would be a great option for the CT500.



Do you even know what soundbars are?

Have you used a [good] soundbar before?

There is no soundbar that allows a rear speaker configuration.

Despite what you think S-Air can do, the s-air function on the CT100 and CT500 does not allow other wireless speakers to function as rear speakers but as additional speakers for another room. I will also quote Sony but from their spec sheet of the CT500 on the Sonystyle store:


> Quote:
> Wireless
> 
> * S-Air
> 
> o S-Air Ready : Yes (Multi Room only)



and here:


> Quote:
> S-AIR™ – Multi-room listening ready
> 
> 
> Add on accessory simple to use and inexpensive allows people in other rooms to listen to music from the system



If you REALLY want to use rear speakers instead of a soundbar producing the "Rear Effects" than a soundbar might not be for you.

I find my CT100 to produce my surround just fine, I can hear my rear effects pretty well and do not need rear speakers (others can agree with me).


Wireless surround would be a great option for the CT500? A wireless sound system might be for you then because you are totally killing what soundbars are meant to be used for.

People get a soundbar to alleviate the headache of having to use multiple speakers, soundbars are meant to eliminate the need for multiple speakers and just get your sound from one box. Adding rear speakers, whether wireless or not, you are still causing the user who wants to simplify their setup to complicate things. Wireless speakers have a tendency of interfering with other equipment as well around the house like your phone or internet.


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peashooter* /forum/post/16815165
> 
> 
> You can hook up any device to the CT500 using HDMI and turn on "Video Direct" which will pass the video signal to the TV without any kind of processing. Off course, this will prevent the GUI Menu and Volume Bar from appearing on the TV screen. You will have to use the LCD screen on the Sub module for setting adjustments. (CT500 Manual Page 83)
> 
> (CT500 Manual Page 79)



I use "Video Direct" with my CT-500 and the GUI does display on the television. It just takes a few seconds to load up. The volume bar, however does not display on the screen when using HDMI components, only with component cable connected devices such as a WII.


----------



## coolowl

Thanks for the explanation of the value of the sound bar versus some rear speakers but was that a bit harsh on the fellow who asked if it were possible?







He just asked if adding more speakers could be done - sort of like having the nice value of a sound bar with a bit of a boost in the rear..and all done with a minimum of wires. The fellow thought it might improve the sound.


But okay. You say it's not the way to go. You convinced me to forget rear speakers. Thanks for the information.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/16815455
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation of the value of the sound bar versus some rear speakers but jeepers...that was a bit harsh on the fellow who asked if it were possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All he did was ask if it could be done. It would be sort of like the sound bar with an added boost of rear speakers...and none of it with wires. I thought it sounded like a clever idea. But you say it's not the way to go. Okay, I think you convinced us to forget rear speakers. Thank you for the information.



Sorry about that coolowl, post has been edited and less caps







! It just urks me a bit over why people would want rear speakers when Soundbars are suppose to "in theory" replace speakers around your room, especially the rears.

Due to me not liking wires, speakers, and clutter all over the place, I'll take a soundbar with faux/simulated surround over a real full fledge setup any day in my opinion







!


----------



## jbf777

I play my Sony HT-CT100 at fairly low levels. Would the Sony-CT500 improve the sound quality at low levels (Vol. set at 15-25)?


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbf777* /forum/post/16815565
> 
> 
> I play my Sony HT-CT100 at fairly low levels. Would the Sony-CT500 improve the sound quality at low levels (Vol. set at 15-25)?



Well with some of the user reviews so far, the sub is actually apartment friendly (ie the bass can be turned down and won't disturb the neighbors below anymore but still be punchy). Also, the soundbar has 2 center speakers, so the surround is a bit better and the added sound output (400watts vs 250watts) is of course going to give you better sound volumes. Davyo has mentioned that the CT500 is louder, bass from the sub is more defined, and the surround is much better (nearing Yamaha YSP's). I can't wait to upgrade my CT100!


----------



## imabanana

Easy there da1writer. I was just correcting your earlier statement that S-Air is only for multi-room. S-Air also supports wireless rear surround with some receivers.


In my opinion there are people who would pay for a wireless rear surround option for their soundbar. It would make for a minimum-wire, minimum-fuss installation.


I have two soundbar installations. I love the simplicity of the soundbar at the front. Wireless rear speakers would improve the surround sound, while not requiring extra wiring.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16812559
> 
> 
> No, you will not be able to use S-AIR Wireless Surround Speaker Kit to help you with rear speakers. S-Air is meant to be used to have sound in another room, in other words you would have sound in 2 rooms instead of one (the same type of sound). A soundbar is suppose to eliminate THE NEED to have rear speakers (ALL soundbars advertise this). The CT500 will try to push the "Rear Effects" behind you and in my room is does it pretty well and often.
> 
> Soundbars were meant to alleviate the headache of having to place speakers all over your room, in certain places of your room, and having wires all over the place. So you should NEVER expect ANY soundbar to accommodate to you wanting to add rear speakers because it's suppose to alleviate the need for them. AS someone has mentioned, a soundbar might not be good for you, you are most likely better off buying a wireless sound system if you are worried about rear speakers...


----------



## DragonlordP

Don't mind da1writer, he's a sony soundbar fanboy, everything they make HAS to be perfect as-is. Even if he hasn't tried one yet


----------



## jkim0321

I've placed an order for the CT500. Should be here by end of this week.


Can the C500 handle both the PS3 and DirecTV with just HDMI cables from these units?


Then one HDMI cable from the CT500 to the TV?


Can a Wii be connected to the CT500? How does the Video show on the TV? Through HDMI still?


----------



## NoviceARS

Heads up to everyone, the CT500 is only $386.87 on Amazon as of 12PM EST. Go and get one!!!


***UPDATE: This is through Whoelsale AV***


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/16815713
> 
> 
> Don't mind da1writer, he's a sony soundbar fanboy, everything they make HAS to be perfect as-is. Even if he hasn't tried one yet



Ouch, I guess I deserved that with my post or two back...

I'm merely a fan of soundbars in general, Sony's especially







!

I do like Yamaha's YSP's too though...


@imabanana: I do apologize for my last post or two. It's just that I've had tons of posts asking (in the CT100 thread) if rear speakers could be used with a soundbar and I just can't fathom why people want rear speakers when a soundbar is suppose to eliminate the need for multiple speakers around the house. Yamaha's YSP brand is a great example, rear speakers would KILL that soundbar because it bounces sound beams behind you to give you that rear surround and IT WORKS (it's been tested and people like bluecomet and as few other people on this forum will agree). In my opinion, if people want rear surround speakers, they are better off not buying a soundbar at all and just buy a wireless sound system or at least a 2.1/3.1 sound system (soundbars aren't the same). My opinion of course, please don't flame me







...


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim0321* /forum/post/16816388
> 
> 
> Can the C500 handle both the PS3 and DirecTV with just HDMI cables from these units?
> 
> 
> Then one HDMI cable from the CT500 to the TV?
> 
> 
> Can a Wii be connected to the CT500? How does the Video show on the TV? Through HDMI still?



A1) Yes, I believe the CT500 supports up to 3 HDMI inputs


A2) Yes


A3) Yes, via RCA cables or component cables, which I strongly recommend due to clearly superior PQ in 480P. In my opinion, having seen both in my home, Wii games look like crap on an HDTV without the component cables. You can buy them from Monoprice for around $6.


A4) Yes, if you hook up your system in this manner, there will only be one HDMI cable running to your television. It will transmit the signals for the HDMI-connected equipment as well as the Wii.


----------



## 575maranello

I was thinking of picking 1 of these up. But I have a small living 12x15 with only 2 walls the rest is open to the kitchen. Will this work for me or do I need a 3.1 setup thanks. And yes amazon has an awseome deal right now.


----------



## brian8smith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *575maranello* /forum/post/16817054
> 
> 
> I was thinking of picking 1 of these up. But I have a small living 12x15 with only 2 walls the rest is open to the kitchen. Will this work for me or do I need a 3.1 setup thanks. And yes amazon has an awseome deal right now.




same deal for me. would like to know if that would work


----------



## da1writer

We have a few CT100 owners who have a total open floor layout and do just fine, so the CT500 should be just as good too (especially with 2 center speakers this time).


----------



## Swiftks

Just curious, and forgive me is this is a stupid question, but will my tv speakers work in conjunction with my ht-ct500? That is to say, when I run my components through the soundbar, and then one HDMI cable to my tv, will both the soudbar and the tv speakers both be playing? Should revieve my 500 today when I get home, just some last minute thoughts while I'm at work dreaming about which blue-ray I will watch first tonight.


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16817941
> 
> 
> Just curious, and forgive me is this is a stupid question, but will my tv speakers work in conjunction with my ht-ct500? That is to say, when I run my components through the soundbar, and then one HDMI cable to my tv, will both the soudbar and the tv speakers both be playing? Should revieve my 500 today when I get home, just some last minute thoughts while I'm at work dreaming about which blue-ray I will watch first tonight.



The sound still passes through the HDMI cable to your tv, atleast in "Video Direct" mode. However, the soundbar and sub will completely overwhelm your television speakers and it's not designed to work with your tv speakers anyway. I set my tv speakers to off in the tv's menu.


The CT500 is plenty loud enough. You won't need to use the tv speakers.


----------



## Swiftks

Still just day dreaming at work about my 500 waiting at home for me... Can anyone suggest some settings that they have for their 500. I know I'll have to tune it to my own room type, etc., but come on just a little help. From what I've gathered, I need to up the center two speakers to around +3 more or less. What about the side speakers? Bass & treble? Which preset do you use if any; video, cinema, news/talk, sports, etc.???? Come on people need the info.


----------



## Convescote

Hello, new to the board here. Since there have been a few questions regarding whether the HT-CT500 soundbar is compatible with the WAHT-SA10 wireless surround sound speaker, I hope this link will answer the question:

http://esupport.sony.com/perl/support-info.pl?info_id=412 


On the *2009 Home Theater Compatible Accessories* page, scroll down to the *Home Theater Systems* header where Sony indicates that the soundbar is compatible with the EZW-T100 (required in order to communicate with another S-AIR device), AIR-SA10, but not the WAHT-SA10 wireless surround sound speaker.


I've had my soundbar since June 30th and had been looking into this option like others. Now, I clearly know what my options are. By the way, for those considering the compatible AIR-SA10 device, please bear in mind that it comes with an EZW-T100 transmitter card but you will still have to buy an extra one for the soundbar, since the HT-CT500 does not include one with the box. A bummer is the fact that the EZW-T100 transmitter card has been unavailable for quite sometime now on Sony's website (back order); therefore, new owners like me have no way to test the pairing of such compatible devices. Hope this saves others the trouble and research.

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665378170


----------



## wco81

At current Amazon prices, it's over 50% more than the CT100.


Worth it?


----------



## DragonlordP

I guess it depends. I need the upscale and extra connectivity, if I didn't, I'd go with the CT-100 from what I've read so far.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Hello everyone, thanks for the quick replies to my last (first) post. I went ahead and ordered the HT-CT500, now just waiting for delivery.... My question now is, what do I need to do to prepare for hook-up. I mean, I am preparing my wall area to wall mount my 52 XBR9, and I do not have a clear idea of how everything (speaker bar, TV, DVD, CD player, VHS, PS3, Dish receiver) will need to be connected. I would like to start making the necessary holes in my wall to run the cables ahead of time so I can get everything on the wall immediately when received.

It is my understanding that most of my components will connect directly to the subwoofer, which will have to be connected to a power source. One HDMI cable then will connect from subwoofer behind wall, and come out to connect with the sound bar? (sound bar does not need to be plugged in right?). Then one HDMI will connect from the sound bar to the TV?

I'm trying to get all this straight. Before I decided on the HT-CT500 I was looking at the new Samsung soundbar with built in DVD player...that one had a wireless subwoofer with it, but the soundbar needed a power source and so I would have needed to install an outlet on the wall for the soundbar as well as the TV...


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anynamewilldo* /forum/post/16819211
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, thanks for the quick replies to my last (first) post. I went ahead and ordered the HT-CT500, now just waiting for delivery.... My question now is, what do I need to do to prepare for hook-up. I mean, I am preparing my wall area to wall mount my 52 XBR9, and I do not have a clear idea of how everything (speaker bar, TV, DVD, CD player, VHS, PS3, Dish receiver) will need to be connected. I would like to start making the necessary holes in my wall to run the cables ahead of time so I can get everything on the wall immediately when received.
> 
> It is my understanding that most of my components will connect directly to the subwoofer, which will have to be connected to a power source. One HDMI cable then will connect from subwoofer behind wall, and come out to connect with the sound bar? (sound bar does not need to be plugged in right?). Then one HDMI will connect from the sound bar to the TV?
> 
> I'm trying to get all this straight. Before I decided on the HT-CT500 I was looking at the new Samsung soundbar with built in DVD player...that one had a wireless subwoofer with it, but the soundbar needed a power source and so I would have needed to install an outlet on the wall for the soundbar as well as the TV...



Woah, before we start busting holes in the wall, let's step back and see how this thing is going to be connected. First things to know, the CT500 has proprietary wires connecting the soundbar to the sub (you can see in the pics a few pages back in this thread), an HDMI will only be needed to plug from the sub to your TV (besides your devices plugging into the CT500 directly) Let's go for a simple diagram:


DVD Player==> HDMI Cable==> CT500 HDMI DVD IN,

PS3==> HDMI Cable==> CT500 HDMI BD IN

Dish receiver==> HDMI Cable==> CT500 HDMI SAT IN

CD player==> RCA audio Cables==> CT500 TV RCA Audio IN

VHS==> RCA Cables (Y,R,W)==> CT500 Video 1 IN

CT500 HDMI OUT==> HDMI Cable==> your televisions HDMI IN port


Now you are good to go and all you need to do is plug the subwoofer into an outlett to get the juices flowing. No, the soundbar does not need to be hooked up as well (unlike other soundbars), the Sub and soundbar ARE ONE ITEM, not separate. We will help you along the way if you have any further questions though...

_Samsung's soundbars sound like crap by the way (I've tested it and so has Davyo), no surround and no true feeling of sound at all. You have to ask yourself also... that means you would have 3 DVD players in your house (PS3, DVD Palyer, and soundbar/dvd combo). Stick with the best soundbars, Sony's or Yamaha's, nothing beats either one._


----------



## Swiftks

Soundbar all hooked up, sounds freaking sweet ass!!!!! Watching Punisher War Zone on Blueray right now.... OOOOOOOOO!!!!







Anyway, I'm watching this on my PS3 and I can't get the remote to work for the PS3. The manual says that the remote should work with most Sony products as is. I've also tried programing the 3 different Blueray codes for BD. Am I doing something wrong? Need the info. Thanks for your help.


----------



## scupking

My buddy just ordered one tonight from Amazon to go along with his new 55" Samsung LCD tv. He will give me a complete review when he gets it.


----------



## Swiftks

So what's up, does the new remote for the 500 work for the PS3?? b/c this is really annoying having one to pause, etc. & one for the Volume. thanks for your posts.


----------



## edgorme

I have my unit and like it so far. I'd like to use the remote and just ditch the Sci Am cable box remote, but the problem is the Sony remote can't pick up all the buttons. It picks up the main ones such channel up/down but not last channel, DVR pause and rewind, etc.


I also can't find a remote code for the LG BD390.


----------



## davyo

Hi all,,,,, an up-date on my CT-500,,,, I sent it back to Sony today for a refund.


Reason, the sound started sputtering, cutting in and out, it did it more than a few times so I got worried and sent it back for a refund, I was going to just exchange it but because of an impending purchase of a new 65" flat panel I decided to just do the refund to help pay for the soon to be purchased 65 incher.


In spite of sending it back I will say the CT-500 is a GREAT soundbar and I would highly recomend it to anyone.


I would have no problem purchasing another one, and I might, its just for right now I will wait till after the new panel purchase to decide on getting another CT-500.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## peashooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16820599
> 
> 
> Soundbar all hooked up, sounds freaking sweet ass!!!!! Watching Punisher War Zone on Blueray right now.... OOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm watching this on my PS3 and I can't get the remote to work for the PS3. The manual says that the remote should work with most Sony products as is. I've also tried programing the 3 different Blueray codes for BD. Am I doing something wrong? Need the info. Thanks for your help.



I have the same problem. Have to hold two remotes while watching movies from the PS3. Sony did not put an IR receiver in the PS3. The PS3 remote uses Bluetooth instead. You can get a third party USB IR receiver but I'm not sure if the CT500 remote will work with it.


----------



## DragonlordP

Is it just me, or does the first wave of CT500s seem to have more than its share of defective units?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/16821318
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does the first wave of CT500s seem to have more than its share of defective units?



I was wondering if that was the case as well, but as far as I know, myself and YOTR are the only two that have had problems,, am I missing some others ???


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## DragonlordP

Can't recall, but still, it's 2 out of way less than 10. Small sample but it doesn't seem right for a $500 product. Agreed though, it's early, let's see how this goes.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/16821496
> 
> 
> Can't recall, but still, it's 2 out of way less than 10. Small sample but it doesn't seem right for a $500 product. Agreed though, it's early, let's see how this goes.





I know what you mean. After reading Davyo's post it makes me wonder. I should get my replacement from Crutchfield Thursday but part of me wonders if I should of just got another CT100. I didn't have sound issues with my CT500 but did have HDMI handshake problems (maybe Davyo's problem was similar). I guess I will try one more but if it also has issues, I will be rebuying the CT100. At least I know it works well







.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16821064
> 
> 
> Hi all,,,,, an up-date on my CT-500,,,, I sent it back to Sony today for a refund.
> 
> 
> Reason, the sound started sputtering, cutting in and out, it did it more than a few times so I got worried and sent it back for a refund, I was going to just exchange it but because of an impending purchase of a new 65" flat panel I decided to just do the refund to help pay for the soon to be purchased 65 incher.
> 
> 
> In spite of sending it back I will say the CT-500 is a GREAT soundbar and I would highly recomend it to anyone.
> 
> 
> I would have no problem purchasing another one, and I might, its just for right now I will wait till after the new panel purchase to decide on getting another CT-500.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo




Sorry to hear that. When was it cutting in and out? I know my first one had hdmi handshake issues. The CT100 might start looking good again if my next one is messed up........lol.


----------



## Swiftks

Need a little input about a USB IR adapter for a PS3, that will also work with the new remote for the HT-CT500. I don't need a adapter / remote combo, as I'm sure a third party remote would doubtfully work with the new 500. So, I'm basically looking for just a IR adapter that will acept the comands from the new 500 remote. What do you think about this: Schmartz PS3IRX1
http://www.shop.remoteshoppe.com/pro...02?productId=6 


Does Sony make a USB IR adapter? Any other suggestions would be greatly appericated.

Thank You.


----------



## ffareed

UPS delivered the CT500 yesterday and I hooked it up last night with PS3 and DISH HD DVR. Everything looks/sounds good. I had to spend some extra time for longer wires to connect the sub to soundbar.


Everything is set on default and the sound is amazing. I have punched up center to +3. I think the bass is a little high and will continue experimenting.


Biggest issue is multiple remotes. Any suggestions are welcome?


Thanks.


----------



## NoviceARS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16821469
> 
> 
> I was wondering if that was the case as well, but as far as I know, myself and YOTR are the only two that have had problems,, am I missing some others ???
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo




Donno if I should be worried, but mine got delivered from Amazon today but I won't be able to test it out until early August.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoviceARS* /forum/post/16822435
> 
> 
> Donno if I should be worried, but mine got delivered from Amazon today but I won't be able to test it out until early August.




I honestly wouldn't worry about it. My second one was more of a shipping damage issue anyway. Now if my third one has issues, I will definitely be re-buying the CT100. I hope it works though as the CT500 is a huge upgrade (in my opinion) from the CT100.


----------



## Swiftks

Ok, well I just ordered the Schmartz PS3IR-X1 (USB IR Adapter for PS3). I have no idea if it will work with the new remote that comes with the CT500, but I am willing to be the gunie pig, and let you know. Specs say that you can program your remote as the PS2, which the new CT500 doesn't have a code for, but you can also program the remote for a Sony DVD player, which the new CT500 remote does have codes for. So like I said, I'll give it a test and report back in a few days when it arrives. I know it's not that big of a deal, just a little annoying having to go back a fourth between 2 remotes when I'm trying to watch a movie.


----------



## Swiftks

One more quick question, after I hooked up everything last night via HDMI, and I noticed that the "default" is not running my tv speakers. I know that this is probaly good, in that that's the whole purpose of a sound bar... to not use the tv speakers. I was wondering how the dialogue would sound though if I did have the tv speakers on while the soundbar was also on, but I couldn't figure out how to get the tv speakers to turn on. I looked on the CT500 menues and my tv setup, but to no avil; by the way I have a Sharp Aquos 42". Do you think that the tv speakers would help with dialogue at low levels? I've turned the center speakers to +3 or +4, and at around 18-20+ volume, I have no problem hearing anything... well no duh, it's at freaking 20. Just need to know how to get my tv speakers to come on at the same time, if this is even possible. Thanks.


----------



## mwnold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16822854
> 
> 
> One more quick question, after I hooked up everything last night via HDMI, and I noticed that the "default" is not running my tv speakers. I know that this is probaly good, in that that's the whole purpose of a sound bar... to not use the tv speakers. I was wondering how the dialogue would sound though if I did have the tv speakers on while the soundbar was also on, but I couldn't figure out how to get the tv speakers to turn on. I looked on the CT500 menues and my tv setup, but to no avil; by the way I have a Sharp Aquos 42". Do you think that the tv speakers would help with dialogue at low levels? I've turned the center speakers to +3 or +4, and at around 18-20+ volume, I have no problem hearing anything... well no duh, it's at freaking 20. Just need to know how to get my tv speakers to come on at the same time, if this is even possible. Thanks.



Do you have trouble hearing the dialogue?


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnold* /forum/post/16823286
> 
> 
> Do you have trouble hearing the dialogue?



I don't have that hard of time hearing the dialogue, but I did notice that when I had the volume around 12 or so I was turing it up a bit to hear converstaions between 2 people. I honestly just want to be able to have the option to turn on my tv speakers to see what it will sound like. Mainly just so I wont have to have the soundbar turned up late at night, and having my fiancee come out saying "turn that down!" - you know how it is.


----------



## edgorme

One annoyance with this thing is the remote situation... I have everything running with HDMI cables through the receiver. I have no need whatsoever for the Sony remote now except to change the input from sa/tv to bd. However, the Scientific Atlanta DVR's remote will not change the receiver inputs. One of the buttons will display the receiver's GUI, but no button will actually let you arrow around or select anything. Maddening.


Meanwhile, the Sony remote is pretty much worthless also because Sony confirmed that there is no code for LG BDs (arg). The remote also won't allow for DVR pause or rewind. So now I have three remotes: One for watching TV, the receiver remote to switch inputs, and then the LG BD's remote. I guess I could blow more money on a universal remote with a learn feature, but I don't feel like doing that...


----------



## peashooter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16823362
> 
> 
> I don't have that hard of time hearing the dialogue, but I did notice that when I had the volume around 12 or so I was turing it up a bit to hear converstaions between 2 people. I honestly just want to be able to have the option to turn on my tv speakers to see what it will sound like. Mainly just so I wont have to have the soundbar turned up late at night, and having my fiancee come out saying "turn that down!" - you know how it is.




Glad to see that I'm not alone here. You can improve the dialog at low volume level by turning on "NIGHT" mode under the Audio Menu. If you want to get sound from the TV speakers then turn on "HDMI Pass Through" under the HDMI menu.


And do post your experiences with the IR adapter.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16822854
> 
> 
> One more quick question, after I hooked up everything last night via HDMI, and I noticed that the "default" is not running my tv speakers. I know that this is probaly good, in that that's the whole purpose of a sound bar... to not use the tv speakers. I was wondering how the dialogue would sound though if I did have the tv speakers on while the soundbar was also on, but I couldn't figure out how to get the tv speakers to turn on. I looked on the CT500 menues and my tv setup, but to no avil; by the way I have a Sharp Aquos 42". Do you think that the tv speakers would help with dialogue at low levels? I've turned the center speakers to +3 or +4, and at around 18-20+ volume, I have no problem hearing anything... well no duh, it's at freaking 20. Just need to know how to get my tv speakers to come on at the same time, if this is even possible. Thanks.



You absolutely DO NOT want to have your TV speakers on at the same time as the soundbar. Reason: Throbbing headache due to the AWFUL Echo!

ALL soundbars use a cross canceling delay technology in that it takes the sound inputted into it and then processes it for a second in order to be outputted in surround (ie outputs it so that it can bounce the sound off the walls). The delay is so slight that you won't even notice it... until you turn on your TV speakers at the same time. It will literally sound like a [I want to pull my hair out] echo because the TV will output the sound first and then the CT500 will follow a second or two after. This can be fixed with A/V Sync but only a little bit, the echo would still be there if you had the TV speakers on at the same time as the soundbar. My advice, turn HDMI Control ON in order to switch on Standby mode. That way you can choose between using your TV speakers or the CT500, having both on will drive you bonkers.


@peashooter: Thanks for the tip, I'll be sure to turn that on when I get my CT500. Are you still liking your CT500 so far by the way?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16822066
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. When was it cutting in and out? I know my first one had hdmi handshake issues. The CT100 might start looking good again if my next one is messed up........lol.



It started cutting out while watching cable programing, to check it I would switch back and forth between the TV speakers and the CT-500 to verify it was not the cable or a bad HDMI cable,,,,, it was not.


As far as the lag time in the menu's and the HDMI handshake issues I had they seemed to have gone away on their own.


I still think it a great soundbar, mine just had a few bugs that got me a bit worried.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## jp6891

sony product page shows a HDMI cable is included. Received the box today with no HDMI cable. Call the rep but no luck. I feel like suing them for false advertisin.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp6891* /forum/post/16824676
> 
> 
> sony product page shows a HDMI cable is included. Received the box today with no HDMI cable. Call the rep but no luck. I feel like suing them for false advertisin.



You can call again and see if they will send you one... strange, that's a First because I don't know of any Sony equipment ever including a HDMI cable (PS3 don't, Bravia's don't, other Sony Sound equipment don't...)


Heck, the CT100 only gave you a optical cord..

You are kinda going to an extreme if you sue them for not including a HDMI cable...

You can easily find a HDMI cable for cheap on monoprice ($5> and different colors).
http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10243


----------



## pclark24

I got mine today and quickly set it up. So far no issues except there is a delay when I select the GUI. Right out of the box it sounds great and I notice a big difference from the Ct-100. I will need to go thru everything but I did play a little COD4 and the sound is quite good. I just set mine to "movie" mode and have not had a chance to tweak anything else.


I like it.


----------



## gigaguy

The 500 comes with an adapter/pedestal extension to attach it directly to two Sony TVs. the XBR9 and W5100 series, but only mentions the 40 & 46" models.

If anyone tries it with the 52" versions please post info.

it looks very cool attached in the manual illustrations and I'dlove this setup. as I'm seriously shopping both the 52xbr9 and w5100.


I wonder if the 52 is too heavy.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16824591
> 
> 
> It started cutting out while watching cable programing, to check it I would switch back and forth between the TV speakers and the CT-500 to verify it was not the cable or a bad HDMI cable,,,,, it was not.
> 
> 
> As far as the lag time in the menu's and the HDMI handshake issues I had they seemed to have gone away on their own.
> 
> 
> I still think it a great soundbar, mine just had a few bugs that got me a bit worried.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Oh I see. I honestly hope our issues are in the minority as I am half tempted to just re-buy a CT100 as I know it works perfectly. The problem is the CT500 sounds way better than the CT100 to me so I really want to keep it







. Oh well I get my replacement on Thursday so I am hoping this one works out. I never had HDMI handshake issues on the CT100 so I really hope sony hasn't sacrificed something along the way when they designed the CT500.


----------



## jp6891

I had been trying to buy a perfect home theater system since last two months. I couldn't make up my mind among a lot of good ones out ther in the market. Here's what I seriously considered buyin....


Onkyo S5100 (HTIB)....399.99 at amazon warehouse

Onkyo S6100 (HTIB) ....around $550

Yamaha V565 (just the reciever).....319.99 at Newegg + extra for speakers

HT-SS2300 (HTIB).....nice but no upscaling


All of these are nice and worth spending money. However, all of these require good amount of wiring so i started looking for soundbars with HDMI capabilities. I came across ct100. Read a lot of good reviews but some reviews with complainin about the sound being not loud enough. I got to the sony style soundbar page and saw that ther was a new ct500 soundbar comin out the 1st of this month with higher watts and upscaling featured. I felt like it is exactly wat i was lookin for, but i didnt pre-ordered. I waited for the reviews to come out. As soon as i read few good reviews, i couldnt wait any longer and BAM. Order was placed at Provantage.


Received it today and hooked it up already. I have a HD DVR, Xbox 360 pro, and WD HDTV media player attached to the receiver. Oh boy, the surround sound is so amazing. I played a bluray movie on my media player. It is very loud at low volume. I just love it. Really gives you a feeling of being in a movie theater. Also, played Gears of War 2. Felt like an amazing game just got more amazing. The HD channels look great and sound great. The standard definition was also so much better with the upscaling goin on. It is perfect for my living room dimension(16 x 12 x 12 feet). Overall, i give this system a five star.


----------



## IntotheBlue

Here's my question, just got my CT100 2 weeks ago, and have 2 weeks left to make a return.


I literally sit 2 feet away from my soundbar, in a relatively small (but unsymmetrical) room. The max i can stand to have the volume at is 30 before its just too loud. Center level is at 0 and sub is at -5 (i'm within a foot or 2 of that too).


For someone like me that won't benefit from the additional wattage, would i benefit much from the upgrade? Apparently the CT500 has 2 center speakers, since i'm sitting so close to the soundbar, wouldn't the 1 center speaker of the CT100 do a better job of grounding the sound to the center of the screen?


I'm also getting a slight lip sync issue with the CT100, am i missing something, does the CT100 have a time offset to fix lip sync? I see the CT500 lets you adjust the delay in milliseconds.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/16827149
> 
> 
> Here's my question, just got my CT100 2 weeks ago, and have 2 weeks left to make a return.
> 
> 
> I literally sit 2 feet away from my soundbar, in a relatively small (but unsymmetrical) room. The max i can stand to have the volume at is 30 before its just too loud. Center level is at 0 and sub is at -5 (i'm within a foot or 2 of that too).
> 
> 
> For someone like me that won't benefit from the additional wattage, would i benefit much from the upgrade? Apparently the CT500 has 2 center speakers, since i'm sitting so close to the soundbar, wouldn't the 1 center speaker of the CT100 do a better job of grounding the sound to the center of the screen?
> 
> 
> I'm also getting a slight lip sync issue with the CT100, am i missing something, does the CT100 have a time offset to fix lip sync? I see the CT500 lets you adjust the delay in milliseconds.



Well my Ct100 is plenty loud for me as well but I want the CT500 for the better options (night mode fixes the low dialogue issue, etc.), bass is neighbor friendly now (punchier, less loud, don't need to go into the negatives this time around), louder sound (some DVD's produce aweful sound that required to be popped to max volume, that's no longer an issue), and the Surround is much more refined/broader. The 2 center speakers allow a better, how you say, spectrum around your room. If you thought the surround was good before (or if you thought there wasn't that much surround at all), this makes it near the league of Yamaha's YSP (which is quite a feat, to some it will finally give them surround).


So is the CT500 worth the upgrade over the CT100? The answer...

YES! I plan on getting mine after my move! If you have the time, pop a few pages back and find Davyo's posts or YOTR's







!


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/16827149
> 
> 
> Here's my question, just got my CT100 2 weeks ago, and have 2 weeks left to make a return.
> 
> 
> I literally sit 2 feet away from my soundbar, in a relatively small (but unsymmetrical) room. The max i can stand to have the volume at is 30 before its just too loud. Center level is at 0 and sub is at -5 (i'm within a foot or 2 of that too).
> 
> 
> For someone like me that won't benefit from the additional wattage, would i benefit much from the upgrade? Apparently the CT500 has 2 center speakers, since i'm sitting so close to the soundbar, wouldn't the 1 center speaker of the CT100 do a better job of grounding the sound to the center of the screen?
> 
> 
> I'm also getting a slight lip sync issue with the CT100, am i missing something, does the CT100 have a time offset to fix lip sync? I see the CT500 lets you adjust the delay in milliseconds.



Aside from the extra wattage the advantage of the CT-500 over the CT-100 is the much improved surround effect of the CT-500.

But sitting 2 feet from the soundbar would put the surround effect a bit behind you, your sitting to close to the soundbar to hear the surround effect so you might as well just stick with the CT-100.

Just exchange your CT-100 for another one.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## IntotheBlue

Dayvo...did you suggest I exchange my CT100 for another unit because i shouldn't be having any lip sync issues?


Since i use my laptop and PowerDVD for my blu-ray watching, i suppose the A/V sync doesn't work as well as using a stand-alone blu-ray player?


At the provantage price i'm seriously considering making the upgrade though, hopefully more reviews will stream in this week.


----------



## porchy316

Just a Provantage update for all you potential buyers. BEWARE!!! I placed my order on July 3rd, and it seems I was not in time to recieve the first wave of ct500s. I just got off the phone with Provantage, and they are showing estimated ship dates of July 29th/30th, and if mine does not ship then, then the next ship date is August 12th. In my opinion, spend the extra $100 and get the ct500 within a week. It is not fun being excited about finally installing the system, but not knowing when you are going to get it. Best case scenario for me will be a month. Urgh.


----------



## Swiftks

Just curious about opinions on the Video Direct Option. Do you use it or not? The manual states that when this option is on it will produce a "higher quality image." However, with this option selected, the volume bar is not shown on the screen & when you select the GUI Menu, it takes like 4 - 5 sec to switch back to the option off (i guess thats what its doing) and bring up the menues; vs. when the option is off the menus come right up. Just wondered if it made that big of a difference?


----------



## pjflaherty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Convescote* /forum/post/16818395
> 
> 
> Hello, new to the board here. Since there have been a few questions regarding whether the HT-CT500 soundbar is compatible with the WAHT-SA10 wireless surround sound speaker, I hope this link will answer the question:
> 
> http://esupport.sony.com/perl/suppor...pl?info_id=412
> 
> 
> On the *2009 Home Theater Compatible Accessories* page, scroll down to the *Home Theater Systems* header where Sony indicates that the soundbar is compatible with the EZW-T100 (required in order to communicate with another S-AIR device), AIR-SA10, but not the WAHT-SA10 wireless surround sound speaker.
> 
> 
> I've had my soundbar since June 30th and had been looking into this option like others. Now, I clearly know what my options are. By the way, for those considering the compatible AIR-SA10 device, please bear in mind that it comes with an EZW-T100 transmitter card but you will still have to buy an extra one for the soundbar, since the HT-CT500 does not include one with the box. A bummer is the fact that the EZW-T100 transmitter card has been unavailable for quite sometime now on Sony's website (back order); therefore, new owners like me have no way to test the pairing of such compatible devices. Hope this saves others the trouble and research.
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665378170



Not to start this up again, but the chart referenced above states it is not compatible with the waht-sa1, not the waht-sa10. The sony site lists the sa1 as no longer available, but the sa10 ships tomorrow. I don't know if this is a newer model, or maybe the same and Sony re-numbers when it is sold alone versus in a HTIB. If it is a newer model, it might work.


I actually have the is1000 setup in my bedroom with the sa10 wireless surrounds, as well as the ct500 downstairs. I am tempted to disconnect the sa10 and try it with the ct500 downstairs for the definitive answer, but I am worried about reconnecting to my is1000. There were lots of people having trouble getting the pairing right with the is1000 when I bought mine. Mine worked right out of the box, but I don't want to tempt fate.


Paul


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16829031
> 
> 
> Just curious about opinions on the Video Direct Option. Do you use it or not? The manual states that when this option is on it will produce a "higher quality image." However, with this option selected, the volume bar is not shown on the screen & when you select the GUI Menu, it takes like 4 - 5 sec to switch back to the option off (i guess thats what its doing) and bring up the menues; vs. when the option is off the menus come right up. Just wondered if it made that big of a difference?



When it's on it's trying to upscale (w/it's included upscaler) and with it off it just pass-thru the devices video...

Correct me if this is wrong CT500 owners







!


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16830151
> 
> 
> When it's on it's trying to upscale (w/it's included upscaler) and with it off it just pass-thru the devices video...
> 
> Correct me if this is wrong CT500 owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



That's kind of correct, just backwards. When video direct is ON, the HDMI video signal passes directly through the CT500 with no processing (scaling). When it's OFF, the CT-500 processes the signal.


I've been experimenting with both watching HD cable @ 1080i. I can't perceive any difference with Video Direct ON/OFF from my 12' seating position. I haven't compared a Blu-ray in 1080p yet but I doubt I will notice any difference in PQ.


That said, I turned Video Direct OFF. This allows the GUI to pop up on the screen nearly instantly and, as has been mentioned, the volume bar to display on the tv when watching programming over HDMI.


----------



## Swiftks

Thanks for the input... Anyone care to disclose thier tone setting (treble / bass) and center / sub levels. I have my sub @ +2, center @ +3 or 4 (can't remember off hand). I know that it's probably different for the various users depending on room size, distance from seat, etc. I was just curious if there is any consensus?


----------



## Convescote

Pjflaherty, since I don't have the WAHT-SA10 unit, I couldn't test with to give you a definite answer. So I decided to jump online and chat directly with a Sony agent. I finally got the answer that the WAHT-SA10 is NOT compatible with the HT-CT500 Home Theater System. Please see attached log of chat session (I removed the agent name to protect his identity - and mine as well - for obvious reasons. Hope that has answered the question now. I'm glad you'd brought it up since we needed to validate that. Deep inside, I was hoping that the newer model (WAHT-SA10) would be compatible but, unfortunately, it is not.


----------



## icemand

I have had my HTCT 500 for about a week and a half now. I upgraded the cables to Audioquest cables for slightly better sound. Mounted into the cabinet for my Sony KDS60A3000 hdtv. I have my PS3 and Comcast HD Cablebox connected to the HTCT 500 through AudioQuest HDMI-X cables, and then another AudioQuest HDMI-X running from HTCT 500 to the TV. I have my Wii connected through Monster component cables.

After some tweakign of the tv inputs I have still to come up with a picture quality that I expect. I have tried to turn on and off the various video related functions on the HTCT 500, to no avail. What would be the best settings for my set up?

I mostly watch tv drama and movies. What should my settings be?

Any help would b emuch appreciated.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Convescote* /forum/post/16830524
> 
> 
> Pjflaherty, since I don't have the WAHT-SA10 unit, I couldn't test with to give you a definite answer. So I decided to jump online and chat directly with a Sony agent. I finally got the answer that the WAHT-SA10 is NOT compatible with the HT-CT500 Home Theater System. Please see attached log of chat session (I removed the agent name to protect his identity - and mine as well - for obvious reasons. Hope that has answered the question now. I'm glad you'd brought it up since we needed to validate that. Deep inside, I was hoping that the newer model (WAHT-SA10) would be compatible but, unfortunately, it is not.



Good thing that's over with, having rear speakers work with a soundbar kills the reason why soundbars exist overall.


----------



## fooked

Hey guys. After lurking around here for a couple days, I ordered my CT500 from Amazon and got it today. I purchased a Samsung soundbar a week and a half ago, and it sucked. The CT500 is far and away better than the Samsung. I returned that one to Best Buy as soon as I unboxed the Sony.


I need some help dialing in the CT500. Should I just use the settings that are in the post for the CT100? Wasn't really sure. The thing sounds great, but I have a pretty large room and the only place for the TV is in a corner. I'm having a hard time figuring out which setting I like the best for watching cable. I did notice that it sounded a lot better after I went into my cable box (ATT Uverse) options and changed it from stereo to the surround sound setting.










Thanks for all the great info everyone.


----------



## IntotheBlue

Get those reviews posted guys, i'm looking for how everyone's opinions are about the surround impression you get, and what subwoofer level you're setting to make the bass blend in with the soundbar.


I'm not sure i like the addition of the treble and bass adjustments, i'm always a tweaker so i'll always be messing with them during a movie cuz i'm anal lol.


----------



## steve1a

Just noticed Amazon is now posting:

*Item Under Review

While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here.
(Thanks for the tip!)


We're working to fix the problem as quickly as possible.*









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._ya_oh_product 



& mine's already shipped and due to arrive Friday ...


----------



## fteixeira

I have been enjoying my CT500 for a few weeks now. Purchased it from Amazon as soon as it was available. I have no issues and really enjoy the sound.


My box arrived in great condition with no problems. The only thing I can think of is someone previously posted about some damage to the subwoofer during shipping. When I unpacked my own CT500, the soundbar itself is well secured at the ends, but was wide open in the middle with only a wrapping around it. The soundbar was located precariously close to the side of the box... I thought to myself, "if something hit the side, I'm sure the soundbar would take the brunt of it!". The box is double-walled, so it is rather solid.


Not sure is these issues are what Amazon is talking about. Other than that, I can't imagine people aren't happy with the CT500. The sound is great: room-filling and enveloping. I am very happy with my purchase.


fteixeira


----------



## IntotheBlue

So with this "issue", it almost makes sense to order through provantage because hopefully within that waiting period, production flaws or whatever can be worked out.


I think i have decided to return my CT100 and get the CT500, by the time i actually get my unit in what seems like a month from now, the $100 difference from what i paid will seem like nothing.


----------



## dtorbert

Have had CT-500 set up and working for a few days. I needed a simple, wire free solution for a second TV in a sunroom and the CT-500 seemed to be a good solution. The current audio for my primary TV is a fairly expensive Definitive Technology 7.1 system which replaced a 5.1 B&W system so I am used to pretty good home theater sound. I have to say I am pleasantly stunned at just how good the CT-500 sounds. It's way better than I was expecting. First of all, it's very balanced. The subwoofer provides an unobtrusive foundation for the dialog and normal sound effects but can really put that thud in your chest when called upon - like Dumbledore's explosive escape from the Ministry in the Harry Potter movie my kids are watching right now! This sub avoids adding that boomy muddiness to the bottom octave of dialog that can make it unintelligible. Secondly, the surround effect is very immersive. Although it could be characterized as more of a 180 degree soundfield as opposed to a 360 like my main system, it's worth noting that even on my 7.1 system 90% of the time the soundfield is in front of me. Lastly, this system is very musical with both movie soundtracks and the SAT music channels. Oh and one more thing, the "night setting" results in the best low-volume sound I've used on any system. Open windows, summer breeze not worrying about disturbing the neighbors... Obviously I'm pleased, Nice job Sony! ATT U-Verse, Panasonic Blu-Ray, Sony 46" Bravia. Center +2, Sub +2, Tone Flat, All HDMI, Video Direct-ON, Decoding the audio in the BD player then passing it along as PCM.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/16833291
> 
> 
> So with this "issue", it almost makes sense to order through provantage because hopefully within that waiting period, production flaws or whatever can be worked out.
> 
> 
> I think i have decided to return my CT100 and get the CT500, by the time i actually get my unit in what seems like a month from now, the $100 difference from what i paid will seem like nothing.




I honestly don't know how big of an issue it was as you can order it this morning from Amazon. I couldn't find that message anywhere on their page for the CT500 but did see a user comment below asking why it was there. Maybe it was just a mistake? I honestly think the CT500 is built great (quite a bit better than the CT100 in my opinion) even with the couple of issues I have had. If you are going from a CT100 to a CT500 the difference in quality and sound is immediately noticeable. Now having said that, if my CT500 arriving today has issues out of the box, I am definitely going another route (back to a CT100 or just building a 3.1 system).


----------



## Swiftks

Ok this is gonna be like opening a can of worms, and I'm sure it's really going to pi** off da1writer (although this is not my intention), but here goes. I have no intention of doing this... yet. But some people might want to. So, like a month and a half ago I went to my local Sony Style store and talked to both the manager of the store and the store's technical guy about the S-Air capabilities of the then upcoming HT-CT500. I had seen that Sony had stated that the unit would only be compatible with the Air-SA10 model, and not the wireless rear amp model, WAHT-SA10. This logic seemed flawed to me however, and after presenting my case to the two in the store, they had to agree with me. Well since I am bored at work, I just hopped on Sony's technical chat and even their tech had to agree with me in theory, but couldn't make recommendations that are not in keeping with the product manual; but he did say in theory both S-Air units should work. I will copy / paste our conversation below, which states my theory in the beginning. Yes, I know that if the wireless rear amp did work, it would not be true surround sound, but you would have 2 speakers behind you... Aww man I can hear da1writer now, "well why did you even bother with a soundbar, why didn't you just get a traditional surround system"... I'm just pointing out holes in Sony's logic, until proven other wise I don't see why the wireless amp wouldn't work. Dammit, someone go try it already!










analyst Trevor_ has entered room


Trevor_> Welcome to Sony Online Support. I'm Trevor. Please allow me a moment while I review your concern.


Trevor_> Thanks for waiting. Please provide me some more information, so that I can assist you better.


ME> I apologize beforehand with the technical questions below, and thank you for your help. Ok, I understand that the HT-CT500 states that it is "only compatible" with Air-SA10 unit.


ME> However, although not specially stated, doesn't the WAHT-SA10 unit (wireless rear amp unit) receive the same signals from the transmitter (EZW-T100)? In other words, both S-Air applications use the EZW-T100 to receive their signal from the HT-CT500; is this correct? And if this is the case what is to keep the WAHT-S10 (rear wireless amp) from working with the HT-CT500 system? I completely understand that it would not be true rear surround sound being projected, however, 2 rear speakers attached to the WAHT-SA10, should work just as well as using a EZW-T100 in conjunction with AIR-SA10 (which the manual states is the S-Air application to be used with the HT-CT500; all be it an application for another room). Now I know you probably can't go recommending things that are in contradiction with the product manual, for various legal reasons and such, but in theory, do you think it would work?


Trevor_> Thank you for additional information. I'll be glad to assist you with the information about the s-air for the Home Theater System.


Trevor_> Please give me a moment while I get this information for you.


ME> take your time


Trevor_> I'm still checking. Thanks for your patience.


ME> no problem


Trevor_> Thank you for waiting.


ME> sure


Trevor_> Theoretically both of them should work with the Home Theater System.


Trevor_> However, we strongly recommend to use the supplied S-Air with the Home Theater System.


ME> yeah I got that... the manual says that... yada yada yada.. I know you cant go telling me that it will work, and then it blows up and I say, hey well Trevor said so... but you agree that it make sense that both s-air applications use the same system as receiving their signals and should work.


----------



## da1writer

Alright Swiftks...

*White Flag raising*

I'd rather not argue about it anymore but I do want to ask one thing...

Do you own the CT500?

If so, Is the surround that bad to your ears that you have to pursue a way to have rear speakers?


Open minded opinion, I wish I could have some of you at my house and experience Sony's soundbar. I have it set up in a way that makes it sound really good and have the surround working really well (also due to the fact it's setup in a small room). I have had people come over and ask me while watching a movie, "How the heck is that soundbar producing THAT sound?" They would always say they can hear sound in different parts in the room and behind them sometimes and felt extremely weird. My wife, who is not a tech nut at all, even tells me often that she can hear things around the room and behind her and wonders where the other speakers are at. It puts a smug smile on my face that I spent so little for the thing yet it sounds so good.


If you don't own the CT500, why not buy it and try it out. If you look at the last few posts (or other posts in this thread), owners of the CT500 have been surprised how great the soundbar really is (especially with how much they paid for it). dtorbert is the most recent poster who loves the CT500!


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16835994
> 
> 
> Alright Swiftks...
> 
> *White Flag raising*
> 
> I'd rather not argue about it anymore but I do want to ask one thing...
> 
> Do you own the CT500?
> 
> If so, Is the surround that bad to your ears that you have to pursue a way to have rear speakers?
> 
> 
> Open minded opinion, I wish I could have some of you at my house and experience Sony's soundbar. I have it set up in a way that makes it sound really good and have the surround working really well (also due to the fact it's setup in a small room). I have had people come over and ask me while watching a movie, "How the heck is that soundbar producing THAT sound?" They would always say they can hear sound in different parts in the room and behind them sometimes and felt extremely weird. My wife, who is not a tech nut at all, even tells me often that she can hear things around the room and behind her and wonders where the other speakers are at. It puts a smug smile on my face that I spent so little for the thing yet it sounds so good.
> 
> 
> If you don't own the CT500, why not buy it and try it out. If you look at the last few posts (or other posts in this thread), owners of the CT500 have been surprised how great the soundbar really is (especially with how much they paid for it). dtorbert is the most recent poster who loves the CT500!



Ok, yes I do own the HT-CT500, and I completely agree with you, it sounds great entirely by itself. And, no I don't want or need rear speakers for it. I was just stating for anyone who is thinking about it, that the configuration might well be (and most likely is) possible. Sony Tech Support, and I use that term loosely, is simply rehashing what the manual states to people, because that's all they can do. But if you think about it, both S-Air systems work off the same principle and both use the exact same transmitter; so like I said before in theory it should work. I just want people to know all their options.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16836336
> 
> 
> Ok, yes I do own the HT-CT500, and I completely agree with you, it sounds great entirely by itself. And, no I don't want or need rear speakers for it. I was just stating for anyone who is thinking about it, that the configuration might well be (and most likely is) possible. Sony Tech Support, and I use that term loosely, is simply rehashing what the manual states to people, because that's all they can do. But if you think about it, both S-Air systems work off the same principle and both use the exact same transmitter; so like I said before in theory it should work. I just want people to know all their options.



Oh ok, sorry for the confusion, carry on







! I can't wait to get my CT500, my CT100 sounds great already but after a bit of the reviews I read I really want the CT500!


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtorbert* /forum/post/16833296
> 
> 
> Have had CT-500 set up and working for a few days. I needed a simple, wire free solution for a second TV in a sunroom and the CT-500 seemed to be a good solution. The current audio for my primary TV is a fairly expensive Definitive Technology 7.1 system which replaced a 5.1 B&W system so I am used to pretty good home theater sound. I have to say I am pleasantly stunned at just how good the CT-500 sounds. It's way better than I was expecting. First of all, it's very balanced. The subwoofer provides an unobtrusive foundation for the dialog and normal sound effects but can really put that thud in your chest when called upon - like Dumbledore's explosive escape from the Ministry in the Harry Potter movie my kids are watching right now! This sub avoids adding that boomy muddiness to the bottom octave of dialog that can make it unintelligible. Secondly, the surround effect is very immersive. Although it could be characterized as more of a 180 degree soundfield as opposed to a 360 like my main system, it's worth noting that even on my 7.1 system 90% of the time the soundfield is in front of me. Lastly, this system is very musical with both movie soundtracks and the SAT music channels. Oh and one more thing, the "night setting" results in the best low-volume sound I've used on any system. Open windows, summer breeze not worrying about disturbing the neighbors... Obviously I'm pleased, Nice job Sony! ATT U-Verse, Panasonic Blu-Ray, Sony 46" Bravia. Center +2, Sub +2, Tone Flat, All HDMI, Video Direct-ON, Decoding the audio in the BD player then passing it along as PCM.



dtorbert,


Very nice review. I don't have personal experience with higher end components but I agree with everything you said about the CT500. It's very pleasantly impressive and exceeds my original expectations. I'll try your settings with mine (bringing up the sub to +2 and setting the tone flat).


I have a question about your BD audio setting. I have a Panasonic DMP-BD60. I can set it to output bitstream for full HD audio so to speak and let the CT500 process the signal down to Dolby Digital or DTS or set it to output PCM, as you've done, and let the BD decode and output sound in the CT500's native format. What I've been doing thus far is outputting bitstream (DD+ / DTHD / DTSHD). I haven't noticed any problems with the audio sound quality watching BD's but I'm not entirely wowed by the simulated surround effect and I think it may be due to the fact that I'm sending audio signals to the CT500 in high bit-rate format. If I set my BD60 to output PCM as you've done, might it improve my audio experience when watching Blu-ray movies?


Iron Man is going in the BD tonight!


Thank you!


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billips1002* /forum/post/16836560
> 
> 
> Very nice review. I don't have personal experience with higher end components but I agree with everything you said about the CT500. It's very pleasantly impressive and exceeds my original expectations. I'll try your settings with mine (bringing up the sub to +2 and setting the tone flat).
> 
> 
> I have a question about your BD audio setting. I have a Panasonic DMP-BD60. I can set it to output bitstream for full HD audio so to speak and let the CT500 process the signal down to Dolby Digital or DTS or set it to output PCM, as you've done, and let the BD decode and output sound in the CT500's native format. What I've been doing thus far is outputting bitstream (DD+ / DTHD / DTSHD). I haven't noticed any problems with the audio sound quality watching BD's but I'm not entirely wowed by the simulated surround effect and I think it may be due to the fact that I'm sending audio signals to the CT500 in high bit-rate format. If I set my BD60 to output PCM as you've done, might it improve my audio experience when watching Blu-ray movies?
> 
> 
> Iron Man is going in the BD tonight!
> 
> 
> Thank you!



PCM will ALWAYS make blurays sound WAY better than bitstream (which downmixes your audio to DD and DTS). When you set your player to LPCM, your Bluray player will do the decoding of HD Audio (Dolby TrueHD and DTS-MA) and output it in LPCM fashion which is what the CT500 accepts. Be ready to be floored though, once you listen to your Bluray HD Audio tracks (via PCM) for the first time, you'll wonder what you've been missing!


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16835994
> 
> 
> Alright Swiftks...
> 
> Open minded opinion, I wish I could have some of you at my house and experience Sony's soundbar. I have it set up in a way that makes it sound really good and have the surround working really well (also due to the fact it's setup in a small room). I have had people come over and ask me while watching a movie, "How the heck is that soundbar producing THAT sound?" They would always say they can hear sound in different parts in the room and behind them sometimes and felt extremely weird. My wife, who is not a tech nut at all, even tells me often that she can hear things around the room and behind her and wonders where the other speakers are at. It puts a smug smile on my face that I spent so little for the thing yet it sounds so good.



da1writer,


Does your room have 4 walls? Is it placed parallel to an opposite wall? What is the height relative to your ear while viewing programs?


Unfortunately my room is not optimal for a simulated surround sound bar. The audio quality, especially sub bass and dialogue clarity is very good but the surround effect is a bit lacking (definitely 180-deg sound field versus 360-deg full surround).


My sound bar is below my seated ear level, about 22" above the floor in my room. It's in the corner facing the center of the room (not parallel to an opposite wall) and my room is open on one wall all the way across the lower level of my home (approx 60' end to end). The room itself, which has no back wall, is approximately 15' wide and 25' long.


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16836619
> 
> 
> PCM will ALWAYS make blurays sound WAY better than bitstream (which downmixes your audio to DD and DTS). When you set your player to LPCM, your Bluray player will do the decoding of HD Audio (Dolby TrueHD and DTS-MA) and output it in LPCM fashion which is what the CT500 accepts. Be ready to be floored though, once you listen to your Bluray HD Audio tracks (via PCM) for the first time, you'll wonder what you've been missing!



My BD's manual says to output bitstream for recievers compatible with DD+, DTHD, and DTS-HD. The CT500 is not capable of reproducing those formats as it's a 3.1 channel system, right? My understanding from the manual for my Panasonic BD... it's implied that PCM should be used for recievers compatible with Dolby Digital and DTS (not those higher bit-rate formats listed above).


You are saying PCM will sound better than bitstream, right? I assumed the opposite when reading my BD manual. My BD manual mentions LPCM separately from PCM. There's no setting on the BD to output Linear PCM, only PCM.


Thanks for the edumucashun.


----------



## DragonlordP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16836336
> 
> 
> But if you think about it, both S-Air systems work off the same principle and both use the exact same transmitter; so like I said before in theory it should work. I just want people to know all their options.



Well, it's late here and I'm tired but, if I understand what you're saying, no, it won't work like someone will want it to. If someone wants to use rear speaker, he will want them to play the rear channels of a 5.1 or 7.1 source. If I get what you're saying, the HT-CT500 will transmit by S-AIR the two front channels, so you'll only be getting the sound from 3 directions - but this is not surround, surround is hearing an explosion that's taking place on the left back of the screen mostly from your left rear speaker.

Again, I hope I got what you're saying, excuse me if I missed the point.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/16836949
> 
> 
> Well, it's late here and I'm tired but, if I understand what you're saying, no, it won't work like someone will want it to. If someone wants to use rear speaker, he will want them to play the rear channels of a 5.1 or 7.1 source. If I get what you're saying, the HT-CT500 will transmit by S-AIR the two front channels, so you'll only be getting the sound from 3 directions - but this is not surround, surround is hearing an explosion that's taking place on the left back of the screen mostly from your left rear speaker.
> 
> Again, I hope I got what you're saying, excuse me if I missed the point.



DragonlordP, I agree with you... that "*if*" in fact the wireless amp does work with the CT500, there is no way it's going to produce any kind of surround sound effect; in fact I would tend to think it would be like 2 center speakers sitting behind you. I was just making the point that the technology for the wireless amp (WAHT-SA10) and that of the Air-SA10 is the same, and therefore should work the same. I just hate that, if it does work, Sony states that only the SA10 wireless unit works for the system. Don't get me wrong I can see why they wouldn't want to say the wireless amp works as well, b/c like I said, it would probably make the system as a whole sound worse. But hey, until someone tries it, you never know. Just trying to get the info. to the masses; know what I mean.


----------



## Swiftks

Well, the only beef I have with the new AWSOME, I repeat AWSOME, CT500 is the remote issue. I have 3 remotes; one for the cable box, one for PS3 and one for the CT500. Well, I got that down to 2 now. First, the easy one, the cable box. I have a Motorola DCX3400, with a Atlas DVR-1056 remote (see link below). I couldn't really program the cable box on the new CT500 remote (which by the way is model #RM-ANP037) because of DVR functions, OnDemand, etc but, I was able to get a couple of functions to work on my cable box remote for the CT500. I programmed the cable box remote via the audio function using a code for a Sony AV / Receiver. I got the on/off and the volume to work for the CT500, which is really all I need when I'm watching cable anyway. Secondly, the PS3. This was a little more complicated as the PS3 uses Bluetooth and the CT500 uses a traditional IR remote. Well a couple of days ago, I posted that I had ordered the Schmartz PS3IRX1, a USB IR adapter (see second link below). Just got it in today, plugged it in and programmed the CT500 remote (BD function) for a Sony DVD player (code #401), and wa la it works!!! Well, the standard functions work anyway. I can't turn on the PS3 with the CT500 remote, but hey, I'll just turn it on when I put the movie in. So now I'm back to 2 remotes using the CT500 with the cable box remote when watching cable (very limited functions however), and using the new CT500 remote for the PS3.


*thought* As I'm sitting here typing this I'm looking down at my cable box remote and am thinking hey since I can now use a traditional IR remote on my PS3, I ought to try programming it with a Sony DVD code as well and see if it works. If it does work, I'd still have to pull out the CT500 remote to change from SAT / CATV to BD, and to use the GUI menu, but that's not that big of a deal, I'll give it a go and see what happens.


Sorry for that tangent, I just wanted to share my remote experiences thus far, since like I said that was the only thing kind of bothering me with this otherwise exceptional soundbar.


-Thanks

http://www.urcsupport.com/index.php?mso_id=232 

http://www.shop.remoteshoppe.com/pro...02?productId=6


----------



## dtorbert

Setting your BD player to output PCM is what is recommended in the CT-500 owners manual (bottom of page 51).


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtorbert* /forum/post/16837720
> 
> 
> Setting your BD player to output PCM is what is recommended in the CT-500 owners manual (bottom of page 51).



You're right it does... perfect reason and that's what I'll do from now on.


----------



## pjflaherty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Convescote* /forum/post/16830524
> 
> 
> Pjflaherty, since I don't have the WAHT-SA10 unit, I couldn't test with to give you a definite answer. So I decided to jump online and chat directly with a Sony agent. I finally got the answer that the WAHT-SA10 is NOT compatible with the HT-CT500 Home Theater System. Please see attached log of chat session (I removed the agent name to protect his identity - and mine as well - for obvious reasons. Hope that has answered the question now. I'm glad you'd brought it up since we needed to validate that. Deep inside, I was hoping that the newer model (WAHT-SA10) would be compatible but, unfortunately, it is not.



Thanks,

I wasn't looking forward to testing it but my curiosity would have forced me







Thanks for saving me the trouble.


----------



## pjflaherty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16831277
> 
> 
> Good thing that's over with, having rear speakers work with a soundbar kills the reason why soundbars exist overall.



I agree. I was just curious. Even if it worked, I wouldn't have hooked it up. If i'd wanted rear speakers i would have bought a HTIB


----------



## greg97ut

I'm still waiting a little for more reviews to trickle in on this new soundbar. In the meantime, did anyone consider the different soundbar options from Polk Audio before purchasing the Sony CT-500?


I'm going back and forth between this Sony System and the Polk SDA Instant Home Theater system or maybe getting a Standalone Polk Soundbar and buying a nice midlevel A/V Receiver.


I'm curious if anyone found reviews or had experience with both to be able to describe what the major differences are between these two systems.


I'm looking to spend less than $1000 bucks to have something go with my movies on my TV, Listen to Music from an ipod or Listen to Radio on occasion.


----------



## imabanana

Wow!


I've been out of this thread for a while, but judging by the amount of interest in wireless rear speakers, there is a market and money to be made there, irrespective of what the "soundbar means all the sound comes from the front" camp thinks.


But that camp shouldn't worry, Sony is poor responding to market demand (as in updating a product like the CT500 to support this), so it's unlikely to happen!


----------



## billips1002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greg97ut* /forum/post/16838118
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting a little for more reviews to trickle in on this new soundbar. In the meantime, did anyone consider the different soundbar options from Polk Audio before purchasing the Sony CT-500?
> 
> 
> I'm going back and forth between this Sony System and the Polk SDA Instant Home Theater system or maybe getting a Standalone Polk Soundbar and buying a nice midlevel A/V Receiver.
> 
> 
> I'm curious if anyone found reviews or had experience with both to be able to describe what the major differences are between these two systems.
> 
> 
> I'm looking to spend less than $1000 bucks to have something go with my movies on my TV, Listen to Music from an ipod or Listen to Radio on occasion.



I thought about that too. But to me it was a no brainer to go with the CT500 for less than 4 bills assuming it would be a good performer. And it is, so I'm extremely satisfied I stuck with the frugal approach. You won't be disappointed with the power and bass from the CT500. It's much more than adequate, in my opinion. Besides that, in addition to the receiver, you'd also have to buy a subwoofer as well. I think it'd be tough to come in under a grand, let alone even close to the price point of this system.


----------



## Captfluoro

Well I shipped my CT500 back to Crutchfield on Monday and a replacement arrived today! I am very happy to say that the dialogue issue I had with the first is non-existent! Dialogue nice and loud. I've only watched "Friends" on TBSHD and briefly some HBOHD, but everything sounded fine. Hopefully I'll be able to tinker with it some more tomorrow. Awesome!


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greg97ut* /forum/post/16838118
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting a little for more reviews to trickle in on this new soundbar. In the meantime, did anyone consider the different soundbar options from Polk Audio before purchasing the Sony CT-500?
> 
> 
> I'm going back and forth between this Sony System and the Polk SDA Instant Home Theater system or maybe getting a Standalone Polk Soundbar and buying a nice midlevel A/V Receiver.
> 
> 
> I'm curious if anyone found reviews or had experience with both to be able to describe what the major differences are between these two systems.
> 
> 
> I'm looking to spend less than $1000 bucks to have something go with my movies on my TV, Listen to Music from an ipod or Listen to Radio on occasion.



The Polk Audio IHT is a stereo enhancer, to explain- it only has RCA audio connections. It doesn't do HD audio (It has no HDMI inputs) NOR does it even do Dolby Digital or DTS (No optical IN either).

So it's a no brainer of not getting that if you want to enjoy HD audio or at least old formats. The CT500 (and CT100) provide the best of both worlds and still doesn't cost that much.


----------



## fteixeira

Up above, Swiftks mentions that he got the CT500 remote to recognize his PS3 with the Schmartz PS3IRX1. I would love to do the same! Not looking for a complete solution, just play, stop, pause and the like.


Has anyone tried setting up the CT500 remote with the Nyko IR USB dongle? I tired the Sony DVD and BD player codes but no luck.


fteixeira


----------



## YOTR

Well hopefully third time's a charm as I received my CT500 today. Everything seems okay but I just quickly set it up (still dragging from that Harry Potter midnight showing







). One thing I noticed is that I get a flash/handshake after I select my PS3 through hdmi. Basically when I push the BD button on the remote (bluray button for my PS3) it shows the PS3 screen for a split second then goes black for a couple of seconds, then shows the PS3 again without any other flashes or handshakes. This is my only HDMI device that does this. My XBOX 360 and HD DVR both come up within a few seconds of selecting them on the remote without any flashes or initial handshakes. Now I assume this is normal as my first one also did this with my PS3 but I wanted to be sure. Again after the initial flash, the PS3 menu comes up permanently without any more issues (no HDMI drops or handshakes). Anyone notice this on their PS3? I think it's just the PS3 syncing via HDMI at first then it senses the connection. Thanks!


----------



## IntotheBlue

I get the flash on screen, off, then back on again with my laptop through HDMI to the CT100, so i assume the handshake issue is just inherent with the sony soundbars. as long as it only does it once in the beginning its not an issue to me.


Does the video direct on/off solve the issue at all?


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16839203
> 
> 
> Well hopefully third time's a charm as I received my CT500 today. Everything seems okay but I just quickly set it up (still dragging from that Harry Potter midnight showing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). One thing I noticed is that I get a flash/handshake after I select my PS3 through hdmi. Basically when I push the BD button on the remote (bluray button for my PS3) it shows the PS3 screen for a split second then goes black for a couple of seconds, then shows the PS3 again without any other flashes or handshakes. This is my only HDMI device that does this. My XBOX 360 and HD DVR both come up within a few seconds of selecting them on the remote without any flashes or initial handshakes. Now I assume this is normal as my first one also did this with my PS3 but I wanted to be sure. Again after the initial flash, the PS3 menu comes up permanently without any more issues (no HDMI drops or handshakes). Anyone notice this on their PS3? I think it's just the PS3 syncing via HDMI at first then it senses the connection. Thanks!



This happens to me as well but only on the initial start up of the PS3, after doing it once it doesn't do it again. Is it a deal breaker, no, but some people believe so...

It doesn't bother me though...


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16839862
> 
> 
> This happens to me as well but only on the initial start up of the PS3, after doing it once it doesn't do it again. Is it a deal breaker, no, but some people believe so...
> 
> It doesn't bother me though...




I figured it was normal as I believe my CT100 also did this (and you just confirmed it). It doesn't do it on my XBOX 360 or HD DVR which is strange. It seems like it is just a PS3 thing. I know when I switch to the PS3 input, I see the PS3 screen for a second followed by a blue or pink flash of color. It goes to black and then comes back normal and doesn't do it again. I guess I was worried after having flaky handshake issues on the first one and then a damaged sub on the second one. Now that I think of it, I believe my PS3 did the flashing/handshaking thing initially even whe it was plugged directly into my Pioneer Kuro (though I have seen this problem before when it came to HDMI switching). I thought I actually got a return from Crutchfield at first as the box looked like it was resealed. I think they cut part of the top open to slip my packing slip/receipt in there as I found it under the main flap when I fully opened it.


----------



## steve1a

arrived yesterday from Amazon all safe and should I say SOUND -

So far I am very impressed - definitely a substantial step up from the CT-100.

I also got to hand it to Logitech as well they have already added this to their Harmony remotes- just updated my Harmony One- complete menu for the Ct-500 including the GUI


----------



## mwnold

I am struggling with my choice for a BD player. Is there any advantages to having a system with both a Sony sound bar and Sony PS3 player versus a standalone BD player? Are there benefits in either video or audio quality having all Sony? I do not have an AVR, and don;t won't to buy. That makes the soundbar a great starting point for me.


I was thinking that being able to keep everything all digital could be beneficial.


----------



## IntotheBlue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwnold* /forum/post/16844329
> 
> 
> I am struggling with my choice for a BD player. Is there any advantages to having a system with both a Sony sound bar and Sony PS3 player versus a standalone BD player? Are there benefits in either video or audio quality having all Sony? I do not have an AVR, and don;t won't to buy. That makes the soundbar a great starting point for me.
> 
> 
> I was thinking that being able to keep everything all digital could be beneficial.



I'm thinkin the only benefit to having a standalone Sony BD player would be that you can use the CT500 remote for the BD player. I would say that if you had any interest in gaming to just get the PS3, if not, I'm not sure if its worth it getting a Sony BD player if you can find a similar tier player from Samsung or something to save yourself some money.


----------



## jkim0321

Just got the unit!










1. I have DirecTV, Is there anyway to program the DirecTV to use some basic functionality of the CT500? ie. On/Off, Volume Up/Down.


2. What are the optimal settings? Bass/Treble Levels, Center/Subwoofer Levels. I have not changed a default setting currently.


3. Remote control seems to work better turned 180 degrees for me (basically pointing away from the center channel unit). Very weird. Anyone else have any remote control sensor issues? If I point it directly at the subwoofer, it works very well.


----------



## YOTR

Well I got a chance to properly test my third and hopefully final CT500. Everything seems to be working good so far but I better knock on wood to be safe







. The more I listen to the CT500 the more I realize how much better it is compared to the CT100. I honestly can't imagine going back to the CT100 and that is still an impressive soundbar a year later! Where the CT100 sounded thin or hollow at times to me, the CT500 sounds and feels powerful. I definitely have noticed an improvement in the center channel and the voices are a lot easier to hear compared to the CT100. There are a few things I don't like but they are very minor. The GUI is way to slow along with the HDMI switching. I think they almost trippled the time it takes for the signal to switch once you push the button. The surround sound effect has also been greatly improved. I still don't feel that much sound coming from the sides but I admit that it is enveloping and I can clearly feel a wave of sound in front of me which is all I really wanted. I am sure tweaking the setup more will yield a greater surround sound effect. Overall I can't imagine recommending the CT100 first unless you are on a budget or using it in a small living room/bedroom. We shall see if it holds up like my CT100 did as I had a trouble free year with that soundbar (the person I sold it to is still loving it a few months later without any issues). I also can't say enough about the subwoofer. It really is a huge improvement and kudos to Sony for making a sub that blends properly.


----------



## IntotheBlue

YOTR, do you keep your center channel level at 0? Like jkim i'm curious how people are setting their treble/bass setting, as well as distinguishing between the sub level and the bass setting, since both would seem to affect the volume of the bass, whereas the bass setting would affect the deepness...just seems like a confusing task to set them correctly.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/16845901
> 
> 
> YOTR, do you keep your center channel level at 0? Like jkim i'm curious how people are setting their treble/bass setting, as well as distinguishing between the sub level and the bass setting, since both would seem to affect the volume of the bass, whereas the bass setting would affect the deepness...just seems like a confusing task to set them correctly.





I don't change the bass or treble settings as those are new options that the CT100 didn't have. I might tweak them later on but I am mainly setting it up like my old CT100. I used to have my center channel volume on +6 and the Sub on +3 on the CT100 because the voices were pretty quiet. Well that usually killed any type of surround sound effect but it still sounded great. So far I am usually at +2 or +3 for the center and +2 for the sub. The sub is a beast in the CT500 so I haven't had to go much above that. Because the soundbar itself is quite a bit better than the CT100, I have noticed that even at 0 the center channel sounds very clear. I also noticed that the surround sound effect field you choose makes a big difference on the sound quality itself. I prefer movie for everything so far as some of the other choices muffle dialogue in movies. I am still experimenting though so my settings will probably change weekly. We really need da1writer to get his CT500 as I am leaving it up to him to finalize settings







.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim0321* /forum/post/16845119
> 
> 
> Just got the unit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I have DirecTV, Is there anyway to program the DirecTV to use some basic functionality of the CT500? ie. On/Off, Volume Up/Down.
> 
> 
> 2. What are the optimal settings? Bass/Treble Levels, Center/Subwoofer Levels. I have not changed a default setting currently.
> 
> 
> 3. Remote control seems to work better turned 180 degrees for me (basically pointing away from the center channel unit). Very weird. Anyone else have any remote control sensor issues? If I point it directly at the subwoofer, it works very well.



I have a Cable HD/DVR Box and I programed the Audio (AUD) button for a Sony AV / Reciever. It took me a couple of different codes to get the one that really worked well, so do be discourgaed at first if it doesn't work. Like you said I pretty much just wanted the basic functions: Volume & Power... the input kind of works. I say kind of, in that if I press the input button it will switch from SAT/CATV to DVD, but it wont switch back or goto BD







. Anyway, volume & power is really all I wanted when I was watching cable. The only other device I have hooked up is my PS3, and I use the CT500 remote for that anyway.


-Cheers


----------



## YOTR

I just got done watching Meet the Robinsons with the kids. Very very impressive with the CT500 and a huge upgrade compared to the CT100. Dialogue is definitely louder than the CT100 but I am sure there are ways to make it even louder (something I hope da1writer can help me with







). I can't say enough about the subwoofer though. It's on +2 and shakes our living room







. I have also been playing Infamous on PS3 and it sounds great. The 2 center channel speakers definitely help. I have had to adjust the volume a couple of times to increase the volume but nothing major like the CT100 (up and down all the time to increase/decrease the dialogue). So far so good!


----------



## IntotheBlue

might be a few weeks until i get mine, but i'm determined to leave my center at 0 for optimum surround effect, and adjust the volume of dialog with the treble if need be (but not past 4, don't want to run the risk of introducing static to the soundbar).


Also i see on top of DRC they added a night mode (according to sony.com), MORE confusion, on every other piece of electronic equipment they are the exact same thing.


YOTR, here's an idea on how you can adjust the bass setting. Turn your sub level down to -2 or something, a level where its slightly audible. Now start messing with the bass level, turning it up. Does it simply make the sub louder, does it make the bass envelope sound fuller, does it deepen the bass (perhaps muddying up the bass), try to see if you can find a level where it keeps the bass transition smoothly with the soundbar and not muddy or overpowering. Then return your sub level to +2 again and see how it sounds, and tinker further.


----------



## YOTR

Another thing I noticed while watching a movie earlier is the lack of severe hissing this speaker has compared to other soundbars I have owned. I assume a little hissing is normal as all of my speakers in recent memory have had a small amount of hiss. I have to be about 6-8 inches from the speaker with my ear directly pointed toward it to hear any hissing at all. Hissing has always bothered me especially during quiet scenes in movies. I know there is always going to be some hissing but I am glad it has been kept to a minimum on this system. My CT100 was good at this also but I could detect it from about a foot away during quiet scenes.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16846848
> 
> 
> I don't change the bass or treble settings as those are new options that the CT100 didn't have. I might tweak them later on but I am mainly setting it up like my old CT100. I used to have my center channel volume on +6 and the Sub on +3 on the CT100 because the voices were pretty quiet. Well that usually killed any type of surround sound effect but it still sounded great. So far I am usually at +2 or +3 for the center and +2 for the sub. The sub is a beast in the CT500 so I haven't had to go much above that. Because the soundbar itself is quite a bit better than the CT100, I have noticed that even at 0 the center channel sounds very clear. I also noticed that the surround sound effect field you choose makes a big difference on the sound quality itself. I prefer movie for everything so far as some of the other choices muffle dialogue in movies. I am still experimenting though so my settings will probably change weekly. We really need da1writer to get his CT500 as I am leaving it up to him to finalize settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Don't worry, I'll be sure to jump on tweaking this once I get my CT500 (after my move it will be in my possession too muhahaha!) I usually take a week to finalize settings, I'll get my opinions over what settings work right and sound well through you YOTR, Peashooter, and Davyo (Davyo helped me heeps last time with the CT100, others can as well). I want to be sure to have the right settings/optimal sound preferences so others will find it helpful (new owners especially).


----------



## edgorme

I am using the the AIRSA10 S-AIR with this unit (I have an EZW-T100 adapter plugged into the back; this is indeed sold separately from the CT500 and you must have it to use the AIR SA10).


Anyway, what I'm seeing is that the AIR SA10 works great if I'm set to SAT/CATV, but if I change to another input on the CT500 such as BD or Video1 (Bluray and ipod, respectively), the SA10 will unlink within 5 seconds. Sometimes it unlinks immediately. If I switch back to the SAT/CATV it links back up again within 5 seconds and works fine. Anyone else having this problem with the CT500 and the SA10? Basically the only input that works is SAT/CATV.


I have what I think is a standard setup... HDMI from cable box to SAT/CATV in, HDMI TV out to the HDTV. HDMI from BD In out to the Bluray. Ipod hooked up on video1 in the back w/RCA jacks. I've tried this paired and unpaired, I've tried A, B, and C... the only input that works is the one for the HDTV. I'd be curious to know if anyone else has noticed this.


----------



## loganx3d

I bought the CT500 and am trying to hook up a Mac mini to it. I have a display port to HDMI converter for video, but because the mac doesn't push sound over the DP, I need to also hook up the optical audio cable.


1) Is there a way to have video from HDMI feed into the CT500, and have it look for audio from a different input?


2) When I have my video set to NOT directly passthrough HDMI, no video shows up on my screen from the Mac mini. My PS3 shows video fine in this case.


Right now I'm feeding the audio into the CT500 and the HDMI video into my TV, but I thought I wouldn't need to do this.







Is this not the case?


----------



## swing8

I guess I don't really need the CT-500. As it stands I have the CT-100 sub set at -4 already so it's plenty for my 1BR apt.


----------



## gigaguy

Hmm, I'm assuming the biggest improvement of the 500 over my 100 is the main speaker, esp for music.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swing8* /forum/post/16850888
> 
> 
> I guess I don't really need the CT-500. As it stands I have the CT-100 sub set at -4 already so it's plenty for my 1BR apt.




I actually had this discussion with a coworker that lives in a very small apartment. I directed him towards the CT100 as I don't think the CT500 would be worth it in his case. It's a great upgrade but honestly if you have a small bedroom or living room, the CT100 will do fine.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigaguy* /forum/post/16850958
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'm assuming the biggest improvement of the 500 over my 100 is the main speaker, esp for music.



The main speaker is definitely a pretty big improvement over the CT100. The sub is also more refined and isn't near as boomy as the CT100. You also get the GUI interface and quite a few more options/features compared to the CT100. Is it worth the upgrade? I honestly believe it is. If you are happy with your CT100 though, there is no reason to upgrade. I just wanted a little more power behind the speaker (and louder dialogue) and a sub that blended better. I got both of those things and much more with the CT500. I just hope it holds up as well as my old CT100 did (knocks on wood)







.


----------



## IntotheBlue

does the ct500 give a fuller, more enveloping sound? or is it merely louder? remember our brain plays tricks on us and always tells us that the louder sound sound better. Try to keep that in mind please when trying to say if the CT500 is truly better sounding. thx guys, looking forward to upgrading anyways just cuz i'm anal like that lol


----------



## coolowl

Good point. I don't like loud but I do need clear speaking voices for the dialog. I've never bought surround sound because all the ones I've heard make it seem like the ambient noises are more important than what the actors are saying...and that's not good for me. I'm holding off buying one until I read clearly that listening to the dialog is just as clear and easy as listening to it through the TV's own speakers.


I'd hate to think of having to hold the remote in my hand in order to keep turning the sound up or down. Yuck!


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/16852356
> 
> 
> does the ct500 give a fuller, more enveloping sound? or is it merely louder? remember our brain plays tricks on us and always tells us that the louder sound sound better. Try to keep that in mind please when trying to say if the CT500 is truly better sounding. thx guys, looking forward to upgrading anyways just cuz i'm anal like that lol



For me the sound is definitely louder and has a wider field. I never thought the CT100 sounded like surround sound and if I remember right it was also marketed as a 3.1 system. I don't care what Sony calls it, it's still 3.1 with a pretty good surround sound front field effect. I have only heard a surround effect coming from the left and right side a few times. What I do hear every time is a wide enveloping effect that clearly has a left, center, and right channel that curves around you. Does it sound better than the CT100? Without a doubt and to me it's a huge difference the louder you have it. The hollow/tin sound that I used to get out of the CT100 at times is gone. It sounds fuller and more pronounced. I listen at low volumes because of kids and I was able to tell an immediate difference. I still think the CT100 is a great system though and I would recommend it to anyone especially if you don't want to spend the money. Video has always been way more important to me than audio (hence my 60" Pioneer Kuro with a cheap audio system







) which is why I like the inexpensive Sony soundbars. I grew very fond of the CT100 and would buy one again immediately if I wasn't satisfied with the CT500. To me the CT500 just raises the bar a bit.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/16852396
> 
> 
> Good point. I don't like loud but I do need clear speaking voices for the dialog. I've never bought surround sound because all the ones I've heard make it seem like the ambient noises are more important than what the actors are saying...and that's not good for me. I'm holding off buying one until I read clearly that listening to the dialog is just as clear and easy as listening to it through the TV's own speakers.
> 
> 
> I'd hate to think of having to hold the remote in my hand in order to keep turning the sound up or down. Yuck!



Dialogue is definitely louder than the CT100. I had this issue with the CT100. I was constantly pushing the volume up and down on the remote. It wasn't a deal breaker to me as it was to cheap to argue to much







. They have definitely addressed most of these issues with the second center channel on the CT500. If you don't have a CT100 you could always buy one locally to try it out. You actually might like what the CT100 has to offer and save money at the same time. If you already have a CT100 though, you should definitely notice a difference from a dialogue standpoint as it is much improved on the CT500.


----------



## IntotheBlue

Alright thx YOTR, you saying that even in low volume listening you can hear a distinct difference from the CT100 has me sold.


I'm always about video as well, but back in the college days when i could only afford a 32 inch CRT HDTV i had to supplement that with a full on 5.1 system, Harmon Kardon receiver, etc to overcome the smallish screen size.


Now that i have my 40" 120hz Samsung and sit 1.5 feet away from it (and can't see pixels with Blu-ray sitting that close like you'd expect, cya CRT days), the tv speakers were doing me just fine for a year. But man, with the CT100 it really has taken the movie experience over the top for me. But everytime i watch a movie now, in the back of my head i'm like, i know the CT500 has to be a little bit better at the least. Classic case of upgrade fever.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/16852932
> 
> 
> Alright thx YOTR, you saying that even in low volume listening you can hear a distinct difference from the CT100 has me sold.
> 
> 
> I'm always about video as well, but back in the college days when i could only afford a 32 inch CRT HDTV i had to supplement that with a full on 5.1 system, Harmon Kardon receiver, etc to overcome the smallish screen size.
> 
> 
> Now that i have my 40" 120hz Samsung and sit 1.5 feet away from it (and can't see pixels with Blu-ray sitting that close like you'd expect, cya CRT days), the tv speakers were doing me just fine for a year. But man, with the CT100 it really has taken the movie experience over the top for me. But everytime i watch a movie now, in the back of my head i'm like, i know the CT500 has to be a little bit better at the least. Classic case of upgrade fever.



Maybe you can sell your CT100 to supplement the cost of the upgrade? I like the CT100/CT500 because they are a cheap alternative to the expensive systems. With two kids, I wanted something that I could live with if the kids were to scratch or damage it by accident. At least if it dies or gets damaged a year from now I can say I only spent a few hundred on it versus my old system that was well over a grand. Of course I hope I get a few years out of it at least as I don't plan on upgrading any time soon (I had to promise my wife







).


----------



## IntotheBlue

Even simpler, i have 2 weeks left to just return it to Best Buy and get a full refund. Upgrading really is a no brainer for me now.


----------



## icemand

So is anyone seeing any picture quality degradation when p[assign the signal through the HTCT500? I had mine for a few weeks and is set up as follows all doen with AudioQuest HDMI cables: PS3 to HTCT500 through HDMI, HD Comcast cablebox to HTCT500, then HTCT 500 to my Sony KDS60A3000. There seems to be some picture quality degradation even though I set it up as HDMI Pass Thru. There is now pronounced judder, and once in a while the sound turns off for about a second or two (recent development with cable shows - notice on HBO shows only so far.)

Is anyone else experiencing this? By the way, my HDMI cables are only 3ft long from cable box and PS3 to HTCT500 and 6 feet long from HTCT500 to TV.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icemand* /forum/post/16855263
> 
> 
> So is anyone seeing any picture quality degradation when p[assign the signal through the HTCT500? I had mine for a few weeks and is set up as follows all doen with AudioQuest HDMI cables: PS3 to HTCT500 through HDMI, HD Comcast cablebox to HTCT500, then HTCT 500 to my Sony KDS60A3000. There seems to be some picture quality degradation even though I set it up as HDMI Pass Thru. There is now pronounced judder, and once in a while the sound turns off for about a second or two (recent development with cable shows - notice on HBO shows only so far.)
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this? By the way, my HDMI cables are only 3ft long from cable box and PS3 to HTCT500 and 6 feet long from HTCT500 to TV.



I haven't noticed any issues with mine yet. I have watched 6 blu ray movies and played about 4 hours of PS3 without any problems. I have always had occasional sound issues with my Dish HD DVR box even before I got the CT500. I know HDMI can still be flaky at times regardless of what brand you have (I really hate how HDMI cables are quite loose on any connection and can wiggle around quite a bit). I also have never had a device with HDMI (HDMI switching especially) that didn't have some random sound/video glitch that occasionally occured. I think it's just the nature of the beast. I never had these issues with component connections......lol. I also have not noticed a degradation in picture quality. As far as I can tell, everything looks the same if I was pluggind directly into my tv. I will say that I remember having an occasional sound glitch with my old CT100. It only occured occasionally but video was always perfect. If it continues to happen or if it doesn't occur when you remove the CT500 (and plug the device directly to your tv via HDMI), I would assume you need to replace it. My first CT500 had a flaky HDMI out port so anything is possible.



What other kinds of degradation are you seeing? Do you seen anything when playing your PS3?


----------



## jkim0321

What is/are the DirecTV Code(s) for HT-CT500 that will give the basic functionality of Power and Volume?


Also,

I'm still having the weird issue of having to point away from the remote sensor on the soundbar to use any of the remote functionality. Does your LED on the remote light up when pushing down on the remote buttons? Does anyone know how to open up the remote so I can check out if something is wrong internally? It works when pointing at the subwoofer remote sensor though. Very weird.


----------



## gigaguy

I had the same remote problem with my first CT100, replaced.

Did you hook up the optional soundbar control cable. saw it n the manual.


----------



## jkim0321

Yes, the Red/Blue/Green cable with the Remote Cable all in one is hooked up.


The remote works, just backwards for the soundbar only. Oh wells.


----------



## da1writer

@Davyo and YOTR: There is a reason why I haven't/didn't post in this thread-
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1164150 

I'll kindly PM the original poster of the thread instead of posting. If you post in threads talking about general soundbars (no specifics), you will end up in a battle against, what I call, The Yamaha brothers (jibbyjeep and blue comet). [Joke people, don't take seriously]

ickysmits on the other hand has never heard the CT500 and is only going to base his assumptions off the old CT100 - despite the improvements and fixing of the low dialogue/other issues on the CT500 (he doesn't know this due to him not owning it). We like the CT500 and is an excellent/big improvement over the CT100, others will say otherwise due to their own reasons (whether they are wrong or not).


----------



## blue comet

If you post in threads talking about general soundbars (no specifics), you will end up in a battle against, what I call, The Yamaha brothers (jibbyjeep and blue comet).>>


LOL ... Battle ?? Yamaha Brothers ? (sounds like a Japanese cough drop)







The man asked for a recommendation and I gave him one.. You Sony Boys ( Yotr, Davyo and yourself) shouldn't take it to heart







Even Davyo admits the Yammie's sound better


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16858352
> 
> 
> If you post in threads talking about general soundbars (no specifics), you will end up in a battle against, what I call, The Yamaha brothers (jibbyjeep and blue comet).>>
> 
> 
> LOL ... Battle ?? Yamaha Brothers ? (sounds like a Japanese cough drop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man asked for a recommendation and I gave him one.. You Sony Boys ( Yotr, Davyo and yourself) shouldn't take it to heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Davyo admits the Yammie's sound better



I agree, I believe the Yamaha's sound fantastic as well (unlike anything I heard) but I also believe the CT100/CT5000 sound great as well. My last remark towards you above was a joke blue comet >.>. If Yamaha popped out a new soundbar with AT LEAST PCM support above 2.0, I'd probably drop the Sony soundbar in a heartbeat. My statement above is a generalization meant I'd rather not argue over which soundbar is better, going with a Yamaha or Sony sounbar are the best choices you can make (oh and Polk if you already have a AVR)...


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16858352
> 
> 
> If you post in threads talking about general soundbars (no specifics), you will end up in a battle against, what I call, The Yamaha brothers (jibbyjeep and blue comet).>>
> 
> 
> LOL ... Battle ?? Yamaha Brothers ? (sounds like a Japanese cough drop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man asked for a recommendation and I gave him one.. You Sony Boys ( Yotr, Davyo and yourself) shouldn't take it to heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Davyo admits the Yammie's sound better




I'm not a Sony boy, sorry







. In all honesty I despise the company for the most part (TV issues in the past coupled with bad customer support). However, the CT100/CT500 are the first Sony made products I have recommended in quite some time (don't get me started on the PS3......lol







). Compared to the many soundbar competitors out there, I think Sony did a great job. I think the Yamaha is terrific but didn't fit my needs at all. I need HDMI switching which the Yamaha didn't have. Plus my room is not ideal at all for the YSP soundbars.


Now you can definitely accuse me of being a Pioneer fanboy when it comes to the Kuro though







.


----------



## beezar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16858372
> 
> 
> I agree, I believe the Yamaha's sound fantastic as well (unlike anything I heard) but I also believe the CT100/CT5000 sound great as well. My last remark towards you above was a joke blue comet >.>. If Yamaha popped out a new soundbar with AT LEAST PCM support above 2.0, I'd probably drop the Sony soundbar in a heartbeat. My statement above is a generalization meant I'd rather not argue over which soundbar is better, going with a Yamaha or Sony sounbar are the best choices you can make (oh and Polk if you already have a AVR)...



Ok, so I was the original poster of that other thread. I am by no means an audiophile, and I just want a soundbar with great sound; it's very important to me to have clear, crisp dialogue (and sound). The CT100 does sound very good, but it was muffled (especially dialogue) which drove me nuts. Plus the adjusting of the volume up and down and up and down because of the weak/muffled dialogue was bad.


I don't need heavy bass (as to me that makes sound more muffled, and I live in an apartment...)


So between the Yamaha 1100 and CT500, what do you think would be best given my requirements above? Also, does PCM support above 2.0 really make that much of a difference? I don't mind spending around $600 or so. Anyone can PM me if they want to not start a battle or anything...


Thanks


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16858372
> 
> 
> I agree, I believe the Yamaha's sound fantastic as well (unlike anything I heard) but I also believe the CT100/CT5000 sound great as well. My last remark towards you above was a joke blue comet >.>. If Yamaha popped out a new soundbar with AT LEAST PCM support above 2.0, I'd probably drop the Sony soundbar in a heartbeat. My statement above is a generalization meant I'd rather not argue over which soundbar is better, going with a Yamaha or Sony sounbar are the best choices you can make (oh and Polk if you already have a AVR)...



I totally agree. I just hate how this has become a "my soundbar is better than yours" shouting match. I also hate how I am made to feel dumb for liking the Sony soundbars. I came from a component world and used to have a great setup. I had kids though and a simpler setup was required. Yes I would love to have my PSB setup again but this is more practical and kid friendly. To hear people say the Sony soundbars are complete garbage and there is no way they could even sound good definitely bothers me. If you have listened to them and feel that way, then that's fine. But to criticize the CT500 without even listening to it is not fair in my book. Also, I am not directing these comments to a particular individual. It's just things I have read in various threads in the last few days. Okay enough griping







.


----------



## blue comet

So between the Yamaha 1100 and CT500, what do you think would be best given my requirements above? Also, does PCM support above 2.0 really make that much of a difference? I don't mind spending around $600 or so. Anyone can PM me if they want to not start a battle or anything...>>


Beez .. try both of them .. most of these stores give you a limited return time frame.. I gave you my thoughts and the "Sony Boys" :eek







: gave theirs.. each room, each pair of ears are different..some folks hear things others can't.. I'm happy with what I have.. I haven't even seen a 500 in any local store never mind heard one.. I, prior to purchasing the 1100 ,tried the ct 100 and the yamaha yas 71.. my son in law has an ysp 800 and it sounds as good as anything but he has an ideal room.. seating in the middle and perfectly rectangular room... Its all in the ears of the beholder


----------



## blue comet

I totally agree. I just hate how this has become a "my soundbar is better than yours" shouting match>>


No shouting on my part. I just stated my opinion to beeze and then ran for cover because I knew DA would follow.. Hey .. we all have our opinions and me for one am not looking to hurt anyone's feelings .. yeah, a jab at Da







everyone once and a while but its all in good nature.. I enjoy this forum and have learned a lot from you folks... everbody has to keep loose.. there are more serious issues out there than soundbars..At least people on here accept and enjoy soundbars.. I put a question re: such on another forum and nearly got stoned to death by the 5.1 and 7.1 crowd







..


----------



## Quatre

I needed a soundbar for a family shared beach place but i was fitting the bill since noone else cares about sound as much there and i watch the most movies there.


anyway I couldn't wait for the delayed ct500 at the beginning of summer and had to go with the ct100.


I was and have been mostly impressed especially at hdmi connectivity and its better then my philips soundbar which doenst' even have hdmi out (but just use that in bedroom and matches philips ambilight tv so its good and i like the ipod dock for iphone)


one thing that has really bothered me and i see many others mention it is how low the dialog would be so id turn it up and then action scenes i get blown away and its way too loud with baby sleeping in other room so I am constantly turning it up and down during a movie.


if that is improved a bit on the ct500 then that alone is worth upgrading. I got the ct100 at best buy. maybe i can get lucky and return it for the ct500? even though its 2 mo later? i got the soundbar around the end of may for memorial day weekend.


how long has the ct500 been out? i was supposed to get notification the day it came out and just found out now and seems like its been out for a little bit at least so wtf.

argh. going to be a pain returning or selling the 100 now.


and bestbuy doesnt even seem to have the new one.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16858842
> 
> 
> I totally agree. I just hate how this has become a "my soundbar is better than yours" shouting match>>
> 
> 
> No shouting on my part. I just stated my opinion to beeze and then ran for cover because I knew DA would follow.. Hey .. we all have our opinions and me for one am not looking to hurt anyone's feelings .. yeah, a jab at Da
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone once and a while but its all in good nature.. I enjoy this forum and have learned a lot from you folks... everbody has to keep loose.. there are more serious issues out there than soundbars..At least people on here accept and enjoy soundbars.. I put a question re: such on another forum and nearly got stoned to death by the 5.1 and 7.1 crowd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..



Don't get me started on the 5.1/7.1 full fledged system crowd (often never owned a soundbar), that hate us soundbar owners and try their hardest all the time that we made a wrong purchase all the time or that we should change our minds







! I do apologize bluecomet, didn't mean to make my one post seem like I was attacking ya or anything. As stated before, I like Yamaha and Sony's soundbars, I just don't like arguing over which is better, they are both a great purchase







!

_That being said, I can't wait to get my CT500 ! lol_


----------



## blue comet

one thing that has really bothered me and i see many others mention it is how low the dialog would be so id turn it up and then action scenes i get blown away and its way too loud with baby sleeping in other room so I am constantly turning it up and down during a movie.>>


Most action and "suprise " scenes in horror movies are recorded to be louder than the dialogue...TV commercials are often louder than the program.. Some soundbars have a constant volume feature which keeps ALL at the same volume .. don't know if the Sony's have this feature


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16858981
> 
> 
> one thing that has really bothered me and i see many others mention it is how low the dialog would be so id turn it up and then action scenes i get blown away and its way too loud with baby sleeping in other room so I am constantly turning it up and down during a movie.>>
> 
> 
> Most action and "suprise " scenes in horror movies are recorded to be louder than the dialogue...TV commercials are often louder than the program.. Some soundbars have a constant volume feature which keeps ALL at the same volume .. don't know if the Sony's have this feature



Well the new CT500 has a Night Mode (unlike the CT100) to ups dialogue AND the CT500 has tone controls this time around. This means you can control Treble and Bass this time around (unlike the CT100) along with the (what the CT100 has) Center and Sub controls. It also has DRC mode...

The CT500 has so many ways to up dialogue/ has so many options this time around, it makes you wonder what Sony was thinking with the CT100 model...

I guess you live and learn?


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16858842
> 
> 
> I totally agree. I just hate how this has become a "my soundbar is better than yours" shouting match>>
> 
> 
> No shouting on my part. I just stated my opinion to beeze and then ran for cover because I knew DA would follow.. Hey .. we all have our opinions and me for one am not looking to hurt anyone's feelings .. yeah, a jab at Da
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone once and a while but its all in good nature.. I enjoy this forum and have learned a lot from you folks... everbody has to keep loose.. there are more serious issues out there than soundbars..At least people on here accept and enjoy soundbars.. I put a question re: such on another forum and nearly got stoned to death by the 5.1 and 7.1 crowd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..




As I said above, I am definitely not directing my comments towards any one person. It's just comments I have read over the past few days. I think if I had an ideal room, I would have probably jumped on the YSP band wagon. It's something I looked at time and time again before I bought the CT100 a year ago. My room however has a huge hole on the left side and the right side is mostly windows. I think given an ideal room and no need for the newest connections/audio codecs, the YSP-1100 is very tough to beat.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16858981
> 
> 
> one thing that has really bothered me and i see many others mention it is how low the dialog would be so id turn it up and then action scenes i get blown away and its way too loud with baby sleeping in other room so I am constantly turning it up and down during a movie.>>
> 
> 
> Most action and "suprise " scenes in horror movies are recorded to be louder than the dialogue...TV commercials are often louder than the program.. Some soundbars have a constant volume feature which keeps ALL at the same volume .. don't know if the Sony's have this feature



Now I will say I have noticed this with the CT500 but this has been an issue on any soundbar or speaker setup I have ever owned. My wife told me last night that the volume is fine when she is watching a show but sometimes she has to turn it down during a commercial that was recorded louder than the program. I have seen it in just about every action movie also. You could probably try the night listening feature on the CT500 (that da1writer mentioned above) as that should help. I haven't really had to adjust the volume up or down much for dialogue. It isn't perfect but I do far less up and down on the remote with regards to volume than I did on the CT100.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16859031
> 
> 
> Well the new CT500 has a Night Mode (unlike the CT100) to ups dialogue AND the CT500 has tone controls this time around. This means you can control Treble and Bass this time around (unlike the CT100) along with the (what the CT100 has) Center and Sub controls. It also has DRC mode...
> 
> The CT500 has so many ways to up dialogue/ has so many options this time around, it makes you wonder what Sony was thinking with the CT100 model...
> 
> I guess you live and learn?



It almost seems like the CT100 was released to test the waters and see how well it would do. The CT500 feels like the soundbar they wanted to release (and should have released) from the beginning.


----------



## blue comet

My wife told me last night that the volume is fine when she is watching a show but sometimes she has to turn it down during a commercial that was recorded louder than the program. I have seen it in just about every action movie also>>


Its purposely done to raise one's attention .. commercials have been programed this way for QUITE a while to draw you to the product..


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16859773
> 
> 
> My wife told me last night that the volume is fine when she is watching a show but sometimes she has to turn it down during a commercial that was recorded louder than the program. I have seen it in just about every action movie also>>
> 
> 
> Its purposely done to raise one's attention .. commercials have been programed this way for QUITE a while to draw you to the product..




It definitely makes sense from a business standpoint but man is it annoying







.


----------



## jibbyjeep

i thought i would chime in as the other half of the "yamaha brothers" i've never heard the ct-500 yet, but i am very intrigued by it. i was looking into purchasing it for another room...but my wife doesn't like the bass at night. does the ct-500's night feature disable this? i only ask this because the yamaha's my beam mode disables it for night time viewing-great for not disturbing the wife or kids. also, how wife friendly is the ct-500? my wife likes the ysp because she can turn it on and press one button to watch tv or movies. she said the ct-100 was too difficult to use.


"Yamaha popped out a new soundbar with AT LEAST PCM support above 2.0, I'd probably drop the Sony soundbar in a heartbeat" -da1writer. had to do it as a joke to prove he's just not another sony fanboy


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jibbyjeep* /forum/post/16861211
> 
> 
> i thought i would chime in as the other half of the "yamaha brothers" i've never heard the ct-500 yet, but i am very intrigued by it. i was looking into purchasing it for another room...but my wife doesn't like the bass at night. does the ct-500's night feature disable this? i only ask this because the yamaha's my beam mode disables it for night time viewing-great for not disturbing the wife or kids. also, how wife friendly is the ct-500? my wife likes the ysp because she can turn it on and press one button to watch tv or movies. she said the ct-100 was too difficult to use.
> 
> 
> "Yamaha popped out a new soundbar with AT LEAST PCM support above 2.0, I'd probably drop the Sony soundbar in a heartbeat" -da1writer. had to do it as a joke to prove he's just not another sony fanboy



Unlike the CT100, the CT500 allows you to adjust the BASS AND SUB - so you can literally kill the bass if you want (ie no bass at all). The n ight feature ups the dialogue along with a Treble option being part of the CT500 this time around (the CT100 had NEITHER). You can up the Center and put on DRC as well but by then clarity of voices would be fixed and you most likely would be subduing everything else. Don't know about being wife friendly, I don't even own the CT500 (getting info from YOTR and Davyo). My CT100 is easy for my wife due to me having a Bravia, the CT100 is Bravia Synced to the TV, so whenever the TV turns on the CT100 did as well (and switched sources too). I know you and blue comet had a bad experience with the CT100 but why not give the CT500 a try. In my honest opinion, I believe the CT500 is the soundbar Sony was trying to achieve, the CT100 was merely to test the waters.


----------



## jibbyjeep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16861632
> 
> 
> Unlike the CT100, the CT500 allows you to adjust the BASS AND SUB - so you can literally kill the bass if you want (ie no bass at all). The n ight feature ups the dialogue along with a Treble option being part of the CT500 this time around (the CT100 had NEITHER). You can up the Center and put on DRC as well but by then clarity of voices would be fixed and you most likely would be subduing everything else. Don't know about being wife friendly, I don't even own the CT500 (getting info from YOTR and Davyo). My CT100 is easy for my wife due to me having a Bravia, the CT100 is Bravia Synced to the TV, so whenever the TV turns on the CT100 did as well (and switched sources too). I know you and blue comet had a bad experience with the CT100 but why not give the CT500 a try. In my honest opinion, I believe the CT500 is the soundbar Sony was trying to achieve, the CT100 was merely to test the waters.



the sony wasn't that bad... i just wanted something that i thought was better. if i could give the ct-500 a listen locally, i might pick one up. other than that i'll keep my ysp 1100 until yamaha releases it's next gen sound bar. i still like to read this thread daily to see what everyone's comments are on the ct-500, seems like a good system.


----------



## jbf777

Silly question probably, but can one adjust the treble/bass controls on the CT500 without HDMI hookups (optical cable, RCA)? Thanks.


----------



## dboss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16859773
> 
> 
> My wife told me last night that the volume is fine when she is watching a show but sometimes she has to turn it down during a commercial that was recorded louder than the program. I have seen it in just about every action movie also>>
> 
> 
> Its purposely done to raise one's attention .. commercials have been programed this way for QUITE a while to draw you to the product..



This is a problem even on my 5.1 system. Probably the single most annoying thing about watching TV IMO. On DirecTV TNT, TBS, and FSN stations are particularly bad.


----------



## champ34

new here and first post-I've been silently following this thread for quite some time and now can saw I just purchased it last night from sony style thru corporate perks program (50 bucks off). After reading the last couple of posts, i'm thoroughly psyched and I'll pass out way before Friday ever gets here. Thanks everyone!


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *champ34* /forum/post/16862381
> 
> 
> new here and first post-I've been silently following this thread for quite some time and now can saw I just purchased it last night from sony style thru corporate perks program (50 bucks off). After reading the last couple of posts, i'm thoroughly psyched and I'll pass out way before Friday ever gets here. Thanks everyone!




Welcome to the forums! I am sure you will love it. Let us know what you think when you set it up.


----------



## champ34

Thanks! I will post as soon as I set I up. Background info is in order: I think some ppl forget to realize that a sound bar solution is an acknowledgment of compromise. You make the best with the choices you have. I for one have a bi-level home, for those who know its terrible for a 5.1 system in th LR. The whole layout is open, thus the yamaha was also out of the equation. I have the samsung LN46A650, pretty tv, terrible sound, apparently what I thought was a decent sound level would be booming in the kids bedroom at night, something had to give.


----------



## coolowl

Reading about the sound level situation made me think...is it an easy thing to just switch the sound output on the TV when one needs a quieter output? On my Sony, there's an option in the TV's sound menu under Speakers that reads:


- TV Speakers

- Audio System


If one could simply switch to the TV speakers I wonder if that would automatically de-activate the soundbar. Then, you could pick TV speakers when you wanted a lower volume.


Not having the soundbar yet I don't know if this can be done.


----------



## YOTR

My friend got his CT500 last night and called me asking for help setting up his connections. I went over there and he loves it so far. He is a bit worried about the minor hissing he hears when he is about 6-8 inches from the speaker though. I let him know that some hissing (it's minor not obtrusive) is common and that mine does the same thing. Everyone else with a CT500 getting minor hissing when there is no audio/signal? You can only hear it when you are up close (with no source playing) so it doesn't affect your listening experience at all. He thinks he will notice it during quiet scenes in movies but I haven't. If I get up close to the speaker (6 inches) during a quiet scene, I can hear it but who is going to be that close let alone notice it? I have had it on just about every other speaker I have owned so I just assumed it was normal. As a favor I told him I would post it on AVS to see what the general consensus was.......and I thought I was anal......lol







.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/16863199
> 
> 
> Reading about the sound level situation made me think...is it an easy thing to just switch the sound output on the TV when one needs a quieter output? On my Sony, there's an option in the TV's sound menu under Speakers that reads:
> 
> 
> - TV Speakers
> 
> - Audio System
> 
> 
> If one could simply switch to the TV speakers I wonder if that would automatically de-activate the soundbar. Then, you could pick TV speakers when you wanted a lower volume.
> 
> 
> Not having the soundbar yet I don't know if this can be done.



I have a Sony Bravia TV with the same settings and when I switch to TV Speakers it the CT100's display turns to MUTING ON, sound comes out the TV speakers only then. By the way...You can totally kill the bass on your CT500 and put on Night Mode so you can enjoy the soundbar at night for low volumes...


----------



## greg97ut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16864285
> 
> 
> I have a Sony Bravia TV with the same settings and when I switch to TV Speakers it the CT100's display turns to MUTING ON, sound comes out the TV speakers only then. By the way...You can totally kill the bass on your CT500 and put on Night Mode so you can enjoy the soundbar at night for low volumes...




So to follow up on this. If we don't have a Sony TV, if we want to just watch tv with the TV Speakers on and the CT500 speakers off, is that easy to do?

I was just curious of what steps I would have to take to switch between tv and CT500 and vice versa.


I would guess I'd most utilize the CT500 during movies and to listen to music and not for normal tv watching.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greg97ut* /forum/post/16864554
> 
> 
> So to follow up on this. If we don't have a Sony TV, if we want to just watch tv with the TV Speakers on and the CT500 speakers off, is that easy to do?
> 
> I was just curious of what steps I would have to take to switch between tv and CT500 and vice versa.
> 
> 
> I would guess I'd most utilize the CT500 during movies and to listen to music and not for normal tv watching.



First turn HDMI Control ON of the CT500 and it should turn on Standby Mode - which then acts as a Pass-Thru. After doing said setting, you should be able to turn "off" the CT500 and Standby mode will flash on as an amber light. The CT500's speaker will then be muted and your Television's speakers will be able to be used.


----------



## jkim0321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16865561
> 
> 
> First turn HDMI Control ON of the CT500 and it should turn on Standby Mode - which then acts as a Pass-Thru. After doing said setting, you should be able to turn "off" the CT500 and Standby mode will flash on as an amber light. The CT500's speaker will then be muted and your Television's speakers will be able to be used.



How do you turn on the "HDMI Control"?


How do you "turn off" the CT500 without turning off the Video? I'm guessing the above step is the crucial step and then I can just power down the CT500.


----------



## dtorbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim0321* /forum/post/16866170
> 
> 
> How do you turn on the "HDMI Control"?
> 
> 
> How do you "turn off" the CT500 without turning off the Video? I'm guessing the above step is the crucial step and then I can just power down the CT500.



See page 65 of the owner's manual (available on Sony website if you don't have one). Other possibilities for low-volume listening: 'Night mode', 'News soundfield' or both combined. The clarity of the dialog through the CT-500 will allow you to listen at lower volume levels than if you use your TV speakers.


----------



## Burnerbum

Since there are a lot of previous and current owners on this thread I have a question on the CT100. I have my HDMI cable going from my cable box to the Sony and then to the TV. When i put the Sony in standby should i have a picture and sound on the TV? I don't, no sound or picture which makes my have to use the Sony sound bar system all the time. Sometimes i just want the TV on and not the sound bar.


----------



## jbf777

Well, I got swayed by the fact that you can control bass/treble on the Sony HT-CT500 soundbar system. Ordered via Crutchfield today. Returned my CT-100 to my local retailer. The 500 soundbar will overhang my Sony Trinitron tv and cabinet by 3" on each side but that's ok. Someday I'll get a wider cabinet or even a wider TV, lol. Thanks for all the info people have posted on the Sony soundbar systems.


----------



## YOTR

Well I hate to say it but my CT500 is being shipped back to Crutchfield tomorrow (second one with actual problems, the other one was from shipping damage). I don't know if Sony rushed these out or if there is just a small batch of bad ones but this is definitely a problem. Mine was fine until yestereday when my wife said the sound was cutting out. She stated she had to turn the unit off then on again for it to come back (that happend 4 times according to her). Also it locked up a few times yesterday and required my wife to unplug it from the wall to reset it. It happened to me once last night. No flaky HDMI on this one though but I am really surprised about this. The Crutchfield person was understanding and stated they had received 8 of these back since it came out with similar issues. Again hopefully this is an isolated case but as of right now I am just going to get my money back. I might buy another one down the line but will start considering other options. I am really bummed about this especially with how reliable the CT100 was. I might just got back to a soundbar/receiver setup now (or go back to a CT100).


----------



## coolowl

YOTR, sorry about your misfortunes. It's a bit depressing when you look forward to something and then have it not work. We really appreciate letting us know what has happened...especially the comments from Crutchfield about the other returns. This news is going to make me wait a while. Thanks again.


----------



## DragonlordP

FWIW, Sony pushed back 2 months the HT-FS3, which is the european 2.1 system which shares the same subwoofer with the HT-CT500. It was supposed to be released late July and it's now late September.


----------



## jbf777

Hearing about all the HT-CT500 returns was the reason I went with Crutchfield as they have an easy return policy and good reputation. Hope you finally get a good unit YOTR!


----------



## kschles

I'm afraid I have more bad news. I'm on my second Sony. The HDMI SAT/CATV input on the first one didn't work at all. I exchanged it, through Amazon, and got the replacement yesterday. Hooked it up and everything seemed fine. Sounded good with both Verizon FIOS and my BD DVD player.


However, last evening the SAT/CATV suddenly shut off. No video or audio. I checked the connections, and switched to other inputs and then back. I was going to try a cold re-set, when it suddenly came on again. It was OK for the rest of the evening (a couple of hours). Not sure what to do. Guess I have about 30 days to return it, so I could try living with it some more, but am really hesitant about it. If I return this, it will be my last Sony, and I'll look for something else.


Ken


----------



## jbf777

Sony has some 'splainin' to do, lol!


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kschles* /forum/post/16869289
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I have more bad news. I'm on my second Sony. The HDMI SAT/CATV input on the first one didn't work at all. I exchanged it, through Amazon, and got the replacement yesterday. Hooked it up and everything seemed fine. Sounded good with both Verizon FIOS and my BD DVD player.
> 
> 
> However, last evening the SAT/CATV suddenly shut off. No video or audio. I checked the connections, and switched to other inputs and then back. I was going to try a cold re-set, when it suddenly came on again. It was OK for the rest of the evening (a couple of hours). Not sure what to do. Guess I have about 30 days to return it, so I could try living with it some more, but am really hesitant about it. If I return this, it will be my last Sony, and I'll look for something else.
> 
> 
> Ken




Have you wiggled the HDMI cable in the back going to the SAT/CATV? I know my first one did that at random times until I realized that the HMDI out port was going bad. I could actually move the cable up and down and make the signal drop. If I was you, I would return it. I am not saying the CT500 is bad but I advise anyone at this point that wants to buy it either purchase it from a place that has a great return policy or just wait a few months to see if the bugs are worked out. For me, I am either going to rebuy a CT100 or buy a LCR soundbar speaker with sub and receiver (most likely choice). I am honestly very dissapointed in Sony as it's obvious that this was not built with the same quality (at least some of them are not) as the CT100.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbf777* /forum/post/16869340
> 
> 
> Sony has some 'splainin' to do, lol!





Yes they do.


----------



## pabad

Is there a way to setup a poll to see how many CT500 owners had to return their unit because of malfunctions? I'd be curious to see the ratio. Perhaps if the numbers were high Sony would be forced to do a recall and re-release the unit when all the bugs were fixed.


----------



## Swiftks

Sorry to hear of your troubles YOTR, I received my CT500 from Crutchfield a week and a half ago, and so far I haven't had any problems *knock on wood*. I have my PS3 and HD / DVR cable box hooked up via HDMI, and have watched about 6 BDs, and use it every night to watch t.v., and no problems. Of course now that I say that, I'm going to turn it on tonight and... nothing. Hope you get everything worked out.


----------



## kschles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16869646
> 
> 
> Have you wiggled the HDMI cable in the back going to the SAT/CATV? I know my first one did that at random times until I realized that the HMDI out port was going bad. I could actually move the cable up and down and make the signal drop. If I was you, I would return it. I am not saying the CT500 is bad but I advise anyone at this point that wants to buy it either purchase it from a place that has a great return policy or just wait a few months to see if the bugs are worked out. For me, I am either going to rebuy a CT100 or buy a LCR soundbar speaker with sub and receiver (most likely choice). I am honestly very dissapointed in Sony as it's obvious that this was not built with the same quality (at least some of them are not) as the CT100.



I tried wiggling the SAT/CATV HDMI cable, and it indeed affected the audio and video. It would cut out, but would come back on in a few seconds. When I tried wiggling the HMDI out cable, there were no problems.


I also have a problem with trying to watch the FIOS STB and TV while the Sony is in standby. I get a picture and audio for about a minute - and then it cuts out. No cable wiggling will help this problem. Sadly, I guess this means I should return the Sony. I could live with the current situation, but I'm worried about losing the audio/video altogether. I already lost the signal once with no cable wiggling - although it came back after about 10 minutes.


Now I have to figure out what kind of set-up to look at. I have a very oddly shaped room, which is why I liked the soundbar concept. I previously had an older 5.1 system, but the back speakers could not be placed well, so the whole surround thing was kind of lost.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16870859
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of your troubles YOTR, I received my CT500 from Crutchfield a week and a half ago, and so far I haven't had any problems *knock on wood*. I have my PS3 and HD / DVR cable box hooked up via HDMI, and have watched about 6 BDs, and use it every night to watch t.v., and no problems. Of course now that I say that, I'm going to turn it on tonight and... nothing. Hope you get everything worked out.




I set mine up last Thursday and have watched 8 blu ray's on it along with playing a good 5-6 hours on the PS3. It was flawless up until yesterday. I don't like the idea that some of these problems seem to just start sprouting up over time. Hopefully they fix the issues as this could turn into a really big problem for Sony in the long run.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kschles* /forum/post/16871800
> 
> 
> I tried wiggling the SAT/CATV HDMI cable, and it indeed affected the audio and video. It would cut out, but would come back on in a few seconds. When I tried wiggling the HMDI out cable, there were no problems.
> 
> 
> I also have a problem with trying to watch the FIOS STB and TV while the Sony is in standby. I get a picture and audio for about a minute - and then it cuts out. No cable wiggling will help this problem. Sadly, I guess this means I should return the Sony. I could live with the current situation, but I'm worried about losing the audio/video altogether. I already lost the signal once with no cable wiggling - although it came back after about 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> Now I have to figure out what kind of set-up to look at. I have a very oddly shaped room, which is why I liked the soundbar concept. I previously had an older 5.1 system, but the back speakers could not be placed well, so the whole surround thing was kind of lost.



It sounds like you have HDMI issues like my first one. I also have audio cut out on my Dish HD DVR box just like you. It really is sad that Sony seems to have shipped quite a few with bad HDMI ports/boards considering how solid and reliable the CT100 is. I hate to say it but Sony truly botched this release and rushed it out. I am sure there are trouble free CT500's out there but I have a feeling we will see more and more issues reported unless Sony does some sort of recall.



You could always look at a surroundbar that requires a receiver or a LCR Speaker (Left, Center, and Right all in one bar). That is most likely the route I am going to take.


----------



## jokerfish

Looks like im going to see a lot of refurbished CT500's at my Sony outlet store


----------



## greg97ut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16871985
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have HDMI issues like my first one. I also have audio cut out on my Dish HD DVR box just like you. It really is sad that Sony seems to have shipped quite a few with bad HDMI ports/boards considering how solid and reliable the CT100 is. I hate to say it but Sony truly botched this release and rushed it out. I am sure there are trouble free CT500's out there but I have a feeling we will see more and more issues reported unless Sony does some sort of recall.
> 
> 
> 
> You could always look at a surroundbar that requires a receiver or a LCR Speaker (Left, Center, and Right all in one bar). That is most likely the route I am going to take.



I'm bummed that this Sony is having so many issues for people. It was at the top of my list but I too will likely consider the other options. Any advice on other soundbars worth looking at? I've considered getting a A/V receiver for about $400 and then trying to find a $400-$500 soundbar to go with it. Can you get a yamaha in that price range? I've seen a Polk close to that.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jokerfish* /forum/post/16872377
> 
> 
> Looks like im going to see a lot of refurbished CT500's at my Sony outlet store



LOL, it would not surprise me. This should spike CT100 sales though







.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greg97ut* /forum/post/16872397
> 
> 
> I'm bummed that this Sony is having so many issues for people. It was at the top of my list but I too will likely consider the other options. Any advice on other soundbars worth looking at? I've considered getting a A/V receiver for about $400 and then trying to find a $400-$500 soundbar to go with it. Can you get a yamaha in that price range? I've seen a Polk close to that.



The yamaha ones already have the receiver built in so you wouldn't need one (just the speaker and a sub). If you have the correct room layout for the Yamaha YSP's, they sound great. You can usually find refurbished Polk Surroundbar's and Surroundbar 50's direct from polk on Ebay for a great price. I got one a few months ago and it looked brand new when I got it. Plus you still get a factory warranty from polk. There are quite a few LCR (3.0) speakers available from quite a few companies (Atlantic Technology, Definitive Technology, Mirage, Pinnacle, etc). The only surroundbar's I would recommend would be the Polks or the Definitive Technology SSA series. All the other brands I listed are just LCR soundbar speakers that have the left, center, and right built into one bar (no surround sound but they still sound amazing). Heck I'm even considering repurchasing a CT100 just to save money and at least I know it works correctly (Sony has left a bad taste in my mouth yet again though so that is a long shot).


----------



## blue comet

The problem with a lot these soundbars is that they either require a receiver or are closed systems with a dvd player.. a few also can't decode digital sound..

Yotr.. you may want to try the Yamaha YAS71 . . I know over the beginning of the summer a few stores had deals on them.. we tried this and it was better than the ct100 both powerwise & audio .. its not as fussy as far as room definitions as the ysp's..


----------



## gigaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jokerfish* /forum/post/16872377
> 
> 
> Looks like im going to see a lot of refurbished CT500's at my Sony outlet store



I love the Outlet store near me, may go TV shopping there this week. They have some great bargains esp on high priced items, (XBR8, all-in-one PCs etc.) The XBR8 is below half the orig retail but it was at Best Buy too a few weeks ago.

Most people assume refurbs are repaired items but IMO only a small % of items there were repairs. Most are closeouts, discontinued, demos, clearance items, last years model, damaged box, pricey items that didn't sell that well (XBR8).


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16872600
> 
> 
> The problem with a lot these soundbars is that they either require a receiver or are closed systems with a dvd player.. a few also can't decode digital sound..
> 
> Yotr.. you may want to try the Yamaha YAS71 . . I know over the beginning of the summer a few stores had deals on them.. we tried this and it was better than the ct100 both powerwise & audio .. its not as fussy as far as room definitions as the ysp's..




Thanks for the recommendation but I unfortunately need HDMI switching. My current Pioneer Kuro is a monitor so it only has 2 HDMI inputs (I need at least 3). I most likely will go with one of the LCR soundbars with a receiver and sub. I am fine with a 3.1 setup as that is basically what the CT100/CT500 was. Plus it should sound way better.


----------



## da1writer

Wow, YOTR and a few others are starting to get me really worried with the problems they are having/getting, I may go to the Yamaha side sooner than I thought. Davyo, are you having any issues?


----------



## olwe

Hi.. first time poster but following this thread and htpc thread for a while.. I'm thinking of building an htpc and connecting it to the CT-500. Anyway..


Why did these issues come up AFTER I ordered one from Provantage? Oh well, I think I'll still stick with this and give it a shot. I won't get my unit until maybe 2nd or 3rd week of August and I hope Sony has fixed all the problems with this. How about the other users, are you also experiencing difficulties with the CT-500?


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16873164
> 
> 
> Wow, YOTR and a few others are starting to get me really worried with the problems they are having/getting, I may go to the Yamaha side sooner than I thought. Davyo, are you having any issues?




Davyo sent his back last week because he is saving up for a new tv. He did mention having sound issues though where it would cut out. If I had the clearance under my wall mounted tv, I would seriously consider a YSP-1100 (even though my room is not ideal for them). I am going to be purchasing a sound bar/receiver combo this weekend along with a new subwoofer.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olwe* /forum/post/16873204
> 
> 
> Hi.. first time poster but following this thread and htpc thread for a while.. I'm thinking of building an htpc and connecting it to the CT-500. Anyway..
> 
> 
> Why did these issues come up AFTER I ordered one from Provantage? Oh well, I think I'll still stick with this and give it a shot. I won't get my unit until maybe 2nd or 3rd week of August and I hope Sony has fixed all the problems with this. How about the other users, are you also experiencing difficulties with the CT-500?




I wouldn't worry. Wait until it comes and see what happens. You may get one that works great. At the same time though if it hasn't shipped yet, you could call Provantage to cancel (if you are having second thoughts).


----------



## blue comet

, I would seriously consider a YSP-1100 (even though my room is not ideal for them). I am going to be purchasing a sound bar/receiver combo this weekend along with a new subwoofer.>>>


I heard one of those Definitve Technology bars hooked up to an Onkyo receiver back when and it had kick ass good sound.... Don't know what your room charecteristics are but my YSP is in a room thats wider than the recommendation and my sitting is against the back wall and the effects are still excellent .. Talk to Crutchfield,(I believe you purchased from them) they are pretty knowledable and maybe have a deal in their outlet store..Good luck ...


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16873164
> 
> 
> Wow, YOTR and a few others are starting to get me really worried with the problems they are having/getting, I may go to the Yamaha side sooner than I thought. Davyo, are you having any issues?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16873706
> 
> 
> Davyo sent his back last week because he is saving up for a new tv. He did mention having sound issues though where it would cut out. If I had the clearance under my wall mounted tv, I would seriously consider a YSP-1100 (even though my room is not ideal for them). I am going to be purchasing a sound bar/receiver combo this weekend along with a new subwoofer.



Hey YOTR,, Hey Writer


Yep, I sent it back last week, one reason was that Im getting ready to perhaps buy the new Panasonic 65" plasma that be coming out next month and wanted to save some money.

The other reason I sent back the CT-500 was for the issues I was having.


The slow menu speed kinda fixed itself but I was still worried it might return.

THe HDMI slow switching and the sometimes no picture AT ALL did kinda fix itself as well, but then again, I was also worried that might return.


Then I had a NEW issue happen, I was watching an HD cable chanel one night and all of the sudden the audio from the 500 started sputtering (cutting in and out very quickly) at first I thought it might be the cable chanel so I turned off the 500 and listened to the audio from my 55" Vizio LCD,,, no sputtering, turned the CT-500 back on,, sputtering,, I did this more than a few time's, switching audio back and forth between the CT-500 and my flat panel.


After becoming 100% positive the problem was with the CT-500 I got up off my couch and packed up the CT-500 and sent it back that morning.


Yesterday I got a call from Sony tech support and spent more than a few minutes on the phone talking about my opinions of the CT-500, they seemed very interested in hearing about the issues I had with my already returned 500, perhaps this means they are aware of the problems and are working to fix them.


With all that being said, I really do love the CT-500,, when it works, it works great and does sound amazing.


At first I was thinking I would just re-purchase the CT-500 after some time had passed to get the bugs got worked out, but in the last few days I have been re-looking at Sony's new HTS-S360 , its a 5.1 system and I would have to deal with all the speakers and wires and crap but it's got the same 3 HDMI input set-up that the CT-100 and 500 have.


I listened to one at BestBuy when it first came out and remember being very very impressed with the overall sound, today I am going back to BB to give it another listen,,,, and another plus to the HTS-S360 ,, it sells on Amazon for under $300.00 with free shipping.


Writer and YOTR, if you guys have not checked out the new Sony HTS-S360 you might want to take a look at it,,, all the reviews I have read on it so far have been very positive and no reported bugs or problems at all.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16873729
> 
> 
> , I would seriously consider a YSP-1100 (even though my room is not ideal for them). I am going to be purchasing a sound bar/receiver combo this weekend along with a new subwoofer.>>>
> 
> 
> I heard one of those Definitve Technology bars hooked up to an Onkyo receiver back when and it had kick ass good sound.... Don't know what your room charecteristics are but my YSP is in a room thats wider than the recommendation and my sitting is against the back wall and the effects are still excellent .. Talk to Crutchfield,(I believe you purchased from them) they are pretty knowledable and maybe have a deal in their outlet store..Good luck ...




You read my mind.......lol. I am actually looking at getting one of Definitive Technology's discontinued Mythos SOLO or Mytho SOLO XL sound bars. They are only LCR bars (so no surround sound just the left, center, and right speaker in one bar) but I heard they sound amazing with a sub. Our living room is small so a 3.1 setup will do fine. I just have to decide if I should get the Solo which is super cheap right now or SOLO XL for a couple hundred more. The solo is made more for 42" and above tv's where as the SOLO XL is made for 50" and above. I don't think I would notice much difference because of how small our living room is. I looked into the Def Tech SSA surroundbar's (I believe that is the one you are referring to) and those are amazing! I just dont want to spend close to a grand on a the speaker and still have to buy a receiver and sub. I believe the YSP-1100 is over 7 inches tall and I only have about 6 inches clearnace under my tv. I have my Kuro wall mounted and a media cabinet right underneath where I would put a soundbar. Beleve me if I had the clearance, I would be ordering a YSP-1100 right now (even with the lack of HDMI switching).


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16873764
> 
> 
> Hey YOTR,, Hey Writer
> 
> 
> Yep, I sent it back last week, one reason was that Im getting ready to perhaps buy the new Panasonic 65" plasma that be coming out next month and wanted to save some money.
> 
> The other reason I sent back the CT-500 was for the issues I was having.
> 
> 
> The slow menu speed kinda fixed itself but I was still worried it might return.
> 
> THe HDMI slow switching and the sometimes no picture AT ALL did kinda fix itself as well, but then again, I was also worried that might return.
> 
> 
> Then I had a NEW issue happen, I was watching an HD cable chanel one night and all of the sudden the audio from the 500 started sputtering (cutting in and out very quickly) at first I thought it might be the cable chanel so I turned off the 500 and listened to the audio from my 55" Vizio LCD,,, no sputtering, turned the CT-500 back on,, sputtering,, I did this more than a few time's, switching audio back and forth between the CT-500 and my flat panel.
> 
> 
> After becoming 100% positive the problem was with the CT-500 I got up off my couch and packed up the CT-500 and sent it back that morning.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I got a call from Sony tech support and spent more than a few minutes on the phone talking about my opinions of the CT-500, they seemed very interested in hearing about the issues I had with my already returned 500, perhaps this means they are aware of the problems and are working to fix them.
> 
> 
> With all that being said, I really do love the CT-500,, when it works, it works great and does sound amazing.
> 
> 
> At first I was thinking I would just re-purchase the CT-500 after some time had passed to get the bugs got worked out, but in the last few days I have been re-looking at Sony's new HTS-S360 , its a 5.1 system and I would have to deal with all the speakers and wires and crap but it's got the same 3 HDMI input set-up that the CT-100 and 500 have.
> 
> 
> I listened to one at BestBuy when it first came out and remember being very very impressed with the overall sound, today I am going back to BB to give it another listen,,,, and another plus to the HTS-S360 ,, it sells on Amazon for under $300.00 with free shipping.
> 
> 
> Writer and YOTR, if you guys have not checked out the new Sony HTS-S360 you might want to take a look at it,,, all the reviews I have read on it so far have been very positive and no reported bugs or problems at all.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo




Thanks Davyo. I think I am going to stick with some sort of soundbar (probably with a receiver and sub) though mainly because of how kid friendly they are







. I thought about going back to the CT100 but I don't think I will. It would save me quite a bit of money though as buying speakers and a receiver are going to increase my cost quite a bit.


----------



## wmarkw

Well I've been following this thread and I guess I hold off on the 500 as well.


YOTR I'm interested in this 3.1 set up and will be doing some research on the LCR options you mentioned last page.


Can you give me a receiver option that won't break the bank but yet has all the "new" current audio options? I just sold my monitor audio sub (2-10" woofers), thing was a beast and an eye sore w/ the idea of graduating to the Sony 500 so now I might need some input on a good looking & sounding sub but not too expensive.


Is there an official 3.1 thread to ask these questions so I don't hi-jack this thread? Thanks


----------



## Swiftks

Just wanted to let everyone know that if you want to stay with Sony, but are worried about the problems some are having with the new CT500, there is another option. Take a look at the Sony RHT-S10 (see link below). I was seriously considering buying this soundbar, but I decided to wait for the newer CT500, which so far for me hasn't had any problems... yet. *knocking on wood* Anyway, its a little bit bigger of a sound bar, but looks pretty sweet. It has a built in sub, plus an input for an additional powered sub if you want more umph. Has 2 HDMI inputs, Bravia Sync, etc. I'll admit, the CT500 does have more options, but this really doesn't look like that bad of a soundbar either. I don't know why Sony never really promoted this product; I never saw it in any Sony Style Store or BestBuy, etc. And they still sell it on there website, but if you do a search for it, you can't find it, thus the reason for me posting the link below. The other link posted is a field test done by CNN Money on several different soundbars last fall, and the Sony RHT-S10 scored the highest. Don't let the $800.00 price tag on SonyStyle bother you to much, just goggle search and you can find it for about $550.


-Thanks


http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665314969 

http://money.cnn.com/2008/10/02/tech...ymag/index.htm


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmarkw* /forum/post/16874125
> 
> 
> Well I've been following this thread and I guess I hold off on the 500 as well.
> 
> 
> YOTR I'm interested in this 3.1 set up and will be doing some research on the LCR options you mentioned last page.
> 
> 
> Can you give me a receiver option that won't break the bank but yet has all the "new" current audio options? I just sold my monitor audio sub (2-10" woofers), thing was a beast and an eye sore w/ the idea of graduating to the Sony 500 so now I might need some input on a good looking & sounding sub but not too expensive.
> 
> 
> Is there an official 3.1 thread to ask these questions so I don't hi-jack this thread? Thanks



I don't think there is an official 3.1 thread. I am leaning toward the Onkyo TX-SR507. It isn't super cheap but you get a lot for the money (plus I need reliable HDMI switching). I am probably going to go with one of the discontinued Definitive Technology soundbars. Vanns.com has the original Mythos Solo for super cheap right now.


----------



## NoviceARS

Yikes, now I'm getting worried about the failure rates of the CT500. Mine was delivered to a friend's place in the US and my friend will be picking it up from them and driving it back across the border...they probably will be tossing the box. Maybe I should ask the friend in the US to test it out first? I think Sony warranties are not transferable from USA to CAN...especially since the CT500 is not even available to Canada yet!!!


----------



## dsslaw

After seeing generally excellent reviews of the 500 (particularly on this site), even though it is really a very new product, I changed my original plan to purchase the highly regarded CT100 and bought the 500 from Vann's. Suddenly yesterday lots of problems started bubbling to the surface; GREAT







I'm expecting delivery via FedEx tomorrow and starting to wonder whether I should even accept delivery or decline and eat the shipping charges both ways (comes with free shipping, as long as you accept it).


I called Vann's yesterday and had a pretty candid conversation with a CS rep who told me that while they haven't had any returns IN THE MONTH OF JULY (said that's as far back as he was able to check???), however he also told me that the total number of units sold so far this month is only a dozen (and I assume that includes mine and probably others that haven't been delivered yet.)


Well, I guess I have about 24 hours to ponder how to best deal with this situation; decline delivery, accept and give it a real workout and return if necessary (at least I've always had good CS experiences with Vann's), or... well I guess those are the only reasonable ways to go. Any comments or suggestions will be very much appreciated from this newbie!


----------



## coolowl

dsslaw, I understand you and others are in a tough spot. If it were me I'd find out exactly what the return policy is just so that you'll know how long you can test out the soundbar. Then, I'd use the thing. Try it. Yours might be good. If not, you'll know when to send it back.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsslaw* /forum/post/16876015
> 
> 
> After seeing generally excellent reviews of the 500 (particularly on this site), even though it is really a very new product, I changed my original plan to purchase the highly regarded CT100 and bought the 500 from Vann's. Suddenly yesterday lots of problems started bubbling to the surface; GREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting delivery via FedEx tomorrow and starting to wonder whether I should even accept delivery or decline and eat the shipping charges both ways (comes with free shipping, as long as you accept it).
> 
> 
> I called Vann's yesterday and had a pretty candid conversation with a CS rep who told me that while they haven't had any returns IN THE MONTH OF JULY (said that's as far back as he was able to check???), however he also told me that the total number of units sold so far this month is only a dozen (and I assume that includes mine and probably others that haven't been delivered yet.)
> 
> 
> Well, I guess I have about 24 hours to ponder how to best deal with this situation; decline delivery, accept and give it a real workout and return if necessary (at least I've always had good CS experiences with Vann's), or... well I guess those are the only reasonable ways to go. Any comments or suggestions will be very much appreciated from this newbie!





Vanns should cover you if you have issues (very good company). At the same time you could just return it and get the CT100. I don't think all CT500's are bad but I do think quite a few have serious bugs that really hurt an otherwise great product. I had a conversation with my wife today and honestly I might just rebuy the CT100. I want a separate setup but she has a point that with kids (dog and a cat) things are bound to get damaged, scratched, or broken (plus it would be at least double the price of the CT500 to build the one I want). I think I liked the CT100 so much because it was inexpensive. If it broke a year later, it was only a few hundred dollars if that. With the CT500, it is at that MSRP that I questioned wether I should be buying separate speakers and a receiver. My tv is easier to protect as it is wall mounted. Plus we really do have a small living room so the CT100 sounded really good (where as I am sure it would struggle in a large area). I do know that I am most likely through with the CT500. If I get the itch for it again and I don't have anything yet, I will build a cheap system. If I had the clearance under my tv, the YSP-1100 would be my first choice. I guess I will keep looking







.


----------



## dsslaw

Thanks for the couple of very quick replies. As far as Vanns refund policy, I have indeed scrutinized it thoroughly, and while I've seen better in writing, Vanns is more than fair especially since they are truly honorable, reliable and generally a pleasure to deal with.


Vanns reputation and my own prior experiences with them are the primary reasons that I don't mind not necessarily getting the absolute lowest price available anywhere (although prices have always been competitive in my experience). Good customer service has a value too, and not an insignificant one. If more buyers were willing to pay a little above rock bottom to reward good customer service, retailers would be given a greater incentive to offer excellent service including fair return policies.


----------



## DragonlordP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsslaw* /forum/post/16876015
> 
> 
> I called Vann's yesterday and had a pretty candid conversation with a CS rep who told me that while they haven't had any returns IN THE MONTH OF JULY (said that's as far back as he was able to check???)



I don't think any were shipped in June, at least I doubt any were shipped from Vann's (let alone be returned too in the same month). Don't worry about it, there's a good chance yours will have no problems and, well, if it does, just return it. No need to panic!


----------



## olwe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoviceARS* /forum/post/16875274
> 
> 
> Yikes, now I'm getting worried about the failure rates of the CT500. Mine was delivered to a friend's place in the US and my friend will be picking it up from them and driving it back across the border...they probably will be tossing the box. Maybe I should ask the friend in the US to test it out first? I think Sony warranties are not transferable from USA to CAN...especially since the CT500 is not even available to Canada yet!!!



I'm on the same boat. I will be picking up my relatives from a US airport and at same time pick up my CT-500 and bring it back into Canada. I ordered from Provantage and they say it will take a while. I don't mind. I just hope my mailing address in the US gets it by Aug 19. I also hope by then that Sony has worked out the kinks and all and be shipping solid CT-500s. Regarding the warranty, shouldn't it be ok because the item was bought in the US (albeit not used in the US)? Couldn't you just call the company where you bought it from and ask for an RMA?


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsslaw* /forum/post/16876325
> 
> 
> Thanks for the couple of very quick replies. As far as Vanns refund policy, I have indeed scrutinized it thoroughly, and while I've seen better in writing, Vanns is more than fair especially since they are truly honorable, reliable and generally a pleasure to deal with.
> 
> 
> Vanns reputation and my own prior experiences with them are the primary reasons that I don't mind not necessarily getting the absolute lowest price available anywhere (although prices have always been competitive in my experience). Good customer service has a value too, and not an insignificant one. If more buyers were willing to pay a little above rock bottom to reward good customer service, retailers would be given a greater incentive to offer excellent service including fair return policies.





I agree. That's why I went with Crutchfield. I will gladly pay a little more to get great customer service.


----------



## olwe

I really hope Sony fix all the issues with this unit or they will be losing potential customers. A lot of people, like myself, stumbled upon this site and thought of getting the CT-100 a few months ago. But seeing that they would release a 'better' sound bar, I waited. Now this. I hope these problems didn't arise because they rushed it out of the gate and not enough testing were done. I'm still optimistic, though.


----------



## NoviceARS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olwe* /forum/post/16876355
> 
> 
> I'm on the same boat. I will be picking up my relatives from a US airport and at same time pick up my CT-500 and bring it back into Canada. I ordered from Provantage and they say it will take a while. I don't mind. I just hope my mailing address in the US gets it by Aug 19. I also hope by then that Sony has worked out the kinks and all and be shipping solid CT-500s. Regarding the warranty, shouldn't it be ok because the item was bought in the US (albeit not used in the US)? Couldn't you just call the company where you bought it from and ask for an RMA?



I ordered mine from Amazon and it's actually already been delivered to the US address.


Regarding the warranty, I was told by a US Sonystore employee that the warranties will not be covered in Canada (this was when I bought one of the digital picture frames that weren't released in Canada yet).


----------



## coolowl

Smart thinking about paying a little more but getting better service. This is where a local dealer can really come in handy. I didn't mind paying an extra amount for my latest TV from a local electronics store rather than BB or online. I got to talk directly with the store people, they helped me figure out what was best for my house, came out and looked at the room first, delivered the TV free, set it up free, brought out another one a couple of weeks later when the first had problems....all free.


I keep saying "free"...and I realize that was part of the reason I paid a little more but this kind of service is well worth it to me. Plus, I like helping my local economy rather than some big box company where all the profits go zipping right out of the state.


----------



## dtorbert

The 'sound cutting out' issues described in the last two pages of this forum seem to have started a forum stampede to other speaker solutions. It may, in fact, be warranted but let's at least take a minute to look objectively at what we know so far. Three members (YOTR, davyo and Kschles) have had issues with sound cutting out. In two cases the issue seems to be HDMI connections. Here's some questions: Are any of you having problems with HDMI connections other than the SAT/CATV connection? Presumably Sony uses the same HDMI connectors for all of the connections on the back of the sub. What type of SAT receiver are you using? Reports in other forums indicate that the Dish Network VIP 622, for example, has issues with the HDMI connection that cause the sound and occasionally the picture to cut out even after owners have used it without problems for a year or more.


I am concerned that YOTR has had two bad units. The remote statistical chance of that occurring could indicate a pervasive quality flaw in all CT-500s but if that were the case more members would be reporting problems. That's why I'm curious about the SAT receiver. More troubling is the Crutchfield rep telling YOTR that they have had eight returned for similar reasons!


While the possibility certainly exists that there is a batch of bad CT-500s or that all of them have sensitive HDMI connectors, it might be too soon to panic until we get some more information.


----------



## davyo

I was thinking it seems kinda odd the Sony has not released the CT-500 to the local store's yet like Wal-Mart and BestBuy for example.


Matter of fact, BestBuy does not even have it listed yet as a "coming soon" item.


The fact that the CT-500 is ONLY for sale online right now makes me wonder if Sony is using us as the "CT-500 tester's",,,,, let a small number of us order it online to see what kinda problems we have before releasing it to the local big box store's and the general public.


But like I said in an earlier post,, I really do love the CT-500,,, when it's working it works GREAT !!!!!!,,,,, to bad not all of them are working.


When Sony called me few days ago to get info from me about the problems I had with my CT-500, I asked the Sony tech guy if they at Sony were aware of this forum and if they knew about the Sony CT disscusion's going on here,,, he "claimed" they were aware of AVS and the Sony CT threads.


Hopefully, Sony is reading these threads.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtorbert* /forum/post/16879280
> 
> 
> The 'sound cutting out' issues described in the last two pages of this forum seem to have started a forum stampede to other speaker solutions. It may, in fact, be warranted but let's at least take a minute to look objectively at what we know so far. Three members (YOTR, davyo and Kschles) have had issues with sound cutting out. In two cases the issue seems to be HDMI connections. Here's some questions: Are any of you having problems with HDMI connections other than the SAT/CATV connection? Presumably Sony uses the same HDMI connectors for all of the connections on the back of the sub. What type of SAT receiver are you using? Reports in other forums indicate that the Dish Network VIP 622, for example, has issues with the HDMI connection that cause the sound and occasionally the picture to cut out even after owners have used it without problems for a year or more.
> 
> 
> I am concerned that YOTR has had two bad units. The remote statistical chance of that occurring could indicate a pervasive quality flaw in all CT-500s but if that were the case more members would be reporting problems. That's why I'm curious about the SAT receiver. More troubling is the Crutchfield rep telling YOTR that they have had eight returned for similar reasons!
> 
> 
> While the possibility certainly exists that there is a batch of bad CT-500s or that all of them have sensitive HDMI connectors, it might be too soon to panic until we get some more information.




I mentioned the possibility that it might be a bad HDMI board of some sort a few posts back because I had sound cut out issues on 2 of my 3 units (plus video cut out on my first one via HDMI) so I definitely agree with you on that. My wife would have to power off the unit and then back on to get sound again. I have a Dish 722 unit and have never had issues like this before I got the CT500. I had the CT100 before that and never had any sort of sound/video issues. I don't mind an occasional quirk or two as HDMI is known to have some problems, but it concerned me that there were also other things. I had to physically unplug the unit from the wall a few times because it locked up. Unplugging/replugging the unit was the only way to fix it. I don't think all of them are bad but there is definitely a problem. I hate the idea of having to go back to the CT100 or something else that might be inferior sound wise but at the same time I have real issues paying half a grand for something that clearly was not designed or made with the same quality as the first one (whew! that was a long sentence







).


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16879488
> 
> 
> I was thinking it seems kinda odd the Sony has not released the CT-500 to the local store's yet like Wal-Mart and BestBuy for example.
> 
> 
> Matter of fact, BestBuy does not even have it listed yet as a "coming soon" item.
> 
> 
> The fact that the CT-500 is ONLY for sale online right now makes me wonder if Sony is using us as the "CT-500 tester's",,,,, let a small number of us order it online to see what kinda problems we have before releasing it to the local big box store's and the general public.
> 
> 
> But like I said in an earlier post,, I really do love the CT-500,,, when it's working it works GREAT !!!!!!,,,,, to bad not all of them are working.
> 
> 
> When Sony called me few days ago to get info from me about the problems I had with my CT-500, I asked the Sony tech guy if they at Sony were aware of this forum and if they knew about the Sony CT disscusion's going on here,,, he "claimed" they were aware of AVS and the Sony CT threads.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, Sony is reading these threads.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo




I totally agree. It is strange it isn't available at a retail store yet. I also noticed that amazon has twice now put up the notice that the product was under investigation because people purchasing it where having issues. They don't say what issues and maybe it's a fluke they put it up but it is cause for concern. Each time though Amazon has put it back up for sale from them a few hours to a day later. I think the CT500 sounds great and really did fix most of the issues that the CT100 had. I am just a little cautious now to pull the trigger on another one. I don't know if that extra $200 was really worth the upgrade







. I will say though I still stand by the fact that Sony should have set the MSRP lower than it is now. It's a good unit (if you get a working one) but I have always had an issue with the MSRP on the unit. It's definitely a big upgrade but at the same time I could see where someone with a small livingroom/bedroom might not notice the jaw dropping difference of someone in a huge area.


----------



## jbf777

Has anyone from this forum checked other forums like this one to see if ppl are having bad luck with the Sony HT-CT500's?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbf777* /forum/post/16879610
> 
> 
> Has anyone from this forum checked other forums like this one to see if ppl are having bad luck with the Sony HT-CT500's?



There is no other forums like this one,,,,,, Ok, theres a few that try to be "AVS like" but they pale in comparison.


Aside from this forum when I want to get opinions on A/V products I read user reviews on Amazon and also visit BestBuy's site to read their user reviews.


And for entertainment purpose's only, I will read the CNET editor reviews, typicaly though, if the CNET editors give something a bad review it means its a great product.


Many of the CNET editor reviews I have read have been so far of base I often wonder what product the editors are reviewing,,,,, but the CNET "user reviews" can be helpfull somtimes.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## gigaguy

I wonder if that fact that this was designed to mount on the 40/46" W5100 TV sets, and they are just coming out, has something to do with the limited release, so far, for the 500. It also fits on the XBR9 which has been out a while. Sony store here told me it would not mount on the 52" versions. It looked excellent mounted on the pedestal of the 40W5100 they had it on.

It fit the width and the coloring perfectly on that set.

just a thought.


----------



## dtorbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16879536
> 
> 
> I mentioned the possibility that it might be a bad HDMI board of some sort a few posts back because I had sound cut out issues on 2 of my 3 units (plus video cut out on my first one via HDMI) so I definitely agree with you on that. My wife would have to power off the unit and then back on to get sound again. I have a Dish 722 unit and have never had issues like this before I got the CT500. I had the CT100 before that and never had any sort of sound/video issues. I don't mind an occasional quirk or two as HDMI is known to have some problems, but it concerned me that there were also other things. I had to physically unplug the unit from the wall a few times because it locked up. Unplugging/replugging the unit was the only way to fix it. I don't think all of them are bad but there is definitely a problem. I hate the idea of having to go back to the CT100 or something else that might be inferior sound wise but at the same time I have real issues paying half a grand for something that clearly was not designed or made with the same quality as the first one (whew! that was a long sentence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



Thanks for the detailed info. Upgrading to a VIP 722, like yours, was the solution for the 'sound cutting out' issues VIP 622 users were having. That rules out the SAT receiver as a possible factor. Having to unplug the unit suggests that the problem goes well beyond bad HDMI connectors. Looks like some real quality control issues for Sony, especially with eight being returned to the same vendor for similar reasons.

If the problem is pervasive, Sony should step up to the plate and send vouchers to early customers so that they can replace their units when the 'fixed' product eventually arrives in retail stores.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtorbert* /forum/post/16880588
> 
> 
> Thanks for the detailed info. Upgrading to a VIP 722, like yours, was the solution for the 'sound cutting out' issues VIP 622 users were having. That rules out the SAT receiver as a possible factor. Having to unplug the unit suggests that the problem goes well beyond bad HDMI connectors. Looks like some real quality control issues for Sony, especially with eight being returned to the same vendor for similar reasons.
> 
> If the problem is pervasive, Sony should step up to the plate and send vouchers to early customers so that they can replace their units when the 'fixed' product eventually arrives in retail stores.





I definitely agree. I don't think it's widespread but it seems bad enough that Sony should comment. I guess we can see what other users experiences are in the next couple of months. Believe me I have been tempted to get another one but I don't want to go through the return process again. The person from Sony (when I returned my first one) stated that some HDMI handshake issues (occasional black/blank screen or audio cut out) was normal. It's not normal when your previous model (CT100) was flawless and never had any of these issues. Plus you never know if it will get worse down the road when you are out of warranty. I am definitely frustrated more so because I think Sony dropped the QC on this product.


----------



## kschles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtorbert* /forum/post/16879280
> 
> 
> The 'sound cutting out' issues described in the last two pages of this forum seem to have started a forum stampede to other speaker solutions. It may, in fact, be warranted but let's at least take a minute to look objectively at what we know so far. Three members (YOTR, davyo and Kschles) have had issues with sound cutting out. In two cases the issue seems to be HDMI connections. Here's some questions: Are any of you having problems with HDMI connections other than the SAT/CATV connection? Presumably Sony uses the same HDMI connectors for all of the connections on the back of the sub. What type of SAT receiver are you using? Reports in other forums indicate that the Dish Network VIP 622, for example, has issues with the HDMI connection that cause the sound and occasionally the picture to cut out even after owners have used it without problems for a year or more.
> 
> 
> I am concerned that YOTR has had two bad units. The remote statistical chance of that occurring could indicate a pervasive quality flaw in all CT-500s but if that were the case more members would be reporting problems. That's why I'm curious about the SAT receiver. More troubling is the Crutchfield rep telling YOTR that they have had eight returned for similar reasons!
> 
> 
> While the possibility certainly exists that there is a batch of bad CT-500s or that all of them have sensitive HDMI connectors, it might be too soon to panic until we get some more information.




I'm leaving work a little early today to go home and pack up my second Sony CT500 unit and ship it back to Amazon. I've got a FIOS DVR/STB. With my first unit, I had no picture or sound from the SAT/CATV hookup.


With the 2nd unit, pic and sound seemed fine at first, but cut out suddenly for no particular reason. It came back after about 20 minutes. At YOTR's suggestion, I took a closer look at the HDMI SAT/CATV hookup. Gently touching the cable would cause the pic and sound to cut out, but then it would come back. I also couldn't get the standby pass through to work properly. The other HDMI hookups were not sensitive. When it worked it was very nice, but I'm worried that it might get worse (ala the first unit), which is why I'm returning it.


Decided to go with an Onkyo receiver (TX-SR507) and a set of Energy Take Classic speakers and sub. Not sure if I'll use all 5 speakers, but we'll see what happens.


Ken


----------



## pclark24

Well I must have a good one. I have had no issues with mine at all. Knock wood I guess.


----------



## pabad

I have a friend that works for Sony (lawyer) and the CT500 unit I ordered from him will be finally available for pick-up on Monday. I told him to order this system back in late June when it was first released so hopefully the one I get isn't part of the first batch with the same problems. I'll report back when I got mine all set up.


----------



## jkim0321

If I turn up the Center Channel and Subwoofer both +2, Does anything change besides getting louder? The same as increasing the volume?


I'm very new to soundbars and stereo systems in general.


----------



## davyo

*My email to Sony and the reply I got.*

_Model : HT-CT500 Question :

I recently purchased the HT-CT500 from SonyStyle, it had bugs/issues/problems,,, I returned it for a refund.

Many others online have also had issues with the CT-500 and have had to return theirs as well,, so I know Im not the only one that had problems.

I would really like to re-purchase the CT-500 but want to wait untill all the problems are fixed, any idea on when that might be.


Thanks in advance

Davyo_

*The reply I got today from Sony,,, kinda entertaining.*

_Davyo, Thank you for contacting Sony Support.

I'm sorry that Sony does not address any comments published on, or quoted from a non-Sony website.

However, please note that this model is not known by Sony to be defective in any way and we are not aware of such issue.

Thank you for your time.

The Sony Email Response Team

C6ME

Ron_


I guess Sony is not aware that there are these things on the internet's called "forums" where people share information about products.


If anyone would like to take a minute and email Sony CS perhaps Sony might find out it could be a good thing to pay attention to their customers and take the time to read non-Sony website information.


Sony's CS department link is , https://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/contact-email.pl? 


CHeers

Davyo


----------



## dtorbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim0321* /forum/post/16884072
> 
> 
> If I turn up the Center Channel and Subwoofer both +2, Does anything change besides getting louder? The same as increasing the volume?
> 
> 
> I'm very new to soundbars and stereo systems in general.



Setting the center channel to +2 would increase the volume of the center speaker yet leave the left and right channels at the original lower volume. This makes the dialog easier to hear since it comes primarily from the center channel. Increasing the volume would affect all of the speakers.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Hello everyone. I've been away for a few days working on getting my system set up. Finally got the 52XBR9 up on the wall, and today got my CT500 soundbar connected.

So far everything seems to be working well. Dialogue seems a bit faint on movies, but I think that should be correctable based on other posts regarding changing center channel settings.

My biggest complaint is the non-compatibility of the extension mount for the soundbar with the 52 inch XBR9. I have looked at the mount included with the CT500, and there is no rational reason I can think of that they did not simply make the lower holes for mounting a bit wider---that would have let it easily be used for the 52 inch series without any other major modifications to the extension mount. Its not like Sony offers a bunch of soundbars for their Bravia lines... why make the upgrade to their only other soundbar (CT100) only compatible with like 4 TVs?? After posting a complaint with Sony, my only other option was to mount it directly to the wall, but it would look a lot better directly mounted to bottom of TV.


I've seen all the recent bad posts for the CT500 that for some reason only began to pop up AFTER I had pulled the trigger and gone ahead and ordered it.....keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be able to report back in several weeks that everything is still working well.


----------



## blue comet

Davyo, Thank you for contacting Sony Support.

I'm sorry that Sony does not address any comments published on, or quoted from a non-Sony website.

However, please note that this model is not known by Sony to be defective in any way and we are not aware of such issue.

Thank you for your time.

The Sony Email Response Team

C6ME

Ron>>


A typical arrogant answer from a typical corporate robot .. (being kind calling him a robot) ...


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16885456
> 
> 
> Davyo, Thank you for contacting Sony Support.
> 
> I'm sorry that Sony does not address any comments published on, or quoted from a non-Sony website.
> 
> However, please note that this model is not known by Sony to be defective in any way and we are not aware of such issue.
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> The Sony Email Response Team
> 
> C6ME
> 
> Ron>>
> 
> 
> A typical arrogant answer from a typical corporate robot .. (being kind calling him a robot) ...




I have to agree with blue comet on this one. When I read that response that Davyo got, I was reminded why I hate big companies and love small ones. Of course you will get this standard canned response from any big company but it is still annoying. They probably assume we are all crazy at this forum and making up the issues we are having........lol







.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anynamewilldo* /forum/post/16885350
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I've been away for a few days working on getting my system set up. Finally got the 52XBR9 up on the wall, and today got my CT500 soundbar connected.
> 
> So far everything seems to be working well. Dialogue seems a bit faint on movies, but I think that should be correctable based on other posts regarding changing center channel settings.
> 
> My biggest complaint is the non-compatibility of the extension mount for the soundbar with the 52 inch XBR9. I have looked at the mount included with the CT500, and there is no rational reason I can think of that they did not simply make the lower holes for mounting a bit wider---that would have let it easily be used for the 52 inch series without any other major modifications to the extension mount. Its not like Sony offers a bunch of soundbars for their Bravia lines... why make the upgrade to their only other soundbar (CT100) only compatible with like 4 TVs?? After posting a complaint with Sony, my only other option was to mount it directly to the wall, but it would look a lot better directly mounted to bottom of TV.
> 
> 
> I've seen all the recent bad posts for the CT500 that for some reason only began to pop up AFTER I had pulled the trigger and gone ahead and ordered it.....keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be able to report back in several weeks that everything is still working well.




I wouldn't worry. Just enjoy your new setup and keep us posted! There has to be a few people out there with good CT500's







.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16885456
> 
> 
> Davyo, Thank you for contacting Sony Support.
> 
> I'm sorry that Sony does not address any comments published on, or quoted from a non-Sony website.
> 
> However, please note that this model is not known by Sony to be defective in any way and we are not aware of such issue.
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> The Sony Email Response Team
> 
> C6ME
> 
> Ron>>
> 
> 
> A typical arrogant answer from a typical corporate robot .. (being kind calling him a robot) ...



Yea, Sonys reply was taken by me to be very insulting.

Amazon has suspended the CT-500 sales twice now for "investigation" of the CT-500,,,,, this forum is openly talking about issues with the CT-500, Sonys teck support calls me a few days ago and seemed very interested in the problems I had, and I also told them of others that were having problems and then Sony emails me saying they have no idea of any problems, what a bunch of jerk-off's.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16885558
> 
> 
> I have to agree with blue comet on this one. When I read that response that Davyo got, I was reminded why I hate big companies and love small ones. Of course you will get this standard canned response from any big company but it is still annoying. They probably assume we are all crazy at this forum and making up the issues we are having........lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Perhaps all of us "crazy" people should all start emailing Sonys tech support with links to the CT-100 and CT500 threads.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16885641
> 
> 
> Yea, Sonys reply was taken by me to be very insulting.
> 
> Amazon has suspended the CT-500 sales twice now for "investigation" of the CT-500,,,,, this forum is openly talking about issues with the CT-500, Sonys teck support calls me a few days ago and seemed very interested in the problems I had, and I also told them of others that were having problems and then Sony emails me saying they have no idea of any problems, what a bunch of jerk-off's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps all of us "crazy" people should all start emailing Sonys tech support with links to the CT-100 and CT500 threads.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo





I definitely agree with you. Of course typical Sony in stating that there are no problems (of course Microsoft said the same thing about the 360's red ring of death for almost 2 years........lol). I know most big companies are this way but I am getting tired of it. This is actually making me consider just passing on the CT100 all together and just saving up for separates. Getting another CT100 would be the easy way out but knowing my luck I will get one that doesn't work (and that's the reliable Sony soundbar







).


----------



## kschles

I trusted Sony products for years. All my TVs were Sonys going back to the 1980's. I know you paid more, but were assured of Sony quality. This year I decided to upgrade my home theater. Started out with a Sony 40" XBR6 LCD (didn't consider another brand). Had problems. Sony sent a repairman to replace the panel. Still had problems. They offered a refurbished replacement (which really made me mad - it was only a month after I paid full price for a new one). The replacement had problems. I ended up with a Panasonic 42" plasma, which I love (sold the Sony to a friend at a deep discount).


Now my problems with the CT500. Do a google search on Sony "quality problems" and you'll get a lot of hits. The American car industry ignored quality for a long time, and now is struggling; even though they claim their cars are pretty good. Reputations take awhile to deteriorate and, I think, even long to come back (sometimes they don't make it). I don't know if I'll ever trust Sony again for big ticket items based on my recent experiences.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kschles* /forum/post/16886394
> 
> 
> I trusted Sony products for years. All my TVs were Sonys going back to the 1980's. I know you paid more, but were assured of Sony quality. This year I decided to upgrade my home theater. Started out with a Sony 40" XBR6 LCD (didn't consider another brand). Had problems. Sony sent a repairman to replace the panel. Still had problems. They offered a refurbished replacement (which really made me mad - it was only a month after I paid full price for a new one). The replacement had problems. I ended up with a Panasonic 42" plasma, which I love (sold the Sony to a friend at a deep discount).
> 
> 
> Now my problems with the CT500. Do a google search on Sony "quality problems" and you'll get a lot of hits. The American car industry ignored quality for a long time, and now is struggling; even though they claim their cars are pretty good. Reputations take awhile to deteriorate and, I think, even long to come back (sometimes they don't make it). I don't know if I'll ever trust Sony again for big ticket items based on my recent experiences.



Same here. I had a Sony 40" LCD a couple of years ago before I went plasma. I had a ton of problems with it. Now back in the day (10 years ago or so) if you bought a trinitron tube tv, you were getting the best. It isn't that way anymore. I only have a PS3 mainly because of blu ray and the few games that are actually good on it. Otherwise there is only 2 sony products in my house (old trinitron tube tv and DVD player). My wife honestly wants me to re-buy the CT100 because it's cheap and it's less worry with the kids. I really am battling building a new setup or not though. It would cost me about a grand compared to just re-buying the CT100 for less than three hundred. Plus it would probably take me a good 3 months to afford everything if I built a new setup. I have about half now (from the soon to be CT500 credit) but with kids and one income, it takes me a little while to save up when I do want something.


----------



## jbf777

I got my Sony HT-CT500 Thursday and it sounds fantastic! Much better than the CT100 but the CT100 is a good system also. I don't have any components with HDMI connections so I plan to bring the system over to a friend's house to test the unit's HDMI connectors. So far, I've only listened to it in 2.0 audio but it sounds very full. I read that sound bars aren't great for music but I disagree in this case. I only had to wait 2 days for delivery from Crutchfield. By the way, when I put the center speaker (long bar) on top on the TV, if affected the TV's color (Sony Trinitron). Now I have it on the bookshelf behind the TV, and the TV is fine. I can't put it at the base of the TV due to our TV furniture limitations. The sub is placed on the floor right next to the TV cabinet...Hope the HDMI connectors check out.


----------



## briankmurphy

Has anyone found something to use to extend the cables from the subwoofer to the sound bar? The 9 feet they give you just doesn't work for our setup. I know with the CT-100 you could just use a DB25 extension cable but this thing appears to use 3 RJ11 jacks and and min jack and I can't figure out what will work to add 25 feet or so.


----------



## elTristo

Hi all!


I had been following this thread, as well as reading reviews around the web, and around page 15 or so decided to "upgrade" from my Bose 3-2-1 (original version circa 2005) to the CT-500. I was very disappointed with the sound quality of the Bose for music, though the surround was decent. I now question that decision.


First, there seems to be an unending stream of problems with the ct-500. I really don't like problems.


Second, I was hoping for better music sound and would be content with the same level of surround capability. I thought this was safe. Well, the quality I get with enough set-up for music is, in fact, better. But, the surround is *much* worse. Much much much worse. I have been fiddling with the settings for a few hours no and still find it center-heavy and rather hollow sounding. Am I missing something obvious here, or am I just out of luck?


Sorry for the long winded first post!


----------



## maggiemaggie

Davyo - I sent Sony your link and told them I had 2 60" Sony SXRD's - one in bedroom & one in den. Want a CT500 because I love the CT100 so much. Have a Sony DVD player hooked up to each TV and SA DVR boxes from Time Warner. That is only equipment husband & I use. Hope it is not too much to ask that CT500 works on second TV. CT100 is great.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maggiemaggie* /forum/post/16888352
> 
> 
> Davyo - I sent Sony your link



Thanks.


I also sent Sony the CT-100 and CT-500 thread links today, perhaps if they get slammed with enough emails and links they will pul there heads out of the sand and admit there might be come issue's with the CT-500.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## davyo

Ordering a CT-500 from Amazon/ Vanns/ Crutchfeild questions ???


So here is my thoughts, Im really thinking about ordering another CT-500 to replace the one I shipped back to Sony,,,,(dont want to order from SonyStyle again as they were a pain in the ass to deal with).


Which one of the online stores is best to deal with as far as exchange's and no shipping cost to send a CT-500 back for an exchange.


Im thinkin I could just keep ordering and sending back for exchanges the CT-500's until I get one that is problem free.


So out of these 3,,, Amazon/ Vanns/ Crutchfeild,,,,who is best to deal with for returns and exchages ?

Sales tax or no sales tax charged ?

Free shipping on orders and exchanges ?


So,,,who should I order my next CT-500 from ???


Besides,, It might be kinda fun to see how many I will have to purchase and exchange before I end up with one that works










Thanks in advance

Cheers

Davyo


----------



## champ34

Hi All, as a follow up to previous post, I received CT500 yesterday. Setup was 15 minutes. HDMI setup with blueray, cablevision HD box, and samsung tv. The TV took a few tries to disconnect the anynet service (its own switching), now remains stable when I switch thru the sub. No issues to speak of yet (knock on wood).
1st impression- The sound has more clarity (my first exp. with soundbar). The difference is between mp3 and CD quality. For those with unfortunate discerning ears, you know what I speak of. I septup wih center channel on 6Bd, because my tv was always lacking in the dialog dept. and main reason of purchase. Night mode very effective.
2nd Impression- Watched Jurrasic Park (T-rex scenes) and First action sequence of Casion Royale. I was thrilled, it almost matched my 5.1 system I had 8 yrs ago (as I recall). Here lies my delemma. I wonder if other owners almost wished they had a 5.1 system just septup as LCR and sub setup instead. The recreation is so close, you almost feel like you should splurge for the larger setup. But then again, my wife dismantled my system as her first order of business as it cluttered the LR.
3rd impression- I missed out a few months ago in the Marantz soundbar deal at local 8th ave(?) store. As I recall this system the sound was more substantial and deeper than the sony. I hesitated to purchase when it was on sale. At the time the no sub included was a deal breaker. But at the same time I feel the sony is a better deal, sub is included and the speaker doesn't weight like gold buillions.


I'll be outside most of the day, Illl answer any quesions on return.


Thanks!


----------



## blue comet

Davyo - Crutcfield is the best out there for what your looking for.. MY THOUGHTS .. I'd wait .. there is obviously a problem with a board / connection on this thing and it sounds like if if doesn't crap out now it will down the road ..Aside from that, with the cold,unbelieving reply they sent you I'd tell them to stick it up their ass ...

..Try a YAS71... this thing was very nice when we tested it ...MUCH better than the YAS70 from what I hear.. yeah, no lpcm but nice clean digital sound.. works good in most family rooms


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16889973
> 
> 
> Ordering a CT-500 from Amazon/ Vanns/ Crutchfeild questions ???
> 
> 
> So here is my thoughts, Im really thinking about ordering another CT-500 to replace the one I shipped back to Sony,,,,(dont want to order from SonyStyle again as they were a pain in the ass to deal with).
> 
> 
> Which one of the online stores is best to deal with as far as exchange's and no shipping cost to send a CT-500 back for an exchange.
> 
> 
> Im thinkin I could just keep ordering and sending back for exchanges the CT-500's until I get one that is problem free.
> 
> 
> So out of these 3,,, Amazon/ Vanns/ Crutchfeild,,,,who is best to deal with for returns and exchages ?
> 
> Sales tax or no sales tax charged ?
> 
> Free shipping on orders and exchanges ?
> 
> 
> So,,,who should I order my next CT-500 from ???
> 
> 
> Besides,, It might be kinda fun to see how many I will have to purchase and exchange before I end up with one that works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Without a doubt I would recommend Crutchfield. I never had to pay return shipping and service was prompt. I called and had a UPS label in my inbox 5 minutes later. I had to send both back and they never gave me any issues (they should be receiving my second return on Wednesday). I almost got one more exchange but decided against it. I also thought about trying another store but I just don't know yet. I am currently contemplating a receiver/speaker solution, CT100 or just a simple ZVOX setup.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16890042
> 
> 
> Davyo - Crutcfield is the best out there for what your looking for.. MY THOUGHTS .. I'd wait .. there is obviously a problem with a board / connection on this thing and it sounds like if if doesn't crap out now it will down the road ..Aside from that, with the cold,unbelieving reply they sent you I'd tell them to stick it up their ass ...
> 
> ..Try a YAS71... this thing was very nice when we tested it ...MUCH better than the YAS70 from what I hear.. yeah, no lpcm but nice clean digital sound.. works good in most family rooms




I agree with Blue Comet. I would honestly wait as 2 of my 3 were bad from Crutchfield. I have heard of a few others getting good ones from there though but it does sound like many of the issues seem to develop over time. They are great to deal with though so I don't blame you for wanting to try. Worse case scenario is you get a bad one and get great customer service sending it back







.


----------



## darktiger

Do I need a receiver for this unit?


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darktiger* /forum/post/16892747
> 
> 
> Do I need a receiver for this unit?



No, the receiver is built into the subwoofer.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16890042
> 
> 
> Davyo - Crutcfield is the best out there for what your looking for.. MY THOUGHTS .. I'd wait .. there is obviously a problem with a board / connection on this thing and it sounds like if if doesn't crap out now it will down the road ..Aside from that, with the cold,unbelieving reply they sent you I'd tell them to stick it up their ass ...
> 
> ..Try a YAS71... this thing was very nice when we tested it ...MUCH better than the YAS70 from what I hear.. yeah, no lpcm but nice clean digital sound.. works good in most family rooms



Yes, I really do feel like telling Sony to stick a soundbar up their ass,, sideways !!!!!!!


As far as the YAS-71, I never tried one but I did test the YAS-70 and the Sony CT-100 at my house at the same time,, I returned the YAS-70 and kept the CT-100.


The YAS-71 would not work for me though as I really need the the 3 HDMI inputs.


As it stands right now Im kinda torn between going the CT-500 return/exchange idea till I get one that is problem free,,, or,,,, getting the Sony S360 and dealing with all the speakers and wiring issues that go along with being an apartment dweller.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16893047
> 
> 
> Yes, I really do feel like telling Sony to stick a soundbar up their ass,, sideways !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> As far as the YAS-71, I never tried one but I did test the YAS-70 and the Sony CT-100 at my house at the same time,, I returned the YAS-70 and kept the CT-100.
> 
> 
> The YAS-71 would not work for me though as I really need the the 3 HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> As it stands right now Im kinda torn between going the CT-500 return/exchange idea till I get one that is problem free,,, or,,,, getting the Sony S360 and dealing with all the speakers and wiring issues that go along with being an apartment dweller.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



It's really a tough decision Davyo as I am also going back and forth. If I buy another CT100, I will probably be wondering if I should have tried one last CT500 to see if I was able to get a good one. I want a receiver/speaker setup the most but it will cost me a little over a grand. I am even contemplating a ZVOX 325 as I was very impressed when I heard it. I know it doesn't have the latest features but I was very impressed with how clean everything sounded. Surprisingly the bass was very good without an external subwoofer (the one built in does a really good job). I don't need wall shaking bass when watching movies or playing games though (which already makes me different on avs...lol







). I keep going back and forth but I need to make a decision in the next couple of days and stick to it. I almost don't want to buy any Sony related replacement as I have a bad taste in my mouth plus the reply you got from customer service really made me angry.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16893047
> 
> 
> Yes, I really do feel like telling Sony to stick a soundbar up their ass,, sideways !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> As far as the YAS-71, I never tried one but I did test the YAS-70 and the Sony CT-100 at my house at the same time,, I returned the YAS-70 and kept the CT-100.
> 
> 
> The YAS-71 would not work for me though as I really need the the 3 HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> As it stands right now Im kinda torn between going the CT-500 return/exchange idea till I get one that is problem free,,, or,,,, getting the Sony S360 and dealing with all the speakers and wiring issues that go along with being an apartment dweller.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Davyo, if you decide to order the CT500 again, defiantly go Crutchfield as others have suggested. Free shipping and great customer service. I ordered mine from Crutchfield a few weeks ago and *knock on wood* mine still works great. Also, if you use code *3A172* at check out, you'll get $20.00 off... hope it still works.










- Thanks


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16893177
> 
> 
> Davyo, if you decide to order the CT500 again, defiantly go Crutchfield as others have suggested. Free shipping and great customer service. I ordered mine from Crutchfield a few weeks ago and *knock on wood* mine still works great. Also, if you use code *3A172* at check out, you'll get $20.00 off... hope it still works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Thanks




Swiftks, that's great your CT500 is still going strong. I know we ordered about the same time (you gave me the coupon code







) so it's good to know that Crutchfield (or should I say Sony) does have some good CT500's out there. I think you would have had an issue by now if something was up which puts you in the clear. After going through 2 of them with Crutchfield (one shipping damage and the other one sound drops/lock ups), I didn't want to put Crutchfield or myself through a third one. If I do rebuy one, it would probably be from them again though. I should have my credit from them by Friday (hopefully) so we shall see. After seeing other users complain about flaky HDMI ports and sound cutting out, it makes you wonder if it's just the luck of the draw on getting a good one.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16893147
> 
> 
> It's really a tough decision Davyo as I am also going back and forth. If I buy another CT100, I will probably be wondering if I should have tried one last CT500 to see if I was able to get a good one. I want a receiver/speaker setup the most but it will cost me a little over a grand. I am even contemplating a ZVOX 325 as I was very impressed when I heard it. I know it doesn't have the latest features but I was very impressed with how clean everything sounded. Surprisingly the bass was very good without an external subwoofer (the one built in does a really good job). I don't need wall shaking bass when watching movies or playing games though (which already makes me different on avs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I keep going back and forth but I need to make a decision in the next couple of days and stick to it. I almost don't want to buy any Sony related replacement as I have a bad taste in my mouth plus the reply you got from customer service really made me angry.



Hey YOTR,,, Very funny stuff you said about wondering if you might regret not tring out just one more CT-500,,, I can so relate to that thought.


To be fair though, you really only had one bad CT-500 cuz the other one was damaged in shipping right ?


I can also relate to the going back and forth thing, I am so torn between getting another CT-500 or getting the Sony S360 and running the wires.

This A/V stuff can really drive can drive one crazy,, sometimes I regret the day I ever found this forum











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16893177
> 
> 
> Davyo, if you decide to order the CT500 again, defiantly go Crutchfield as others have suggested. Free shipping and great customer service. I ordered mine from Crutchfield a few weeks ago and *knock on wood* mine still works great. Also, if you use code *3A172* at check out, you'll get $20.00 off... hope it still works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Thanks



Hey Swiftks,,,, thank you very much for the promo code.

And very glad to hear your CT-500 is still working perfectly, seeing yours working with no problems does make me want to give it another try.




And thank you to all for the Crutchfield advice, I really dont wish to deal with SonyStyle again, they were pain in the ass, having to call CS first, then they had me call tech support to verify my return would be accepted, then having to call CS again to get an RMA number,,, and then the the "press 1 for english" gets you a person on the phone that does not speak english,,, I guess the person that answered my call at tech support forgot to press the 1 on his phone for english.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16893454
> 
> 
> Hey YOTR,,, Very funny stuff you said about wondering if you might regret not tring out just one more CT-500,,, I can so relate to that thought.
> 
> 
> To be fair though, you really only had one bad CT-500 cuz the other one was damaged in shipping right ?
> 
> 
> I can also relate to the going back and forth thing, I am so torn between getting another CT-500 or getting the Sony S360 and running the wires.
> 
> This A/V stuff can really drive can drive one crazy,, sometimes I regret the day I ever found this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Swiftks,,,, thank you very much for the promo code.
> 
> And very glad to hear your CT-500 is still working perfectly, seeing yours working with no problems does make me want to give it another try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you to all for the Crutchfield advice, I really dont wish to deal with SonyStyle again, they were pain in the ass, having to call CS first, then they had me call tech support to verify my return would be accepted, then having to call CS again to get an RMA number,,, and then the the "press 1 for english" gets you a person on the phone that does not speak english,,, I guess the person that answered my call at tech support forgot to press the 1 on his phone for english.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo




I actually had two bad ones. The first one from sony style had a flaky HDMI port on the back that would cut in and out quite a bit. I confirmed this by wiggling the cable in the back on the HDMI out port. Another user also had this same exact problem and had to return it (He got his CT500 from Amazon I believe). With Crutchfield, the first one was shipping damage and the second one was problematic. To me sound cutting in/out or flaky HDMI connections are both huge issues especially considering I had zero problems with the CT100.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16893756
> 
> 
> I actually had two bad ones. The first one from sony style had a flaky HDMI port on the back that would cut in and out quite a bit. I confirmed this by wiggling the cable in the back on the HDMI out port. Another user also had this same exact problem and had to return it (He got his CT500 from Amazon I believe). With Crutchfield, the first one was shipping damage and the second one was problematic. To me sound cutting in/out or flaky HDMI connections are both huge issues especially considering I had zero problems with the CT100.



Ahhh,, you had 3 all-together, my bad, my math was off.


Funny thing, with my CT-500 I also had to wiggle my HDMI cable on the back of the sub, I just realized that I never mentioned it in any of my postings about the CT-500,,, so put me down as another that had to wiggle his HDMI cable,,, hey, that just sounded kinda nasty










Also, since its release, I have purchased a total of 4 CT-100's for myself and gifts for 2 girlfriends,,,,,,NONE of the CT-100's I have purchased have had any problems that I can remember.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## DragonlordP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16893799
> 
> 
> Also, since its release, I have purchased a total of 4 CT-100's for myself and gifts for 2 girlfriends,,,,,,



If you ever feel like hooking up with a fat bearded greek guy send me a pm, I'd love to be your girlfriend.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16893799
> 
> 
> Ahhh,, you had 3 all-together, my bad, my math was off.
> 
> 
> Funny thing, with my CT-500 I also had to wiggle my HDMI cable on the back of the sub, I just realized that I never mentioned it in any of my postings about the CT-500,,, so put me down as another that had to wiggle his HDMI cable,,, hey, that just sounded kinda nasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since its release, I have purchased a total of 4 CT-100's for myself and gifts for 2 girlfriends,,,,,,NONE of the CT-100's I have purchased have had any problems that I can remember.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Well that makes it more interesting now as 3 people (so far) in this thread have had the HDMI issue. I will say that my second one from Crutchfield did not have a HDMI port issue. I could wiggle every HDMI connection in the back without getting any drops. That means that it's the luck of the draw if you get one that does/doesn't have this problem (or other issues for that matter). The CT100 is built like a tank. My dad has one and my friend loves mine that I sold him (I wish I hadn't now







). I am still considering just buying another CT100 as the sound was still great in our living room plus I would be saving quite a bit over the CT500 (and it works........lol







). I still don't know what to do though. My wife wants me to re-buy the CT100 or go the zvox route. I really have an issue paying half a grand for a proprietary system like the CT500, especially when it has issues. The CT100 is a steal for the price plus it's minimal investment. If it breaks in a year or two, you only payed a couple hundred for it. Plus with kids, it's easier to except a cheap home theater system getting nicked/damaged than an expensive one







.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16893818
> 
> 
> Well that makes it more interesting now as 3 people (so far) in this thread have had the HDMI issue. I will say that my second one from Crutchfield did not have a HDMI port issue. I could wiggle every HDMI connection in the back without getting any drops. That means that it's the luck of the draw if you get one that does/doesn't have this problem (or other issues for that matter). The CT100 is built like a tank. My dad has one and my friend loves mine that I sold him (I wish I hadn't now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I am still considering just buying another CT100 as the sound was still great in our living room plus I would be saving quite a bit over the CT500 (and it works........lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I still don't know what to do though. My wife wants me to re-buy the CT100 or go the zvox route. I really have an issue paying half a grand for a proprietary system like the CT500, especially when it has issues. The CT100 is a steal for the price plus it's minimal investment. If it breaks in a year or two, you only payed a couple hundred for it. Plus with kids, it's easier to except a cheap home theater system getting nicked/damaged than an expensive one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yea, the CT-100 is a great unit. I thought about going back to it as well, but after hearing the CT-500 thats a tough one,,,when the CT-500 "is" working the improvment sound wise makes it hard for me to go back to the CT-100 (sorry YOTR, Im thinkin that comment I made, just made you second guess going back to the CT-100) to make up for it, I will mention something the CT-100 has over the CT-500,,,, the connection cable.


What I wish to know is who is the douch-bag at Sony that decided to change the CT-100's pin cable design to the speaker clip cable that used on the CT-500.

The CT-100's pin cable design was very cool and if you needed to make the cable longer that connected the sub to the speaker bar you just got a longer cable or an extension pin cable that could be purchased at any electronics store (the pin cable trick was something I learned from da1writer).


The new connection cable design that comes on the CT-500 *sucks*, the clip thingy's and the remote input cable are a big step down from the CT-100's connection cable,, and as far as I know there is no way to make the CT-500 cable any longer.


The pin cable was a great design idea and then Sony has to go and screw it up,,,,, how can people that come up with such a cool design as the CT-100 and the CT-500 be so stupid.


Ok, I will get off my pin cable soapbox rant now.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## awholelottalumps

Do you guys think the CT500 would fit on top of my 32 inch Samsung lcd tv?I read that the CT500 is 37 inches wide so not sure if it would or not.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jbf777

As noted elsewhere I tried putting the CT500's long bar on top of my tv (32" Sony Trinitron, 8 yr old dinasaur) and it affected the color. Maybe that would not be an issue for your LCD tv though. The other issue I had was the long bar hung over the sides of the tv, and ppl could walk by and easily knock it off.


----------



## davyo

Ok, an update.


I called Crutchfield and ordered a CT-500 from them (they were GREAT on the phone by the way and very helpful) after speaking with them I can see why everybody here recomended them so highly.


I told the sales person of my past CT-500 purchase and issues and also mentioned the issues others here on AVS have had,,, he seemed very very interested in hearing my feedback on the CT-500 and said he was going to speak with others at Crutchfield to get more feedback and see if there is something they need to do to address any problems with a product they are selling,,,,,,, he seemed to care a hell of alot more than Sony does about any problems or issue's with the CT-500.


Dammm,, I just realized I forgot to use the promo code that "Swiftks" mentioned.


Anyhow, here is the plan,,, I will have the CT-500 on Friday or Monday, if its bad I will do one or two exchanges in an effort to get a problem free one.

If that does not happen I will just order the S360 from Crutchfield and be done with the CT-500.


I figure if I have to return one or two CT-500's that could take a month or more of shipping back and forth, perhaps by the time I exchange it for the second or third time I will end up with a CT-500 that Sony had a

chance to fix all the bugs in,,, a second or third manufacturing run/release/build.


"YOTR" I know you are still kinda on the fence as far as getting another CT-500, perhaps wait and see what luck I have with my next one to help you decide on if you want to get another one or not.


Ok,,,,,Lets see how this plan works out.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16894241
> 
> 
> Ok, an update.
> 
> 
> I called Crutchfield and ordered a CT-500 from them (they were GREAT on the phone by the way and very helpful) after speaking with them I can see why everybody here recomended them so highly.
> 
> 
> I told the sales person of my past CT-500 purchase and issues and also mentioned the issues others here on AVS have had,,, he seemed very very interested in hearing my feedback on the CT-500 and said he was going to speak with others at Crutchfield to get more feedback and see if there is something they need to do to address any problems with a product they are selling,,,,,,, he seemed to care a hell of alot more than Sony does about any problems or issue's with the CT-500.
> 
> 
> Dammm,, I just realized I forgot to use the promo code that "Swiftks" mentioned.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, here is the plan,,, I will have the CT-500 on Friday or Monday, if its bad I will do one or two exchanges in an effort to get a problem free one.
> 
> If that does not happen I will just order the S360 from Crutchfield and be done with the CT-500.
> 
> 
> I figure if I have to return one or two CT-500's that could take a month or more of shipping back and forth, perhaps by the time I exchange it for the second or third time I will end up with a CT-500 that Sony had a
> 
> chance to fix all the bugs in,,, a second or third manufacturing run/release/build.
> 
> 
> "YOTR" I know you are still kinda on the fence as far as getting another CT-500, perhaps wait and see what luck I have with my next one to help you decide on if you want to get another one or not.
> 
> 
> Ok,,,,,Lets see how this plan works out.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



At any rate, I will Davyo... I still want to get the CT-500 but the problems you guys are having kinda has me worried. Hopefully the one of the CT500's you get has no problems - just gotta cross your fingers !


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16893981
> 
> 
> Yea, the CT-100 is a great unit. I thought about going back to it as well, but after hearing the CT-500 thats a tough one,,,when the CT-500 "is" working the improvment sound wise makes it hard for me to go back to the CT-100 (sorry YOTR, Im thinkin that comment I made, just made you second guess going back to the CT-100) to make up for it, I will mention something the CT-100 has over the CT-500,,,, the connection cable.
> 
> 
> What I wish to know is who is the douch-bag at Sony that decided to change the CT-100's pin cable design to the speaker clip cable that used on the CT-500.
> 
> The CT-100's pin cable design was very cool and if you needed to make the cable longer that connected the sub to the speaker bar you just got a longer cable or an extension pin cable that could be purchased at any electronics store (the pin cable trick was something I learned from da1writer).
> 
> 
> The new connection cable design that comes on the CT-500 *sucks*, the clip thingy's and the remote input cable are a big step down from the CT-100's connection cable,, and as far as I know there is no way to make the CT-500 cable any longer.
> 
> 
> The pin cable was a great design idea and then Sony has to go and screw it up,,,,, how can people that come up with such a cool design as the CT-100 and the CT-500 be so stupid.
> 
> 
> Ok, I will get off my pin cable soapbox rant now.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo





I totally agree about the pin cable! I hate the speaker wire with clips on the new one. Actually I think you can lengthen the speaker wire (I think it mentions it in the instruction manual). You just have t open the clips and get longer speaker wire, then snap them back into place.


As far as the sound of the CT500, yes it is better than the CT100 without question. However I don't think it blows away the CT100 by any means. Is it a leap? Without a doubt but I don't feel like I would be giving up to much going back to the CT100 (plus it actually works). The dialogue issue is mostly cleared up on the CT500 but I still had instances where I had to go up and down on the remote because I couldn't hear the voices. I mentioned it before but if you have a small living room/bedroom, the CT100 is plenty in my opinion. Where the CT500 does excel is how loud it can go. I don't normally play my movies or tv loud though because of my kids so the CT100 was perfect for me (the CT100 sounded really loud in our living room). I really don't want to go back to the CT100 but I also don't want to commit to the CT500. I have made up my mind that the $499 I was going to spend on the CT500 could be used towards a soundbar, receiver, and sub package. If I budget, I could get all of that for a couple hundred more than the CT500 and have an awesome system at the same time. The CT100 is still an option though that I am considering because it works great, sounds good, and is half the price of the CT500 (big bonus there







).


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16894334
> 
> 
> At any rate, I will Davyo... I still want to get the CT-500 but the problems you guys are having kinda has me worried. Hopefully the one of the CT500's you get has no problems - just gotta cross your fingers !



Hey Writer,, bet ya never thought having to move and not being able to get the CT-500 right away would turn out to be a good thing







.


When you get to order yours, hopefully by that time, Sony will have worked out all the bugs.


But one thing is certain,, you MUST get a CT-500 at some point, after all, you are the AVS Sony soundbar guru,,, what kind of guru would you be if you did not get the CT-500.


Im not 100% sure how YOTR feels about this, _but to me_ the improvement in the surround sound and some other features of the CT-500 make it worth going thru the hassle of tring to get a problem free one.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16894241
> 
> 
> Ok, an update.
> 
> 
> I called Crutchfield and ordered a CT-500 from them (they were GREAT on the phone by the way and very helpful) after speaking with them I can see why everybody here recomended them so highly.
> 
> 
> I told the sales person of my past CT-500 purchase and issues and also mentioned the issues others here on AVS have had,,, he seemed very very interested in hearing my feedback on the CT-500 and said he was going to speak with others at Crutchfield to get more feedback and see if there is something they need to do to address any problems with a product they are selling,,,,,,, he seemed to care a hell of alot more than Sony does about any problems or issue's with the CT-500.
> 
> 
> Dammm,, I just realized I forgot to use the promo code that "Swiftks" mentioned.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, here is the plan,,, I will have the CT-500 on Friday or Monday, if its bad I will do one or two exchanges in an effort to get a problem free one.
> 
> If that does not happen I will just order the S360 from Crutchfield and be done with the CT-500.
> 
> 
> I figure if I have to return one or two CT-500's that could take a month or more of shipping back and forth, perhaps by the time I exchange it for the second or third time I will end up with a CT-500 that Sony had a
> 
> chance to fix all the bugs in,,, a second or third manufacturing run/release/build.
> 
> 
> "YOTR" I know you are still kinda on the fence as far as getting another CT-500, perhaps wait and see what luck I have with my next one to help you decide on if you want to get another one or not.
> 
> 
> Ok,,,,,Lets see how this plan works out.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo




Definitely keep us updated as I want to know your outcome. I hope you have good luck







.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16894366
> 
> 
> I totally agree about the pin cable! I hate the speaker wire with clips on the new one. Actually I think you can lengthen the speaker wire (I think it mentions it in the instruction manual). You just have t open the clips and get longer speaker wire, then snap them back into place.



Huh,,, I must have missed that page in the manual,,,,,, I shall pull up the manual online and check it out,,,, thanks much.


But yea,,,, I really really hate the new connection speaker wire set-up on the CT-500 as well,,,,,, the pin connector is/was way better.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16894499
> 
> 
> Definitely keep us updated as I want to know your outcome. I hope you have good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks,,, and yes,,, I will do an update the day I get the next CT-500.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16894481
> 
> 
> Hey Writer,, bet ya never thought having to move and not being able to get the CT-500 right away would turn out to be a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> When you get to order yours, hopefully by that time, Sony will have worked out all the bugs.
> 
> 
> But one thing is certain,, you MUST get a CT-500 at some point, after all, you are the AVS Sony soundbar guru,,, what kind of guru would you be if you did not get the CT-500.
> 
> 
> Im not 100% sure how YOTR feels about this, _but to me_ the improvement in the surround sound and some other features of the CT-500 make it worth going thru the hassle of tring to get a problem free one.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



I definitely thought the surround sound was better. At the same time thought I still feel this sound bar is 3.1 at heart. I never felt sound true surround but have catched myself looking to the left or right at times during movies. It seemed to have wider imaging sound wise compared to the CT100 which is all I really wanted in the upgrade. The features honestly weren't that big of a deal to me. I think the main improvement at least to me was the soundbar itself. It is definitely a considerable step up from the CT100 (plus the sub blends better compared to the CT100 one).


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16894481
> 
> 
> Hey Writer,, bet ya never thought having to move and not being able to get the CT-500 right away would turn out to be a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> When you get to order yours, hopefully by that time, Sony will have worked out all the bugs.
> 
> 
> But one thing is certain,, you MUST get a CT-500 at some point, after all, you are the AVS Sony soundbar guru,,, what kind of guru would you be if you did not get the CT-500.
> 
> 
> Im not 100% sure how YOTR feels about this, _but to me_ the improvement in the surround sound and some other features of the CT-500 make it worth going thru the hassle of tring to get a problem free one.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



I agree, I think my move was some kind of sign in telling me to wait until after my move to get the CT500







! Movers came last week and this Friday is when I start traveling (this whole week I have to clean the apartment), the CT500 will be mine soon







!


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16894532
> 
> 
> I definitely thought the surround sound was better. At the same time thought I still feel this sound bar is 3.1 at heart. I never felt sound true surround but have catched myself looking to the left or right at times during movies. It seemed to have wider imaging sound wise compared to the CT100 which is all I really wanted in the upgrade. The features honestly weren't that big of a deal to me. I think the main improvement at least to me was the soundbar itself. It is definitely a considerable step up from the CT100 (plus the sub blends better compared to the CT100 one).



YOTR,, I cant remember or not if you have considered any of the YSP's.


Having owned more than a few YSP's I still consider the YSP's a bit better in the surround sound department than the Sony's (I just prefure the Sonys

more for the HDMI inputs and the more feature's the Sonys offer) but in terms of sound, the YSP's are still the KING of all the soundbars.


A black YSP 1100 can be purchased on Amazon for $399.00, thats a kill price and the 1100 is a GREAT soundbar !!!!!!!!!!!


Ohhh Crap,,, now Im sitting here wondering if I should have just ordered a YSP 1100 instead of the CT-500,,, I did not realize the YSP 1100 in black was going for that price until I just looked it up.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16894670
> 
> 
> YOTR,, I cant remember or not if you have considered any of the YSP's.
> 
> 
> Having owned more than a few YSP's I still consider the YSP's a bit better in the surround sound department than the Sony's (I just prefure the Sonys
> 
> more for the HDMI inputs and the more feature's the Sonys offer) but in terms of sound, the YSP's are still the KING of all the soundbars.
> 
> 
> A black YSP 1100 can be purchased on Amazon for $399.00, thats a kill price and the 1100 is a GREAT soundbar !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ohhh Crap,,, now Im sitting here wondering if I should have just ordered a YSP 1100 instead of the CT-500,,, I did not realize the YSP 1100 in black was going for that price until I just looked it up.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



I would have actually bought a YSP-1100 but I don't have the clearance under my wall mounted Kuro. I either re-buy the CT100, buy another CT500 in a week or so, buy a zvox system and see how it goes, or just start building a separate system with a true 3.0 LCR sound bar. Choices, choices, and more choices







. That's a great deal on the YSP-1100. For me it would be a no brainer to get it for that cheap. I could deal with the limited connections at that price







.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16894709
> 
> 
> I would have actually bought a YSP-1100 but I don't have the clearance under my wall mounted Kuro. I either re-buy the CT100, buy another CT500 in a week or so, buy a zvox system and see how it goes, or just start building a separate system with a true 3.0 LCR sound bar. Choices, choices, and more choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's a great deal on the YSP-1100. For me it would be a no brainer to get it for that cheap. I could deal with the limited connections at that price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You can't mount the YSP above your Kuro ?


Davyo


----------



## mgerenser

Been lurking on this thread for a couple weeks now and despite the few issue's with the CT500 that are being reported, I decided to bite the bullet and order one for myself. I plan to use it in our master bedroom, which is relatively large, but its a perfect rectangle, with the LCD TV mounted in the center of the wall. Seems like the perfect scenario for a soundbar.


I ordered from Provantage because of the price. I know its not shipping for several weeks, but I'm doing some remodeling now and wouldn't be able to set it up for a while anyway. If it arrives around mid August that would be perfect! If I wanted it now, being the impatient person that I am, I would absolutely pay more and order from Crutchfield. I've done business with them in the past and I can't say enough great things about them.



> Quote:
> A black YSP 1100 can be purchased on Amazon for $399.00, thats a kill price and the 1100 is a GREAT soundbar !!!!!!!!!!



davyo, I actually considered the YSP 1100, and almost pulled the trigger on this a couple months ago. Its definitely a great system, but there were 2 things that directed me to the Sony CT500:


1. HDMI (less cable clutter)

2. The Sony comes with a sub. And at Provantage's prices, I get a complete system that is ideal for a bedroom setting for less than 400 bucks.


I'll be sure to post my impressions once I get it set up. Hopefully I get a good one!


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16894739
> 
> 
> You can't mount the YSP above your Kuro ?
> 
> 
> Davyo




I could but I think it would be a pain to do. My wife also isn't completely on board with it (I tried to do that with another speaker and she didn't like the idea).


----------



## DragonlordP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16894510
> 
> 
> Huh,,, I must have missed that page in the manual,,,,,, I shall pull up the manual online and check it out,,,



Page 26 if I recall correctly, was looking it up a couple of hours ago.


----------



## YOTR

Well I am officially building a new system. I got a great deal on a Definitive Technology Mythos Solo XL speaker bar on clearance. It will take me longer to build the setup but it will be worth it (still have to save for a receiver and sub). I almost bought another CT500 today but I couldn't do it. The price of admission coupled with the random issues were to much for me to jump back in. I truly hope that everyone gets a perfect CT500 from here on out though and will continue to follow this thread







.


----------



## blue comet

I got a great deal on a Definitive Technology Mythos Solo XL speaker bar on clearance. It will take me longer to build the setup but it will be worth it (still have to save for a receiver and sub). I almost bought another CT500 today but I couldn't do it.>>


I might have mentioned this in another post but those Mythos bars kick ass .. Best Buy had one hooked up with an Onkyo receiver .. NICE clear powerful sound.. Good move and good luck ..


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16898558
> 
> 
> I got a great deal on a Definitive Technology Mythos Solo XL speaker bar on clearance. It will take me longer to build the setup but it will be worth it (still have to save for a receiver and sub). I almost bought another CT500 today but I couldn't do it.>>
> 
> 
> I might have mentioned this in another post but those Mythos bars kick ass .. Best Buy had one hooked up with an Onkyo receiver .. NICE clear powerful sound.. Good move and good luck ..




Thanks! I have wanted one for awhile so I am pretty excited. It was a deal I couldn't pass up plus I am really only adding one extra component (receiver) compared to my CT100/CT500 setup.


----------



## IntotheBlue

I'm about 2 days away from my return window to take my CT100 back to Best Buy, the fact that provantage's price went up $30 makes my decision even harder. Is it safe to assume it'll go back down in a month?


I need you guys to convince me what to do either way, i'm so torn lol.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/16899125
> 
> 
> I'm about 2 days away from my return window to take my CT100 back to Best Buy, the fact that provantage's price went up $30 makes my decision even harder. Is it safe to assume it'll go back down in a month?
> 
> 
> I need you guys to convince me what to do either way, i'm so torn lol.




I seriously don't get provantage and their fluctuating prices. Last night they had a few in stock for the price you are talking about (higher price). This morning they were back to "special order" status for the cheaper price. Then they went to out of stock after lunch with no possibility of special order. Now they have one back in stock and the price jumped back to what you are talking about. Really strange to be honest.


Honestly it's still a great deal even at $30 higher. Now if you were paying $75 more and it dropped I would be angry. To me though, $30 isn't that big of a deal if it drops plus you are still saving about $80 off of retail depending on the shipping charge from provantage.


I guess it also depends on how happy you are with the CT100. I loved mine and it was a very reliable system. Some users (me included) have had major issues with the CT500. I don't think every one of them is bad out there but it's something to consider. I am sure it's something you could return if you don't like it or if it has issues.


----------



## IntotheBlue

As long as there is a noticable improvement, however slight, yet noticable in terms of better surround effect, more full/less tinny sound, and better blended in bass then i'm game for waiting on the CT500, and from what most of you guys have said this seems to be the case.


I'll prolly watch one or 2 movies tomorrow and return the thing, i hate the feeling of buying something and knowing i could have the newer model. I'll be lookin at dayvo to see if his new unit works flawlessly.


----------



## olwe

I ordered from Provantage on July 19 and I contacted them earlier for an update on the status of my order. I was surprised on how long my CT 500 is going out of their warehouse. They said Aug 20. I don't mind waiting, I just hope I get a perfectly working unit. However, how can they say they have 1 in stock (I just checked a few mins ago) when they're supposed to be shipping the backordered ones first? Also, this is with the more expensive price. But there's the fine print. Be wary of that. I think it's just an attempt to get more orders then if they can't deliver like they said, the fine print is their fall back.


----------



## DynamicM3

Wait a second, does the the GUI truly not show if you have HDMI pass-through on, kind of defeats the point doesn't it?


My S6100 shows the GUI when I have pass-through on.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/16899224
> 
> 
> As long as there is a noticable improvement, however slight, yet noticable in terms of better surround effect, more full/less tinny sound, and better blended in bass then i'm game for waiting on the CT500, and from what most of you guys have said this seems to be the case.
> 
> 
> I'll prolly watch one or 2 movies tomorrow and return the thing, i hate the feeling of buying something and knowing i could have the newer model. I'll be lookin at dayvo to see if his new unit works flawlessly.




I totally understand as it would bother me to knowing there was a newer model available. I can tell you honestly that the improvement is definitely noticeable and by a good margin to. You will definitely notice difference.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olwe* /forum/post/16899247
> 
> 
> I ordered from Provantage on July 19 and I contacted them earlier for an update on the status of my order. I was surprised on how long my CT 500 is going out of their warehouse. They said Aug 20. I don't mind waiting, I just hope I get a perfectly working unit. However, how can they say they have 1 in stock (I just checked a few mins ago) when they're supposed to be shipping the backordered ones first? Also, this is with the more expensive price. But there's the fine print. Be wary of that. I think it's just an attempt to get more orders then if they can't deliver like they said, the fine print is their fall back.



I thought that was really strange to. It looks like you should be able to order it and get it shipped immediately. Obviously that doesn't look like the case because other people are still waiting on back order.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/16899125
> 
> 
> I'm about 2 days away from my return window to take my CT100 back to Best Buy, the fact that provantage's price went up $30 makes my decision even harder. Is it safe to assume it'll go back down in a month?
> 
> 
> I need you guys to convince me what to do either way, i'm so torn lol.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/16899224
> 
> 
> I'll be lookin at dayvo to see if his new unit works flawlessly.



Personaly,,, my opinion,,,, what I would do,,,,,,,, I would return the CT-100 and order the CT-500 from Crutchfield.


To my ears, the CT-500 is a pretty big leap in sound quality and the surround effect over the CT-100,,, if I didnt think the sound was so much better I would not be going thru the return exchange BS that I'm doing.


After owning the CT-100 and then having the CT-500,,, no way could I go back to the CT-100.


Most of the time if I get a defective product I just return it and dont give it a second chance,,, however, the CT-500 impressed me so much I'm willing to jump thru a few more hoops in hopes of getting a problem free one.


I have kinda told myself if the one I have coming this week is bad I will exchange it one time and if that one does not work I will be done with the CT-500,,,,,meaning, if my exchange/return plan does not work out I will have gone thru a total of 3 CT-500's in my effort to get a good one.


Anyhow, my next one is due to arrive Monday the 3rd,,,, I will be sure to post the results.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## NoviceARS

Ok guys, my window of return is shrinking. My friend is picking up the CT500 for me this weekend and chucking the box and bringing it back across the border. I'm pretty sure Amazon won't take returns without the box...looks like I'll get my friend to ship it back to Amazon...I was so looking forward to the CT500...looks like I'll be getting a Onkyo 5.1 system.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoviceARS* /forum/post/16900491
> 
> 
> Ok guys, my window of return is shrinking. My friend is picking up the CT500 for me this weekend and chucking the box and bringing it back across the border. I'm pretty sure Amazon won't take returns without the box...looks like I'll get my friend to ship it back to Amazon...I was so looking forward to the CT500...looks like I'll be getting a Onkyo 5.1 system.



Geeze,, seems a shame to just ship it back without trying it,,,,, not ALL the CT-500's are bad.


I know kinda what your going thru though with sneakin the CT-500 across the border, years ago I worked in Canada with a band I was with, what a pain in the ass bringing all our guitars and amps and gear into Canada from the US and then going back into the US was even worse, having to account for every single guitar pick and peice of gear in our 30' truck that had all the gear in it,,, the RCMP's were dick's !!!!!!!!!!


Anyhow, yea, taken stuff back and forth from Canada to the US can be a real challenge.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoviceARS* /forum/post/16900491
> 
> 
> Ok guys, my window of return is shrinking. My friend is picking up the CT500 for me this weekend and chucking the box and bringing it back across the border. I'm pretty sure Amazon won't take returns without the box...looks like I'll get my friend to ship it back to Amazon...I was so looking forward to the CT500...looks like I'll be getting a Onkyo 5.1 system.



To bad your friend couldn't hold on to the box for you for a little while. At least that way you could still check it out. Of course I don't know how far your friend lives from you so that may be a long trip if you need the box for a possible return. Honestly you would probably be okay as not every single CT500 is bad out there (a few users in this thread have had no issues at all). Onkyo isn't bad either though depending on what HTIB you plan on getting.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16900968
> 
> 
> Geeze,, seems a shame to just ship it back without trying it,,,,, not ALL the CT-500's are bad.
> 
> 
> I know kinda what your going thru though with sneakin the CT-500 across the border, years ago I worked in Canada with a band I was with, what a pain in the ass bringing all our guitars and amps and gear into Canada from the US and then going back into the US was even worse, having to account for every single guitar pick and peice of gear in our 30' truck that had all the gear in it,,, the RCMP's were dick's !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Anyhow, yea, taken stuff back and forth from Canada to the US can be a real challenge.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo





Warranty wise would also be hard if he has an issue. He would have to bring it back over to his friend in the US to have Sony fix it. I highly doubt he would have to go through that though as I do think plenty of the CT500's are working correctly.


----------



## NoviceARS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16900968
> 
> 
> Geeze,, seems a shame to just ship it back without trying it,,,,, not ALL the CT-500's are bad.
> 
> 
> I know kinda what your going thru though with sneakin the CT-500 across the border, years ago I worked in Canada with a band I was with, what a pain in the ass bringing all our guitars and amps and gear into Canada from the US and then going back into the US was even worse, having to account for every single guitar pick and peice of gear in our 30' truck that had all the gear in it,,, the RCMP's were dick's !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Anyhow, yea, taken stuff back and forth from Canada to the US can be a real challenge.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Trust me, my fiance and I were really looking forward to having the CT500 but in light of the issues, it's better to go another route. It sucks having to pay for shipping to return a product to Amazon. It's either be out $20 now, or out $400 when/if it dies.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16900992
> 
> 
> To bad your friend couldn't hold on to the box for you for a little while. At least that way you could still check it out. Of course I don't know how far your friend lives from you so that may be a long trip if you need the box for a possible return. Honestly you would probably be okay as not every single CT500 is bad out there (a few users in this thread have had no issues at all). Onkyo isn't bad either though depending on what HTIB you plan on getting.




My friend lives in PA, so I don't think driving for 7 hours to return the CT500 is feasible.












The real problem is what if I encounter problems within the warranty period, I'd be screwed anyways since Sony Canada and Sony USA don't share warranties. Oh well, it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## IntotheBlue

the CT500 is back down in price on provantage, i think i'll order it in 2-3 weeks, so i get it in september, although i wonder if manufacturing errors get caught and corrected that quickly after a product release (would be 2-3 months since initial release right?)


On a semi-related note, i watched 300 today on blu-ray in 5.1 PCM (the PCM audio track as opposed to the TrueHD track) and it sounded great, literally not one complaint about how the CT100 sounded so i am definately looking forward to just how good the upgrade will sound.


----------



## craigbowers

Has anyone had success with the Sony CT-500 controlling a DirectTV HR20 receiver? If so, can you pass along the control code? I've had no luck...


----------



## DragonlordP

A question about extending the cable connecting the soundbar to the subwoofer: Is it just one single speaker cable? Because the soundbar's got 3 speakers (or 4 with the two centers). I never had a ht system before and I'm thinking of ordering a longer speaker cable from bluejeans, but don't know what exactly. I was thinking of BJC Twelve White (5000UE) (White jacket, 12 AWG) or BJC Ten White (5T00UP) (White jacket, 10 AWG) from this page:
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/speaker/index.htm 

If I need say 12 feet between soundbar and subwoofer, do I just need to buy 12 feet of that cable?

Actually, how long is the supplied cable (and what colour)? Thanks.


----------



## champ34

Does speaker placement matter? Right now the soundbar is on top of my entertainment console, pushed all the way back flat with the wall. Will this effect sound quality? If so,


I'm thinking of mounting it on the wall below my tv, but then how do i manage speaker wire clutter (1 HDMI and power cord, then the speaker wires below the speaker) and so on.


Last night I placed my sub inside the consule. My 3 yr old frightens me so I hid it inside. My last sub had toy cars, stuffed animals, dried milk and so on inside of it. I didnt check the sound quality as it was the last order of business before going to bed.


Observation, the sound bar IR is week. The manual really stinks in explaining what each function does. I tried to set it up to shut off both amp and Tv, but the cable box and amp shut off. I have to manually shut off the tv. The remote can't control my DVD player beyond basics, same goes for the tv. Anyone know how to change a panasonic BD35 to PCM?


sorry for all the questions.


Thanks,


Norm


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *champ34* /forum/post/16907149
> 
> 
> Does speaker placement matter? Right now the soundbar is on top of my entertainment console, pushed all the way back flat with the wall. Will this effect sound quality? If so,
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of mounting it on the wall below my tv, but then how do i manage speaker wire clutter (1 HDMI and power cord, then the speaker wires below the speaker) and so on.
> 
> 
> Last night I placed my sub inside the consule. My 3 yr old frightens me so I hid it inside. My last sub had toy cars, stuffed animals, dried milk and so on inside of it. I didnt check the sound quality as it was the last order of business before going to bed.
> 
> 
> Observation, the sound bar IR is week. The manual really stinks in explaining what each function does. I tried to set it up to shut off both amp and Tv, but the cable box and amp shut off. I have to manually shut off the tv. The remote can't control my DVD player beyond basics, same goes for the tv. Anyone know how to change a panasonic BD35 to PCM?
> 
> 
> sorry for all the questions.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Norm



Uhhhm yea,,,, the speaker placement you have really sounds like your killing any sound that could come out of the CT-500,,,,,,,and no wonder your IR is weak.

You have the speaker bar pushed back against the wall while sitting on top of your entertainment center and the sub inside a console,,,,,not good at all.



CHeers

Davyo


----------



## maggiemaggie

My connection would be so simple - Sony SXRD TV, Sony DVD player & SA (Time Warner) DVR.

Just love the CT100 but will give it away & have CT500 installed if anyone can come up with a good report. Haven't ordered it yet - just waiting on you experts.

I emailed Davyo's link to Sony Support & got reply (obviously translated from another language) completely missing the point. No use there.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maggiemaggie* /forum/post/16907851
> 
> 
> My connection would be so simple - Sony SXRD TV, Sony DVD player & SA (Time Warner) DVR.
> 
> Just love the CT100 but will give it away & have CT500 installed if anyone can come up with a good report. Haven't ordered it yet - just waiting on you experts.
> 
> I emailed Davyo's link to Sony Support & got reply (obviously translated from another language) completely missing the point. No use there.



Thanks again for emailing Sony my link, and yea, Sony email CS is kind of a waste of time.


The CT-500 I ordered from Crutchfield will be here on Monday, so by Tues night after I have checked it out, I should be posting as to it's working condition, bug's or any problems.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## davyo

Wow, I just noticed I'm almost at 2K postings here on AVS.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## davyo

Ok,, I just made my 2 thousant's post,,,, weee,, time to party !!!!


Wow,,, I'm somebody now,,, 2K postings,,,, I must be really smart and know much about A/V gear and such.


Or


I'm a total geek and spend way to much time on this forum and way to much money on A/V stuff and spend more time postng about A/V products than I spend using those A/V products.


Humm,, I wonder which catagory I fall into.


CHeers

Davyo


----------



## champ34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16907446
> 
> 
> Uhhhm yea,,,, the speaker placement you have really sounds like your killing any sound that could come out of the CT-500,,,,,,,and no wonder your IR is weak.
> 
> You have the speaker bar pushed back against the wall while sitting on top of your entertainment center and the sub inside a console,,,,,not good at all.
> 
> 
> 
> CHeers
> 
> Davyo



Sounds like I should be reported to the avs police







I'll make the necessary adjustments to the sound bar. I wish they provided a back brace to mount on the wall as suppose to using two dry wall nails. Im too afraid to take out the sub though....


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *champ34* /forum/post/16909119
> 
> 
> Sounds like I should be reported to the avs police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make the necessary adjustments to the sound bar. I wish they provided a back brace to mount on the wall as suppose to using two dry wall nails. Im too afraid to take out the sub though....



Yes,,, the AVS police have been notified.


Dont use drywall nails,, use screws.


Perhaps try and put the sub in a higher location, it might do better than inside your console.


CHeers

Davyo


----------



## studshark

I just got my from Amazon (Provantage tried to charge me extra $35 for "shipping from another distributor" - I said no thanks and got it from Amazon. Works great. Now I just need to set everything to be controlled by one remote


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studshark* /forum/post/16911764
> 
> 
> I just got my from Amazon (Provantage tried to charge me extra $35 for "shipping from another distributor" - I said no thanks and got it from Amazon. Works great. Now I just need to set everything to be controlled by one remote



Same here. Just spent the last 4 hrs playing with it and it sounds fantastic!!! Can't wait till the afternoon to really crank this baby up. Got mine from a friend that works as a lawyer for Sony. I was only able to get the CT500 remote to control the channel up/down on my Time Warner Scientific Atlanta HD DVR cable box. Guess i'm stuck using at least 2 remotes


----------



## YOTR

That's good to hear that other people are getting good ones. Hopefully it was just a fluke or a shipment of bad ones when they came out. I should be getting my speaker tomorrow and I got a great deal on a receiver from a fellow avs member. I also got the sub I wanted on ebay last night. I just have to order new HDMI cables, speaker wire, and a subwoofer cable.


----------



## NoviceARS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16912800
> 
> 
> That's good to hear that other people are getting good ones. Hopefully it was just a fluke or a shipment of bad ones when they came out. I should be getting my speaker tomorrow and I got a great deal on a receiver from a fellow avs member. I also got the sub I wanted on ebay last night. I just have to order new HDMI cables, speaker wire, and a subwoofer cable.



Argh...why can't they all be defective? Too late now, shipping the CT500 back to Amazon tomorrow. Knowing my luck, if I had kept it, it would have been defective, but since I'm returning it, it was not defective.


----------



## jbf777

I noticed I can't use the *Night* mode on the HT-CT500 due to not being able to use GUI due to my tv and satelite box not having HDMI connections. UGH. Does this actually mean I have to go out and buy a TV with HDMI connections AND upgrade my satelite box for HDMI connections in order to use the *Night* Mode on the soundbar system? I feel like Charlie Brown surrounded by miles of electronic mazes, ugh! Any thoughts are welcomed !


----------



## DragonlordP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/16906416
> 
> 
> A question about extending the cable connecting the soundbar to the subwoofer: Is it just one single speaker cable? Because the soundbar's got 3 speakers (or 4 with the two centers). I never had a ht system before and I'm thinking of ordering a longer speaker cable from bluejeans, but don't know what exactly. I was thinking of BJC Twelve White (5000UE) (White jacket, 12 AWG) or BJC Ten White (5T00UP) (White jacket, 10 AWG) from this page:
> http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/speaker/index.htm
> 
> If I need say 12 feet between soundbar and subwoofer, do I just need to buy 12 feet of that cable?
> 
> Actually, how long is the supplied cable (and what colour)? Thanks.



Pleeeease, if anyone can help, as I'm about to order all the cables I need from bluejeans today or tomorrow and I'm from Greece, so I wouldn't want to pay for shipping twice. I know someone can answer this because there are several of you who have the soundbar. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jbf777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbf777* /forum/post/16913334
> 
> 
> I noticed I can't use the *Night* mode on the HT-CT500 due to not being able to use GUI due to my tv and satelite box not having HDMI connections. UGH. Does this actually mean I have to go out and buy a TV with HDMI connections AND upgrade my satelite box for HDMI connections in order to use the *Night* Mode on the soundbar system? I feel like Charlie Brown surrounded by miles of electronic mazes, ugh! Any thoughts are welcomed !



I found out via Live Chat at Sony.com that I could access the Night mode by System Menu under Audio. Pg. 59 of the Manual only mentions accessing it via GUI. I don't have GUI due to lack of HDMI components.


----------



## fteixeira




DragonlordP said:


> I never had a ht system before and I'm thinking of ordering a longer speaker cable from bluejeans, but don't know what exactly. I was thinking of BJC Twelve White (5000UE) (White jacket, 12 AWG) or BJC Ten White (5T00UP) (White jacket, 10 AWG) from this page:
> http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/speaker/index.htm
> 
> If I need say 12 feet between soundbar and subwoofer, do I just need to buy 12 feet of that cable?QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You cannot use 12AWG wire. It is too thick and not compatible with the CT500 connectors. Look in the manual. I extended my cable by using a 10-conductor 18AWG or 20AWG high quality belden cable, which I am running inside a wall. You may want to extend the audio-jack connector as well (used for sending remote signals from the sound bar to the sub station). I choose to not to extend the audio-jack, but could do so later, since I have extra wires in my cable.
> 
> 
> By the way, I noticed no sound difference before or after.
> 
> 
> fteixeira


----------



## DragonlordP

Thanks! I did look in the manual but didn't see anything about wire gauge on page 26 where it says how to extend the cable. Anyway, if I get this correctly, I'll need a 7 (or more of course) conductor cable to replace all the wires? 3x2 for the LCR channels and 1 for the remote? Will either 18 or 20 awg cable do? And how long was the original cable? Cheers.


----------



## fteixeira




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/16914913
> 
> 
> Thanks! I did look in the manual but didn't see anything about wire gauge on page 26 where it says how to extend the cable. Anyway, if I get this correctly, I'll need a 7 (or more of course) conductor cable to replace all the wires? 3x2 for the LCR channels and 1 for the remote? Will either 18 or 20 awg cable do? And how long was the original cable? Cheers.



I believe I used 20AWG, so I know that will work. It may have been 18AWG, but the more I think about it, the wires were not that thick. You will need 3x2 for the LCR connection. From what I can recall (I'm not a home), the remote cable plug is a "stereo" configuration meaning that there is 3 contacts. I did not probe the cable to see if all three contacts are used. Unfortunately, I do not think the manual mentions anything about extending the remote cable. If you do not want to mess with extending the remote cable, just buy a stereo "headphone" cable with 2 male plugs at the end from monoprice.com.


fteixeira


----------



## olwe

Did anybody else order from Provantage? I'm just wondering when you ordered it and when they said they will ship the CT-500 to you. I ordered July 19 and they said they will ship it Aug 20. It seems they're taking their time. Oh well. So any provantage orders, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olwe* /forum/post/16917819
> 
> 
> Did anybody else order from Provantage? I'm just wondering when you ordered it and when they said they will ship the CT-500 to you. I ordered July 19 and they said they will ship it Aug 20. It seems they're taking their time. Oh well. So any provantage orders, please let me know. Thanks.



Other than saving a few dollars I fail to see the advantage in ordering from Provantage.


Amazon, Crutchfield ship fast and are not charging that much more that Pro, plus if there is any problems with your CT-500 they are much better to deal with.


If it were me, I would cancel the Pro order and go with Amazon or Crutchfield.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## mgerenser




> Quote:
> Did anybody else order from Provantage? I'm just wondering when you ordered it and when they said they will ship the CT-500 to you. I ordered July 19 and they said they will ship it Aug 20. It seems they're taking their time. Oh well. So any provantage orders, please let me know. Thanks.



I ordered from Provantage and its scheduled to ship August 10. I realize its a long time to wait, but I'm okay with it, since I can't install it til mid August anyway.



> Quote:
> Other than saving a few dollars I fail to see the advantage in ordering from Provantage.
> 
> 
> Amazon, Crutchfield ship fast and are not charging that much more that Pro, plus if there is any problems with your CT-500 they are much better to deal with.
> 
> 
> If it were me, I would cancel the Pro order and go with Amazon or Crutchfield.



Davyo, I agree with you that Amazon and Crutchfield have far superior customer service. However, at the time of my order, Provantage's price (including shipping) was still over $100 less than anywhere else. If I wanted the CT500 right now, I would order from Crutchfield in a heartbeat. However, since I don't need the system for a couple weeks, I figure why not try and save a Benjamin?


----------



## darktiger

I placed my order on July 14th from Provantage, and called them up today. They said the manu pushed their order to Sept 10th now from mid August.


----------



## olwe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darktiger* /forum/post/16921013
> 
> 
> I placed my order on July 14th from Provantage, and called them up today. They said the manu pushed their order to Sept 10th now from mid August.



Could this mean that Sony is finally addressing the problems with the units?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olwe* /forum/post/16922026
> 
> 
> Could this mean that Sony is finally addressing the problems with the units?



There is NO problems at all with any of the CT-500's,,,, at least that what Sony told me in the email I posted on this thread that they sent me







.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## deepblueNC

This is a newbie question. I just bought this unit.


I'm not able to get 5.1 audio when I watch TV channels. Even though the TV show is broadcasted in 5.1 audio, my receiver shows 2.0 on its display screen. I've basic broadcast cable, but I don't have cable box, so the cable is directly connected to my TV.


I tested that my TV passes through 5.1 audio signal. Here's what I did to test it. When I connect a blu-ray player to one of TV's HDMI ports and connect TV to the receiver with digital audio cord, the receiver can produce 5.1 audio.


My setup is simple. Cable from the wall to the TV, and digital audio cord from TV to the receiver.


Is this problem because of my setup? or is it just that I cannot get 5.1 audio without a cable box.


----------



## edgorme

I have had my CT500 for a few weeks. Couple of things:


1. The AIR SA10 sounds great but continues to unlink. It just cannot get a solid signal from the adapter i have plugged into the back of the CT500. It's on for a minute, then unlinks, then it links back up again. It's really annoying. This is in a room where the unit is 20' away with no wall. I'm thinking about returning the adapter and seeing if a new one will work better.


2. For the first time tonight, my cable started cutting out every 10 minutes or so. It only lasts for a few seconds, with the TV saying "no signal" and a blank screen, then a few seconds later the cable returns back on and is fine for another few minutes. Then it happened again. Is this likely just a problem with the cable signal? I have cable going in to the cable box, then HDMI to the CT500, and then another HDMI out to the TV. Guess i'll have to start experimenting (bypassing the receiver for example) if this annoyance continues, but i was just wondering if anyone has seen this problem.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgorme* /forum/post/16924332
> 
> 
> For the first time tonight, my cable started cutting out every 10 minutes or so. It only lasts for a few seconds, with the TV saying "no signal" and a blank screen, then a few seconds later the cable returns back on and is fine for another few minutes. Then it happened again. Is this likely just a problem with the cable signal? I have cable going in to the cable box, then HDMI to the CT500, and then another HDMI out to the TV. Guess i'll have to start experimenting (bypassing the receiver for example) if this annoyance continues, but i was just wondering if anyone has seen this problem.



I had kinda the same problem with my CT-500 (that I returned), but it was the audio that would cut in and out.


With a direct HDMI connection from my cable box to the CT-500, the video would be fine but the audio would start stuttering (for lack of a better way to explain it), I would switch the CT-500 OFF and just do video pass thru,,, turned up my LCD panel speaker's and the audio signal would be fine,,, switch ON the CT-500 and the audio stuttering would still be there,,,,,, running that little test told me it was NOT my cable box or a weak cable signal.


My next CT-500 arrives on Monday.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## blue comet

The more the cable signal is transferred the more it loses power.. it seems obvious the CT is not boosting the signal properly at the hdmi board.. perhaps your cable company can boost your signal with an amplifier.. I had a low signal in my cable line going to the upstairs rooms.. the cable company tested and verified and solved it by attaching an inline booster...if its not the problem then I would say the ct has an "improper" board


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepblueNC* /forum/post/16923710
> 
> 
> This is a newbie question. I just bought this unit.
> 
> 
> I'm not able to get 5.1 audio when I watch TV channels. Even though the TV show is broadcasted in 5.1 audio, my receiver shows 2.0 on its display screen. I've basic broadcast cable, but I don't have cable box, so the cable is directly connected to my TV.
> 
> 
> I tested that my TV passes through 5.1 audio signal. Here's what I did to test it. When I connect a blu-ray player to one of TV's HDMI ports and connect TV to the receiver with digital audio cord, the receiver can produce 5.1 audio.
> 
> 
> My setup is simple. Cable from the wall to the TV, and digital audio cord from TV to the receiver.
> 
> 
> Is this problem because of my setup? or is it just that I cannot get 5.1 audio without a cable box.



Have you tried to "COLD RESET" the unit? (pg 100 in the manual) I have had the unit for a couple days now and when I first hooked it up I noticed 5.1 on the display for certain cable channels (mainly HBO). For some reason I started seeing only 2.0 displayed on the unit earlier this evening. After I did a "COLD RESET" the 5.1 display came back. I was doing a lot of tweaking with the settings and component hook-ups before I noticed this happening so I guess this might have thrown it off.


Hope this helps!


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgorme* /forum/post/16924332
> 
> 
> I have had my CT500 for a few weeks. Couple of things:
> 
> 
> 1. The AIR SA10 sounds great but continues to unlink. It just cannot get a solid signal from the adapter i have plugged into the back of the CT500. It's on for a minute, then unlinks, then it links back up again. It's really annoying. This is in a room where the unit is 20' away with no wall. I'm thinking about returning the adapter and seeing if a new one will work better.
> 
> 
> 2. For the first time tonight, my cable started cutting out every 10 minutes or so. It only lasts for a few seconds, with the TV saying "no signal" and a blank screen, then a few seconds later the cable returns back on and is fine for another few minutes. Then it happened again. Is this likely just a problem with the cable signal? I have cable going in to the cable box, then HDMI to the CT500, and then another HDMI out to the TV. Guess i'll have to start experimenting (bypassing the receiver for example) if this annoyance continues, but i was just wondering if anyone has seen this problem.





Sounds like the exact same problem I had with one of my CT500's. I got the same cut outs and finally looked at the back of the system to see if I had any hdmi port issues. Sure enough I could barely touch or wiggle one of the HDMI ports and the image/sound would drop. The replacement I got didn't have this problem again but did have sound stuttering issues. I finally gave up after 3 of them (2 actually defective and one was from shipping damage). I know there are good ones out there (I hope for Sony's sake) but it seems like many of these issues aren't noticeable right away or seem to sprout up after owning it awhile.


----------



## blue comet

YOTR - you'll be a LOT happier with what you replaced it with ....


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/16924934
> 
> 
> YOTR - you'll be a LOT happier with what you replaced it with ....




I hope so







. It did cost me more but I think in the long run it was the right decision. I should have the receiver and subwoofer by early next week. I got the speaker in yesterday.


----------



## edgorme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16924820
> 
> 
> Sounds like the exact same problem I had with one of my CT500's. I got the same cut outs and finally looked at the back of the system to see if I had any hdmi port issues. Sure enough I could barely touch or wiggle one of the HDMI ports and the image/sound would drop. The replacement I got didn't have this problem again but did have sound stuttering issues. I finally gave up after 3 of them (2 actually defective and one was from shipping damage). I know there are good ones out there (I hope for Sony's sake) but it seems like many of these issues aren't noticeable right away or seem to sprout up after owning it awhile.



Thank you! If the issues continue today I'll probably be pretty certain that it the problem isn't Time Warner and that the receiver is potentially the problem. I'll try the wiggle test and also just sending the HDMI signal directly from the box to the TV.


----------



## IntotheBlue

My local bestbuy has an openbox YSP-900 for $299. The thing sounded great, good bass and full sound from the unit alone, only problem is, one week i saw the unit on the shelf, it wouldn't turn on, it was plugged in and everything....I guess i'm just afraid of getting an openbox unit that's been since sitting on the shelf bein tinkered with. The bar has moving speakers right? Should i risk getting something that might have one of the motors for a speaker broken or something?


Since it has no HDMI, i would have to do an optical out from my TV into the soundbar and feed it 2.0, would the YSP still sound better than a Sony soundbar under these conditions?


Sorry, i'm sure only Danyo can help with this question, but maybe others have tried out a YSP as well?


Also Dayvo, in terms of the affordable YSP's, you would say the 1100 is the one to get? There are so many YSP's nowadays i dunno which is worth to get. Compared to the YSP's, are the YAS a waste of time even with the sub?


----------



## JustinCaseNor

Hi there.

I have some questions about the system.


1. Is it possible to assign sound from optical-in to video from HDMI?

(I want to watch movies from my laptop. The video will come from DVI to HDMI, and the sound will come from optical/digital jack)


2. I live in Norway where we use PAL as standard. The HT CT500 is about 800 - 1000 USD here so I´m thinking of buying it in the US an have it shipped here. If I buy it in the US, will I have any issues regarding NTSC/PAL. (I have 2 year old sony kdl40x3000 TV)


I´ve been following this thread so I am aware of the issues you´ve had regarding the HDMI connectors. Makes me kinda not wanting to save the extra money as returning a faulty system to the US would be expensive and quite a hassle compared to buying it here.


Cheers

Justin Case

long time reader, first time poster.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/16925839
> 
> 
> My local bestbuy has an openbox YSP-900 for $299. The thing sounded great, good bass and full sound from the unit alone, only problem is, one week i saw the unit on the shelf, it wouldn't turn on, it was plugged in and everything....I guess i'm just afraid of getting an openbox unit that's been since sitting on the shelf bein tinkered with. The bar has moving speakers right? Should i risk getting something that might have one of the motors for a speaker broken or something?
> 
> 
> Since it has no HDMI, i would have to do an optical out from my TV into the soundbar and feed it 2.0, would the YSP still sound better than a Sony soundbar under these conditions?
> 
> 
> Sorry, i'm sure only Danyo can help with this question, but maybe others have tried out a YSP as well?
> 
> 
> Also Dayvo, in terms of the affordable YSP's, you would say the 1100 is the one to get? There are so many YSP's nowadays i dunno which is worth to get. Compared to the YSP's, are the YAS a waste of time even with the sub?



WHat Im really wondering about is how many times can you mis-spell my name differently in the same post










An open box YSP-900 for $299.00,,, thats a good price.


But yea,, the YSP 1100 is much better than the 900, in the last few weeks I have seen some killer deals on YSP-1100's.


As far as the YAS's, I only tried out the YAS-70 and was less than impressed when I compared it and the CT-100 in the same room at the same exact time, but I have read that the the YAS-71 is suppose to be better than the 70.


As far as would the YSP sound as good being fed an optical feed as a Sony soundbar being fed an HDMI feed,,,, I have no idea.


Hope that help's a little.


Cheers

Danyo,,,,,Dayvo,,,,, Davyo


----------



## IntotheBlue

Haha my mistake, i have no idea where the heck danyo came from lol, in my head i was always saying your name like dave-o, i'm not dislexic i swear lol.


sort of like how people say Brett Farve, even though its spelled Favre, Brett Fav-ray, doesn't quite work as well lol.


Can you guide me towards the YSP-1100 deals other than amazon? I think the included subwoofer and 7.1 through PCM will steer me towards the CT500 though, even though i know 7.1 to a 3.1 speaker set up is a bit of a sham and prolly not much different than 2.0 in the long run, but i know with the CT100 that feeding it a 2.0 signal over optical and 7.1 signal through HDMI made a HUGE difference.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/16928616
> 
> 
> Haha my mistake, i have no idea where the heck danyo came from lol, in my head i was always saying your name like dave-o, i'm not dislexic i swear lol.
> 
> 
> sort of like how people say Brett Farve, even though its spelled Favre, Brett Fav-ray, doesn't quite work as well lol.
> 
> 
> Can you guide me towards the YSP-1100 deals other than amazon? I think the included subwoofer and 7.1 through PCM will steer me towards the CT500 though, even though i know 7.1 to a 3.1 speaker set up is a bit of a sham and prolly not much different than 2.0 in the long run, but i know with the CT100 that feeding it a 2.0 signal over optical and 7.1 signal through HDMI made a HUGE difference.



No problem "Intothableu"


Right now Amazon has the best deal on the YSP-1100, $479.12 is guna be real hard to beat.

I did see some YSP-1100's at my local BestBuy the other day and they were selling them pretty cheap, dont recall the price but it would not hurt to stop by a BB and check it out and make them an offer.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## Burnerbum

I recently purchased the CT-100 and occasionally the sound will drop for a second or two. This happens on all channels i watch and when i turn off the Sony and the sound is coming from the TV i don't have this problem. Has this ever been reported on this unit before?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burnerbum* /forum/post/16928981
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the CT-100 and occasionally the sound will drop for a second or two. This happens on all channels i watch and when i turn off the Sony and the sound is coming from the TV i don't have this problem. Has this ever been reported on this unit before?



You might get some replys to your question here, but this is the CT-500 thread,,,,, your much better off posting your question on the CT-100 thread.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## blue comet

In checking out the YAS 71 ,CT100 and the YSP's . the YSP's win hands down.. the digital sound from both the YAS and the YSP were better than the true sound from the CT100.. there was also "identification " problems with the 100 as it tended to decode in 2.0 ...


----------



## edgorme

The cutting in and out hasn't returned, so for now I'm assuming it was a problem with the cable company the other night. If it returns, I'll start the trial and error process.


Also, on the AIRSA10 unlinking, a guy at the Sony store passed along a trick from the field rep to put foil around the hdmi cables. The theory is that these cables cause interference problems because they are so close to the adapter (basically right below it). So I wrapped foil around about 6in of each HDMI cable coming out of the CT500, and then after plugging in the cables I put a piece of foil around the front of each cable so there wasn't any part of the HDMI cable connectors exposed to the adapter. So far the results look promising, but that's been with very limited use.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgorme* /forum/post/16930456
> 
> 
> The cutting in and out hasn't returned, so for now I'm assuming it was a problem with the cable company the other night. If it returns, I'll start the trial and error process.
> 
> 
> Also, on the AIRSA10 unlinking, a guy at the Sony store passed along a trick from the field rep to put foil around the hdmi cables. The theory is that these cables cause interference problems because they are so close to the adapter (basically right below it). So I wrapped foil around about 6in of each HDMI cable coming out of the CT500, and then after plugging in the cables I put a piece of foil around the front of each cable so there wasn't any part of the HDMI cable connectors exposed to the adapter. So far the results look promising, but that's been with very limited use.



I had cutting in and out on other sources besides my dish box but you make a very good point. Maybe some of the HDMI issues being reported are from the person's satellite/cable provider. I have heard of issues of sound cutting in and out on various boxes regardless if it was HDMI connected or not. My old dish box did this. It might be wishful wishful thinking but if you have zero problems on other inputs but notice cutting in/out on your satellite/cable box, it may be the provider. My issue was an actual flaky HDMI port but hopefully not everyone has this problem.


----------



## IntotheBlue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgorme* /forum/post/16930456
> 
> 
> The cutting in and out hasn't returned, so for now I'm assuming it was a problem with the cable company the other night. If it returns, I'll start the trial and error process.
> 
> 
> Also, on the AIRSA10 unlinking, a guy at the Sony store passed along a trick from the field rep to put foil around the hdmi cables. The theory is that these cables cause interference problems because they are so close to the adapter (basically right below it). So I wrapped foil around about 6in of each HDMI cable coming out of the CT500, and then after plugging in the cables I put a piece of foil around the front of each cable so there wasn't any part of the HDMI cable connectors exposed to the adapter. So far the results look promising, but that's been with very limited use.



Man i wouldn't think $450 electronics would have to be ghetto rigged lol. But at least its one of those solutions you do once, and forget about until you have to move again (hopefully it does work for ya).


I think weighing my options between the provantage price of the CT500 vs. the YSP plus getting a sub, i'm back on the CT500 bandwagon. The HDMI input just seems a lot more important to me since my laptop/blu-ray drive doesn't have an optical out, and i don't wanna route through my TV, i've heard it can introduce delay.


And davyo, its Intolebleu if we wanna make it french lol


----------



## jbf777

I got lucky- no HDMI connector problems on my HT-CT500 soundbar system.


----------



## Swiftks

Just updating... My CT500 ordered from Crutchfield a month ago, is still going strong. Have it set to Movie Mode, Center +2, Sub +2, tone = unchanged, pass through on. Cable box & PS3 connected via HDMI. Still working, sounds great; have my PS3 set to 5.1 & 7.1 48 kHz LPCM for the best sound (thanks da1writer). The only thing I have noticed that even somewhat bothers me, and it has done this since day 1, is that if I'm watching t.v., BD, etc. with the CT500 and I then turn it off, but keep my show on, I'll get a error message saying that the audio signal received is unrecognized... yada yada yada. I have to change the tv's input with the remote for a couple of seconds, and then change it back to the HDMI input coming from my CT500 for the sound to come back out of the tv speakers. Like I said, not a big deal since I'm usually watching with either the CT500 the whole time or the tv speakers to start with anyway. Just wanted some of you to know that there are working CT500's out there. Hope all goes well for you.


- Thanks


----------



## enrogue

I am very interested in the CT-500 (it's my preferred choice!!), but seem to be forced into getting a model with a wireless subwoofer (Samsung, or Polk SDA IHT) for the following reason.. (maybe you guys can help me!!!)


Bedroom setup:

- TV is flush against the wall (wall-mount). There is nothing on that wall besides the TV. No furniture underneath it.

- 50' HDMI cable from SAT receiver (RF controlled) in basement has been run through the walls (during renovation last year) and is plugged in directly to the TV so there are NO components.

- There are no visible wires and no components. Just a TV on a wall.


- THEREFORE: The subwoofer would have to placed in the corner of the room which is approx 5' away from the TV (ideally it would be in the back corner if I had a wireless one) since there is nothing under the TV!.


How can I make this set up work??

- If everything plugs into the sub ont he CT-500, I figure I would have to punch a hole in the bottom of the wall under the TV and run the HDMI from the basement along the wall to to the corner of the room where the sub is, and run another cable back to that hole and bring it up to the SoundBar.


- Is this the only way??

- How can I do this without having an ugly hole in the bottom of the wall under the TV and maintaining the UNBELIEVABLE aesthetics we so currently enjoy WITHOUT buying a model with a wireless sub??


Ideas??


THX!


EnR


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enrogue* /forum/post/16934397
> 
> 
> I am very interested in the CT-500 (it's my preferred choice!!), but seem to be forced into getting a model with a wireless subwoofer (Samsung, or Polk SDA IHT) for the following reason.. (maybe you guys can help me!!!)
> 
> 
> Bedroom setup:
> 
> - TV is flush against the wall (wall-mount). There is nothing on that wall besides the TV. No furniture underneath it.
> 
> - 50' HDMI cable from SAT receiver (RF controlled) in basement has been run through the walls (during renovation last year) and is plugged in directly to the TV so there are NO components.
> 
> - There are no visible wires and no components. Just a TV on a wall.
> 
> 
> - THEREFORE: The subwoofer would have to placed in the corner of the room which is approx 5' away from the TV (ideally it would be in the back corner if I had a wireless one) since there is nothing under the TV!.
> 
> 
> How can I make this set up work??
> 
> - If everything plugs into the sub ont he CT-500, I figure I would have to punch a hole in the bottom of the wall under the TV and run the HDMI from the basement along the wall to to the corner of the room where the sub is, and run another cable back to that hole and bring it up to the SoundBar.
> 
> 
> - Is this the only way??
> 
> - How can I do this without having an ugly hole in the bottom of the wall under the TV and maintaining the UNBELIEVABLE aesthetics we so currently enjoy WITHOUT buying a model with a wireless sub??
> 
> 
> Ideas??
> 
> 
> THX!
> 
> 
> EnR



A few things:


You sound like you have a very clean set-up,,,, very cool, I love that minimalist look as well,,, you should post some pictures.


Do some more research, but from what I have read the Samsung wireless subs have had issue's while the Polks seem to have better reviews.


From my soundbar experiences, soundbars typicaly sound better mounted above a wall mounted panel instead of below,,, might be easy'er to hide a wire/s as well if mounted above the panel.


Have you taken a look at the YSP-4000, you could just run a short optical cable from you panel to the YSP and then a small RCA cable to the sub,,, there is a great option for the RCA cable as well,,,, get a FLAT WIRE RCA cable.

If your not familar with FLATWIRE it's like thin ducktape, you just run it along your wall, then go to Home Depot, get a can of spray texture, texture over the flat wire and then paint it,,,, it works great !!!!!!!!!!!


I am suggesting the YSP-4000 instead of the CT-500 because with the CT-500 you will have to use HDMI cable's and then there is also the speaker clip cable that will need to be ran as well,,,, with a YSP-4000 you only need to run the one RCA cable (flatwire) to the sub.


I dont think FLATWIRE make's an HDMI cable yet but I know they make an RCA cable,,,,, as I recall FLATWIRE is sold by MonoPrice (link on the top of this page),, or go here,,, http://www.flatwirestore.com/mm5/mer...&Store_Code=FW .


Other options:

Just use FLATWIRE for the CT-500 but it will be a bit more work than if you went with a YSP (more flatwire connections to make with a CT-500).

You could always just go with the YSP-1100 (under $500.00 on Amazon) I just suggested the YSP-4000 cuz it's my personal favorite of all the YSP's.

My opinion,, the CT-500 and YSP-1100/YSP-4000 are the BEST soundbars to be had right now.


Hope some of that helps.

Cheers

Davyo


----------



## olwe

Man, this is frustrating. I contacted Provantage for an update and they said the estimated shipping date is now Sept 11. This is just taking too long. I might consider different options now. I am following davyo's shootout result between the Sony HTS-360 and the CT-500.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olwe* /forum/post/16935512
> 
> 
> Man, this is frustrating. I contacted Provantage for an update and they said the estimated shipping date is now Sept 11. This is just taking too long. I might consider different options now. I am following davyo's shootout result between the Sony HTS-360 and the CT-500.



The shoot-out will be happening tonight, checked UPS tracking and the CT-500 gets delivered this afternoon, the S360 is still in its little box sitting in front of me.


I will post the results later tonight.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## furball16

All,


Well, I was waiting for results of Davyo's latest replacement of the HT CT500 system when I happened to browse through Amazon. As you know, they vary prices at times. Very good price tonight. >$80 off full price. Pulled the trigger and added the bluetooth streaming adapter as well with the money saved.


My reasoning: If the system is defective, Amazon's return policy is outstanding. In fact, it's one of the main reasons I shop Amazon. Just food for thought if you were on the fence like I was because of the possible defect rate and needed some peace of mind regarding possible return issues. Not the absolute cheapest price available (Provantage), but definitely the cheapest price (as of tonight) from a company with a fantastic return policy.


----------



## agillette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *furball16* /forum/post/16939304
> 
> 
> added the bluetooth streaming adapter as well



How do you plan to use the bluetooth adapter with the HT CT500?


----------



## furball16

Well, I have a laptop (Macbook) that I use in the livingroom. It has bluetooth in it (as most computers do now). So you can play any music you want on the computer, be it iTunes library, Pandora.com, Slacker.com (my favorite) and the music is beamed to the bluetooth adapter connected to the nice, larger speakers.


In short, your music source is anything on your computer or streaming from the internet, but the output is on the much nicer, bigger home stereo as opposed to your tiny computer speakers. Does that make sense?


It's purely optional of course. But I listen to a lot of streaming radio from the web because I get bored with my iTunes files quickly.


----------



## mgerenser




> Quote:
> Man, this is frustrating. I contacted Provantage for an update and they said the estimated shipping date is now Sept 11. This is just taking too long. I might consider different options now. I am following davyo's shootout result between the Sony HTS-360 and the CT-500.



I just got an email from Provantage that my CT-500 has shipped out this morning. I originally placed my order on 7/13, so that's basically a 3 week wait for it to ship. Go figure, I don't know how these guys work. It's definitely more of a gamble dealing with Provantage than say, Amazon or Crutchfield, but I'm willing to take the risk. My fingers are crossed that a) the unit isn't defective and b) they don't drop, smash or crush it during shipping!


Once I set it up I'll be sure to post my experiences.


----------



## moncher44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgerenser* /forum/post/16940930
> 
> 
> I just got an email from Provantage that my CT-500 has shipped out this morning. I originally placed my order on 7/13, so that's basically a 3 week wait for it to ship. Go figure, I don't know how these guys work. It's definitely more of a gamble dealing with Provantage than say, Amazon or Crutchfield, but I'm willing to take the risk. My fingers are crossed that a) the unit isn't defective and b) they don't drop, smash or crush it during shipping!
> 
> 
> Once I set it up I'll be sure to post my experiences.



Wanted to share my Provantage experience as well. I placed my order on 7/4 and finally got a tracking number from them last week showing estimated delivery of tomorrow 8/5. However after closer inspection the tracking number they sent me was for my CT-500 to be sent literally 60miles north of me in California to them in Ohio. Which now means it's going to be delayed another week or two for them to send it back to me in California.


Needless to say, I'm getting frustrated. I was ok with the wait to save the $100 or so but I'm second guessing my decision now.


----------



## awholelottalumps

I was wondering if I need highspeed hdmi cables for this system to work properly.Also do you have to have a highspeed hdmi cable for the PS3 system?Will regular 1.3 hdmi cables work just as well.I will have my Samsung 32 inch lcd tv,PS3 system,and my Direct TV which I includes an HD receiver.So any help would be welcomed and thanks in advance.I'm fixing to order the CT500 from Circuit City.It's $449 with free shipping.I just need to know what hdmi cables to order.


----------



## olwe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moncher44* /forum/post/16944539
> 
> 
> Wanted to share my Provantage experience as well. I placed my order on 7/4 and finally got a tracking number from them last week showing estimated delivery of tomorrow 8/5. However after closer inspection the tracking number they sent me was for my CT-500 to be sent literally 60miles north of me in California to them in Ohio. Which now means it's going to be delayed another week or two for them to send it back to me in California.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I'm getting frustrated. I was ok with the wait to save the $100 or so but I'm second guessing my decision now.




Yeah, I am frustrated as well so I cancelled my order this afternoon. Waiting for the item for almost 2 months is just ridiculous. I'm thinking of getting mine from Amazon for they have a cheaper price now. But I don't know if they're going to accept my credit card having a different address from my where I want it to be shipped.


I am going to wait for davyo's shootout results first, then decide if I will get the HTS-S360, CT-100 or CT-500.


----------



## NoviceARS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olwe* /forum/post/16944818
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am frustrated as well so I cancelled my order this afternoon. Waiting for the item for almost 2 months is just ridiculous. I'm thinking of getting mine from Amazon for they have a cheaper price now. But I don't know if they're going to accept my credit card having a different address from my where I want it to be shipped.
> 
> 
> I am going to wait for davyo's shootout results first, then decide if I will get the HTS-S360, CT-100 or CT-500.




Olwe,


I purchaseda CT500 from Amazon.com using a Canadian CC and had it shipped to an address in the US without any problems. Having said that, I ended up returning the CT500 to Amazon.


----------



## edgorme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/16930712
> 
> 
> Man i wouldn't think $450 electronics would have to be ghetto rigged lol. But at least its one of those solutions you do once, and forget about until you have to move again (hopefully it does work for ya).



Ghetto-rigged, ha! Well, so far it's worked well with that foil. I agree that it's ridiculous that you have to do this... Did they not test the SAIR capability before foisting it on people? However, it sure beats taking it back.


----------



## DragonlordP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awholelottalumps* /forum/post/16944587
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I need highspeed hdmi cables for this system to work properly.Also do you have to have a highspeed hdmi cable for the PS3 system?



I read the manual and I was wondering the same thing, so I emailed bluejeans cables. Basically they said that it's BS and there are no "highspeed hdmi cables", so don't worry. It's probably a trick from Sony to sell their own cables.


----------



## Swiftks

Davyo, where you at man??? We're all waiting on your stellar review. I'm thinking that once he got everything hooked up, he tried both systems at once, and it sounded so amazing that he stroked out!







Really though, can't wait to hear your review.


- Thanks


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16946632
> 
> 
> Davyo, where you at man??? We're all waiting on your stellar review. I'm thinking that once he got everything hooked up, he tried both systems at once, and it sounded so amazing that he stroked out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really though, can't wait to hear your review.
> 
> 
> - Thanks




It looks like he is going with the S360 he picked up. Look at his other thread comparing it to the CT500. He was more impressed with the S360 in his setup.


----------



## Convescote

Edgorme, you're right. Yesterday I received both my AIR SA-10 (from Amazon) and the additional needed EZW-T100 transmitter (directly from Sony) and attempted to link up the HT CT500 to it but even though I ran the pairing procedure on both devices and they would say pairing "completed", the message kept switching from "linked' to "unlinked" with occasional sound coming from the AIR SA-10 for a split second or two while it held a steady connection to the transmitter on the back of the subwoofer. Having read the tip you'd been given by the Sony store guy, I wrapped foil around the 3 HMDI cables underneath it and voilá! Sound started to play steadily. I powered off the AIR SA-10 and moved it both to my patio outside and garage and tested the unit again. So far, it works like a charm. Also, my HT CT500 has been going strong since I got it at the end of June. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Burnerbum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Convescote* /forum/post/16954240
> 
> 
> I wrapped foil around the 3 HMDI cables underneath it and voilá! Sound started to play steadily. I powered off the AIR SA-10 and moved it both to my patio outside and garage and tested the unit again. So far, it works like a charm. Also, my HT CT500 has been going strong since I got it at the end of June. I'm very happy with it.



Sounds like Sony should start supplying insulated cables with the system. But if you would like to make it a cleaner install, go purchase some HVAC aluminum tape from your local Home Depot or hardware store.


----------



## vanny

New to the board and enjoy all the great info......very helpful.

I just purchased the HT CT 500, very excited but I REALLY NEED SOME HELP on hooking components to it. I would greatly appreciate it if I could get some help and any significant settings I need to utilize the CT500 to it's best....

Hate to be a pain but I am just not tech savey enough to figure this out:

What I have to hook up to the CT500:


1)I have a Samsung B630 LCD TV/40"/1080/120Hz

2) Sony Blue Ray BDP S360

3) Sony iPOD dock

4) My Sirius home dock radio (stratus 5)...(I bought a Monster Portable Music Player Cable Stereo mini-to-RCA adapter for it)

5) Comcast HD cable box (I have the HDMI cable from comcast I could use)

6) I purchased 2 HDMI Monster cables to use...


I plan on using the CT 500 more for music (ipod)

Like I said I would appreciate the help on connecting my components to the sound bar/subwoofer, thanks.


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vanny* /forum/post/16955725
> 
> 
> New to the board and enjoy all the great info......very helpful.
> 
> I just purchased the HT CT 500, very excited but I REALLY NEED SOME HELP on hooking components to it. I would greatly appreciate it if I could get some help and any significant settings I need to utilize the CT500 to it's best....
> 
> Hate to be a pain but I am just not tech savey enough to figure this out:
> 
> What I have to hook up to the CT500:
> 
> 
> 1)I have a Samsung B630 LCD TV/40"/1080/120Hz
> 
> 2) Sony Blue Ray BDP S360
> 
> 3) Sony iPOD dock
> 
> 4) My Sirius home dock radio (stratus 5)...(I bought a Monster Portable Music Player Cable Stereo mini-to-RCA adapter for it)
> 
> 5) Comcast HD cable box (I have the HDMI cable from comcast I could use)
> 
> 6) I purchased 2 HDMI Monster cables to use...
> 
> 
> I plan on using the CT 500 more for music (ipod)
> 
> Like I said I would appreciate the help on connecting my components to the sound bar/subwoofer, thanks.



Well, for the blu ray and the hd cable box should be quick, as they connect via the HDMI cables you bought, although you will need a third HDMI cable to go from your ct-500 to the tv(two for each unit to the sound system and one from the sound system to tv). As for the iPod and sirius, they should have their own proprietary hookups and is pretty straightforward(should be in the manual).


----------



## blacksnakeball

I have had the sound bar almost 3 weeks now and I have not had one HDMI problem. I use a harmony remote to automate switching between my 2 inputs: a PS3 and Tivo HD. Both feed into my CT-500 and out to my SOny HDTV. I have never heard an audio hiccup or seen a blackout or flicker.


I do occasionally jockey my remote to raise and lower the volume during a film as the music and dialogue can vary widely. The CT-500 has enough settings to bump the center channel and lower the overall volume to find a happy medium.


I have an odd-shaped room and have owned Yamaha soumd bars and Sound Matters Mainstage HD (great products but the older speakers dont have enough digital inputs) but the Sony has slightly better audio quality and much better connection options.


Feel free to IM if anyone has specific questions..



Andrew


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/16946632
> 
> 
> Davyo, where you at man??? We're all waiting on your stellar review. I'm thinking that once he got everything hooked up, he tried both systems at once, and it sounded so amazing that he stroked out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really though, can't wait to hear your review.
> 
> 
> Na, no stroke,, but I did have both systems set-up and the S360 is very very impressive.
> 
> 
> - Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16946668
> 
> 
> It looks like he is going with the S360 he picked up. Look at his other thread comparing it to the CT500. He was more impressed with the S360 in his setup.



Yep, I was going to keep the S360, I had the CT-500 all boxed up and ready to ship back for the return to Crutchfield,,,,,, but that was yesterday.


Things changed in the last 24 hrs (read the gory details below from my post in the other thread).

_Ok,, an up-date,,,, geeze,,,,,I'm keeping the CT-500 and now returning the S360.


Here is the short version of why,,,,, I started running and hiding all the wire's and doing the S360 install,,,, while I was doing all this I suddenly realized I had moved my LCD to a higher location (on my fireplace mantel instead of mounted to it) that's important because when I tested my first CT-500 I mounted it in top of my LCD, so the CT-500 was up higher the first time around.

With this CT-500 I had just sat it on the mantel in front of my LCD.


With that realization I figured I would dig the CT-500 out of the box and test it again, but this time sitting on top of my LCD.


Is everybody gettin this so far ????


Anyhow, I put the CT-500 up on top of my LCD and it now sounds way better than when I had it mounted lower (a day or two ago).


So now the CT-500 (up higher) is sounding much better and Im standing there looking at all these S360 wires strewn all over the place and on the floor and I just said to myself,,, screw this,,,, the CT-500 is now sounding "almost" as good as the S360,,,, is running all these wire's and mounting all these speakers worth the "now" minimal increase in sound quality and losing the on screen menu's,,, the answer to myself,, no.


One big thing that I can say about the CT-500, it really does seem to sound better mounted higher than lower, and I have alway's kinda known that about soundbars but this little experience really proved it to me.


The CT-500 is going to end up being about 7 feet off the ground when mounted on top of the bezel of my LCD,,,,, I never would have thought about putting a soundbar that high before, but it really did make the CT-500 come to life.


Anyhow,,, I still think the S360 is a GREAT system but since changing the location of the CT-500 made such a big improvment in the sound the S360 is now gettng returned.


As far as my feeling on my personal shoot-out,, I still very much consider the S360 the clear winner, and even though it is/was the winner, I am now willing to take a slight hit in sound quality not to have to run speakers and wires all over the room.


Cheers

Davyo_


So is it Ok if I re-join you all here in the CT-500 club,,, Im sorry I cheated and hooked up with a 5.1,, I strayed and wandered from soundbar territory,,,, I promis it wont happen again.


Ok, now that I got that out of the way.


My CT-500 review,,,,,,,,, It works, and seems problem free with NO issues at all,,,,,,,,,,, how was that for a review ????


But yea, the one thing I discovered in my CT-500 vs S360 shoot-out is the higher you mount the CT-500 the better it seems to do and sound.

So for any of you that have it mounted low or under your display, try experimenting and put it above your display to see if it makes the sound even better.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## DragonlordP

Quoting you from the other thread:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16958363
> 
> 
> One big thing that I can say about the CT-500, it really does seem to sound better mounted higher than lower, and I have alway's kinda known that about soundbars but this little experience really proved it to me.
> 
> 
> The CT-500 is going to end up being about 7 feet off the ground when mounted on top of the bezel of my LCD,,,,, I never would have thought about putting a soundbar that high before, but it really did make the CT-500 come to life.



How tall is your house? Mine is 8-9 feet and after I saw your post I started thinking of mounting the soundbar close to the ceiling (when I get it that is). Do you think you get better surround too? I thought that the ideal was to have the speaker at ear level...


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/16959138
> 
> 
> Quoting you from the other thread:
> 
> 
> How tall is your house? Mine is 8-9 feet and after I saw your post I started thinking of mounting the soundbar close to the ceiling (when I get it that is). Do you think you get better surround too? I thought that the ideal was to have the speaker at ear level...



My ceilings are 10' I think, I did have my 55" Vizio mounted on the face of my fireplace mantel, but in the last week I built out the mantel shelf as I plan on getting a 65" LCD or plasma next month and mounting on the mantel face would not support the extra weight, so now I will put the new panel on the mantel shelf bringing the height of the panel up quite a bit,,,,, so the CT-500 has to be up way higher.


I even got rid of my couch and now have a big pub table with bar stools in my living room so as to be eye level with the panel in its new higher location on top of the fireplace.


I will post pictures soon of the new set-up, but I gota say everyone loves the pub table set-up in place of a couch and coffee table.


Ohhhh,, to answer your question,,, me thinks the CT-500 does better so much higher up because there is NO furniture or any other stuff to impead the bouncing of the sound off the walls,,,,, hell, the sound is probaly bouncing off the ceiling as well being up that high.


I now think having it above ear level really helps,, at least for me in my room,,,,, but I do suggest everyone experiment with higher placement to see if it works better,,, it did for me.


Cheers

Davyo


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacksnakeball* /forum/post/16956107
> 
> 
> I have had the sound bar almost 3 weeks now and I have not had one HDMI problem. I use a harmony remote to automate switching between my 2 inputs: a PS3 and Tivo HD. Both feed into my CT-500 and out to my SOny HDTV. I have never heard an audio hiccup or seen a blackout or flicker.
> 
> 
> I do occasionally jockey my remote to raise and lower the volume during a film as the music and dialogue can vary widely. The CT-500 has enough settings to bump the center channel and lower the overall volume to find a happy medium.
> 
> 
> I have an odd-shaped room and have owned Yamaha soumd bars and Sound Matters Mainstage HD (great products but the older speakers dont have enough digital inputs) but the Sony has slightly better audio quality and much better connection options.
> 
> 
> Feel free to IM if anyone has specific questions..
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew




blacksnakeball, I was just curious what you have your CT500 setting set to? I've had mine for over a month, and it works great. I have my center & sub set to +2, with tone neutral, and with movie mode selected. I know that all this will vary on preference and room size, etc. Just curious about what you have yours set to.


- Thanks


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16959022
> 
> 
> 
> But yea, the one thing I discovered in my CT-500 vs S360 shoot-out is the higher you mount the CT-500 the better it seems to do and sound.
> 
> So for any of you that have it mounted low or under your display, try experimenting and put it above your display to see if it makes the sound even better.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



I have found this to be the case as well. I have my LCD on the stand, centered on my entertainment center. I had no room to mount the CT500 under the TV, not to mention no way to do it since it's not wall mounted. So, I mounted the CT500 about 5 - 6 inches above the tv on the wall, about 4 inches or so behind it. Not only does this look very good (I have the HDMI cables ran through the wall, coming out behind the entertainment center), but the sound bar sounds sweet *ss. In total, I would say the sound bar sits about 5' 6'' off the ground, with the sub/amp sitting to the side of the entertainment center, about 4 feet or so from the center of the tv. So, while I'm sitting on the couch the sound bar still sits about 2 feet above where my head would be, but it still sounds great; fills the room quite well. On Davyo's advice, I purchased the John Mayer BlueRay, with HD audio (clam down everyone, no matter what you think of his music, the guy can rock the guitar), I played it last night, and at volume level 16 it was thumping the floor, and I could hear it in every room in my 1500 sq. ft. apt. I will post a pic of the setup later tonight.


Davyo, it's good to have you back!!! After you get everything finally tuned in, please post your settings.



- Thanks


----------



## nando11211

Is it worth the additional $175 to get the 500 over the 100?



Or better yet, would a soundbar sound ok in my situation:


LR is 14' by 16'. Ceilings are 8 feet high. The left side of the living room is open to the foyer and dining room, so there is no wall there. The right side of the living room is all sliding glass door to the outside. Im curious how the sound could bounce off and around in this setting.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nando11211* /forum/post/16959910
> 
> 
> Is it worth the additional $175 to get the 500 over the 100?
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet, would a soundbar sound ok in my situation:
> 
> 
> LR is 14' by 16'. Ceilings are 8 feet high. The left side of the living room is open to the foyer and dining room, so there is no wall there. The right side of the living room is all sliding glass door to the outside. Im curious how the sound could bounce off and around in this setting.



I think that the CT500 would sound good in your room. It's kind of like my layout. I'm not sure of the exact dimensions of my living room, as I just moved in a couple of months ago, but I'd say it's probably like a 18' by 12'. One side is open to the kitchen/dining area, and the exact opposite has 3 windows in it, which accounts for about half the wall; ceilings about 8' or so. My CT500 sounds great. And, as I said above, I have it mounted above my tv, about 5 & 1/2 feet off the ground. The soundbar more or less really pushes the sound forward with the "imitation" of sound coming from the sides. Don't get me wrong I can hear it plenty fine from my kitchen area (side by side rooms w/out wall), but it makes a big difference when I'm sitting about 10 feet away directly in front of it. I'm sure it does some bouncing of walls and such, but the main focus of the volume is forward, especially if you want to experience the surround effect. So, I wouldn't worry about your set up to much, sounds pretty close to mine, and mine sounds freaking sweet!


- Thanks


----------



## flybarry

I have the CT-100 and am thinking about upgrading. When I first got this unit I bought a 50 foot nine pin serial connector so I could have the soundbar on the mantle and the sub in the opposite corner of the room. (Ran that wire and a 50 foot hdmi cable under the floor thru the basement and then back up where the corner audio cabinet is.) Does the new CT-500 have the same connection? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chennairaj

For those who wanna buy for cheap, try ebay and the seller name is Bigbuycity. I have dealt with them for my ct100 and ct500 and they are good. Also adding BING CB and ebay bucks the final price comes around $386 (with free shipping)...($428-$34(bing-CB)-8(ebayBucks))..


FYI


or You can wait until 08/10 to get double bing CB as being rumored...


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flybarry* /forum/post/16962937
> 
> 
> I have the CT-100 and am thinking about upgrading. When I first got this unit I bought a 50 foot nine pin serial connector so I could have the soundbar on the mantle and the sub in the opposite corner of the room. (Ran that wire and a 50 foot hdmi cable under the floor thru the basement and then back up where the corner audio cabinet is.) Does the new CT-500 have the same connection? Thanks in advance.



No,, it does not have the same connector as the CT-100 which on a side note really piss's me off !!!!!!!!!!

The serial connection cable was a great idea in the CT-100 but I guess Sony decided they want to do something really stupid to the CT-500.

The CT-500's new connecting cable can be summed up in one word "SUCKS"


The CT-500 manual explains a way to make the new "crapy" cable longer but it looks like a pain in the ass to do.


If you pull up the manual online I think its on page 56, if not that page, then one of the other pages.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## flybarry

Thanks. Looked over the manual and the new connections are a disappointment. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction .


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flybarry* /forum/post/16963312
> 
> 
> Thanks. Looked over the manual and the new connections are a disappointment. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction .



Yea, it is a disappoinment, I have no idea what some of these companys are thinking, they come up with a great idea's for something and then screw it all up.


Whom-ever was on Sonys design team the day they designed the connector for the CT-500 needs to be fired !!!!!!!!!


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## awholelottalumps

My question is will the sound bar sound good if I place it on top of my tv which is a Samsung 32 inch lcd.You mention before that you use velcro pads to place in on top of your tv so was the sound not to your liking on top of your tv?It's probably my only option since my walls are paper thin.


----------



## 4doorharley

I was on the fence about getting this unit. But I guess I will pull the trigger on it next week, thanks to Davyos updated post on this system. I will be upgrading from the first(i think) 5.1 sony dream system(bought in 1999), due to lack of inputs.


----------



## Swiftks

Ok, I decided to complicate things, and I need some advice. So I got a new Motorola DXC3400 HD/DVR cable box a month or so ago, and since I wasn't doing anything tonight, I decided to tweak the box settings; such as setting the HDMI output to "Native," removing 480i & 480p resolution, and changing the audio output to Pass Through. I had my cable box connected directly to my CT500 with a HDMI cable, and then to my LCD via HDMI as well.

Well once I changed the setting and turned everything off, the settings reverted to the default settings, and removed everything I had just done. I always have HDMI pass through on, on my CT500; I also tried switching on/off Direct and HDMI control, to no avail... every time I turned off my cable box, my new settings were gone when I turned it back on. After a little research, I found out that this is a Motorola box problem (...). It turns out that if I connected my tv and cable directly via HDMI, the settings would not change, but then I was presented with the problem of not having audio for my CT500. So after some thought, I ran a optical audio cable form my cable box to the video 2 input on the CT500.

So, now I have HDMI directly from cable box to LCD, and audio going to CT500 from cable box via optical cable. At first, I had both sound from my tv speakers and the CT500, but after setting the cable box audio to Pass through, it cut the tv out. Now I know some people actually prefer running HDMI directly to TV and not going through another component. I guess my main question is do you think this is worth the trouble? Is running the audio to my CT500 via optical cable instead of HDMI worth the gains of being able to keep custom settings for my cable box? Is there that big of a difference between HDMI audio and Optical audio? Keep in mind, I'm only talking about my cable box; my BD player is still connected through HDMI, so I can have true HD uncompressed audio. I shouldn't have to worry about that on cable... not for the foreseeable future anyway. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks... Sorry for the long post.


- Thanks


----------



## Swiftks

Sorry, the missing link in the post above, about the motorola box problem is as follows:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1160533


----------



## jbf777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/16955828
> 
> 
> Well, for the blu ray and the hd cable box should be quick, as they connect via the HDMI cables you bought, although you will need a third HDMI cable to go from your ct-500 to the tv(two for each unit to the sound system and one from the sound system to tv). As for the iPod and sirius, they should have their own proprietary hookups and is pretty straightforward(should be in the manual).



Could you just run an HDMI cable from the satelite box to the tv and not run an HDMI cable from the CT-500 soundbar tv's connector to the tv as you are already connecting the soundbar's audio to the satelite box? Thanks for any feedback to this as I need help also with new tv on the way.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4doorharley* /forum/post/16963876
> 
> 
> I was on the fence about getting this unit. But I guess I will pull the trigger on it next week, thanks to Davyos updated post on this system. I will be upgrading from the first(i think) 5.1 sony dream system(bought in 1999), due to lack of inputs.



Cool,,, enjoy your new CT-500 when you get it,,,, it really is a great soundbar and alot of fun,,,,, and by fun, I mean the fun you have when guest come over to your house to watch a movie and they start looking around the room for speakers and then you tell them it's just the one speaker bar and sub putting out all the room filling sound,,,,,,the fun happens when they say "your kidding right" or they say "no way",, the comment I have heard the most is "you gota be F'in joking".


Anyhow,, hope you have some nice walls to reflect the sound off of,,, the more walls the better the sound.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## 4doorharley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16965364
> 
> 
> Cool,,, enjoy your new CT-500 when you get it,,,, it really is a great soundbar and alot of fun,,,,, and by fun, I mean the fun you have when guest come over to your house to watch a movie and they start looking around the room for speakers and then you tell them it's just the one speaker bar and sub putting out all the room filling sound,,,,,,the fun happens when they say "your kidding right" or they say "no way",, the comment I have heard the most is "you gota be F'in joking".
> 
> 
> Anyhow,, hope you have some nice walls to reflect the sound off of,,, the more walls the better the sound.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Thanks, I hope it works out good in my room. The right side of my room facing the tv is open, except about 2 foot near the tv. And I will be putting it above my tv, which will be 5.5 to 6 foot off the floor. Also my home was bulit in the late 1940's, so 2 of the walls are double brick and plaster.

And a question about the sub. I currently have my sub to the dream system in the corner on the 2 foot side. Should I put the ct500 one there, or the open side of my tv?


Thanks,

Steven


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4doorharley* /forum/post/16966034
> 
> 
> Thanks, I hope it works out good in my room. The right side of my room facing the tv is open, except about 2 foot near the tv. And I will be putting it above my tv, which will be 5.5 to 6 foot off the floor. Also my home was bulit in the late 1940's, so 2 of the walls are double brick and plaster.
> 
> And a question about the sub. I currently have my sub to the dream system in the corner on the 2 foot side. Should I put the ct500 one there, or the open side of my tv?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steven



Try both locations for the sub, but in reality sub placement is not a big deal .


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## LisaMeadows

I have this in my theater and it is UNREAL! Makes watching a movie so much more enjoyable!


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LisaMeadows* /forum/post/16970516
> 
> 
> I have this in my theater and it is UNREAL! Makes watching a movie so much more enjoyable!



Glad to hear you are enjoying your new system!


----------



## LisaMeadows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/16970883
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are enjoying your new system!



Watched the Mummy for the first time on Friday night (yes, I know I should have seen it sooner...my bad), but was absolutely amazed at the quality! It was so much fun! I am amazed at home many friends I have made locally that want to come at "catch a movie" at my house. Guess everyone loves a nice home theater!


----------



## Dieterdde

Hi Lisa,


just curious how do you have the bar setup, below or above the TV? If above, sitting on top of the tv or mounted even higher to the wall?


I just ordered the HT-CT500, but I'm kind of hoping it will sound great just sitting below the TV on the TV furniture, I don't want to mount it to sit on top of the tv as that won't look good imo.


Glad you're enjoying the new soundbar!


----------



## LisaMeadows

Below the screen.


----------



## olwe

Well, I've decided to just get a CT-100. From what I've been reading, the CT-100 is still good for a bedroom set up. I will enjoy this for now and maybe get a CT-500 later.


Now off to the other thread for some questions!


----------



## mattpol

Just picked up the HT-CT500 and... wow, I'm very impressed. Excellent sound from a compact, visually pleasing package.


For those in the NYC area: I was able to pick this bad boy up at J&R for quite a nice price. It was listed on sale for 449.99, but I asked them to match Provantage's price. After some back-and-forth haggling, I walked out the door with the unit for $380.00 + tax. I'd be happy with this system for $500, but at $380 I feel like I got a steal!


----------



## moncher44

Well I got my CT500 last week from Amazon and if you can believe it I'm still dealing with my cancelled order from Provantage. In short my recommendation would be to stay away from Provantage, not worth the savings.


In any event, I bought the CT500 for my bedroom but am having a bit of trouble configuring it. The soundbar sounds great but the sub sounds extremely hollow and breathy. I've tried lowering levels, altering the sound stage, etc. but I can't seem to find the magic combination of settings.


Any suggestions/recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moncher44* /forum/post/16979450
> 
> 
> Well I got my CT500 last week from Amazon and if you can believe it I'm still dealing with my cancelled order from Provantage. In short my recommendation would be to stay away from Provantage, not worth the savings.



Nope, its never worth dealing with some of these companies to try and save a few bucks.


For me, I NEVER "just" look at the price of something, its as important to me who is selling the product and what kind of support will I get before, during and after the purchase.


Stick with the big name sellers like Amazon, or Vann's or Crutchfield and a few others,,,,,, and the forum sponsers here are always great to buy from as well.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## zoey67

Does anybody know if the soundbar has a subwoofer output so that we can another subwoofer other than the one that came with it?


----------



## joebloggs13

Hey davyo, how does your setup look now. Got everything hooked up, and the wires all hidden?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/16980048
> 
> 
> Hey davyo, how does your setup look now. Got everything hooked up, and the wires all hidden?



Everything is all hooked up but I have not done the cool install yet with the wires and everything hidden.

I am still re-doing my mounting installing of my flat panel, after I get done with that stuff the CT-500 gets the proper clean install.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## jbf777

I am enjoying the Sony CT-500 soundbar. I decided to go to HD. We are getting the Sony KDL-32XBR9 TV set and the Dish Network 622 DVR (HD). I've read pp 27-28 of the Soundbar on connecting everything up. Basically I'm to run all the components through the Soundbar's amp/processor on the subwoofer & then connect the subwoofer back to the tv via HDMI Cable AND either Digital Optical or RCA cables...Is this the best way for optimal audio and video quality or should you run the components (SAT, DVD) to the TV directly and then to the Soundbar?And in either case, should I set TV to pass-through or not? Very confusing to this 54 year-old kid. Thanks for any help!


----------



## jbf777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/16819618
> 
> 
> Woah, before we start busting holes in the wall, let's step back and see how this thing is going to be connected. First things to know, the CT500 has proprietary wires connecting the soundbar to the sub (you can see in the pics a few pages back in this thread), an HDMI will only be needed to plug from the sub to your TV (besides your devices plugging into the CT500 directly) Let's go for a simple diagram:
> 
> 
> DVD Player==> HDMI Cable==> CT500 HDMI DVD IN,
> 
> PS3==> HDMI Cable==> CT500 HDMI BD IN
> 
> Dish receiver==> HDMI Cable==> CT500 HDMI SAT IN
> 
> CD player==> RCA audio Cables==> CT500 TV RCA Audio IN
> 
> VHS==> RCA Cables (Y,R,W)==> CT500 Video 1 IN
> 
> CT500 HDMI OUT==> HDMI Cable==> your televisions HDMI IN port
> 
> 
> Now you are good to go and all you need to do is plug the subwoofer into an outlett to get the juices flowing. No, the soundbar does not need to be hooked up as well (unlike other soundbars), the Sub and soundbar ARE ONE ITEM, not separate. We will help you along the way if you have any further questions though...
> 
> _Samsung's soundbars sound like crap by the way (I've tested it and so has Davyo), no surround and no true feeling of sound at all. You have to ask yourself also... that means you would have 3 DVD players in your house (PS3, DVD Palyer, and soundbar/dvd combo). Stick with the best soundbars, Sony's or Yamaha's, nothing beats either one._



Should you use a digital optical cable or an RCA plug to connect the Audio Signal from the TV to the CT500 subwoofer (p.27 of CT-500 manual)?


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbf777* /forum/post/16980827
> 
> 
> I am enjoying the Sony CT-500 soundbar. I decided to go to HD. We are getting the Sony KDL-32XBR9 TV set and the Dish Network 622 DVR (HD). I've read pp 27-28 of the Soundbar on connecting everything up. Basically I'm to run all the components through the Soundbar's amp/processor on the subwoofer & then connect the subwoofer back to the tv via HDMI Cable AND either Digital Optical or RCA cables...Is this the best way for optimal audio and video quality or should you run the components (SAT, DVD) to the TV directly and then to the Soundbar?And in either case, should I set TV to pass-through or not? Very confusing to this 54 year-old kid. Thanks for any help!




I arranged my setup as follows:


PS3 ---(HDMI)---> CT500

Motorola Cable Box ---(HDMI)---> TV

Motorola Cable Box ---(Digital Optical Cable)---> CT500 (Video 2)

CT500 ---(HDMI)---> TV


A couple of things; first, the reason I ran my cable box directly to my tv via HDMI is because I've herd that a direct connection is almost always better than going through a component and since you can't get TrueHD uncompressed audio from cable anyway, it's no big deal. But also, and more importantly, when I had my cable going through my CT500, I was having some setup issues with regard to my cable box. Every time I turned the damn thing off my cable box settings would reset to default, so I would loose my native resolution and pass through audio, etc. Anyway, I solved this by connecting the cable box directly to the tv and then running an optical cable to my CT500 from the cable box as well. I tried running the optical cable from my tv to the optical tv input on the CT500, but I couldn't get any sound, so I simply plugged it in the back of my cable box and then in Video2 on the CT500, problem solved, plus the sound doesn't have to go to my tv and then to the CT500. I ran into another small glitch here, when I then had audio from both the CT500 & tv at the same time, since the tv's audio was coming from the HDMI. Simple fix under my tv setting fixed that (changed audio setting from HDMI to standard audio component; being that there is none no audio from tv speakers now). I did run my PS3 through the CT500 via HDMI, so that I could get TrueHD audio while watching blue ray. Truthfully, if my cable box setting wouldn't have kept resetting while connected to the CT500, I probably would have left it connected to the CT500 via HDMI as well, as this was clearly the simplest setup and solution. Hope this helps.


- Thanks


----------



## darktiger

I got mine last Thursday from Crutchfield and cancelled my order with Provantage. Provantage took forever and did not expect my order for another month to 2 months. I placed a order with Crutchfield and got it 4 days later. They even called to see if I had any issues with ordering the product and that it was coming. That pretty good CS IMO.


Just incase anyone wants here is a code to get $20 off of your order.

p8rqd-d68uf-se5qp


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darktiger* /forum/post/16983179
> 
> 
> I got mine last Thursday from Crutchfield and cancelled my order with Provantage. Provantage took forever and did not expect my order for another month to 2 months. I placed a order with Crutchfield and got it 4 days later. They even called to see if I had any issues with ordering the product and that it was coming. That pretty good CS IMO.
> 
> 
> Just incase anyone wants here is a code to get $20 off of your order.
> 
> p8rqd-d68uf-se5qp



I ordered my first CT-500 from Sony and had in about 5 days, my replacement CT-500 ordered from Crutchfield and had it in about 4 days.


A month to 2 months to get it from Provantage is nuts !!!!!!


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## jortiz82

i just got my ct500 today through PROVANTAGE ( ordered it mid july ) , all done hooking it up used hdmi for my ps3 and direct tv. as soon as i got it started i was watching xmen on hbohd. huge diffrence in sound i also had my brother hold the receiver high on top of the tv while i listened to a action scene on a bluray and WoW.... awsome sound all over the place. unfortunately i dont have any velcro so i cant leave it up there just yet (wondar which velcro would be stronger??? ) so davyo was right about the hight thing with the bar.... the Provantage price was worth the wait. i did not need the bar untill the begining of football season anyways so if your not in a horry its a great deal.maybe davyo has the answer to my velcro question....will the velcro hold in the long run...

my set up is like this


ps3 ==> ct500

directv ==> ct500

ct500 ==> samsung ln52a750


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jortiz82* /forum/post/16984835
> 
> 
> i just got my ct500 today through PROVANTAGE ( ordered it mid july ) , all done hooking it up used hdmi for my ps3 and direct tv. as soon as i got it started i was watching xmen on hbohd. huge diffrence in sound i also had my brother hold the receiver high on top of the tv while i listened to a action scene on a bluray and WoW.... awsome sound all over the place. unfortunately i dont have any velcro so i cant leave it up there just yet (wondar which velcro would be stronger??? ) so davyo was right about the hight thing with the bar.... the Provantage price was worth the wait. i did not need the bar untill the begining of football season anyways so if your not in a horry its a great deal.maybe davyo has the answer to my velcro question....will the velcro hold in the long run...
> 
> my set up is like this
> 
> 
> ps3 ==> ct500
> 
> directv ==> ct500
> 
> ct500 ==> samsung ln52a750



Cool,, glad your having fun with your new toy.


And YES, the CT-500 up higher really does make a BIG difference, less clutter and stuff hanging on the walls and no furniture for the sound waves to get sucked up by.


As fas the velcro, I just used the heavy duty stuff from Home Depot, the velcro strips or pads should work,, just make sure to find a good center of gravity (a good point of balance with the speaker bar sitting on top of the display).


My next project, Im going to re-mount my soundbar on the wall just above my LCD panel thats now sitting on my fireplace mantel, I will post pictures when I get it all done, but after its done the soundbar itself will be wall mounted about 8' high.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## Virgilen

Hello


I'm new here but have been following this thread for some months. I finally got my system yesterday, and it really does produce some crisp sound. I did have some problems installing it.


- I couldn't get it to connect via hdmi. I didn't have any problems with the other connections. I have a 2-3 years old hdmi cabel. Is it possible that that's the problem?


- I've read in the manual that you can extend the cable that runs between the soundbar and the subwoofer. Is this just an ordinary speaker cable?


- When I extend the speaker cable I have to extend the remote cable to. Is this just an ordinary jack cable? Is it possible to just control this via Sonys "control via hdmi" instead as I have a Sony tv?


Hope someone can help me.


Thank you


----------



## aitrusq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Virgilen* /forum/post/16985970
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> I'm new here but have been following this thread for some months. I finally got my system yesterday, and it really does produce some crisp sound. I did have some problems installing it.
> 
> 
> - I couldn't get it to connect via hdmi. I didn't have any problems with the other connections. I have a 2-3 years old hdmi cabel. Is it possible that that's the problem?
> 
> 
> - I've read in the manual that you can extend the cable that runs between the soundbar and the subwoofer. Is this just an ordinary speaker cable?
> 
> 
> - When I extend the speaker cable I have to extend the remote cable to. Is this just an ordinary jack cable? Is it possible to just control this via Sonys "control via hdmi" instead as I have a Sony tv?
> 
> 
> Hope someone can help me.
> 
> 
> Thank you



I'm new here too but got this system monday after reading this entire thread.


If your TV has the BRAVIA sync option you can use that to control the soundbar. Turn on TV and soundbar. In the TV's settings you turn the HDMI control on and switch the audio output from TV-speakers to audio system. Then everything works like a charm: the soundbar turns on and off with the TV, it automatically changes input with the TV and the volume control on the TV remote controls the soundbar. If you turn the soundbar off, the TV switches the TV speakers on.


I'm impressed by the sound in this system even with out of the box settings. Tested the bass with Dr. Alban - No coke and it gave me goosebumps all over (that may in part be because I have some fond memories of that song from my youth).


I still haven't played much with the settings other than sound field and night mode, and I hope the gurus can post some suggestions when they get everything up and running. Does anyone if da1writer is still getting this and when?


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbf777* /forum/post/16980982
> 
> 
> Should you use a digital optical cable or an RCA plug to connect the Audio Signal from the TV to the CT500 subwoofer (p.27 of CT-500 manual)?



You can use either or, however since the digital optical cable is supposed to deliver better sound quality the CT500 gives priority to that over the RCA plug if both are plugged in.


----------



## vanny

Help with the Input Selector on the CT-500?...

On my Sony CT-500, the Input selector is on DM Import, how can I get my TV to play? and in HD?


How can I get my iPOD (through Sony dock) to play while watching TV?

Is there a way to have both playing?


Is there a way to do this?

How about if I plug on my TV(Samsung630) an 'Optical cable' to the 'Digital auto out(optical)' >>>>that plugs into the Subwoofer 'Optical TV IN Digital'...will that work?


Any suggestions would be great, please....


----------



## Soybean

So I guess the consensus is that the CT-500 _is_ better than the CT-100, but not dramatically so, plus introduces some connectivity issues. Makes it tough to justify the $136 price difference at Amazon.


I'm moving soon and my new living room will be about 11'x18'. Would the CT-100 be sufficient? Is the CT-500 a reasonable improvement?


Thanks.


----------



## mattpol

What difference are you hearing with the soundbar placed above the TV? Better surround simulation?


----------



## rbulchis

I've been following this thread for months and I just want to thank everyone, especially the main contributors (you know who you are) for all of the unselfish advice and support that has been provided. That is why I finally ordered mine today. Anyone else that is still waiting to place an order, GET TO AMAZON RIGHT NOW. They have the best price yet - better than Provantage when shipping is factored into it.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbulchis* /forum/post/16989348
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread for months and I just want to thank everyone, especially the main contributors (you know who you are) for all of the unselfish advice and support that has been provided. That is why I finally ordered mine today. Anyone else that is still waiting to place an order, GET TO AMAZON RIGHT NOW. They have the best price yet - better than Provantage when shipping is factored into it.



Wow, that's a great price!


----------



## Chargerray

Hi everyone. I'd first like to thank everyone for all their thoughts on this forum. I've been following this thread for months and appreciate all the contributions by everyone, especially Da1writer, Dayvo, YOTR and the first one to get the CT-500, peashooter.


I just received the CT-500 and it is the first theatre system I will have ever used. I'm all thumbs when it comes to installing stuff and I have a buddy who usually comes over and puts everything together for me. But he is out of town for a month and I can't wait. I'm hoping some of the regulars can point me in the right direction and offer up some installation tips. Here is what I'm working with:


Sony Bravia XBR6 52 inch

PS3

DirectTV HDTV Box

Xbox360 with HD/DVD player

SonyDM Port Cradle for IPOD/Phone TDM-IP50

Wii

Many HDMI cables


Is there anyway I can hook all my toys up so everything will come thru in nice theatre sound or will I have to sacrifice something?


Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance.


Ray


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soybean* /forum/post/16987471
> 
> 
> So I guess the consensus is that the CT-500 _is_ better than the CT-100, but not dramatically so, plus introduces some connectivity issues. Makes it tough to justify the $136 price difference at Amazon.
> 
> 
> I'm moving soon and my new living room will be about 11'x18'. Would the CT-100 be sufficient? Is the CT-500 a reasonable improvement?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Not sure how you arrived at the consensus that the CT-500 is not a dramatic improvment over the CT-100, but it is, and more than a few poster's on this thread have said so, including myself.

As stated by many others here, the CT-500 is a big jump in sound quality and everything else over the CT-100.

As a past owner of the CT-100 I can say without any reservation that the difference in price is totally justified for getting the CT-500.


Again, I do find it a bit curious that from reading this thread you came to the conclusion that the CT-500 was not a big improvment over the CT-100, I cant recall reading any postings on this thread from past CT-100 owners that have not commented on how much better the CT-500 is.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattpol* /forum/post/16987980
> 
> 
> What difference are you hearing with the soundbar placed above the TV? Better surround simulation?



Yes, much better surround simulation, placing the CT-500 higher made a big difference.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## YOTR

Wow, I witnessed the most problematic CT500 ever......lol. All I could do was laugh about it with my friend to try and lighten the mood. He received his from Vanns yesterday and it has a ton of issues. One of the HDMI ports is flaky and will just lose connection at random times. His screen will go black and then come back. He switched HDMI cables but the issue just returned a few minutes later. It's very random though like my first one was. The unit also freezes up occasionally requiring him to unplug the unit from the wall. This is also the first time I have seen a CT500 with HDMI switching degradation in the picture! I could definitely tell a difference in his picture if he was showing me an image through the HDMI switcher versus just plugging the device directly into the HDMI connection on his tv. The image was softer and more subdued. I know there are good CT500's out there especially with the recent posts but this is ridiculous. He doesn't even want another one as he has a bad taste in his mouth now (and has seen what I went through). Hopefully Vanns will take care of him. I recommended the CT100 as an alternative but it's hard to go back to that when you have heard the CT500 (problems or not).


----------



## jbf777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chargerray* /forum/post/16991171
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'd first like to thank everyone for all their thoughts on this forum. I've been following this thread for months and appreciate all the contributions by everyone, especially Da1writer, Dayvo, YOTR and the first one to get the CT-500, peashooter.
> 
> 
> I just received the CT-500 and it is the first theatre system I will have ever used. I'm all thumbs when it comes to installing stuff and I have a buddy who usually comes over and puts everything together for me. But he is out of town for a month and I can't wait. I'm hoping some of the regulars can point me in the right direction and offer up some installation tips. Here is what I'm working with:
> 
> 
> Sony Bravia XBR6 52 inch
> 
> PS3
> 
> DirectTV HDTV Box
> 
> Xbox360 with HD/DVD player
> 
> SonyDM Port Cradle for IPOD/Phone TDM-IP50
> 
> Wii
> 
> Many HDMI cables
> 
> 
> Is there anyway I can hook all my toys up so everything will come thru in nice theatre sound or will I have to sacrifice something?
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> Ray



Going to Sony.com and getting on Live Chat under Technical Support helped me with all the connections to the Sony CT-500 Soundbar.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/16992296
> 
> 
> Wow, I witnessed the most problematic CT500 ever......lol. All I could do was laugh about it with my friend to try and lighten the mood. He received his from Vanns yesterday and it has a ton of issues. One of the HDMI ports is flaky and will just lose connection at random times. His screen will go black and then come back. He switched HDMI cables but the issue just returned a few minutes later. It's very random though like my first one was. The unit also freezes up occasionally requiring him to unplug the unit from the wall. This is also the first time I have seen a CT500 with HDMI switching degradation in the picture! I could definitely tell a difference in his picture if he was showing me an image through the HDMI switcher versus just plugging the device directly into the HDMI connection on his tv. The image was softer and more subdued. I know there are good CT500's out there especially with the recent posts but this is ridiculous. He doesn't even want another one as he has a bad taste in his mouth now (and has seen what I went through). Hopefully Vanns will take care of him. I recommended the CT100 as an alternative but it's hard to go back to that when you have heard the CT500 (problems or not).



Wow,, that really sucks,, but yes, there are good CT-500's out there to be had,,, and I consider myself lucky to have one of the good ones.


Vanns, should be no problem at all,, I have done returns with them and they have always been great.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## NoviceARS

For Canadians that are interested in this product, Sony Canada doesn't have it on their system, so no ETA.


On a side note, I lost $75CDN purchasing the CT500 and returning it. $30USD for shipping and the rest to the exchange rate difference.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16992666
> 
> 
> Wow,, that really sucks,, but yes, there are good CT-500's out there to be had,,, and I consider myself lucky to have one of the good ones.
> 
> 
> Vanns, should be no problem at all,, I have done returns with them and they have always been great.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo





You were right about vanns. They were cool about it on the phone according to my friend. He is just going to go pick up a CT100 after work (after he ships back the defective CT500).


----------



## ameerb

Hi guys,


I ordered a ct500 from amazon last night because I've been considering the ct100 for a long time and, with the decreasing difference in price, I decided to jump on the newer model.


Has anyone else had durability issues? I have actually had TERRIBLE experiences with sony audio/video products, but these experiences have been limited to car head units, low-end stereos, low-end analog tv's, and portable cd players. I have never actually owned a high-end sony tv or decent sony speakers. I'm slightly concerned about my purchase after reading about the issues YOTR and his friend have had. How many people here have had their ct500s for awhile without problems?


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ameerb* /forum/post/16998782
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I ordered a ct500 from amazon last night because I've been considering the ct100 for a long time and, with the decreasing difference in price, I decided to jump on the newer model.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had durability issues? I have actually had TERRIBLE experiences with sony audio/video products, but these experiences have been limited to car head units, low-end stereos, low-end analog tv's, and portable cd players. I have never actually owned a high-end sony tv or decent sony speakers. I'm slightly concerned about my purchase after reading about the issues YOTR and his friend have had. How many people here have had their ct500s for awhile without problems?



I think there are quite a few users that have had a trouble free CT500. I unfortunately was not one of them. I actually forgot how well built the CT100 was until I helped my friend set his up last night. I really missed the fast switching that the CT100 has and honestly in a small/medium living room it still sounds really good. I am sure you will be fine though and you can always exchange it if it doesn't work out. I personally will just buy a CT100 again if I ever decide to try another sony soundbar. Two bad ones along with my friends was enough for me to say no to the CT500. I think they improved on the CT100 with the CT500 but it seems they also cut some corners in the process.


----------



## jbf777

Dish Network just updated us yesterday from a SD sat. box to a HD (model 622) sat. box. Looks great. The only problem is that now I can control closed caption on tv (Sony KDL-32XBR9) ONLY BY THE SAT BOX, not the tv's remote control. The sat. box is hooked up to the Sony CT-500 soundbar by HDMI and fed to tv from the CT-500 soundbar via HDMI. Any idea what happened or didn't happen (when I had the SD sat. box, I could control closed captioning via the tv remote), and what I can do (contacted Dish Network-no help)?


----------



## theBajaneye

Sorry to hear about those having problems with their CT 500. I must be lucky - I ordered mine from Provantage (and received it within 2 weeks), and I haven't any technical issues, aside from being a somewhat of a novice. My set-up is fairly simple.


Wall-mounted Samsung 40 inch in my den.

PS3

Comcast HDTV/DVR Box

Connected via HDMI.

Sound bar set below television (as that is essentially ear level when sitting down)


My audio settings are almost identical to Swiftks, as I essentially followed da1writer's setting tips (big up to the da1writer). Usually keep it set to Movie Mode, Center +1, Sub +1, tone = unchanged, pass through on.


The PS3 is set to 5.1 48 kHz LPCM. I originally watched Green Lantern - First Flight on Blu-Ray and it was only using 2.1 sound. Well, after reviewing this forum again, and using da1writer's step by step tips for the PS3, and setting it to 5.1, I actually have to keep the soundbar set around 18-21 - which is plenty loud. Since then, Green Lantern, the Dark Knight and Watchmen have been viewed and the audio is sick. Even my wife, who could care less about sound, was floored.


----------



## theBajaneye

Question though - Comcast is usually displaying a 2.1 sound. Having reviewed older posts, it seems that I am essentially stuck with that. Is that true? Please clarify and put me in the know if wrong.


----------



## Chargerray

JBF777. Thanks for the advice on contacting Sony. They helped me out initially. Now I'm having problems connecting my XBox360 (no HDMI inputs) so its the old 6 colored wire. Problem is that I'm getting the picture but no sound. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? Thanks


----------



## Burnerbum

My 52" Sharp Aquos sounds like a tin can, the worst I've heard on any LCD) so I purchased the CT-100 and while I like it for the money, with my hearing, i'm having trouble hearing what people are saying. With that said, I ordered the CT-500 since I've read the voices are much clearer. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I don't encounter any of the problems some people are having. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## AUGYZ

OK, I've been watching this post since day one and almost pulled the trigger many times on the CT500 then another not so good review. Been looking at the ZVOX 425XS and it would fit my needs. Any imput from the experts would be good and I know its big. With the 10% discount and free shipping its a fairly good deal. Has any one seen it for less? Thanks


----------



## bruceanucifer

Chargerray - when you say 'the old 6 colored wire', do you mean 5 wire?


If so, here is how I got it to work using page 32 of the CT500 user guide as a reference:

1) XBox Video (Y, Pa/Ca, Pr/Cr) => CT500 Video 2 Component Video In

2) XBox Audio (L, R) => CT500 TV Assignable Audio In

3) GUI Menu => Settings => Audio => Audio Assign => Video 2

4) Input => Video 2


-Bruceanucifer


----------



## icemand

Has anyone tried to upgrade the power cable of the HTCT 500? Has anyone even been able to remove the pwer cable? What connection does it have?

I have been reading a lot about the improvements you can get with power cable upgrade, and considering that the HTCT 500 has both audio and video signal going through it I thought it might be useful.


----------



## wco81

Can this model or the HTCT 100 take an HDMI video signal and an analog audio signal (RCA cables) from a MacBook Pro and then output both through the HDMI which connects to the TV?


----------



## Virgilen

Hello


I can't get the sound and the picture to be identical. Ive tried the settings in the menu to correct it, but they can't seem to match entirely. Is there any other way to do this, or does anybody have a good advice?


----------



## jbf777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Virgilen* /forum/post/17007915
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> I can't get the sound and the picture to be identical. Ive tried the settings in the menu to correct it, but they can't seem to match entirely. Is there any other way to do this, or does anybody have a good advice?



I used the a/v sync menu settings (as you likely have tried already) which got the match correctly on most stations. My local CBS station is still off a lot. I have Dish Satellite (VIP622box,) by the way. I try the Tech Support (Live Chat) at the Sony Site when I get stumped. Sometimes its a big help...sometimes not


----------



## davyo

Time for a CT-500 Up-date !!!!


So I sat up and watched a few of my favorite BluRays tonight to give the CT-500 a good long listen and I must say, I am even MORE impressed with it than I ever was.


In the past I have posted on this forum that I still think the YSP's (1100 and 4000) have a better surround effect,,,, after tonight Im not so sure anymore.


My CT-500 sounds amazing to say the least,,, if I didnt know I was listening to a soundbar I would have been looking around the room for the speakers.


One of the little things I did to improve the CT-500 sound was as stated before,,, I mounted it up high (above my flat panel),,,,,, the second little thing I did can be seen in the picture below.


Since I have a big gap on one of my side walls and since the CT-500 was now mounted up high I got an idea to run a peice of foamcore along the wall/ceiling with the gap, the foamcore is about 2' by 6' and it works great as a reflective surface.


Before I thought up the little foamcore trick the overall surround from my CT-500 was good but it was better on the left side of my room (the full wall side),, adding the foamcore to the gaped wall made a huge difference.


Im also very happy to report that my CT-500 is still working flawlessly with no problems at all.


And I just have to say it again, this thing sounds jaw dropping great !!!!!!!


Hopefully the picture below will do a good job of showing how I hung the foamcore and why I used it,,,, and the other picture to show how high I have my bar mounted.


Cheers

Davyo


2x6 peice of foamcore (needs to be painted to match the room/wall color)










Bar mounted above my 55" Vizio LCD (still need to hide some wires and clean up the install)


----------



## Chargerray

Bruceanucifer. Thanks for the tip. I'll try it when I get home tonight.



Ray


----------



## 4doorharley

What settings are you using with yours Davyo?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4doorharley* /forum/post/17015331
> 
> 
> What settings are you using with yours Davyo?



Sorry I cant be of much help on that one yet,,,, Im still very much playing/experimenting with different settings right now so I have no idea at this time what the final "set it and leave it" setting's will be.


But do keep in mind, not the same setting's will work for everyone, different room shapes and acoustics will affect what settings work best for each user in their own room.


Once I decide on my final settings though I will post them.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## Cool_Hwhip

I am looking to improve my home theater audio and have a relatively small living room so was looking into the HT-CT500 as an alternative to a more elaborate 5.1/7.1 setup.


My problem is that I was hoping to set up my sub behind the end table next to my couch (i.e. in the very back of the room), but the CT500 has all of the inputs on the sub so I guess that won't work.


If I don't set the sub up in the back of the room, the only other option is to put it in the media niche next to the TV. The niche is plenty large enough to accomodate the sub, but I'm worried about the sound quality if it's up high in the niche vs. on the floor. Would this be a bad idea and lead to disappointing results?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cool_Hwhip* /forum/post/17015890
> 
> 
> I am looking to improve my home theater audio and have a relatively small living room so was looking into the HT-CT500 as an alternative to a more elaborate 5.1/7.1 setup.
> 
> 
> My problem is that I was hoping to set up my sub behind the end table next to my couch (i.e. in the very back of the room), but the CT500 has all of the inputs on the sub so I guess that won't work.
> 
> 
> If I don't set the sub up in the back of the room, the only other option is to put it in the media niche next to the TV. The niche is plenty large enough to accomodate the sub, but I'm worried about the sound quality if it's up high in the niche vs. on the floor. Would this be a bad idea and lead to disappointing results?



If this info help's any:,,, The sub for my CT-500 is not on the floor, I have it on a stand about 6" off the floor (I have downstairs neighbors), having it off the floor on a stand does not affect/hurt my sound in any way.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## Chargerray

Bruceanucifer,

Thanks for the tip! Now my Xbox is humming with great sound. My mistake was not setting the Audio to Video 2. I left it on TV. Thanks for helping.


Cheers,

Ray


----------



## 4doorharley

I have tried some of the settings for the 100 in the 500, and on some of the true hd sound blurays, I am missing some of the sound during playback. Any hints on what to change for that? And what are some good ps3 game settings.


----------



## Burnerbum

I decided to upgrade from the 100 to the 500. I got the unit today and connected it, other than the speakers, basically the same as the 100. I turn the Sony on and i get a picture but no sound. This is on any input. When i put the Sony on Standby, the picture and sound from the TV come on for a few seconds and then goes out.


Any suggestions? Or is this one of the bad ones i've been reading about.



I had the HDMI Pass Through on Auto, I changed it to ON and it seems to be working now. But I don't know why that would stop any sound from coming through and why did Auto come as a default.


----------



## furball16

Hey guys,


Just a quick note that the HTCT-500 I ordered from Amazon is working great. I know many people are concerned with the malfunction rate, so I just wanted to add my post into the mix.


It sounds really good. I'm not an audiophile, but I really enjoy the sound. I had an old 5.1 set-up but really wouldn't use it often because of the wiring/rear speaker issues. This really solves all those problems. Great sound without the wiring hassle of the rear speakers.


Great posts on this thread, really helped me make an informed decision!


----------



## gotjam

I'm new to this forum. Sorry if this has been asked before.


I went to my local Sony retailer and noticed that this is not yet available outside of the handful of internet stores used by this forum members to buy it. I was explaining to the Sony store tech about the new HT-CT 500 and how I planned to use it and he recommended me against using the PS3 thru the HT-CT 500 because he said the 1080P from the PS3 gets downgraded to 720 thru the HT-CT 500.


I thought about this and realized I can still get the PS3 video direct to my 1080P BRAVIA and the audio to the HT-CT 500 thru optical, but wanted to know if what the Sony tech said is true about the video downgrade.


Thanks!


----------



## 4doorharley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gotjam* /forum/post/17025488
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum. Sorry if this has been asked before.
> 
> 
> I went to my local Sony retailer and noticed that this is not yet available outside of the handful of internet stores used by this forum members to buy it. I was explaining to the Sony store tech about the new HT-CT 500 and how I planned to use it and he recommended me against using the PS3 thru the HT-CT 500 because he said the 1080P from the PS3 gets downgraded to 720 thru the HT-CT 500.
> 
> 
> I thought about this and realized I can still get the PS3 video direct to my 1080P BRAVIA and the audio to the HT-CT 500 thru optical, but wanted to know if what the Sony tech said is true about the video downgrade.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Since they dont have it, how does he know that? I know for a fact it does not. My tv has it as an incoming 1080p on pass-thru and when it is on.


And x2 with you furball. Mine is great. I got to do away with a rats nest of wires with this system.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gotjam* /forum/post/17025488
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum. Sorry if this has been asked before.
> 
> 
> I went to my local Sony retailer and noticed that this is not yet available outside of the handful of internet stores used by this forum members to buy it. I was explaining to the Sony store tech about the new HT-CT 500 and how I planned to use it and he recommended me against using the PS3 thru the HT-CT 500 because he said the 1080P from the PS3 gets downgraded to 720 thru the HT-CT 500.
> 
> 
> I thought about this and realized I can still get the PS3 video direct to my 1080P BRAVIA and the audio to the HT-CT 500 thru optical, but wanted to know if what the Sony tech said is true about the video downgrade.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The Sony guy was 100% wrong.


You should call him back or next time you stop in there tell him he needs to do his home work before spewing out stupid opinions and advice.


Sorry, thats a pet peeve of mine... people giving advice about something they no NOTHING about.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## ameerb

Hey guys,


Just wanted to post another working, fully-functional ct500 here. I haven't had time to really test the system, but it seems to be working fine and the sound is great so far after upping both the bass and treble a bit.


----------



## NoviceARS

With all these working units now, makes we want to re-purchase it from Amazon and go through the hassles of bringing it across the border.


----------



## Soybean

My CT500 from Amazon has been working fine too. I'm a little disappointed since to me it sounds substantially worse than simply having 2 discrete bookshelf speakers, but I have yet to try davyo's "mount above the TV" method.


In any case, it's not my main home theater so the improved aesthetics are a worthwhile tradeoff for diminished spatiality. WAF (or in my case, fiancée) FTW.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soybean* /forum/post/17040965
> 
> 
> My CT500 from Amazon has been working fine too. I'm a little disappointed since to me it sounds substantially worse than simply having 2 discrete bookshelf speakers, but I have yet to try davyo's "mount above the TV" method.
> 
> 
> In any case, it's not my main home theater so the improved aesthetics are a worthwhile tradeoff for diminished spatiality. WAF (or in my case, fiancée) FTW.



I you have walls in your room to reflect the sound off of it should sound a billion times better than a set of bookshelf speakers,,, and yes, do try the up-higher mounting position,, it did make a big difference for me.


Also, tweeking the settings on the CT-500 and your DVD, BluRay and cable/sat system can make or break the CT-500.


The only way I can really see the CT-500 not being impressive is in a big wide open room with no walls to bounce the sound off of.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## gigaguy

I got a 500 on ebay with 14% off Bing cashback deal. I had the 100 before. Not totally convinced yet that the 500 is worth the value/price Sony has put on it. The 100's soundbar build quality and size is better than the 500 imo. will keep testing the 500, but haven't found the settings sweet spots yet.

so, overall, I'm mixed on the 500. If the 500 was closer in price to the 100 it's fine, but for the, what, 70% more retail, not convinced it's worth it.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigaguy* /forum/post/17044711
> 
> 
> I got a 500 on ebay with 14% off Bing cashback deal. I had the 100 before. Not totally convinced yet that the 500 is worth the value/price Sony has put on it. The 100's soundbar build quality and size is better than the 500 imo. will keep testing the 500, but haven't found the settings sweet spots yet.
> 
> so, overall, I'm mixed on the 500. If the 500 was closer in price to the 100 it's fine, but for the, what, 70% more retail, not convinced it's worth it.



Interesting post,, the comment made by everyone here is they find the build quality better with the CT-500 than the CT-100,, and from what I have read ALL the past CT-100 owners think the CT-500 is a big step up in overall sound quality and the surround effect,,,,, and yes, everyone is going to have a different opinion of something but it would seem your opinion's of the CT-500 are not shared by many if by anyone at all.


As to the price difference being 70% higher than the CT-100 the CT-100 sells on Amazon for $252.41 while the CT-500 sells on Amazon for $446.81, by my math that comes in at under or around a 50% price difference.


To me, as a past CT-100 owner, (in my opinion) I think the CT-500 is very much an up-grade and well worth the extra price over the CT-100.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## awholelottalumps

Hey Davyo I was wondering why you moved the CT500 from the top of your tv,did it not sound great there because that is where I intend on mounting mine with velcro pads.I would be grateful for your thoughts on this subject,thanks.


----------



## gigaguy

I was referring to Sony's asking prices which were further apart. Build quality as to materials, not sound, particularly.


The 100 soundbar is heavier, stiff metal mesh, and quality plastic? back. The 500 is lighter weight, much less sturdy, with 30 holes drilled in the plastic back., and cheaper speaker connect. The 100 was a thick cable, the 500 is a muti-strand wire with cheesy clips. Makes me wonder what other costs were cut. I do like the 500 subwoofer quality.

The 100 was very good for the price.


I probably have not spent enough time with the 500. I use it mostly for music and maybe this is not it's strength, plus I think all speakers need break-in time. Hopefully I'll love it as much as it's better-built, brave little brother.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigaguy* /forum/post/17047138
> 
> 
> I was referring to Sony's asking prices which were further apart. Build quality as to materials, not sound, particularly.
> 
> 
> The 100 soundbar is heavier, stiff metal mesh, and quality plastic? back. The 500 is lighter weight, much less sturdy, with 30 holes drilled in the plastic back., and cheaper speaker connect. The 100 was a thick cable, the 500 is a muti-strand wire with cheesy clips. Makes me wonder what other costs were cut. I do like the 500 subwoofer quality.
> 
> The 100 was very good for the price.
> 
> 
> I probably have not spent enough time with the 500. I use it mostly for music and maybe this is not it's strength, plus I think all speakers need break-in time. Hopefully I'll love it as much as it's better-built, brave little brother.



I would agree with you 110% on the connecting cable,, the CT-100 cable is very cool and was very easy to extend to a longer length if needed, just pick up another serial pin cable,, very easy !!!


The connecting cable for the CT-500 is total crap compared to the CT-100 cable,, Im like so pissed that Sony did that, and its a pain in the ass to extend it.


What the hell was Sony and their dumbass design team thinking !!!!


Love the CT-500,,, but yea,, that connecting cable sucks beyond the 10th power of suck !!!!


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awholelottalumps* /forum/post/17047099
> 
> 
> Hey Davyo I was wondering why you moved the CT500 from the top of your tv,did it not sound great there because that is where I intend on mounting mine with velcro pads.I would be grateful for your thoughts on this subject,thanks.



I mounted the CT-500 on the wall above my LCD to get it even higher than it was when it was sitting on the top my LCD.


A page or two back on this thread I included a detailed explaination of why I did that with pictures.

Just go back a bit on this thread and you will see my post w/ the pictures.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## ameerb

Anyone find settings they're happy with yet? I've been playing but I don't think I've gotten it quite right yet.


Also, Sony's manual does a crap job describing the different sound fields. Anyone have more info on them? I know the names are self-explanatory, but I'm more curious to know things like which sound fields produce better surround effects, etc.


----------



## DragonlordP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/17047000
> 
> 
> As to the price difference being 70% higher than the CT-100 the CT-100 sells on Amazon for $252.41 while the CT-500 sells on Amazon for $446.81, by my math that comes in at under or around a 50% price difference.



Actually, by my math the CT-500's amazon price is 77% higher than the price of the CT-100. You could say that the CT-100 is 43.5% cheaper compared to the HT-CT500 but, the way gigaguy expressed it, he was perfectly right.


----------



## gigaguy

dragonlord, I knew there were some supersmart people here









the 500 is priced quite a bit more than the 100. I wanted more quality materials for it.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/17049220
> 
> 
> Actually, by my math the CT-500's amazon price is 77% higher than the price of the CT-100. You could say that the CT-100 is 43.5% cheaper compared to the HT-CT500 but, the way gigaguy expressed it, he was perfectly right.



Yes, you are 100% right,,,,,, I stand corrected.


I was having a bad math day.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## maggiemaggie

Talk about a surprise - there is a CircuitCity.com owned by Systemax (whoever that is). Anyway, they carry the CT500 so maybe Best Buy will get the message....I always use the Geek Squad.


----------



## Burnerbum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maggiemaggie* /forum/post/17050568
> 
> 
> Talk about a surprise - there is a CircuitCity.com owned by Systemax (whoever that is). Anyway, they carry the CT500 so maybe Best Buy will get the message....I always use the Geek Squad.



Same that own Tigerdirect and CompUSA


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maggiemaggie* /forum/post/17050568
> 
> 
> Talk about a surprise - there is a CircuitCity.com owned by Systemax (whoever that is). Anyway, they carry the CT500 so maybe Best Buy will get the message....I always use the Geek Squad.



I dont think there is any message for BestBuy to get,,,, Im sure they and other stores will be stocking the CT-500 when it is made available to them.


Right now the CT-500 is only available on-line, the reason for that is Sony is using us online buyers as beta tester's for the CT-500,, after all the bugs are worked out they will release it to BestBuy and Wal-Mart and all the other stores that have carried the CT-100.


Only after Sony feels the CT-500 is ready for a general public release is when you will see it in BestBuy.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## Virgilen

Come on guys... what about posting some settings soon


----------



## seekbus

Can someone tell me how long the remote connector cord is that runs from the speaker to the sub? If it is too short, can it be extended? Is it a standard cord? Thanks!


----------



## Virgilen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seekbus* /forum/post/17064377
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how long the remote connector cord is that runs from the speaker to the sub? If it is too short, can it be extended? Is it a standard cord? Thanks!



I think it's around 2,5 meters long. It's a standard remote cabel so I guess you can extend it just like the speaker cables. If you have a sony tv, you can just use the "control via HDMI" instead.


----------



## seekbus

Thanks Virgilen. I have a Samsung TV, so no dice on controlling via HDMI. I have a feeling that the cord that comes with the system isn't going to be long enough to reach where I want to put the sub. I plan to hide the sub as well, so I won't be able to depend on it to interact with the remote.


I'm not sure exactly what a standard remote cable looks like. Anyone have examples? I did a little digging around online but haven't had any luck pulling anything up yet.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seekbus* /forum/post/17065554
> 
> 
> Thanks Virgilen. I have a Samsung TV, so no dice on controlling via HDMI. I have a feeling that the cord that comes with the system isn't going to be long enough to reach where I want to put the sub. I plan to hide the sub as well, so I won't be able to depend on it to interact with the remote.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what a standard remote cable looks like. Anyone have examples? I did a little digging around online but haven't had any luck pulling anything up yet.



I was looking my CT-500 remote cable and it seems its just a standard cable, like a pin cable for headphones or a mic, Radio Shack sells them.

The speaker wire clips just pop off when you press on them so they can be extended as well.


While the speaker cord on the CT-500 sucks compared to the serial pin cable the CT-100 used, at least the CT-500 cable (speaker and remote cable) can be extended with a little bit of work and a trip to Radio Shack.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## seekbus

Thanks davyo. That's very helpful. Guess I'm going to take the plunge.


----------



## Burnerbum

I'm having a problem with lip-sync. When I'm watching a movie (cable) the sound and the lips get out of sync so I go in and change the setting on the 500 and get it back in sync. After about an hour or 2 it starts to drift back out of sync and I have to lower the setting on the 500. I don't know if this is caused by Cable, Sony 500 or Sharp Aquos. Has anyone else experienced this. On my other HD TV which is fed through the same line as the other setup it is fine without any adjustments.


----------



## julio123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burnerbum* /forum/post/17066075
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with lip-sync. When I'm watching a movie (cable) the sound and the lips get out of sync so I go in and change the setting on the 500 and get it back in sync. After about an hour or 2 it starts to drift back out of sync and I have to lower the setting on the 500. I don't know if this is caused by Cable, Sony 500 or Sharp Aquos. Has anyone else experienced this. On my other HD TV which is fed through the same line as the other setup it is fine without any adjustments.



I have seen the lip sync problem too last night. But I think its only when I go back and forth with the GUI menu a multiple times. Last week the GUI menu would come instantenously. However, last night it took a while too come, just like YOTR and other members had described, so when I did this a multiple times after which I noticed the lip sync problem.


After that I did a restart and didn't see any lip sync problem when the system was on for more than an hour or so.


I too have a Sharp AQUOS LCD and the DVD Player was connected to the CT500.


I really like the system. But I dont understand why these problems come up after a certain amount of usage.


My first post over here but I have been following this thread for quite a while.


----------



## mattpol

I'm having some problems with IR reception/pickup on the soundbar (all is good on the sub/receiver unit). Anyone else finding this? There seems to be very little tolerance in where the soundbar IR receiver sees a signal.


----------



## Burnerbum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattpol* /forum/post/17069595
> 
> 
> I'm having some problems with IR reception/pickup on the soundbar (all is good on the sub/receiver unit). Anyone else finding this? There seems to be very little tolerance in where the soundbar IR receiver sees a signal.



Yes, I have to be dead on in front of the soundbar for it to pick up the signal. I'm getting sort of frustrated with this.


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burnerbum* /forum/post/17069770
> 
> 
> Yes, I have to be dead on in front of the soundbar for it to pick up the signal. I'm getting sort of frustrated with this.



No problem here. I can be 20 ft away and off center from the soundbar with the subwoffer blocked and still control the system. Check your batteries. They may be weak.


----------



## ameerb

I've had the soundbar for about a week now and wanted to give my impressions...


Firstly, the thing can get LOUD. I have a decent sized living room connected to the dining room and kitchen, and with it turned up about 75%, it's LOUD all the way back in the kitchen. And the quality of sound didn't seem to degrade at louder volumes.


The subwoofer sounds good. Nice and punchy like everyone in this thread has said. I do think it could stand to have a little more power.


Listening to music is a little bit disappointing. It doesn't sound bad by any means, just a little "meh." I don't find the sound to be very rich and I think the sub lacks the power to really do justice to any music.


With movies, I have been impressed with the sound quality. Dialogue is very clear (and the "night mode" is very useful) which seems to have been a complaint with the 100. However, I have been very disappointed with the surround effect. That said, I don't think this is any fault of the ct500 itself. I'm almost sure it has to do with my room setup. One side wall opens into an entry-way and the other has a large stone fireplace on it. I also don't have a back wall due to the dining room/kitchen being connected. To make matters worse, I have vaulted ceilings where the sound bar is mounted. So there really isn't much room for reflection at all.


I definitely had a good experience with the ct500 as far as quality/volume/ease of use/connectivity, but I just don't think it suits my needs. This was a concern for me before I bought it, but I figured it was worth a shot. I really wanted a sound bar to work for me because I'm not in the mood to crawl through the attic and run a bunch of speaker wire.


Please take this as a POSITIVE review of the ct500. But, like me, you'll have to try it yourself to make sure it fits your needs.


I just got my RMA from amazon and then promptly spent twice as much on an onkyo receiver+Energy Take Classic+Sub setup. I have no idea where I'm going to put the speaker cables/stands due to having a couple of large dogs running around at all times. Ah well. Hopefully I'll eventually be happy with my new setup.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ameerb* /forum/post/17074141
> 
> 
> I've had the soundbar for about a week now and wanted to give my impressions...
> 
> 
> Firstly, the thing can get LOUD. I have a decent sized living room connected to the dining room and kitchen, and with it turned up about 75%, it's LOUD all the way back in the kitchen. And the quality of sound didn't seem to degrade at louder volumes.
> 
> 
> The subwoofer sounds good. Nice and punchy like everyone in this thread has said. I do think it could stand to have a little more power.
> 
> 
> Listening to music is a little bit disappointing. It doesn't sound bad by any means, just a little "meh." I don't find the sound to be very rich and I think the sub lacks the power to really do justice to any music.
> 
> 
> With movies, I have been impressed with the sound quality. Dialogue is very clear (and the "night mode" is very useful) which seems to have been a complaint with the 100. However, I have been very disappointed with the surround effect. That said, I don't think this is any fault of the ct500 itself. I'm almost sure it has to do with my room setup. One side wall opens into an entry-way and the other has a large stone fireplace on it. I also don't have a back wall due to the dining room/kitchen being connected. To make matters worse, I have vaulted ceilings where the sound bar is mounted. So there really isn't much room for reflection at all.
> 
> 
> I definitely had a good experience with the ct500 as far as quality/volume/ease of use/connectivity, but I just don't think it suits my needs. This was a concern for me before I bought it, but I figured it was worth a shot. I really wanted a sound bar to work for me because I'm not in the mood to crawl through the attic and run a bunch of speaker wire.
> 
> 
> Please take this as a POSITIVE review of the ct500. But, like me, you'll have to try it yourself to make sure it fits your needs.
> 
> 
> I just got my RMA from amazon and then promptly spent twice as much on an onkyo receiver+Energy Take Classic+Sub setup. I have no idea where I'm going to put the speaker cables/stands due to having a couple of large dogs running around at all times. Ah well. Hopefully I'll eventually be happy with my new setup.



Yes, as with all soundbars the CT-500 is VERY dependent on reflective walls, the more un-cluttered wall space the better the surround effect.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## renardbsn

I have a co-worker who just purchased a HT-CT500. I plan on getting one in the near future, going to monitor his experience with it. Anyway we were looking at the manual regarding the connections. He will be using all HDMI capable components. A RUKO for Netflix, DVD player, and HD cable box. It would be Ruko===>500, DVD===>500, Cable===>500, 500===>TV. The manual shows using the digital optical cable to connect from the tv to the sub in addition to the HDMI out from the sub to the TV. If I understand connections correctly, if he does not plan on viewing the TV without using the cable, does he really need to run the optical cable? It would seem to me that the sub is inputing all signals and outputing to the TV. I can think the digital optical would only be needed if he was viewing the TV with a tuner/antenna or as I would say "rabbit ears". Am I completely off-base? Is there some function he would be missing by not using the digital optical. Thanks.


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *renardbsn* /forum/post/17076768
> 
> 
> I have a co-worker who just purchased a HT-CT500. I plan on getting one in the near future, going to monitor his experience with it. Anyway we were looking at the manual regarding the connections. He will be using all HDMI capable components. A RUKO for Netflix, DVD player, and HD cable box. It would be Ruko===>500, DVD===>500, Cable===>500, 500===>TV. The manual shows using the digital optical cable to connect from the tv to the sub in addition to the HDMI out from the sub to the TV. If I understand connections correctly, if he does not plan on viewing the TV without using the cable, does he really need to run the optical cable? It would seem to me that the sub is inputing all signals and outputing to the TV. I can think the digital optical would only be needed if he was viewing the TV with a tuner/antenna or as I would say "rabbit ears". Am I completely off-base? Is there some function he would be missing by not using the digital optical. Thanks.



This is exactly how I have my components hooked up. I am not using any optical cables. Since the components output the audio and video signals via HDMI, all that is needed is the CT500 to output the audio to the soundbar/sub and the video to the TV. You would only run an optical cable from the TV to the CT500 if you wanted the TV's audio to process through the CT500 such as the case when getting the signal from "rabbit ears" as you stated.


----------



## Virgilen

@Davio


Would you be so kind as to post your settings for tv and musiclistening. I know they aren't final but it would be a great help, as I'm more of an expert on picture settings than on audio settings.


Thank you


----------



## seekbus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pabad* /forum/post/17070784
> 
> 
> No problem here. I can be 20 ft away and off center from the soundbar with the subwoffer blocked and still control the system. Check your batteries. They may be weak.



I'm having really inconsistent response from using the remote with the soundbar. Using it with the sub always works, but sometimes when I turn the system on, the remote will work with the soundbar itself. Sometimes it won't.


On a somewhat related note, sometimes when I turn the system on, the tv speakers are active and I can adjust the volume on the tv speakers. Other times, the tv speakers are inactive.


I'm not quite sure what is causing either of these issues.


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seekbus* /forum/post/17093768
> 
> 
> I'm having really inconsistent response from using the remote with the soundbar. Using it with the sub always works, but sometimes when I turn the system on, the remote will work with the soundbar itself. Sometimes it won't.
> 
> 
> On a somewhat related note, sometimes when I turn the system on, the tv speakers are active and I can adjust the volume on the tv speakers. Other times, the tv speakers are inactive.
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure what is causing either of these issues.



Have you tried to "Cold Reset" the system? (described on pg 100 of the manual) This solved my problem when the system only output 2.0 sound even though I was viewing programming in 5.1 sound. If that does not work to solve your problem then I would contact Sony tech support.


----------



## seekbus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pabad* /forum/post/17094057
> 
> 
> Have you tried to "Cold Reset" the system? (described on pg 100 of the manual) This solved my problem when the system only output 2.0 sound even though I was viewing programming in 5.1 sound. If that does not work to solve your problem then I would contact Sony tech support.



Thanks. I'll try the reset this evening.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Virgilen* /forum/post/17089573
> 
> 
> @Davio
> 
> 
> Would you be so kind as to post your settings for tv and musiclistening. I know they aren't final but it would be a great help, as I'm more of an expert on picture settings than on audio settings.
> 
> 
> Thank you



Only if you spell my name correctly










Anyhow, I will take a look and see what my most used settings are and post those,, but to be honest Im still experimenting and doing changes to find the perfect settings for my room.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## OnlyShawn

Gentlemen (/Ladies?),


Am I missing something here? How can I hook up coax cable (you know, normal comcast or brighthouse with the screw-tip coax cable)? Does it go into the tv, and then i take audio output from the TV into the 500, or is there a different connector I can plug into the 500? I'm looking at the back of the 500, and there obviously aren't any coax connections (except for the fm antenna).


Thanks!


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OnlyShawn* /forum/post/17112612
> 
> 
> Gentlemen (/Ladies?),
> 
> 
> Does it go into the tv, and then i take audio output from the TV into the 500



Yes


----------



## hdiniowa

First off, thanks to all of you on all the great information you provided. I have been eying the CT100 for some time, but with the new 500 out and the positive response, I decided to dive in. (Ok, actually I finally convinced my wife this would be cool.







) My surround sound system just does not cut it for me with my room layout.


I put in the order and Amazon just in case I have to return it. I should have it this weekend, and I will post how it came in and performs for me.


Thanks again!


----------



## MondoRock

Any idea when this will show up at Best Buy?


----------



## jbf777

I am trying out my Sony CT500 soundbar with a Panasonic 37" G1 LCD HDTV. I notice the hue (tint) is better when I connect the tv Directly to the sat. box instead of the soundbar. For audio I connected the Digital Optical jack on the tv to the optical in on the soundbar. (I have already tried HDMI connection directly from satelite to soundbar back to tv with soundbar pass-through on but it didn't make a difference in color so I went with the satellite box to tv direct route). I still would like to connect the sat. box directly to the soundbar for HDMI sound but without sacrificing hue...btw, I don't have a white balance on the tv and adjusting hue did not help (the greens were too much and adjusting to more red didn't help) Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbf777* /forum/post/17120583
> 
> 
> I am trying out my Sony CT500 soundbar with a Panasonic 37" G1 LCD HDTV. I notice the hue (tint) is better when I connect the tv Directly to the sat. box instead of the soundbar. For audio I connected the Digital Optical jack on the tv to the optical in on the soundbar. (I have already tried HDMI connection directly from satelite to soundbar back to tv with soundbar pass-through on but it didn't make a difference in color so I went with the satellite box to tv direct route). I still would like to connect the sat. box directly to the soundbar for HDMI sound but without sacrificing hue...btw, I don't have a white balance on the tv and adjusting hue did not help (the greens were too much and adjusting to more red didn't help) Thanks for any advice!



I don't think you necessarily need to connect your SAT box directly to the soundbar. I've always heard that it's better to connect the cable or SAT box directly to the tv via HDMI, instead of going through a component anyway. Also, you shouldn't be loosing an audio since you have a optical cable ran to the CT500; since a optical cable still transfers digital sound. Cable and SAT don't offer Uncompressed TrueHD sound like blu-ray does; so it wouldn't make a difference whether you ran it with a digital optical cable or a HDMI cable. I have my cable box ran directly to my tv and a digital optical cable ran to the CT500 like you do; but like I said, my PS3 is ran to the CT500 and then to the TV with HDMI; just on a separate input. Also, I don't know if your SAT box has this option or not, but you might want to check to make sure that your settings for your box has direct audio / pass through audio (or whatever your particular box calls it) turned on / checked. This will insure that the audio for the show you are watching is passed directly through your box to the tv, without being "tampered" with. Hope this helps.


Thanks




***Edit***

Just because I wasn’t satisfied with my explanation of pass through audio (consequence of being a perfectionist), here is an explanation taken from the manual of my cable box. *Note* Auto is typically the default, and your box may have more setting or less.


“Auto designates that the [box] will provide the digital audio format specified by the connected device (TV or home theater receiver) when that device was first connected…”


“Pass Through designates that the [box] will provide the same digital audio format on the HDMI output as is provided with the program being viewed at that time. For example, if the program has a Dolby Digital soundtrack, the [box] will pass the Dolby Digital audio to the HDMI output.”


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbf777* /forum/post/17120583
> 
> 
> I am trying out my Sony CT500 soundbar with a Panasonic 37" G1 LCD HDTV. I notice the hue (tint) is better when I connect the tv Directly to the sat. box instead of the soundbar. For audio I connected the Digital Optical jack on the tv to the optical in on the soundbar. (I have already tried HDMI connection directly from satelite to soundbar back to tv with soundbar pass-through on but it didn't make a difference in color so I went with the satellite box to tv direct route). I still would like to connect the sat. box directly to the soundbar for HDMI sound but without sacrificing hue...btw, I don't have a white balance on the tv and adjusting hue did not help (the greens were too much and adjusting to more red didn't help) Thanks for any advice!



Have you tried selecting VIDEO DIRECT => ON from the CT500 GUI HDMI menu? When this is set to ON the video signal coming from your cable box to the CT500 via HDMI should pass through to the TV without the CT500 processing the signal therefore giving you the same picture quality as hooking it up to the TV directly. This also eliminates the need to run an optical cable. Additionally you should have better sound since the sound from your cable box travels to the CT500 directly instead of processing through the TV first and then to the soundbar. VIDEO DIRECT is not the same as HDMI PASS THROUGH. HDMI PASS THROUGH allows you to watch cable or other HDMI components with the CT500 turned off.


----------



## Impala

Just bought mine from provantage, should be here Thursday, I hope this is good for my college apartment. My room is pretty small so it should be nice.


----------



## gary_now




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pabad* /forum/post/17094057
> 
> 
> Have you tried to "Cold Reset" the system? (described on pg 100 of the manual) This solved my problem when the system only output 2.0 sound even though I was viewing programming in 5.1 sound. If that does not work to solve your problem then I would contact Sony tech support.



I'm having the same issue, except my remote never seems to work with just the soundbar. I tried the cold reset, but still no joy. For others, does the remote work if you only point it at the soundbar? The cables seem to be well connected, so I don't think that is the problem. Any thoughts? Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## OnlyShawn

btw...I'm selling mine, if anyone's in the DC area and wants one. $400 (somewhat negotiable).


If you go on over to the DC craigslist and search for htct500, you'll see mine...there's another dude selling a 100, also.










I do really like how it sounds (and I'm sure it would get better with time), but my setup/needs have changed since I ordered it, and I can't bring myself to keep it at this point, so it needs a new home!


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary_now* /forum/post/17127466
> 
> 
> I'm having the same issue, except my remote never seems to work with just the soundbar. I tried the cold reset, but still no joy. For others, does the remote work if you only point it at the soundbar? The cables seem to be well connected, so I don't think that is the problem. Any thoughts? Thanks for your help and advice.



My remote works with both the sub and soundbar. Maybe you have a defective remote control cable. I believe it is a 3.5mm mini male to male cable so I would go to Radio Shack or any electronics store and pick up a 6ft or longer if you sub is far from the soundbar and see if that solves your problem. Also I would make sure to have fresh batteries in the remote.


----------



## eL777

Hey guys, I have been reading A LOT on these forums recently and bought a 52" samsung B750 but now I'm looking for some good sound and I am really interested in the CT500. Some of you experts out there, could you please comment on what you think about my room setup (in the attached pic) and if it would be suitable for this unit. I really don't have a good setup for 5.1 so I am really hoping a sound bar would be my best option. I also don't want to run a thousand cables and one more thing... I live in an apartment so I don't want a system that will keep people pissed at me. Thanks for any input!


----------



## BradleyLX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eL777* /forum/post/17129308
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I have been reading A LOT on these forums recently and bought a 52" samsung B750 but now I'm looking for some good sound and I am really interested in the CT500. Some of you experts out there, could you please comment on what you think about my room setup (in the attached pic) and if it would be suitable for this unit. I really don't have a good setup for 5.1 so I am really hoping a sound bar would be my best option. I also don't want to run a thousand cables and one more thing... I live in an apartment so I don't want a system that will keep people pissed at me. Thanks for any input!



I have both of them but in a different room setup. If you like some BASS the CT 500 can deliver. I have the TV fairly high (above fire-place) and the the TV sound is ok by itself. But for music or movies the CT 500 takes it to another level. But it aint cheap, thats for sure.


Naturally it aint as good as 5.1 but its simpler of course. Plus the CT-500 passes HDMI straight thru from my TIVO when its off, kinda like my ONKYO TX-SR606 does upstairs.

I dont have Blue-Ray, just HD from Cable and as you know. The 750 rocks!


----------



## gary_now




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pabad* /forum/post/17128487
> 
> 
> My remote works with both the sub and soundbar. Maybe you have a defective remote control cable. I believe it is a 3.5mm mini male to male cable so I would go to Radio Shack or any electronics store and pick up a 6ft or longer if you sub is far from the soundbar and see if that solves your problem. Also I would make sure to have fresh batteries in the remote.



Thanks, I'll go to The Shack today and see if I can get one and try it out. Otherwise, I suppose I'll have to RMA the whole unit and get a replacement if it's not the cable.


I'll let you know my results. Thanks for your help.


----------



## hiker2b

New to this forum so I hope I am not asking a question that has already been asked. But... how long is the speaker cable that runs from the sub to the sound bar? I searched through the thread and didn't see the specific length.


Thanks for the help... hoping to pick one of these up in the near future.


----------



## HowardK

For those of you that own this unit and have owned the HT-CT100, what are the biggest improvements? I just got a ct100 and find the weak link to be the lower volume on certain cable box channels.


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker2b* /forum/post/17132897
> 
> 
> New to this forum so I hope I am not asking a question that has already been asked. But... how long is the speaker cable that runs from the sub to the sound bar? I searched through the thread and didn't see the specific length.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help... hoping to pick one of these up in the near future.



From pg 101 of the manual: Speaker cords 3 m (118 1/8 in)


The manual is downloadable from the Sonystyle.com website


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HowardK* /forum/post/17133310
> 
> 
> For those of you that own this unit and have owned the HT-CT100, what are the biggest improvements? I just got a ct100 and find the weak link to be the lower volume on certain cable box channels.



Going from the CT-100 to the CT-500 my opinions are:


Bigger cleaner sound.

Wider more realistic surround sound.

On screen menu's are very nice to have.

Looks cooler.

Better dialog sound.

Cleaner tighter bass.

Did I mention the much better more convincing realistic surround sound.


For me, the CT-500 has been a huge improvement over the CT-100, and well worth the extra money.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## Virgilen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/17134178
> 
> 
> Going from the CT-100 to the CT-500 my opinions are:
> 
> 
> Bigger cleaner sound.
> 
> Wider more realistic surround sound.
> 
> On screen menu's are very nice to have.
> 
> Looks cooler.
> 
> Better dialog sound.
> 
> Cleaner tighter bass.
> 
> Did I mention the much better more convincing realistic surround sound.
> 
> 
> For me, the CT-500 has been a huge improvement over the CT-100, and well worth the extra money.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



What about those settings "Davyo"?


----------



## hiker2b

Thanks pabad... just downloaded it!


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Virgilen* /forum/post/17134199
> 
> 
> What about those settings "Davyo"?



I am so sorry I have not posted those yet,, as I had promised.


My delay has been that I have been super busy work wise, and have not had that much of a chance in the last week or two to spend any time with the 500.


Also, since I am "still" experimenting with the settings I have not decided on a "set it and leave it" spot yet.


The next few days I have off from work so I promise to post settings.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## MontanaHandball

I just purchased the following from Vanns with a Friday delivery date:


Panasonic 46S1 plasma

Panasonic BD60 blue ray

Sony CT500 soundbar


I have the Dish Network VIP722 Hi Def DVR.

What would the best way to connect these four using 3 HDMI cables?

I'm new to the Hi Def world so I need all the help I can get.


Thanks


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MontanaHandball* /forum/post/17138575
> 
> 
> I just purchased the following from Vanns with a Friday delivery date:
> 
> 
> Panasonic 46S1 plasma
> 
> Panasonic BD60 blue ray
> 
> Sony CT500 soundbar
> 
> 
> I have the Dish Network VIP722 Hi Def DVR.
> 
> What would the best way to connect these four using 3 HDMI cables?
> 
> I'm new to the Hi Def world so I need all the help I can get.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Just run the HDMI's from the BluRay and the HD DVR to the CT-500 HDMI inputs and then the HDMI out from the CT-500 to your 46S1, you'll only be using 3 HDMI cables and you will have one extra HDMI input left open on the CT-500 to add something else if ya ever need to.


Have fun with the new toys and welcome to the forum.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## CHASLS2

So the HT-CT500 is a complete setup ready to hook up to my TV? I'm looking for a complete sound system for my 5020 FD Pioneer, this is my bedroom setup and i don't want to have speakers all over the room and wires all layed out everywhere.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHASLS2* /forum/post/17139239
> 
> 
> So the HT-CT500 is a complete setup ready to hook up to my TV? I'm looking for a complete sound system for my 5020 FD Pioneer, this is my bedroom setup and i don't want to have speakers all over the room and wires all layed out everywhere.



Yes, it is a complete set-up,,,,, but a question,,, you have a Kuro/Pioneer 5020,,,, I used to own a 60" Kuro 6020 and also the 60" Pioneer 6070, they both had a subwofter out and both sounded pretty darn good when I had a sub hooked up to them.


While the CT-500 does sound better I would think for a simple bedroom set-up it would be best to just hook up a sub to your Pioneer 5020 and use the 5020 fake surround effect,, much cheaper as well.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## Burnerbum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/17139260
> 
> 
> While the CT-500 does sound better I would think for a simple bedroom set-up it would be best to just hook up a sub to your Pioneer 5020 and use the 5020 fake surround effect,, much cheaper as well.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



It's amazing how a subwoofer added to a tinny sounding TV can bring it to life. I wish my Sharp Aquos had a sub out.


I'm sorry to say I'm returning my CT-500. Along with the frustration I have with the remote responding, I am tired of syncing up the audio. I get the audio to match the lips and within 2 hours it starts drifting off again and I have to change the setting. I didn't have this problem with the CT-100 and I can't find anyway to correct it so I've given up.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burnerbum* /forum/post/17139288
> 
> 
> It's amazing how a subwoofer added to a tinny sounding TV can bring it to life. I wish my Sharp Aquos had a sub out.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to say I'm returning my CT-500. Along with the frustration I have with the remote responding, I am tired of syncing up the audio. I get the audio to match the lips and within 2 hours it starts drifting off again and I have to change the setting. I didn't have this problem with the CT-100 and I can't find anyway to correct it so I've given up.



Yes, a sub out makes a BIG difference on a TV,,, it was a night and day difference with my Kuro.

The reason your Aquos and other panels dont have sub's out is simple,, panel maker's are dumb-ass's.


As far as your CT-500 being out of sync, sounds like ya just got a bad one, perhaps an exchange instead of giving up ?


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## Burnerbum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/17139334
> 
> 
> Yes, a sub out makes a BIG difference on a TV,,, it was a night and day difference with my Kuro.
> 
> The reason your Aquos and other panels dont have sub's out is simple,, panel maker's are dumb-ass's.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



And that's the Truth!


My 52" Sharp has the worst sound I've heard. My 52" Vizio has a decent sound, certainly not surround but pleasant to listen to for regular TV viewing. And neither of them have a sub out.


On my 46" Vizio I tapped into the little sub on the speakers and ran it to a powered sub and it works great. That is the model that have the silver speakers across the bottom.


----------



## darktiger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/17134524
> 
> 
> I am so sorry I have not posted those yet,, as I had promised.
> 
> 
> My delay has been that I have been super busy work wise, and have not had that much of a chance in the last week or two to spend any time with the 500.
> 
> 
> Also, since I am "still" experimenting with the settings I have not decided on a "set it and leave it" spot yet.
> 
> 
> The next few days I have off from work so I promise to post settings.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Thanks. When ever you get your settings, I would be interested...


----------



## sga000

I don't know if we're supposed to talk about price here. (It seems like some posts were about Provantage in the early days of this thread, so maybe it's okay). Today, Amazon has the CT500 for $389, CT100 for $247. I'm tempted to go for the CT500, but I'm still reading this forum, waiting for more reviews. When is da1writer going to tell us what he thinks?


----------



## CHASLS2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/17139260
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a complete set-up,,,,, but a question,,, you have a Kuro/Pioneer 5020,,,, I used to own a 60" Kuro 6020 and also the 60" Pioneer 6070, they both had a subwofter out and both sounded pretty darn good when I had a sub hooked up to them.
> 
> 
> While the CT-500 does sound better I would think for a simple bedroom set-up it would be best to just hook up a sub to your Pioneer 5020 and use the 5020 fake surround effect,, much cheaper as well.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Guess i will check out the back of the 5202 or look in the manual and see.


If the 6020 has it then i would think my 5020 does as well.


----------



## CHASLS2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHASLS2* /forum/post/17142938
> 
> 
> Guess i will check out the back of the 5202 or look in the manual and see.
> 
> 
> If the 6020 has it then i would think my 5020 does as well.



There is a sub out on my 5020FD. Now the question is, what sub should i get?


----------



## Pingis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHASLS2* /forum/post/17142967
> 
> 
> There is a sub out on my 5020FD. Now the question is, what sub should i get?



I'm in the same boat as you. I have a pro111fd. I picked up a CT100 today to test it out and so far i'm impressed. I don't really notice the surround effect but its definitely an improvement over the display speakers. Just wondering if it would be better to just get a sub and return the CT100. Thanks for any advice. Or should I pick up a CT500 used off of craigslist?


----------



## Pingis

well, since no responded i decided to pick up the CT500 off a fellow on craigslist for $300. That's only 25 more than I paid for the CT100 so it was worth it to me.


I used the CT100 for only a day and I liked it for the most part but had trouble hearing the dialogue. I used the settings I found on these forums and that helped a little. I was just planning on keeping it but couldnt pass up the deal on the CT500. There is a small dent in the speaker grill but it doesn't effect the sound, thats why it was so cheap. After plugging setting up the CT500 I immediately noticed a difference in the volume levels. It was much louder than the 100.


It was a little after midnight so I couldnt really test it out. I'll post new impressions tomorrow when I have more time to play around with the settings and positioning of the bar.


----------



## sga000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pingis* /forum/post/17152191
> 
> 
> well, since no responded i decided to pick up the CT500 off a fellow on craigslist for $300. That's only 25 more than I paid for the CT100 so it was worth it to me.
> 
> 
> I used the CT100 for only a day and I liked it for the most part but had trouble hearing the dialogue. I used the settings I found on these forums and that helped a little. I was just planning on keeping it but couldnt pass up the deal on the CT500. There is a small dent in the speaker grill but it doesn't effect the sound, thats why it was so cheap. After plugging setting up the CT500 I immediately noticed a difference in the volume levels. It was much louder than the 100.
> 
> 
> It was a little after midnight so I couldnt really test it out. I'll post new impressions tomorrow when I have more time to play around with the settings and positioning of the bar.



Pingis, I'll be interested to hear your impressions after more testing. I was tempted by that item with the dent (I live in the area where the item was being sold and thought maybe I could pick it up and save the shipping?), but it looks like you jumped on it and got a great deal.


There were many posts and curiosity about the CT500 a couple of months ago. Now it seems to be kind of dead here. I wonder if that indicates lack of interest or unhappiness with this product. Davyo, keep it coming. And I really want to know when Da1writer is coming back! He had such helpful insights, and I'd love to hear what he thinks about the CT500.


----------



## Swiftks

I check this thread everyday just to see what's new, if anything. I think the main reason most of the chatter has died down is because most of the people who knew about the CT500 release and wear anticipating its release have already made a decision on it. Many people already bought it; some have not. Haven't really heard of to many problems recently and other than those systems that had some initial bugs, I guess there's mainly just setup questions now. My biggest issue was trying to decide what way I wanted to run my HD Cable box to the CT500; HDMI or optical cable. I think that once this product becomes available to the general public, i.e. @ bestbuy, walmart, etc., there will be a whole new crowd of people searching for reviews, settings, etc. and this thread might pick back up for a while. As for my CT500, it's still going strong. No problems to report, setting are where I like them, sound is loud and sub is tight. Watched both Gladiator and Braveheart on blueray last week, and they sound awesome. I'll continue to keep an eye on this thread, and try to help where I can.


-Thanks


----------



## Pingis

CT500 update:


So I just finished playing some Batman Arkham Asylum and it was great. I had no problem hearing the dialogue at all like I did with the CT100. I have both hooked up right now and with the CT100, I have to leave the volume at around 19 to hear spoken dialogue but that makes the overall volume too loud for where I live.


I had the CT500 at 12 and it was perfect. This maybe because I mounted the bar above my TV. It makes a big difference to my ears. I was worried that there might be something wrong with the system because I don't know how it received the dent to the grill but so far so good. All the source I've tried have worked great.


----------



## eL777

Hey guys, I decided to get the CT500 and I hooked it up and everything today and it sounds awesome. I have one issue though, when watching digital cable the sound will cut out for like 1 sec. This happens like every 15-20 minutes. I have checked my HDMI connections and everything is good. Do I have a defective unit or is there a setting that can be changed?


----------



## IntotheBlue

Pingis, when you game do you switch it into Game mode or just leave it in Movie?


----------



## Pingis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/17158860
> 
> 
> Pingis, when you game do you switch it into Game mode or just leave it in Movie?



I switch to game mode. I have the sub turned up +1 and the treble up +2 last i checked it.


----------



## Virgilen

Post some settings someone!


----------



## eL777

Well guys, I think I'm going to give up on this as well. I love the sound from the CT500 and I love how easy it is (no running wires) but I've just encountered too many problems. I think I resolved my cutting out problem because I think it was my cable box but there has always been something else bothering me. The audio doesn't exactly match the video. I know there is a A/V sync option but I've tried every setting in there and no luck. Turning on Video Direct helped A LOT but didn't completely get rid of the delay. Oh well, I may get an onkyo HTiB but I really hate running wires..


----------



## pclark24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eL777* /forum/post/17164751
> 
> 
> Well guys, I think I'm going to give up on this as well. I love the sound from the CT500 and I love how easy it is (no running wires) but I've just encountered too many problems. I think I resolved my cutting out problem because I think it was my cable box but there has always been something else bothering me. The audio doesn't exactly match the video. I know there is a A/V sync option but I've tried every setting in there and no luck. Turning on Video Direct helped A LOT but didn't completely get rid of the delay. Oh well, I may get an onkyo HTiB but I really hate running wires..



Yes if you don't like it or can't be happy with it I would return it. How do you know it is not the TV station that is out of sync? Are they out of sync when you play a movie? For me FOX, and NBC are constantly out of sync with live broadcast. CBS, ESPN and all my moive channels are always fine. If I change th A/V sync and forget to turn it off before I play COD 4 I get my butt kicked because it is so out of sync. Not that I am that good anyway but you need to be in sync to play that game.


pclark


----------



## Virgilen

I have these sync problems to. Anybody have a solution?


----------



## INMET

new to post, received my 500 about a week ago from Amazon.com, so far , all is ok, no sync issues, connected via hdmi,HD cable box, bd player to sub in, hdmi out to tv, no loss of picture quality,Sony 46". First time soundbar user,my main setup in LR is sony 5.1 w Klipsch f&r and Velodyne 10"sub, 52" sony, 500 is for my den area, quite impressed w/

sound quality, I did move bar from under tv to on top ( heavy duty velcro), significant

improvement in audio,and looks good, still tweeking, I have hdmi pass through "ON",video direct "ON", nice feature to have 500 off and listen w/ tv speakers.

any way , I think I got a good one (so far), after tweeking some more I would like to post my settings, some think the post has slowed down, so I wanted to give my 2cents

worth.

Thanks


----------



## eL777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclark24* /forum/post/17165622
> 
> 
> Yes if you don't like it or can't be happy with it I would return it. How do you know it is not the TV station that is out of sync? Are they out of sync when you play a movie? For me FOX, and NBC are constantly out of sync with live broadcast. CBS, ESPN and all my moive channels are always fine. If I change th A/V sync and forget to turn it off before I play COD 4 I get my butt kicked because it is so out of sync. Not that I am that good anyway but you need to be in sync to play that game.
> 
> 
> pclark



Every station and every source is out of sync. My bluray movies, my games, my digital HD cable...everything. I even had a friend over today and he noticed it before I said anything. Like I said, I tried every option with A/V sync, video direct "on" helps a lot but it is obviously still there. I have set up my return with abt, which sucks, because I really wanted this system to work out for me. I'm not going to run the risk of getting another one and it do the same thing.. I guess I'm gonna have to spend a little bit more and get a full 5.1 speaker system.. probably an onkyo system or something...


----------



## pclark24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eL777* /forum/post/17167739
> 
> 
> Every station and every source is out of sync. My bluray movies, my games, my digital HD cable...everything. I even had a friend over today and he noticed it before I said anything. Like I said, I tried every option with A/V sync, video direct "on" helps a lot but it is obviously still there. I have set up my return with abt, which sucks, because I really wanted this system to work out for me. I'm not going to run the risk of getting another one and it do the same thing.. I guess I'm gonna have to spend a little bit more and get a full 5.1 speaker system.. probably an onkyo system or something...



Wow that sucks bad. Good luck on the Onkyo system and post back here what you deceide to get, I need to build a 5.1 in the family room around a 55 inch soon.


----------



## HDCandy

Hey, I _JUST_ found out about this new Soundbar and can't find much information on it. I was skimming this forum and it seemed there were issues with the Soundbar? What issues were these?


I also can't find information on how many speakers/drivers are in the Bar itself. I have the HT-CT100 and I know it has 3, but what about the 500?


Is there anything I should be worried about, like problems with the unit and such? None of the local stores have this unit, like I said I just found out and I am excited!


P.S. Does this supposed GUI require a Sony Bravia TV or how does this GUI work? I have an LG 47LH90 LCD LED TV. How does the GUI get to the TV? Thanks!


----------



## HDCandy

Hey, I _JUST_ found out about this new Soundbar and can't find much information on it. I was skimming this forum and it seemed there were issues with the Soundbar? What issues were these?


I also can't find information on how many speakers/drivers are in the Bar itself. I have the HT-CT100 and I know it has 3, but what about the 500?


Is there anything I should be worried about, like problems with the unit and such? None of the local stores have this unit, like I said I just found out and I am excited!


P.S. Does this supposed GUI require a Sony Bravia TV or how does this GUI work? I have an LG 47LH90 LCD LED TV. How does the GUI get to the TV? Thanks!


----------



## timmmer

I just got my new HT-CT500 soundbar from Amazon, and it appears to be working great. I'm in the process of tweaking my setup, and I have a question. I am running an HDMI cable from my cable TV box to the soundbar, and I am running another HDMI cable from the soundbar to my TV (a 52" Samsung TV).


Currently, the sound bar outputs the picture to the TV but also outputs the sound to the TV. I would like to have the soundbar just output the picture to the TV (without sound), so I can play the sound only through the soundbar, even when the TV's volume is not set to 0.


Any idea how I can do this?


Thanks.


----------



## brb729

Hi all,


I've read the thread extensively and don't think I saw this issue that I'm having. my config is pc--> hdmi--> ct 500--> hdmi-->panny plasma. When i try to stream music i cant shut my tv off without the system going to standby. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Jithtproject

Go to tv menu, then go to audio & under that you can turn speakers off.


----------



## Pingis

the more i use it the more i love it. i don't think i'm ever going to miss wires again.


----------



## timmmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jithtproject* /forum/post/17172797
> 
> 
> Go to tv menu, then go to audio & under that you can turn speakers off.



Are you talking about a menu on the TV set itself, or a menu on the HT-CT500? I think you are talking about the former.


I know how to use the TV's settings to turn off the internal speakers, but I would prefer to do it through the HT-CT500.


The reason is that my wife may want to watch TV with just the TV speakers (with HDMI pass-through when the HT-CT500 is in Standby mode), so I would like the TV to have its speakers always turned on. But when I switch on the HT-CT500, I would like the HT-CT500 to not output sound through the HDMI cable to the TV set, so that I don't have to go through the trouble of either turning off the TV speakers or turning the TV volume all the way down.


Is there any way I can do this?


Thanks.


----------



## Virgilen

How do you reset the system?


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Virgilen* /forum/post/17175237
> 
> 
> How do you reset the system?



Described on pg 100 of the manual:


Use the buttons on the subwoofer for this

operation.

1 Press ?/1 to turn on the power.

2 Press INPUT SELECTOR, VOLUME -,

?/1 at the same time.

COLD RESET appears and the system is

reset. The system menu, sound field, etc.,

return to the default settings.


----------



## Virgilen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pabad* /forum/post/17177657
> 
> 
> Described on pg 100 of the manual:
> 
> 
> Use the buttons on the subwoofer for this
> 
> operation.
> 
> 1 Press ?/1 to turn on the power.
> 
> 2 Press INPUT SELECTOR, VOLUME -,
> 
> ?/1 at the same time.
> 
> COLD RESET appears and the system is
> 
> reset. The system menu, sound field, etc.,
> 
> return to the default settings.



Thank you very much.


Still no one care to post their settings?


----------



## CaptPJB

I noticed that if I use RAW data from the DVD player on a Dolby movie it looses the vocal part of the soundtrack and plays only the background tracks so I have to set the DVD to PCM to hear the movie properly. Then with PCM I am only getting two channels to the CT-500.


This does not seem right as I thought that the CT-500 could decode DTS and Dolby and that it then down mixed the output to the bar and sub?


Strangely enough this does not happen with DTS music videos I get the music plus vocals so I am puzzled is this normal or is something up with my unit or my CT-500 settings that it does not do Dolby properly?


Peter


----------



## Swiftks

I've already posted my setting a few pages back, but here the are again for anyone who cares. Have it set to Movie Mode, Center +2, Sub +2, tone = unchanged, pass through on. PS3 connected via HDMI; have PS3 set to 5.1 & 7.1 48 kHz LPCM for the best sound (thanks da1writer). Have my HD/DVR cable Box connected directly to CT500 via digital optical cable, and also connected to tv directly via HDMI, that way the video doesn't have to go through componet, and the sound doesn't have to go through the tv; picture is set to Native Resolution (cable box setting) for best picture and audio is set to uncompressed (cable box setting).


The reason I ran my cable box like this is expalined in another post... *one sec, will copy and paste...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/17120909
> 
> 
> I don't think you necessarily need to connect your SAT box directly to the soundbar. I've always heard that it's better to connect the cable or SAT box directly to the tv via HDMI, instead of going through a component anyway. Also, you shouldn't be loosing an audio since you have a optical cable ran to the CT500; since a optical cable still transfers digital sound. Cable and SAT don't offer Uncompressed TrueHD sound like blu-ray does; so it wouldn't make a difference whether you ran it with a digital optical cable or a HDMI cable. I have my cable box ran directly to my tv and a digital optical cable ran to the CT500 like you do; but like I said, my PS3 is ran to the CT500 and then to the TV with HDMI; just on a separate input. Also, I don't know if your SAT box has this option or not, but you might want to check to make sure that your settings for your box has direct audio / pass through audio (or whatever your particular box calls it) turned on / checked. This will insure that the audio for the show you are watching is passed directly through your box to the tv, without being "tampered" with. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Edit***
> 
> Just because I wasn't satisfied with my explanation of pass through audio (consequence of being a perfectionist), here is an explanation taken from the manual of my cable box. *Note* Auto is typically the default, and your box may have more setting or less.
> 
> 
> Auto designates that the [box] will provide the digital audio format specified by the connected device (TV or home theater receiver) when that device was first connected
> 
> 
> Pass Through designates that the [box] will provide the same digital audio format on the HDMI output as is provided with the program being viewed at that time. For example, if the program has a Dolby Digital soundtrack, the [box] will pass the Dolby Digital audio to the HDMI output.




Hope this helps you with your settings.


----------



## CaptPJB

Can someone confirm that the best setting is PCM for a regular DVD player as I found a reference in a previous post that for a BD player LPCM was the preferred setting.


There is also a reference to this on page 51 of the Sony CT-500 manual apparently but I will have to check that when I get home tonight.


I am confused on this issue, as the manual on my Oppo DVD player seems to suggest that PCM outputs on two channel only and this is what my CT-500 is saying it is getting. This is my first sound bar setup so maybe I am not understanding what type of signal it needs?


----------



## vdigregorio121

Is it possible to hook up an ipod through this using RCA cables while still having the picture from your tv on? Basically do I have to listen to whatever is on the screen? Thanks.


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdigregorio121* /forum/post/17185504
> 
> 
> Is it possible to hook up an ipod through this using RCA cables while still having the picture from your tv on? Basically do I have to listen to whatever is on the screen? Thanks.



I have my laptop audio out hooked up to the system via 3.5mm male to RCA male cable. The RCA end is hooked up to the TV IN ports on the sub. When I want to listen to itunes or ipod connected to my laptop I just turn on the CT500 and select TV on the remote. If you do not wish to hook up a laptop to the CT500 just connect the 3.5mm to RCA cable to your headphone port on your ipod and you should be fine.


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Virgilen* /forum/post/17182099
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> Still no one care to post their settings?



I have Center Level set to +6dB Subwoofer Level set to 0Db D.Range Comp: OFF. Surround Field is set to Movie for most of the time but I'll change it depending on what I'm viewing. The rest is unchanged from the factory default settings.


----------



## vdigregorio121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pabad* /forum/post/17185983
> 
> 
> I have my laptop audio out hooked up to the system via 3.5mm male to RCA male cable. The RCA end is hooked up to the TV IN ports on the sub. When I want to listen to itunes or ipod connected to my laptop I just turn on the CT500 and select TV on the remote. If you do not wish to hook up a laptop to the CT500 just connect the 3.5mm to RCA cable to your headphone port on your ipod and you should be fine.



Thanks for the info. I figured I would not have an issue listening to my ipod on it, my concern is wheter or not I can watch my tv/cable box at the same time as listening to the ipod (like a baseball game in the background). The setup described in the manual leads me to believe you can only hear what you are watching on the tv so if I were to switch the input on the CT500 to listen to the ipod then I would lose the picture on the TV. Is this true? This is really my only sticking point in picking this up.


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdigregorio121* /forum/post/17186311
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I figured I would not have an issue listening to my ipod on it, my concern is wheter or not I can watch my tv/cable box at the same time as listening to the ipod (like a baseball game in the background). The setup described in the manual leads me to believe you can only hear what you are watching on the tv so if I were to switch the input on the CT500 to listen to the ipod then I would lose the picture on the TV. Is this true? This is really my only sticking point in picking this up.



When I am watching cable tv with the CT500 sub is displaying SAT/CATV and I switch to TV on the CT500 remote the picture will still be there and I can now listen to the TV input device, in my case my laptop, and view whatever is displayed from the cable tv box at the same time. So no, you would not lose the picture on the tv when you switch to TV on the CT500; at least not in the way my cable box is hooked up which is HDMI cable from cable box to CT500 sub then HDMI cable from sub to my tv.


----------



## vdigregorio121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pabad* /forum/post/17186810
> 
> 
> When I am watching cable tv with the CT500 sub is displaying SAT/CATV and I switch to TV on the CT500 remote the picture will still be there and I can now listen to the TV input device, in my case my laptop, and view whatever is displayed from the cable tv box at the same time. So no, you would not lose the picture on the tv when you switch to TV on the CT500; at least not in the way my cable box is hooked up which is HDMI cable from cable box to CT500 sub then HDMI cable from sub to my tv.




Excellent - that was exactly what I needed to know. Thanks for the help.


----------



## daryl.kl

Did anyone manage to program their Directv remote control to work with the CT500? I tried all the Sony audio codes provided and it doesn't work.


----------



## MontanaHandball

I got my CT500 a week ago from Vann's. It worked great for a few days then the sound kept cutting out every 10 seconds watching live football on ESPN. It also had lip sinc problems on MSNBS last night. Some station are worse than others for the sound cutting out. I have the Dish Network. I'm going to contact Vann's today for a replace. If I have problems with the 2nd one, I'll go another route. Any suggestions on a reliable soundbar for around $500?


Jeff


----------



## INMET

MotanaHandall, maybe try to return it ,and buy from Amazon, I rec'd my 500 about 2 weeks ago from them, works great, no issues, it is a great soundbar for under $500. earlier threads some were returning and getting from dif. a source.

good luck !


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MontanaHandball* /forum/post/17189723
> 
> 
> I got my CT500 a week ago from Vann's. It worked great for a few days then the sound kept cutting out every 10 seconds watching live football on ESPN. It also had lip sinc problems on MSNBS last night. Some station are worse than others for the sound cutting out. I have the Dish Network. I'm going to contact Vann's today for a replace. If I have problems with the 2nd one, I'll go another route. Any suggestions on a reliable soundbar for around $500?
> 
> 
> Jeff



Yes!!!! I have a great idea for you. I've been screaming to anyone on this forum that would listen way back on page 6







... check out the Sony RHT-S10.

Seriously though, I love my CT500, and mine works great *knock on wood*, use it every night. But before it came out, I was seriously considering buying the Sony RHT-S10. The thing is, it was never really publicized or displayed at sony stores, best buy, etc. I just kind of stumbled on to it one day. I'll post some links below. It was running for like $800 when it first came out, but I'm pretty sure you can find it now for around $500 - $600 if you do some searching on the internet. The cool thing is, that it has a built in sub in the soundbar, and an output for an additional powered sub! Doesn't have all the newer features that the CT500 does, but then again I'm not sure which other soundbar, no matter what the brand, does. Looks like they Sony finally took it off their web site, but there are plenty of other reviews for it (wait never mind... they put it on their business website????). Take a look.


http://b2b.sony.com/Solutions/product/RHT-S10 

http://money.cnn.com/2008/10/02/tech...ymag/index.htm 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1040002 


- Thanks


----------



## armstrg3

Ok, Think I'll my try my luck with one of these! Davyo has me conviced that that I'll be happy, especialy if I mount it above my plasma!! I have seen several postings for problems with this unit, what are the most common issues I should look for right away out of the box???? I plan on buying from Amazon.


----------



## Rukes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daryl.kl* /forum/post/17187674
> 
> 
> Did anyone manage to program their Directv remote control to work with the CT500? I tried all the Sony audio codes provided and it doesn't work.



Having the same issue with Dish. Tried the auto scan mode and it didn't seem to work. Who is responsible for fixing it though...do we just need to ask Sony for the right remote code, or does Dish/we need to get updated remotes?


Edit: I actually just spoke to Dish, they have a newer remote, the 21.0 Learning Remote. They are sending me one for free via 2day FedEx! Hopefully that should work. I would try contacting DirecTV to see if they have a similar remote.


----------



## davyo

Just thought I would post to say that I extended my CT-500 cable's, while I like the CT-100 pin connector cable better,,, doing the CT-500 extending was not as big of deal as I had thought it would be.


Added about 8' of speaker wires (soldered them together) to the existing CT-500 speaker wires,,, the speaker clips come off and go back on very easy.


As far as the remote cable, very very easy, just got a 8' stereo 3.5mm headphone/speaker extension cable, one male end, one female end, cost about $6.00 at Radio Shack,,,, (make sure to get the stereo cable and NOT the mono cable).


And of course, make sure not to cross the + - speaker wires when adding the extra wire's










Anyhow, the whole cable extending thing was pretty painless and everything works perfectly.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## iigem

I'm eyeing this right now since it seems to be a good fit for my living conditions (college apartment), my question is I'm about to order a projector, would you expect me to encounter any problems using this with a projector? I can't think of any reason why there would be, just from reading many of these posts it seems most everyone uses it with a TV.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iigem* /forum/post/17227992
> 
> 
> I'm eyeing this right now since it seems to be a good fit for my living conditions (college apartment), my question is I'm about to order a projector, would you expect me to encounter any problems using this with a projector? I can't think of any reason why there would be, just from reading many of these posts it seems most everyone uses it with a TV.



As a long time projector owner/user the CT-500 is perfect for use with a projector,,,, matter of fact the CT-500 is more than perfect for a projector because of all the HDMI inputs, as most projectors only have one or two HDMI inputs the CT-500 works great as an HDMI switcher, meaning you only need to run "one" HDMI cable to your projector from the CT-500.


Yes, by all means, a projector and a CT-500 would be a great combo !!!!!


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## jortiz82

so Davyo is there any f-ing way u can just post your settings already stoping leaving us hagging bro!







well take what ever you got f-it.


----------



## natyb22

I just purchased an HT-CT500 from Amazon and so far I am very impressed. Being I don't have all the time in the world before I have to return it. I wanted to make sure I kept my eyes peeled for all of the warning signs of a faulty system. What should I look for?


-bad HDMI inputs (should I wiggle each one and see if the signal cuts out?)


-extreme audio delay between sources (is this just from cable/dish boxes or did people get delay from DVD, Blu-Ray, etc?)


Are there any other signs I need to check for? Please help me add to this list!


It's my first day with it and I love it so far, a 5.1/7.1 system is no longer an option for me. Hopefully I received a good one.


Thanks.


----------



## BradleyLX

Mine is fine. I have it set to passthru (from TIVO) takes a few seconds for HDMI to come in when TV first turned on (you get a green screen for about 2 seconds and then it goes good). When I change channels on TIVO sometimes the sound will drop on the new channel for about 1-2 seconds within a few seconds of changing but then its fine. When enabled, I love watching movies with it, can't beat BASS. I'd still buy it again.


----------



## squirrel_fighter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natyb22* /forum/post/17235328
> 
> 
> ...I wanted to make sure I kept my eyes peeled for all of the warning signs of a faulty system. What should I look for?
> 
> 
> -bad HDMI inputs (should I wiggle each one and see if the signal cuts out?)
> 
> 
> -extreme audio delay between sources (is this just from cable/dish boxes or did people get delay from DVD, Blu-Ray, etc?)
> 
> 
> Are there any other signs I need to check for? Please help me add to this list!
> 
> ...



Well I got my HT-CT500 from amazon a couple of days ago. I excitedly set it all up, plugged in all the wires, hit the power button and ... the unit released its magic white smoke. You know, the magic white smoke that is inside all electronic gadgets, that if released causes those gadgets to stop working. All I had was the front LCD display on the Sub, no sound, no video. So back to amazon it went, should have the replacement soon. So if yours is actually making sound, you are ahead of the game!


I do think their might be some initial QC issues with this unit, hopefully they will get things figured out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Bluetone

I would be eternally grateful if someone had and shared the discrete remote codes for this device. I've contacted Sony and have gotten no where. From what I understand there is a Sony site that Dealers can access that has this info. In my searching, I've run across others needing this info too. You'd be doing many people a real service.


----------



## philiprst

I have a Panasonic BR player and TV that work well together using Viera Link. Does anyone know if Panasonic's Viera link is compatible with the CT500. In other words will I be able to see and control the CT500 using Viera Link.


----------



## danfromSJ

Just bought it from Amazon and set it up. The sound is great, and there's a lot of connectivity for a relatively low priced device. Wife would not let me run wires all over the place... so the 3.1 setup will have to do. It's great value for money since it's the receiver, amp, subwoofer, and speakers all in one.


I do have a question... has anyone had success using the Sony S-Air to turn this 3.1 into a 5.1 system? In other words, can you put to S-Air speakers in the back and get the CT-500 to send the 2 rear channel sound to the wireless S-Air speakers in the back? I'd love to hear if someone has tried.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Zee

hey guys ..


just got the ct500 ... have it hooked up to bravia and ps3 .. through HDMI .. question is when playing bluray the sound display on the ct500 says dolby prologic ii LPCM .. and my ps3 is setup to play the movie in DD5.1 .. is that normal or am i missing something .. .. can anyone explain ..


thanks


Zee


----------



## jbixby11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zee* /forum/post/17257358
> 
> 
> hey guys ..
> 
> 
> just got the ct500 ... have it hooked up to bravia and ps3 .. through HDMI .. question is when playing bluray the sound display on the ct500 says dolby prologic ii LPCM .. and my ps3 is setup to play the movie in DD5.1 .. is that normal or am i missing something .. .. can anyone explain ..
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Zee



I have the new CT500, and I think it is great. I just upgraded from the CT100 (which is still very nice), and now the center channel is much clearer.


For you issues with Dolby pro logic on the PS3, I would follow the advice of da1writer from the CT100 thread. His settings for the PS3 should solve your issues. Hope this link helps:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post15172017


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danfromSJ* /forum/post/17253157
> 
> 
> Just bought it from Amazon and set it up. The sound is great, and there's a lot of connectivity for a relatively low priced device. Wife would not let me run wires all over the place... so the 3.1 setup will have to do. It's great value for money since it's the receiver, amp, subwoofer, and speakers all in one.
> 
> 
> I do have a question... has anyone had success using the Sony S-Air to turn this 3.1 into a 5.1 system? In other words, can you put to S-Air speakers in the back and get the CT-500 to send the 2 rear channel sound to the wireless S-Air speakers in the back? I'd love to hear if someone has tried.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



This topic was already discussed and debated about see posts on page 18. In theory it should work... that is to say, that you should be able to get sound to two speakers behind you, *BUT* it would not be a true 5.1 system, I tend to think it would just transmitt center speaker sound. Check out the previous posts, and see what you think.


----------



## DragonlordP

It would actually send front left and front right to the rear speakers. You might get the feeling that "sound comes from all corners", but you won't get any more of a "surround feeling", that is hear sounds from the back. Actually, since this soundbar is designed to give a pseudo-surround feeling as it is, it might even be worse with the s-air speakers.


----------



## scottndavis

I'm returning my ct-100 (bad HDMI jacks) and have ordered a CT-500.


I'm hoping that

a) I can connect my xbox 360 (component) and optical cable to it.

b) I can connect my mac mini with an hdmi/dvi cable and an optical cable.


Does using the HDMI port disable its optical input? The mac mini only outputs video through HDMI.


----------



## jbixby11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottndavis* /forum/post/17262358
> 
> 
> I'm returning my ct-100 (bad HDMI jacks) and have ordered a CT-500.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that
> 
> a) I can connect my xbox 360 (component) and optical cable to it.
> 
> b) I can connect my mac mini with an hdmi/dvi cable and an optical cable.
> 
> 
> Does using the HDMI port disable its optical input? The mac mini only outputs video through HDMI.



Referencing a)...yes, you can connect with component video, and optical from the 360.


As far as b) goes...I am not sure if this will work or not. Worst case, run your HDMI cable direct to your TV, and then the optical to one of the 3 optical inputs on the ct500.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Zee

thanks guys


that solved the problem on games outputting DD5.1 ..


somehow bluray still going back to Dolby Prologic II .. but i dont watch any bluray here ... mainly for games .. will keep messing with it ..


Zee


----------



## Zee

one more question ..


i want to use headphones with my setup .. now the headphones are connected to the tv audio out on bravia .. and before i would just lower the tv volume to zero and use my headset ... now that doesnt work .. how can i turn off sound from ct500 and only get video and have sound come from my tv .. any idea..


ps3 connected to ct500 through hdmi


thanks


Zee


----------



## jbf777

Does anyone know if/how I can use my Sony CT-500 Soundbar to output TV sound While using my TV's Steady Sound (Sony Bravia feature on some models) control at the same time. When I output the sound to the soundbar by switching from TV's speaker to External Speaker (the Soundbar), I can't access the TV's steady sound feature from the TV menu. I understand that the TV Steady Sound feature just regulates the TV speaker but I was wondering if there was some way to also have it regulate the output from the Soundbar. The Steady Sound feature controls the volume when the tv channel goes to commercial and the sound goes up. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zee* /forum/post/17264100
> 
> 
> one more question ..
> 
> 
> i want to use headphones with my setup .. now the headphones are connected to the tv audio out on bravia .. and before i would just lower the tv volume to zero and use my headset ... now that doesnt work .. how can i turn off sound from ct500 and only get video and have sound come from my tv .. any idea..
> 
> 
> ps3 connected to ct500 through hdmi
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Zee



Have you tried switching the HDMI PASS THROUGH to AUTO or ON? With that ON the CT500 is supposed to pass the audio and video signal coming into it from the cable/sat box to the TV when the system is OFF.


----------



## Zee

Tried switching HDMI PASSTHROGH .. but no sound through tv .. i guess if i can get sound out of the tv then the headphones would work .. any other ideas..


anyone out there got it where they can switch between sound from tv or soundbar??


thanks


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zee* /forum/post/17269679
> 
> 
> Tried switching HDMI PASSTHROGH .. but no sound through tv .. i guess if i can get sound out of the tv then the headphones would work .. any other ideas..
> 
> 
> anyone out there got it where they can switch between sound from tv or soundbar??
> 
> 
> thanks



Hmm, did you try the HDMI Pass Through AUTO setting? Cause on my setup (cable box=>CT500=>Samsung HDTV all connected via HDMI cables) when I have HDMI Pass Through set to AUTO I can view audio and video on my TV with the CT500 turned OFF using TV speakers. If HDMI Pass Through is set to ON then I get a blank screen with no audio on my TV when the CT500 is OFF.


----------



## jbixby11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zee* /forum/post/17269679
> 
> 
> Tried switching HDMI PASSTHROGH .. but no sound through tv .. i guess if i can get sound out of the tv then the headphones would work .. any other ideas..
> 
> 
> anyone out there got it where they can switch between sound from tv or soundbar??
> 
> 
> thanks



I have a set of headphones connected to my TV (Sony XBR4), and I am able to hear sound from them, while still having sound from the CT500. I just mute the 500 when listening on the headphones. I am not sure how hard over you are on having all video running through the CT500, but this is how I have my components setup:


I have a cable DVR, Xbox 360, PS3, and a Wii (I know, a little overkill), and this is how I have them all connected, and am also able to listen to ALL of them through the headphones (great for late night gaming without waking the family). Also, bear in mine that my XBR4 has 3 HDMI inputs:


--PS3 connected to BD input on CT500

--Wii connected to component input on CT500 ("Video 2" I believe, both audio and video)

--Xbox 360 HDMI video to TV ; optical cable from Xbox 360 to "TV" input of CT500

--Cable DVR HDMI video to TV ; optical cable to "Video 3" input of CT500


--CT500 output HDMI to a TV HDMI input.


I also have a logitech remote that makes all the switiching as easy as one button press.


I hope this helps.


----------



## Fraeon Lux

What happened to da1writer? Is he alright? Said something about moving and then suddenly dead silence from him.


----------



## Fraeon Lux

Does anyone have any comments on the built in upscaler of the HT-CT 500? As most modern HDTV seems to be able to upscale natively, is it even a useful feature?


----------



## DragonlordP

Actually, all HDTVs upscale naturally, not "most". They have to, since they can only show image at 1920x1080.


----------



## Fraeon Lux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonlordP* /forum/post/17290469
> 
> 
> Actually, all HDTVs upscale naturally, not "most". They have to, since they can only show image at 1920x1080.



That being the case, then it's even more of marketing BS from Sony that this CT500 upscales. Why would any HDTV need a signal that has been upscaled if it can natively upscale itself? I'm going to presume that my Samsung LN52B750 has a much better upscaler than this Sony CT500. Am I correct in assuming that this "upscaler" feature is complete marketing BS from Sony?


----------



## jbixby11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fraeon Lux* /forum/post/17288901
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any comments on the built in upscaler of the HT-CT 500? As most modern HDTV seems to be able to upscale natively, is it even a useful feature?



Well, I am not sure if it is better in the CT500 or a TV, but I do know of a situation where it is very useful. I plug my Nintendo Wii into the CT500, and it allows me to output 1080p to the TV. No, it does not look awesome or anything, but much better than if I plug the Wii straight to the TV. I have a Sony XBR4, and it does not give options of turning a 480p signal to 1080p, but the CT500 does.


For all of my HDMI devices, I use video direct ON, to avoid the CT500 processing the signal. If not, it takes longer when switching TV channels on my DVR. YMMV.


----------



## DragonlordP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbixby11* /forum/post/17290712
> 
> 
> Well, I am not sure if it is better in the CT500 or a TV, but I do know of a situation where it is very useful. I plug my Nintendo Wii into the CT500, and it allows me to output 1080p to the TV. No, it does not look awesome or anything, but much better than if I plug the Wii straight to the TV. I have a Sony XBR4, and it does not give options of turning a 480p signal to 1080p, but the CT500 does.



What you describe means that the ht-ct500 upscaler is indeed better than the one in your TV. Your TV turns your 480p signal (or whatever you feed it) into 1080p, it has a 1920x1080 panel, it can't show a different resolution. AFAIK, the ht-ct500 has a good upscaler, most probably better than the ones in most TVs, so I don't think it's marketing BS.


----------



## scottndavis

I think I am shipping back my CT-500. I'm using a dvi/hdmi connector from my mac mini to the ct-500 but getting not video. At least I got video with the ct-100. Any thoughts? I like the ct-500, but hard to justify the additional cost.


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottndavis* /forum/post/17292314
> 
> 
> I think I am shipping back my CT-500. I'm using a dvi/hdmi connector from my mac mini to the ct-500 but getting not video. At least I got video with the ct-100. Any thoughts? I like the ct-500, but hard to justify the additional cost.



I'm using the same connector for my Mac PowerBook but have it hooked up directly to the tv. For the audio i'm using a 3.5mm mini male to RCA hooked on to the TV Audio IN on the CT500. According to the manual Sony does not recommend a dvi/hdmi cable (pg 28).


----------



## scottndavis

I saw that note. It was also on the CT-100 manual. There I could get video but no audio! I am using a Mitsu projector with one HDMI input (I do have an hdmi switch, but kind of defeats the purpose of the CT-500). I bought the CT-500 from Newegg. They want a $60 restocking fee to return. Ugh. Mise well keep it. But the projector has a VGA input..


----------



## DragonlordP

I don't think DVI can transfer audio, so that's no surprise.


----------



## rishid

I really hate how Sony doesn't allow the wires to go up from the back of the soundbar. Really ruins the clean look of not seeing any wires. If you put the bar below the TV, the wires have to go down and you can see them.


Argg... anyone find any solutions to this?


----------



## gigaguy

???? not sure what you mean by up and down. my wires come out the back.


----------



## rishid

I mean the like if the speaker is mounted flush to the wall, the only outlet for the wires to come out is in the down direction. See image attached.


Do the cable connectors have enough slack to force them to go up and still get the speaker mounted close to the wall?


----------



## gigaguy

oh, I see. I assume your TV is wall mounted too?

I set mine on the top of my ent console.

It's cool how the 500 can be pedestal mounted on some of the W and XBR9 Sony TVs. I've seen it on the 40W5100.


----------



## scottndavis

Speaking of cables, the manual states how to lengthen them. What does one do with the remote control cable?


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

Admittedly never hearing this HTIB, am I correct in assuming it is for those who do not have the space for a front stage?


----------



## rishid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigaguy* /forum/post/17296132
> 
> 
> oh, I see. I assume your TV is wall mounted too?
> 
> I set mine on the top of my ent console.
> 
> It's cool how the 500 can be pedestal mounted on some of the W and XBR9 Sony TVs. I've seen it on the 40W5100.



Yea my TV is wall mounted with the wiring inside the wall. Wanted to get a soundbar but also maintain the clean look of no wires.


----------



## bmjn38

I am currently using an older bose 123 without hdmi, I now have a bluray player and I am looking at buying a c500. Is there any way to use both systems together? I am not that great with electronics so please give me details on what to do. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Fraeon Lux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmjn38* /forum/post/17300857
> 
> 
> I am currently using an older bose 123 without hdmi, I now have a bluray player and I am looking at buying a c500. Is there any way to use both systems together? I am not that great with electronics so please give me details on what to do. Any help will be appreciated.



Unfortunately not. You won't be able to use any other sound system with the CT500. The CT500 is pretty much a self contained A/V receiver system.


----------



## squirrel_fighter

Just a quick update, I returned my defective CT500 to Amazon, and within two days I had a new one at my door. This one sounds great, and so far no issues.


----------



## will.towns

Hi all,

my first post & a quick question; i have a CT-500 integrated with my Mitsu WD-57734; unfortunately, due to known hardware issues between the WD and CT-500, all HDMI must be directly plugged into the set and then have either coax out or individual optical to CT500. Currently i am running the latter although I am experiencing a problem with my Ps3 in terms of audio output...


(My odyssey here: amazon.com/review/RKHJ50JAXDBUK/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0028RXMS0&nodeID=#wasThisHelpful )


On some games / BD audio over optical is sent 5.1; which in my opinion (and others who have heard my setup), blows away the 2.1 PCM output over coax; unfortunately on other games, the PS3 seems to force everything over PCM; with the system sounding very "lack luster". I know if I could actually go straight HDMI from my PS3 to my CT-500, then HDMI out to my WD57734, this would be a moot point, however since i have already tried this once, and wound up frying the DM board, I am now stuck with what is in my opinion an erratically performing setup. To make matters worse, I am not a complete audiophile / AV guru, so in terms of decoding, decompressing, etc... i have only a novice grip on these things, but bottom line up front; I LOVE the system when it plays 5.1, however the performance over 2.1 sucks.... unfortunately, I seem to have no control over the system in terms of how the audio is output.


Can anyone shed some light on this subject? Am I forced t just deal with this?


cheers,


WT


----------



## madlaw1071

Just ordered the CT 500 from Amazon and will compare it head to head with the CT 100 I am trying out from Best Buy. The price difference is only $70.00 so if the hype around the CT 500 is true it should be a clear winner. I'm supposed to get delivery tomorrow so I will post my impressions over the weekend.


----------



## dt2

Received my new CT500 from Newegg yesterday. Bought from Newegg because of the availability and shipping time. (2 days for Newegg vs 20 for Amazon.)

I was impressed with the easy setup - Total time to open the box, setup, start first BD movie . My previous system was a JVC receiver (no hdmi) + 5.1 Audiosource + KLH speakers used for 5 yrs.


Heres is my setup:


BDP3600 Blueray - HDMI, LPCM - CT500

Comcast HD Box - Component + Optical - CT500 (waiting for hdmi cables from monop)

CT500 - HDMI - JVC 32" X576 LCD


Minor points:

1. The CT500 video processing is turned on by default. I had to turn this off because the picture from the cable looked grainy. Not sure if this would change if I use hdmi cable.

2. Couldnt get the CT500 remote to control the blueray player.


Overall I think its a great buy. This forum has been great help, especially wrt the first hand experiences and the detailed information. Thanks.


----------



## madlaw1071




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dt2* /forum/post/17320146
> 
> 
> Received my new CT500 from Newegg yesterday. Bought from Newegg because of the availability and shipping time. (2 days for Newegg vs 20 for Amazon.)
> 
> I was impressed with the easy setup - Total time to open the box, setup, start first BD movie . My previous system was a JVC receiver (no hdmi) + 5.1 Audiosource + KLH speakers used for 5 yrs.
> 
> 
> Heres is my setup:
> 
> 
> BDP3600 Blueray - HDMI, LPCM - CT500
> 
> Comcast HD Box - Component + Optical - CT500 (waiting for hdmi cables from monop)
> 
> CT500 - HDMI - JVC 32" X576 LCD
> 
> 
> Minor points:
> 
> 1. The CT500 video processing is turned on by default. I had to turn this off because the picture from the cable looked grainy. Not sure if this would change if I use hdmi cable.
> 
> 2. Couldnt get the CT500 remote to control the blueray player.
> 
> 
> Overall I think its a great buy. This forum has been great help, especially wrt the first hand experiences and the detailed information. Thanks.



DT2, I have the same set up.


Amazon gave me 1 day shipping for $3.99 for doing a free trial of Amazon Prime.


----------



## scupking

Just ordered the CT-500 should be in by Saturday. I can't believe I ordered it. I have had the CT-100 for about a year and a half now and loved that system. Can't wait to see how the CT-500 will be.


----------



## madlaw1071

After a few days with the CT 100, I decided to test out the CT 500, which I bought on Amazon for $348.00 plus only $3.99 for next day shipping. The 500 arrived on time and in good condition.


Set up was easy since I was basically just swapping out the 100 for the 500. Others have noted that the connection on the 500(between the speaker and the woofer) was flimsy/cheap compared to the 100. Not sure what people are referring to, its just different, not better or worse IMO.


Both speakers appear to be of better quality to me. The sound bar is larger but still sits nicely on top of my Samsung 56" DLP. My first test was a Def Leppard DVD. The volume was noticeably louder the bass FAR superior to the 100. I played with the settings and was quite happy.


Next up was the Yankee game on TBS. On the 100, I had a lot of trouble making out the dialogue over the crowd noise. Same thing for HBO's HD channel, soundtrack and effects good, but hard to hear dialogue. Not so on the 500, everything sounded as it should.


The 500 is easily the way to go, particularly since they are only $50.00 apart. The SoundFields actually work on the 500 whereas on the 100 it was hard to discern any real difference. I can watch shows under +20 on the 500 whereas I need about +25 on the 100 to hear whats being said. Oh yea, the remote on the 500 is universal and I was easily able to control my STB and BD following the codes in the manual, a big plus. The on screen menus on AM/FM only cap off a vastly superior product IMO.


----------



## Fraeon Lux

Very few people could argue that the CT 500 is *not* theoretically better than CT 100 , but the problem--it seems to me--is that the CT 500 isn't completely ready for production level sales. It seems to be in a kind of public beta testing now. There have been many who've purchased the CT 500, and after a while, their units started having intermittent hardware issues--either the video going out or the sound going out. If you end up not having such a problem, then you've made a great purchase. However, if you receive a unit which will start to have these problems in a couple of weeks or in a month, then I don't think you'll be singing the praises of Sony's CT 500.


I was offered the CT 500 for $249+$9 shipping earlier this week. It was a brand new unit from an authorized retailer whose buyer decided to discontinue carrying the unit. It was very tempting, but I decided to hold off on the purchase due to the numerous reports I've read. I really want the CT 500 if it works properly. But I fear it's a random gamble for purchasers right now. One could end up receiving a unit with no problems, or one could end up with a lemon. I'm going to hold off for a few more months and see what happens.

*madlaw1071*, thanks for your report. Please post back in a couple of weeks and then in a month to let us know if everything is working properly. Hope your unit is defective free.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madlaw1071* /forum/post/17331186
> 
> 
> After a few days with the CT 100, I decided to test out the CT 500, which I bought on Amazon for $348.00 plus only $3.99 for next day shipping. The 500 arrived on time and in good condition.
> 
> 
> Set up was easy since I was basically just swapping out the 100 for the 500. Others have noted that the connection on the 500(between the speaker and the woofer) was flimsy/cheap compared to the 100. Not sure what people are referring to, its just different, not better or worse IMO.
> 
> 
> Both speakers appear to be of better quality to me. The sound bar is larger but still sits nicely on top of my Samsung 56" DLP. My first test was a Def Leppard DVD. The volume was noticeably louder the bass FAR superior to the 100. I played with the settings and was quite happy.
> 
> 
> Next up was the Yankee game on TBS. On the 100, I had a lot of trouble making out the dialogue over the crowd noise. Same thing for HBO's HD channel, soundtrack and effects good, but hard to hear dialogue. Not so on the 500, everything sounded as it should.
> 
> 
> The 500 is easily the way to go, particularly since they are only $50.00 apart. The SoundFields actually work on the 500 whereas on the 100 it was hard to discern any real difference. I can watch shows under +20 on the 500 whereas I need about +25 on the 100 to hear whats being said. Oh yea, the remote on the 500 is universal and I was easily able to control my STB and BD following the codes in the manual, a big plus. The on screen menus on AM/FM only cap off a vastly superior product IMO.


----------



## madlaw1071




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fraeon Lux* /forum/post/17333054
> 
> 
> Very few people could argue that the CT 500 is *not* theoretically better than CT 100 , but the problem--it seems to me--is that the CT 500 isn't completely ready for production level sales. It seems to be in a kind of public beta testing now. There have been many who've purchased the CT 500, and after a while, their units started having intermittent hardware issues--either the video going out or the sound going out. If you end up not having such a problem, then you've made a great purchase. However, if you receive a unit which will start to have these problems in a couple of weeks or in a month, then I don't think you'll be singing the praises of Sony's CT 500.
> 
> 
> I was offered the CT 500 for $249+$9 shipping earlier this week. It was a brand new unit from an authorized retailer whose buyer decided to discontinue carrying the unit. It was very tempting, but I decided to hold off on the purchase due to the numerous reports I've read. I really want the CT 500 if it works properly. But I fear it's a random gamble for purchasers right now. One could end up receiving a unit with no problems, or one could end up with a lemon. I'm going to hold off for a few more months and see what happens.
> 
> *madlaw1071*, thanks for your report. Please post back in a couple of weeks and then in a month to let us know if everything is working properly. Hope your unit is defective free.



Wow, that doesnt sound good. Hopefully I got a good one and I havent read the reports you are describing, although earlier in this thread there were some issues.


Last night was the 500's first true home theater experience. I watched Wolverine on the Blu Ray(samsung 3600) and the whole family was very impressed. The 500 handled the dialogue and sound effects with aplomb. Granted it wasnt a true surround experience but then again the walls werent shaking(a good thing in my home) and the dog wasnt barking every 5 min(also good.) Sound was nearly perfect for our situation.


----------



## scupking

My CT-500 just came in. I hooked it up to notice that one of the connectors (the white one) to the speaker was missing. I found it in the bag and as of right now I just have it taped to the speaker so it won't disconnect. Does anyone know how I can get another connection cable? I do have to say the sound is a big improvement over the CT-100. I no longer have to crank the volume all the way when watching normal tv. On my Xbox 360 I have no need to go past 20 because even 20 is very loud. The surround effect is very good and a big jump above the CT-100 ( I didn't think that was possible because I liked the CT-100). The tone of this system is very well balanced and it sounds like a big system. This is a system people will ask where are you hiding all your speakers. All and all I'm very happy and will be selling my second CT-100 to get another CT-500 for my girlfriends house. I hope mine holds up. As you can see I had a defective cord right out of the box so check over your systems. I bought mine from newegg. I still would recommend this over the CT-100 any day of the week.


----------



## gigaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madlaw1071* /forum/post/17331186
> 
> 
> Others have noted that the connection on the 500(between the speaker and the woofer) was flimsy/cheap compared to the 100. Not sure what people are referring to, its just different, not better or worse IMO.



see post above, the 500's speaker connections (both ends) and cabling is super cheap. I hate to even plug and unplug it but I set up a new cabinet and had to. super thin and flimsy. The 100 cabling was heavy duty, built like a tank.


----------



## madlaw1071




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gigaguy* /forum/post/17343424
> 
> 
> see post above, the 500's speaker connections (both ends) and cabling is super cheap. I hate to even plug and unplug it but I set up a new cabinet and had to. super thin and flimsy. The 100 cabling was heavy duty, built like a tank.



Again, I've had both units and the cables are just different types not different in quality, at least to my untrained eyes and hands. The 500 has phone plug type connectors and a nice thick wire.


Then again, I'm a plug it in and forget it kinda guy so maybe if people are constantly plugging and unplugging the quality is more of an issue?


----------



## scupking

Update from my last post. I said that the white connector was off the cable when I went to hook up the system. Little did I know its very easy to clip it back onto the cables. I actually like the cable connectors. So far all is good with the system.


----------



## huskylord

Just checking to see if any Canadian have been able to purchase this unit, and if so, from where?


Well, I just bit the bullet and purchased from an Ebay Buy-it-Now retailer.

Fingers are crossed and a bit of praying is in order for a no problem, no issue purchase.


Cheers!


----------



## Fraanco3

Have a Comcast DCX3400 DVR and have experienced the same issue where the DVR reverts back to 720p (from NATIVE) when the CT500 comes into play. I've tried the suggested HDMI-to-TV / Optical-to-CT500 (video 1) setup and it works, however, I am not satisfied with the nuances it introduces. Has anyone discovered WHY the Comcast DVR reverts to 720p? What is the trigger? I've noticed it doesn't happen all of the time.


This issue aside, my combination of DCX3400 DVR and CT500 are working GREAT. The DVR remote can control the CT500 volume and is synced with the TV/DVR's on/off, so my wife only has to deal with one familiar remote to operate the system. That's a HUGE plus!!










I have mounted my CT500 to the bottom of a Sony 46" XBR9 and had no problems doing so. They look like they were made for each other, which they actually were!


A question about the video processing on the CT500 - how do I disable it so that it is just a passthru, letting my XBR9 do the heavy lifting?


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fraanco3* /forum/post/17354642
> 
> 
> Have a Comcast DCX3400 DVR and have experienced the same issue where the DVR reverts back to 720p (from NATIVE) when the CT500 comes into play. I've tried the suggested HDMI-to-TV / Optical-to-CT500 (video 1) setup and it works, however, I am not satisfied with the nuances it introduces. Has anyone discovered WHY the Comcast DVR reverts to 720p? What is the trigger? I've noticed it doesn't happen all of the time.
> 
> 
> This issue aside, my combination of DCX3400 DVR and CT500 are working GREAT. The DVR remote can control the CT500 volume and is synced with the TV/DVR's on/off, so my wife only has to deal with one familiar remote to operate the system. That's a HUGE plus!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mounted my CT500 to the bottom of a Sony 46" XBR9 and had no problems doing so. They look like they were made for each other, which they actually were!
> 
> 
> A question about the video processing on the CT500 - how do I disable it so that it is just a passthru, letting my XBR9 do the heavy lifting?



Ok, so to get your DVR & TV to stop going back to 720p, I would suggest going to the Cable Box setup screen; press setup or menu as soon as you turn off the cable box. Then, only check 1080i & the two 1080ps that are listed under "My TV Supports The Following Formats." This will mean that your cable box will only send 1080i + format to your tv. The fact that you are seeing 720p anyway is due most likely to the station you are watching. Only if you're watching a HD Channel (i.e. HBO HD) will the picture be displayed in 1080i by default; even many "HD" channels like your local HD channels and ESPN HD, etc. will at best, by default, display at 720p unless you tell your system to do otherwise. I keep my 720p checked, as well as all the above, just for the reason that I've herd that certain channels look better in 720p because that's what they were broadcast at, like ESPN HD; don't know if it's true or not. But try the above setup and that should fix your problem.


Also, as a side note, while you're in your setup screen, check your "additional HDMI settings" and make sure that your Audio output is set to "pass through."


And as far as the pass through video processing on the CT500, just go to the settings menu on the CT500, then HDMI, then select Video Direct.


Hope this helps... sounds like your system is hooked up exactly like mine. I too like the video going directly to the TV via HDMI, and the sound straight from the cable box to the CT500 via optical cable; as there is no need to cable via HDMI to the CT500 since the sound is not TRUE Uncompressed HD (like blu-ray), and you don't have to worry whether or not your loosing any picture quality by going through a 3rd party component.


- Thanks


----------



## Fraanco3

Thanks so much for the reply. I have reverted to the Optical Audio setup and HDMI directly from DVR to TV. Things seem to be working well and my settings on the DVR are preserved when turning the set on/off.


What is the 'trigger' or reason that the DVR doesn't preserve the settings when hooked up directly to the CT500 via HDMI? I've experimented a lot trying to figure out why, but to no avail.


I am thrilled with the CT500 and have it working with my DCX3400 DVR, Apple TV and DVD Player. I am letting my XBR9 do all of the video processing and the CT500 all of the audio processing via Video Direct and Pass Through settings on the various devices. Running native from my cable box allows me to display HiDef TV in its native mode, with most of Comcast's HD premium and local stations being in 1080i and ESPN and others being in 720p.


----------



## telc

My parents are going to be upgrading to a LCD tv soon and I would like to have a simple to use setup. They will have the TV hooked up to the comcast reciever using HDMI. Can the sound bar be hooked up in a way that they can still use the volume control on the Comcast remote to control the sound bar?


----------



## natyb22

I've had my ct500 for about a month now and I am noticing that the sound cuts out randomly only when watching Fox. Does this happen to anyone else? Why would it happen to only one channel? (we dont have cable yet so we only have about 10 channels, but still...) Everything else works perfectly, I don't know whether I should return it or not.


----------



## gigaguy

Hookup questions-

I've had my 500 for a while routing audio only from my Mac Mini via optical digital to the 500. works fine. I use my Sony TV as the Macs video monitor.

I recently thought I'd try out the 500s HDMI sync with my Sony TV. I ran hdmi from the 500 out to the TV Video 3 input. Now I can not hear the Mac audio unless I am on TV Video input 3, but the Mac video is to the TVs Video 2 HDMI input.

Does this mean that you can only use the 500s HDMI out if all components are using the 500 for the Video routing?

Also, if I have to run my DVR's video and my Mac video to the 500 instead of direct to the TV, I will lose the separate picture settings the TV sets to its inputs individually? My Mac and DVR need very different picture settings. confused.

I did get my TV audio to the 500 and it works fine. but the only way I can see and hear the Mac at the same time is to unplug the HDMI out from the 500.

I have read the manual many times and this entire thread. confused


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natyb22* /forum/post/17377970
> 
> 
> I've had my ct500 for about a month now and I am noticing that the sound cuts out randomly only when watching Fox. Does this happen to anyone else? Why would it happen to only one channel? (we dont have cable yet so we only have about 10 channels, but still...) Everything else works perfectly, I don't know whether I should return it or not.



The CT-500 cuts out with Fox because its been pre-programed to shut down when it detects lies (Fox News, Glen Beck, Hanity, O'Riely).


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## madlaw1071




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/17379311
> 
> 
> The CT-500 cuts out with Fox because its been pre-programed to shut down when it detects lies (Fox News, Glen Beck, Hanity, O'Riely).
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



LMAO Davyo but he said he didnt have cable so he must be referring to Fox the network, not Fox News. You know, Fox, the network that brings us Idol, House, 24 etc.


Its funny, my CT 500 makes the talkers on MSNBC sound like they are on helium.


----------



## Virgilen

DAVYO...Will you ever post those settings?


----------



## Fraanco3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natyb22* /forum/post/17377970
> 
> 
> I've had my ct500 for about a month now and I am noticing that the sound cuts out randomly only when watching Fox. Does this happen to anyone else? Why would it happen to only one channel? (we dont have cable yet so we only have about 10 channels, but still...) Everything else works perfectly, I don't know whether I should return it or not.



Watch a lot on Fox including sports - - have not had this problem.


----------



## natyb22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fraanco3* /forum/post/17383608
> 
> 
> Watch a lot on Fox including sports - - have not had this problem.



Hmmm, interesting. Has this happened for anyone else on other channels? Just trying to figure out if the sound system or broadcast is faulty.


----------



## Anubus12

How much is everyone paying for one?


I've seen some posts saying $348 from Amazon and another being offered $250 from an authorized dealer, etc.


The best I've seen, even from Amazon is $380.


Where is everyone getting these deals?


----------



## TimPFla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natyb22* /forum/post/17384233
> 
> 
> Hmmm, interesting. Has this happened for anyone else on other channels? Just trying to figure out if the sound system or broadcast is faulty.



Well also take into account with not having cable you must have a Digital Converter Box right and antenna right?? Look into that.. When the Tv is on fox, Check to see what the signal strength is.. On your Digital converter box you should have a button to find out signal strength... I don't have cable either and when I first moved into my apartment, Some channels would make all kinds of racket where others would not... I would have to check signal strenght and adjust the antenna accordingly.


----------



## madlaw1071




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anubus12* /forum/post/17387972
> 
> 
> How much is everyone paying for one?
> 
> 
> I've seen some posts saying $348 from Amazon and another being offered $250 from an authorized dealer, etc.
> 
> 
> The best I've seen, even from Amazon is $380.
> 
> 
> Where is everyone getting these deals?



I paid 348 on Amazon but I think I was lucky and the price went back up. Personally I think it is so head and shoulders better than the CT 100(I had both) that anything under $400.00 is a no brainer. The 500 is fantastic.


----------



## huskylord

I paid $418 through an Ebay Buy-it-Now retailler, but that was due to being one of the few companies that would ship for a reasonable price to Canada


----------



## bbonds

I've got the CT-500 hooked up to a HD-DVR Motorola cable box, Panny BD80...both through HDMI and then HDMI to my TV. The last couple of times watching movies (both Blu-Ray) I've had to turn the volume on the 500 up to about 35, and it's still not really that loud. However, after the movie is over and I switch back to the SAT/CAB input, we get blasted out of the room and turning it down to 6 still seems a little loud. Any ideas on what I have setup wrong or why the movies seem so low? If I left any details out that are needed, let me know. TIA


----------



## madlaw1071




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbonds* /forum/post/17397498
> 
> 
> I've got the CT-500 hooked up to a HD-DVR Motorola cable box, Panny BD80...both through HDMI and then HDMI to my TV. The last couple of times watching movies (both Blu-Ray) I've had to turn the volume on the 500 up to about 35, and it's still not really that loud. However, after the movie is over and I switch back to the SAT/CAB input, we get blasted out of the room and turning it down to 6 still seems a little loud. Any ideas on what I have setup wrong or why the movies seem so low? If I left any details out that are needed, let me know. TIA



How do you have the optical cable hooked up? I have mine running from the 500 to the cable box. You might also check your settings on the BD player.


----------



## bbonds

I've got the optical cable going directly from TV to the 500. Not sure the 500 is even using that optical cable since I have everything hooked up with HDMI cables. I definitely think it's something to do with how I have the BD80 setup. I made no changes out of the box, so there's probably something I need to "turn on" to allow better sound to the 500.


----------



## madlaw1071




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbonds* /forum/post/17398963
> 
> 
> I've got the optical cable going directly from TV to the 500. Not sure the 500 is even using that optical cable since I have everything hooked up with HDMI cables. I definitely think it's something to do with how I have the BD80 setup. I made no changes out of the box, so there's probably something I need to "turn on" to allow better sound to the 500.



That should do it Bbonds. I have a similar set up with except I have a Sammy BD player and dont have the volume issues. When listening to regular TV I keep the volume under 20. For sports I might go as high as 22. I notice a big difference by adjusting the "sound field" on the 500 to match whatever I am watching.


----------



## smidt1

Hey All.

I just purchased the following:

52"XBR9 LCD

S560 - BlueRay

HT-CT500 -Surround.


Problem started with the Time Warner DVR box which did not sync with the CT500 through HDMI. BlueRay Player however is routed through the receiver via HDMI to the TV and works great.


I have since hooked the DVR up directly to the TV with audio cables from DVR to CT500.


My problem is sourcing. Instead of having one HDMI from the CT500 to the TV, I now have two. When Im watching the TV and want CT500 surround I turn on the CT500 which causes the screen to go blank because it is switching to a it's own dedicated HDMI port. I have to then open up the TV menu and select the other HDMI signal.


Also on a side note does anyone have recommendations for setting the sound levels on the CT500 - Thanks Everyone!


----------



## bbonds

does the optical out of my TV to the 500 serve any purpose if I'm using HDMI on everything? will the optical only be used for content from SD cards or internet based media? TIA


----------



## huskylord

My HT-CT500 should be arriving any day now, and so I'll to the list of "how should I connect" to my (as I am as noobish as possible with regards to this stuff)


I currently have a Panny th50pz800u

A Rogers HD-PVR

Popcorn Hour A-110 Media player

Both devices are currently connected to the tv via HDMI ports.

When the Sony arrives, how should I change the configuration?

When should you use the Optical out and when is the HDMI connection sufficient?


and I know I'll regret not ordering longer cables from monoprice when I had the chance....


----------



## lstratos

I had mine for over 2 months now, the only minor problem I have is that I use a sling box, so the sling uses RCA audio. I'm using Component Video #2 from the cable to the HTCT500. The audio does not come on automatically, the RCA Audio In says assignable. Is there a way to default it ?


Also I'm about to order this sound bar mount to move it above the tv soundbarbrackets.com any one know of something better ? Basically my tv isn't wall mount so mounting the sound bar on the wall would be like 1.5 ft behind the tv.


----------



## INMET

Istratos, I have KDL 46" sony, Home Depot has heavy duty velcro, cut to size for top of tv and bottom of soundbar, I've had mine this way for 2 months, works great, and yes,

inprovement in sound quality above the tv.

INMET


----------



## gigaguy

Anyone with a Mac Mini hooked to their soundbar want to PM me?


I want HDMI sync features to my Sony HDTV, but would like to be able to have separate picture settings on the TV for both my Mac Mini and my DVR.

The Mac needs very different settings than video watching.


I'm wondering if using the Mac's DVI and MiniDisplay ports Both, one to the Soundbar and one to the TV would offer some options I want.

Sony says not to use DVI to HDMI conversion to the soundbar though. I guess I need to buy all the Mac output adaptor options and try it all out.

there are new Mac audio adapters that allow 2 audio streams out now.


----------



## huskylord

There's no issues with heat?

If I can, I'll do the same as you are, but I have a 50pz800u panny plasma and hope the heat it generates won't have any negative effect.


----------



## Xplosive

This is a question for the owners who have heard both the CT100 and the CT500. The CT100 sells for $230 and the CT500 for $387 via Amazon. I guess what I want to know is if getting the CT500 is worth the extra $150? Should I give the CT100 a try before splurging on the CT500 or should I go straight ahead with the CT500? My bedroom is 15 x 20. I plan on listening to music from my Zune HD (mainly) as well as gaming on Xbox 360 via HDMI and watching 720p movies from computer via HDMI. For $400, you can get a decent 5.1 setup, what made you guys choose the CT500 over traditional 5.1 setups?


----------



## gigaguy

For all your uses I would go for the better 500. I did not want wires and speakers in my living room.


----------



## Xplosive

don't the ct100 and the ct500 have the same amount of wires?


----------



## gigaguy

Sorry, you asked why buy a soundbar when a full surround set up is cheaper?

I don't want the wires and speakers everywwhere with a standard 5 speaker setup.

the 100 and the 500 have the same # of wires, yes.

For your needs, the 500 offers more sound. I've had both the 100 and the 500. 500 sounds better. but if you are on a tighter budget, the 100 is a big improvement over TV speakers.

(get the 500!)


----------



## telc

Do any chain brick and mortar stores carry this? I don't see it at Best Buy.


----------



## INMET

Yes,get the 500, you won't be sorry, mount the sound bar above the tv, for all that already own the 500, get a copy of the new

"transformers" on blue ray, awsome sound out of the 500, very impressed w/ sound

quality.


----------



## gigaguy

sonystyle retail stores have em, if there's one in your town. never saw it anywhere else. got mine on ebay with the bing discount, it's 8% now.


----------



## Xplosive

How does the ct500 perform in just music? I was going to go with the ss360 from Sony until I read that the system did not handle music well... How do soundbars sound?


----------



## bbonds

is it normal for the 500 to not have sound coming out of it until you push volume up (at least once)? I use a Harmony 900 to control everything so I'm just trying to figure out where the disconnect may be.


----------



## scupking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xplosive* /forum/post/17449010
> 
> 
> How does the ct500 perform in just music? I was going to go with the ss360 from Sony until I read that the system did not handle music well... How do soundbars sound?



Great, I listen to the radio all the time and also the music channels on my AT&T Uverse box



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xplosive* /forum/post/17444649
> 
> 
> This is a question for the owners who have heard both the CT100 and the CT500. The CT100 sells for $230 and the CT500 for $387 via Amazon. I guess what I want to know is if getting the CT500 is worth the extra $150? Should I give the CT100 a try before splurging on the CT500 or should I go straight ahead with the CT500? My bedroom is 15 x 20. I plan on listening to music from my Zune HD (mainly) as well as gaming on Xbox 360 via HDMI and watching 720p movies from computer via HDMI. For $400, you can get a decent 5.1 setup, what made you guys choose the CT500 over traditional 5.1 setups?



I had 2 CT-100s and sold one last month to get the CT-500. The CT-500 is a big improvement over the CT-100 for surround effect, sound quality and how loud the system can go. Don't get me wrong the CT-100 still is a good system but the 500 can hold its own with the best sound bars in my opinion.


----------



## madlaw1071

Had the 100 for a few days before getting the 500. No comparison. With the 500 I dont miss a full set up at all. It's perfect for every day use and makes your blu rays literally explode with sound. Sounds great with Pandora as well.


----------



## Xplosive

Do I take a hit in mids when going to a soundbar as opposed to a 5.1 setup? I've heard many say that the CT500 sounds like listening to a fuller TV sound with additional bass from the sub... $400 for a freakin' bar is a lot of money. Even the SS360 setup from Sony can be had for less than $240...


----------



## huskylord

Got a quick question....can the sub for the HT-CT500 be placed on it's side rather than it's normal vertical position? I realize I'll need to tilt my head to read the output, but my cabinet otherwise can't fit the sub. I just want to make sure it won't get damaged on it's side.


Cheers


----------



## madlaw1071




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huskylord* /forum/post/17455809
> 
> 
> Got a quick question....can the sub for the HT-CT500 be placed on it's side rather than it's normal vertical position? I realize I'll need to tilt my head to read the output, but my cabinet otherwise can't fit the sub. I just want to make sure it won't get damaged on it's side.
> 
> 
> Cheers



I'm pretty sure there is a speaker on one side of the sub so double check to be sure. On the plus side, the 500 has on screen display so you dont have to worry about tilting your head.


----------



## huskylord

Thanks for the tip. I'll check to see which side that speaker is on.

Now I have to play with this sucker a bit more.


Is there a way to adjust the treble/bass while presently watching something?

I find it cumbersome to go into the GUI menu and keep entering/exiting for testing.


----------



## brendanlim

Just got the CT100 this weekend from Frys and realized I could have gotten the CT500 from Amazon for just a little bit more. My CT500 should come in tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get a good one :/


----------



## bmjn38

Hi all, I have looked thru the posts and noticed that no one has really posted info on settings for best use of the 500, I am really happy with this soundbar, I would like settings for playing blu ray discs because when watching the soundeffects overpowers the voices and I have to adjust the volume to listen to conversations. So best settings will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## 5124FRANCID

Hello all, first thanks to everyone who posts advice in this forum- it certainly helps.


Second, I am also in need of the best settings when watching blu rays to maximize dialogue sound. I currently utilize da1writer's settings for the CT-100. The volume is very loud yet sometimes sound effects overwhelm the dialogue- requiring me to turn up the volume when ppl are talking and turn the volume down as soon as there's a loud noise.


In case it matters, I have 46" W series Sony Bravia TV, PS3, and obviously the CT-500 connected with 2 HDMI cords.


Again, thanks very much for any advice/help.


----------



## madlaw1071

when watching Blu Rays I put the center channel up to 3 and hear the dialogue just fine. Otherwise I have the center turned down to 1


----------



## joek11

Just ordered a 500 and an xdr f1hd radio tuner. can't wait to set them up.


i would also love to see ideal settings for this thing with a tv


----------



## telc

It says in the manual that HDMI is not upconverted. So that does mean "Video Direct" has no affect is you are using all HDMI? I rather not have the ct500 process my video, but I would like to leave "Video Direct Off" to get the onscreen volume.


----------



## sga000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anubus12* /forum/post/17387972
> 
> 
> How much is everyone paying for one?
> 
> 
> I've seen some posts saying $348 from Amazon and another being offered $250 from an authorized dealer, etc.
> 
> 
> The best I've seen, even from Amazon is $380.
> 
> 
> Where is everyone getting these deals?



I know this isn't a big discount, but I just thought I'd mention it. Today, the CT500 price on Amazon is $360.29. Maybe it will even go lower as we get closer to Black Friday.


----------



## joek11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sga000* /forum/post/17477473
> 
> 
> I know this isn't a big discount, but I just thought I'd mention it. Today, the CT500 price on Amazon is $360.29. Maybe it will even go lower as we get closer to Black Friday.



well....there goes $28 i could have saved if i waited one day


----------



## sga000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joek11* /forum/post/17479666
> 
> 
> well....there goes $28 i could have saved if i waited one day



Amazon used to give the lower price for 30 days after you ordered. That ended maybe a year ago, but they still may do it for you since it's only a day. Just send them an email or have them call youand tell them you just ordered. It can't hurt to ask!


----------



## cdunford

Hey huskylord, just curious; did you order from BigBuyCity on ebay? If so, I take it it was shipped via USPS Priority International. If that's all true, how long did it take for you to get it and where are you in Canada?


----------



## huskylord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdunford* /forum/post/17482240
> 
> 
> Hey huskylord, just curious; did you order from BigBuyCity on ebay? If so, I take it it was shipped via USPS Priority International. If that's all true, how long did it take for you to get it and where are you in Canada?



It did come via USPS and it took around 3 weeks. I live in Toronto.

Keep in mind, USPS is crap at updating through the tracking......I was worried that BBC hadn't shipped after a week and the next thing you know is that its in the duty center in Quebec.


I'm happy with the purchase.


----------



## cdunford

Ouch 3 weeks..... I just ordered on Saturday, and I'm hoping it's here by next Friday. USPS site says 6 to 10 business days for priority international, and it's coming from New York and I'm in London, so I hope it doesn't take so long.


----------



## dimaru

Huskylord, one more question for you: did you pay any duties on top of $418 you already paid on ebay for CT500 and shipping via USPS Priority International, if so, how much was it in total?


----------



## huskylord

I paid around $60 in GST/PST at the post office when it was time to pick up the speaker.


----------



## brb729

Hi,


Does anyone see any potential problems with laying the sub/amp unit on its side. I want to put it in a shelf but it wont fit standing up. I need to keep it away from my gremlins (1 and 3 year old boys)


Thanks


Sam


----------



## gigaguy

Probably ok, just possible heat problems, but probably not a concern.


----------



## joek11

Mine arrived yesterday. Got my Tv hooked up as well as my xdr-f1hd radio tuner and the sound is amazing. Now I have never had a surround sound before but this sound from the tuner and the speakers is crystal clear...I couldn't be happier.


Now I just need to talk my wife into letting me have a Bravia W-series and PS3 to go with it....wish me luck


----------



## Huntre

I just picked up a Samsung LN46B650 (love it!) and the Sony HTCT500 to go along with it. I love the looks, love the sound of the Sony but.....


Using HDMI from my Comcast cable box, into the HTCT500 (SAT/CATV) and the HDMI video out back into my TV. Just the way it's diagrammed.


Now for the parts that are driving me nuts.

1) Sony remote can't do most of the Samsung TV functions. I thought about getting one of the Harmony remotes but I hear you still have to press lots of buttons to get the tv and Sony soundbar up and ready for playing.


2) Every time I turn on the Sony HTCT500, it defaults to the TV input, then I have to switch it over to SAT/CATV. Very annoying.


3) when i turn off the TV, it turns off the Sony soundbar.


4) Changing channels is a nightmare in patience. Changing channels takes anywhere from 1-5 seconds. Each time I change a channel, the tv displays 'No signal' then a second or 5 later, the channel appears. Sometimes it doesn't show, and the channel changes like normal - but that's less than 5% of the time.


I love the sound but I'm afraid I'm going to have to send it back Sigh.


Any suggestions?


----------



## gigaguy

I'm decided to use my 500 only for audio and not video switching. I also found it inconvenient for video, plus I need separate screen settings for my video sources, (Mac Mini and DVR) and using the 500 for video allows only one video input to the TV. It is frustrating to have to give up a lot of options with my Sony HDTV. I also hate how if you choose the TV button for audio out from the TV that it switches to the TV tuner instead of the video source I'm using.


I have asked here too how to get the 500 to do the things I want but got no other ideas. Not having separate screen settings for my Mac and DVR is a deal breaker. the Mac needs very specific video settings, and I lose that option routing all video to the 500 and then 1 video out to the TV.


too bad it has all this great video switching and hdmi but I found it won't work in my case, so I'm audio only.

not sure why everyone else seems so happy with these video constraints. I'd love to make it all work,

audio only is very good but I paid for a lot of video switching and sync features, and on-screen menus, that I can not use.


----------



## Fraanco3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Huntre* /forum/post/17504814
> 
> 
> I just picked up a Samsung LN46B650 (love it!) and the Sony HTCT500 to go along with it. I love the looks, love the sound of the Sony but.....
> 
> 
> Using HDMI from my Comcast cable box, into the HTCT500 (SAT/CATV) and the HDMI video out back into my TV. Just the way it's diagrammed.
> 
> 
> Now for the parts that are driving me nuts.
> 
> 1) Sony remote can't do most of the Samsung TV functions. I thought about getting one of the Harmony remotes but I hear you still have to press lots of buttons to get the tv and Sony soundbar up and ready for playing.
> 
> 
> 2) Every time I turn on the Sony HTCT500, it defaults to the TV input, then I have to switch it over to SAT/CATV. Very annoying.
> 
> 
> 3) when i turn off the TV, it turns off the Sony soundbar.
> 
> 
> 4) Changing channels is a nightmare in patience. Changing channels takes anywhere from 1-5 seconds. Each time I change a channel, the tv displays 'No signal' then a second or 5 later, the channel appears. Sometimes it doesn't show, and the channel changes like normal - but that's less than 5% of the time.
> 
> 
> I love the sound but I'm afraid I'm going to have to send it back Sigh.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



Suggest that you look at previous posts (mine included) on setting up your comcast/hdtv/ct500 configuration. Running comcast in native mode and pass through mode for your ct500 will help with the switching -- let the hdtv do all of the video processing.


----------



## CaptPJB

Very happy with mine especially considering what it is, a sound bar not a full 5.1 system

My only negative is that I cannot use headphones with it. Did I miss something?


Sure I can hook the headphones to the TV but that only outputs stereo not the 5.1 mix. Was thinking to use 5.1 headphones for late night gaming.


Peter


----------



## stimyg

Does anyone know a way to quickly switch "night" mode on and off? Ie, without having to navigate through the GUI menu every time?


Thanks!


----------



## babubangla

I have Sony 32-Inch 720P LCD TV (KDL32L5000) and a Sony Upconverting DVD Player (DVPNS710HB). I mostly watch DVD and Over-the-Air TV channels using an antenna (Antenna Direct DB2) and regular TV speakers. I am considering buying a soundbar to go with my setup- either HT-CT500 or HT-CT100. Living room in my apartment is small (12 x 15) with open space on the dining side and a patio glass door on the other side. I want to enjoy at least some surround effect.


I understand that HT-CT500 is much system between the two.

But will it be too big to go with my 32-inch TV and small living room space?


----------



## danny_w




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babubangla* /forum/post/17515312
> 
> 
> I have Sony 32-Inch 720P LCD TV (KDL32L5000) and a Sony Upconverting DVD Player (DVPNS710HB). I mostly watch DVD and Over-the-Air TV channels using an antenna (Antenna Direct DB2) and regular TV speakers. I am considering buying a soundbar to go with my setup- either HT-CT500 or HT-CT100.
> 
> 
> I understand that HT-CT500 is much system between the two.
> 
> But will it be too big to go with my 32-inch TV?



I haven't tried the ct500 but think that the ct100 would be perfect for your setup unless the room is very big (and it is probably not because of the 32" tv). They both supposedly play very well with all Sony components like you have; I have a mixed system (Samsung tv/LG Blu-ray player) and I have to use separate remotes for each component (or I could get a Harmony remote...) but you should be able to use just the single ct100 remote for all functions. Even with the multiple remotes I love my setup; it is perfect for my small apartment.


----------



## iigem

So I just recently bought this, and while playing CoD:MW2 I noticed some problems. While the audio from movies is fine (I use my PS3 as a BD and DVD player), the audio when playing call of duty is "reversed". That is, if someone in front of me is talking I hear them quietly, but if I turn my back to them I can hear them more loudly, has anyone else experienced issues like this? Is it a HT-CT500 issue of a ps3 issue?


----------



## babubangla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danny_w* /forum/post/17515446
> 
> 
> I haven't tried the ct500 but think that the ct100 would be perfect for your setup unless the room is very big (and it is probably not because of the 32" tv). They both supposedly play very well with all Sony components like you have; I have a mixed system (Samsung tv/LG Blu-ray player) and I have to use separate remotes for each component (or I could get a Harmony remote...) but you should be able to use just the single ct100 remote for all functions. Even with the multiple remotes I love my setup; it is perfect for my small apartment.



Thanks for your comments.

Yes..my living space is small. How is the surround effect sounds in small spaces?


----------



## danny_w




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babubangla* /forum/post/17515717
> 
> 
> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> Yes..my living space is small. How is the surround effect sounds in small spaces?



As with any sound bar the sound that you get is not true surround and will not rival a true surround sound setup, but it is also far simpler to setup and doesn't require running wires all over the place. I don't have the room (or want) rear or side speakers, so it is perfect for me. I think the surround sound effect that I get with this soundbar is quite realistic in my small space. You might need to up the center channel volume (the ct100 allows stetting the center and subwoofer levels separately). I just watched Transformers 2 and the sound was very good to great IMHO.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Huntre* /forum/post/17504814
> 
> 
> I just picked up a Samsung LN46B650 (love it!) and the Sony HTCT500 to go along with it. I love the looks, love the sound of the Sony but.....
> 
> 
> Using HDMI from my Comcast cable box, into the HTCT500 (SAT/CATV) and the HDMI video out back into my TV. Just the way it's diagrammed.
> 
> 
> Now for the parts that are driving me nuts.
> 
> 1) Sony remote can't do most of the Samsung TV functions. I thought about getting one of the Harmony remotes but I hear you still have to press lots of buttons to get the tv and Sony soundbar up and ready for playing.
> 
> 
> 2) Every time I turn on the Sony HTCT500, it defaults to the TV input, then I have to switch it over to SAT/CATV. Very annoying.
> 
> 
> 3) when i turn off the TV, it turns off the Sony soundbar.
> 
> 
> 4) Changing channels is a nightmare in patience. Changing channels takes anywhere from 1-5 seconds. Each time I change a channel, the tv displays 'No signal' then a second or 5 later, the channel appears. Sometimes it doesn't show, and the channel changes like normal - but that's less than 5% of the time.
> 
> 
> I love the sound but I'm afraid I'm going to have to send it back Sigh.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



As already suggested, do what Fraanco3 and I did, just connect your cable box to the CT500 via digital optical cord, and cable box to TV via direct HDMI. Let your TV do the video processing. Since you can't get TrueHD audio from cable anyway, you're not hurting yourself; in fact it's probably better to not run your video through a middle component.


You'll just have to find the setting on your TV to unselect the audio coming from the HDMI, or set the audio to come from component inputs instead of HDMI (since no component cables are connected = no sound), otherwise you'll have audio from both the CT500 and the TV speakers.


And also as suggested, make sure your video setting on your cable box is set to native and your audio setting on your cable box to uncompressed. Hope this helps.


- Thanks


----------



## telc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/17522652
> 
> 
> As already suggested, do what Fraanco3 and I did, just connect your cable box to the CT500 via digital optical cord, and cable box to TV via direct HDMI. Let your TV do the video processing. Since you can't get TrueHD audio from cable anyway, you're not hurting yourself; in fact it's probably better to not run your video through a middle component.
> 
> 
> You'll just have to find the setting on your TV to unselect the audio coming from the HDMI, or set the audio to come from component inputs instead of HDMI (since no component cables are connected = no sound), otherwise you'll have audio from both the CT500 and the TV speakers.
> 
> 
> And also as suggested, make sure your video setting on your cable box is set to native and your audio setting on your cable box to uncompressed. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> - Thanks




I don't see this "native" option on my motorola comcast cable box anywhere. Where is it located?


----------



## joek11

Will the system automatically pick up 5.1 dolby digital. Most the time when the system comes on it shows 2.0 channel not the 3.1??? On a very few HD channels it sounds like it is switching to 3.1...is this correct behavior for the 500


----------



## TheDan666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *telc* /forum/post/17522811
> 
> 
> I don't see this "native" option on my motorola comcast cable box anywhere. Where is it located?



I have no such native or "pass-through" option on my Comcast Motorola cablebox either. I have to set it to either 720p or 1080i.


By the way, just ordered mine this week. Should be arriving tomorrow from Amazon. Just hope my HDMI cables come in from Monoprice in time. I selected free super saving shipping and it actually shipped the next day!


--The Dan


----------



## Fraanco3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDan666* /forum/post/17523649
> 
> 
> I have no such native or "pass-through" option on my Comcast Motorola cablebox either. I have to set it to either 720p or 1080i.
> 
> 
> By the way, just ordered mine this week. Should be arriving tomorrow from Amazon. Just hope my HDMI cables come in from Monoprice in time. I selected free super saving shipping and it actually shipped the next day!
> 
> 
> --The Dan



telc/TheDan666: You need the DCX3400 to be able to select 'native' mode. You could still be on the 3416 or some earlier model that does not support 'native' mode. Seems like that is certainly the case for TheDan666.


telc, if you DO have the 3400, then you need to go to its program menu by 1) powering off the cable box while leaving your TV ON and 2) pressing the red menu button on your cable box remote. You will see the different prompt options - you will need to change from 720p or 1080i to 'native' mode. Then power the cable box back up.


----------



## Fraanco3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/17522652
> 
> 
> As already suggested, do what Fraanco3 and I did, just connect your cable box to the CT500 via digital optical cord, and cable box to TV via direct HDMI. Let your TV do the video processing. Since you can't get TrueHD audio from cable anyway, you're not hurting yourself; in fact it's probably better to not run your video through a middle component.
> 
> 
> You'll just have to find the setting on your TV to unselect the audio coming from the HDMI, or set the audio to come from component inputs instead of HDMI (since no component cables are connected = no sound), otherwise you'll have audio from both the CT500 and the TV speakers.
> 
> 
> And also as suggested, make sure your video setting on your cable box is set to native and your audio setting on your cable box to uncompressed. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> - Thanks



Swiftks: One thing that I never resolved in this configuration is the ability to use my Comcast cable remote to turn on my TV AND CT500 together.


I leave the cable box on at all times so that recordings can occur as scheduled during the night. With the original configuation (cable HDMI --> CT500, CT500 HDMI --> TV) the on/off worked perfectly. Both the TV and the CT500 would turn on and the sound would switch over to the CT500 and everything was great, except for the eventual loss of the 'native' default.


With the optical audio configuration we both use, I have to turn the TV on separately from the CT500 -- i.e. use two remotes. Now I'm fine with it, but it's unacceptable to other family members. I really just want to use the Comcast remote and press one button again.


I have a Sony 46" XBR9, DCX3400 and the CT500. Any help in solving this would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## telc

Why are you needing to leave your comcast boxes on for recordings to happen? I have both DCT6416 and DCH6416 Comcast DVR's and I always shut them off using the remote and they still record all my shows.


----------



## Swiftks

Fraanco3, I have Atlas DVR-1056 remote that came with my Motorola DCX-3400 (I'll post a link below for pic and setting codes, etc.). I programmed my tv for the tv button of course, and I programmed the CT500 with the AUX button, using a sony receiver code I think; can't remember the exact one I used, but I know one of them works to turn it off/on and volume control, that's about it. As for the GUI Menu and device input for the CT500, I still have to use the CT500 remote for that stuff. But, I am thinking about pulling the trigger on a Logitech Harmony One remote tonight, so that I can use one remote for everything I have. Hope you have one of these remotes in the link so that this will help... I have Suddenlink, I know you have Comcast, but they might be the same.

http://www.urcsupport.com/index.php?mso_id=232 


- Thanks


*edit*

Oh yeah, forgot, telc is right, you shouldn't have to leave your DCX-3400 on to record your shows or anything, it will turn on automatically, and record the show on the DVR with whatever audio options you have selected.


*edit 2*

just saw that you have a sony tv... if it's Bravia Sync capable, then you might want to try and use the remore that came with the tv or the one that came with the CT500 to control the tv and CT500 together via Bravia Sync, and try programming the DCX-3400 on an AUX or cable button. Not sure how to do the Bravia sync thing on your tv (if it's capable), since I don't have a Sony TV, but the control for the CT500 is under the HDMI option in the setting menu ---> Control for HDMI.


----------



## Fraanco3

Thanks guys...will try your suggestions this weekend!!


----------



## DragonlordP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptPJB* /forum/post/17509952
> 
> 
> Sure I can hook the headphones to the TV but that only outputs stereo not the 5.1 mix. Was thinking to use 5.1 headphones for late night gaming.
> 
> 
> Peter



Can't see how this will be any different, unless you have some kind of weird 5.1 headphones. The mix will still have to be downgraded to stereo to be played through the headphones (a 2.0 system essentially), so whether that happens in the TV or in the headphones is indifferent.


----------



## skullnrose

Hello,


I'm wondering if anyone was successful in replacing the included speaker wire with a similar wire and where you were able to find it. I know you can use the included clips but would like to find a similar cable if it dosen't have the remote wire that's fine.


----------



## jefflackey

Anyone have a comparison of this system vs. the Yamaha YAS-71BL? I see the YAS-71BL is going for $279 on Amazon. I have the CT100 in my bedroom, but was looking to get a little better performance for my den.


Thanks.


----------



## wco81

No HDMI on that Yamaha?


----------



## bbrown1975

Hi all, interesting thread, thanks for all the knowledge. I have the 500 with a 52 Samsung, Direct Tv. Sounds pretty good. Perhaps a dumb question, at first it seemed to work with my tv speakers on as well, now they dont emit any sound. It seemed to sound better with the tv speakers on as wel, any thoughts on how to get that sound back? Thanks!


PS I just have it set up like it recommends, the direct tv dvr to the 500, the 500 to the tv.


----------



## monsieur_paul

Hi all,


I am also very interested in the CT-500 but as I'm living in Canada, it's a bit tricky to get it here.


Apart from B&H and a reseller from eBay (BigBuyCity), are there other ways to get this system in Canada?


----------



## TheDan666

OK, I've had the unit hooked and working since last Saturday so I thought I'd you all my impressions. Overall, I am quite happy with it. The sound is quite good and the all the options you have are nice. I ended up putting it on top of my 50" Samsung DLP based on other people's findings. I went with the velcro approach but ran into an issue where the unit was leaning back way too much. So I found an 85 cent solution -- 3 quarters and a time stacked on top of the TV under the front speaker! Works like a charm.


I haven't had any other sound bars and before I just had the TV speakers so I don't have much to compare it with but I think it sounds great (and honestly the TV speakers really weren't that bad). The unit puts out some massive volume. I rarely get above 18 out of 50.


Now the downers. As already been said, the GUI system and the switching of sources is indeed slow. Not a deal killer but is noteworthy. But the big issue I'm having is related to Wife Acceptance Factor. I can't get the remotes programmed the way I want. I have a Comcast HD box and I can get that code working with the Sony remote but it doesn't really work very well. You can enter in the channel number but you can't use the on-screen guide. Well you can, but when I push the center remote button all it does is load the list of digital music channels! WTF? I tried programming my Comcast remote to control the CT500 and that didn't work either. The only code that worked would only turn the unit on and off. It would also switch inputs based on the numeric key pad but wouldn't control the volume. I'm going to make another post and see if anyone else has any ideas. From this thread I remember someone getting it working right.


--The Dan


----------



## Justme12

Had the Ct100 and it was OK. After finding this thread, I got the 500. Hooked up by the book with just basic equipment for a test run. Comcast SA3500HD Box>to HDMI 500 SAT. SAT > Samsung ln46b750 HDMI 1. Samsung on external speaker. Gui fine, sound GREAT! Lip sync horrible so set to 120 and appeared much better.

NOW: Tried the settings I have read about: SA3500 Opt >500, Cablebox to TV HDMI1. I can only get sound via external speaker and can not fully access the GUI. Can get to SAT/TV press enter or whatever and GUI disappears. Connected, disconnected everything. Now when I revert back to the original out of the box settings I get sound, same GUI issue but TV HDMI1 states NO signal Rcvd. Rebooted TV, STBOX, 500, took out remote batteries.

Originally used a Harmony but that gives me the same issues. Took the 500 out altogether and TV back to normal.


I was thrilled with this for 30 min - now ?????????????????/ I have to be missing something


----------



## mbzalm

I've been piecing together a home theater system, and the final piece (the television) arrived this morning. I've been busily setting up my cables, but I'm now a little stumped as to the best way to connect my Mac Mini. I've read through this entire thread, and I've seen others with a similar question, but I'm not sure I've seen an adequate solution.


It looks to me like the main issue is that the Mac sends video and audio separately, but the CT-500 does not offer a setup that allows you to combine video sent via DVI->HDMI and audio via optical.


I've seen suggestions to send the video directly to the TV and the audio to the CT-500. But I don't think I've seen anyone report that this works seamlessly. I don't have the right length of cable to test this yet (my DVI->HDMI cable was only long enough to go from the Mac to the CT-500, but not to reach from the Mac to the TV), so I thought I'd ask if anyone has gotten this to work before I bought a replacement cable.


Alternatively, would it be possible to connect the Mac to the CT-500 with a DVI->component video cable in combination with the optical audio? Or would there be a tradeoff there that I'm not seeing because this HD world is new to me?


Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


----------



## Punchdrunk101

I would really like to get the CT500, but I am worried that the surround effects will be awkward the way my living room is shaped. I linked a drawing for those who can view it. Basically, I have a relatively small living room, in which the TV is in a built-in cabinet on the left side of the room. So for the standard viewing position, there will be a wall about 2-4 ft to the left, and the other wall is 20ft(ish) on the other side, and only half of the backwall is there. The cabinet is built in, so I cannot really move the TV and my wife is definitely not sympathetic to the "acoustic properties". I also have a vaulted ceiling in the living room.


As you can see the couches are along the wall, so I normally lay on the couch so that I am facing the TV when I play games or watch movies or watch football.











So the questions are:

1. Will the surround get wonky in this type of space.

2. Can you turn off the "simulated surround" and just get a frontal 3.1.


I just want better sound than my TV speakers without the clutter.


Thanks.


----------



## jefflackey

Have a CT100 in my bedroom. Works well.


After a lot of reading and debating with myself, I decided to get a CT500 for the den. It's a pretty standard square den, average size.


It took about 15 minutes after I got it out of the box to hook up my cable box and PS3. Set it to Movie mode, and away we go.


First impressions - sound is significantly better than the 100, and I'm pretty happy with the 100. I was teetering on the edge of getting a lower end Onkyo or such and some lower end speakers to stay in my current budget, but decided to go with this until I could afford to put together a nice system (I used to have a very nice 5.1 Definitive Technology speaker + subwoofer setup with a nice midrange receiver) and decided I'd just live with this until then, but I was VERY surprised at the surround effect I got with a nice BD and also a good HD source on cable.


All in all - very pleasantly surprised. Oh - the room is pretty good for a sound bar, nice square den with 4 walls.


Oh yeah - once again, people over in the CT100 thread posted a lot of settings but I'm not seeing those here. Can people post some of their preferred settings for the CT500?


Thanks


----------



## DynamicM3

Could someone explain to me the issue with the on-screen menus that I keep hearing about?


Thank you.


----------



## Swiftks

Well, I got my Harmony One Remote today, set it up with all my various components, and it works great!!! No more need for 2 or 3 remotes. Even has GUI function available for the CT500. Not trying to hijack the thread, just wanted to report the best solution for the multiple remote problem.










- Thanks


----------



## Justme12

Swiftks

Finally got your settings to work and found I was not using video 2! Picture seems sharper to me now. Question - just got the Harmony 1 and set up fine.

Yet on certain channels I get a lag like its switching on/off 2 times for a channel? Also since I set it up, I can't maintain picture stretch on the stbox. All other settings take. Any similar experiences?


Thanks


ps

today I install the DVD player and see how that goes.


----------



## jefflackey

Hey guys - where are you putting your settings on the CT500? How are you setting this up in the CT500 settings options?


----------



## kash22

Just picked this up to hook up with my Panny 50G15, PS3 and ATT U-verse box. Sound is coming through fine on the PS3, including DTS streaming, BUT.. only get video on the U-VERSE connected through the receiver.


Anyone have similar issues? Any fixes? I heard optical cable for audio bay me the way to go but it carries no DTS, or surround sound. Not sure if that ends up being an issue for regular TV watching through U-VERSE.


Any/all help appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## danny_w




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kash22* /forum/post/17584785
> 
> 
> Just picked this up to hook up with my Panny 50G15, PS3 and ATT U-verse box. Sound is coming through fine on the PS3, including DTS streaming, BUT.. only get video on the U-VERSE connected through the receiver.
> 
> 
> Anyone have similar issues? Any fixes? I heard optical cable for audio bay me the way to go but it carries no DTS, or surround sound. Not sure if that ends up being an issue for regular TV watching through U-VERSE.
> 
> 
> Any/all help appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I don't have U-Verse but is the STB set to output audio over HDMI? I know that my Time Warner DVR had to be set or I would not get any sound.


----------



## scupking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kash22* /forum/post/17584785
> 
> 
> Just picked this up to hook up with my Panny 50G15, PS3 and ATT U-verse box. Sound is coming through fine on the PS3, including DTS streaming, BUT.. only get video on the U-VERSE connected through the receiver.
> 
> 
> Anyone have similar issues? Any fixes? I heard optical cable for audio bay me the way to go but it carries no DTS, or surround sound. Not sure if that ends up being an issue for regular TV watching through U-VERSE.
> 
> 
> Any/all help appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You need to go into your U-Verse audio settings and set it to digital out.


----------



## IntotheBlue

I've had the CT500 for a while, but am getting a Sony Blu-ray player soon so i know some of my HDMI settings will need to change.


Right now i have HDMI control off, and video direct on.


What settings should i use to leave the CT500 in standby and automatically turn on once my blu-ray player outputs a signal? At no time do i want sound to pass through directly to my TV while in standby.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/17599029
> 
> 
> I've had the CT500 for a while, but am getting a Sony Blu-ray player soon so i know some of my HDMI settings will need to change.
> 
> 
> Right now i have HDMI control off, and video direct on.
> 
> 
> What settings should i use to leave the CT500 in standby and automatically turn on once my blu-ray player outputs a signal? At no time do i want sound to pass through directly to my TV while in standby.



Just change HDMI Control ON and when you get your new Sony Blu-Ray Player, make sure to that its control for HDMI is ON as well. As long as it's Bravia Sync Compatiable, you CT500 will turn on when you turn your Blu-ray player on. If you don't want any sound coming through while the CT500 is not on, then set the Pass Through option to OFF.


----------



## bjack56

Any Black Friday deals on the Sony CT-500...please pass along. 360 best I've found on 11-25-09.


----------



## janmo

I am a real newbie and have been vascillating for days on Sony CT 500 vs Polk 360 soundbars? Two problems: (1) Defective Sonys and (2) Polk wireless sub interferring with internet. Which system is best?


I know surround vs virtual sound ... two different concepts ... but has anyone compared the 2 systems? All of your comments have been appreciated. But still I dither. Aprreciate help here.


Is there a simple solution to wireless internet interference ... similar to wireless phone interference? Just change channel on wireless router so the two pieces of hardware differ. Thanks janmo


----------



## monsieur_paul

Just got my CT500. Shipping + custom cost me 180 $, thank you Sony Canada...


I am very happy with it so far, but I noticed that some movies with AAC encoded audio don't give any sound.


My source is a WDTV Live connected via HDMI (video + audio). If I let the WDTV do the decoding, the CT500 get the audio (LPCM stereo) but if the WDTV audio is set to digital output, nothing comes out of the speakers.


----------



## Katsudon2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monsieur_paul* /forum/post/17606690
> 
> 
> Just got my CT500. Shipping + custom cost me 180 $, thank you Sony Canada...
> 
> 
> I am very happy with it so far, but I noticed that some movies with AAC encoded audio don't give any sound.
> 
> 
> My source is a WDTV Live connected via HDMI (video + audio). If I let the WDTV do the decoding, the CT500 get the audio (LPCM stereo) but if the WDTV audio is set to digital output, nothing comes out of the speakers.



How did you manage to get it for $180 in Sony Canada website? I don't even see it listed there.


----------



## IntotheBlue

Now that black friday has passed and more of you prolly have blu-ray players, can you all post what lip-sync delay setting you have settled on? I'm currently just using 120ms like another poster posted on page 38 but am going crazy testing it myself lol.


----------



## TheDan666

Just wanted to chime in with a "2 weeks in" report on my experiences with the CT-500. Still very happy with it and for our room shape and our open wall into the kitchen this unit is exactly what I've been needing. Wife still says she can't tell the difference but she must be crazy. I can totally tell the difference. I'm not sure I ever feel like sound is actually coming from multiple angles but what I do get is a very rich sound. I would say the sound is highly layered. When you watch sports you can hear the crowd, whistles, and action all succinctly in their own space. Also, I got the Comcast remote problem solved via someone in the Remote forum. If anyone has Comcast and is having trouble getting their remote to control the CT-500 please see this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6&goto=newpost 


Also, I'm glad I ordered when I did at $364 as its now selling for $399 on Amazon.


--The Dan


----------



## joek11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDan666* /forum/post/17616009
> 
> 
> Wife still says she can't tell the difference but she must be crazy. I can totally tell the difference. I'm not sure I ever feel like sound is actually coming from multiple angles but what I do get is a very rich sound. I would say the sound is highly layered.
> 
> 
> --The Dan



What are you listening to with it? In other words are you just listening to the tv in standard definition? Do you have a bluray or HDtv with 5.1 digital surround sound on certain channels? If you would like to wow the wife play a bluray with these settings if you have a PS3... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post15172017 


These are for the CT100 but work phenomenally! with my CT500 as well

THe 5.1 or 7.1 uncompressed sound is out of this world. It will shake your house with a Bluray like The Dark Knight or Transformers only turning the volume up to 15! it goes all the way up to 40.


While this system is nice for very day watching of tv to get the wow factor and use this system to its full potential you need sources like bluray, HDTV channels with Dolby digital 5.1 etc.


good luck.


----------



## joek11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Justme12* /forum/post/17576317
> 
> 
> Swiftks
> 
> .
> 
> Yet on certain channels I get a lag like its switching on/off 2 times for a channel? Any similar experiences?
> 
> 
> Thanks



yes, it happens to me when I am switching from an HD channel to a standard def channel. If i switch from hd to hd it is very quick and clean.


----------



## TheDan666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joek11* /forum/post/17617805
> 
> 
> What are you listening to with it? In other words are you just listening to the tv in standard definition? Do you have a bluray or HDtv with 5.1 digital surround sound on certain channels? If you would like to wow the wife play a bluray with these settings if you have a PS3... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post15172017
> 
> 
> These are for the CT100 but work phenomenally! with my CT500 as well
> 
> THe 5.1 or 7.1 uncompressed sound is out of this world. It will shake your house with a Bluray like The Dark Knight or Transformers only turning the volume up to 15! it goes all the way up to 40.
> 
> 
> While this system is nice for very day watching of tv to get the wow factor and use this system to its full potential you need sources like bluray, HDTV channels with Dolby digital 5.1 etc.
> 
> 
> good luck.



I'll give your settings a shot. I currently have the center +2 and subwoofer +2. Reading your original post seems to indicate I should drop the center down. I'll experiment. I do have one only one Blu-Ray disk, Madascgar 2, and it does sound amazing. I watch mostly HD 5.1 and it does sound quite good already. I just don't get the directional sound so much (coming from the left and right) currently but this is perhaps because I don't watch a lot of action movies or shows that really feature that kind of sound. The sound is quite rich the though so even without surround it still works well. I'll try your suggestions out an report back.


--The Dan


----------



## TheDan666

I have a question regarding the optimal settings for my Blu-Ray player with the HT-CT500. I have an Insignia Blu-Ray and in the menu I have the following audio output options:


PCM (downsampling 48 kHz, 96 kHz, Off)

Bitstream HD

Bitstream Legacy

Bitstream Mixed


I currently have PCM selected at 48 kHz.


What option should I be using with the HT-CT500?


Thanks,

The Dan


----------



## IntotheBlue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDan666* /forum/post/17621529
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding the optimal settings for my Blu-Ray player with the HT-CT500. I have an Insignia Blu-Ray and in the menu I have the following audio output options:
> 
> 
> PCM (downsampling 48 kHz, 96 kHz, Off)
> 
> Bitstream HD
> 
> Bitstream Legacy
> 
> Bitstream Mixed
> 
> 
> I currently have PCM selected at 48 kHz.
> 
> 
> What option should I be using with the HT-CT500?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> The Dan



Your settings are correct having it set to PCM.


----------



## monsieur_paul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Katsudon2* /forum/post/17615297
> 
> 
> How did you manage to get it for $180 in Sony Canada website? I don't even see it listed there.



Sorry, my previous post was confusing: I bought it at B&H in US and I had to pay an ADDITIONAL $180 for shipping + customs, because Sony Canada doesn't reference it...


----------



## lutzymindless3

Guys, I am brand new to the forum. Lots of great stuff on here. As there has been 39 pages of posts I haven't been able to go through everything yet. I have this system currently hooked-up to a sony blu ray player, comcast hi def box and Samsung 40" LCD (all via HDMI). Recently I have been experiencing some issues when the system is either turned on for the first time or switched between media. It sounds as if the subwoofer is acting as a passive unit during some listening. The difference between when it is and is not working correctly is obvious. If I shut off the system and turn back on it seems to kick in. Once working it never goes out. I know that sounds odd, but I am not sure a better way to explain it. Any thoughts? Anyone ever experience this issue?


Otherwise, great system. Thanks much, Jason


----------



## TheDan666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IntotheBlue* /forum/post/17626695
> 
> 
> Your settings are correct having it set to PCM.



Thanks!


----------



## bbonds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lutzymindless3* /forum/post/17630718
> 
> 
> Guys, I am brand new to the forum. Lots of great stuff on here. As there has been 39 pages of posts I haven't been able to go through everything yet. I have this system currently hooked-up to a sony blu ray player, comcast hi def box and Samsung 40" LCD (all via HDMI). Recently I have been experiencing some issues when the system is either turned on for the first time or switched between media. It sounds as if the subwoofer is acting as a passive unit during some listening. The difference between when it is and is not working correctly is obvious. If I shut off the system and turn back on it seems to kick in. Once working it never goes out. I know that sounds odd, but I am not sure a better way to explain it. Any thoughts? Anyone ever experience this issue?
> 
> 
> Otherwise, great system. Thanks much, Jason



I have the same problem. My solution has always been to press volume up one time...that usually "turns it on". Have no idea why it does this. I also have everything hooked up via HDMI to HDMI 1 on my TV.


----------



## vineelb

Guys, This Forum has been great in helping me setup my HTCT500. One issue I've noticed is when I play MP3 was able to get only 2.0 channel and I need to change all the setting (like increasing the bass, SW, Center Channel) every time to make it sound better. Is there any other way to make MP3 sound better (get 3.1 or 5.1 channel output)?


Regards,

Vineel


----------



## TheDan666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vineelb* /forum/post/17635398
> 
> 
> Guys, This Forum has been great in helping me setup my HTCT500. One issue I've noticed is when I play MP3 was able to get only 2.0 channel and I need to change all the setting (like increasing the bass, SW, Center Channel) every time to make it sound better. Is there any other way to make MP3 sound better (get 3.1 or 5.1 channel output)?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vineel



Um, I'm no audio expert but wouldn't MP3s be recorded in stereo (2.0)? Why would you think music would be recorded in 5.1 surround sound? As for retaining the settings, that I can't answer as I haven't hooked my iPod up to the HT-CT500 yet.


--The Dan


----------



## Popgun-Justin

One question, may sound silly, but does anyone know if it is possible to hook up Bass shakers or any sort of transducer to the ct500? The sub is way too loud







and is bugging the neighbors dowsntairs, so I'm looking for alternative routes to feel the low end.


I'm not looking for anything real expensive, but I would probably be using whatever I end up with when I get a house and a full 5.1 setup.


----------



## IntotheBlue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Popgun-Justin* /forum/post/17643231
> 
> 
> One question, may sound silly, but does anyone know if it is possible to hook up Bass shakers or any sort of transducer to the ct500? The sub is way too loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and is bugging the neighbors dowsntairs, so I'm looking for alternative routes to feel the low end.
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for anything real expensive, but I would probably be using whatever I end up with when I get a house and a full 5.1 setup.



I have my sub level set to -5 and its just right (i do sit quite close to my TV and soundbar). If that seems too low, then look into rigging up speaker spikes to the bottom of the sub or using a combination of thick ceramic tile with acoustic foam, using the tile underneath the foam, above, or both.


The cheapest trick you might try is cutting 2 tennis/racket balls perfectly in half then putting each half under the corners so that the rounded part makes contact with the floor, perhaps even combine that with tile/foam.


----------



## DragonlordP

Just got mine and so far, so good. Not actually impressed with the sound but I haven't cranked it yet. For any europeans out there: they won't be around for long, they only brought a few units so act fast if interested.


----------



## mingyao

My HT-CT 500 will dim noticeably during darker scenes when playing DVDs on my PS3. Very odd.


What I've tried so far...

1) Plugging the PS3 via HDMI directly into my Sony 52". No issues.

2) Plugged the PS3 via HDMI directly into my Samsung 40". No issues.

3) Tried different HDMI cables to plug the PS3 into the HT-CT 500. problem still persists.

4) I've also noticed that when I'm playing Madden on the PS3 and I'm saving the progress..as the save bar jumps from 33% to 66% to 100% saved. Everytime at 66% it will dim and then light back up again. It won't do this plugged directly into the back of the TV.

5) Called up Sony technical support, they suggested restarting the HT-CT 500 which I did and it did not resolve the issue.

6) Gone through the settings in the HT-CT 500, TV and PS3 to no avail.

7) Thought it was a power usage issue so I plugged the HT-CT 500 into a seperate outlet. Using a Monster power conditioner for my units.


Obv, I would prefer to plug the PS3 into the HT-CT 500 instead of directly into the TV and using a digital optical cable from the TV to the HT-CT 500.


Help! Any suggestions. My TV is a Sony 52V5100, PS3 I bought 2 years ago.

Thanks!


----------



## pclark24

Well my unit has gone to crap. It will not switch to 5.1 if I go to a channel that is 2.0 audio and back to a channel with 5.1 audio. I have to power down and make sure my DVR is on a channel with 5.1 audio when I power up. Also it starts spazzing and blinks a few time before it settles out. Does this playing games, PS3 or XBOX 360 or watching movies. Sometimes the screen will stay black unitl I power off and back on. Got this unit right after they came out, first problems I have had. I guess I am going to have to send it in for repair.


----------



## joek11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclark24* /forum/post/17662463
> 
> 
> Well my unit has gone to crap. It will not switch to 5.1 if I go to a channel that is 2.0 audio and back to a channel with 5.1 audio. I have to power down and make sure my DVR is on a channel with 5.1 audio when I power up. Also it starts spazzing and blinks a few time before it settles out. Does this playing games, PS3 or XBOX 360 or watching movies. Sometimes the screen will stay black unitl I power off and back on. Got this unit right after they came out, first problems I have had. I guess I am going to have to send it in for repair.



I have been having a problem with running my cable box into the 500 and then to the tv the tv and cable box blink several times sounding like they are turning off and back on and after sometimes about 5-10 seconds the channel finally turns on. I think it has something to do with the cable boix and settings more than it has to do with the 500 screwing up. I just have not been able to figure out the problem yet or fix it. I am not sure if it has to do with video pass thru. Also my b=cable box seems to always want to output to 720p instead of native even though i have it set to native....no problems when i have the cable box directly hooked up to the tv....


----------



## pclark24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joek11* /forum/post/17662560
> 
> 
> I have been having a problem with running my cable box into the 500 and then to the tv the tv and cable box blink several times sounding like they are turning off and back on and after sometimes about 5-10 seconds the channel finally turns on. I think it has something to do with the cable boix and settings more than it has to do with the 500 screwing up. I just have not been able to figure out the problem yet or fix it. I am not sure if it has to do with video pass thru. Also my b=cable box seems to always want to output to 720p instead of native even though i have it set to native....no problems when i have the cable box directly hooked up to the tv....



Yea that is a good point. I think I will disconnect the 500 for a few days and hook up directly to the TV. See it it still happens. Went to Sony e-support and guess what...e-support does not even recognize the HT-CT500 as a valid model number for me to start a ticket. I tried all variations including removing the dash. I have heard bad thing about sony support but I hope this does not turn into a nightmare.


----------



## Bucknut23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *janmo* /forum/post/17606048
> 
> 
> I am a real newbie and have been vascillating for days on Sony CT 500 vs Polk 360 soundbars? Two problems: (1) Defective Sonys and (2) Polk wireless sub interferring with internet. Which system is best?
> 
> 
> I know surround vs virtual sound ... two different concepts ... but has anyone compared the 2 systems? All of your comments have been appreciated. But still I dither. Aprreciate help here.
> 
> 
> Is there a simple solution to wireless internet interference ... similar to wireless phone interference? Just change channel on wireless router so the two pieces of hardware differ. Thanks janmo




Im in the same boat too looking at these two soundbars. Anyone who has experience with both feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cornhulio

I haven't seen any good reviews for the polk. I would buy the cheapest since most reviews indicate they all fall short of the real thing.


----------



## scrope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *janmo* /forum/post/17606048
> 
> 
> I am a real newbie and have been vascillating for days on Sony CT 500 vs Polk 360 soundbars? Two problems: (1) Defective Sonys and (2) Polk wireless sub interferring with internet. Which system is best?
> 
> 
> I know surround vs virtual sound ... two different concepts ... but has anyone compared the 2 systems? All of your comments have been appreciated. But still I dither. Aprreciate help here.
> 
> 
> Is there a simple solution to wireless internet interference ... similar to wireless phone interference? Just change channel on wireless router so the two pieces of hardware differ. Thanks janmo



The Polk 360 includes a dvd player but no wireless sub. The Polk Surroundbar SDA Instant Home Theater does include a wireless sub, and I own this unit. I too would be curious as to how it compares to the Sony HT-CT500 in sound quality. The two are about the same price right now. The Sony has more controls and features. On the other hand, the analog only Polk is easy to set up and simpler to use. The Polk has four channel selects to help with interference, but I have read that some wireless owners have had problems. I do not have wireless. I like the Polk but as other soundbar owners will tell you, don't expect surround sound.


----------



## mycuzinvinny

This is my first post to avs. Thanks to all the posters who have reviewed and posted their configurations on this thread.


I should be getting my htct500 today. It took a long time to read this thread







. I will be posting my review and configurations/settings later in the week.


People have posted devices->hdmi->ct500->tv and then devices->tv->optical->ct500. My concern is dialogue, switching between devices, and remotes.


I have wii, xbox360, twarner cable, samsung bluray, samsung ln46b650. Recommendations? Thanks!


vinny


----------



## Cyrk

Quick question... I have a 61 DLP it had DVI no HDMI. If it purchase the CT500 can I use a Hdmi to dvi cable to work or will it not get the sound from the TV?


----------



## agentred

Hi Folks,


I just received my HTCT 500 and it sounds great BUT... there's always a crackling coming out of the sub.


Is this normal? I thought it might be too close to the power supply but I moved it around and the problem persists. It's a soft constant crackle/click/pop. It's drowned out when music is playing but otherwise it's always there.


I tried using different connectors, disconnecting the center speaker etc etc.


Is this something you're all facing or is it unique to my (perhaps faulty) sub? Please let me know so I can get about returning it if necessary.


Many thanks,

AR


----------



## TheDan666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agentred* /forum/post/17684903
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> I just received my HTCT 500 and it sounds great BUT... there's always a crackling coming out of the sub.
> 
> 
> Is this normal? I thought it might be too close to the power supply but I moved it around and the problem persists. It's a soft constant crackle/click/pop. It's drowned out when music is playing but otherwise it's always there.
> 
> 
> I tried using different connectors, disconnecting the center speaker etc etc.
> 
> 
> Is this something you're all facing or is it unique to my (perhaps faulty) sub? Please let me know so I can get about returning it if necessary.
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> AR



Mine definitely does not do that and never has. I would say something is definitely wrong. Either the unit is defective or there is some electrical interference going on. Have you tried just plugging in the subwoofer in a different outlet in your house? Does it make the sound even when there is nothing connected to it or it is not receiving a signal?


--The Dan


----------



## agentred




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDan666* /forum/post/17686172
> 
> 
> Mine definitely does not do that and never has. I would say something is definitely wrong. Either the unit is defective or there is some electrical interference going on. Have you tried just plugging in the subwoofer in a different outlet in your house? Does it make the sound even when there is nothing connected to it or it is not receiving a signal?
> 
> 
> --The Dan



Thanks Dan. I thought it was electric interference too but I tried plugging it directly in to the wall, and in to a UPS but the problem was still there.


It makes the sound when nothing is connected. Looks like a faulty unit. Now I'm wondering whether to get a replacement or get another system... Any good alternatives?


----------



## TheDan666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agentred* /forum/post/17687815
> 
> 
> Thanks Dan. I thought it was electric interference too but I tried plugging it directly in to the wall, and in to a UPS but the problem was still there.
> 
> 
> It makes the sound when nothing is connected. Looks like a faulty unit. Now I'm wondering whether to get a replacement or get another system... Any good alternatives?



I meant have you plugged in someehere totally different, like an outlet in your kitchen or something. There may be something in the direct vicinity that is causing the problem. All I can say is that yes, there have been reports of issues with the 500 but mine (knock on wood) has no issues.


--The Dan


----------



## agentred




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheDan666* /forum/post/17687833
> 
> 
> I meant have you plugged in someehere totally different, like an outlet in your kitchen or something. There may be something in the direct vicinity that is causing the problem. All I can say is that yes, there have been reports of issues with the 500 but mine (knock on wood) has no issues.
> 
> 
> --The Dan



ummm... I MIGHT have tried that, will try tonight to make sure.


So annoyed, I spent hours searching for a good soundbar and the Sony was great, HDMI and everything, I guess I could get a replacement (if it's actually broken)


----------



## agentred

Alright, so after some snooping I realize the problem is nothing romantic like wireless interference or circuitry noise.


The clicking sound is coming from the fan. I can tell because when I plug it in to the wall the fan spins up for a few seconds (clicking sound starts) and then stops (clicking stops). Then when I turn on the sub the fan starts and so does the clicking. After turning off the sub the clicking and the fan stop at the same time.


SO.


Does everyone else have this or is it just a loose wire hitting the fan blades? If you have the time please take a minute to listen to the fan on your sub, is it whirring softly or clicking?


Many thanks, hopefully no one else has it and I can return it for a replacement, REALLY don't want to go through the hassle of choosing another system!


----------



## TheDan666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agentred* /forum/post/17691066
> 
> 
> Alright, so after some snooping I realize the problem is nothing romantic like wireless interference or circuitry noise.
> 
> 
> The clicking sound is coming from the fan. I can tell because when I plug it in to the wall the fan spins up for a few seconds (clicking sound starts) and then stops (clicking stops). Then when I turn on the sub the fan starts and so does the clicking. After turning off the sub the clicking and the fan stop at the same time.
> 
> 
> SO.
> 
> 
> Does everyone else have this or is it just a loose wire hitting the fan blades? If you have the time please take a minute to listen to the fan on your sub, is it whirring softly or clicking?
> 
> 
> Many thanks, hopefully no one else has it and I can return it for a replacement, REALLY don't want to go through the hassle of choosing another system!



I listened to mine today and I could hear a very faint "whirring" sounds from the fan when I turned it on. But that was from being one foot away from the unit. As soon as the sound came on I couldn't hear anything. So either you have a defective unit or you have world's most sensitive ears.


--The Dan


----------



## mbzalm

Is it possible to have a single source feed video directly to the TV and audio via optical directly to the soundbar and have both play simultaneously?


Right now I have my Mac video connected directly to the TV via HDMI. The video works perfectly on its own. I then have the audio connected via optical to the "VIDEO 2" port in the soundbar. The audio works just fine on its own. Unfortunately, the audio doesn't work while the TV is set to the Mac video input. Whenever I switch the soundbar to the "VIDEO 2" input, the TV automatically switches to use the input from the soundbar for video as well.


Any configuration help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CaptPJB

Have been satisfied with my CT500 but noticed the other day that no matter what I feed it in the way of DVD sound BlueRay and Standard DVD (Different players) it always flashes up 2 channel. If I set the DVD players to 5.1 out the Soundbar drops the vocal channel so all I get is backgound music and effects. If I use virtual surround on the DVD player it sounds good but only shows two channel on the sub display. I am using HDMI cables for everything.


Is this normal?


----------



## TheDan666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptPJB* /forum/post/17699568
> 
> 
> Have been satisfied with my CT500 but noticed the other day that no matter what I feed it in the way of DVD sound BlueRay and Standard DVD (Different players) it always flashes up 2 channel. If I set the DVD players to 5.1 out the Soundbar drops the vocal channel so all I get is backgound music and effects. If I use virtual surround on the DVD player it sounds good but only shows two channel on the sub display. I am using HDMI cables for everything.
> 
> 
> Is this normal?



Sounds weird to me. I have my Blu-Ray player set to PCM output and when I watch a Blu-Ray or DVD the subwoofer display unit displays LPCM and shows 5.1 when the movie starts (assuming 5.1 is available on the DVD).


--The Dan


----------



## ViperJon

Hi guys

A lot of pages to wade through here, but is the _general_ consensus that the best setup is all components (cable box, Blu Ray, Xbox etc) to be hooked to CT500 via HDMI and then single HDMI to TV? Probably a redundant question but there seems to be some variables?


Thanks!


----------



## TheDan666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ViperJon* /forum/post/17700185
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> A lot of pages to wade through here, but is the _general_ consensus that the best setup is all components (cable box, Blu Ray, Xbox etc) to be hooked to CT500 via HDMI and then single HDMI to TV? Probably a redundant question but there seems to be some variables?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



That's how I do it. Having everything connect to the unit makes things simpler and preserves the best sound quality potential.


--The Dan


----------



## INMET

I agree, all devices connected to ct-500, one HDMI cable to tv, have had mine for 4 months now, works great, blue ray has 5.1, can turn off ct-500 and listen to tv speakers, switching done easily, no lose of picture quality, great unit, surprised so many

having issues.


----------



## gigaguy

as I stated before, I use a Mac Mini and a Sony DVR to my Sony HDTV, and I need separate Video settings for both, which I lose if I use the 500 as a switcher. so now I'm using it in manual mode, but I think I could run video theu the 500 if I use some of the simpler one button 'scene' screen settings modes the TV has and try it that way.

overall I love the sound of the 500, it just can't do everything I'd like but then it would cost even more and be more complicated.


----------



## mustang5o

Has anyone compared the video passing through the CT500 vs directly connected to the TV? I was thinking about using this with a Pioneer KRP-500M. The Pioneer is a monitor so it has no speakers. I thought this might be a good way to go. However, if running the cable box and Blu-Ray (probably PS3) through the CT500 degrades picture quality at all I wouldn't want to use it. I bought the Pioneer to get the one of the best pictures available today. If there is degradation I'll just add a pair of speakers to the tv as it does have the amp and speaker outputs.


Thanks


----------



## michtanger

I will start with a quick plug and get to my problem. I just bought a Sony HT-CT500 system after monitoring feedback on this thread. Let me say that I am a non-technical guy and I really appreciate all of the experts on here that take time to look out for those of us that are less technically savvy. You didn't steer me wrong. The CT500 sounds fantastic. I had full surround sound in my old house, but had to downgrade to a simpler system when we moved to a condo. While it is not surround sound, in small spaces this system has great sound quality. Quite pleased.


Now to my problem. I am in Austin, Texas and have Time Warner Cable with a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD (DVR) cable box. I also have an LG BD390 Blu-Ray player all connected to a Panasonic Plasma TV. I hooked up the cable box and the blu-ray player via HDMI cables to the CT500, planning to use the HDMI out to the TV to run all of my components. The blu-ray works just fine. However, I get no signal to the TV for the cable box using the HDMI connection via the CT500. If I connect the cable box to the CT500 using component video cables, it transmits to the TV using the HDMI out, but my video quality is degraded. I have also connected the cable box directly to the TV and used the optical out on the TV to transmit audio to the CT500 for surround sound. This also works, but I am bummed that I cannot get the cable box to connect to the CT500 and transmit out of the CT500 to the TV using all HDMI cabling. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Justme12

I have the same SA 8300HD and Blu-ray. Check your TV for correct input-catv and adjust wiggle the SA box hdmi cable. Also look at the cable box setings for correct setupWith TV on, SA off press info and guide sametime on the box to bring up the menu. Had this same issue when I first got the CT500.


----------



## Troy

I have been following this thread for a while. I actually have 3 HD-CT100's sitting in my garage as Christmas prsents for my 3 sons who are in college. I thought it would be a nice addition to their 40" Samsungs for movies, Ipods and game playing. Got them through Meijers online due to good pricing and ease of return at a local store should that be necessary. I tried one out for an hour in my basement FP theater to make sure it would go loud enough and overall thought it sounded good and the max volume was right about where I would watch a movie if the wife wasn't around. No surround but wide soundstage, ok bass and I soon found myself just enjoying the movie. Less discerning people would really like the sound I think but sometimes we know or read too much and can pick things to death. I have been thinking about bumping the 100s up to 500's but started reading about so many issues here I wasn't sure that would be the best idea. Seems like all the original people that couldn't wait for their 500s to arrive have all had issues and quickly jumped ship and haven't commented since. Not sure what to think now. I have been considering just going to a quality amp with a cheap set of 5.1 speakers but hate to think of how much space that will take up and all those wires running around small bedrooms at college. Simple would be better for this situation, especially since they move a couple times a year. Soundbars sound ideal for college students that are out of the dorms.


I guess what I would like to know is how many people have the 500 and aren't having problems? Do you think the problems have been corrected with more recent shipments or are there still units being returned? Also, no one has really reviewed the product regarding how it sounds with regular music like playing an ipod through the dock that can be purchased separately. I have three Ipod docks on the way too. Cha-ching... I would appreciate your help.


----------



## gigaguy

My 500 has been great for the last few months. I had the 100 before too, and it was great. sometimes problems you see in forums are isolated.


----------



## Troy

Any thoughts on using the 500 to play an Ipod through? How does it sound compared to traditional speakers?


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Troy* /forum/post/17710001
> 
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while. I actually have 3 HD-CT100's sitting in my garage as Christmas prsents for my 3 sons who are in college. I thought it would be a nice addition to their 40" Samsungs for movies, Ipods and game playing. Got them through Meijers online due to good pricing and ease of return at a local store should that be necessary. I tried one out for an hour in my basement FP theater to make sure it would go loud enough and overall thought it sounded good and the max volume was right about where I would watch a movie if the wife wasn't around. No surround but wide soundstage, ok bass and I soon found myself just enjoying the movie. Less discerning people would really like the sound I think but sometimes we know or read too much and can pick things to death. I have been thinking about bumping the 100s up to 500's but started reading about so many issues here I wasn't sure that would be the best idea. Seems like all the original people that couldn't wait for their 500s to arrive have all had issues and quickly jumped ship and haven't commented since. Not sure what to think now. I have been considering just going to a quality amp with a cheap set of 5.1 speakers but hate to think of how much space that will take up and all those wires running around small bedrooms at college. Simple would be better for this situation, especially since they move a couple times a year. Soundbars sound ideal for college students that are out of the dorms.
> 
> 
> I guess what I would like to know is how many people have the 500 and aren't having problems? Do you think the problems have been corrected with more recent shipments or are there still units being returned? Also, no one has really reviewed the product regarding how it sounds with regular music like playing an ipod through the dock that can be purchased separately. I have three Ipod docks on the way too. Cha-ching... I would appreciate your help.




I went through a few before I finally gave up. I am one of the original posters that had issues with multiple CT500's. I do think there are good ones out there but I also believe that Sony released a really buggy product. The main issues stems from the HDMI switcher that was used on this system. The CT100 was rock solid when it came to HDMI switching. Both of my CT500's though developed handshake issues over time. I also had lock up issue where it would have to be hard reset. I am a previous owner of the CT100 which I still recommend to this day. It may not be super loud but at least it still sounds good and is very reliable. If you look at Amazon, some people are still reporting HDMI issues right out of the box or a few weeks after purchase. It's also strange that no B&M stores carry this product (except for Sonystyle or a few discount stores that are selling restocks/returns) and there are very few reviews if any out there after six months. I am not trying to scare you away from a purchase as again I know there are good CT500's out there. Just make sure they can be returned if you have issues and hope for the best. I think the majority of the people in this thread have been very happy with the CT500 though so keep that in mind. I simply got fed up with going through a few that had random issues so I actually went back to the CT100. No it doesn't sound as good as the CT500 but at least I know it will play nice with all of my HDMI devices







.


----------



## ViperJon

Well here's hoping I got a good one, won't know till Xmas.

Purchased on Amazon, where it got high marks overall.


----------



## madlaw1071




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Troy* /forum/post/17710001
> 
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while. I actually have 3 HD-CT100's sitting in my garage as Christmas prsents for my 3 sons who are in college. I thought it would be a nice addition to their 40" Samsungs for movies, Ipods and game playing. Got them through Meijers online due to good pricing and ease of return at a local store should that be necessary. I tried one out for an hour in my basement FP theater to make sure it would go loud enough and overall thought it sounded good and the max volume was right about where I would watch a movie if the wife wasn't around. No surround but wide soundstage, ok bass and I soon found myself just enjoying the movie. Less discerning people would really like the sound I think but sometimes we know or read too much and can pick things to death. I have been thinking about bumping the 100s up to 500's but started reading about so many issues here I wasn't sure that would be the best idea. Seems like all the original people that couldn't wait for their 500s to arrive have all had issues and quickly jumped ship and haven't commented since. Not sure what to think now. I have been considering just going to a quality amp with a cheap set of 5.1 speakers but hate to think of how much space that will take up and all those wires running around small bedrooms at college. Simple would be better for this situation, especially since they move a couple times a year. Soundbars sound ideal for college students that are out of the dorms.
> 
> 
> I guess what I would like to know is how many people have the 500 and aren't having problems? Do you think the problems have been corrected with more recent shipments or are there still units being returned? Also, no one has really reviewed the product regarding how it sounds with regular music like playing an ipod through the dock that can be purchased separately. I have three Ipod docks on the way too. Cha-ching... I would appreciate your help.



I've had my 500 for over 2 months now and no issues at all. It's much better than the 100, although for college kids the 100 is prollyok.


----------



## Troy

Just ordered three Sony HT-CT500s from B&H due to their good price and free shipping and because they took back an expensive camera that I returned after they no longer had to so I trust them regarding returns. I always very carefully open boxes, use a knife to cut the tape, don't open the batteries (use ones I have instead) or other items (read the manual online if I can instead of breaking the seal) if I don't have to and put everything back and seal it like its never been opened before I return something. Some stores (BB) don't even look inside since I do such a nice job.


Hopefully I won't have any issues but there is a voice inside my head saying life is never that easy. One concern I have is that at $400 each I am close to the point where I could buy a decent Onkyo receiver and an inexpensive 5.1 set of energy speakers (about $500ish). At least with that they could upgrade, keeping the receiver, using the speakers for rears and upgrading the sub and fronts. Since they are still living in small places and renting I thought that having small speakers and wires everywhere would be too much of a hassle for them since they don't share my love for gadgets and running wires.


----------



## joelski

Does Sony sell these packages with any White speakers or only black? I have a friend looking for a new HTIB but his wife says he must have white speakers and not black.


----------



## DragonlordP

Short review: Cool unit overall, but overpriced (at least in Europe). Had a few hdmi handshake issues, if they don't become more frequent it's probably ok. The sound is fine but nothing to write home about. No surround effect in my room setup, I only get the impression that sound is coming from the front corners as well but never emulates the sound of rear speakers. If you want surround and can do with wires (or wireless rear speakers) go for a 5.1 system. This one is good for the convenience, but for the money you could do much better sound-wise.


----------



## joek11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Troy* /forum/post/17710001
> 
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while. I actually have 3 HD-CT100's sitting in my garage as Christmas prsents for my 3 sons who are in college. I thought it would be a nice addition to their 40" Samsungs for movies, Ipods and game playing. Got them through Meijers online due to good pricing and ease of return at a local store should that be necessary. I tried one out for an hour in my basement FP theater to make sure it would go loud enough and overall thought it sounded good and the max volume was right about where I would watch a movie if the wife wasn't around. No surround but wide soundstage, ok bass and I soon found myself just enjoying the movie. Less discerning people would really like the sound I think but sometimes we know or read too much and can pick things to death. I have been thinking about bumping the 100s up to 500's but started reading about so many issues here I wasn't sure that would be the best idea. Seems like all the original people that couldn't wait for their 500s to arrive have all had issues and quickly jumped ship and haven't commented since. Not sure what to think now. I have been considering just going to a quality amp with a cheap set of 5.1 speakers but hate to think of how much space that will take up and all those wires running around small bedrooms at college. Simple would be better for this situation, especially since they move a couple times a year. Soundbars sound ideal for college students that are out of the dorms.
> 
> 
> I guess what I would like to know is how many people have the 500 and aren't having problems? Do you think the problems have been corrected with more recent shipments or are there still units being returned? Also, no one has really reviewed the product regarding how it sounds with regular music like playing an ipod through the dock that can be purchased separately. I have three Ipod docks on the way too. Cha-ching... I would appreciate your help.




I have had the 500 for a couple months and it is awesome no problems at all. I am not sure the 500's though would be that much better than a 100 for a college dorm room and all the abuse it will probabaly take maybe not from your kids but from the roommates.


----------



## Punchdrunk101

I just got my CT500 yesterday (early Christmas). The sound is substantially better than my TV speakers; much fuller. It might be too loud because my wife immediately told me she couldn't sleep and I had to turn it down. Night mode will be handy, I expect. There is no hint of a surround effect, though I am sure I still have some tweaking to do.


I have everything running into the sub (Cable via HDMI; XBox360 via HDMI; Wii via analog), and then HDMI from sub to TV. Everything is working, though I havent tried upscaling the Wii video. Picture quality seems the same as before, though I have only had it running for 1hr. I have it setup I can turn the system off and still see video and use the TV speakers, because I think that will be the standard setting when kids are watching cartoons in the afternoon, for instance. When I turn the system on the screen goes blank and it take about 5 secs before the soundbar audio and picture pops up. It has takes a few seconds when swapping sources (cable to Xbox). No big deal, though I know some posters were concerned about this.


However, my issue is where to put the sub. Unfortunately, the only aesthetically acceptable place is in the cabinet behind the flat panel. We have solid oak built-in cabinets designed for the TV. There is a substantial space behind the flat-panel, which is where the sub is now. But its waist high off the floor, in the back corner made by the wall and the fireplace. Currently its facing into the wall for ease of plugging things in and to insure that the rear airflow is good, but I may turn it to face the room. Is the sub directional?


Unfortunately, to move it outside of the cabinet would require running all of those wires out, which my wife will not approve and which is probably not safe with the kids. Currently the sub is hidden behind the TV, and the soundbar hung on brackets just above the TV. So from a visual standpoint its almost perfect, and I doubt anyone will really notice it unless I point it out.


Currently I am not sure its worth $400. Sure the sound is really full and clearly better, but its not close to surround. I guess I am compromising to keep my wife happy. Gonna try to watch a movie tonight and maybe play some games. Will see if I change my mind.


----------



## Troy

Keep us in the loop Punchdrunk101. I look forward to hearing what you think after you have played with it but from everything I have read I know it isn't gonna make surround happen out of thin air. I know where you are coming from regarding the wife factor. My wife keeps putting Christmas decorations in front of my front center speaker and everytime we watch a movies I have to move them, next day she puts it all back. She doesn't get it. It has to look nice rather than function properly. Usually there isn't anything on that shelf except the front 3 speakers (this is a 5.1 setup, not the soundbar).


The comment about using the 500 for a college room is understood as well. I still have three 100s in the garage so I may drop back to them for my sons in college. They really don't appreciate true surround like I do so the soundbar and its simplicity is still probably best although I keep thinking I should get them something with better speakers and a real amp and sub, even if its only 3.1. I guess I don't want to throw any more money at this than I already have. I wish I had an afternoon to myself after I receive the 500s so I could do a little comparison before I give them away, but that would be a lot of work and not likely to happen. The 500s will cost more to return since I can drop the 100s off at a Meijers for return and would need to mail the 500s back. All three boys are out of the dorms and into rented houses/apartments which may be worse actually. My one son pulled down an entire rack one night during a drunken trip to the bathroom, including his 40" Samsung HD, and then baptized it all in a drunken stupor. Its amazing they survive college. Needless to say it wouldn't come on after that. Thank god it was under a BB extended warranty. They took 3 months trying to fix it and finally just gave him a new TV. I am hoping he has matured some since then.


----------



## ChevChelios

I just sold off my ct-100 and replaced it with the Logitech z-2300 2.1 system and could not be happier, especially since i only paid 140 for it at amazon. Twice as Loud as the Ct-100 and the sub is a monster, great for a small room.


----------



## hdiniowa

I have had my 500 for about 3 months now and have had no problems. I had a 5.1 system, but due to the room layout, it did not work well. The 500 is a far superior setup for me. The audio is solid and not a single problem with the video. I have a HTPC, blu-ray, and HD DVR. I use my Logitech Harmony to control the lot, so it’s all single key setup. When I use my Rhapsody account on it, the sound literally fills the room, far better than the 5.1 system ever did. I can hear it upstairs just as well as downstairs.

My only complaints would be that the cost is a bit high and that occasionally the 500 does not respond to remote commands. But nothing serious enough to make me think twice. One feature I wish it had was a single key/command to switch to night mode.

Overall, I think it was well worth the money I paid. My 5.1 system is now a dust magnet.


----------



## hordeall

I ordered this sound bar.. Has anyone mounted it and a tv on a fireplace? Is it a difficult task meaning do I need to hire someone to do it? My fireplace is a gas fake log fireplace.


----------



## Punchdrunk101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hordeall* /forum/post/17743009
> 
> 
> I ordered this sound bar.. Has anyone mounted it and a tv on a fireplace? Is it a difficult task meaning do I need to hire someone to do it? My fireplace is a gas fake log fireplace.



It comes with two screw/bolt fittings and the bolts that are there primarily to fit it onto Sony TVs with the additional parts. But they provide a nice way to bolt the soundbar to to some type of bracket or fitting. I hung mine from the underside of a cabinet, so I just bought two small L brackets, which are screwed into the underside of the cabinet and hang down (like an L) which I then attached the soundbar too with the included bolts. It feels very sturdy. Though its not the same as your situation, I think that you can buy what you want at any hardware store with a little effort, as the point is that it easily fits into any bracket if you can get the right whole size.


----------



## Punchdrunk101

Thought I would update. I am starting to like the system more. Its produces really nice sound. The kids are starting to turn it on anytime they sit down for a movie (its a bit loud for background use). My son and I watched a little bit of a basketball game last night, and when we turned on the CT500 it made a big difference. I am still not sure its worth $400 since its not a surround system, but its definitely an improvement. I am not sure what else you can get in that price range. I need to have some friends come check it out.


I do have a question:

What are the negatives of putting the CT500 behind my TV, instead of in front when it comes to connections. In other words, currently I have everything plugged into the sub, and then HDMI out to the TV. But I am considering running everything into the TV as before, and then just doing digital audio out to the CT500. I guess I will lose any upscaling that it provides, but I am not sure I care. Perhaps I lose the GUI interface too? Any other negative?


The point is that my wife and kids are used to changing inputs with the TV remote. Now we have another remote and to change input we have to turn on the CT500 and use that remote to change input. We often have the system off when they are just running cartoons in the background. Secondly, I am also worried about degradation of signal with it running through the sub. But perhaps that is being silly.


Just looking for thoughts from what others have done.


----------



## ViperJon

Just got my CT500 set up last night with barely time to play around with it. Right now running the cable box HDMI out to the CT500 and then HDMI to the tv. Took me a little bit to get the sound to come on, there was nothing at all till I manually hit the volume button on the sub, then it kicked on. So far all is well, but I am adding to the system a Blue ray player and an XBox at Xmas..I am in remote hell however. Have a remote for the Panasonic Plasma, cable box and now CT500. Then will have a remote for the Blue Ray Player and what ever the XBox uses....guess I'll be needing a Harmony One soon...


----------



## glennbr

Got my sony 46w hdtv delivered had my ht-ct500 ready to go, hooked comcast cable into ht-ct500 back to the tv. all hdmi cables. - Sounds great, takes a long time to switch channels, and no ondemand movies can play! Call comcast, they send out a rep, changes the hd box, same thing. Nothing. He changes the hdmi from cable box to tv and puts a audio output from cable box to sub. Remote works, but i don't get any gui and sub says video2. Is this the correct way to set it up?? Any help.. newbie here...


----------



## rizzo7883

I have the HT-CT500 connected to my 46" XBR9 and I Have A Samsung 1600 Blu-Ray Player. I looked in the sony manual for A remote code for my Samsung Blu-Ray player, and it does NOT even list Samsung under Blu-Ray Player remote codes........Does anybody have the code for samsung bluray players?? I would really like my HT-CT500 remote to be able to control my samsung blu-ray player.

Many Thanks, RiZ


----------



## ViperJon

Anyone else have an issue with the soundbar always starting up in mute? Whenever I start the system up from cold there is no sound until I hit the volume button on the sub or I REstart the soundbar again. The remote will not turn the sound on. Works fine from that point on. All components use HDMI..


----------



## rizzo7883

mine never starts out in mute, you must have it set to do that. anyhow anybody have the remote code for samsung bluray player??

please, thanks rIz


----------



## sga000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios* /forum/post/17733462
> 
> 
> I just sold off my ct-100 and replaced it with the Logitech z-2300 2.1 system and could not be happier, especially since i only paid 140 for it at amazon. Twice as Loud as the Ct-100 and the sub is a monster, great for a small room.



I hope it's okay to ask a question about the other system you mentioned. I'm still debating about the CT100, CT500, and maybe something else. When you connected the Logitech Z-2300, did you hook it up to your TV's headphone jack?


----------



## ChevChelios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sga000* /forum/post/17760338
> 
> 
> I hope it's okay to ask a question about the other system you mentioned. I'm still debating about the CT100, CT500, and maybe something else. When you connected the Logitech Z-2300, did you hook it up to your TV's headphone jack?



It comes with an adaptor, so I ran all audio into the bedroom tv (an old philips flat screen with only dvi and component inputs) and then analog rca jack out into the logitech. The sound is BIG on this cheap little system, trust me. The only downfall like i said is adjusting the volume, but if its a small room its not a problem. If your tv doesn't have audio out you can go through the headphone jack.


----------



## sga000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios* /forum/post/17762056
> 
> 
> It comes with an adaptor, so I ran all audio into the bedroom tv (an old philips flat screen with only dvi and component inputs) and then analog rca jack out into the logitech. The sound is BIG on this cheap little system, trust me. The only downfall like i said is adjusting the volume, but if its a small room its not a problem. If your tv doesn't have audio out you can go through the headphone jack.



My TV has both audio out and the headphone jack. But the audio out is only fixed, not variable, so there is no way to control the volume. If I use the headphone jack, the volume can be controlled with the TV remote (from what I understand). So wouldn't it make sense to hook it up that way? Is there any down side to using the headphone jack instead of audio out? It sounds like you might have used the headphone jack if your TV had one.


----------



## rizzo7883

It looks like nobody is controling their samsung bluray player with the ct500 remote....If somone is please inform us of the code you are useing to operate it. Many Thanks RiZ


----------



## Madduxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stimyg* /forum/post/17512040
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a way to quickly switch "night" mode on and off? Ie, without having to navigate through the GUI menu every time?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I am trying to figure this out as well. Anyone know?


----------



## ChevChelios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sga000* /forum/post/17763295
> 
> 
> My TV has both audio out and the headphone jack. But the audio out is only fixed, not variable, so there is no way to control the volume. If I use the headphone jack, the volume can be controlled with the TV remote (from what I understand). So wouldn't it make sense to hook it up that way? Is there any down side to using the headphone jack instead of audio out? It sounds like you might have used the headphone jack if your TV had one.



Yes I would use the headphone jack, just set the logitech system at a comfortable level.


----------



## Bucknut23

So i got mine a few days ago, and for the life of me I cant get it to go to 5.1. Everytime it shows the number it says 2.0. Im using media that supports it and its all hooked up via hdmi. Any thoughts?


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bucknut23* /forum/post/17787934
> 
> 
> So i got mine a few days ago, and for the life of me I cant get it to go to 5.1. Everytime it shows the number it says 2.0. Im using media that supports it and its all hooked up via hdmi. Any thoughts?



I had this similar problem early on. To fix it I had to do a "Cold Reset" on the system.(described on pg 100 of the manual)


----------



## Bucknut23

Is there another way to get it to display 2.0 or 5.1? The only time it pops up for me is when I first turn on the component, then I cant get it to comeback up again.


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bucknut23* /forum/post/17790496
> 
> 
> Is there another way to get it to display 2.0 or 5.1? The only time it pops up for me is when I first turn on the component, then I cant get it to comeback up again.



The only way to re-display 2.0 or 5.1 is to switch to another component such as BD or DVD then back to the same component.


----------



## Bucknut23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pabad* /forum/post/17789136
> 
> 
> I had this similar problem early on. To fix it I had to do a "Cold Reset" on the system.(described on pg 100 of the manual)



Thank you so much for the help, this worked perfectly.


----------



## madlaw1071

I've posted several times in this thread of my love for the 500. After watching several blue rays over the holiday weekend I feel compelled to once again state how great the sound is from this machine. I've had to keep the volume down around 15 in order to avoid the roof coming down on action movies like Terminator Salvation. The 500 was the best $249.00 I ever spent.


----------



## ViperJon

I agree sounds terrific in the right setting.

I have BlueRay, Xbox and Cable box all fed into 500 via HDMI with one HDMI out to TV.

No problem switching imput or and sound issues.


----------



## mvftw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madlaw1071* /forum/post/17799189
> 
> 
> I've posted several times in this thread of my love for the 500. After watching several blue rays over the holiday weekend I feel compelled to once again state how great the sound is from this machine. I've had to keep the volume down around 15 in order to avoid the roof coming down on action movies like Terminator Salvation. The 500 was the best $249.00 I ever spent.



Where did you get for $250...


----------



## mich3210




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mvftw* /forum/post/17800436
> 
> 
> Where did you get for $250...



I'd like to know this as well... I still haven't bought one yet and I'm the one who originally started the thread. I just haven't had the cash to fork over, but at that price I'll find it.


----------



## sga000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mich3210* /forum/post/17800567
> 
> 
> I'd like to know this as well... I still haven't bought one yet and I'm the one who originally started the thread. I just haven't had the cash to fork over, but at that price I'll find it.



In post #1054 in this thread, madlaw1071 said he paid $348, but now he says $249. He either made a mistake about the $249 price, or he somehow got an extra discount later. It got down to $34x several months ago on Amazon (and maybe a couple of other places), but I've never seen it nearly that low since.


----------



## ViperJon

I'd like to see a verified source that sold a new CT500 for that price.


----------



## hordeall

I did a cold reset and im playing a bluray thru my ps3 and all i can get is 2.0. Is there another way to get it to go to 5.1? This is bugging me.


----------



## sommac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ViperJon* /forum/post/17756704
> 
> 
> Anyone else have an issue with the soundbar always starting up in mute? Whenever I start the system up from cold there is no sound until I hit the volume button on the sub or I REstart the soundbar again. The remote will not turn the sound on. Works fine from that point on. All components use HDMI..



I have a similar problem with a Harmony 700 - it starts the receiver fine, with sound, but if I go to change the volume, the 'Muting On' comes on, I lose sound, and I have to power down then power up just the HTCT500, and then I am good. And it happens intermittently. Otherwise, the soundbar works great.


----------



## Bucknut23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hordeall* /forum/post/17802382
> 
> 
> I did a cold reset and im playing a bluray thru my ps3 and all i can get is 2.0. Is there another way to get it to go to 5.1? This is bugging me.



WHat are your connections to the ps3? After i did a cold reset I actually get 7.1 on my ps3.


----------



## hordeall

ps3 is hdmi do I need to adjust the settings on the ps3 ?


----------



## Bucknut23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hordeall* /forum/post/17804111
> 
> 
> ps3 is hdmi do I need to adjust the settings on the ps3 ?



you might, go into the option and make sure you have the audio say its using the hdmi.


----------



## durbin

And everyone is out. None at Provantage, Amazon, or sony. Anyone know where they are available?


----------



## brianip15

I just bought mine yesterday at newegg.com total price was $433 the $33 being california tax.


----------



## Divine1

Bought one today on the egg. I think I got their last one because they are now sold out. Glad I pulled the trigger when I did.


----------



## Bucknut23

So my system keeps resetting to 2.0ch and the only way to get it back to 5.1 is to do the reset trick, but its annoying have to lose all my audi adjustments every time. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bucknut23* /forum/post/17832062
> 
> 
> So my system keeps resetting to 2.0ch and the only way to get it back to 5.1 is to do the reset trick, but its annoying have to lose all my audi adjustments every time. Anyone have any suggestions?



In order for the system to keep the 5.1 I find that I have to turn on the t.v. first and wait for the picture to display then turn on the CT500. The CT500 will switch to TV when it first comes on and I press the SAT/CATV on the remote to get 5.1 sound. I leave the cable box on 24 hrs.


----------



## wco81

Both the CT500 and CT100 have gone back up to SRP levels on Amazon.


Is there some shortage or something?


One thing is, nobody else is offering soundbars with HDMI inputs.


Can either Sony model take HDMI input for video and mix it with optical for audio? Interested in using with my MacBook Pro.


----------



## Bucknut23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pabad* /forum/post/17840516
> 
> 
> In order for the system to keep the 5.1 I find that I have to turn on the t.v. first and wait for the picture to display then turn on the CT500. The CT500 will switch to TV when it first comes on and I press the SAT/CATV on the remote to get 5.1 sound. I leave the cable box on 24 hrs.



I will try this out, thanks.


----------



## bfdtpkt

Does anybody have any suggestions for a great price on the SONY HT-CT500?

The lowest price I've found is $385.00/shipped.........


I would prefer buying this at a local store, but I guess that's not gonna happen!


----------



## madlaw1071




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sga000* /forum/post/17801603
> 
> 
> In post #1054 in this thread, madlaw1071 said he paid $348, but now he says $249. He either made a mistake about the $249 price, or he somehow got an extra discount later. It got down to $34x several months ago on Amazon (and maybe a couple of other places), but I've never seen it nearly that low since.



Sorry for the confusion. I paid $348.00 not $249.00. Worth every penny.


----------



## ViperJon

I'm still having the interesting issue of when I cold start the system up, the CT500 is always in mute mode. Pressing the mute button does not take it out of mute mode. Pressing the volume button the sound flashes on for a sec, then back to mute. Only way out is to shut down and restart and all is well. Damnest thing. There is no setting to be changed or adjustment it just starts up mute every time.


----------



## Madduxx

I am having problems with being able to hear voices on BD. Some BDs seem worse then others (Public Enemies for instance). In order to get it to a level that's acceptable for voice it makes it so any action sequences are too loud. Therefore, I have to control the volume throughout the entire movie to turn it up during talking scenes and down when there's action. DVDs are noticeably better, but not perfect.


I have things connected via HDMI to my Samsung LED TV and all my inputs (PS3/Cable) are via HDMI to the CT500 to play the BDs. Any advice on settings to try on my PS3 or CT 500. I've already increased the center channel to maximum which helped slightly. I can tell a difference in general sounds when I change the sound fields (movie is one of the worst), but nothing that "fixes" things on a given field.


Appreciate the help!


----------



## ckenda1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Madduxx* /forum/post/17887206
> 
> 
> I am having problems with being able to hear voices on BD. Some BDs seem worse then others (Public Enemies for instance). In order to get it to a level that's acceptable for voice it makes it so any action sequences are too loud. Therefore, I have to control the volume throughout the entire movie to turn it up during talking scenes and down when there's action. DVDs are noticeably better, but not perfect.
> 
> 
> I have things connected via HDMI to my Samsung LED TV and all my inputs (PS3/Cable) are via HDMI to the CT500 to play the BDs. Any advice on settings to try on my PS3 or CT 500. I've already increased the center channel to maximum which helped slightly. I can tell a difference in general sounds when I change the sound fields (movie is one of the worst), but nothing that "fixes" things on a given field.
> 
> 
> Appreciate the help!



My wife and I just finished watching Public Enemies with a Samsung 46B8500, CT500 and PS3. I too noticed myself controlling the volume throughout this entire movie just to hear the dialogue.


I watched Terminator Salvation the other day and it wasn't as hard to hear, but any tweaks to make dialog a bit louder would also be helpful.


I've already taken the sub to -2 and center channel to +5. I tried standard and movie mode.


Any other thoughts/tips?


Thanks


----------



## nito3

does it do true hd and dts hd? un the cruchtfield website i found the following




Digital Surround Sound: The HT-CT500 supports the following digital audio formats: Dolby Pro Logic II, Dolby Digital, DTS, Linear PCM, and Multichannel Linear PCM (HDMI only).


Note: This system does not support Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby True HD, DTS-HD or Linear PCM sampling frequencies of no more than 48 kHz.


----------



## bakk

Hi Guys, Ive been looking all over and haven't found a clear answer on it. Does anyone know 100% that the HT-CT500 includes brackets that allow it to be Mounted under the KDL-40Z5100, using the standard Z5100 base? I believe Sony's website says that it can be mounted under the KDL-40W5100 but I thought the KDL-40Z5100 and the KDL-40W5100 have the exact same bases. Can anyone please confirm this? Thanks so much!


----------



## poi951




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckenda1* /forum/post/17891019
> 
> 
> My wife and I just finished watching Public Enemies with a Samsung 46B8500, CT500 and PS3. I too noticed myself controlling the volume throughout this entire movie just to hear the dialogue.
> 
> 
> I watched Terminator Salvation the other day and it wasn't as hard to hear, but any tweaks to make dialog a bit louder would also be helpful.
> 
> 
> I've already taken the sub to -2 and center channel to +5. I tried standard and movie mode.
> 
> 
> Any other thoughts/tips?
> 
> 
> Thanks



You cant use Public Enemies as a reference. The audio on the movie was not mixed well. I just watched it on my system (not a CT500) and the audio was terrible same issue with the dialogue being too low


----------



## seetheforest

So I just got my CT500 and it works brilliantly when I connect it to my PS3 but when I connect it to my Dish Network HD-PVR no sound or video is passed through from the sub. Anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## blacklion

Can new owners pls share their experiences of quality control issues? I'm thinking of getting one for a bedroom but concerned about quality issues. There were quite a few complaints of buggy units when this equipment first came out.


Does any one know if those buggy ones been recalled by Sony?


Can anybody who purchased a HTCT500 recently speak to the quality of the unit out of the box?


Or is it still luck of the draw?


----------



## Bucknut23

I got on for Christmas and no issues with it at all.


----------



## madlaw1071

I got mine Sept/Oct. No issues and out of box quality was excellent. Quite frankly, I think it might be overkill for a bedroom. The unit is VERY powerful.


----------



## blacklion

Thanks Bucknut and Madlaw!


One more thing - has the issue of low center channel output with the CT100 which resulted in poor or barely distinguishable dialogue in movies been solved with the CT500? I have the 100 and this is a major con for me. Movies are a major reason for upgrading to the 500. Thanks again.


----------



## Bucknut23

I have no experience with the 100 but I have had no issues at all with being able to here dialog, this was an issue with my tv's speakers which caused me to get these speakers.


----------



## blacklion

Incredible! The price on this keeps getting higher by the day on amazon? $448 today!


Is there really that much demand for the CT500 or is it back-ordered everywhere?


----------



## kenshin2b

Hope it will get back down to the under $400 price tag soon.


I got mine at MSRP last week, and my days for returns are getting shorter...


----------



## richkorn1

The Visio VSB210WS is higher also on Amazon than it was a few days ago.


----------



## popwill

Could someone explain to me what the purpose of dual mono is and when/how should it be used?

Normal setting everything hdmi to ct500 and hdmi out to tv?

And besides that an ipod with the RCA TV jack?


Second question - what is the Set HDMI => Ctrl HDMI : ON/OFF setting for?


thanx


----------



## kenshin2b

The price keep rising - Amazon has increased the price from $448.55 to $452.83 today!


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenshin2b* /forum/post/17965535
> 
> 
> The price keep rising - Amazon has increased the price from $448.55 to $452.83 today!



Well, that's out of my ballpark







I'm waiting until south of $400










What's going on? Is there that much demand for soundbars now?


----------



## INMET

I purchased last Sept. (4 mths ago) from Amazon, paid 446.71 w/free shipping, more

popular b/c of simplicity and the great sound quality this unit has.I have had NO issues

with mine since the day I took out of the box, very please w the 500.


----------



## popwill

could someone take a look at the questions i asked?

thanx


----------



## jmj

Has anyone found the remote discrete codes for the sound fields?


I have the unit set up with a Harmony remote and woudl like to have Music, Movies, and Drama set up on the buttons for direct access. The only way I can change now is onscreen menu or toggling through each mode in sequence which is kind of a pain.


----------



## kkumar99

Just bought one off ebay, 429 - 8% via bing cashback (instant)...very happy with the unit so far. Star Trek on Blu-Ray was amazing. It is incredibly loud and clear. Just curious, is there a way to change the input titles (ie change bd to ps3, etc).


----------



## Justme12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkumar99* /forum/post/17983876
> 
> 
> Just bought one off ebay, 429 - 8% via bing cashback (instant)...very happy with the unit so far. Star Trek on Blu-Ray was amazing. It is incredibly loud and clear. Just curious, is there a way to change the input titles (ie change bd to ps3, etc).



JMJ - You set up with a Harmony. I tried and tred with the Harmony One and could NEVER get the CT-500 to turn off/on properly. Got a Harony 900 have 5 more days before I have to return it and I have way better control. Still was realy hard to program.

Almost returned the CT 500 becaus of weak remote switching.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popwill* /forum/post/17959590
> 
> 
> Could someone explain to me what the purpose of dual mono is and when/how should it be used?
> 
> Normal setting everything hdmi to ct500 and hdmi out to tv?
> 
> And besides that an ipod with the RCA TV jack?
> 
> 
> Second question - what is the Set HDMI => Ctrl HDMI : ON/OFF setting for?
> 
> 
> thanx



Not sure about the dual mode, but "control for HDMI" is for Bravia Sync if you have other Sony products.


- Thanks


----------



## popwill

Aham so if I dont use Bravia I don't need it?

What I am experiencing, on my set up, HD Cable Receiver =>HDMI => SONY=>HDMI TV is that when I am on an HD Channel I can't control the volume on the Receiver, only CT 500, but when on SD through the receiver, the sound is controlled by both...What's the issue here or is it normal?



Second Question- > on the same set up but Receiver and SONY with normal Component Cables connected, I don't see any difference in the up scaling to 1080...There is no difference, none, zero...Does this thing really work for you and on what set up?


I even think the hdmi connection on SD looks better than upscaling component cables...


----------



## ahahnu

Hi All, I got mine in November and have been mostly trouble free. When purchasing the 500, I got a w5100 as well and have the speaker mounted to the tv and both of them mounted to the wall with the wires in the wall. I had to extend the wires from the original ones, and made the remote cable longer as well. It looks beautiful, sounds louder and more bass then I expected.


I do have one problem though. Sometimes upon changing the channel I get a box in the tv saying "Unsupported signal. Check device output."


Anyone hear of this before or run across this problem.


----------



## Shin CZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popwill* /forum/post/17999736
> 
> 
> I even think the hdmi connection on SD looks better than upscaling component cables...



That's because Component cables don't upscale to 1080p. Hell they don't upscale at DVD's at all. Only HDMI and VGA/DVI truly upscales. I dunno what your device is doing but it's not true upscaling.


----------



## popwill

Well HDMI is not upscaling or at least not on the SONY side (says so the user manual), but I think the cable receiver is doing the upscaling...So you're saying only dvi can upscale? Where did you saw a dvi input on the sony, HDMI cant upscale on the SONY...


I dunno whats going on


----------



## kenshin2b

I just pulled the trigger when I see it dropped back down to $399 + FS @ Amazon; I am going to return the one I bought @ MSRP.


Could have wait for the price to be lower, but I am running out of time on the 30 days return for the one I bought. For now, I am happy to save $148.65 on it.


----------



## durbin

I purchased on 01/22 for 452.83. Called Amazon and they are issuing a refund of 61.52. Sweet.


I need to mount the sound bar above my dlp television. Is heavy duty velcro the best solution?


----------



## kenshin2b

Hopefully, I can get $7.69 refund when it gets delievered tomorrow


----------



## ludedude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkumar99* /forum/post/17983876
> 
> 
> Just bought one off ebay, 429 - 8% via bing cashback (instant)...very happy with the unit so far. Star Trek on Blu-Ray was amazing. It is incredibly loud and clear. Just curious, is there a way to change the input titles (ie change bd to ps3, etc).



can anybody verify on the ct500, is there a way to change the input titles to pc... or edit the names of the inputs?


----------



## tuker_boomer

This is weird, when I play PS3/Xbox games the audio and visual are in sync perfectly. But when I play a Blu Ray movie on the PS3 it becomes out of sync for some reason... the funny thing is when I watch a behind the scenes video off a PS3 game the A/V are synced fine.


any suggestions ??


----------



## nito3

Will this do HD audio and will it show on the reviever? I have the ps3 slim to pair with Sony.


----------



## kenshin2b

tuker, what version of the PS3 firmware do you have? I suspect that the issue might be firmware related.


Also, does that happen to all the Blu-Ray movies you have tried?


----------



## kenshin2b

Nito3, it has Dolby Pro Logic II, Dolby Digital, DTS decoder built-in. You can connect the PS3 slim to it via the HDMI or Optical Input.


----------



## 2N1

I guess this is more of a general question than about the Sony HT-CT500 itself, but it pertains to it because I am interested in the CT500. If I were to run a coaxial cable (second TV from a dual tuner HD Dish receiver) to the CT500 and an HDMI cable from the CT500 to my LCD TV, will it upscale my picture? Thanks and sorry for being such a noob


----------



## tuker_boomer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenshin2b* /forum/post/18046658
> 
> 
> tuker, what version of the PS3 firmware do you have? I suspect that the issue might be firmware related.
> 
> 
> Also, does that happen to all the Blu-Ray movies you have tried?



In the Ct-500 GUI menu they have an option called "Video Direct" which is set to [OFF] , when set to [ON] it doesnt go through the video processor.. I guess thats what was screwing up the AV sync.










here is what it says

*[OFF]* The input signals from the HDMI input (BD IN, DVD IN, SAT/CATV IN) jacks are output through a video processor.

*[ON]*The input signals from the HDMI input (BD IN, DVD IN, SAT/CATV IN) jacks are output directly. This setting enables higher quality image reproduction.


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2N1* /forum/post/18048847
> 
> 
> I guess this is more of a general question than about the Sony HT-CT500 itself, but it pertains to it because I am interested in the CT500. If I were to run a coaxial cable (second TV from a dual tuner HD Dish receiver) to the CT500 and an HDMI cable from the CT500 to my LCD TV, will it upscale my picture? Thanks and sorry for being such a noob



The CT500 does not have coaxial inputs. It only accepts HDMI, component, and RCA for video.


----------



## Chrisnonstop

Just got this delivered last week. Set it up, turned it on, all was well. A couple of hrs later,...Bricked! The LED display showed "Press Power Protect". Nothing else worked. I called Sony and they told me to Press the "Power", "Input", and "Volume Down" buttons at the same time for 4 seconds. Nothing happened. They then told me I'd have to ship the unit to a repair center. They set me up with a UPS lable. However, it was for only 7 lbs. leving me to cover the rest of the bill ($57). I promised myself years ago I'd never buy another Sony product. I'm kicking myself for breaking that promise.


----------



## kenshin2b

Chris, what is the manufacture date of your unit?


----------



## carlb54

I've got a ct500 with a problem. I've lost audio on the hdmi output. I called sony (2 hrs worth) and they say that's the way the product was designed.


Here's my setup: DTV hdmi to the CT500, hdmi to Panasonic TV. The ct500 speakers work fine. There's no sound from the TV speakers.


Anybody have any ideas? I've been through power off reset, three finger reset (buttons on top of unit), checked every setting I can think of. No audio on the hdmi output cable.


So, does this unit have audio on the hdmi output? Any thoughts on what I can say when I call Sony back?


Thanks

Carlb


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carlb54* /forum/post/18096092
> 
> 
> I've got a ct500 with a problem. I've lost audio on the hdmi output. I called sony (2 hrs worth) and they say that's the way the product was designed.
> 
> 
> Here's my setup: DTV hdmi to the CT500, hdmi to Panasonic TV. The ct500 speakers work fine. There's no sound from the TV speakers.
> 
> 
> Anybody have any ideas? I've been through power off reset, three finger reset (buttons on top of unit), checked every setting I can think of. No audio on the hdmi output cable.
> 
> 
> So, does this unit have audio on the hdmi output? Any thoughts on what I can say when I call Sony back?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Carlb



Try Turning the setting "Pass Through" to ON. This will allow the audio & video of your source to pass through the CT500 while it is *not on*; so you can watch DTV without the CT500, and use your TV speakers. If you turn your CT500 on, then the audio will switch to the CT500. Not sure why the TV audio doesn't still work with the CT500 on, mine does sometimes. Anyway, you really don't want the CT500 and your TV speakers on at the same time anyway; most of the time it will sound like a echo... better to have one on or the other. Hope this helps.


Thanks,


Troy Strauss


----------



## carlb54

thanks for the help. I've set the "pass through" ON, no pass through. My reason for wanting the audio passed through on HDMI is I run a second TV out on my back porch using a Gefen splitter. Great picture out back, no audio. This setup worked last Saturday. Hasn't worked since.


I believe something is broken with this unit.


Anyone else have audio at your TV using HDMI from the CT500?


----------



## da1writer

Man... does it feel wierd to jump on these forums again







! It's been a while... I'd say almost half a year and I'm sorry to everyone who PM'd me during that time frame.


I went through a rough time after June (when my wife left the military)... I lost my job (neither of us could find one due to the horrible economy), ended up selling alot of things to get some sort of extra cash to help with the bills and such (sold my computer, monitor, speakers, alot of stuff...yep, even sold my CT100), had move to another city to live with my wife's parents for a while. Oh it sucked hard (so much that I was too ashamed to come on this forum)... but after a few months of that, fortune decided to smile on me and my family [when November hit].


Wife got a job with the Federal Government as a Supply Tech and I got a job at Toyota of America as their Overseas Lead [of Parts]. So now that money has been coming in pretty well, we got an apartment (short lease) and already in the final stages in getting a house. Due to the rough times, me and the wife were in the lower tax bracket and received the biggest tax return we ever had.


Long story short...

I'm now a CT500 owner... somewhat. I made the purchase just a few hours ago and hope luck continues to shine down on me as I grabbed it from... Provantage. That price was too good to pass up and the shipping wasn't too bad for next day. I hope I don't get a defective unit as I've been out of a good soundbar... well sound system in general for a very long while and I hope the CT500 is to my liking.


Yes, I saw that Yamaha popped up HD Audio versions of their Sound bars but ... I'm just starting to get back on my feet and money is still tight (not enough to get the CT500 but still). So the Yamaha 4100 or 5100 will have to wait, but if I recall davyo mentioned that the CT500 is near the quality of [surround] the Yamaha's perform, so that's enough for me. I already loved the CT100 so I'm pretty sure this updated model can only be better.


P.S. I am sorry to do this and I do apologize tenfold but If anyone is expecting my to answer the recent PM's sent to me you may be out off luck. Besides my settings thread... it's been entirely too long for me to even remember how things worked with the CT100. Give me some time, I get my CT500 hopefully sometime this week (I better, I paid 80 bucks for next day), so maybe things might click after playing with it for a while, you never know







!


Oh and hey davyo, I missed ya man







!


----------



## BradleyLX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/18105507
> 
> 
> Man... does it feel wierd to jump on these forums again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! It's been a while... I'd say almost half a year and I'm sorry to everyone who PM'd me during that time frame.
> 
> 
> I went through a rough time after June (when my wife left the military)... I lost my job (neither of us could find one due to the horrible economy), ended up selling alot of things to get some sort of extra cash to help with the bills and such (sold my computer, monitor, speakers, alot of stuff...yep, even sold my CT100), had move to another city to live with my wife's parents for a while. Oh it sucked hard (so much that I was too ashamed to come on this forum)... but after a few months of that, fortune decided to smile on me and my family [when November hit].
> 
> 
> Wife got a job with the Federal Government as a Supply Tech and I got a job at Toyota of America as their Overseas Lead [of Parts]. So now that money has been coming in pretty well, we got an apartment (short lease) and already in the final stages in getting a house. Due to the rough times, me and the wife were in the lower tax bracket and received the biggest tax return we ever had.
> 
> 
> Long story short...
> 
> I'm now a CT500 owner... somewhat. I made the purchase just a few hours ago and hope luck continues to shine down on me as I grabbed it from... Provantage. That price was too good to pass up and the shipping wasn't too bad for next day. I hope I don't get a defective unit as I've been out of a good soundbar... well sound system in general for a very long while and I hope the CT500 is to my liking.
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw that Yamaha popped up HD Audio versions of their Sound bars but ... I'm just starting to get back on my feet and money is still tight (not enough to get the CT500 but still). So the Yamaha 4100 or 5100 will have to wait, but if I recall davyo mentioned that the CT500 is near the quality of [surround] the Yamaha's perform, so that's enough for me. I already loved the CT100 so I'm pretty sure this updated model can only be better.
> 
> 
> P.S. I am sorry to do this and I do apologize tenfold but If anyone is expecting my to answer the recent PM's sent to me you may be out off luck. Besides my settings thread... it's been entirely too long for me to even remember how things worked with the CT100. Give me some time, I get my CT500 hopefully sometime this week (I better, I paid 80 bucks for next day), so maybe things might click after playing with it for a while, you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> Oh and hey davyo, I missed ya man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Glad things have turned around for you.


Time to re-stock on the tech toys!


I just had a superbowl party with my SAMSUNG LCD and CT-500 and everyone loved the picture and sound quality. Upon request, I cranked it up during the WHO show. Guys sitting about 6 feet away were blown away and rockin away.


P.S. Never be ashamed, life has bumps for sure, you've just got to get thru them 1 day at a time. Online forums can be a good outlet and a break from the "real world".


Welcome Back!


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/18105507
> 
> 
> Man... does it feel wierd to jump on these forums again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! It's been a while... I'd say almost half a year and I'm sorry to everyone who PM'd me during that time frame.
> 
> 
> I went through a rough time after June (when my wife left the military)... I lost my job (neither of us could find one due to the horrible economy), ended up selling alot of things to get some sort of extra cash to help with the bills and such (sold my computer, monitor, speakers, alot of stuff...yep, even sold my CT100), had move to another city to live with my wife's parents for a while. Oh it sucked hard (so much that I was too ashamed to come on this forum)... but after a few months of that, fortune decided to smile on me and my family [when November hit].
> 
> 
> Wife got a job with the Federal Government as a Supply Tech and I got a job at Toyota of America as their Overseas Lead [of Parts]. So now that money has been coming in pretty well, we got an apartment (short lease) and already in the final stages in getting a house. Due to the rough times, me and the wife were in the lower tax bracket and received the biggest tax return we ever had.
> 
> 
> Long story short...
> 
> I'm now a CT500 owner... somewhat. I made the purchase just a few hours ago and hope luck continues to shine down on me as I grabbed it from... Provantage. That price was too good to pass up and the shipping wasn't too bad for next day. I hope I don't get a defective unit as I've been out of a good soundbar... well sound system in general for a very long while and I hope the CT500 is to my liking.
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw that Yamaha popped up HD Audio versions of their Sound bars but ... I'm just starting to get back on my feet and money is still tight (not enough to get the CT500 but still). So the Yamaha 4100 or 5100 will have to wait, but if I recall davyo mentioned that the CT500 is near the quality of [surround] the Yamaha's perform, so that's enough for me. I already loved the CT100 so I'm pretty sure this updated model can only be better.
> 
> 
> P.S. I am sorry to do this and I do apologize tenfold but If anyone is expecting my to answer the recent PM's sent to me you may be out off luck. Besides my settings thread... it's been entirely too long for me to even remember how things worked with the CT100. Give me some time, I get my CT500 hopefully sometime this week (I better, I paid 80 bucks for next day), so maybe things might click after playing with it for a while, you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> Oh and hey davyo, I missed ya man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Hey Da1 welcome back bro, i feel your pain btw i just got a job last week after 3 months with no work. Been living on my limited savings and credit card, life can be tough sometimes but you got to hang in there. Again welcome back and good luck.


----------



## bengtc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/18105507
> 
> 
> Man... does it feel wierd to jump on these forums again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! It's been a while... I'd say almost half a year and I'm sorry to everyone who PM'd me during that time frame.
> 
> 
> I went through a rough time after June (when my wife left the military)... I lost my job (neither of us could find one due to the horrible economy), ended up selling alot of things to get some sort of extra cash to help with the bills and such (sold my computer, monitor, speakers, alot of stuff...yep, even sold my CT100), had move to another city to live with my wife's parents for a while. Oh it sucked hard (so much that I was too ashamed to come on this forum)... but after a few months of that, fortune decided to smile on me and my family [when November hit].
> 
> 
> Wife got a job with the Federal Government as a Supply Tech and I got a job at Toyota of America as their Overseas Lead [of Parts]. So now that money has been coming in pretty well, we got an apartment (short lease) and already in the final stages in getting a house. Due to the rough times, me and the wife were in the lower tax bracket and received the biggest tax return we ever had.
> 
> 
> Long story short...
> 
> I'm now a CT500 owner... somewhat. I made the purchase just a few hours ago and hope luck continues to shine down on me as I grabbed it from... Provantage. That price was too good to pass up and the shipping wasn't too bad for next day. I hope I don't get a defective unit as I've been out of a good soundbar... well sound system in general for a very long while and I hope the CT500 is to my liking.
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw that Yamaha popped up HD Audio versions of their Sound bars but ... I'm just starting to get back on my feet and money is still tight (not enough to get the CT500 but still). So the Yamaha 4100 or 5100 will have to wait, but if I recall davyo mentioned that the CT500 is near the quality of [surround] the Yamaha's perform, so that's enough for me. I already loved the CT100 so I'm pretty sure this updated model can only be better.
> 
> 
> P.S. I am sorry to do this and I do apologize tenfold but If anyone is expecting my to answer the recent PM's sent to me you may be out off luck. Besides my settings thread... it's been entirely too long for me to even remember how things worked with the CT100. Give me some time, I get my CT500 hopefully sometime this week (I better, I paid 80 bucks for next day), so maybe things might click after playing with it for a while, you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> Oh and hey davyo, I missed ya man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Welcome back! I have read every post you had on the CT100 and now I am looking to upgrade to a CT500 and am looking forward to your impressions/settings!


----------



## nito3

hi, want to buy a sound system the ct500 or new yamaha 400 or a traditional 7.1 amp. I really want to take advantage of True Dolby hd and DTS master Hd. Will the Ct500 do the job? I have a slim Ps3 also.Does the ct500 have the true dolby hd and dts master logo'son the lcd panel?




Also anyone try out the new Yamaha s400?


----------



## da1writer

_Well Some have been waiting for this but the wait is over, my review is finally up and will be on Amazon soon







! Hopefully you'll enjoy!_
*CT100 trumped by it bigger brother, the CT500*

As many know, I was a big fan of the CT100. CNET loved it and so did many other reviewers, and others noticed it as well due to its extremely low price that it was the best bang for your buck you could get at the time. That's when critics and users had a mixed result on, some liked it and some didn't with varying reviews from the user/consumer base. Even though I didn't have as many issues as others, It most likely had to do with where it was located (small room), tweaking the CT100 (which I'm famous for), and what I primarily used my CT100 for (Blurays and PS3 gaming). With that in mind, people had either horrible results due to the opposite; Using the CT100 in large or very large rooms, not tweaking the CT100 at all (expecting it to sound good right out the box), and using the CT100 for cable/Satellite/broadcasted channels or DVD's only.


Well I did have problems with the CT100 as well and some are in accordance to what others were having problem with. DVD's were hurting my CT100 often as some production companies of those dvd's recorded their audio in very low volume. Due to this, with the CT100 only pushing out "250 watts", often times the CT100 still wouldn't be able to push out the volume needed to even enjoy the movie, even at max volume and Tweaks. Some dvd's were fine but some were a different story, unsurprisingly though I never had problems with Blurays as those use uncompressed audio(higher quality) which output in LPCM unlike compressed audio (lower quality) in DVD's which output in Dolby Digital or DTS.


This problem in regards to sound didn't stop at movies, games were effected as well. With me being a PS3 owner (currently), I am given the option to enjoy my games in uncompressed audio fashion but the CT100 forced my hand with the "other audio formats". Often with the CT100 outputting uncompressed audio in my games, I would either be missing my rear sound and surround effects as well. For example, playing games like Resistance 2 or Ratchet and Clank Future: ToD would often have the CT100 mute the rears and it felt like there was no surround at all, which sucked. Only switching to Dolby Digital fixed the problem but if I wanted to enjoy Dolby Digital or DTS in my games, I would have either just waited for something better to come along in regards to soundbars or got a 360 over my PS3 (plan to get a 360 soon but not at this time).


Other than those two things, I didn't really have any other beef with the CT100. I grew to love it despite its few shortcomings andd found ways to tweak it to sound good in the room I placed it in (small room). Soon though, rumors flew around that Sony was going to pop out another Soundbar, which later became known as the CT500. It pumped out "400 watts" and supposedly fixed all the issues the CT100 had complaints about (low volume, not enough settings to tweak, etc.) With a few people being the first to try, my thoughts of getting it were dwindling as it looked like Sony tried to rush out the product in the beginning of the CT500's life and caused many units came out to be defective. So despite my rough times I was having, I steered clear of the CT500 until the bugs were ironed out or until full production of the unit came to be standard (equaling less defective units). Finally, after doing my taxes, my wife gave the go ahead for me to purchase the CT500. Didn't have to ask me twice, I ordered it with next day delivery so I could try it out before V-day weekend.


Now here we are with my CT500 being delivered to my doorstep, I'd have to say the first thing that came out my mouth was... "WOW! That box is HUGE!" In all seriousness, the box was pretty big, larger than the CT100 was but pretty well built with a blue lining instead of a red (CT100). Pretty much gave all the information of what the CT500 can do, output, and specs, though I will say some consumers will be a bit confused over the 400w and 280w being displayed at the same time unless you read the fine print beside those numbers. After I sorted that out I immediately cut the box open to find small foam boxes laid out to keep the CT500 safe in its travel to me. Two small foam boxes included brackets to attach to XBR(top tier) or W (120hz) models of Sony's Bravia TV's, which is a bit of a downer as I wanted to mount the CT500 to my Bravia TV which it doesn't support or able to be attached to (yep, tried to attach it but couldn't). Wish Sony placed a universal mounting kit or just not have bothered with the brackets at all in all honesty but whatever. Last things left when it comes to accessories included with the CT500 purchase were located in a small cardboard box where manuals and additional cables lay, well get into the cables later.


What was most important in the box was obviously the CT500 soundbar and its subwoofer. Going to tell you right now that the new models look nothing like their younger siblings. The CT100 was about the length of a 32in. (or maybe bigger) screen TV with a girth of 2in. As for the subwoofer that companioned with the CT100, it was tall and pretty slender, with mesh on the right side for the speaker. The CT500 on the other hand is about the length of a 40in. (or maybe bigger) screen TV with a girth of 1in. As for the Subwoofer that came with the CT500 soundbar, it's pretty short and in a lack of better words, chubby compared to the CT100's subwoofer. Now the two subwoofer do have one thing in common and that is they both house the connections for your devices. Both have three HDMI IN's and one HDMI out along with a coaxial input, three optical ports, an RCA Audio IN (Red and White), along with Sony's proprietary DM Port. That's where the comparison stops as the CT500 has many more connections than the CT100 has. Along with what was mentioned above, you now get with the CT500 analog ports like component ports (blue, green, and red), RCA Video port (Yellow, Red and white), and AM/FM ports (what?).


It also includes an S-Air port which confuses the heck out of a ton of people as some believe this allows you to use external rear speakers. I understood it didn't as it is a soundbar after all (a soundbar by definition is suppose to eliminate the need for additional speakers to be hooked up to it as it is suppose to push the surround around the room, even rears), but alot of people just don't understand what a soundbar really is meant for or what S-Air is when it comes to Sony's Soundbars at least. Stated by the CT500's manual and website, it only uses S-Air to allow you to hear the same sound in another room with connectable S-Air components/speakers in another room (wirelessly). Hopefully that clears things up but I doubt it (rolling eyes)...


Anyway, two probing things that have changed with the CT500's Sub is its cable that connects the soundbar to it and settings display. Now with the CT100, the cord that was used to connect the soundbar to the Subwoofer was a PC-Serial cable that you could easily find/buy to extend the length of the original to give you better distance between the subwoofer and the soundbar. For some odd reasoning, Sony decided to go with a proprietary cable on the CT500 that is neither able to be extended or able to bought from any store whatsoever to add length. [Correction, CT500 manual states on page 26 that you can extend the speaker cord but seems too complicated for the novice audio user.] I was first upset about it but then my worries ceased when I saw how freakin long the cable was! I know some have mentioned that it doesn't have enough length but I have no clue where people get this notion. 8FT isn't enough? I know each person's needs are different (some need the sub woofer somewhere else instead of being next to/near the soundbar), but for me my soundbar can easily sit on top of my TV with no problem with cord length. If anything, the subwoofer of the CT500 is lighter and is easily able to be set on top of a TV stand (as it's not nearly as big as the CT100's sub) if you want the cord to be a bit "more flexible" when it comes to its length. I will also mention that the cable of the CT500 includes a cord that allows you to be able to point your remote to the Subwoofer AND soundbar. Prior CT100 owners [and current] often pointed the remote to the subwoofer when the IR port was in the soundbar itself actually, thus resulting in what some called a "lag" or unresponsive as they pointed at the subwoofer for a response. Along with this cord change, the settings display has changed as well.


Now the CT100 and the CT500 have a small display on the front of their subwoofer that display information for users to what audio is being pumped out of the soundbar and volume level. The CT100's display was also used for changing settings within the CT100 itself but this has changed with the CT500. Whenever you want to go to the CT500's settings menu, you press the GUI Menu button on the remote and instead of popping up settings on the CT500's display on the subwoofer (like the CT100), it pops the menu On-Screen on your TV. With a slight pause/black screen, it pops a Sony Bravia like menu which is a bit more intuitive and easy to use unlike the [cumbersome] CT100 subwoofer menu. The CT500 also gives you a chance to play with some settings not available on the CT100, like Treble and Bass along various other things like HDMI Video Direct (OFF outputs the video through a video processor while ON Pass-tru's the video with no video processor).


Of course you still can control your DRC, Subwoofer level, Center Level, along with various other things to accommodate to various room types and peoples tastes but my CT500 for some reason sounded great right out the box. This is a first as with my CT100, it didn't sound that good until I tweaked it a bit to make it sound better. This gave me what some called me the CT100 guru as I posted my settings and they worked well for alot of people. Sadly, if anyone is hoping I have some tweaks for the CT500... I can't help you this time around (at this time at least). The CT500 just sounds fantastic right out the box and I'm thoroughly surprised over this fact! Besides Bravia Syncing and adjusting the Standby mode, I haven't touched a single thing because the CT500 sounds so much better than the CT100. Sony pretty much fixed all the complaints I had.


No longer do I get low volume on my DVD's, this thing is pretty loud now when it comes to the dialog (which had the most problem on the CT100), I have yet to max the volume on the CT500 (unlike the CT100 which I often had to sometimes). I often had a remote in my hand with the CT100 so I could raise the volume so I could hear the dialog and lower it so I wouldn't kill my ears when action scenes or loud noises popped up. This is no longer the case with the CT500, It's now at a level sound field where everything can be heard (dialog, music, sound effects) and I no long need to play the lower/raise volume game. If dialog is ever low, all I have to do is adjust the treble and/or center and a fix is achieved. This is a big improvement over the CT100 (which alot of people hated with the CT100, low dialogue), the CT500 pretty much allows me to enjoy my DVD's again and TV broadcasts are so much better, it's really a great relief that Sony really put some effort in listening and improving their soundbar line. Heck, I don't even touch the remote anymore unless I want to feel my subwoofer more.


Speaking of which, this subwoofer sounds alot different than the CT100. I don't know if I can explain it well enough but I'll try. Both Subwoofers produce that boom you expect in theatres with the explosions, loud noises, or presence of instruments that use bass. Problem with the CT100's subwoofer was that no matter what setting you put it at [even at -6db], it would still "vibrate" the loud sound to the floor (which is not a good thing if you live in apartments). The CT500's Subwoofer gives you the freedom to fix this problem with the subwoofer AND bass settings so that the vibration is nearly not there anymore. I also do notice that he CT500's subwoofer is a bit punchier than the CT100's subwoofer but not nearly as loud (CT100's subwoofer seemed louder than the CT500's) but with the CT500's subwoofer being a bit deeper in regards to Bass, It's an easy tradeoff.


What also sounds different on the CT500 is the surround compared to the CT100. To my ears, it seems like the CT100 was meant for small to medium sized rooms (but failed at larger rooms) while the CT500 seems to fit medium to large rooms (small rooms extremely benefit from the CT500). Not easy to define I'm sure but the surround field on the CT500 seems to be alot wider/larger than its younger brother. This mostly is due to the TWO Center channels that are only on the CT500 compared the CT100's single Center channel speaker. Not only this but it seems that the Surround fields available to the user has been doubled and each settings sounds the best when matched with its proper output device. In other words for example- when playing games, you obviously would want the surround field to be set at Games and when watching DVD's or Blurays, you may want to switch to the Movies sound field. You can also now switch the surround field on the fly with the new Universal CT500 remote (yep, the CT500 includes a universal remote but you have to set it up yourself if you don't own a Sony TV or component, PS3 excluded).


Oh the surround doesn't stop there, many will remember that I mentioned in my settings that Dolby Digital sounded best for games and for good reason when it came to the CT100. As mentioned before, the rears were muted and general surround was flat when setting your games to LPCM (aka uncompressed audio). What is a shame was that PS3 owners are given the option to enjoy their games in Uncompressed audio form but the CT100 made the decision for the user as alot of games just didn't sound right with that audio format and as a result you had to switch to Dolby Digital or DTS. Which in no means is a problem as you have to go to that setting for your DVD's but if you have a device that's capable of something, why should you let it go to waste (my opinion of course). Well I guess Sony found this out and fixed whatever the problem was that caused games to sound like crap in the Uncompressed Audio format as now games like Uncharted 2 and Ratchet and Clank Future:CiT sound SO MUCH better in LPCM mode (7.1 Channel FTW Finally!) Rears are heard fine now and have a better presence unlike ever before and the surround is just fantastic, the CT500 shines in this aspect especially! It's unexplainable but the CT500 just has a better surround and sound quality is pretty crisp overall, whether you are playing games, DVD's, Blurays, or watching your favorite show, the CT500 could very much shock you into what you are hearing!


So there you have it people, If you haven't noticed, just like my first love, I absolutely adore my CT500 and I'm pretty happy with the purchase. I'd say it's worth every penny I spent on it and it was a pretty great price already! My advice is to anyone thinking about purchasing this to not bother comparing apples to oranges, you know what I'm talking about. Soundbars are in a totally different league compared to full fledge [separated] sound systems, it's just as bad as people comparing softball to baseball, they are nearly the same but are also entirely different. If you are sic of the aweful wires from seperate speakers [hidden or not], having to find ways to place speakers in certain places of the room, and just would prefer a great sounding sound system with less clutter and more convenience than maybe a soundbar is for you. It may not be on par as a full fledge sound system but it still produces a good "envelope" of surround and is pretty loud with great sound quality. Surround is surround in my book and the CT500 is still a great purchase anyone could make if you are taking the first plunge in sound systems or wanting to move unto something more simpler. If anyone is on the fence, just hop over already and make the purchase, I'm glad I did!


P.S. Don't let anyone "smart" fool you, some people just can't fathom the reasoning for anyone wanting to purchase a soundbar , don't worry Gaming Desktop owners are the same with Gaming Laptop owners, convenience never crosses their minds whatsoever. Even if the CT500 produces great sound and semi-believable surround, doesn't warrant it being any less than a full fledge system. Also the CT500, like the CT100, can accept 5.1, 6.1, and 7.1 channel surround and can output the audio despite the soundbar being labeled as a 3.1 sound system. A better understanding would be is if you ever used Dolby Headphones, which can surprisingly convince your ears into thinking something is on the sides or behind you. The technology used to produce surround from soundbars is something that tricks our ears and mind into thinking sound is coming from someplace around the room or behind us despite the soundbar being in front of us. Even if it is "faux" surround does that mean it's better or worse than the real deal, well as stated before, surround is surround in my book no matter what is supposedly producing it. Bear that in mind and don't let someone persuade you otherwise. The only person who can tell you if the CT500 or any soundbar sounds great is yourself. So give it a try...


P.P.S Would like to point out to anyone that currently I have no tweaks at this time for the CT500 as the CT500 sounds great out of the box IMO. Give me a bit of time though as I might pop something up down the road (just like the CT100)...


----------



## spidertaker23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/18105507
> 
> 
> Man... does it feel wierd to jump on these forums again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! It's been a while... I'd say almost half a year and I'm sorry to everyone who PM'd me during that time frame.
> 
> 
> I went through a rough time after June (when my wife left the military)... I lost my job (neither of us could find one due to the horrible economy), ended up selling alot of things to get some sort of extra cash to help with the bills and such (sold my computer, monitor, speakers, alot of stuff...yep, even sold my CT100), had move to another city to live with my wife's parents for a while. Oh it sucked hard (so much that I was too ashamed to come on this forum)... but after a few months of that, fortune decided to smile on me and my family [when November hit].
> 
> 
> Wife got a job with the Federal Government as a Supply Tech and I got a job at Toyota of America as their Overseas Lead [of Parts]. So now that money has been coming in pretty well, we got an apartment (short lease) and already in the final stages in getting a house. Due to the rough times, me and the wife were in the lower tax bracket and received the biggest tax return we ever had.
> 
> 
> Long story short...
> 
> I'm now a CT500 owner... somewhat. I made the purchase just a few hours ago and hope luck continues to shine down on me as I grabbed it from... Provantage. That price was too good to pass up and the shipping wasn't too bad for next day. I hope I don't get a defective unit as I've been out of a good soundbar... well sound system in general for a very long while and I hope the CT500 is to my liking.
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw that Yamaha popped up HD Audio versions of their Sound bars but ... I'm just starting to get back on my feet and money is still tight (not enough to get the CT500 but still). So the Yamaha 4100 or 5100 will have to wait, but if I recall davyo mentioned that the CT500 is near the quality of [surround] the Yamaha's perform, so that's enough for me. I already loved the CT100 so I'm pretty sure this updated model can only be better.
> 
> 
> P.S. I am sorry to do this and I do apologize tenfold but If anyone is expecting my to answer the recent PM's sent to me you may be out off luck. Besides my settings thread... it's been entirely too long for me to even remember how things worked with the CT100. Give me some time, I get my CT500 hopefully sometime this week (I better, I paid 80 bucks for next day), so maybe things might click after playing with it for a while, you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> Oh and hey davyo, I missed ya man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



I am new to this forum, but I don't feel like it after reading this entire post!


Sorry to hear about your misfortune. Hopefully the sun will continue to shine on you.


I look forward to you tinkering with your new system. Hopefully you can help me out with some good settings to use! I just ordered one of these systems for my apartment living room last friday from newegg.com. I will be receiving it this Thursday. I ordered 4 HDMI cables from firefold.com. Great prices, great quality, fast shipping!


I am very excited. I have been using a Logitech Z-5500 speaker system. This is a great computer speaker set, but it is really just not designed for use with a tv.


I will be hooking up my xbox 360, uverse tv box, Wii, ps2, and my custom gaming computer to it!


Thursday can't come soon enough!


My tv only has 1 input of each type so this will be a nice upgrade! No more switchboxes!


----------



## spidertaker23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/18143977
> 
> _Well Some have been waiting for this but the wait is over, my review is finally up and will be on Amazon soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Hopefully you'll enjoy!_
> *CT100 trumped by it bigger brother, the CT500*
> 
> As many know, I was a big fan of the CT100. CNET loved it and so did many other reviewers, and others noticed it as well due to its extremely low price that it was the best bang for your buck you could get at the time. That's when critics and users had a mixed result on, some liked it and some didn't with varying reviews from the user/consumer base. Even though I didn't have as many issues as others, It most likely had to do with where it was located (small room), tweaking the CT100 (which I'm famous for), and what I primarily used my CT100 for (Blurays and PS3 gaming). With that in mind, people had either horrible results due to the opposite; Using the CT100 in large or very large rooms, not tweaking the CT100 at all (expecting it to sound good right out the box), and using the CT100 for cable/Satellite/broadcasted channels or DVD's only.
> 
> 
> Well I did have problems with the CT100 as well and some are in accordance to what others were having problem with. DVD's were hurting my CT100 often as some production companies of those dvd's recorded their audio in very low volume. Due to this, with the CT100 only pushing out "250 watts", often times the CT100 still wouldn't be able to push out the volume needed to even enjoy the movie, even at max volume and Tweaks. Some dvd's were fine but some were a different story, unsurprisingly though I never had problems with Blurays as those use uncompressed audio(higher quality) which output in LPCM unlike compressed audio (lower quality) in DVD's which output in Dolby Digital or DTS.
> 
> 
> This problem in regards to sound didn't stop at movies, games were effected as well. With me being a PS3 owner (currently), I am given the option to enjoy my games in uncompressed audio fashion but the CT100 forced my hand with the "other audio formats". Often with the CT100 outputting uncompressed audio in my games, I would either be missing my rear sound and surround effects as well. For example, playing games like Resistance 2 or Ratchet and Clank Future: ToD would often have the CT100 mute the rears and it felt like there was no surround at all, which sucked. Only switching to Dolby Digital fixed the problem but if I wanted to enjoy Dolby Digital or DTS in my games, I would have either just waited for something better to come along in regards to soundbars or got a 360 over my PS3 (plan to get a 360 soon but not at this time).
> 
> 
> Other than those two things, I didn't really have any other beef with the CT100. I grew to love it despite its few shortcomings andd found ways to tweak it to sound good in the room I placed it in (small room). Soon though, rumors flew around that Sony was going to pop out another Soundbar, which later became known as the CT500. It pumped out "400 watts" and supposedly fixed all the issues the CT100 had complaints about (low volume, not enough settings to tweak, etc.) With a few people being the first to try, my thoughts of getting it were dwindling as it looked like Sony tried to rush out the product in the beginning of the CT500's life and caused many units came out to be defective. So despite my rough times I was having, I steered clear of the CT500 until the bugs were ironed out or until full production of the unit came to be standard (equaling less defective units). Finally, after doing my taxes, my wife gave the go ahead for me to purchase the CT500. Didn't have to ask me twice, I ordered it with next day delivery so I could try it out before V-day weekend.
> 
> 
> Now here we are with my CT500 being delivered to my doorstep, I'd have to say the first thing that came out my mouth was... "WOW! That box is HUGE!" In all seriousness, the box was pretty big, larger than the CT100 was but pretty well built with a blue lining instead of a red (CT100). Pretty much gave all the information of what the CT500 can do, output, and specs, though I will say some consumers will be a bit confused over the 400w and 280w being displayed at the same time unless you read the fine print beside those numbers. After I sorted that out I immediately cut the box open to find small foam boxes laid out to keep the CT500 safe in its travel to me. Two small foam boxes included brackets to attach to XBR(top tier) or W (120hz) models of Sony's Bravia TV's, which is a bit of a downer as I wanted to mount the CT500 to my Bravia TV which it doesn't support or able to be attached to (yep, tried to attach it but couldn't). Wish Sony placed a universal mounting kit or just not have bothered with the brackets at all in all honesty but whatever. Last things left when it comes to accessories included with the CT500 purchase were located in a small cardboard box where manuals and additional cables lay, well get into the cables later.
> 
> 
> What was most important in the box was obviously the CT500 soundbar and its subwoofer. Going to tell you right now that the new models look nothing like their younger siblings. The CT100 was about the length of a 32in. (or maybe bigger) screen TV with a girth of 2in. As for the subwoofer that companioned with the CT100, it was tall and pretty slender, with mesh on the right side for the speaker. The CT500 on the other hand is about the length of a 40in. (or maybe bigger) screen TV with a girth of 1in. As for the Subwoofer that came with the CT500 soundbar, it's pretty short and in a lack of better words, chubby compared to the CT100's subwoofer. Now the two subwoofer do have one thing in common and that is they both house the connections for your devices. Both have three HDMI IN's and one HDMI out along with a coaxial input, three optical ports, an RCA Audio IN (Red and White), along with Sony's proprietary DM Port. That's where the comparison stops as the CT500 has many more connections than the CT100 has. Along with what was mentioned above, you now get with the CT500 analog ports like component ports (blue, green, and red), RCA Video port (Yellow, Red and white), and AM/FM ports (what?).
> 
> 
> It also includes an S-Air port which confuses the heck out of a ton of people as some believe this allows you to use external rear speakers. I understood it didn't as it is a soundbar after all (a soundbar by definition is suppose to eliminate the need for additional speakers to be hooked up to it as it is suppose to push the surround around the room, even rears), but alot of people just don't understand what a soundbar really is meant for or what S-Air is when it comes to Sony's Soundbars at least. Stated by the CT500's manual and website, it only uses S-Air to allow you to hear the same sound in another room with connectable S-Air components/speakers in another room (wirelessly). Hopefully that clears things up but I doubt it (rolling eyes)...
> 
> 
> Anyway, two probing things that have changed with the CT500's Sub is its cable that connects the soundbar to it and settings display. Now with the CT100, the cord that was used to connect the soundbar to the Subwoofer was a PC-Serial cable that you could easily find/buy to extend the length of the original to give you better distance between the subwoofer and the soundbar. For some odd reasoning, Sony decided to go with a proprietary cable on the CT500 that is neither able to be extended or able to bought from any store whatsoever to add length. [Correction, CT500 manual states on page 26 that you can extend the speaker cord but seems too complicated for the novice audio user.] I was first upset about it but then my worries ceased when I saw how freakin long the cable was! I know some have mentioned that it doesn't have enough length but I have no clue where people get this notion. 8FT isn't enough? I know each person's needs are different (some need the sub woofer somewhere else instead of being next to/near the soundbar), but for me my soundbar can easily sit on top of my TV with no problem with cord length. If anything, the subwoofer of the CT500 is lighter and is easily able to be set on top of a TV stand (as it's not nearly as big as the CT100's sub) if you want the cord to be a bit "more flexible" when it comes to its length. I will also mention that the cable of the CT500 includes a cord that allows you to be able to point your remote . Prior CT100 owners [and current] often pointed the remote to the subwoofer when the IR port was in the soundbar itself actually, thus resulting in what some called a "lag" or unresponsive as they pointed at the subwoofer for a response. Along with this cord change, the settings display has changed as well.
> 
> 
> Now the CT100 and the CT500 have a small display on the front of their subwoofer that display information for users to what audio is being pumped out of the soundbar and volume level. The CT100's display was also used for changing settings within the CT100 itself but this has changed with the CT500. Whenever you want to go to the CT500's settings menu, you press the GUI Menu button on the remote and instead of popping up settings on the CT500's display on the subwoofer (like the CT100), it pops the menu On-Screen on your TV. With a slight pause/black screen, it pops a Sony Bravia like menu which is a bit more intuitive and easy to use unlike the [cumbersome] CT100 subwoofer menu. The CT500 also gives you a chance to play with some settings not available on the CT100, like Treble and Bass along various other things like HDMI Video Direct (OFF outputs the video through a video processor while ON Pass-tru's the video with no video processor).
> 
> 
> Of course you still can control you DRC, Subwoofer level, Center Level, along with various other things to accommodate to various room types and peoples tastes but my CT500 for some reason sounded great right out the box. This is a first as with my CT100, it didn't sound that good until I tweaked it a bit to make it sound better. This gave me what some called me the CT100 guru as I posted my settings and they worked well for alot of people. Sadly, if anyone is hoping I have some tweaks for the CT500... I can't help you this time around (at this time at least). The CT500 just sounds fantastic right out the box and I'm thoroughly surprised over this fact! Besides Bravia Syncing and adjusting the Standby mode, I haven't touched a single thing because the CT500 sounds so much better than the CT100. Sony pretty much fixed all the complaints I had.
> 
> 
> No longer do I get low volume on my DVD's, this thing is pretty loud now when it comes to the dialog (which had the most problem on the CT100), I have yet to max the volume on the CT500 (unlike the CT100 which I often had to sometimes). I often had a remote in my hand with the CT100 so I could raise the volume so I could hear the dialog and lower it so I wouldn't kill my ears when action scenes or loud noises popped up. This is no long the case with the CT500, It's now at a level sound field where everything can be heard (dialog, music, sound effects) and I no long need to play the lower/raise volume game. If dialog is ever low, all I have to do is adjust the treble and/or center and a fix is achieved. This is a big improvement over the CT100 (which alot of people hated with the CT100, low dialogue), the CT500 pretty much allows me to enjoy my DVD's again and TV broadcasts are so much better, it's really a great relief that Sony really put some effort in listening and improving their soundbar line. Heck, I don't even touch the remote anymore unless I want to feel my subwoofer more.
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, this subwoofer sounds alot different than the CT100. I don't know if I can explain it well enough but I'll try. Both Subwoofers produce that boom you expect in theatres with the explosions, loud noises, or presence of instruments that use bass. Problem with the CT100's subwoofer was that no matter what setting you put it at [even at -6db], it would still "vibrate" the loud sound to the floor (which is not a good thing if you live in apartments). The CT500's Subwoofer gives you the freedom to fix this problem with the subwoofer AND bass settings so that the vibration is nearly not there anymore. I also do notice that he CT500's subwoofer is a bit punchier than the CT100's subwoofer but not nearly as loud (CT100's subwoofer seemed louder than the CT500's) but with the CT500's subwoofer being a bit deeper in regards to Bass, It's an easy tradeoff.
> 
> 
> What also sounds different on the CT500 is the surround compared to the CT100. To my ears, it seems like the CT100 was meant for small to medium sized rooms (but failed at larger rooms) while the CT500 seems to fit medium to large rooms (small rooms extremely benefit from the CT500). Not easy to define I'm sure but the surround field on the CT500 seems to be alot wider/larger than its younger brother. This mostly is due to the TWO Center channels that are only on the CT500 compared the CT100's single Center channel speaker. Not only this but it seems that the Surround fields available to the user has been doubled and each settings sounds the best when matched with its proper output device. In other words for example- when playing games, you obviously would want the surround field to be set at Games and when watching DVD's or Blurays, you may want to switch to the Movies sound field. You can also now switch the surround field on the fly with the new Universal CT500 remote (yep, the CT500 includes a universal remote but you have to set it up yourself if you don't own a Sony TV or component, PS3 excluded).
> 
> 
> Oh the surround doesn't stop there, many will remember that I mentioned in my settings that Dolby Digital sounded best for games and for good reason when it came to the CT100. As mentioned before, the rears were muted and general surround was flat when setting your games to LPCM (aka uncompressed audio). What is a shame was that PS3 owners are given the option to enjoy their games in Uncompressed audio form but the CT100 made the decision for the user as alot of games just didn't sound right with that audio format and as a result you had to switch to Dolby Digital or DTS. Which in no means is a problem as you have to go to that setting for your DVD's but if you have a device that's capable of something, why should you let it go to waste (my opinion of course). Well I guess Sony found this out and fixed whatever the problem was that caused games to sound like crap in the Uncompressed Audio format as now games like Uncharted 2 and Ratchet and Clank Future:CiT sound SO MUCH better in LPCM mode (7.1 Channel FTW Finally!) Rears are heard fine now and have a better presence unlike ever before and the surround is just fantastic, the CT500 shines in this aspect especially! It's unexplainable but the CT500 just has a better surround and sound quality is pretty crisp overall, whether you are playing games, DVD's, Blurays, or watching your favorite show, the CT500 could very much shock you into what you are hearing!
> 
> 
> So there you have it people, If you haven't noticed, just like my first love, I absolutely adore my CT500 and I'm pretty happy with the purchase. I'd say it's worth every penny I spent on it and it was a pretty great price already! My advice is to anyone thinking about purchasing this to not bother comparing apples to oranges, you know what I'm talking about. Soundbars are in a totally different league compared to full fledge [separated] sound systems, it's just as bad as people comparing softball to baseball, they are nearly the same but are also entirely different. If you are sic of the aweful wires from seperate speakers [hidden or not], having to find ways to place speakers in certain places of the room, and just would prefer a great sounding sound system with less clutter and more convenience than maybe a soundbar is for you. It may not be on par as a full fledge sound system but it still produces a good "envelope" of surround and is pretty loud with great sound quality. Surround is surround in my book and the CT500 is still a great purchase anyone could make if you are taking the first plunge in sound systems or wanting to move unto something more simpler. If anyone is on the fence, just hop over already and make the purchase, I'm glad I did!
> 
> 
> P.S. Don't let anyone "smart" fool you, some people just can't fathom the reasoning for anyone wanting to purchase a soundbar , don't worry Gaming Desktop owners are the same with Gaming Laptop owners, convenience never crosses their minds whatsoever. Even if the CT500 produces great sound and semi-believable surround, doesn't warrant it being any less than a full fledge system. Also the CT500, like the CT100, can accept 5.1, 6.1, and 7.1 channel surround and can output the audio despite the soundbar being labeled as a 3.1 sound system. A better understanding would be is if you ever used Dolby Headphones, which can surprisingly convince your ears into thinking something is on the sides or behind you. The technology used to produce surround from soundbars is something that tricks our ears and mind into thinking sound is coming from someplace around the room or behind us despite the soundbar being in front of us. Even if it is "faux" surround does that mean it's better or worse than the real deal, well as stated before, surround is surround in my book no matter what is supposedly producing it. Bear that in mind and don't let someone persuade you otherwise. The only person who can tell you if the CT500 or any soundbar sounds great is yourself. So give it a try...
> 
> 
> P.P.S Would like to point out to anyone that currently I have no tweaks at this time for the CT500 as the CT500 sounds great out of the box IMO. Give me a bit of time though as I might pop something up down the road (just like the CT100)...



Thank you for the fantastic review!!!!


Very well written.


I am very surprised that it sounded good out of the box for you. But, also very glad. I am not the greatest at "tweaking" sound systems. I am more of a computer guy he he.


After your review I am ten times more excited for my system to come this thursday.


I have my tv sitting on a big wooden entertainment center and I will be positioning my sound bar directly above my tv as I have heard this nets you better sound.


Thanks for your insights!


----------



## popwill

hey guys, what do you think about this baby?


LG HLB54S, I mean on theory sound way better than the Sony but would the sound be any good?


opinions or user manual anyone?


----------



## coolowl

dawriter, THANKS for the excellent detailed review. I've been thinking of buying something and this really helps.


----------



## da1writer

Thanks for the positive feedback guys, Amazon now has my review as well.
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-HTCT500-S...DateDescending


----------



## popwill

do you guys hear a static hissing sound in the centre when there is no output from the centre and from the all 3 when there is no music output.

They're quite audible especially at night and on low volume...


Or did I get a faulty soundbar?


thanx!


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popwill* /forum/post/18175017
> 
> 
> do you guys hear a static hissing sound in the centre when there is no output from the centre and from the all 3 when there is no music output.
> 
> They're quite audible especially at night and on low volume...
> 
> 
> Or did I get a faulty soundbar?
> 
> 
> thanx!



No, I get this as well, I believe this is due to standby mode (still outputting power at a low frequency). If you have the CT500 unplugged or turn off the Standby mode, problem is solved.


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckenda1* /forum/post/17891019
> 
> 
> My wife and I just finished watching Public Enemies with a Samsung 46B8500, CT500 and PS3. I too noticed myself controlling the volume throughout this entire movie just to hear the dialogue.
> 
> 
> I watched Terminator Salvation the other day and it wasn't as hard to hear, but any tweaks to make dialog a bit louder would also be helpful.
> 
> 
> I've already taken the sub to -2 and center channel to +5. I tried standard and movie mode.
> 
> 
> Any other thoughts/tips?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Turn off the normalization dialogue in PS3. Do not even set it to auto. Bring up center channel +1 on sony 500.


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacklion* /forum/post/17939599
> 
> 
> Thanks Bucknut and Madlaw!
> 
> 
> One more thing - has the issue of low center channel output with the CT100 which resulted in poor or barely distinguishable dialogue in movies been solved with the CT500? I have the 100 and this is a major con for me. Movies are a major reason for upgrading to the 500. Thanks again.



The 500 blows away the 100 in terms of dialgue. I have had both and the low Dialogue on TV OTA channels was the reason I updated to the 500.


----------



## popwill

I am really thinking of switching to the LG - anyone to compare the 500 vs LG HLB54s?


----------



## capecodguy

The LG unit isn't available in the US yet. Their wesbsite shows availablity in Europe only. With a built-in bluray player, many here wouldn't want to pay for redundancy.


----------



## nito3

okay i have at the moment a onkyo 607 with two floor speakers and a center. It sounds good but its just to big and gets really hot. I first wanted to get the ct 500 but the onkyo 607 does the True dloby and dts master . Will the ct-500 do this too?I have a ps3. Does the ct500 decode it or does the ps3?I take it if it does the ct500 wont show the DTS master" logo on the screen? or will it show on the tv sreen when pressing display on my ps3 remote, right?


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nito3* /forum/post/18190760
> 
> 
> okay i have at the moment a onkyo 607 with two floor speakers and a center. It sounds good but its just to big and gets really hot. I first wanted to get the ct 500 but the onkyo 607 does the True dloby and dts master . Will the ct-500 do this too?I have a ps3. Does the ct500 decode it or does the ps3?I take it if it does the ct500 wont show the DTS master" logo on the screen? or will it show on the tv sreen when pressing display on my ps3 remote, right?



Straight from Sony's website: Audio Formats

* Dolby® Digital : Yes

* Dolby® Pro Logic® II : Yes

* LPCM : Yes

* dts® Decoding : Yes


LPCM: Sony supports LPCM, hence the Dolby True HD, DTS-HD codecs, if uncompressed to LPCM by the player and sent to this unit, can be played. But, there is a limitation (quote from crutchfiled web site):

"Note: This system does not support Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby True HD, DTS-HD or Linear PCM sampling frequencies of no more than 48 kHz."


-Thanks


----------



## nito3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/18191484
> 
> 
> Straight from Sony's website: Audio Formats
> 
> * Dolby® Digital : Yes
> 
> * Dolby® Pro Logic® II : Yes
> 
> * LPCM : Yes
> 
> * dts® Decoding : Yes
> 
> 
> LPCM: Sony supports LPCM, hence the Dolby True HD, DTS-HD codecs, if uncompressed to LPCM by the player and sent to this unit, can be played. But, there is a limitation (quote from crutchfiled web site):
> 
> "Note: This system does not support Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby True HD, DTS-HD or Linear PCM sampling frequencies of no more than 48 kHz."
> 
> 
> -Thanks



sorry for bieng a noob but is that a yes then? i'm really confused with "Linear PCM sampling frequencies of no more than 48 kHz"


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nito3* /forum/post/18192164
> 
> 
> sorry for bieng a noob but is that a yes then? i'm really confused with "Linear PCM sampling frequencies of no more than 48 kHz"



You need a Blu-ray player that can decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS MasterAudio tracks for the CT500, which your PS3 will. The Blu-ray player / PS3 will then send the decoded audio to the CT500 (needs to be connected via HDMI) as a LPCM signal for lossless HD Audio.

So to answer your original question... yes & no. Yes the Sony HT-CT500 can play Dolby TrueHD and DTS MasterAudio tracts, *but* only when connected to a Blu-ray player (PS3) via HDMI, which will do the actual decoding of said Dolby TrueHD and/or DTS MasterAudio. This is also why the CT500 screen does not show the Dolby TrueHD audio symbol; it shows the LPCM audio symbol, since the audio decoded by your blu-ray player / PS3 is being sent as a LPCM signal.


Hope this helps.


- Thanks


*P.S. You need to make sure your audio settings for your PS3 are set to send LPCM @ 48 kHz. *See da1writer's CT100/PS3 settings for instructions.


----------



## nito3

okay, lets forget 5.1 or 7.1. Any of you who are owners of 5.1 recievers. Will the sound of the Sony ct500 be as good as a reciever(onkyo,yammie). I own a onkyo 607 7.1 amp and i think its like 90 watts per channel. My set up right now is two floorspeakers(sony) and a center speaker and the Sony ct500 is like 400 watts. So the sony would sound more pwerful right?


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nito3* /forum/post/18192164
> 
> 
> sorry for bieng a noob but is that a yes then? i'm really confused with "Linear PCM sampling frequencies of no more than 48 kHz"



The answer is yes. Set your PS3 to LPCM under video settings and the PS3 will decode all the newer uncompressed and lossless codes found in BR discs at 48 kHz.


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nito3* /forum/post/18192383
> 
> 
> okay, lets forget 5.1 or 7.1. Any of you who are owners of 5.1 recievers. Will the sound of the Sony ct500 be as good as a reciever(onkyo,yammie). I own a onkyo 607 7.1 amp and i think its like 90 watts per channel. My set up right now is two floorspeakers(sony) and a center speaker and the Sony ct500 is like 400 watts. So the sony would sound more pwerful right?



Not as good as AVR 5.1 but plenty loud.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nito3* /forum/post/18192383
> 
> 
> okay, lets forget 5.1 or 7.1. Any of you who are owners of 5.1 recievers. Will the sound of the Sony ct500 be as good as a reciever(onkyo,yammie). I own a onkyo 607 7.1 amp and i think its like 90 watts per channel. My set up right now is two floorspeakers(sony) and a center speaker and the Sony ct500 is like 400 watts. So the sony would sound more pwerful right?



I don't have a 5.1 of 7.1 system, I know plenty of people who do though. Forget about the power for now; both systems have the capability to be plenty loud, if that's what your worried about.

So you basically have a 3.1 setup now and the CT500 is also, in reality, a 3.1 setup. My only thought however is this: You have a 5.1 / 7.1 system now, without the rear speakers... so your audio more or less is lacking those rear sounds from the audio tracks. While the CT500 is also a 3.1 setup that does not have rear speakers (although it could with the right S-Air setup - LOL... sorry old inside joke with da1writer







), however the CT500's main job is to take the audio sent to it and "simulate" the surround effect. So it basically tricks you into thinking that infact you do have rear speakers. How well it does this, or how much better you think this effect will sound vs your current setup can only be based on your opinion. The crappy thing about going to BestBuy or whereever to listen to the CT500 is your probably not in a small to medium sized room with walls behind you and to the side for the CT500 to do an effective job of this.

Just some food for thought, hope this helps.


- Thanks


----------



## nito3

Thanks everyone! Pretty much squared away. I owned the ct100 and it sounded really great but was not loud enough, hopefully the ct500 will be. I have my samsung tv in acreally small room and with the tv,Amp and ps3 it gets really hot. I do have the complete 5.1 speakers(energy take 5) but are in the living room. Well I have three weeks to make up my mind. Thanks again for helping me out.



Also does the ct 500 have the calibration thing? U know like yapoa or audessey?


----------



## da1writer

My recommendation is to you nito3 is to check out my review of the CT500:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post18143977 


And my settings thread of the CT100 (my sig below has the link). It is about the same, exception goes to games which ROCK on the CT500 if set to LPCM (so you can enjoy [simulated] 5.1/7.1 surround sound).


----------



## ghettoAV

Are any of you mounting the CT500 soundbar on top of the TV? If so how are you doing so? I found this bracket online but not sure how good it is:

http://soundbarbrackets.com 


I don't have the CT500 yet but I'm interested in placing it above the LCD and wanted to see what people think.


----------



## coolowl

Set up my new CT500 yesterday afternoon. Dialog perfect, no problem. Everything worked. Easy setup. Don't like it. I've never had anything but TV sound. Movie theaters are way too intense/loud/overwhelming for me. I thought perhaps a sound bar would be okay - a little better than TV speakers.


It was too much for me. It wasn't the volume as I could turn that down. It was just hearing so much coming at me. Overwhelming is the best word I can think of to describe it. I only listed to TV yesterday, didn't play any BD movies. I tried the various sound settings (standard, movie, rock, classic, etc.) but still the sound just disturbed me. Honestly, after a while, I turned the thing off and switched back to TV sound.


Have you ever heard of someone reacting like this before? Everyone at work today thinks I'm nuts.







I guess so. Oh well. I'll probably be sending this back to Amazon tomorrow.


I just wondered. Did any of you need time to adjust to this? I asked a good friend about this today and he said he instantly liked his surround sound (a real 5.1 system) from the moment he turned it on so doesn't understand where I'm coming from.


On top of this, I've never used a universal remote and it was so cumbersome for me to set up. Never could get the volume buttons to work easily so that I could switch input from cable box to TV and back again seemlessly. Half the time I'd be watching one thing and listening to sound from the other. Arghh.. Not a good first day experience.


----------



## Janibrewski

My wife is like that.


Once in a while I will watch the news or whatever with the tv speakers. "Overwhelming" is the right word - for some people, it is.


For most of us here though, it's just "awesome."


----------



## coolowl

I bought an inexpensive (VL-600) Sony universal remote and actually got it working tonight so that it controls my TV and cable box. Haven't been able to get it to recognize my Oppp BD player but maybe eventually I'll figure it out. Since I was able to get it to control my "favorites" button from the cable box I'm kind of liking it.


Does anyone know if I could get it to recognize and contol the CT500? Or do you have to use the remote that came with it? I really didn't like that CT500 remote.

*EDIT*: Nevermind. I got it to work even though Sony support said it couldn't be done.


----------



## nito3

Any one have the new yamaha s400? How would it compare to the yammy? On the fence between them two.


----------



## popwill

hey could someone explain the DRC setting once again - we talked about it in concern with the low centre volume, but once again:


OFF is more centre and no surround?

STD is the engineers way of doing the sound?

MAX is full surround?



I was using the MAX for a while and now am on STD but can't quite see the difference, could someone enlighten me so I can see what best suits me as I can't always change and test on different input audio...


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popwill* /forum/post/18205400
> 
> 
> hey could someone explain the DRC setting once again - we talked about it in concern with the low centre volume, but once again:
> 
> 
> OFF is more centre and no surround?
> 
> STD is the engineers way of doing the sound?
> 
> MAX is full surround?
> 
> 
> 
> I was using the MAX for a while and now am on STD but can't quite see the difference, could someone enlighten me so I can see what best suits me as I can't always change and test on different input audio...



The DRC Setting is the Dynamic Range Control. Dynamic Range is defined as follows (with regards to audio systems): The range between the maximum and minimum sound levels of an audio system. It is usually expressed in decibels as the difference between the level at peak clipping and the level of the noise floor.


I would use OFF, which is the default. OFF = No Dynamic Range Compression; meaning of the three settings, this will give you the greatest range of minimum and maximum sound levels. MAX on the other hand, is the exact opposite; it compress the dynamic range the most. And STD of course would be somewhere in the middle.


- Thanks


----------



## ssetty

I just ordered this unit from Amazon..


I am planning to mount this below or above my samsung 52inch tv.


Any suggestions on this universal soundbar bracket..

http://soundbarbrackets.com/index.php 


Thanks


----------



## popwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/18207956
> 
> 
> The DRC Setting is the Dynamic Range Control. Dynamic Range is defined as follows (with regards to audio systems): The range between the maximum and minimum sound levels of an audio system. It is usually expressed in decibels as the difference between the level at peak clipping and the level of the noise floor.
> 
> 
> I would use OFF, which is the default. OFF = No Dynamic Range Compression; meaning of the three settings, this will give you the greatest range of minimum and maximum sound levels. MAX on the other hand, is the exact opposite; it compress the dynamic range the most. And STD of course would be somewhere in the middle.
> 
> 
> - Thanks



Yes this is my understanding of the whole, so if OFF gives you the wider range of volume, meaning probably at the same level it is louder as the MAX for instance (which in practice is also correct) what are then the benefits of using the MAX mode if it gives you a smaller range of max and min volumes?


I think i read somewhere that the MAX option gives you the greatest surround - is it true



And another question regarding the codes - how can I turn the volume up/down on the other unit I am controlling? I mean, channel up down, menus is all great, but sometimes I have the urge to turn up the volume on the unit because its a cable receiver and I can't adjust the volume on channels without Dolby Digital as they are controlled by the receiver and not the HT CT 500



Any thoughts on that?


----------



## -Subliminal-

Nice


----------



## nito3

just ordered one last night and today it went down by $40 bucks(sucks) at Amazon.com. Still have the Onkyo 607 7.1 to see which one goes back. The onkyo is set at 3.1 at the moment. Bedroom is to small for all the 7.1 speaker layout. As long as the ct500 is loud enoght i'll be fine. I had the Ct100 back in the summer but i saw Sony was coming oput with the 55 model so i took it back to wakmart. I was really happy with the ct100. I tested The Hulk(new one) and it was great i even noticed a bit of sorround the only thign it wasnt loud enough for me. Lets see how well this is !!


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/18165151
> 
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback guys, Amazon now has my review as well.
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-HTCT500-S...DateDescending



Great stuff! Where do you point the remote? The soundbar or the sub? Also is the sub the same size or smaller in width and height than the 100?


----------



## j4ybird

I have been looking at this ht inabox too..


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacklion* /forum/post/18214925
> 
> 
> Great stuff! Where do you point the remote? The soundbar or the sub? Also is the sub the same size or smaller in width and height than the 100?



You can now point the remote to either the sub AND the soundbar now due to an additional cable you have to connect between the Ct500 sub and soundbar. The CT500 sub is a bit wider than the ct100's and is shorter in height by about a foot. I do have pics if you want me to upload them so you can see?


----------



## coolowl

I'm much happier with my 500 than I was initially. At first, the additional sound was bowling me over....too much input. But it's growing on me. And last night I finally got my old Sony universal remote to work the soundbar so everything's much easier to work with now. It's funny how something as simple as easy controls was influencing my decision whether to keep this thing or not...but it was. Anyway, just thought I'd share that.


I plan on going to the beginning of this thread and reading through the thousand+ messages to learn some things about what settings to use. For one thing, there's a definite audio sync problem with my BD player but with the cable box the sync is correct. Having to change that setting switching back and forth between input devices is a bit cumbersome. I'm hoping that there's some way I can set something on the BD player to avoid this. We'll see.


Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/18215308
> 
> 
> You can now point the remote to either the sub AND the soundbar now due to an additional cable you have to connect between the Ct500 sub and soundbar. The CT500 sub is a bit wider than the ct100's and is shorter in height by about a foot. I do have pics if you want me to upload them so you can see?



Thanks! Yes, I'd appreciate any pics you can share


----------



## srvfan75

Just received my 500 today and love it. problem now is i have two remotes the 500 remote works sound and direct tv everything else. Does anyone know how to make the direct tv remote control the 500?


I tried programming the 500 remote for direct tv but it lacks some features. I'd prefer to make direct tv remote use sound from the 500 the way it controlled my tv sound previously. any ideas? thanks ahead!


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacklion* /forum/post/18215960
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, I'd appreciate any pics you can share



Wish granted (apologies for the long post):


----------



## nito3

how may speakers does the bar have?on the pic looks like more than 3?


----------



## popwill

I am not quite sure about the speakers either - to me it looks like there are 2 on the side and 2 in the centre, but there are other small circles I can't quite make sure what they are...

4.1 Soundbars I have seen have 2 on each side and 1 centre, so the extra centre is for the surround


----------



## coolowl

srvvan75, I used code 1759 for my universal remote to control the CT500. If yours accept 5 digits the code is 31759.


----------



## popwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/18220443
> 
> 
> srvvan75, I used code 1759 for my universal remote to control the CT500. If yours accept 5 digits the code is 31759.



How are you controlling the volume down/up on your device using the codes? I can't do that, because it always does it on the sony and not the device


----------



## coolowl

I click on the amp button first and the volume is controlled that way.


----------



## popwill

Ah ok missunderstood you, I am going the other way around - sony remote to sat receiver


----------



## da1writer

To those who were wondering/confused, The CT500 sounbar has a left and right channel speaker along with TWO center channel speakers. I can confirm this through pics (above) and a Sony rep has confirmed this as well (via Text Service). It's one of the main reasons why the surround/sound is better (reflected from popwill's answer) on the CT500 than the CT100







!


P.S. The small circles/ "Tweeter looking speakers" are just covered screw placements according to a Sony rep as well.


----------



## nito3

It seem spech wise the ct 500 is better in everything than the yamaha s400. Has anyone outhere heard one. A poster on another thread says the yamaha blows both ct00 @ ct500 out of the water. Your take


----------



## coolowl

I cannot imagine how the Sony could make the CT500 any better regarding speech. The dialog is as easy to understand as if it were coming through the TV speakers. I know that with my sister's 7.1 system I have a very hard time hearing the dialog on movies. My soundbar easily has hers beat in that regard.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nito3* /forum/post/18222417
> 
> 
> It seem spech wise the ct 500 is better in everything than the yamaha s400. Has anyone outhere heard one. A poster on another thread says the yamaha blows both ct00 @ ct500 out of the water. Your take




I'm the one that posted in the other thread. I stated the YHT-S400 blows the CT100 away (which it does) and even bests the CT500 (doesn't quite blow it away or make it obsolete but beats it in my opinion).. The CT500 is a great soundbar but in my opinion the Yamaha is quite a bit better. I had a CT100 and went through three CT500's before giving up because of random issues (HDMI handshake problems, locking up, etc when it launched). Search this thread and you will see that Davyo and I were two of the early adopters of the Sony CT500. The yamaha plays a bit louder than the CT500 and the air surround is more convincing than the Sony when it comes to surround sound. None of these soundbars are going to replace a true 5.1 system but the Yamaha is first HTIB soundbar under $500 that actually conveys good surround. No I can't hear anything behind me, but I am definitely hearing stuff from the left and right quite easily which is nice. The build quality is also nicer to me compared to the Sony. Believe me, I am not knocking the Sony, but if I was looking and it was between the CT500 or S400, I would go with the Yamaha in a heart beat. Yes it cost a little more than the Sony but it's a well made soundbar. Music also sounds great on the S400 which is something that the Sony really lacked. I have had placement issues (for me at least) but I have kids involved influencing where it should go (see my other post). Children will change that for you though







.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nito3* /forum/post/18222417
> 
> 
> It seem spech wise the ct 500 is better in everything than the yamaha s400. Has anyone outhere heard one. A poster on another thread says the yamaha blows both ct00 @ ct500 out of the water. Your take



Meh, the Yamaha's are a different beast on their own, especially at those high price points, cheapest I found was $499. Personal tastes are different of course but I've been a fan of Sony's Soundbar, especially at their price points. Found my CT100 for $249 and later my CT500 for $370. I'm also not a fan of Yamaha's Air Surround products (YAS series was a let down for me when I had the 71 model), so that could also be my reason I'm snuffing any interest of the YHT S400, it could be just as good as the CT500 for all I know. Me and many people agree that the CT500 sound WAY better than the CT100, same could be said about the YHT model being better than the YAS...

You personally would have to get both the CT500 and the YHT S400 in the same room to see if there is a major difference between the two besides price.


@YOTR: Haven't seen you for a while dude







! I guess I was lucky in waiting for all the kinks to be worked out of the new CT500 as I don't have any of the problems you two were getting. IMO the surround on the CT500 is ALOT better than the CT100 and I can FINALLY enjoy my games in 7.1 LPCM (before I had to use DD). I am also one of the few that somehow hears stuff behind me but it could also be room placement as well, with the CT500's two centers adding more surround in my opinion especially in LPCM mode. I never watch movies or play my games in a large room but small rooms instead to get some closeness with my family. The CT500 does produce great surround and clear dialogue (finally to some people), but who know's I haven't jumped on the Yamaha wagon due to ... me getting back on my feet (lost job for a couple months, etc.) hangs a dipper on my money splurging.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/18222973
> 
> 
> Meh, the Yamaha's are a different beast on their own, especially at those high price points, cheapest I found was $499. Personal tastes are different of course but I've been a fan of Sony's Soundbar, especially at their price points. Found my CT100 for $249 and later my CT500 for $370. I'm also not a fan of Yamaha's Air Surround products (YAS series was a let down for me when I had the 71 model), so that could also be my reason I'm snuffing any interest of the YHT S400, it could be just as good as the CT500 for all I know. Me and many people agree that the CT500 sound WAY better than the CT100, same could be said about the YHT model being better than the YAS...
> 
> You personally would have to get both the CT500 and the YHT S400 in the same room to see if there is a major difference between the two besides price.
> 
> 
> @YOTR: Haven't seen you for a while dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I guess I was lucky in waiting for all the kinks to be worked out of the new CT500 as I don't have any of the problems you two were getting. IMO the surround on the CT500 is ALOT better than the CT100 and I can FINALLY enjoy my games in 7.1 LPCM (before I had to use DD). I am also one of the few that somehow hears stuff behind me but it could also be room placement as well. I never watch movies or play my games in a large room but small rooms instead to get some closeness with my family. The CT500 does produce great surround and clear dialogue (finally to some people), but who know's I haven't jumped on the Yamaha wagon due to ... me getting back on my feet (lost job for a couple months, etc.) hangs a dipper on my money splurging.




Glad to have you back! I loved my CT100 despite a few issues. Without a doubt the CT500 was a huge improvement over the CT100. I wished it would have worked out for me but after the third one, I gave up and re-bought a CT100. I just sold my CT100 and purchased the S400 and ordered a ZVOX 425 to test (that should be here by the end of the week). I have a Pioneer 500m plasma (with no audio out) so my connection with the zvox is far from normal but it should work







. I never really got surround sound from the CT500. It was a great 3.1 system for me though. With the Yamaha, I finally get surround sound (or close enough) so I am pretty happy. As I stated, placement has been a real issue as I worry about the vibration of the cabinet (because of the sub) if I move it over to to the audio rack where my consoles are. I thought about putting the receiver/sub box on the floor like my CT100 and just turning it on it's side but I don't know if that would truly work (someone on amazon has done this and stated the bass was still great). I just need to experiment a bit







.


----------



## nito3

So eventhough the ct -500 has more watts the yamaha is louder?

I just ordered the ct500 last friday fir overnight delivery thru amazon prime but the thing fedex never showed up. I was really upset cuz I spent the whole day just waiting for fedex. Originally I wanted the yamaha but just couldn't find reviews on it. Now I don't know what to choose. Does amazon take amazon do returns if nothing is wrong with it?


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nito3* /forum/post/18224528
> 
> 
> So eventhough the ct -500 has more watts the yamaha is louder?
> 
> I just ordered the ct500 last friday fir overnight delivery thru amazon prime but the thing fedex never showed up. I was really upset cuz I spent the whole day just waiting for fedex. Originally I wanted the yamaha but just couldn't find reviews on it. Now I don't know what to choose. Does amazon take amazon do returns if nothing is wrong with it?




Yes they will take returns regardless. You just go to your account and print out a return prepaid shipping label. They might charge you for the return shipping after they credit you but that is not always the case. I returned a CT500 there about 6 months ago and they refunded the entire amount minus my original shipping. That might be because the unit had issues though. Regardless, you would be out $15-$20 if they decided to subtract return shipping from your refund once they received the CT500 back. If the CT500 is on the way though, you might as well open it up and give it a listen. You might really love it. I also couldn't find many reviews on the S400 so I read up on the two on amazon and asked questions to both of the people that bought it. I also went to avforums.com (uk site) and asked a user that just purchased one what he thought. All of these great reviews (including the ones from cnet austraila and trustedreviews.com) convinced me to give it a shot.


Still though, if you already ordered the Sony, give it a try. It might be exactly what you are looking for







.



The Yamaha is way louder than the CT100 and a little above the CT500. I believe (in my opinion) that the dialogue is more defined when compared to the CT500. That's not to say that the CT500 is bad because it's a HUGE improvement over the CT100. You will probably be good with either one. Just try out the CT500 and if it doesn't do it for you, send it back for the S400.


----------



## popwill

I think you will be fine with the Sony - I never had a single problem with it and I think the 500 is the best thing on the market in its price range not to mention the great remote which I use for 2 other systems and also the many connection options on the sub. I don't think the yamaha could be louder, plus louder doesn't mean better. I have a room that is about 40 by 40 feet and I can't get pass 15 on DRC OFF because the neighbors start knocking. It's that loud and it's also amazing for music playback, with amazing BASS - is the yamaha any good when it comes to musik? I doubt it.


Something I am not sure though which should be interesting: Is the yamaha wireless (with the subwoofer) and could it even do LPCM 5/7.1?

It definatelly can't decode true hd, but can it handle LPCM? Nothing in the yamaha site on the topic.

Only if those two are present, then you could give the yamaha a try, no other reason to not go with the Sony


----------



## nito3

Okay got the ct 500 today. The box was in great shape cuz they just left in my backyard(fedex). I'm confused on the watts. The box has two numbers 400 total watts and then 280 total watts. So what is it?haven't had to open (work). I'll see tonite.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nito3* /forum/post/18230482
> 
> 
> Okay got the ct 500 today. The box was in great shape cuz they just left in my backyard(fedex). I'm confused on the watts. The box has two numbers 400 total watts and then 280 total watts. So what is it?haven't had to open (work). I'll see tonite.



I mentioned in my review that this would confuse people in what the heck the two watt numbers mean. Before I get the beat stick for whoever start blabbering about watts not being real and what not, the explanation of the two numbers are simple. 280watts comes out the soundbar if set to Stereo [Dolby Prologic IIx]/Dolby Digital/DTS settings on your input device (TV broadcasts, DVD's, 360, stardard equipment) but 400watts comes out if set to LPCM on your input device (PS3 or Bluray Player).


@popwill: The YHT-S400 can output LPCM in 5.1 or 7.1 [simulated], so finally Yamaha got something right with their Air Surround series of equipment (YAS version can't). So the toss up is your choice between Sony's cheaper CT500 soundbar that sounds great or Yamaha's a bit more expensive S400 for those who can splurge a bit. From what I can tell, both have great sound and at a great price for whoever can't spend the top dollars for the higher end soundbars (Yamaha's YSP line...),


----------



## King08

That just looks insane... I so want one...


----------



## nito3

Arrgh! just recieved the ct500 and i noticed a crease on the bar the metal part. Like a bent in the right side close to the middle. Is that normal? Hopefully it can be returned at no charge. It sounds great out of the box and only had it up to 20 volume,but that really bummed me out! _ wann say screw but it stands out a bit._


----------



## gelocks

Hello everyone.


So I keep seeing that the CT-500 sounds "WAY BETTER" than the CT-100 (which is the one I have) but... *how do you define "WAY BETTER"!?!* 


I mean, I love how my CT-100 sounds with my PS3 when playing games or watching Blu-Rays. For DVDs it doesn't sound that hot and forget about Dish... (I have a Vip 211k box). Too low a volume for my taste. Is the CT-500 volulme better?



Thanks.


----------



## coolowl

I never owned the 100 but I read reviews that mentioned that some operators held the remote in their hand the whole time when watching TV or movies (so that they continually turned the volume up and down). You DO NOT have to do that with the 500. Set it and forget it.


----------



## popwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/18232256
> 
> 
> @popwill: The YHT-S400 can output LPCM in 5.1 or 7.1 [simulated], so finally Yamaha got something right with their Air Surround series of equipment (YAS version can't). So the toss up is your choice between Sony's cheaper CT500 soundbar that sounds great or Yamaha's a bit more expensive S400 for those who can splurge a bit. From what I can tell, both have great sound and at a great price for whoever can't spend the top dollars for the higher end soundbars (Yamaha's YSP line...),



The S400 is actually cheaper than the sony around here in europe, but I would still go with the sony as it delivers an amazing bass and it's great for music


----------



## nito3

well i threw in some cocerts on bluray (this is it, Vicente fernandez,jose feliciano) and wow it sounded great!!! I mean really great i'm even leaning it sounded better than my Onkyo hr160. I havent tweek it,plus dont know how yet just had it on a few soundfields.


Now the one thing I noticed is I muted the sony ct 500 remote iand the tv speakers had sound coming out of them. What do i do to fix this? i dont want the tv speakers on when i have the sony 500 on?


Also how can the Yamaha sounds any better, I mean this sony sounds really loud i just went up to 23. I hope after that it doesnt distort.


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gelocks* /forum/post/18236075
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> So I keep seeing that the CT-500 sounds "WAY BETTER" than the CT-100 (which is the one I have) but... *how do you define "WAY BETTER"!?!*
> 
> 
> I mean, I love how my CT-100 sounds with my PS3 when playing games or watching Blu-Rays. For DVDs it doesn't sound that hot and forget about Dish... (I have a Vip 211k box). Too low a volume for my taste. Is the CT-500 volulme better?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I had the ct100 and the 500 is way louder on all sources in terms of dialogue. Better tone, surround, and separation. I can't turn up volume beyond 32db as it is loud.


----------



## coolowl

I need some help. Each time I turn everything on to watch TV, the output audio setting on my cable box recycles or resets itself to the default setting of AUTO. I would rather have it stay at the L-PCM setting (since the volume from the CT500 is louder with that setting).


So is this normal that it resets itself? When the cable box used to be set directly to the TV this never happened. It stayed at whatever I set it to (auto, pass through, or L-PCM). Could it be something goofy I have the CT500 set to...or perhaps the sequence of turning things on?


----------



## popwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nito3* /forum/post/18239001
> 
> 
> well i threw in some cocerts on bluray (this is it, Vicente fernandez,jose feliciano) and wow it sounded great!!! I mean really great i'm even leaning it sounded better than my Onkyo hr160. I havent tweek it,plus dont know how yet just had it on a few soundfields.
> 
> 
> Now the one thing I noticed is I muted the sony ct 500 remote iand the tv speakers had sound coming out of them. What do i do to fix this? i dont want the tv speakers on when i have the sony 500 on?
> 
> 
> Also how can the Yamaha sounds any better, I mean this sony sounds really loud i just went up to 23. I hope after that it doesnt distort.



See i told you so







I don't go pass 20, because it is too loud, but I don't care if it's loud, it just sounds great


----------



## Neceo

I assume you are connected to the tv and from the tv to the sound bar?


Go to your options on the tv and there should be an option to turn the speakers off


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/18240224
> 
> 
> I need some help. Each time I turn everything on to watch TV, the output audio setting on my cable box recycles or resets itself to the default setting of AUTO. I would rather have it stay at the L-PCM setting (since the volume from the CT500 is louder with that setting).
> 
> 
> So is this normal that it resets itself? When the cable box used to be set directly to the TV this never happened. It stayed at whatever I set it to (auto, pass through, or L-PCM). Could it be something goofy I have the CT500 set to...or perhaps the sequence of turning things on?



Is the CT500 turned "OFF" or in "Standby" mode?

If the CT500 is turned "OFF" try setting it to "Standby" mode and see if the cable resets itself again.


----------



## nito3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neceo* /forum/post/18242903
> 
> 
> I assume you are connected to the tv and from the tv to the sound bar?
> 
> 
> Go to your options on the tv and there should be an option to turn the speakers off



if this the answer to my question, no. I have the Ps3 connected(hdmi) to ct 500 and output to tv. So i hear sound thru my tv speakers. At the moment i just mute the tv volume.On the Onkyo this didnt happen. anyone know how to fix?


Also what should my settings be for the new ps3 slim?thanks


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nito3* /forum/post/18246056
> 
> 
> if this the answer to my question, no. I have the Ps3 connected(hdmi) to ct 500 and output to tv. So i hear sound thru my tv speakers. At the moment i just mute the tv volume.On the Onkyo this didnt happen. anyone know how to fix?
> 
> 
> Also what should my settings be for the new ps3 slim?thanks



Set the PS3 to output LPCM (BD/DVD Audio Output Format (HDMI) = LINEAR PCM)


----------



## coolowl

jchin, I played around a little bit last night with the Standby versus Off mode and think that may be the ticket. I wasn't able to do enough checking to confirm it but it appears that setting it to off (instead of standby) seemed to work. We'll see over the next day or so. THANKS for the idea.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/18247415
> 
> 
> jchin, I played around a little bit last night with the Standby versus Off mode and think that may be the ticket. I wasn't able to do enough checking to confirm it but it appears that setting it to off (instead of standby) seemed to work. We'll see over the next day or so. THANKS for the idea.



Coolowl, I had the exact same problem, I have a Motorola DCX3400 HD/DVR cable box, and when I ran an HDMI cable from the cable box to the CT500 and then to the TV, every time I turned off the cable box and CT500, me setting for my cable box would reset them self. My Native Resolution would go back to Auto and my Pass Through Audio would also reset to Auto; and this was with the CT500 set to standby as well. I could never figure out why or get an answer from Motorola, Sony or the web. So, to keep my cable box setting from re-setting, I ran an HDMI cable from the cable box to the TV, and then a digital optical cable from the TV to the CT500. This setup works just as well, you get the digital audio and you have the benefit of not running your video through a secondary component; even though it was with HDMI and I have Pass Through ON, I'll still take the most direct rout any time. As I've stated before, you lose nothing by running your audio to the TV first from a cable or satellite box; since cable/satellite do not offer TRUE HD Audio, a digital optical cable will work just as well as HDMI. Also, if you have pass through OFF and are lettting your CT500 do upscaling, most people would rather their TV do the upscaling; let another benift of running the HDMI straight to your TV first. Hope this helps.


- Thanks


----------



## coolowl

swiftks, that is EXACTLY the make and model of my cable box/DVR. Thanks for that advice.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/18247860
> 
> 
> swiftks, that is EXACTLY the make and model of my cable box/DVR. Thanks for that advice.



Cool, let me know if you figure out how to make it work, with running an HDMI to the CT500 from the cable box. Like I said, I'm happy with my setup anyway, but it would still be nice to know. I keep my CT500 on standby, and it still erases my cable box settings. I guess you could never turn off your cable box, just the CT500 and the TV and your settings would not be erased, but that's kind of stupid.


- Thanks


----------



## popwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18244519
> 
> 
> Is the CT500 turned "OFF" or in "Standby" mode?
> 
> If the CT500 is turned "OFF" try setting it to "Standby" mode and see if the cable resets itself again.



How do you turn the CT500 OFF? I can't figure that out, every time I hit the button at the right (system/standby) it goes in standby - standby is when the yellow light on the sub is still there?


Even if I program my remote to control my sat receiver it turns the receiver off but the system goes in standby (or nothing happens)


Am I missing something here?


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popwill* /forum/post/18250005
> 
> 
> How do you turn the CT500 OFF? I can't figure that out, every time I hit the button at the right (system/standby) it goes in standby - standby is when the yellow light on the sub is still there?
> 
> 
> Even if I program my remote to control my sat receiver it turns the receiver off but the system goes in standby (or nothing happens)
> 
> 
> Am I missing something here?



Goto the GUI menu and turn the Standby setting OFF. It's under settings or something, can't quite remember.


- Thanks


----------



## popwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/18250055
> 
> 
> Goto the GUI menu and turn the Standby setting OFF. It's under settings or something, can't quite remember.
> 
> 
> - Thanks



Dude, it's either you never owned a CT500 or you have a different unit.


You can have a look at the manual at page 42 43 and there is nothing about turning the standby on off in those settings


anyone else?


P.s. I think I know what they mean by off - well the system is always in standby mode, Amber Light on the sub, BUT depending on the HDMI Pass through settings, ON or AUTO, the Sony is using more power. So the system never gets in a total off state unless you pull the plug


----------



## coolowl

Under the Settings menu select HDMI. Then, within it, there is one called HDMI Pass Through. If you set it to OFF the little amber light will go out when you shut down. If the little amber light (on the far left) is on the system is in Stand by.


----------



## coolowl

Swiftks, I tried things again tonight and sure enough - my cable box settings are staying exactly like I set them. I set this setting - *HDMI Pass Through: OFF* within the Settings section of the GUI.


My HDMI cable goes from the Motorola cable box to the CT500. And from it to the TV. The digital audio cable goes from the TV to the CT500. Seems to have taken care of the automatic resetting of the cable box.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/18251534
> 
> 
> Swiftks, I tried things again tonight and sure enough - my cable box settings are staying exactly like I set them. I set this setting - *HDMI Pass Through: OFF* within the Settings section of the GUI.
> 
> 
> My HDMI cable goes from the Motorola cable box to the CT500. And from it to the TV. The digital audio cable goes from the TV to the CT500. Seems to have taken care of the automatic resetting of the cable box.



Cool, thanks for your help... Glad you got your setting to work, I think I'll keep my setup the way I have it, don't like having the CT500 do any upscaling (although I've herd it does it quite well); good to know though.


- Thanks


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popwill* /forum/post/18251461
> 
> 
> Dude, it's either you never owned a CT500 or you have a different unit.
> 
> 
> You can have a look at the manual at page 42 43 and there is nothing about turning the standby on off in those settings
> 
> 
> anyone else?
> 
> 
> P.s. I think I know what they mean by off - well the system is always in standby mode, Amber Light on the sub, BUT depending on the HDMI Pass through settings, ON or AUTO, the Sony is using more power. So the system never gets in a total off state unless you pull the plug



Man clam down, i was just trying to help. Sorry... I set my setting like six months ago and haven't been back in the GUI menu in a long time; just trying to help, I knew there was a way to do it. Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## Axel73

Had a CT100 for under a month until I started reading on the newer CT500. I finally pulled the trigger on the CT500 this week from Amazon and I'm returning my 100. However, I'm a bit worried reading through this thread...have the quality issues that were encountered early in the product's release been rectified by Sony?


I walked my wife through the install earlier tonight (I'm currently on deployment with military) and all seems fine. Hopefully, the thing doesn't crap out on me.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel73* /forum/post/18253002
> 
> 
> Had a CT100 for under a month until I started reading on the newer CT500. I finally pulled the trigger on the CT500 this week from Amazon and I'm returning my 100. However, I'm a bit worried reading through this thread...have the quality issues that were encountered early in the product's release been rectified by Sony?
> 
> 
> I walked my wife through the install earlier tonight (I'm currently on deployment with military) and all seems fine. Hopefully, the thing doesn't crap out on me.



I believe the kinks have been worked out due to there being heavy production of the unit now, early adopters go the bad end of the stick right away. I can state that my unit works just fine and I got it from Provantage, the very website people mentioned multiple times in this thread to avoid due to defective units from them. Couldn't resist the price ($369) so of course I bought it due to it being cheaper than anywhere else, working fine still (knock on wood).


----------



## Axel73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/18253051
> 
> 
> I believe the kinks have been worked out due to there being heavy production of the unit now, early adopters go the bad end of the stick right away. I can state that my unit works just fine and I got it from Provantage, the very website people mentioned multiple times in this thread to avoid due to defective units from them. Couldn't resist the price ($369) so of course I bought it due to it being cheaper than anywhere else, working fine still (knock on wood).



Glad to hear, DA1. Your reviews are great, BTW. Your posts were the one's that got me to purchase the CT100 in the first place. All I hope is that if it wants to crap out, that it does it BEFORE the 30 day return period.


----------



## coolowl

I bought mine a couple of weeks ago from amazon and it works fine.


----------



## nito3

Have both at home and just out of the box i give the edge to the ct500! The Sony at 15 to 20 is loud the yamaha so low at 15. It gets loud at around 50 compared to the Sony at 20 but the yamaha goes up 100 I believe. The subwoofer also has more punch on the Sony. I really cant hear a soround effect on either but I have both bars below the tv at under two feet from floor I'm waiting to get the Soundbar Brackets i ordered then I'll try them for sorround.


----------



## YOTR

Well it looks like I am coming back to the CT500 club. My recently purchased Yamaha YHT-S400 simply rattles my cabinet to much where it is located. That was the only thing I was afraid of with the unit. I don't have another option for placement so I am sending it back (my PS3 actually skipped the other night when the bass got more intense on a blu-ray I was watching). The sound was awesome and it makes me angry that Yamaha didn't leave it like it was before with the YAS-71 (tower placement like the CT100/CT500 outside the cabinet so vibration to other components was not an issue). I am sure the S400 will work for most users but I had limited cabinet space and heat concerns so I only had one placement option. I placed an order today with Crutchfield (It was even less than provantage plus a $20 off coupon code and free shipping!) and should have it by the end of the week. I am a little worried to say the least because my last experience was not good with the CT500. I almost pulled the trigger on another CT100 (after just selling it, lol), but the CT500 was about $100 more which would be a huge upgrade if I get a good working one. So I am excited and extremely nervous at the same time (I had 2 defective ones at the beginning). Keep your fingers crossed and I look forward to posting in this thread again







.


----------



## kkumar99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joek11* /forum/post/17662560
> 
> 
> I have been having a problem with running my cable box into the 500 and then to the tv the tv and cable box blink several times sounding like they are turning off and back on and after sometimes about 5-10 seconds the channel finally turns on. I think it has something to do with the cable boix and settings more than it has to do with the 500 screwing up. I just have not been able to figure out the problem yet or fix it. I am not sure if it has to do with video pass thru. Also my b=cable box seems to always want to output to 720p instead of native even though i have it set to native....no problems when i have the cable box directly hooked up to the tv....



I am having the problem where the sound and picture goes away for a second or 2 and then comes back. During this time the speaker changes from 2.0 to 5.1. When this happens it happens several times (over several minutes). Fortunately, this has happened only twice but both times with the cable box (scientific atlanta). The first time the issue resolved by resetting the cable box. The second time resetting didn't help, tried turning off the speaker but that didn't help either. Issue resolved itself after several minutes. I thought I saw this issue posted before, but couldn't find it in the thread. Any fixes?


----------



## psychdoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/18273126
> 
> 
> Well it looks like I am coming back to the CT500 club. My recently purchased Yamaha YHT-S400 simply rattles my cabinet to much where it is located. That was the only thing I was afraid of with the unit. I don't have another option for placement so I am sending it back (my PS3 actually skipped the other night when the bass got more intense on a blu-ray I was watching). The sound was awesome and it makes me angry that Yamaha didn't leave it like it was before with the YAS-71 (tower placement like the CT100/CT500 outside the cabinet so vibration to other components was not an issue). I am sure the S400 will work for most users but I had limited cabinet space and heat concerns so I only had one placement option. I placed an order today with Crutchfield (It was even less than provantage plus a $20 off coupon code and free shipping!) and should have it by the end of the week. I am a little worried to say the least because my last experience was not good with the CT500. I almost pulled the trigger on another CT100 (after just selling it, lol), but the CT500 was about $100 more which would be a huge upgrade if I get a good working one. So I am excited and extremely nervous at the same time (I had 2 defective ones at the beginning). Keep your fingers crossed and I look forward to posting in this thread again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I just purchased the 500 2 weeks ago for my mother and it works fine so I hope you get a good one.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by joek11
> 
> I have been having a problem with running my cable box into the 500 and then to the tv the tv and cable box blink several times sounding like they are turning off and back on and after sometimes about 5-10 seconds the channel finally turns on. I think it has something to do with the cable boix and settings more than it has to do with the 500 screwing up. I just have not been able to figure out the problem yet or fix it. I am not sure if it has to do with video pass thru. Also my b=cable box seems to always want to output to 720p instead of native even though i have it set to native....no problems when i have the cable box directly hooked up to the tv....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kkumar99
> 
> I am having the problem where the sound and picture goes away for a second or 2 and then comes back. During this time the speaker changes from 2.0 to 5.1. When this happens it happens several times (over several minutes). Fortunately, this has happened only twice but both times with the cable box (scientific atlanta). The first time the issue resolved by resetting the cable box. The second time resetting didn't help, tried turning off the speaker but that didn't help either. Issue resolved itself after several minutes. I thought I saw this issue posted before, but couldn't find it in the thread. Any fixes?



What both of you described are handshake issue. As cable box don't play well with receivers sometimes. If this is still an issue, best solution is to run HDMI cable from cable box to Tv and Optical cable from cable box to CT500. There will be no lost in audio quailty either as best a cable box can output is 5.1.


----------



## Conanc

Hi,

I am a newbie looking for a speaker bar because the sound on my Sony W5100 isn't so clear all the time. Can you please tell me if the Sony HTCT500 has a wireless subwoofer that can be placed anywhere in the room? Thank you.


----------



## kkumar99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18275837
> 
> 
> What both of you described are handshake issue. As cable box don't play well with receivers sometimes. If this is still an issue, best solution is to run HDMI cable from cable box to Tv and Optical cable from cable box to CT500. There will be no lost in audio quailty either as best a cable box can output is 5.1.




Thanks, I'll give it a shot


----------



## coolowl

Conanc, the subwoofer isn't wireless. There is an 8' (I think it's that length...if not someone can correct me) cable that connects it to the soundbar and a shorter optical digital cable from the TV. Plus, you'll likely plug your BD player and cable box into the subwoofer so you'd want it fairly close to those components.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Conanc* /forum/post/18281387
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am a newbie looking for a speaker bar because the sound on my Sony W5100 isn't so clear all the time. Can you please tell me if the Sony HTCT500 has a wireless subwoofer that can be placed anywhere in the room? Thank you.



No wireless receiver... sorry, not really needed in my opinion, they give you plenty enough cord and you can extended it [according to Sony] if needed.


----------



## smal

does anyone know how to directly connect an ipod directly to the sony ct500 subwoofer without a docking station, just to listen to music? Also if I wanted to get a docking station for my ipod to connect to the sony ct500 subwoofer, then which is the best?


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smal* /forum/post/18290444
> 
> 
> does anyone know how to directly connect an ipod directly to the sony ct500 subwoofer without a docking station, just to listen to music? Also if I wanted to get a docking station for my ipod to connect to the sony ct500 subwoofer, then which is the best?



Simplest way is to grab a y-cable...
http://www.buy.com/prod/cables-to-go...208670672.html 


Hook the red and white cable to the back of the CT500 and the 3.5 jack to your headphone jack of your mp3 player. I currently so this for my Cowon S9, sounds great and I can choose any song I want.


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smal* /forum/post/18290444
> 
> 
> does anyone know how to directly connect an ipod directly to the sony ct500 subwoofer without a docking station, just to listen to music? Also if I wanted to get a docking station for my ipod to connect to the sony ct500 subwoofer, then which is the best?



1. Using a Y cable, run a single audio cable from your ipod to the RCA audio input on the subwoofer - the red and white ones.


2. You have to use the proprietary Sony docking station.


----------



## Crusader556

I've had a CT500 attached to my Sammy PN50B860 for about a month now and it has worked great. The sound is excellent and pseudo surround is more than good enough for what we want in our family room.


I have a question regarding the HDMI ports on the sub vs the HDMI ports on the TV.


Right now I have all my components (Blu-Ray, cable box, XBox360) all hooked up to the sub which has a HDMI cable going out to the TV. At this time all the HDMI ports on the sub are being used.


If I get another component that requires a HDMI port can I use the ports I have on my TV and run an optical cable to the sub? If so will there be any loss in sound quality since it's coming from the TV and not going directly into the sub?


Regarding the Ipod connection, we're using a TDM-IP20 that I picked up from Ebay for about $30. Works great and allows the Ipod to be controlled with the Sony remote but it doesn't work with the CT500's GUI menu. Since I got it so cheaply and it sounds great I can live without the GUI menu.


----------



## ancatdubh2

Hi everyone,


I tend to ramble, just thought you should be forewarned. I have the HT-CT100 and LOVE IT. My parents loved it, too, and so they decided to buy the CT500 for themselves. Mine works flawlessly with all my HDMI connections, and my Panasonic VieraLink controls the A/V unit all with the TV remote. But theirs doesn't (they have a Samsung LCD TV) and I think a lot of that has to do with the lack of Samsung's ability to communicate with the CT500 (like I said, the Panasonic works great). That aside, their issue is this:


I have their cable box (Verizon FiOS/Motorola box) connected to the CT500 via HDMI and then an HDMI OUT cable from the CT500 to the TV. They also have a blu-ray connected to the CT500 with an HDMI cable. The problem is, everytime they turn the CT500 unit off, it defaults back to "TV" when you turn it back on again (and that doesn't work because the "TV" input is listening in to the digital audio line which is not connected), so they have to switch the input to "SAT/CATV" everytime they turn on their CT500. Sounds like no big deal, but it's a pain in the arse, especially when they saw how mine worked (it simply turns on to whatever it was left to, it doesn't default back to TV everytime you turn it on). Am I being clear?


Is there a way to force the CT500 to "default" to SAT/CATV input? Or, should I connect the TV to the digital audio "in" on the CT500. It seems like such a retarded thing to do--the audio would be going from the FiOS box through the CT500 through the TV and back to the CT500 again!!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ancatdubh2* /forum/post/18291616
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I tend to ramble, just thought you should be forewarned. I have the HT-CT100 and LOVE IT. My parents loved it, too, and so they decided to buy the CT500 for themselves. Mine works flawlessly with all my HDMI connections, and my Panasonic VieraLink controls the A/V unit all with the TV remote. But theirs doesn't (they have a Samsung LCD TV) and I think a lot of that has to do with the lack of Samsung's ability to communicate with the CT500 (like I said, the Panasonic works great). That aside, their issue is this:
> 
> 
> I have their cable box (Verizon FiOS/Motorola box) connected to the CT500 via HDMI and then an HDMI OUT cable from the CT500 to the TV. They also have a blu-ray connected to the CT500 with an HDMI cable. The problem is, everytime they turn the CT500 unit off, it defaults back to "TV" when you turn it back on again (and that doesn't work because the "TV" input is listening in to the digital audio line which is not connected), so they have to switch the input to "SAT/CATV" everytime they turn on their CT500. Sounds like no big deal, but it's a pain in the arse, especially when they saw how mine worked (it simply turns on to whatever it was left to, it doesn't default back to TV everytime you turn it on). Am I being clear?
> 
> 
> Is there a way to force the CT500 to "default" to SAT/CATV input? Or, should I connect the TV to the digital audio "in" on the CT500. It seems like such a retarded thing to do--the audio would be going from the FiOS box through the CT500 through the TV and back to the CT500 again!!



Hi ancatdubh2, have them check HDMI-CEC setting on the Samsung Tv.

Samsung HDMI-CEC named it "AnyNet" or "AnyNet +", see if this is turned "ON". If so then turn that feature to "OFF".


----------



## JChin

Crusader556


> Quote:
> If I get another component that requires a HDMI port can I use the ports I have on my TV and run an optical cable to the sub? If so will there be any loss in sound quality since it's coming from the TV and not going directly into the sub?



Yes you can, but as for audio output it depends on the component thats being used. And also what Samsung Tv does with the audio when a component is connect to it. Does the Sammy allow DD 5.1 pass through or does it downgrade to 2CH stereo? Check the Samsung Tv owners manual.


----------



## pabad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ancatdubh2* /forum/post/18291616
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I tend to ramble, just thought you should be forewarned. I have the HT-CT100 and LOVE IT. My parents loved it, too, and so they decided to buy the CT500 for themselves. Mine works flawlessly with all my HDMI connections, and my Panasonic VieraLink controls the A/V unit all with the TV remote. But theirs doesn't (they have a Samsung LCD TV) and I think a lot of that has to do with the lack of Samsung's ability to communicate with the CT500 (like I said, the Panasonic works great). That aside, their issue is this:
> 
> 
> I have their cable box (Verizon FiOS/Motorola box) connected to the CT500 via HDMI and then an HDMI OUT cable from the CT500 to the TV. They also have a blu-ray connected to the CT500 with an HDMI cable. The problem is, everytime they turn the CT500 unit off, it defaults back to "TV" when you turn it back on again (and that doesn't work because the "TV" input is listening in to the digital audio line which is not connected), so they have to switch the input to "SAT/CATV" everytime they turn on their CT500. Sounds like no big deal, but it's a pain in the arse, especially when they saw how mine worked (it simply turns on to whatever it was left to, it doesn't default back to TV everytime you turn it on). Am I being clear?
> 
> 
> Is there a way to force the CT500 to "default" to SAT/CATV input? Or, should I connect the TV to the digital audio "in" on the CT500. It seems like such a retarded thing to do--the audio would be going from the FiOS box through the CT500 through the TV and back to the CT500 again!!



I also have a Samsung LCD (LN46B750) and when I turn the TV on first followed by the CT500 I get the same result: CT500 switches to TV instead of staying on SAT/CATV. To remedy this I simply turn on the CT500 first then turn on the TV second. What I like is that when I want to turn off the TV the Anynet + feature on the Samsung also turns off the CT500 so the TV and CT500 turn off at the touch of one button.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crusader556* /forum/post/18291546
> 
> 
> If I get another component that requires a HDMI port can I use the ports I have on my TV and run an optical cable to the sub? If so will there be any loss in sound quality since it's coming from the TV and not going directly into the sub?



As already stated, it depends on the component & TV. If your TV allows your audio to pass through to the digital optical cable (out), then as long as your extra component you want to attach isn't a blu-ray player or PS3, then you should not loose any audio in the transfer. Blu-ray players and the PS3 are able to play TrueHD Audio, but need an HDMI cable to do so. But components like a DVD player or cable box don't offer TrueHD so you won't loose anything by connecting them with a digital optical cable; as long as your TV allows the audio to pass through it.


- Thanks


----------



## coolowl

ancat, I was having a similar issue and solved it by buying a $20 Sony universal remote control RM-VL600. It's an old 2006 model but Amazon still sells it. It's a wonderful little remote and it handles new thigns like the CT 500, my Oppp blu-ray player and Motorola cable box. I programmed in a sequence of how things should be turned on and how they should be turned off.


Now, I click the "A" button and the CT500 comes on, the TV comes on and the cable box comes on. The CT500 adjusts itself to the SAT/CATV setting and I'm ready to go. When I'm through watching TV I click the "D" button and everything shuts down. The "B" and "C" buttons are to do the same except the Blu-ray player is the device everything is set for.


You have to take a little time to teach the remote things. But once you learn how that works it's pretty simple and was kind of fun.


I remember when I bought this remote I was hoping there would be input codes for the CT500 and the Oppo BD player and when they weren't there I was disappointed. But, it didnt' take long to figure out how to make the learning thing work and once it did I'm pleased as can be that my cheap little twenty bucks remote works as well as the expensive ones.


I even use it for moving through my Favorites that I thought only the cable box remote would do. Gee, I sound like a salesman.


----------



## ancatdubh2

You people are amazing!


First off, thanks to JChin who completely solved the problem! Turning Aynet off in the Samsung TV allowed the CT-500 to turn on to its last-used input (so obviously, the TV must have been what was switching the input to "TV") and so now my parents can simply turn the CT-500 unit off and on and it goes right back to where they left it ("SAT/CATV").


Also, coolowl, I have the same Sony remote that you mention (RM-VL600) and I love it. I will leave the option open for my parents if they want to buy one for the nice programming features.


Thanks again, all!!


----------



## Crusader556

JChin and Swiftks,


Thanks for advice regarding my CT500/TV HDMI port question.


I checked my TV manual and it looks like the optical port on the TV will not allow DD 5.1 signals to pass through components connected directly to the TV's HDMI ports. Samsung recommends connecting the component directly to the receiver for best sound quality.


If I need extra HDMI ports is the best solution a HDMI switch that is connected directly to one the CT500's HDMI ports? Will something like the Monoprice HDMI switches give me extra HDMI ports without degrading the sound quality of components connected to the CT500 via the switch box?


Below is a link the the HDMI switch box I am talking about.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## ancatdubh2

I'm new at this, but I'll try:


Crusader, you are right about the TV not allowing 5.1 sound to pass through (mine doesn't either), but there are other options that will allow you to have high quality video/audio other than using an HDMI switch. If your satellite/cable box has a coaxial OUT, you could connect that to the CT-500 coaxial port and you'd still have 3 other HDMI inputs to use for your other components.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ancatdubh2* /forum/post/18298852
> 
> 
> I'm new at this, but I'll try:
> 
> 
> Crusader, you are right about the TV not allowing 5.1 sound to pass through (mine doesn't either), but there are other options that will allow you to have high quality video/audio other than using an HDMI switch. If your satellite/cable box has a coaxial OUT, you could connect that to the CT-500 coaxial port and you'd still have 3 other HDMI inputs to use for your other components.



Yeah, or you could also run a digital optical cable from your cable box to the TV input on the back of the CT500. Most HD cable boxes have a digital optical out, on the back of the box. Then, just run an HDMI from the cable box to the TV. The only thing is, you'd have to change your TV setting to turn the TV audio off, if you can; otherwise you'd have both the CT500 and the TV speakers on at the same time. Check your audio setting on your TV, some Samsungs allow you to permanently turn the TV audio OFF.


- Thanks


----------



## eboreg

I would like to mount the CT500 on to Samsung LCD TV on the top. Does anyone know of a good mount or brackets to mount on top?


----------



## ancatdubh2

Once again, I'll give it a go (this is fun)!):


eboreg, I have my CT500 mounted on top of our Samsung LCD with industrial-strength double-sided tape. Sounds lame, but it works surprisingly well. So well, in fact, that you best be careful when you actually apply the bar unit onto the tape (which I applied first on top of the tV) because once it touches it, it's very difficult to remove.


I actually use two pieces (for extra thickness) and I cut them into strips to allow for the three or four rubber feet to stick through. let me know if you want a JPG.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ancatdubh2* /forum/post/18298261
> 
> 
> You people are amazing!
> 
> 
> First off, thanks to JChin who completely solved the problem! Turning Aynet off in the Samsung TV allowed the CT-500 to turn on to its last-used input (so obviously, the TV must have been what was switching the input to "TV") and so now my parents can simply turn the CT-500 unit off and on and it goes right back to where they left it ("SAT/CATV").
> 
> 
> Also, coolowl, I have the same Sony remote that you mention (RM-VL600) and I love it. I will leave the option open for my parents if they want to buy one for the nice programming features.
> 
> 
> Thanks again, all!!



I'm glad that solved the problem.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/18247415
> 
> 
> jchin, I played around a little bit last night with the Standby versus Off mode and think that may be the ticket. I wasn't able to do enough checking to confirm it but it appears that setting it to off (instead of standby) seemed to work. We'll see over the next day or so. THANKS for the idea.



Glad to help, so anymore cable box resetting issue?


----------



## coolowl

Not a bit of a problem. Changing that setting from Standby to Off did the trick.


----------



## Macoco

Has anyone tried the Soundbar brackets for mounting the soundbar to the top of the monitor?

They are sold at the Soundbar site and also at amazon.

Someone asked about this on this thread a while back, but I never saw a reply.


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/18251534
> 
> 
> Swiftks, I tried things again tonight and sure enough - my cable box settings are staying exactly like I set them. I set this setting - *HDMI Pass Through: OFF* within the Settings section of the GUI.
> 
> 
> My HDMI cable goes from the Motorola cable box to the CT500. And from it to the TV. The digital audio cable goes from the TV to the CT500. Seems to have taken care of the automatic resetting of the cable box.



Coolowl, I tired your setup last night... connecting my DCX3400 to the CT500 via HDMI, and turning off HDMI Pass through. Still same results. Every time I turn everything off, and then back on, my setting for my cable box reset themself to default. I just changed it back to the way I had it.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/18305610
> 
> 
> Coolowl, I tired your setup last night... connecting my DCX3400 to the CT500 via HDMI, and turning off HDMI Pass through. Still same results. Every time I turn everything off, and then back on, my setting for my cable box reset themself to default. I just changed it back to the way I had it.



Hi Swiftks, curious is the DCX3400 plugged into some of form of auto power strip?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/18302678
> 
> 
> Not a bit of a problem. Changing that setting from Standby to Off did the trick.



Great, good to hear that.


----------



## YOTR

Just getting around to setting up my CT500 tonight and noticed that the speaker has some give to it in that it doesn't seem to sit perfectly level or flat on the stand below my tv. If I push it, it kind of tilts on it's back a bit and will stay in that position. I couldn't remember if Sony designed it this way for a subtle change in speaker direction. I checked the bottom and all of the rubber pad are in place. Is this normal? It's been a long time since I owned a CT500 so I couldn't remember if it was normal. Not a deal breaker but I was curious. Thanks!



UPDATE:

I just got the system setup and so far so good. I need to work on the settings (I can't remember if I need to change HDMI control/passthrough) to maximize the sound a bit. Definitely a big improvement over the CT100 like I remember. I don't remember the fan making a whirling noise when the unit is first powered on but I assume that is normal (hopefully?). After about 2 seconds the fan goes completely silent. Sorry if I sound anal with the whirling fan question (along with the wobbly speaker question) but after going through three bad CT500's awhile back, I want to be sure. Thanks again!


----------



## Crusader556




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macoco* /forum/post/18305005
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Soundbar brackets for mounting the soundbar to the top of the monitor?
> 
> They are sold at the Soundbar site and also at amazon.
> 
> Someone asked about this on this thread a while back, but I never saw a reply.



Macoco,


I built my own CT500 brackets from from some metal brackets I bought from Home Depot. Cost me about $18 and they mount really secure to both my TV and the soundbar. They also have nice clean look.


I got the tip on building my own brackets from an older thread I found here. The post was from davyo, who has posted on this thread.


If I get a chance I'll snap some pics and post them later tonight.


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/18312604
> 
> 
> Just getting around to setting up my CT500 tonight and *noticed that the speaker has some give to it in that it doesn't seem to sit perfectly level or flat on the stand below my tv. If I push it, it kind of tilts on it's back a bit and will stay in that position.* I couldn't remember if Sony designed it this way for a subtle change in speaker direction. I checked the bottom and all of the rubber pad are in place. Is this normal? It's been a long time since I owned a CT500 so I couldn't remember if it was normal. Not a deal breaker but I was curious. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> I just got the system setup and so far so good. I need to work on the settings (I can't remember if I need to change HDMI control/passthrough) to maximize the sound a bit. Definitely a big improvement over the CT100 like I remember. *I don't remember the fan making a whirling noise when the unit is first powered on but I assume that is normal (hopefully?). After about 2 seconds the fan goes completely silent.* Sorry if I sound anal with the whirling fan question (along with the wobbly speaker question) but after going through three bad CT500's awhile back, I want to be sure. Thanks again!



Same goes for my unit. I'm guessing the tilt is a design feature and the whirling fan noise only happens when you first turn it on but only for a few seconds mind you. So nothing to worry about... unless we both have a defective unit







! Highly unlikely though...


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/18317424
> 
> 
> Same goes for my unit. I'm guessing the tilt is a design feature and the whirling fan noise only happens when you first turn it on but only for a few seconds mind you. So nothing to worry about... unless we both have a defective unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Highly unlikely though...



Thanks da1writer! I feel better now







. I admit I am loving the speaker so far. As I stated before I truly forgot how much better the CT500 was over the CT100. The sound quality difference is quite staggering coming from the CT100.


----------



## Crusader556

Here's some pics of my CT500 soundbar mounted on top of my Sammy PN50B860.




















Here's the back where you can see how my Home Depot brackets are mounted to the TV.


----------



## freakedout

Went to order this and it seems that it has been discontinued by Sony. Anyone wanting one better hurry.


----------



## rush0

FYI, I was able to program my Verizon Fios (Motorola) Remote to control the volume on the CT500 By using the Aux. Code '1786'


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freakedout* /forum/post/18323046
> 
> 
> Went to order this and it seems that it has been discontinued by Sony. Anyone wanting one better hurry.




It looks like quite a few places are still selling it but Crutchfield shows it as discontinued now. Very strange as I just got mine from Crutchfield last week! I haven't heard about a possible replacement so I wonder what's going on.


----------



## YOTR

I noticed something strange tonight while watching the Prince and the Frog Blu-Ray with my kids. My wife actually noticed it first but I picked up on it rather quickly. There is a scene early on where the little girl goes back to her house to cook gumbo with her dad. The actor portraying the dad already has a deep voice but it sound almost "bass heavy". It was like the subwoofer was being used to portray his dialogue even though no music was playing. Sure enough when I put head to the subwoofer, I can make out the dialogue spoken by the dad in this scene only muffled sounding because it is coming through the sub. At the same time the dialogue is still coming through the center channel clearly on the speaker bar itself. The sub is set at 0db and the volume is not over 20. Is this normal? Again I am not trying to nick pick this system (and know nothing will be perfect) but as I stated I have been through three of these systems and I want to be sure before by return window closes. Thanks in advance!


UPDATE: I was just getting ready for work and watching Sportscenter. I put my hear to the sub and noticed that I could still hear muffled voices when the two sportscasters were just discussing something (no background music/bass for the sub). So it seems that the dialogue voices may be coming through the sub regardless but are more pronounced if the voice is deeper (like in the blu-ray). Seems strange to me as I don't believe my old CT100 was this way (nor the yamaha) but I can't be sure. If anyone can check their CT500's, I would greatly appreciate it. At least that way I will know if this is common or not. Thanks again.


----------



## Virgilen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/18325530
> 
> 
> I noticed something strange tonight while watching the Prince and the Frog Blu-Ray with my kids. My wife actually noticed it first but I picked up on it rather quickly. There is a scene early on where the little girl goes back to her house to cook gumbo with her dad. The actor portraying the dad already has a deep voice but it sound almost "bass heavy". It was like the subwoofer was being used to portray his dialogue even though no music was playing. Sure enough when I put head to the subwoofer, I can make out the dialogue spoken by the dad in this scene only muffled sounding because it is coming through the sub. At the same time the dialogue is still coming through the center channel clearly on the speaker bar itself. The sub is set at 0db and the volume is not over 20. Is this normal? Again I am not trying to nick pick this system (and know nothing will be perfect) but as I stated I have been through three of these systems and I want to be sure before by return window closes. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I was just getting ready for work and watching Sportscenter. I put my hear to the sub and noticed that I could still hear muffled voices when the two sportscasters were just discussing something (no background music/bass for the sub). So it seems that the dialogue voices may be coming through the sub regardless but are more pronounced if the voice is deeper (like in the blu-ray). Seems strange to me as I don't believe my old CT100 was this way (nor the yamaha) but I can't be sure. If anyone can check their CT500's, I would greatly appreciate it. At least that way I will know if this is common or not. Thanks again.



Hey man


Same thing here, so I guess it's common.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Virgilen* /forum/post/18332748
> 
> 
> Hey man
> 
> 
> Same thing here, so I guess it's common.



Thanks for the response. I guess it is normal then.


----------



## IS300_TRD

I used to hear voices through my car sub as well. I guess it's the filters not doing a good job?


----------



## IS300_TRD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crusader556* /forum/post/18319032
> 
> 
> Here's some pics of my CT500 soundbar mounted on top of my Sammy PN50B860.



Shouldn't the sub be on the floor or does it matter?


----------



## xvoodoox

I'm a sound system noob and I'm debating between a surround system or a soundbar. My living room is a decent size for an apartment but certain things about the layout make it difficult to wire a system.


I attached a layout of the room, with a portion of the back wall "missing" would this make for poor conditions for a soundbar?


I'm also considering a wireless system but I'm not seeing many practical options for that. I see Sony has a system but the items necessary seem to be out of stock most places and I read some reviewers claim that the wireless amp messes with their WiFi connections so I'm a bit leery.


----------



## Crusader556




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IS300_TRD* /forum/post/18334704
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the sub be on the floor or does it matter?



I believe it's recommended to put the sub on the floor but I have small crawling children so the sub wouldn't survive long on the floor.










The good thing is that I couldn't really tell the difference between having the sub on the floor or up on the TV stand. Maybe it's because with my setup the couch blocks sound from the sub.


----------



## coolowl

xvoo, the sound bar will work perfectly for you. You won't really have surround sound from a sound bar but it's an excellent sound improvement over the TV speakers. Save your money for other things. Without a back wall you'd have a tough time making a true surround work anyway.


I have a 4 foot wall behind me and this sound bar is excellent. You can crank this thing up and annoy the neighbors so be careful with that. The booming of the bass tends to shoot through walls and floors so if you're a respectful neighbor you'll watch out for that. Believe me, sometimes I thought it wasn't that loud but found out later it was more than enough.


----------



## owen_yuen













Hello everyone:

I am newbie for sound system. I just bought a new Sony CT500I Soundbar, but it has a DENT near middle of the soundbar. Anyone know how to fix it? Crutchfield either offers me $73 credit ($280 I paid with credit) or they will sent me a return shipping label for 100 % refund.


Many Thanks


----------



## xvoodoox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/18337658
> 
> 
> xvoo, the sound bar will work perfectly for you. You won't really have surround sound from a sound bar but it's an excellent sound improvement over the TV speakers. Save your money for other things. Without a back wall you'd have a tough time making a true surround work anyway.
> 
> 
> I have a 4 foot wall behind me and this sound bar is excellent. You can crank this thing up and annoy the neighbors so be careful with that. The booming of the bass tends to shoot through walls and floors so if you're a respectful neighbor you'll watch out for that. Believe me, sometimes I thought it wasn't that loud but found out later it was more than enough.



Well, also of note is that where the dotted black lines are across the opening between the living room and the dining room is a section of "wall" that comes down about 14-16" from the ceiling. I was thinking that maybe I could mount a speaker up there, above my seating, and angle it downwards facing the central location. Though I'm not certain how well that would or would not work. The couch is maybe 3 feet from the entrance to the dining room area. Certainly still considering the soundbar though as the surround system would require me to purchase a system such as the rocketfish wireless kit and I'm a bit concerned over whether it would interfere with my (or my neighbors lol) wireless internet.


----------



## nito3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *owen_yuen* /forum/post/18338598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone:
> 
> I am newbie for sound system. I just bought a new Sony CT500I Soundbar, but it has a DENT near middle of the soundbar. Anyone know how to fix it? Crutchfield either offers me $73 credit ($280 I paid with credit) or they will sent me a return shipping label for 100 % refund.
> 
> 
> Many Thanks



I just bought one two weeks ago and has the the same thing on the same place. Amazon credit me $86.00 , so my bar came out to $301.00. Not bad i think i could live with that. It's just at certain angles u can notice it


----------



## YOTR

Well my CT500 ownership was short lived. I started receiving a power protect message on the subwoofer last night. I tried resetting it but that didn't help (it just shows this message again and will not function). I did a little research and a few people have had the same issue with this model along with the CT100. I seem to have horrible luck with the CT500 and it's become obvious that Sony didn't QC this thing at all. I know there are good ones out there (this thread proves it) but the shear amount of defective ones is ridiculous.


I called up Crutchfield who recently discontinued it (literally days after I purchased it from them). The person I spoke to was told by Sony that yes it was being discontinued. I told him about my issues and he wasn't surprised. He stated that they had a ton of returns on the CT500 in the last 8 months where as the CT100 was their best selling sound bar. I also called Amazon to get clarification from them and got the same story except for another interesting comment. The person I spoke to stated that Sony informed them that they were ending production citing "issues" with the line (very interesting).


I wish everyone luck and I hope no one has the issues I have had nor any in the near future. Hopefully Sony learned a lesson from this and the next line of sound bars will be better







.


----------



## owen_yuen

Is anyone using the upscale feature from Sony CT500.


I inserted my Direct TV Plus's composite cable (Yello, red, white) to CT500 , then HDMI output to my Samsung LN55b650. For me, it doesn't seem any diff. Sometimes, I feel my composite cable (From Direct TV Plus cable box) direct to my LCD picture quality is much better than using the HDMI output from CT500


Do I have to make other setting to adjust the picture quality?


Many Thanks


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *owen_yuen* /forum/post/18347568
> 
> 
> Is anyone using the upscale feature from Sony CT500.
> 
> 
> I inserted my Direct TV Plus's composite cable (Yello, red, white) to CT500 , then HDMI output to my Samsung LN55b650. For me, it doesn't seem any diff. Sometimes, I feel my composite cable (From Direct TV Plus cable box) direct to my LCD picture quality is much better than using the HDMI output from CT500
> 
> 
> Do I have to make other setting to adjust the picture quality?
> 
> 
> Many Thanks



Why composite, Direct TV box doesn't offer HDMI or component output?


----------



## owen_yuen

Hi JChin

My BOX ONLY have composite & s-video. Shame on me I doesn't have HD direct TV subscribe. That's why I hope the upscale feature will boot up my Directv signals & picture quality. But it doesn't look like .......


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *owen_yuen* /forum/post/18348035
> 
> 
> Hi JChin
> 
> My BOX ONLY have composite & s-video. Shame on me I doesn't have HD direct TV subscribe. That's why I hope the upscale feature will boot up my Directv signals & picture quality. But it doesn't look like .......



By reading alot of post it seem the higher end receivers perform better on video processing. May try to see if you can exchange & upgrade the box.


----------



## owen_yuen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18348102
> 
> 
> By reading alot of post it seem the higher end receivers perform better on video processing. May try to see if you can exchange & upgrade the box.



Thanks for your advice. One more question if you don't mind, as I said before, composite cable direct input in CT500 subwoofer & HDMI output to my Samsung 55" LCD.


But the sound from the soundbar isnt in synch with my video on TV (quicker). So, I go to Setting/Audio/ AV Sync to max 200ms. But it still .....


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *owen_yuen* /forum/post/18348162
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice. One more question if you don't mind, as I said before, composite cable direct input in CT500 subwoofer & HDMI output to my Samsung 55" LCD.
> 
> 
> But the sound from the soundbar isnt in synch with my video on TV (quicker). So, I go to Setting/Audio/ AV Sync to max 200ms. But it still .....



Does the cable box have digital coax audio jack? If so try that and see if the sync is better.


----------



## TemptedTrix

Looking for some technical advice... Thanks in advance!


I picked up my CT500 last week. For some reason my Surewest HD DVR sends out choppy / scrambled audio and video whenever I connect the DVR to the CT500 via HDMI. I basically have DVR > CT500 via HDMI, then CT500 > TV via HDMI. When I turn on the DVR every station (standard and HD) is choppy and scrambled. I did notice that the display on the sub flickers the Dolby Digital logo every time the audio / video scrambles.


I tried shutting on/off the following with no luck:


Control for HDMI

HDMI Pass Through

Video Direct


Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## owen_yuen

Hi JChin:

It got the same issue. Not sure should I keep CT500 even I paid it for ONLY $280


----------



## coolowl

Sorry to hear these reports of bad units and the bar being discontinued. Mine has been working well but this makes me wonder for how long.


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/18356510
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear these reports of bad units and the bar being discontinued. Mine has been working well but this makes me wonder for how long.



CT100 owner here. Prolly one of the best consumer electronics product ever made by Sony (and I'm still hatin on them for the way blu-ray and HDMI turned out







I just love love love my CT100 but the absurdly low dialogue on most movies got me intrigued and then hooked when CT500 owners confirmed it had much better sound with movies - and much louder generally.


I was monitoring this thread and just waiting for the price to come down to my sweet spot of $250 before biting the bullet. I'm disappointed to read of these bad units right from last year when the first ones came out. Kinda inevitable the unit would be discontinued due to the quality control problems that plagued the entire production run.


The HT-CT series is a great concept though. I only hope Sony will continue developing this line of products and come up with something even better than the 500.


----------



## skullnrose

Purchased my unit in Nov so far it has worked better than expected. The only draw back for me is the short speaker wires. I'd like to extend or replace the wires. If anyone can recommend a decent replacement wire please PM me or post it here.


I also just purchased a Sony KDL-46EX701 does anyone know if the included mount fits that TV?


----------



## owen_yuen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skullnrose* /forum/post/18363874
> 
> 
> Purchased my unit in Nov so far it has worked better than expected. The only draw back for me is the short speaker wires. I'd like to extend or replace the wires. If anyone can recommend a decent replacement wire please PM me or post it here.
> 
> 
> Hi skullnrose:
> 
> 
> I also just purchased a Sony KDL-46EX701 does anyone know if the included mount fits that TV?



Is the sound from the soundbar in synch to the video on TV. I mean TV. HOwever, blue ray is perfect working fine.


----------



## coolowl

Hey, what gives? A couple of days ago someone wrote that this model was discontinued by Sony. Wrong! Sony Style is still selling it. Check for yourself.


The same person wrote that Amazon had stopped selling it. Wrong! They are. Right now, it's through one of their other partners but they do that all the time when they don't happen to have any in stock themselves.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolowl* /forum/post/18366703
> 
> 
> Hey, what gives? A couple of days ago someone wrote that this model was discontinued by Sony. Wrong! Sony Style is still selling it. Check for yourself.
> 
> 
> The same person wrote that Amazon had stopped selling it. Wrong! They are. Right now, it's through one of their other partners but they do that all the time when they don't happen to have any in stock themselves.



I was told by Crutchfield and Amazon that it was discontinued. Sony is probably trying to sell remaining stock along with other places that still have it listed (abt.com is the newest site to now state it is discontinued). When Amazon was referenced above, I meant Amazon themselves, not a third party company that is selling through Amazon. When I called a few days ago I was told by a supervisor that Amazon would not be carrying the CT500 anymore but there partners might still be clearing stock out.


----------



## dontshakepandas

I just got my system today and I am having a minor problem installing it. I want to have my remote control for my DirecTV (RC65) turn on the DirecTV receiver, tv, and ct500 all at the same time. The remote will control the volume and power for the ct500, but does not turn everything on with one button press (I have to move the little switch thing at the top.)


The tv and ct500 are connected through HDMI, and when I have the setting for control for HDMI set to on, the ct500 will turn on when the tv does. My problem is that every time this happens, the ct500 is on mute. This would be perfect if I could just get the ct500 to not be on mute when it turns on.


The other way I can imagine this working is to change the settings on the remote to turn on all components at once instead of the DirecTV receiver and tv like it is currently set to.


Can anybody help me with this?


*update*

I answered my own question. The problem was that the Panasonic tv Viera link was reverting back to the tv speakers as the default speakers. Once I found the menu to select the home theater speakers as the default it started working properly.


So far I really love this system. I had wanted it for awhile, but something happened last week that helped me make up my mind. When I moved into my new apartment, the location of the building made it so that we could not install a satellite to get HD programming. Also the only cable company available in the complex did not offer HD programming, so I wanted to use the ct500 to upconvert the signal into 1080p. The picture turned out really good. It isn't quite bluray quality, but it is definitely better than it was, and it saves me money on my cable bill every month.


----------



## skullnrose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *owen_yuen* /forum/post/18366260
> 
> 
> Is the sound from the soundbar in synch to the video on TV. I mean TV. HOwever, blue ray is perfect working fine.



The audio to video sync works fine in my set up. I'm using all HDMI cables from Blu ray player, cable box and Roku. I tried the Amazon On Demand but it had no sound. I'm guessing I need to run a 15-20ft optical cable from the TV to the Sony HT-CT500 in the wall to get that sound working.


----------



## skullnrose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dontshakepandas* /forum/post/18366981
> 
> 
> I just got my system today and I am having a minor problem installing it. I want to have my remote control for my DirecTV (RC65) turn on the DirecTV receiver, tv, and ct500 all at the same time. The remote will control the volume and power for the ct500, but does not turn everything on with one button press (I have to move the little switch thing at the top.)
> 
> 
> The tv and ct500 are connected through HDMI, and when I have the setting for control for HDMI set to on, the ct500 will turn on when the tv does. My problem is that every time this happens, the ct500 is on mute. This would be perfect if I could just get the ct500 to not be on mute when it turns on.
> 
> 
> The other way I can imagine this working is to change the settings on the remote to turn on all components at once instead of the DirecTV receiver and tv like it is currently set to.
> 
> 
> Can anybody help me with this?



Not the answer you want to hear but after trying to control my set up with just one of the components included remotes I gave up and picked up the Harmony One and I'll never look back.


----------



## ledgerat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/18366844
> 
> 
> I was told by Crutchfield and Amazon that it was discontinued. Sony is probably trying to sell remaining stock along with other places that still have it listed (abt.com is the newest site to now state it is discontinued). When Amazon was referenced above, I meant Amazon themselves, not a third party company that is selling through Amazon. When I called a few days ago I was told by a supervisor that Amazon would not be carrying the CT500 anymore but there partners might still be clearing stock out.




I was told the same thing and tried to email Sony to find out if they were going to be coming out with a newer version of the CT500. I got a form email back saying, "please contact us at 1-800-xxx, since we are unable to respond to this request via email." I'm paraphrasing, but basically I would have to call and talk to a sales rep who probably won't even know the product is discontinued. I was almost ready to buy the CT500 since I think my room (which is connected to the kitchen) is too big and open (15 x 35ish) for the CT100 and I'm mainly watch OTA and video off my my HTPC..I need to make sure dialog is crisp and clear and not overpowered by FX and music.


----------



## dontshakepandas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skullnrose* /forum/post/18367061
> 
> 
> Not the answer you want to hear but after trying to control my set up with just one of the components included remotes I gave up and picked up the Harmony One and I'll never look back.



I'd love to have one of those, and I have to admit I probably will in the future, I just can't afford it at the moment. Being a broke college student isn't always helpful to my expensive hobbies.


I got the system working properly now. The only time I need to use any remote other than the DirecTV remote is when I am changing the input on the ct500 or if I am changing the settings in the GUI menu (which won't happen often if at all once I get it set the way I like it. I am more than happy with this setup, and my girlfriend can figure everything out so I think I'm good for now.


I am really enjoying the system so far. I'm glad I went ahead and got it before it isn't available any more.


----------



## owen_yuen

Crutchfield.com is back in back for CT500 today


----------



## ledgerat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *owen_yuen* /forum/post/18372108
> 
> 
> Crutchfield.com is back in back for CT500 today



Am I missing this on their website? When I search for HT-CT500 it still comes up with the old page which says discontinued on it.


I am now also seeing the the ht-c100 is also being called out as discontinued as well. Anyone get any answers from Sony yet as to when they are releasing new models of these? (assuming they are and not abandoning the line). If not I may have to look harder at the Yamaha s400. Anyone know off the top of your head how the connection options in back of the Yamaha differ from the ct500?


----------



## owen_yuen

Hi ledgerat:

It was displayed Sony CT500 in their websites for a while yesterday but it back to discontinued again. May be the sites error.


By the way, you can get one from Ebay, but don't forget using BING.COM. Then you will get 8% back from your purchasing. It will take 60 days then credit back to your account. (Paypal or sent U a check)


Example $400 - 32(8%) = $368


----------



## popwill

hm its such a great soundbar, and they're discontinuing?

ok it's a bit pricey and doesn't have true hd encoding, blu ray and dlna youtube etc, but it sure does what it is supposed to do - bring the great sound to your living room


----------



## ledgerat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popwill* /forum/post/18376169
> 
> 
> hm its such a great soundbar, and they're discontinuing?
> 
> ok it's a bit pricey and doesn't have true hd encoding, blu ray and dlna youtube etc, but it sure does what it is supposed to do - bring the great sound to your living room




Since they are discontinuing the CT100 as well, which was a top seller for that kind of product, I am assuming they are just coming out with some new models soon. I think they announced the CT500 last year in the spring, so we will see.


----------



## DWake014

Got my CT500 from hhgregg today for $480 (yeah I know I spent $80 more than I could have gotten from B&H but I hate returning goods through the mail), so far so good, no handshaking issues, no audio/video going in or out, and nothing damaged. Took no time to hook up my Xbox and DTV box. Put in Rock Band 2, turned on dolby digital and bass booster in the RB2 menu, played Panic Attack by Dream Theater... AWESOME!!! So far the bar is sitting below my tv, which is on the same level as my bed, I'm gonna put in on a shelf and the bar will be around 6' off the ground, which will be a little above my ear level from where I sit on my bed. The upscaler doesn't really do anything, I have a SD DTV box and the picture doesn't look any different on my Panasonic 42X1. My Xbox is showing 2.0 when I use it, is there anyone who has gotten their Xbox to play 3.1 or 5.1? Watching tv right now and I have the volume around 10-11, can't really make out dialogue below that, but that might be because the bar is below my ear level. I really like it, all I have to do is program my DTV remote with the sound bar and I'll be set. Movie sound field sounds the best to me so far, gotta play with it a little more.


----------



## xdm9mm

I thought I'd share my experience with the CT500 soundbar...

Sonystyle did a pricematch Amazon for approx $400 back in Feburary. From the beginning there were problems with the audio sync. -Sound (words) did not match lip movement on the screen. Called Sony; attempted several setting changes and nothing corrected the problem. The sound itself was great; filled the room nicely, but the out of sync thing bugged me. It's all I would focus on. Anyway, Sony ordered a replacemnt and it took about 3 weeks for one to arrive. Same problem. When I picked up the replacment, I was told the product is being discontinued. I asked why; a replacement will be released in a few weeks... model 550 I believe. I can't find any information online though.

I have everything hooked up with HDMI cables and yes I've tried other HDMI cables as well. I'm waiting to hear back from Sony, but I'm hoping I can get one of the new models for a replacement.

If anyone has a suggestion for my issue, I'm all ears.

Thanks AVS forum for all the good advice.


----------



## hdiniowa

I did a search using bing.com and google shopping, there are over 30 places that have it in stock, from about $385.


Love mine. Not a single problem with it and the sound is great. I have a bluray, HTPC, and directv running through it all going to my 52 inch lcd tv. I replaced my 5.1 surround system, and it actually does better overall given my room layout.


----------



## coolowl

Does anyone know if there ever was a firmware update to this?


----------



## owen_yuen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xdm9mm* /forum/post/18387605
> 
> 
> I thought I'd share my experience with the CT500 soundbar...
> 
> Sonystyle did a pricematch Amazon for approx $400 back in Feburary. From the beginning there were problems with the audio sync. -Sound (words) did not match lip movement on the screen. Called Sony; attempted several setting changes and nothing corrected the problem. The sound itself was great; filled the room nicely, but the out of sync thing bugged me. It's all I would focus on. Anyway, Sony ordered a replacemnt and it took about 3 weeks for one to arrive. Same problem. When I picked up the replacment, I was told the product is being discontinued. I asked why; a replacement will be released in a few weeks... model 550 I believe. I can't find any information online though.
> 
> I have everything hooked up with HDMI cables and yes I've tried other HDMI cables as well. I'm waiting to hear back from Sony, but I'm hoping I can get one of the new models for a replacement.
> 
> If anyone has a suggestion for my issue, I'm all ears.
> 
> Thanks AVS forum for all the good advice.



I have the same problem of audio doesn't sync with the video(TV). The blu Ray is okay. Are you mean they will give you the new model for replacement?


----------



## YOTR

Alright da1writer, I am giving it one more try







. I researched just about every soundbar this weekend and realized short of going back to the CT100(which I don't want to do because of the voice/volume issue), there is simply no other option for my needs. I decided to order the CT500 one more time through provantage (I am hoping to get some of your luck.....lol). Hopefully I will get it by the end of the week. I didn't get it as cheap as Crutchfield had it but I only payed about $20 more (and still got a good price I might add). I really wanted the Yamaha S400 to work out but finding a location for the receiver/sub was a big issue for me (that and I feel like it is overpriced for what it is).


Wish me luck and I will report back when it arrives!


----------



## da1writer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/18397407
> 
> 
> Alright da1writer, I am giving it one more try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I researched just about every soundbar this weekend and realized short of going back to the CT100(which I don't want to do because of the voice/volume issue), there is simply no other option for my needs. I decided to order the CT500 one more time through provantage (I am hoping to get some of your luck.....lol). Hopefully I will get it by the end of the week. I didn't get it as cheap as Crutchfield had it but I only payed about $20 more (and still got a good price I might add). I really wanted the Yamaha S400 to work out but finding a location for the receiver/sub was a big issue for me (that and I feel like it is overpriced for what it is).
> 
> 
> Wish me luck and I will report back when it arrives!



I really hope my luck rubs off on ya, my CT500 is working fine and it put a frown on my face when I heard your went defunct on ya







! Crossing my fingers you get a good batch like me







!


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *da1writer* /forum/post/18398499
> 
> 
> I really hope my luck rubs off on ya, my CT500 is working fine and it put a frown on my face when I heard your went defunct on ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Crossing my fingers you get a good batch like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Thanks! Provantage is fast! I ordered it this morning and already got a tracking number. I honestly expected it to not ship for another day at least (really hoping I get it by Friday).


----------



## popwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xdm9mm* /forum/post/18387605
> 
> 
> I thought I'd share my experience with the CT500 soundbar...
> 
> Sonystyle did a pricematch Amazon for approx $400 back in Feburary. From the beginning there were problems with the audio sync. -Sound (words) did not match lip movement on the screen. Called Sony; attempted several setting changes and nothing corrected the problem. The sound itself was great; filled the room nicely, but the out of sync thing bugged me. It's all I would focus on. Anyway, Sony ordered a replacemnt and it took about 3 weeks for one to arrive. Same problem. When I picked up the replacment, I was told the product is being discontinued. I asked why; a replacement will be released in a few weeks... model 550 I believe. I can't find any information online though.
> 
> I have everything hooked up with HDMI cables and yes I've tried other HDMI cables as well. I'm waiting to hear back from Sony, but I'm hoping I can get one of the new models for a replacement.
> 
> If anyone has a suggestion for my issue, I'm all ears.
> 
> Thanks AVS forum for all the good advice.



that's definitely not an issue with the soundbar - I have the same Problem when watching some TV stations in SD over at Dolby Digital. It's a Problem of the cable operator and your receiver. No Problems with voice unsync watching movies.


----------



## xdm9mm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popwill* /forum/post/18408751
> 
> 
> that's definitely not an issue with the soundbar - I have the same Problem when watching some TV stations in SD over at Dolby Digital. It's a Problem of the cable operator and your receiver. No Problems with voice unsync watching movies.



It happens with everything. When I run the cable hdmi directly to the TV - no problems. It's definitely noticeable with movies as well. All Sony components except cable box. By receiver, do you mean the sub woofer receiver?


----------



## coolowl

xdm9, I notice it on some TV channels but not all. That makes me suspect the cable signal. I've only watched one movie and it was off-sync. I bumped the audio up to the max 200ms and that helped but it was still slightly off. I'm hoping a firmware update could fix that.


Currently I'm running the audio with a 100ms setting and it seems to be best for my TV viewing.


----------



## YOTR

Well my CT500 arrived from Provantage yesterday. I was pretty worried at first as the box had a huge rip in the side that went through the cardboard and into some of the styrofoam. Luckily nothing was damaged though nor was anything exposed when I opened the box (thank goodness for good packaging and thick styrofoam







). I set it up and so far so good. Provantage was super fast. I ordererd it Monday morning and had a tracking number within a few hours. Not bad for ground shipping







.


----------



## owen_yuen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/18415249
> 
> 
> Well my CT500 arrived from Provantage yesterday. I was pretty worried at first as the box had a huge rip in the side that went through the cardboard and into some of the styrofoam. Luckily nothing was damaged though nor was anything exposed when I opened the box (thank goodness for good packaging and thick styrofoam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I set it up and so far so good. Provantage was super fast. I ordererd it Monday morning and had a tracking number within a few hours. Not bad for ground shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Congratulation ...YOTR!


Hope you like it. You are lucky since my box had a hole in the top & find it out the sound bar was dent near the center. Called crutchfield & they told me since out of stock (Discontinue ???). So, they credited me back $73 instead. Finally , $380 - $20 (Coupon) - $73 (Credit) - $7 (Mrrebate.com) = $280


So far, it is a simple setup & sound good. Only audio doesn't sync with my TV video. Try set the audio delay but the same. It could be my Samsung TV LN55B650 .... not sure?


Otherwise, it is awesome when you watch the DVD or Blu Ray movie.


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *owen_yuen* /forum/post/18415280
> 
> 
> Congratulation ...YOTR!
> 
> 
> Hope you like it. You are lucky since my box had a hole in the top & find it out the sound bar was dent near the center. Called crutchfield & they told me since out of stock (Discontinue ???). So, they credited me back $73 instead. Finally , $380 - $20 (Coupon) - $73 (Credit) - $7 (Mrrebate.com) = $280
> 
> 
> So far, it is a simple setup & sound good. Only audio doesn't sync with my TV video. Try set the audio delay but the same. It could be my Samsung TV LN55B650 .... not sure?
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it is awesome when you watch the DVD or Blu Ray movie.



Thanks! That's a great deal! I could live with a little dent for the credit you got







. I haven't had audio sync issues yet. We watched Toy Story 2 (blu-ray) last night and about 3 hours of tv (we have uverse). I didn't notice any type of audio sync issues though.


----------



## owen_yuen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YOTR* /forum/post/18415297
> 
> 
> Thanks! That's a great deal! I could live with a little dent for the credit you got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I haven't had audio sync issues yet. We watched Toy Story 2 (blu-ray) last night and about 3 hours of tv (we have uverse). I didn't notice any type of audio sync issues though.



Are you have Sony TV or other brand TV?


----------



## YOTR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *owen_yuen* /forum/post/18415405
> 
> 
> Are you have Sony TV or other brand TV?



I have a Pioneer plasma (KRP-500M).


----------



## Swiftks

So I was kind of curious about the talk on this forum of a new Sony soundbar. I mean you know it's coming sooner or later. Of course nothing new on Sony's website or anywhere else.... in the U.S. that is. Then I remembered that Sony usually releases their products in Japan first. Now not all the time do these products cross over the America, but sometimes. Anyway, check out these new Sony sound bars coming out in Japan in April. Hope my copy/paste of the links works, as I was using Google translator.

http://translate.google.com/translat...apan%26hl%3Den 

http://translate.googleusercontent.c...pHgI4St7mV5aaw 


- Thanks


*P.S. I don't know why the Japan model is a HT-CT350... But regardless, if newer models are coming out this spring in Japan, you know a new release for the U.S. can't be far behind.


----------



## YOTR

Well I have only had my unit a couple of days but so far so good (knocks on wood







). I did notice that the front piece on the subwoofer/receiver (the piece with the subwoofer and the LCD screen that seems to snap onto the the rest of the sub cabinet on the front) has a minor gap at the top (like it wasn't completely snapped on or secured as well at the top). I only noticed it when I was standing over the unit and adjusting the volume (the gap is literally the thickness of a needle, probably a little less). I tried pushing it at the top but it just goes back to the minor gap. The front is still very secure at the top but it isn't quite as flush or tightly fit compared to the rest of the front faceplate as you go towards the bottom. Very minor as I know nothing will be perfect (You can always find something wrong if you look for it as my last ct500 had a crease in the speaker grill). Oh the joys of OCD







, lol. Seriously though, really loving it so far and here's hoping it still keeps working







.


----------



## moncher44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joek11* /forum/post/17729993
> 
> 
> I have had the 500 for a couple months and it is awesome no problems at all. I am not sure the 500's though would be that much better than a 100 for a college dorm room and all the abuse it will probabaly take maybe not from your kids but from the roommates.



Hey Joek11,


I noticed you had an earlier post stating that you were experiencing blinking or signal cutout when feeding your cable box through the CT500. I just got an upgraded cable box and am now having the same problem.


I've tried changing various settings on the new cable box as well as the 500 and even have tried 3 or 4 different HDMI cables but still having the same problem.


In any event, I was wondering what solution you found as your last post regarding the 500 stated you're no longer having any problems.


Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ledgerat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/18416224
> 
> 
> S
> 
> 
> *P.S. I don't know why the Japan model is a HT-CT350... But regardless, if newer models are coming out this spring in Japan, you know a new release for the U.S. can't be far behind.



http://www.sony.co.uk/product/hcs-ci...d-kit/ht-ct350 


Looks like is 400 total watts, versus (CT100) of 250 watts, AM/FM tuner..heres the specs:

*Sony HTCT350 3.1 speaker bar home cinema system Monolithic style Ref: HTCT350*
_Matching design - this compact speaker bar and sub woofer 3.1 home cinema system is designed to match the stunning look of your BRAVIA LCD TV


Flexible setup - you can connect the sound bar in 3 different ways: wall hanging, attached to the table top stand, or separated completely on a shelf


Powerful sound - with 400W total power output (100W x 3, 100 x 1) you can enjoy a superb cinematic experience at home


S-Force PRO Front Surround – experience the full effect of digital surround sound using innovative audio technology and your TV speakers


Linear-PCM output - capable of decoding up to 8 channels of uncompressed LPCM sound for high resolution audio output through 3.1 which is closer to the original


HDMI™ - 3 inputs (v1.4 with CEC) make it easier to connect to High Definition TVs, Blu-ray Disc™ Players and PLAYSTATION®3. Even 3D signals can pass through for ultimate sound with 3D movies and games


Connectivity - other connections include 2 x Digital Optical input, 1 x Coax input, 2 x Analogue Audio inputs, 1 x DM Port input


BRAVIA Sync – control your entire home entertainment system with a universal remote control option which lets you play or adjust settings on compatible devices at the touch of a button


FM/AM Tuner - built-in radio tuner; no need for extra devices in your living room_



, ...don't know enough about the rest of line to compare it to....can anyone with the CT500 or Ct100 enlighten me? The only price I find on this shows about 800 english pounds....thats about $1200 us....either that price is wrong or Sony will set the price per market. I would be surprised to see it much higher priced than the CT500 is now....maybe $500-$550 ish....just a guess.


----------



## ledgerat

Heres some more info on these:

http://www.sonyinsider.com/2010/03/1...eater-systems/


----------



## nito3

okay so I got a Sony ct500 but I have some problems. Everything sounds good so here they are.


1. I have Ps3 ,xbox 360 connected thru HDMI to a Samsung LN46750lcd.

My problem is that when i turn on my tv then the sony ct500 then the ps3 i get this noise coming from the tv speakers.It sounds loud like white noise cracklin sound. Why? the way i avoid this is by first turning on the Ct500 then the tv and i dont get that noise. Any ideas why?


2. is this normal ? when i have the ct500,tv ps3 on i still get sound from the tv, should'nt the tv be muted once the the ps3 is on?


3. why when i select GUI the tv goes black for a few seconds? i still hear sound but it goes black the the GUI menu shows up, why?How do i fix this?


4.can the ct500 remote work on the ps3?

5. any links to set up this ct500 for best sound.


6. just FYi , I bought the SoundBrackets and it works greats and looks great!!!


----------



## Swiftks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nito3* /forum/post/18529697
> 
> 
> okay so I got a Sony ct500 but I have some problems. Everything sounds good so here they are.
> 
> 
> 1. I have Ps3 ,xbox 360 connected thru HDMI to a Samsung LN46750lcd.
> 
> My problem is that when i turn on my tv then the sony ct500 then the ps3 i get this noise coming from the tv speakers.It sounds loud like white noise cracklin sound. Why? the way i avoid this is by first turning on the Ct500 then the tv and i dont get that noise. Any ideas why?
> 
> 
> 2. is this normal ? when i have the ct500,tv ps3 on i still get sound from the tv, should'nt the tv be muted once the the ps3 is on?
> 
> 
> 3. why when i select GUI the tv goes black for a few seconds? i still hear sound but it goes black the the GUI menu shows up, why?How do i fix this?
> 
> 
> 4.can the ct500 remote work on the ps3?
> 
> 5. any links to set up this ct500 for best sound.
> 
> 
> 6. just FYi , I bought the SoundBrackets and it works greats and looks great!!!



Not sure about the noise you hear, *Knock on Wood* I never really hear any noise coming from mine. But, I can answer your fourth question. No, the CT500 remote can not work on the PS3, in fact no IR remote can work with the ps3, b/c it uses bluetooth. Well, actually that's not totally accurate, Google search IR receiver for the PS3, and you can find a mini receiver that plugs into one of the front remote control ports, and will enable you to use most basic functions for the ps3 with a standard IR remote. The mini IR receivers are very small and have a black plastic on the outside, so they blend in fairly well with the ps3, usually you can't even tell it's there. Then you can just program your remote for a Sony DvD player and use standard functions; except you still can't eject a disc with the remote. Hope this helps somewhat.


- Thanks


----------



## Vinyl Rules!

Sony has discontinued manufacturing the HT-CT500.


Amazon has dropped it, but you can still find some for sale on the www.sonystyle.com web site.


I have a friend who works in a Sony repair center and he said it was cheaply made and they had many returns on this unit.


He noted the less-expensive HT-CT100 was better built and his service center had very few come back for repair.


And he knows nothing about the forthcoming HT-CT150 and HT-CT350: He dryly noted that the techs are generally the last ones to know when a new model has been released.


----------



## bobbycreekwater

Got my CT-500 today after hearing all the good things about - even with the other issues I've heard. Got my CT-500 for a cool $200 from B&H Photo *used* (didn't seemed used as it was still packaged and had no signs of usage) I will say that I'm very impressed with this unit and for its purpose its great!


----------



## Swiftks

Well, here are Sony's new sound bars... Hope they release a problem free unit this time, although I still have never had a problem with my CT500. *Knock on wood* Guess this is the end of the CT500 thread, except for a random problem or question here or there.










http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...7&N=4294955644


----------



## magic8796

Is there a way to connect headphones (wired or wireless) to this system? Thanks!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magic8796* /forum/post/18571148
> 
> 
> Is there a way to connect headphones (wired or wireless) to this system? Thanks!



Hi magic, again the answer is still no on this unit also, reason is the same as CT-100.


----------



## magic8796

Thanks. I found this in an Amazon review. What do you think?


"There is no headphone jack. I was disappointed but I forgot to check on this before I purchased the Sony System. Since my TV doesn't have a headphone jack either, the only solution that I could come up with is to throw more money at it: purchase the Sony EZWT100 transmitter (mounts in the back of the sub) and the AIRSA10 receiver. The receiver is wireless and has a headphone jack. Works great for me."


----------



## l3ftonm3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swiftks* /forum/post/18568722
> 
> 
> Well, here are Sony's new sound bars... Hope they release a problem free unit this time, although I still have never had a problem with my CT500. *Knock on wood* Guess this is the end of the CT500 thread, except for a random problem or question here or there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...7&N=4294955644



When this comes out we need to get a side by side comparison of it against the Pioneer sb300 soundbar. I have money in hand but will play the waiting game again to see which comes out on top.


----------



## hammettjr

Hi All, I've had the CT-500 for 2 days now, and have a couple questions that I haven't seen discussed here.

1) My Samsung BR player has the speaker options below - when I was using the TV speaker I had Front = Large and everything else off. What is the ideal setting for the CT500?


Front = Large/Small

LFE = On/Off

Center = None/Large/Small

Surround = None/Large/Small

Surround = None/Large/Small


2) I have the BR player set to PCM (as suggested), do I also want "PCM Down Sampling" on?


3) When I'm watching BR, I currently have it set to Movie, and Center +3. What impact, if any, will this have when listening to FM radio? Should I adjust the settings each time I switch inputs?


Thanks,

Matt


----------



## nito3

FYI !!!! IN AMAZON THEY HAVE TWO CT500 FOR UNDER $300 AND $250. iN GREAT LIKE NEW CONDITION,NOT BAD


----------



## ahahnu

I've had my HT-CT500 for about a year now and just yesterday I received a message in the lower corner of my Sony tv. Ofcourse it was too quick for me to really see what happened. Now when using my universal remote (from Comcast) when pressing volume it affects the TV, not the CT500. Samething with the all on/off buttons. Also with my blue ray player, also Sony. It seems like I have lost my "Bravia Sync." I have to use the CT500's remote to change anything.


Anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## Swiftks

Wow, its been a while since I posted on this forum... shame, b/c I love my ct500 so much! Anyway, have you tried going into the setting on both your Sony tv and the CT500 and made sure that control for HDMI is on (aka Bravia Sync), maybe something caused it to turn off?????

Since you have a Sony tv, you might also want to check that your audio system is selected for the Audio and not the tv. The easiest way I know to do this is as follows: With all your components ON (i.e. tv, CT500, etc.) use the Sony tv remote if you have it, select Options -> Speakers -> Audio System.

Hope this helps. Glad to post here again! Long Live The CT500!!!!


----------



## ahahnu

Thanks, but since I've posted I have it more narrowed down. It's the TV. It doesn't see or recognize the CT500. It sees the blu ray that passes thru the CT500 and I can Sync that, but not the external speakers.


It used to be great, one button, it all goes on. Now it's three remotes. I also used to be able to point the cable remote at the tv and it adjusted the volume, not now, I have to used the CT500 remote. Very annoying since it was so convenient before.


----------



## Jaharg

I know this thread has been dormant for a while but it is the one that helped me make the choice of buying a CT500 2 years ago.

But now I am getting into streaming. I just bought a Roku 2 XS for the Netflix 1080p and Doby DD 5.1 streamming capability.

Does anyone know if the CT 500 will handle this and play it well…

My setup:

Sammy PN58B860

Panny BD60

Sony HT CT 500

Roku 2 XS

All HDMI ins to the CT500

One HDMI out from CT 500 to the Sammy

Thanks


----------

